# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [ubuntu] package catalog needs repair

## jitup

Hello,
I am running ubuntu 12.04 since it came out and have not had an issue that was not easily resolved. But now, when I try to update or install new packages it pops up an eror message telling me that the package catalog needs repaired, I click repair and than it tells me it was unable to repair. please help. 

this is where I have gotten so far.



```
media@media-Inspiron-530s:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
[sudo] password for media: 
media@media-Inspiron-530s:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Correcting dependencies... Done
The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
  firefox-locale-zh-hans
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  libjack-jackd2-0:i386
Suggested packages:
  jackd2:i386
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  libjack-jackd2-0:i386
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
Need to get 0 B/202 kB of archives.
After this operation, 493 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? n
Abort.
media@media-Inspiron-530s:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 libasound2-plugins:i386 : Depends: libjack-jackd2-0:i386 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) but it is not installed or
                                    libjack-0.116:i386
E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
media@media-Inspiron-530s:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Correcting dependencies... Done
The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
  firefox-locale-zh-hans
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  libjack-jackd2-0:i386
Suggested packages:
  jackd2:i386
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  libjack-jackd2-0:i386
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
Need to get 0 B/202 kB of archives.
After this operation, 493 kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 210629 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking libjack-jackd2-0:i386 (from .../libjack-jackd2-0_1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1_i386.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libjack-jackd2-0_1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1_i386.deb (--unpack):
 './usr/share/doc/libjack-jackd2-0/buildinfo.gz' is different from the same file on the system
dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/libjack-jackd2-0_1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1_i386.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
media@media-Inspiron-530s:~$ gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
```

I get a txt file that is massive and the foum will not let me post. what should I do from the point I have gotten to? am I supposed to remove something from the txt file and save it? If so, What? Thank you and I will try to post the file somehow.

----------


## jitup

this is the txt file I get



```
Package: xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 114
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:12.9.0-0ubuntu0.1
Provides: xorg-driver-input
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), xorg-input-abi-16, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901), xserver-xorg-input-mouse, udev
Description: X.Org X server -- VMMouse input driver to use with VMWare
 This package provides the driver for the X11 vmmouse input device.
 .
 The VMMouse driver enables support for the special VMMouse protocol
 that is provided by VMware virtual machines to give absolute pointer
 positioning.
 .
 The vmmouse driver is capable of falling back to the standard "mouse"
 driver if a VMware virtual machine is not detected. This allows for
 dual-booting of an operating system from a virtual machine to real hardware
 without having to edit xorg.conf every time.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-input-vmmouse driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgwibber-gtk2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 227
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gwibber
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 0.5.22), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgtkspell-3-0, libgwibber2 (>= 3.3.90), libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.4.0)
Description: Gwibber GTK Widgets
 libgwibber provides a library for accessing social networks via
 gwibber.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/gwibber

Package: libexempi3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1066
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: exempi
Version: 2.2.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library to parse XMP metadata (Library)
 Exempi is a library to parse XMP metadata as defined by the
 specification.
 .
 XMP (Extensible Metadata Platform) facilitates embedding metadata in files
 using a subset of RDF. Most notably XMP supports embedding metadata in PDF
 and many image formats, though it is designed to support nearly any file type.
Original-Maintainer: Asheesh Laroia <asheesh@asheesh.org>
Homepage: http://libopenraw.freedesktop.org/wiki/Exempi

Package: libubuntuoneui-3.0-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 248
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libubuntuone
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libubuntuone-1.0-1, libubuntuone-1.0-cil
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.12), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liboauth0 (>= 0.9.1), libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.27.4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.33.92), libsyncdaemon-1.0-1, libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), ubuntu-sso-client (>= 2.99.0)
Breaks: libubuntuone-1.0-1, libubuntuone-1.0-cil, python-ubuntuone
Description: Ubuntu One widget library
 This library contains GTK widgets needed for integration of Ubuntu
 One functionalities into GTK applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libubuntuone
Original-Maintainer: Rodrigo Moya <rodrigo.moya@canonical.com>

Package: python-pkg-resources
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 175
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: distribute
Version: 0.6.24-1ubuntu1
Replaces: python2.3-setuptools, python2.4-setuptools
Provides: python2.6-setuptools, python2.7-setuptools
Depends: python (>= 2.6), python (<< 2.8)
Suggests: python-distribute, python-distribute-doc
Conflicts: python-setuptools (<< 0.6c8-3), python2.3-setuptools (<< 0.6b2), python2.4-setuptools (<< 0.6b2)
Description: Package Discovery and Resource Access using pkg_resources
 The pkg_resources module provides an API for Python libraries to
 access their resource files, and for extensible applications and
 frameworks to automatically discover plugins.  It also provides
 runtime support for using C extensions that are inside zipfile-format
 eggs, support for merging packages that have separately-distributed
 modules or subpackages, and APIs for managing Python's current
 "working set" of active packages.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Homepage: http://packages.python.org/distribute
Python-Version: 2.6, 2.7

Package: libavutil-extra-51
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 192
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libav-extra
Version: 4:0.8.3ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: libavutil51
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libavutil51
Description: Libav utility library
 Libav is a complete, cross-platform solution to decode, encode, record,
 convert and stream audio and video.
 .
 This is the common utility library from Libav. It contains shared code
 used by all other Libav libraries.
Built-Using: libav (= 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
Homepage: http://libav.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: tcpd
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 132
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: tcp-wrappers
Version: 7.6.q-21
Replaces: libwrap0 (<< 7.6-8)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libwrap0 (>= 7.6-4~)
Description: Wietse Venema's TCP wrapper utilities
 Wietse Venema's network logger, also known as TCPD or LOG_TCP.
 .
 These programs log the client host name of incoming telnet,
 ftp, rsh, rlogin, finger etc. requests.
 .
 Security options are:
  - access control per host, domain and/or service;
  - detection of host name spoofing or host address spoofing;
  - booby traps to implement an early-warning system.
Original-Maintainer: Marco d'Itri <md@linux.it>

Package: libnotify-bin
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 68
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnotify
Version: 0.7.5-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.3)
Description: sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon (Utilities)
 A library that sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon, as
 defined in the Desktop Notifications spec. These notifications can be
 used to inform the user about an event or display some form of
 information without getting in the user's way.
 .
 This package contains the binary which sends the notification.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libfftw3-3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4169
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: fftw3
Version: 3.3-1ubuntu1
Replaces: fftw3
Provides: fftw3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Suggests: libfftw3-dev
Conflicts: fftw3
Description: library for computing Fast Fourier Transforms
 The FFTW library computes Fast Fourier Transforms (FFT) in one or more
 dimensions. It is extremely fast. This package contains the shared library
 versions of the fftw libraries in single, double and long double precisions.
 Note that on some architectures double is the same as long double in which
 case there is no long double library.
 .
 To get the static library and the header files, you need to install
 libfftw3-dev. For documentation, see libfftw3-doc.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Science Team <debian-science-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://fftw.org

Package: libtext-wrapi18n-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 68
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.06-7
Depends: libtext-charwidth-perl
Description: internationalized substitute of Text::Wrap
 This module is a substitution for Text::Wrap, supporting
 multibyte characters such as UTF-8, EUC-JP, and GB2312, fullwidth
 characters such as east Asian characters, combining characters
 such as diacritical marks and Thai, and languages which don't
 use whitespaces between words such as Chinese and Japanese.
 .
 It provides wrap().
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/search?module=Text::WrapI18N

Package: libclutter-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1505
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: clutter-1.0
Version: 1.10.6-1~precise1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 2.2.0), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo-gobject2 (>= 1.10.0), libcairo2 (>= 1.10), libcogl-pango0 (>= 1.7.4), libcogl9 (>= 1.9.8), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.19), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.18), libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.29.4), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.2.99.901), libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libclutter-1.0-common
Breaks: libcogl5, python-clutter (<< 1.3.2)
Description: Open GL based interactive canvas library
 Clutter is an Open GL based interactive canvas library, designed for creating
 fast, mainly 2D single window applications such as media box UIs,
 presentations, kiosk style applications and so on.
Homepage: http://www.clutter-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: sane-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 547
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sane-backends
Version: 1.0.22-7ubuntu1
Replaces: libsane (<< 1.0.11-4)
Depends: adduser (>= 3.47), update-inetd (>= 4.31), libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.4), libieee1284-3, libsane (>= 1.0.11-3), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
Suggests: avahi-daemon, unpaper
Conffiles:
 /etc/sane.d/saned.conf f6f398e55f5821d21abfec8973cf23bc
 /etc/default/saned d8049f8628d82ab09dfb6d0cc5a83ce7
 /etc/init.d/saned e950d8b1799ddebfcaf7f90204c848ac
Description: API library for scanners -- utilities
 SANE stands for "Scanner Access Now Easy" and is an application
 programming interface (API) that provides standardized access to any
 raster image scanner hardware (flatbed scanner, hand-held scanner,
 video- and still-cameras, frame-grabbers, etc.). The SANE standard is
 free and its discussion and development are open to everybody. The
 current source code is written to support several operating systems,
 including GNU/Linux, OS/2, Win32 and various Unices and is available
 under the GNU General Public License (commercial applications and
 backends are welcome, too, however).
 .
 This package includes the command line frontend scanimage, the saned
 server and the sane-find-scanner utility, along with their documentation.
Homepage: http://www.sane-project.org
Original-Maintainer: Julien BLACHE <jblache@debian.org>

Package: empathy-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 3452
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: empathy
Version: 3.4.2.3-0ubuntu1
Replaces: empathy (<< 2.27.92), empathy-doc, libempathy-common, libempathy-gtk-common
Provides: empathy-doc, libempathy-common, libempathy-gtk-common
Recommends: yelp
Conflicts: empathy-doc, libempathy-common, libempathy-gtk-common
Description: GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client (common files)
 Instant messaging program supporting text, voice, video, file transfers
 and inter-application communication over many different protocols,
 including: AIM, MSN, Google Talk (Jabber/XMPP), Facebook, Yahoo!, Salut,
 Gadu-Gadu, Groupwise, ICQ and QQ.
 .
 This package contains the architecture independent files for Empathy
 IM application.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgpod-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgpod
Version: 0.8.2-4
Replaces: libgpod0 (<< 0.3.0-4)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgpod4-nogtk (>= 0.7.90) | libgpod4 (>= 0.7.90), libimobiledevice2 (>= 0.9.7), libplist1 (>= 0.16), libsgutils2-2 (>= 1.27), libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.8), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Description: common files for libgpod
 libgpod is a library meant to abstract access to an iPod's content. It
 provides an easy to use API to retrieve the list of files and playlist
 stored on an iPod, to modify them and to save them back to the iPod.
 .
 This package contains
  - internationalization support
  - udev support
Original-Maintainer: gtkpod Maintainers <pkg-gtkpod-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gtkpod.org/wiki/Libgpod

Package: hwdata
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 430
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.233-1ubuntu1
Depends: usbutils, pciutils
Description: hardware identification / configuration data
 This package contains various hardware identification and configuration data,
 such as the pci.ids database, or the XFree86/xorg Cards database.
 It's needed for the kudzu hardware detection.
Homepage: http://git.fedorahosted.org/git/hwdata.git
Original-Maintainer: Nol Kthe <noel@debian.org>

Package: apturl-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 180
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <mvo@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: apturl
Version: 0.5.1ubuntu3
Replaces: apturl (<< 0.3.6ubuntu2)
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-apt
Conffiles:
 /etc/firefox/pref/apturl.js 127752b25e18c94a368c4327858926a7
Description: install packages using the apt protocol - common data
 AptUrl is a simple graphical application that takes an URL (which follows the
 apt-protocol) as a command line option, parses it and carries out the
 operations that the URL describes (that is, it asks the user if he wants the
 indicated packages to be installed and if the answer is positive does so for
 him).
 .
 This package contains the common data shared between the frontends.
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: ubuntu-restricted-addons
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: metapackages
Installed-Size: 27
Maintainer: Evan Dandrea <ev@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 12
Recommends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, flashplugin-installer, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
Description: Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu
 This package depends on some commonly used packages in the Ubuntu
 universe and multiverse repositories.
 .
 You should not install this package directly, but instead install the
 ubuntu-restricted-extras package.

Package: fonts-kacst
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 1000
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.01+mry-3
Replaces: ttf-kacst (<< 2.01+mry-2)
Provides: ttf-kacst
Recommends: fonts-kacst-one
Conflicts: ttf-kacst (<< 2.01+mry-2)
Description: KACST free TrueType Arabic fonts
 This is a set of TrueType Arabic fonts released by the King Abdulaziz
 City for Science and Technology (KACST).
Original-Maintainer: Debian Fonts Task Force <pkg-fonts-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: fonts-tlwg-waree
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 426
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-11-tlwg-waree.conf b77354ebcfebfd1b9e6462c8ad723e52
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/89-tlwg-waree-synthetic.conf a160818069abee603b0fddb24e400633
Description: Thai Waree font
 This package provides Thai Waree font from TLWG.
 .
 The font provides DejaVu-compatible Thai glyphs with metrics optimized
 for on-screen user interface. For example, line spacing is reduced from
 regular typographic designs to allow more lines displayed on screen.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: ubuntuone-installer
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 158
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.0.2-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, librsvg2-common, python-apt, python-aptdaemon, python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets, python-defer | python-aptdaemon-defer, python-gi
Description: Ubuntu One Installer
 Application to install the Ubuntu One client applications on Ubuntu.
Original-Maintainer: Ubuntu One Hackers <ubuntuone-users@lists.launchpad.net>

Package: libjson-glib-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 269
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: json-glib
Version: 0.14.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: GLib JSON manipulation library
 JSON-GLib is a library for parsing, generating and manipulating JavaScript
 Object Notation (JSON) data streams using the GLib type system. It allows
 manipulating JSON data types with a Document Object Model API. It also
 allows serializing and deserializing simple or complex GObjects to and
 from JSON data types.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/JsonGlib

Package: libgssdp-1.0-3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gssdp
Version: 0.12.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.26.1)
Description: GObject-based library for SSDP
 A GObject-based API for doing SSDP (Simple Service Discovery Protocol)
 transparently.
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gupnp.org

Package: libbluray1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 225
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libbluray
Version: 1:0.2.1+git20111208.63e308d-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libaacs0
Suggests: libbluray-bdj
Description: Blu-ray disc playback support library (shared library)
 libbluray is an open-source library designed for Blu-Ray Discs playback for
 media players, like VLC or MPlayer. This research project is developed by an
 international team of developers from Doom9. libbluray integrates navigation,
 playlist parsing, menus, and BD-J.
 .
 NB: Most commercial Blu-Ray are restricted by AACS or BD+ technologies and this
 library is not enough to playback those discs.
 .
 This package provides the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/developers/libbluray.html

Package: compiz-plugins-main-default
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 2434
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: compiz-plugins-main
Version: 1:0.9.7.0~bzr19-0ubuntu10
Replaces: compiz-fusion-plugins-main (<< 0.9.4-0ubuntu1), compiz-gnome (<< 1:0.9.5), compiz-plugins (<< 1:0.9.4+bzr20110606-0ubuntu1), compiz-plugins-default (<< 1:0.9.5), compiz-plugins-main (<< 0.9.4+bzr20110527-0ubuntu2)
Depends: compiz-core, libboost-serialization1.46.1 (>= 1.46.1-1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglu1-mesa | libglu1, libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libx11-6, libxext6, libxfixes3 (>= 1:4.0.1), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxrender1, gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), compiz-core-abiversion-20120305
Breaks: compiz-core (<< 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3)
Conflicts: compiz-fusion-plugins-main (<< 0.9.4-0ubuntu1)
Description: Compiz plugins - main default collection
 Compiz seeks to provide an easy and fun-to-use windowing environment,
 allowing use of the graphics hardware to provide impressive effects,
 amazing speed and unrivalled usefulness.
 .
 This package provides the primary and most well tested set of plugins
 installed by default in ubuntu from the compiz project.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libhttp-date-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.00-1
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl, libtimedate-perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: module of date conversion routines
 HTTP::Date provides functions that deal the date formats used by the HTTP
 protocol (and then some more). Only the first two functions, time2str() and
 str2time(), are exported by default.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTTP-Date/

Package: gnome-screenshot
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 196
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gnome-utils (<< 2.30.0-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.23.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.6), libx11-6, libxext6, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Breaks: gnome-utils (<< 2.30.0-2)
Description: screenshot application for GNOME
 This tool takes a picture of the desktop or of a window and saves it
 into a file.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeUtils
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: debconf
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 609
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.5.42ubuntu1
Replaces: debconf-tiny
Provides: debconf-2.0
Pre-Depends: perl-base (>= 5.6.1-4)
Recommends: apt-utils (>= 0.5.1), debconf-i18n
Suggests: debconf-doc, debconf-utils, whiptail | dialog | gnome-utils, libterm-readline-gnu-perl, libgtk2-perl (>= 1:1.130), libnet-ldap-perl, perl, libqtgui4-perl, libqtcore4-perl
Conflicts: apt (<< 0.3.12.1), cdebconf (<< 0.96), debconf-tiny, debconf-utils (<< 1.3.22), dialog (<< 0.9b-20020814-1), menu (<= 2.1.3-1), whiptail (<< 0.51.4-11), whiptail-utf8 (<= 0.50.17-13)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf 7e9d09d5801a42b4926b736b8eeabb73
 /etc/bash_completion.d/debconf 8fa1862734fbe54d7178aaaa419f5a11
 /etc/debconf.conf 8c0619be413824f1fc7698cee0f23811
Description: Debian configuration management system
 Debconf is a configuration management system for debian packages. Packages
 use Debconf to ask questions when they are installed.
Original-Maintainer: Debconf Developers <debconf-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpth20
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 137
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pth
Version: 2.0.7-16ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: The GNU Portable Threads
 Pth is a very portable POSIX/ANSI-C based library for Unix platforms which
 provides non-preemptive priority-based scheduling for multiple threads of
 execution ("multithreading") inside server applications. All threads run in the
 same address space of the server application, but each thread has its own
 individual program-counter, run-time stack, signal mask and errno variable.
Original-Maintainer: NIIBE Yutaka <gniibe@fsij.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/pth/

Package: libgnomekbd7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 161
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgnomekbd
Version: 3.4.0.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), libx11-6, libxklavier16 (>= 5.0), libgnomekbd-common (>= 3.4.0.2-1), iso-codes
Description: GNOME library to manage keyboard configuration - shared library
 libgnomekbd offers an API to manage the keyboard in GNOME applications.
 .
 libgnomekbdui offers an API to display a graphical user interface for
 libgnomekbd operations.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xserver-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 1453
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: xorg-server
Version: 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.8
Replaces: xserver-xorg-core (<< 2:1.5.2)
Depends: x11-common, xkb-data, x11-xkb-utils
Recommends: xfonts-base, xauth
Description: common files used by various X servers
 This package provides files necessary for all X.Org based X servers.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: shotwell
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 6760
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.12.3-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libexif12, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libgexiv2-1 (>= 0.3.92), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgomp1 (>= 4.2.1), libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.4.10.1), libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.4.10.1), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.28), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.11), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libraw5 (>= 0.14.0), librest-0.7-0 (>= 0.7), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.26.1), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libunique-3.0-0 (>= 2.90.1), libunity9 (>= 3.4.6), libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, librsvg2-common, dbus-x11
Description: digital photo organizer
 Shotwell is a digital photo organizer designed for the GNOME desktop
 environment. It allows you to import photos from disk or camera, organize
 them in various ways, view them in full-window or fullscreen mode, and
 export them to share with others.
Homepage: http://yorba.org/shotwell/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Shotwell Maintainers <pkg-shotwell-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-aptdaemon
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 442
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: aptdaemon
Version: 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu5
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-apt (>= 0.7.96.1ubuntu9), python-debian, python-defer, python-dbus, python-gi, gir1.2-glib-2.0, python-pkg-resources, python-software-properties, policykit-1
Recommends: aptdaemon
Description: Python module for the server and client of aptdaemon
 Aptdaemon is a transaction based package management service. It allows
 normal users to perform package management tasks, e.g. refreshing the
 cache, upgrading the system, installing or removing software packages.
 .
 This package provides the Python modules required to run aptdaemon
 and to implement a client. The API is not stable yet.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/aptdaemon
Original-Maintainer: Julian Andres Klode <jak@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: gtk2-engines-murrine
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 312
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.98.2-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.5-4), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libpixman-1-0 (>= 0.15.14)
Suggests: murrine-themes (>= 0.98)
Description: cairo-based gtk+-2.0 theme engine
 "Murrine" is an Italian word meaning the glass artworks done by Venicians
 glass blowers. The Engine is cairo-based, and it's very fast compared to
 clearlooks-cairo and ubuntulooks.
 .
 This package includes the Murrine engine.
Original-Maintainer: Yves-Alexis Perez <corsac@debian.org>

Package: libelf1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 164
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: elfutils
Version: 0.152-1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library to read and write ELF files
 The libelf1 package provides a shared library which allows reading and
 writing ELF files on a high level.  Third party programs depend on
 this package to read internals of ELF files.  The programs of the
 elfutils package use it also to generate new ELF files.
 .
 This library is part of elfutils.
Homepage: https://fedorahosted.org/elfutils/
Original-Maintainer: Kurt Roeckx <kurt@roeckx.be>

Package: memtest86+
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 2404
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.20-1.1ubuntu1
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
Suggests: hwtools, memtester, kernel-patch-badram, memtest86, grub-pc | grub-legacy, mtools
Conffiles:
 /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ 6dc48efccb95680ab07349956a48fef3
Description: thorough real-mode memory tester
 Memtest86+ scans your RAM for errors.
 .
 This tester runs independently of any OS - it is run at computer
 boot-up, so that it can test *all* of your memory.  You may want to
 look at `memtester', which allows to test your memory within Linux,
 but this one won't be able to test your whole RAM.
 .
 It can output a list of bad RAM regions usable by the BadRAM kernel
 patch, so that you can still use your old RAM with one or two bad bits.
 .
 Memtest86+ is based on memtest86 3.0, and adds support for recent
 hardware, as well as a number of general-purpose improvements,
 including many patches to memtest86 available from various sources.
 .
 Both memtest86 and memtest86+ are being worked on in parallel.
Homepage: http://www.memtest.org/
Original-Maintainer: Yann Dirson <dirson@debian.org>

Package: dash
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: shells
Installed-Size: 215
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.5.7-2ubuntu2
Depends: debianutils (>= 2.15), dpkg (>= 1.15.0)
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: POSIX-compliant shell
 The Debian Almquist Shell (dash) is a POSIX-compliant shell derived
 from ash.
 .
 Since it executes scripts faster than bash, and has fewer library
 dependencies (making it more robust against software or hardware
 failures), it is used as the default system shell on Debian systems.
Homepage: http://gondor.apana.org.au/~herbert/dash/
Original-Maintainer: Gerrit Pape <pape@smarden.org>

Package: libffado2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4128
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libffado
Version: 2.0.99+svn2019-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libconfig++8 (>= 1.3.2-2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 2.30.0), libiec61883-0 (>= 1.2.0), libraw1394-11, libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0), libxml++2.6-2 (>= 2.33.1)
Description: FFADO API
 FFADO is a Linux driver for FireWire (IEEE1394) audio devices.
 .
 The FFADO library permits discovering and configuring such
 devices and provides an API for streaming clients.
 .
 This package holds the shared library.
Homepage: http://www.ffado.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gimp
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 13126
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.6.12-1ubuntu1.1
Provides: gimp-helpbrowser, gimp-python
Depends: libgimp2.0 (>= 2.6.12), libgimp2.0 (<= 2.6.12-z), gimp-data (>= 2.6.12), gimp-data (<= 2.6.12-z), python-gtk2 (>= 2.8.0), libaa1 (>= 1.4p5), libbabl-0.0-0, libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libexif12, libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgegl-0.0-0 (>= 0.0.22), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liblcms1 (>= 1.15-1), libmng1 (>= 1.0.10), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libpoppler-glib8 (>= 0.18), librsvg2-2 (>= 2.14.4), libtiff4, libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libwmf0.2-7 (>= 0.2.8.4), libx11-6, libxext6, libxfixes3, libxmu6, libxpm4, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python2.7
Recommends: ghostscript
Suggests: gimp-help-en | gimp-help, gimp-data-extras, gvfs-backends, libasound2
Description: The GNU Image Manipulation Program
 GIMP is an advanced picture editor. You can use it to edit, enhance,
 and retouch photos and scans, create drawings, and make your own
 images. Lots of tools are available; you can sharpen and resize photos,
 and remove dust and red-eyes, for example.
 .
 It has a large collection of professional-level editing tools and
 filters, similar to the ones you might find in PhotoShop. Numerous
 fine-control settings and features like layers, paths, masks, and
 scripting give you total control over your images.
 .
 Many image file formats are supported, including JPEG, PhotoShop
 (.psd), and Paint Shop Pro (.psp) files. It can also be used to scan
 and print photos.
Homepage: http://www.gimp.org
Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>

Package: libsocket6-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 94
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.23-1build2
Depends: perl (>= 5.14.2-3build1), perlapi-5.14.2, libc6 (>= 2.4), perl-base (>= 5.8.0-10)
Description: Perl extensions for IPv6
 This module supports getaddrinfo() and getnameinfo() to intend to enable
 protocol independent programming. If your environment supports IPv6,
 IPv6 related defines such as AF_INET6 are included.
Original-Maintainer: Masahito Omote <omote@debian.org>

Package: jackd
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 32
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: jackd-defaults
Version: 5
Depends: jackd2 | jackd1
Description: JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package)
 JACK is a low-latency sound server, allowing multiple applications to
 connect to one audio device, and to share audio between themselves.
 .
 This dummy package depends on the current default JACK implementation.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libatk-adaptor-schemas
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 40
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: at-spi2-atk
Version: 2.4.0-1ubuntu2
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, libatk-adaptor
Description: at-spi2-atk GSettings schemas
 This package contains the GSettings schemas needed by non-GTK applications
 like clutter and unity to find the atk bridge module.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Accessibility/GNOME3
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: libatspi2.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 177
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: at-spi2-core
Version: 2.4.2-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libx11-6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: at-spi2-core (= 2.4.2-0ubuntu0.1)
Description: Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface - shared library
 This package contains the shared library for applications that wish to use
 the at-spi interface.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Accessibility/GNOME3
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: libart-2.0-2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 149
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libart-lgpl
Version: 2.3.21-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Library of functions for 2D graphics - runtime files
 A library of functions for 2D graphics supporting a superset of the
 PostScript imaging model, designed to be integrated with graphics, artwork,
 and illustration programs. It is written in optimized C, and is fully
 compatible with C++. With a small footprint of 10,000 lines of code, it is
 especially suitable for embedded applications.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: ibus-gtk3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 87
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ibus
Version: 1.4.1-3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libibus-1.0-0, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0)
Description: Intelligent Input Bus - GTK+3 support
 IBus is an Intelligent Input Bus. It is a new input framework for the Linux
 OS. It provides full featured and user friendly input method user interface.
 It also may help developers to develop input method easily.
 .
 This package contains the GTK+3 IM module.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
Original-Maintainer: IME Packaging Team <pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgtk-3-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 308
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gtk+3.0
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libgtk3.0-common
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: libgtk-3-0
Conflicts: libgtk3.0-common
Description: common files for the GTK+ graphical user interface library
 GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user
 interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, GTK+ is suitable
 for projects ranging from small one-off tools to complete application
 suites.
 .
 This package contains the common files which the libraries need.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpolkit-gobject-1-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 151
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: policykit-1
Version: 0.104-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libpolkit-agent-1-0 (<< 0.99), libpolkit-backend-1-0 (<< 0.99), libpolkit-gtk-1-0 (<< 0.99), policykit-1 (<< 0.99)
Description: PolicyKit Authorization API
 PolicyKit is a toolkit for defining and handling the policy that
 allows unprivileged processes to speak to privileged processes.
 .
 This package contains a library for accessing PolicyKit.
Homepage: http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpam-cap
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 67
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcap2
Version: 1:2.22-1ubuntu3
Replaces: libcap2-bin (<< 1:2.22-1ubuntu3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcap2 (>= 2.10), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libpam-runtime (>= 1.1.3-2~)
Breaks: libcap2-bin (<< 1:2.22-1ubuntu3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/security/capability.conf 42907d60c72848d86e61eacf0e9e03d7
Description: PAM module for implementing capabilities
 This package contains the PAM module for enforcing capabilities on users
 and groups at PAM session start time.
Homepage: http://sites.google.com/site/fullycapable/
Original-Maintainer: Torsten Werner <twerner@debian.org>

Package: unity-greeter
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 316
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.2.8-0ubuntu1.3
Provides: lightdm-greeter
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libindicator3-7, liblightdm-gobject-1-0 (>= 1.1.7), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libx11-6, gnome-settings-daemon
Recommends: indicator-datetime, indicator-power, indicator-session, indicator-sound, lightdm
Breaks: edubuntu-artwork (<< 12.01.1~)
Description: Unity Greeter
 The greeter for the Unity desktop.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity-greeter
Original-Maintainer: Robert Ancell <robert.ancell@canonical.com>

Package: libraw1394-11
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 121
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libraw1394
Version: 2.0.7-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libraw1394-doc
Description: library for direct access to IEEE 1394 bus (aka FireWire)
 libraw1394 is the only supported interface to the kernel side raw1394
 of the Linux IEEE-1394 subsystem, which provides direct access to the
 connected 1394 buses to user space.  Through libraw1394/raw1394,
 applications can directly send to and receive from other nodes without
 requiring a kernel driver for the protocol in question.
Homepage: https://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/
Original-Maintainer: Guus Sliepen <guus@debian.org>

Package: shared-mime-info
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 2504
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0-0ubuntu4.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Conflicts: libglib2.0-0 (<< 2.17.2), libgnomevfs2-0 (<< 1:2.24.0), tracker (<< 0.6.90)
Description: FreeDesktop.org shared MIME database and spec
 This is the shared MIME-info database from the X Desktop Group. It is required
 by any program complying to the Shared MIME-Info Database spec, which is also
 included in this package.
 .
 At this time at least ROX, GNOME, KDE and XFCE use this database.
Homepage: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/shared-mime-info
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Drge <slomo@debian.org>

Package: libreoffice-style-human
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 3073
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libreoffice-common (<< 1:3.3.0~rc4-2)
Provides: libreoffice-style, libreoffice-style-default
Depends: libreoffice-core
Suggests: kde-icons-crystal, crystalcursors
Description: office productivity suite -- Human symbol style
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the "human" symbol style, default style for Ubuntu.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: libt1-5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 369
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: t1lib
Version: 5.1.2-3.4ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libx11-6
Description: Type 1 font rasterizer library - runtime
 T1lib is an enhanced rasterizer for Type 1 fonts.
 .
 T1lib is based on the X11R5 font rasterizer code, but operates independently
 of X11.  It includes many enhancements, including underlining, antialiasing,
 user-defined slant and extension factors, and rotation.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries needed to run programs using T1lib.
Homepage: ftp://sunsite.unc.edu/pub/Linux/libs/graphics/
Original-Maintainer: Ruben Molina <rmolina@udea.edu.co>

Package: libxdmcp6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 67
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxdmcp
Version: 1:1.1.0-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Display Manager Control Protocol library
 This package provides the main interface to the X11 display manager control
 protocol library, which allows for remote logins to display managers.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXdmcp
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxdmcp6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 67
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libxdmcp
Version: 1:1.1.0-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Display Manager Control Protocol library
 This package provides the main interface to the X11 display manager control
 protocol library, which allows for remote logins to display managers.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXdmcp
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-sso-client-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 174
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ubuntu-sso-client
Version: 3.0.2-0ubuntu2
Replaces: ubuntu-sso-client (<< 2.99.4)
Provides: ubuntu-sso-client-gui
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-webkit-3.0, python-ubuntu-sso-client (= 3.0.2-0ubuntu2), ubuntu-sso-client (= 3.0.2-0ubuntu2)
Breaks: ubuntu-sso-client (<< 2.99.4)
Description: Ubuntu Single Sign-On client - GTK+ frontend
 GTK+ frontend to be used by the desktop service to sign into Ubuntu services
 via SSO.
Original-Maintainer: Natalia Bidart <natalia.bidart@ubuntu.com>

Package: libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3821
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: webkit
Version: 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libicu48 (>= 4.8-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Javascript engine library for GTK+
 Javascript Core is the javascript engine used in many ports of
 WebKit. This build comes from WebKitGTK+.
Homepage: http://webkitgtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian WebKit Maintainers <pkg-webkit-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgl1-mesa-dri
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 15581
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mesa
Version: 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.1
Replaces: libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (<< 7.11.1), xlibmesa-dri (<< 1:7.0.0)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdrm-intel1 (>= 2.4.27), libdrm-nouveau1a (>= 2.4.23), libdrm-radeon1 (>= 2.4.17), libdrm2 (>= 2.4.3), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libllvm3.0, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Suggests: libglide3
Breaks: libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (<< 7.11.1), libgl1-mesa-glx (<< 7.10.2-4), libgl1-mesa-glx-no-multiarch, xserver-xorg-core (<< 2:1.10.2-2), xserver-xorg-core-no-multiarch
Conflicts: xlibmesa-dri (<< 1:7.0.0)
Description: free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules
 This version of Mesa provides GLX and DRI capabilities: it is capable of
 both direct and indirect rendering.  For direct rendering, it can use DRI
 modules from the libgl1-mesa-dri package to accelerate drawing.
 .
 This package does not include the OpenGL library itself, only the DRI
 modules for accelerating direct rendering.
 .
 For a complete description of Mesa, please look at the
 libgl1-mesa-swx11 package.
 .
 The tdfx DRI module needs libglide3 to enable direct rendering.
Homepage: http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: mplayer2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: video
Installed-Size: 3325
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.0-426-gc32b3ed-2
Replaces: mplayer
Provides: mplayer
Depends: libaa1 (>= 1.4p5), libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libass4 (>= 0.9.7), libaudio2, libavcodec53 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libavcodec-extra-53 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libavformat53 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libavformat-extra-53 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libavutil51 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libbluray1, libc6 (>= 2.11), libcaca0 (>= 0.99.beta17-1), libcdparanoia0 (>= 3.10.2+debian), libdca0, libdirectfb-1.2-9, libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, libenca0 (>= 1.9), libesd0 (>= 0.2.35), libfaad2, libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libfribidi0 (>= 0.19.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgif4 (>= 4.1.4), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liblircclient0, libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libpostproc52 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libpostproc-extra-52 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libsmbclient (>= 3.0.24), libspeex1 (>= 1.2~beta3-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libswscale2 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libswscale-extra-2 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libtheora0 (>= 0.0.0.alpha7.dfsg), libtinfo5, libvdpau1 (>= 0.2), libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2), libx11-6, libxext6, libxinerama1, libxv1, libxvidcore4 (>= 1.2.2), libxxf86dga1, libxxf86vm1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Conflicts: mplayer
Description: next generation movie player for Unix-like systems
 MPlayer plays most MPEG, VOB, AVI, Ogg/OGM, VIVO, ASF/WMA/WMV,
 QT/MOV/MP4, FLI, RM, NuppelVideo, yuv4mpeg, FILM, RoQ, PVA files,
 supported by many native, XAnim, RealPlayer, and Win32 DLL codecs. It
 can also play VideoCD, SVCD, DVD, 3ivx, RealMedia, and DivX movies.
 .
 Another big feature of MPlayer is the wide range of supported output
 drivers. It works with X11, Xv, DGA, OpenGL, SVGAlib, fbdev, DirectFB,
 but also SDL (plus all its drivers) and some low level card-specific
 drivers (for Matrox, 3Dfx and Radeon, Mach64 and Permedia3). Most of
 them support software or hardware scaling, therefore allowing fullscreen
 display. MPlayer is also able to use some hardware MPEG decoder boards,
 such as the DVB and DXR3/Hollywood+.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://mplayer2.org

Package: gvfs-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 366
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gvfs
Version: 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), gvfs-common (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1)
Suggests: gvfs
Conffiles:
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gvfs-bash-completion.sh c41b12f60a6dc8813518112941a52a65
Description: userspace virtual filesystem - binaries
 gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem where mounts run as separate
 processes which you talk to via D-Bus. It also contains a gio module
 that seamlessly adds gvfs support to all applications using the gio
 API. It also supports exposing the gvfs mounts to non-gio applications
 using fuse.
 .
 This package contains the support binaries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libavahi-ui-gtk3-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 119
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.22), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgdbm3 (>= 1.8.3), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Avahi GTK+ User interface library for GTK3
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This library contains a GTK+ widget for browsing services.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: esound-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 79
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: esound
Version: 0.2.41-10build3
Conflicts: libesd-alsa0
Conffiles:
 /etc/esound/esd.conf 22fcad1ca71ba243bdebd9de294a31ba
Description: Enlightened Sound Daemon - Common files
 This program is designed to mix together several digitized
 audio streams for playback by a single device.
 .
 This package contains the documentation and configuration files.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: empathy
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 4444
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.2.3-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libempathy-gtk-common
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libebook-1.2-12 (>= 3.2.3), libenchant1c2a (>= 1.6), libfarstream-0.1-0 (>= 0.1.1), libfolks-telepathy25 (>= 0.6.6), libfolks25 (>= 0.6.2), libgcr-3-1 (>= 2.91.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 3.2.2-2~), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgoa-1.0-0 (>= 3.3.0), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.31), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.6), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libido3-0.1-0 (>= 0.1.8), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libmission-control-plugins0 (>= 1:5.5.4), libnm-glib4 (>= 0.7.999), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.4.0), libtelepathy-farstream2 (>= 0.2.1), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.17.5), libtelepathy-logger2 (>= 0.2.10), libunity9 (>= 3.4.6), libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, empathy-common (= 3.4.2.3-0ubuntu1), telepathy-mission-control-5 (>= 5.11.0), gsettings-desktop-schemas, gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.30.0), telepathy-logger, dbus-x11
Recommends: telepathy-gabble, telepathy-salut, gvfs-backends, nautilus-sendto-empathy, telepathy-haze, telepathy-indicator
Suggests: vino, empathy-call, telepathy-idle
Description: GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client
 Instant messaging program supporting text, voice, video, file transfers
 and inter-application communication over many different protocols,
 including: AIM, MSN, Google Talk (Jabber/XMPP), Facebook, Yahoo!, Salut,
 Gadu-Gadu, Groupwise, ICQ and QQ.
 .
 This package contains the Empathy IM application and account manager.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libnl-3-200
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 146
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnl3
Version: 3.2.3-2ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Conffiles:
 /etc/libnl-3/pktloc 02e59c3b2bba388ba64b2d120a76bab7
 /etc/libnl-3/classid 3e07259e58674631830b152e983ca995
Description: library for dealing with netlink sockets
 This is a library for applications dealing with netlink sockets.
 The library provides an interface for raw netlink messaging and various
 netlink family specific interfaces.
Homepage: http://people.suug.ch/~tgr/libnl/
Original-Maintainer: Heiko Stuebner <mmind@debian.org>

Package: ure
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 6775
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice (1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1)
Version: 3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libreoffice-java-common (<< 1:3.0.0~dev300m12)
Depends: uno-libs3 (= 3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Suggests: java5-runtime
Breaks: openoffice.org-core (<< 1:3.3~)
Conflicts: cli-uno-bridge (<< 1:3.0.0~dev300m22)
Description: LibreOffice UNO runtime environment
 The Uno Runtime Environment (URE) is the well-known UNO component model
 of LibreOffice, packaged up as an individual product.
 .
 It offers you a flexible, low-overhead component model that is most ideal
 for (but not limited to) combining in one application components written in
 different computer languages, and developed by different parties. You can use
 it to create any kind of application, in whatever application domain you can
 imagine.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: libsane-hpaio
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1163
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: hplip
Version: 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1
Replaces: hplip (<< 3.10.6-3), hplip-data (<< 3.10.5-4ubuntu1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libhpmud0
Recommends: sane-utils, hplip (= 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1)
Breaks: hplip (<< 3.10.6-3), hplip-data (<< 3.10.5-4ubuntu1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/hp/hplip.conf c8b6958f15e190254e93fa4a8b4c58d3
 /etc/sane.d/dll.d/hplip 60fc397b1570c0694184588f86d56807
Description: HP SANE backend for multi-function peripherals
 This package contains the SANE backend libraries for use with HP
 Multi-function peripherals.
 .
 Users of hplip are advised to install the hplip{-gui} packages for
 command line and GUI tools associated with HPLIP.
 .
 This package is useful for a minimal footprint headless scanning solution.
Original-Maintainer: Debian HPIJS and HPLIP maintainers <pkg-hpijs-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

Package: skype
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: partner/net
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Brian Thomason <brian.thomason@canonical.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1
Depends: skype-bin
Description: client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service
 Skype is software that enables the world's conversations.  Millions of
 individuals and businesses use Skype to make free video and voice calls,
 send instant messages and share files with other Skype users.  Every day,
 people also use Skype to make low-cost calls to landlines and mobiles.
 .
  * Make free Skype-to-Skype calls to anyone else, anywhere in the world.
  * Call to landlines and mobiles at great rates.
  * Group chat with up to 200 people or conference call with up to 25 others.
  * Free to download.
Homepage: http://www.skype.com

Package: coreutils
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 5496
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 8.13-3ubuntu3.1
Replaces: mktemp, timeout
Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Pre-Depends: libacl1 (>= 2.2.51-5), libattr1 (>= 1:2.4.46-5), libc6 (>= 2.15), libselinux1 (>= 1.32)
Conflicts: timeout
Description: GNU core utilities
 This package contains the basic file, shell and text manipulation
 utilities which are expected to exist on every operating system.
 .
 Specifically, this package includes:
 arch base64 basename cat chcon chgrp chmod chown chroot cksum comm cp
 csplit cut date dd df dir dircolors dirname du echo env expand expr
 factor false flock fmt fold groups head hostid id install join link ln
 logname ls md5sum mkdir mkfifo mknod mktemp mv nice nl nohup nproc od
 paste pathchk pinky pr printenv printf ptx pwd readlink rm rmdir runcon
 sha*sum seq shred sleep sort split stat stty sum sync tac tail tee test
 timeout touch tr true truncate tsort tty uname unexpand uniq unlink
 users vdir wc who whoami yes
Homepage: http://gnu.org/software/coreutils
Original-Maintainer: Michael Stone <mstone@debian.org>

Package: libmtp-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 819
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libmtp
Version: 1.1.3-1ubuntu0.1
Replaces: libmtp8
Breaks: libmtp8 (<= 1.0.6-6)
Description: Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) common files
 libmtp is a library for communicating with MTP aware devices in POSIX
 compliant operating systems.  It implements MTP Basic, the subset
 proposed for standardization.
 .
 The Media Transfer Protocol (commonly referred to as MTP) is a devised
 set of custom extensions to support the transfer of music files on
 USB digital audio players and movie files on USB portable media players.
 .
 This package provides the udev rules file and the FreeDesktop.org Device
 Information Files file (used by HAL).
Original-Maintainer: Alessio Treglia <alessio@debian.org>
Homepage: http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/

Package: libsane
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 8438
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sane-backends
Version: 1.0.22-7ubuntu1
Replaces: libsane-extras (<< 1.0.18.14)
Depends: adduser (>= 3.47), libsane-common (= 1.0.22-7ubuntu1), udev (>= 0.88-1), acl (>= 2.2.49-4), libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.11), libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.4.10.1), libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.4.10.1), libieee1284-3, libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libtiff4, libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12), libv4l-0 (>= 0.5.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: avahi-daemon, hpoj, hplip, libsane-extras (>= 1.0.22.1), sane-utils (>= 1.0.22-7ubuntu1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/sane.d/abaton.conf 51591e7ab98851effab49089323cb160
 /etc/sane.d/agfafocus.conf f763f1f31d26507986aad58ca02f79f9
 /etc/sane.d/apple.conf 602eda3ecedd81ef751d9241becb9142
 /etc/sane.d/artec.conf 1b87eeb6069e6f5ac7b5f0cc4bf48083
 /etc/sane.d/artec_eplus48u.conf 3672fe16e6b14a124ad74acd47941be9
 /etc/sane.d/avision.conf 51e9f41665cca34d58ceb8bcf2ed072f
 /etc/sane.d/bh.conf ed8e137983ae58a7bf038180b29737bd
 /etc/sane.d/canon.conf 099d16dab225eaa121f1ba2f3af9f60a
 /etc/sane.d/canon630u.conf 5fae93df3328f1915e3d26f77a8c3b9d
 /etc/sane.d/canon_dr.conf c5b4e2008dba36c4a9df50f7e89fb65a
 /etc/sane.d/canon_pp.conf 2ecfac7c883bc980aba880f424abb8ad
 /etc/sane.d/cardscan.conf c53b0f155e8abb0e35da6e4bd9898e41
 /etc/sane.d/coolscan.conf b5a49230bc9b80a4358d966255d4697a
 /etc/sane.d/coolscan2.conf e9039d4f201acacca70e8964ec22ee70
 /etc/sane.d/coolscan3.conf dc124184659f6acfcb2f77d4759adc8c
 /etc/sane.d/dc25.conf 0659d0dee2b39c585b6ebc682af0dbd9
 /etc/sane.d/dc210.conf 821754802fb212acc9f48c7dd93ddaa1
 /etc/sane.d/dc240.conf 821754802fb212acc9f48c7dd93ddaa1
 /etc/sane.d/dell1600n_net.conf ce26ec480900a2420d14d5f2c43f07eb
 /etc/sane.d/dmc.conf 0731b2373c97cc98c5c42dd56e7fb05c
 /etc/sane.d/epjitsu.conf 54ce52e76e2c5279e4c12830a74ea5a0
 /etc/sane.d/epson.conf 318ed78f38b29c99e478cbc7efc8ff14
 /etc/sane.d/epson2.conf fb0befe1041db6a1b6a0813c0c8fcf1c
 /etc/sane.d/fujitsu.conf d267daa8e7ca4b0abb74dfce0fd7a39b
 /etc/sane.d/genesys.conf 483aafcb59214ab8f83763e5122ad9a4
 /etc/sane.d/gphoto2.conf ca55d23d02774d6eea321dcbd4099e5e
 /etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf 9a0e100ef0a0c5c6860575905b5cd1b0
 /etc/sane.d/hp.conf 5328dfe188ece714bf9fdb7e26dc9d00
 /etc/sane.d/hp3900.conf 9d5532c21c759657347de8b26629cf13
 /etc/sane.d/hp4200.conf 0656916d9805c3af1f81424354082501
 /etc/sane.d/hp5400.conf 25848f289fb76aeb7f78e29ab323dbf8
 /etc/sane.d/hpsj5s.conf 0e969889a4509e62ef352a0222d2620e
 /etc/sane.d/hs2p.conf a7b07bd2a66b8a562ccb64da03bd47da
 /etc/sane.d/ibm.conf d5eab60adbaf729bb5bf781fc4c5409d
 /etc/sane.d/kodak.conf 63774fc2dd277fbfc54b4a8f7ea4528d
 /etc/sane.d/leo.conf 008b9b3cad3c7073aa5331a453e68cd6
 /etc/sane.d/lexmark.conf f5d92658f9dc0eb540ddc9d24fe3ffb1
 /etc/sane.d/ma1509.conf 73a9fd7af5924e04054f43e2708f5059
 /etc/sane.d/magicolor.conf 1e34b81727b36c9269d413cb6d20b2e6
 /etc/sane.d/matsushita.conf fe9a8941cd52c7e012724122d67a98e6
 /etc/sane.d/microtek.conf 940c8db7e01ccaa6f2c5be2ca020ddf1
 /etc/sane.d/microtek2.conf 75cb498c51441db57932a4895f7f0d96
 /etc/sane.d/mustek.conf 33284fd785df74d394b9e30a4ec8283e
 /etc/sane.d/mustek_pp.conf c9d10da50e4b77dcc73b97f67a81a89a
 /etc/sane.d/mustek_usb.conf f4080c5eacaf30b4ed871a5330960696
 /etc/sane.d/nec.conf 5eed67a9759c991553fa3055af023a33
 /etc/sane.d/net.conf 9e5860565491b3157e3c6e0af682b7a2
 /etc/sane.d/pie.conf 7bdb319bd61b19389e93ed85a1ed85d1
 /etc/sane.d/pixma.conf da98f7eae73240333304d1dafe58e19a
 /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf f329323c5ed857873510e38233f1afcf
 /etc/sane.d/plustek_pp.conf 327941a5240e699e3251d74192f4f299
 /etc/sane.d/qcam.conf 7a30e22cd391b7992646723df280f4fe
 /etc/sane.d/ricoh.conf b1891143384a7308ec17d9e6ac836201
 /etc/sane.d/rts8891.conf 3446a737f83b38c3b576d5bf2e5161ec
 /etc/sane.d/s9036.conf 5eed67a9759c991553fa3055af023a33
 /etc/sane.d/sceptre.conf 9d7e8954714b47042b849ddbd2530973
 /etc/sane.d/sharp.conf d16cb589cdceb30d4523334063ddf040
 /etc/sane.d/sm3840.conf 9b61359cbcc14b9be4d687b80b772bea
 /etc/sane.d/snapscan.conf b349efcbcec257f5fca8372f1e47e7e0
 /etc/sane.d/sp15c.conf 74fd71c4ea2c8c58bbaa2cecfee56f7c
 /etc/sane.d/st400.conf febd1d7966858a4a0352a2fe2c1abfa0
 /etc/sane.d/stv680.conf 1a5a8d37f0de964bab25b3908fa907d5
 /etc/sane.d/tamarack.conf 93b1a500916dcfabd8a1c288029a5502
 /etc/sane.d/teco1.conf 7976c7a3dd90fe100f30a23a29aaea89
 /etc/sane.d/teco2.conf 1f873f79332e99cb0cd2b9eba938ac3b
 /etc/sane.d/teco3.conf 7b632784a85ec6ead7d26e8fd195dea5
 /etc/sane.d/test.conf eaccee9d3fb610a691705ddf94b9ec11
 /etc/sane.d/u12.conf 9ab31cd28e79474973fc02ccf1c06b99
 /etc/sane.d/umax.conf 5bcadfd7842926832de6d6e29d23558d
 /etc/sane.d/umax_pp.conf d7cdbfd65fc59cfc71ab5f00a3697aaf
 /etc/sane.d/umax1220u.conf 2d36f1f6c15bbfeaf2049d59dcfefe05
 /etc/sane.d/v4l.conf 320fb7603d3c28977ab99a75ba5c54ef
 /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf fcb95b28145a79acaa07ca12eae1ab50
 /etc/sane.d/p5.conf 27277daf6f7ed1f21de8c6a59d5b9488
 /etc/sane.d/dll.conf 5ddf7634f40a0af1c38e8f85bcfe12eb
Description: API library for scanners
 SANE stands for "Scanner Access Now Easy" and is an application
 programming interface (API) that provides standardized access to any
 raster image scanner hardware (flatbed scanner, hand-held scanner,
 video- and still-cameras, frame-grabbers, etc.). The SANE standard is
 free and its discussion and development are open to everybody. The
 current source code is written to support several operating systems,
 including GNU/Linux, OS/2, Win32 and various Unices and is available
 under the GNU General Public License (commercial applications and
 backends are welcome, too, however).
 .
 This package includes the backends for many scanners. A libsane-extras
 package containing some not-yet-included backends is available separately.
 .
 Graphical frontends for sane are available in the packages sane and
 xsane. Command line frontend scanimage, saned and sane-find-scanner are
 available in the sane-utils package.
Homepage: http://www.sane-project.org
Original-Maintainer: Julien BLACHE <jblache@debian.org>

Package: sudo
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 996
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3.3
Replaces: sudo-ldap
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libpam-modules
Conflicts: sudo-ldap
Conffiles:
 /etc/sudoers.d/README 0b76d590c3d5d1966bdfa7ee808893c4
 /etc/pam.d/sudo 665a6dead44ff792cfad6b0faa10a621
 /etc/sudoers 1b00ee0a97a1bcf9961e476140e2c5c1
 /etc/init.d/sudo 8dd3c1c4fb7582466676fd00d31cdc9b
Description: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users
 Sudo is a program designed to allow a sysadmin to give limited root
 privileges to users and log root activity.  The basic philosophy is to give
 as few privileges as possible but still allow people to get their work done.
 .
 This version is built with minimal shared library dependencies, use the
 sudo-ldap package instead if you need LDAP support for sudoers.
Original-Maintainer: Bdale Garbee <bdale@gag.com>

Package: libfreetype6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 811
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: freetype
Version: 2.4.8-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files
 The FreeType project is a team of volunteers who develop free,
 portable and high-quality software solutions for digital typography.
 They specifically target embedded systems and focus on bringing small,
 efficient and ubiquitous products.
 .
 The FreeType 2 library is their new software font engine.  It has been
 designed to provide the following important features:
  * A universal and simple API to manage font files
  * Support for several font formats through loadable modules
  * High-quality anti-aliasing
  * High portability & performance
 .
 Supported font formats include:
  * TrueType files (.ttf) and collections (.ttc)
  * Type 1 font files both in ASCII (.pfa) or binary (.pfb) format
  * Type 1 Multiple Master fonts.  The FreeType 2 API also provides
    routines to manage design instances easily
  * Type 1 CID-keyed fonts
  * OpenType/CFF (.otf) fonts
  * CFF/Type 2 fonts
  * Adobe CEF fonts (.cef), used to embed fonts in SVG documents with
    the Adobe SVG viewer plugin.
  * Windows FNT/FON bitmap fonts
 .
 This package contains the files needed to run programs that use the
 FreeType 2 library.
 .
  Home Page: http://www.freetype.org/
  Authors: David Turner   <david.turner@freetype.org>
           Robert Wilhelm <robert.wilhelm@freetype.org>
           Werner Lemberg <werner.lemberg@freetype.org>
Homepage: http://www.freetype.org
Original-Maintainer: Steve Langasek <vorlon@debian.org>

Package: libfreetype6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 798
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: freetype
Version: 2.4.8-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: FreeType 2 font engine, shared library files
 The FreeType project is a team of volunteers who develop free,
 portable and high-quality software solutions for digital typography.
 They specifically target embedded systems and focus on bringing small,
 efficient and ubiquitous products.
 .
 The FreeType 2 library is their new software font engine.  It has been
 designed to provide the following important features:
  * A universal and simple API to manage font files
  * Support for several font formats through loadable modules
  * High-quality anti-aliasing
  * High portability & performance
 .
 Supported font formats include:
  * TrueType files (.ttf) and collections (.ttc)
  * Type 1 font files both in ASCII (.pfa) or binary (.pfb) format
  * Type 1 Multiple Master fonts.  The FreeType 2 API also provides
    routines to manage design instances easily
  * Type 1 CID-keyed fonts
  * OpenType/CFF (.otf) fonts
  * CFF/Type 2 fonts
  * Adobe CEF fonts (.cef), used to embed fonts in SVG documents with
    the Adobe SVG viewer plugin.
  * Windows FNT/FON bitmap fonts
 .
 This package contains the files needed to run programs that use the
 FreeType 2 library.
 .
  Home Page: http://www.freetype.org/
  Authors: David Turner   <david.turner@freetype.org>
           Robert Wilhelm <robert.wilhelm@freetype.org>
           Werner Lemberg <werner.lemberg@freetype.org>
Homepage: http://www.freetype.org
Original-Maintainer: Steve Langasek <vorlon@debian.org>

Package: debianutils
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 218
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.2.1ubuntu2
Depends: sensible-utils
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15)
Description: Miscellaneous utilities specific to Debian
 This package provides a number of small utilities which are used
 primarily by the installation scripts of Debian packages, although
 you may use them directly.
 .
 The specific utilities included are: installkernel run-parts
 savelog tempfile which.
Original-Maintainer: Clint Adams <clint@debian.org>

Package: printer-driver-pxljr
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 114
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pxljr
Version: 1.3+repack0-2
Replaces: pxljr (<< 1.3+repack0-2~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libijs-0.35 (>= 0.35), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), python, xz-utils, foomatic-filters (>= 4.0.0~bzr156)
Breaks: pxljr (<< 1.3+repack0-2~)
Description: printer driver for HP Color LaserJet 35xx/36xx
 HP's Color LaserJets 35xx and 36xx are supported by HP's HPIJS driver
 (part of HPLIP), but HPIJS supports only the lowest quality level of
 the three which are available under Windows. This driver which is not
 developed at HP but by a independent developer supports all modes and
 so provides the highest printout quality for these printers.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hp-pxl-jetready/

Package: libsysfs2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 108
Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sysfsutils
Version: 2.1.0+repack-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: interface library to sysfs
 Sysfs is a virtual file system in Linux kernel 2.5+ that provides a
 tree of system devices. libsysfs provides a stable programming
 interface to sysfs and eases querying system devices and their
 attributes.
 .
 The package sysfsutils contains frontend programs that use this
 library. Development files and C examples are provided by the package
 libsysfs-dev.
Original-Maintainer: Martin Pitt <mpitt@debian.org>

Package: xfonts-mathml
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 140
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 4ubuntu1
Depends: xfonts-utils
Suggests: otf-stix, ttf-lyx
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/fonts/Type1/xfonts-mathml.scale 3928791fa92cf3bd6597c3fe224379c6
Description: Type1 Symbol font for MathML
 To display web pages containing MathML equations properly with
 MathML-enabled browsers, you will need STIX fonts, TeX's Computer
 Modern fonts, Type1 'Symbol' font and (possibly) some other fonts
 installed on your computer.
 .
 This package provides Type1 Symbol font which is modified from
 s050000l.pfb of gsfonts with FontForge.
 .
 You will also need to install the packages: otf-stix (STIX fonts)
 and ttf-lyx (TeX's Computer Modern fonts) to view MathML properly.
Original-Maintainer: Atsuhito KOHDA <kohda@debian.org>

Package: libnux-2.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2602
Maintainer: Didier Roche <didrocks@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nux
Version: 2.14.1-0ubuntu1
Provides: libnux-abiversion-20120411.01
Depends: libnux-2.0-common (= 2.14.1-0ubuntu1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.9.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglew1.6 (>= 1.6.0), libglewmx1.6 (>= 1.6.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libglu1-mesa | libglu1, libibus-1.0-0, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.20.0), libpcre3 (>= 8.10), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libxinerama1, libxxf86vm1
Breaks: unity (<< 4.10.0-0ubuntu2)
Description: Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - shared lib
 Nux is a graphical user interface toolkit for applications that mixes opengl
 hardware acceleration with high quality visual rendering.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/nux

Package: fonts-tlwg-typo
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 461
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-21-tlwg-typo.conf 396842585f4a8be14ddf96ab1d783921
Description: Thai TlwgTypo font
 This package provides Thai TlwgTypo monospace font from TLWG.
 .
 The font provides Thai purely monospace font, i.e. all glyphs are of the
 same width, even for combining characters, but with some rules in the font
 to combine them to base characters.
 .
 The glyph shapes are designed to look like Thai electric typewriters.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: gnome-video-effects
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 169
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.4.0-1
Depends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
Suggests: gnome-video-effects-frei0r
Description: GNOME Video Effects
 gnome-video-effects contains a collection of GStreamer effects to be
 used in GNOME.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeVideoEffects

Package: openprinting-ppds
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 3183
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: foomatic-db
Version: 20120322-0ubuntu1
Replaces: linuxprinting.org-ppds, openprinting-ppds-extra (<< 20100806-0ubuntu6)
Provides: linuxprinting.org-ppds, openprinting-ppds-extra
Depends: python, xz-utils
Recommends: foomatic-filters, cups, cups-client
Suggests: hpijs-ppds
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0-3~)
Conflicts: linuxprinting.org-ppds, openprinting-ppds-extra (<< 20100806-0ubuntu6)
Description: OpenPrinting printer support - PostScript PPD files
 This package includes a collection of free PostScript Printer Description
 files for PostScript (and clone) printers from various manufacturers, as
 distributed by OpenPrinting.
 .
 If you have non-PostScript printers, the foomatic-db-compressed-ppds (or
 foomatic-db and foomatic-db-engine), hplip, gutenprint, splix, foo2zjs,
 pxljr, min12xxw, and m2300w packages are the ones you need; this package
 won't be of much help to you.
 .
 Some manufacturers distribute PPD files for their printers under
 non-free licenses; those are not included in this package, but may be
 available from the manufacturer's website, included on a CD or
 other media with the printer, or downloadable from the OpenPrinting
 web site (even automatically if the printer setup tool supports it).
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Group <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openprinting.org/

Package: pulseaudio-module-x11
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 159
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pulseaudio
Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1), libsm6, libx11-6, libxcb1, libxtst6, pulseaudio, pulseaudio-utils
Description: X11 module for PulseAudio sound server
 PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and
 WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with
 much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
 .
 This module enables PulseAudio to publish itself as the default sound
 server to the X11 root window automatically upon startup. There is also a
 module to playback a sound file in place of the X11 bell beep.
 .
 The modules are called module-x11-publish and module-x11-bell.
Homepage: http://www.pulseaudio.org
Original-Maintainer: Pulseaudio maintenance team <pkg-pulseaudio-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: tor-arm
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: comm
Installed-Size: 1007
Maintainer: Ulises Vitulli <dererk@debian.org>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.4.5.0-1~precise
Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python-torctl
Suggests: tor
Description: terminal status monitor for tor
 The anonymizing relay monitor (arm) is a terminal status monitor for Tor
 relays, intended for command-line aficionados, ssh connections, and anyone
 stuck with a tty terminal. This works much like top does for system usage,
 providing real time statistics for:
 .
  - bandwidth, cpu, and memory usage
  - relay's current configuration
  - logged events
  - connection details (ip, hostname, fingerprint, and consensus data)
  - etc.
Homepage: http://www.atagar.com/arm/

Package: libxcb-shm0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 49
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X C Binding, shm extension
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-shm, the shm extension for the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: libxmuu1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 61
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxmu
Version: 2:1.1.0-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 miscellaneous micro-utility library
 libXmuu provides a set of miscellaneous utility convenience functions for X
 libraries to use.  It is a lighter version of libXmu that does not depend
 on libXt or libXext; for more information on libXmu, see libxmu6.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXmu
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: gnome-terminal
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 729
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gnome-terminal-data (<< 2.26.2-3)
Provides: x-terminal-emulator
Depends: gconf-service, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.6), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libsm6, libvte-2.90-9 (>= 1:0.30.1-2ubuntu1), libx11-6, gsettings-desktop-schemas (>= 0.1.0), gnome-terminal-data (>= 3.4), gnome-terminal-data (<< 3.5)
Recommends: yelp, gvfs
Description: GNOME terminal emulator application
 GNOME Terminal is a terminal emulation application that you can use to
 perform the following actions:
  - Access a UNIX shell in the GNOME environment.
  - Run any application that is designed to run on VT102, VT220, and xterm
 terminals.
 .
 GNOME Terminal features the ability to use multiple terminals in a single
 window (tabs) and profiles support.
Original-Maintainer: Guilherme de S. Pastore <gpastore@debian.org>

Package: duplicity
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 1032
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.6.18-0ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), librsync1 (>= 0.9.6), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-gnupginterface (>= 0.3.2-9.1)
Suggests: python-boto, ncftp, rsync, ssh, python-paramiko
Description: encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup
 Duplicity backs directories by producing encrypted tar-format volumes
 and uploading them to a remote or local file server. Because duplicity
 uses librsync, the incremental archives are space efficient and only
 record the parts of files that have changed since the last backup.
 Because duplicity uses GnuPG to encrypt and/or sign these archives, they
 will be safe from spying and/or modification by the server.
Homepage: http://duplicity.nongnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Alexander Zangerl <az@debian.org>

Package: libcelt0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 124
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: celt
Version: 0.7.1-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: The CELT codec runtime library
 CELT is an experimental audio codec for use in low-delay communication.
 .
 CELT stands for "Code-Excited Lapped Transform". It applies some of the CELP
 principles, but does everything in the frequency domain, which removes some of
 the limitations of CELP. CELT is suitable for both speech and music and
 currently features:
 .
  * Ultra-low latency (typically from 3 to 9 ms)
  * Full audio bandwidth (44.1 kHz and 48 kHz)
  * Stereo support
  * Packet loss concealment
  * Constant bit-rates from 32 kbps to 128 kbps and above
  * A fixed-point version of the encoder and decoder
 .
 The CELT codec is meant to close the gap between Vorbis and Speex for
 applications where both high quality audio and low delay are desired.
 .
 This package provides the celt runtime library.
Original-Maintainer: Ron Lee <ron@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.celt-codec.org

Package: qbittorrent
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 5383
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.9.7-1
Depends: libboost-filesystem1.46.1 (>= 1.46.1-1), libboost-system1.46.1 (>= 1.46.1-1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libtorrent-rasterbar6 (>= 0.15.10), python (>= 2.5), geoip-database
Suggests: qbittorrent-dbg
Description: bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI
 BitTorrent client written in C++ and based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4
 user interface. qBittorrent is a feature rich but lightweight client that is
 very similar to uTorrent. Its main features are:
 .
  * Polished uTorrent-like user interface
  * Well integrated and extensible search engine
  * Remote control through a Web user interface
  * Vuze-compatible protocol encryption
  * uTorrent-compatible Peer eXchange (PeX)
  * DHT (trackerless) support
  * UPnP / NAT-PMP port forwarding
  * IPv6 compliant
  * RSS support with advanced download filters
  * Advanced control over torrent content and trackers
  * IP Filtering (eMule / Peer Guardian filters)
  * Torrents queueing and prioritizing
  * Good localization (~25 languages supported)
  * Unicode support
Original-Maintainer: Cristian Greco <cristian@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.qbittorrent.org/

Package: gdb
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 6540
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 7.4-2012.04-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libncurses5 (>= 5.5-5~), libpython2.7 (>= 2.7), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libtinfo5, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.0)
Suggests: gdb-doc, gdbserver
Conffiles:
 /etc/gdb/gdbinit e030dc891a3af1f7779429b5c0554c98
Description: The GNU Debugger
 GDB is a source-level debugger, capable of breaking programs at
 any specific line, displaying variable values, and determining
 where errors occurred. Currently, it works for C, C++, Fortran,
 Modula 2 and Java programs. A must-have for any serious
 programmer.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Jacobowitz <dan@debian.org>

Package: menu
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 1759
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.1.46ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Suggests: menu-l10n, gksu | kdebase-bin | kdebase-runtime | ktsuss | sux
Conffiles:
 /etc/menu-methods/translate_menus cd5d8b532c04f9737d6e8a4a8acf0138
 /etc/menu-methods/menu.h 8009b9c0d517812b2398e59dab7e2fd6
 /etc/menu-methods/lang.h f5dbcc2e7f571d001976d0511f3167a4
 /etc/menu-methods/menu.config ae6ec52278a5f4abf37db7f9955069ec
 /etc/su-to-rootrc f8de61c5fd70720848458facd056ca29
Description: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications
 Debian menu keeps transparently the menus in the different
 window-managers in sync with the list of installed programs.
 .
 Debian menu relies on a list of menu entries provided by programs
 and a list of menu-methods provided by window-managers and other
 menu-aware applications.
 .
 Menu provides system-level and user-level configuration and overrides
 for both menu entries and menu-methods.
Original-Maintainer: Bill Allombert <ballombe@debian.org>

Package: python-twisted-bin
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 144
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: twisted
Version: 11.1.0-1ubuntu2
Replaces: python2.3-twisted-bin, python2.4-twisted-bin
Provides: python2.7-twisted-bin
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.3.2)
Suggests: python-twisted-bin-dbg
Conflicts: python2.3-twisted-bin, python2.4-twisted-bin
Description: Event-based framework for internet applications
 It includes a web server, a telnet server, a multiplayer RPG engine, a
 generic client and server for remote object access, and APIs for creating
 new protocols.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libprotobuf7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1000
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: protobuf
Version: 2.4.1-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.3), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Description: protocol buffers C++ library
 Protocol buffers are a flexible, efficient, automated mechanism for
 serializing structured data - similar to XML, but smaller, faster, and
 simpler. You define how you want your data to be structured once, then you can
 use special generated source code to easily write and read your structured
 data to and from a variety of data streams and using a variety of languages.
 You can even update your data structure without breaking deployed programs
 that are compiled against the "old" format.
 .
 Google uses Protocol Buffers for almost all of its internal RPC protocols and
 file formats.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library needed for C++ applications.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/
Original-Maintainer: Iustin Pop <iustin@debian.org>

Package: rhythmbox-ubuntuone
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Rodney Dawes <rodney.dawes@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.0.0-0ubuntu1
Replaces: rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-peas-1.0, gir1.2-rb-3.0, gir1.2-ubuntuoneui-3.0 (>= 3.0.0), python-dirspec, python-gi, rhythmbox (>= 2.95.5)
Breaks: rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
Enhances: rhythmbox
Description: Ubuntu One Rhythmbox plugin
 A Rhythmbox plugin that integrations Ubuntu One features into Rhythmbox.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone

Package: initramfs-tools
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 362
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.99ubuntu13
Provides: linux-initramfs-tool
Depends: initramfs-tools-bin (>= 0.99ubuntu13), initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu13.1~), klibc-utils (>= 1.5.9-1), busybox-initramfs (>= 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu5), cpio, module-init-tools, udev (>= 147~-5), findutils (>= 4.2.24), util-linux (>> 2.15~rc1)
Suggests: bash-completion
Breaks: cryptsetup (<< 2:1.1.0-2.1), elilo (<< 3.12-3.1~), lilo (<< 22.8-8.2~), mountall (<< 2.0~), s390-tools (<< 1.8.3-2~)
Conflicts: usplash (<< 0.5.50)
Conffiles:
 /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf 8801535d9bec98754eea6a172f956d42
 /etc/initramfs-tools/update-initramfs.conf e2026d4603e7161efaccca519aeb1297
 /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools fe7713b9a74a10ed71d1e7dd93afc209
 /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs-tools e22d1ab0d7a7a1b66ae6d71ea4f21938
 /etc/bash_completion.d/initramfs-tools 7eeb7184772f3658e7cf446945c096b1
Description: tools for generating an initramfs
 This package contains tools to create and boot an initramfs for packaged 2.6
 Linux kernel. The initramfs is a gzipped cpio archive. At boot time, the
 kernel unpacks that archive into RAM, mounts and uses it as initial root file
 system. The mounting of the real root file system occurs in early user space.
 klibc provides utilities to setup root. Having the root on MD, LVM2, LUKS or
 NFS is also supported.
 Any boot loader with initrd support is able to load an initramfs archive.
Original-Maintainer: Debian kernel team <debian-kernel@lists.debian.org>

Package: makedev
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 126
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.3.1-89ubuntu2
Depends: base-passwd (>= 3.0.4)
Conflicts: udev (<= 0.024-7)
Description: creates device files in /dev
 The MAKEDEV executable is used to create device files, often in /dev.
 .
 Device files are special files through which applications can interact
 with hardware.
 .
 This package is not necessary for most modern Linux systems, where the udev
 subsystem provides a more dynamic mechanism for device file management.
Original-Maintainer: Bdale Garbee <bdale@gag.com>

Package: laptop-detect
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 56
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.13.7ubuntu2
Depends: dmidecode (>> 2.8-2)
Description: attempt to detect a laptop
 laptop-detect attempts to determine whether it is being run on a laptop or a
 desktop and appraises its caller of this.
Original-Maintainer: Otavio Salvador <otavio@debian.org>

Package: libxml2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1745
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.7.8.dfsg-5.1ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: xml-core
Description: GNOME XML library
 XML is a metalanguage to let you design your own markup language.
 A regular markup language defines a way to describe information in
 a certain class of documents (eg HTML). XML lets you define your
 own customized markup languages for many classes of document. It
 can do this because it's written in SGML, the international standard
 metalanguage for markup languages.
 .
 This package provides a library providing an extensive API to handle
 such XML data files.
Homepage: http://xmlsoft.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian XML/SGML Group <debian-xml-sgml-pkgs@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 137
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-base0.10
Version: 0.10.36-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), perl, gstreamer0.10-tools
Description: GStreamer helper programs from the "base" set
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains helper programs from the "base" set, an essential
 exemplary set of elements.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libfarstream-0.1-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 698
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: farstream
Version: 0.1.2-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libgstfarsight0.10-0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.33), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.33), libnice10 (>= 0.1.0), gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (>= 0.10.33), gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (>= 0.10.29), gstreamer0.10-nice (>= 0.1.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libgstfarsight0.10-0
Description: Audio/Video communications framework: core library
 The Farstream project is an effort to create a framework to deal with all
 known audio/video conferencing protocols. On one side it offers a generic
 API that makes it possible to write plugins for different streaming
 protocols, on the other side it offers an API for clients to use those
 plugins.
 .
 This package provides the core Farstream library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/farstream/releases/farstream/

Package: libfile-find-rule-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 108
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.33-1
Depends: perl, libnumber-compare-perl, libtext-glob-perl
Description: module to search for files based on rules
 File::Find::Rule is a Perl module which essentially provides an easy-to-use
 interface to the popular module, File::Find. It provides a way to build rules
 that specify desired file and directory names using a text-globbing syntax
 (provided by Text::Glob). This makes it useful for simple tasks, like finding
 all ".pm" files in a given directory.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/File-Find-Rule/

Package: x11-xkb-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 528
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 7.6+4
Replaces: xbase-clients (<= 1:7.2.ds2-3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libx11-6, libxaw7, libxkbfile1, libxt6
Description: X11 XKB utilities
 xkbutils contains a number of client-side utilities for XKB, the X11
 keyboard extension.
 .
 setxkbmap is a tool to query and change the current XKB map.
 .
 xkbbell generates a bell event through the keyboard.
 .
 xkbcomp is a tool to compile XKB definitions into map files the server
 can use.
 .
 xkbevd is an experimental tool to listen for certain XKB events and execute
 defined triggers when actions occur.
 .
 xkbprint is a tool to generate an image with the physical representation
 of the keyboard as XKB sees it.
 .
 xkbvleds shows the changing status of keyboard LEDs.
 .
 xkbwatch shows the changing status of modifiers and LEDs.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: telnet
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: net
Installed-Size: 204
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: netkit-telnet
Version: 0.17-36build1
Replaces: netstd
Provides: telnet-client
Depends: netbase, libc6 (>= 2.11), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libncurses5 (>= 5.6+20071006-3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: The telnet client
 The telnet command is used for interactive communication with another host
 using the TELNET protocol.
Original-Maintainer: Alberto Gonzalez Iniesta <agi@inittab.org>

Package: login
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 1048
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: shadow
Version: 1:4.1.4.2+svn3283-3ubuntu5.1
Replaces: manpages-de (<< 0.5-3), manpages-tr (<< 1.0.5), manpages-zh (<< 1.5.1-1)
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libpam-runtime, libpam-modules
Conflicts: amavisd-new (<< 2.3.3-8), backupninja (<< 0.9.3-5), echolot (<< 2.1.8-4), gnunet (<< 0.7.0c-2), python-4suite (<< 0.99cvs20060405-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/securetty 1a028cba3ab1989a6a3e395720806069
 /etc/login.defs be0977c1c1c84c62823c7d7d4e099067
 /etc/pam.d/su 7309fb874571fe5447321b43448a50b3
 /etc/pam.d/login f6fd8b05973b278e6a2b7c61bc7732cd
Description: system login tools
 These tools are required to be able to login and use your system. The
 login program invokes your user shell and enables command execution. The
 newgrp program is used to change your effective group ID (useful for
 workgroup type situations). The su program allows changing your effective
 user ID (useful being able to execute commands as another user).
Homepage: http://pkg-shadow.alioth.debian.org/
Original-Maintainer: Shadow package maintainers <pkg-shadow-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: appmenu-qt
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 94
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.2.6-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbusmenu-qt2 (>= 0.9.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.6.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: appmenu support for Qt
 This plugin provides appmenu support for Qt.  It allows applications
 to export menus over DBus to plasma-widget-menubar or another menu applet.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/appmenu-qt
Original-Maintainer: Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>

Package: gpgv
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 435
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnupg
Version: 1.4.11-3ubuntu2.1
Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.14), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: gnupg
Description: GNU privacy guard - signature verification tool
 GnuPG is GNU's tool for secure communication and data storage.
 .
 gpgv is a stripped-down version of gnupg which is only able to check
 signatures.  It is smaller than the full-blown gnupg and uses a
 different (and simpler) way to check that the public keys used to
 make the signature are trustworthy.
Homepage: http://www.gnupg.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuPG-Maintainers <pkg-gnupg-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: example-content
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 6182
Maintainer: Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 46
Conffiles:
 /etc/skel/examples.desktop 50289c1eed8097793526a3e9d8d9ee27
Description: Ubuntu example content
 For each desktop application in the default install where it is practical,
 there is at least one piece of example content. This is valuable for
 testing, experimentation and demonstration of Ubuntu (especially the live
 CD). These examples should be small but meaningful, and easily discoverable.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/example-content

Package: desktop-file-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 239
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.20-0ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0)
Conffiles:
 /etc/bash_completion.d/desktop-file-validate 34c0eff90e9bbf4c97c873334f676330
 /etc/gnome/defaults.list 6b2bd27b5441158d53ab0b2b3b637644
Description: Utilities for .desktop files
 Some utilities to make dealing with .desktop files easier:
  * update-desktop-database -- update the desktop-MIME mapping
  * desktop-file-validate -- validate a desktop file
  * desktop-file-install -- install a desktop file, munging en route.
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>

Package: libssl1.0.0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2836
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: openssl
Version: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: openssh-client (<< 1:5.9p1-4), openssh-server (<< 1:5.9p1-4)
Description: SSL shared libraries
 libssl and libcrypto shared libraries needed by programs like
 apache-ssl, telnet-ssl and openssh.
 .
 It is part of the OpenSSL implementation of SSL.
Original-Maintainer: Debian OpenSSL Team <pkg-openssl-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgnome-control-center1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1424
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-control-center
Version: 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.29.14), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0)
Description: utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
 This package contains the library used by Control Center panels
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: cups-ppdc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 222
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Replaces: cupsddk (<< 1.4.0)
Provides: cupsddk
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsppdc1 (>= 1.4.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), cups-common
Breaks: cupsddk (<< 1.4.0)
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD manipulation utilities
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides utilities to generate and manipulate PPD files.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libzvbi-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 244
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: zvbi
Version: 0.2.33-4
Replaces: libzvbi-0.1 (<= 0.2.1-3)
Description: Vertical Blanking Interval decoder (VBI) - common files
 The VBI devices capture the hidden lines on a television picture that carry
 further information like closed-caption data, Teletext (primarily in
 Europe), and now Intercast and the ATVEC Internet television encodings.
 .
 This package contains internationalization files.
Original-Maintainer: Christian Marillat <marillat@debian.org>
Homepage: http://zapping.sourceforge.net/ZVBI/index.html

Package: libdbus-1-3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 362
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dbus
Version: 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: dbus
Breaks: kde-window-manager (<< 4:4.4.5-9), kdebase-workspace-bin (<< 4:4.4.5-9)
Description: simple interprocess messaging system (library)
 D-Bus is a message bus, used for sending messages between applications.
 Conceptually, it fits somewhere in between raw sockets and CORBA in
 terms of complexity.
 .
 D-Bus supports broadcast messages, asynchronous messages (thus
 decreasing latency), authentication, and more. It is designed to be
 low-overhead; messages are sent using a binary protocol, not using
 XML. D-Bus also supports a method call mapping for its messages, but
 it is not required; this makes using the system quite simple.
 .
 It comes with several bindings, including GLib, Python, Qt and Java.
 .
 The daemon can be found in the dbus package.
Homepage: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libdbus-1-3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 381
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: dbus
Version: 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.10)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: dbus
Breaks: kde-window-manager (<< 4:4.4.5-9), kdebase-workspace-bin (<< 4:4.4.5-9)
Description: simple interprocess messaging system (library)
 D-Bus is a message bus, used for sending messages between applications.
 Conceptually, it fits somewhere in between raw sockets and CORBA in
 terms of complexity.
 .
 D-Bus supports broadcast messages, asynchronous messages (thus
 decreasing latency), authentication, and more. It is designed to be
 low-overhead; messages are sent using a binary protocol, not using
 XML. D-Bus also supports a method call mapping for its messages, but
 it is not required; this makes using the system quite simple.
 .
 It comes with several bindings, including GLib, Python, Qt and Java.
 .
 The daemon can be found in the dbus package.
Homepage: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gnome-user-guide
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 23744
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-user-docs
Version: 3.4.1-1
Provides: gnome2-user-guide
Depends: yelp (>= 3)
Description: GNOME user's guide
 Documentation for using the GNOME desktop environment and its components.
 It covers usage and setup of the core GNOME programs.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libperl5.14
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 29
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: perl
Version: 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.1
Replaces: perl-base (<= 5.8.7-4)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), perl-base (= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.1)
Conflicts: doc-base (<< 0.10.3), libxml-sax-perl (<< 0.99+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1)
Description: shared Perl library
 This package is required by programs which embed a Perl interpreter to
 ensure that the correct version of `perl-base' is installed.  It
 additionally contains the shared Perl library on architectures where the
 perl binary is linked to libperl.a (currently only i386, for performance
 reasons).  In other cases the actual library is in the `perl-base' package.
Original-Maintainer: Niko Tyni <ntyni@debian.org>

Package: libtext-glob-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 60
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.09-1
Depends: perl
Description: Perl module for matching globbing patterns against text
 Text::Glob implements glob(3) style matching that can be used to match
 against text, rather than fetching names from a filesystem.  If you
 want to do full file globbing use the File::Glob module instead.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Text-Glob/

Package: libpeas-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 288
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libpeas
Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgirepository-1.0-1 (>= 0.9.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpython2.7 (>= 2.7), libpeas-common
Description: Application plugin library
 libpeas is a library that allows applications to support plugins.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Libpeas
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libvorbisfile3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 78
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libvorbis
Version: 1.3.2-1ubuntu3
Replaces: libvorbis0 (<< 1.0.0)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libogg0 (>= 1.1.0), libvorbis0a (= 1.3.2-1ubuntu3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libvorbis0 (<< 1.0.0)
Description: The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (High Level API)
 Ogg Vorbis is a fully open, non-proprietary, patent-and-royalty-free,
 general-purpose compressed audio format for audio and music at fixed
 and variable bitrates from 16 to 128 kbps/channel.
 .
 The Vorbisfile library provides a convenient high-level API for decoding
 and basic manipulation of all Vorbis I audio streams.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Xiph.org Maintainers <pkg-xiph-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gettext-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 368
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gettext
Version: 0.18.1.1-5ubuntu3
Provides: libasprintf0c2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: GNU Internationalization utilities for the base system
 This package includes the gettext and ngettext programs which allow
 other packages to internationalize the messages given by shell scripts.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/
Original-Maintainer: Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>

Package: libflac8
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 340
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: flac
Version: 1.2.1-6
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library
 FLAC stands for Free Lossless Audio Codec. Grossly oversimplified, FLAC is
 similar to MP3, but lossless.  The FLAC project consists of:
 .
  * The stream format
  * libFLAC, which implements a reference encoder, stream decoder, and file
    decoder
  * flac, which is a command-line wrapper around libFLAC to encode and decode
    .flac files
  * Input plugins for various music players (Winamp, XMMS, and more in the
    works)
 .
 This package contains the runtime library libFLAC.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://flac.sourceforge.net/

Package: libflac8
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 351
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: flac
Version: 1.2.1-6
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library
 FLAC stands for Free Lossless Audio Codec. Grossly oversimplified, FLAC is
 similar to MP3, but lossless.  The FLAC project consists of:
 .
  * The stream format
  * libFLAC, which implements a reference encoder, stream decoder, and file
    decoder
  * flac, which is a command-line wrapper around libFLAC to encode and decode
    .flac files
  * Input plugins for various music players (Winamp, XMMS, and more in the
    works)
 .
 This package contains the runtime library libFLAC.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://flac.sourceforge.net/

Package: module-init-tools
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 332
Maintainer: Scott James Remnant <scott@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.16-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), upstart-job
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Breaks: initramfs-tools (<< 0.92bubuntu23)
Conffiles:
 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf d1da9bb08c2b0f56f3be93fd0e37946b
 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-firewire.conf 9cc07a17e8e64f9cd35ff59c29debe69
 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf 96f2f501cc646b598263693c8976ddd1
 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf 8fb4b96124e461f53adceba9ca91f09a
 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-watchdog.conf 55327f9270c8a6257a833c4d127a39e1
 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf bc6754fa320733c6d239a4bb0148ffd7
 /etc/depmod.d/ubuntu.conf 7c8439ef36b12e5f226b5dbfa20b8c2d
 /etc/init/module-init-tools.conf 48db1b767c3148fd83eba59d12fc9a5e
Description: tools for managing Linux kernel modules
 This package contains a set of programs for loading, inserting, and
 removing kernel modules for Linux.
Homepage: http://www.kerneltools.org/
Original-Maintainer: Marco d'Itri <md@linux.it>

Package: compiz-plugins-default
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 2201
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: compiz
Version: 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4
Replaces: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (<< 0.9.2.1-0ubuntu3), compiz-gnome (<< 1:0.8.4-4ubuntu1), compiz-plugins (<< 1:0.9.4+bzr20110606-0ubuntu3)
Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4), libdecoration0 (= 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libx11-6, libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxrandr2 (>= 4.3)
Description: OpenGL window and compositing manager - default plugins
 Compiz brings to life a variety of visual effects that make the Linux desktop
 easier to use, more powerful and intuitive, and more accessible for users
 with special needs.
 .
 This package contains the default compiz plugins we activate in ubuntu coming
 with core compiz.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libenca0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 260
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: enca
Version: 1.13-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: Extremely Naive Charset Analyser - shared library files
 Enca is an Extremely Naive Charset Analyser. It detects the character set and
 the encoding of text files and can also convert them to other encodings.
 .
 This package contains the shared library needed to run applications compiled
 against libenca.
Original-Maintainer: Michal Čihař <nijel@debian.org>
Homepage: http://cihar.com/software/enca/

Package: libpango-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 533
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.222-1build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), perl (>= 5.14.2-3), perlapi-5.14.2, libcairo-perl, libglib-perl (>= 1.220)
Description: Perl module to layout and render international text
 Pango is a library for laying out and rendering text, with an emphasis on
 internationalization. Pango can be used anywhere that text layout is needed,
 but using Pango in conjunction with Cairo and/or Gtk2 provides a complete
 solution with high quality text handling and graphics rendering.
 .
 This package provides the Perl bindings for the Pango library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/

Package: libffi6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libffi
Version: 3.0.11~rc1-5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Foreign Function Interface library runtime
 A foreign function interface is the popular name for the interface that
 allows code written in one language to call code written in another
 language.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libffi6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libffi
Version: 3.0.11~rc1-5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Foreign Function Interface library runtime
 A foreign function interface is the popular name for the interface that
 allows code written in one language to call code written in another
 language.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: man-db
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 1748
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@debian.org>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.6.1-2
Replaces: man, manpages-de (<< 0.5-4), nlsutils
Provides: man, man-browser
Depends: groff-base (>= 1.18.1.1-15), bsdmainutils, debconf (>= 1.2.0) | debconf-2.0, dpkg (>= 1.9.0), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgdbm3 (>= 1.8.3), libpipeline1 (>= 1.1.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: groff, less, www-browser
Conflicts: man, suidmanager (<< 0.50)
Conffiles:
 /etc/manpath.config 167675fd93075fb5f6ce1aa5f56a8a22
 /etc/cron.weekly/man-db 643340ce3fb3994ef2ae7b88a2cf3230
 /etc/cron.daily/man-db 18745b8d583be7a4b7a00e9ffc98ac99
Description: on-line manual pager
 This package provides the man command, the primary way of examining the
 on-line help files (manual pages). Other utilities provided include the
 whatis and apropos commands for searching the manual page database, the
 manpath utility for determining the manual page search path, and the
 maintenance utilities mandb, catman and zsoelim. man-db uses the groff
 suite of programs to format and display the manual pages.
Homepage: http://man-db.nongnu.org/

Package: libbrasero-media3-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1719
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: brasero
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: brasero (<< 2.31)
Depends: libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.2.96), libburn4 (>= 1.1.8), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.12), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.15), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libisofs6 (>= 1.1.6), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libtotem-plparser17 (>= 2.32), libunity9 (>= 3.4.6), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), dvd+rw-tools, brasero-common (= 3.4.1-0ubuntu1)
Recommends: gnome-icon-theme, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
Suggests: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, cdrdao (>= 1:1.2.3)
Description: CD/DVD burning library for GNOME - runtime
 Libbrasero is a simple library to burn, copy and erase CD and DVD
 media.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/brasero/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: sound-theme-freedesktop
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 553
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.7.pristine-2
Replaces: freedesktop-sound-theme (<< 0.7.pristine)
Provides: freedesktop-sound-theme
Breaks: freedesktop-sound-theme (<< 0.7.pristine)
Description: freedesktop.org sound theme
 The default freedesktop.org sound theme following the XDG theming
 specification. It contains a full set of sounds for different
 desktop events.
 .
 These sounds come from various sources: KDE, Ekiga, Pidgin/Purple, ALSA.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/

Package: privoxy
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 1870
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0.19-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libpcre3 (>= 8.10), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), perl, logrotate, adduser, lsb-base (>= 3.2-13)
Recommends: doc-base
Conffiles:
 /etc/privoxy/templates/connection-timeout d314ae12c0a163c74d7682aa437e786f
 /etc/privoxy/templates/untrusted a558afdd34fd27ae7a4ad47dca3d000d
 /etc/privoxy/templates/cgi-error-modified 36e3b5b60ecbe701161bb082c8f6a105
 /etc/privoxy/templates/show-request c06dc7ed7e60c50cc007d3f3db8ad4ca
 /etc/privoxy/templates/show-status-file ff2ee49c45b02c286c061c90b06c8cab
 /etc/privoxy/templates/no-server-data daefc44e31dd7534d71a8898c8455355
 /etc/privoxy/templates/edit-actions-for-url 902d8658c9d6077b50c5c39f1121a0dd
 /etc/privoxy/templates/cgi-error-disabled 134e5ba0bb11c122ff613450224e34f0
 /etc/privoxy/templates/show-url-info 7fe29bc2dda11346c1b689323435aaf1
 /etc/privoxy/templates/blocked a7ba0a849768eadb27c2bfaa1d580bfd
 /etc/privoxy/templates/cgi-error-file 649e6bca6294b735a71939cbed7791c3
 /etc/privoxy/templates/default 4b1b0b578973881a65acf49522e05876
 /etc/privoxy/templates/no-such-domain 3fd1faad5ece0283a30125a4b3555f59
 /etc/privoxy/templates/show-version 53db407981d849cdc88a58355b66c83a
 /etc/privoxy/templates/cgi-error-404 e4596aeed200fe622c64c7c1a6f92b7b
 /etc/privoxy/templates/cgi-error-file-read-only 0f8fb64f10a56644c2f99a7bb34b04b6
 /etc/privoxy/templates/cgi-error-bad-param f229c9002edfbe6b740ce2e31d9ff067
 /etc/privoxy/templates/cgi-error-parse 841721ad41cfb553088f250e9721d620
 /etc/privoxy/templates/edit-actions-add-url-form 59b60e632b56685a88b4c8dd921a403f
 /etc/privoxy/templates/show-status 2da7d1717f5641ce669b24fb30eb7620
 /etc/privoxy/templates/toggle 3eb7e3088541621ce4dd97fbfe3e928b
 /etc/privoxy/templates/mod-title 8af8fad7f0de850417b97df67a865b9a
 /etc/privoxy/templates/forwarding-failed bc0d9a9c6d668be7b7728be16b718afb
 /etc/privoxy/templates/edit-actions-list a207378934cd69595f1224fbcf662de3
 /etc/privoxy/templates/cgi-style.css 22dc78cc8c7cb1dda652d131e9a3dc80
 /etc/privoxy/templates/edit-actions-url-form 3a093ba97a94dccdf2de09f6deb78695
 /etc/privoxy/templates/edit-actions-list-section 9838a73544ed2724e5b00e9bc2ef4fb3
 /etc/privoxy/templates/mod-support-and-service 7890212cdc29bf5ac5c3067d3374ff6d
 /etc/privoxy/templates/connect-failed e2ef74ccad720736967d8082dabc0ccd
 /etc/privoxy/templates/edit-actions-list-button 55bc6df236be27e47ebb44a82a7222b5
 /etc/privoxy/templates/toggle-mini 4bac4821451883ff8a694b8701d61694
 /etc/privoxy/templates/edit-actions-remove-url-form f555cdb19db2e0373d5fc3b9d9bbe89e
 /etc/privoxy/templates/mod-local-help 9c57075bc19824218cee0f3dd6495af2
 /etc/privoxy/templates/edit-actions-list-url 1ad41520b90376e4387a2cc642dda848
 /etc/privoxy/templates/mod-unstable-warning 6e47fdefe792272906ee11d462fae61a
 /etc/privoxy/templates/edit-actions-for-url-filter 9b40e7dba5aaff4a21a7aafa2c4b9014
 /etc/privoxy/templates/url-info-osd.xml d77767b74bad66d3e5a5e0dc8dfad2c5
 /etc/privoxy/default.filter 25af29aea2f573f5d994b019fb56e11e
 /etc/privoxy/user.action b29cf5e9cef2c16aab6f70a64eef4884
 /etc/privoxy/trust fab1fce97a896f20983db67474ecde55
 /etc/privoxy/match-all.action 0ddb68421f801dbd9313f33730f3e8f5
 /etc/privoxy/default.action 27bcd718214929bf6fc1a07b99bc3184
 /etc/privoxy/user.filter d4dc0caeef4c4fec0c2e8508660d4048
 /etc/privoxy/config f43a83c8e12d4c1ffb73fd1f5bf42512
 /etc/logrotate.d/privoxy c90f36c58cbebaf7aeba3694890fad81
 /etc/init.d/privoxy f2da56ce03f4e791d054d1b78ad416b9
Description: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy
 Privoxy is a web proxy with advanced filtering capabilities for
 protecting privacy, filtering web page content, managing cookies,
 controlling access, and removing ads, banners, pop-ups and other
 obnoxious Internet junk. Privoxy has a very flexible configuration
 and can be customized to suit individual needs and tastes. Privoxy
 has application for both stand-alone systems and multi-user networks.
 .
 Privoxy is based on Internet Junkbuster (tm).
Original-Maintainer: Roland Rosenfeld <roland@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.privoxy.org/

Package: libcairo2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1375
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cairo
Version: 1.10.2-6.1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.5), libpixman-1-0 (>= 0.18.0), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libx11-6, libxcb-render0, libxcb-shm0, libxcb1 (>= 1.2), libxrender1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: iceape-browser (<= 2.0.3-3), libgtk-directfb-2.0-0, xulrunner-1.9, xulrunner-1.9.1 (<= 1.9.1.8-3)
Description: The Cairo 2D vector graphics library
 Cairo is a multi-platform library providing anti-aliased
 vector-based rendering for multiple target backends. Paths consist
 of line segments and cubic splines and can be rendered at any width
 with various join and cap styles. All colors may be specified with
 optional translucence (opacity/alpha) and combined using the
 extended Porter/Duff compositing algebra as found in the X Render
 Extension.
 .
 Cairo exports a stateful rendering API similar in spirit to the path
 construction, text, and painting operators of PostScript, (with the
 significant addition of translucence in the imaging model). When
 complete, the API is intended to support the complete imaging model of
 PDF 1.4.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Homepage: http://cairographics.org/
Original-Maintainer: Dave Beckett <dajobe@debian.org>

Package: fonts-liberation
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 2106
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.07.0-2ubuntu0.1
Replaces: ttf-liberation (<< 1.07.0-2)
Provides: ttf-liberation
Conflicts: ttf-liberation (<< 1.07.0-2)
Description: Fonts with the same metrics as Times, Arial and Courier
 A set of serif, sans-serif and monospaced fonts from Red Hat with
 exactly the same metrics as the (non-free) Microsoft Times, Arial
 and Courier fonts, which implies those fonts can serve as a drop-in
 replacement. The font family is named Liberation.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Fonts Task Force <pkg-fonts-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: https://fedorahosted.org/liberation-fonts/

Package: libhtml-format-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 160
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.10-1
Depends: perl, libfont-afm-perl, libhtml-tree-perl
Description: module for transforming HTML into various formats
 HTML::Formatter is a base class for various formatters, which are modules
 that traverse an HTML syntax tree and produce various output file formats.
 There are currently three formatter classes included:
 .
  * HTML::FormatText for converting to plain human-readable text
  * HTML::FormatPS for converting to PostScript
  * HTML::FormatRTF for converting to Microsoft's Rich Text Format (RTF)
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTML-Format/

Package: pulseaudio-utils
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 241
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pulseaudio
Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1), libsm6, libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libx11-6, libx11-xcb1, libxcb1, libxtst6, libpulsedsp
Suggests: avahi-daemon
Description: Command line tools for the PulseAudio sound server
 PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and
 WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with
 much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
 .
 These tools provide command line access to various features of the
 PulseAudio sound server. Included tools are:
 .
   paplay - Playback a WAV file via a PulseAudio sink.
   pacat - Cat raw audio data to a PulseAudio sink.
   parec - Cat raw audio data from a PulseAudio source.
   pacmd - Connect to PulseAudio's built-in command line control interface.
   pactl - Send a control command to a PulseAudio server.
   padsp - /dev/dsp wrapper to transparently support OSS applications.
   pax11publish - Store/retrieve PulseAudio default server/sink/source
                  settings in the X11 root window.
Homepage: http://www.pulseaudio.org
Original-Maintainer: Pulseaudio maintenance team <pkg-pulseaudio-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgdbm3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 132
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gdbm
Version: 1.8.3-10
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: GNU dbm database routines (runtime version)
 GNU dbm ('gdbm') is a library of database functions that use extendible
 hashing and works similarly to the standard UNIX 'dbm' functions.
 .
 The basic use of 'gdbm' is to store key/data pairs in a data file, thus
 providing a persistent version of the 'dictionary' Abstract Data Type
 ('hash' to perl programmers).
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://directory.fsf.org/project/gdbm/

Package: unity-2d-shell
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 621
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: unity-2d
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2
Replaces: unity-2d-launcher (<< 5.4~), unity-2d-places (<< 5.4~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdconf-qt0 (>= 0.0.0.110722), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-declarative (>= 4:4.7.0~rc1), libqtbamf1 (>= 0.1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgconf1 (>= 0.1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.6.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libunity-2d-private0 (= 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2), libwnck-3-0 (>= 2.91.6), libx11-6, unity-2d-common (= 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2), unity-asset-pool, libqt4-svg
Recommends: unity-lens-files, unity-lens-applications, unity-lens-music
Breaks: gnome-session (<< 3.2.1-0ubuntu5~), unity-2d-launcher (<< 5.4~), unity-2d-places (<< 5.4~)
Description: Dash and Launcher for the Unity 2D environment
 This is part of Unity 2D and can not run as a standalone application outside
 of the Unity 2D environment. The components included are:
 * Dash: an overlay over the desktop to provide quick access to
         various categories of applications.
 * Launcher: displays in a panel at the left of the screen a list of running
             and favorite applications as well as highlighting their
             notifications.
Original-Maintainer: Olivier Tilloy <olivier.tilloy@canonical.com>

Package: libexif12
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 352
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libexif
Version: 0.6.20-2ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library to parse EXIF files
 Most digital cameras produce EXIF files, which are JPEG files with
 extra tags that contain information about the image. The EXIF library
 allows you to parse an EXIF file and read the data from those tags.
Homepage: http://libexif.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian PhotoTools Maintainers <pkg-phototools-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-ubuntuone-client
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 1397
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ubuntuone-client
Version: 3.0.2-0ubuntu1
Replaces: ubuntuone-client (<< 0.92.0-0ubuntu1)
Provides: python2.7-ubuntuone-client
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol (>= 3.0.0-0ubuntu1.1), python-dbus, python-xdg, python-twisted-web, python-pyinotify, python-twisted-names, python-oauth (>= 1.0~svn1092-0ubuntu2)
Recommends: zeitgeist-core
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/logging.conf fe8c009e82fc8ed5b85371b63ef975b5
 /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf 2ebe4150d6ff36078f81fe915accc564
 /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/ubuntuone-client-crashdb.conf 6bec0397877c2c5a287b0b263cd09a43
Description: Ubuntu One client Python libraries
 Ubuntu One is a suite of on-line services. This package provides the Python
 libraries for the Ubuntu One file storage and sharing synchronization
 daemon, and OAuth desktop integration.
Homepage: https://one.ubuntu.com
Original-Maintainer: Rick McBride <rick.mcbride@canonical.com>

Package: libupnp3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 396
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libupnp
Version: 1:1.6.6-5.1
Replaces: libupnp0, libupnp2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Conflicts: libupnp0, libupnp2, libupnp4 (<< 1.8.0~svn20090313)
Description: Portable SDK for UPnP Devices, version 1.6 (shared libraries)
 The Portable SDK for UPnP Devices (libupnp) provides developers with an
 API and open source code for building control points, devices, and
 bridges that are compliant with Version 1.0 of the Universal Plug and
 Play Device Architecture Specification - see http://www.upnp.org/ for
 specifications.
 .
 The libupnp3 package contains the runtime libraries for uPnP.
Original-Maintainer: Nick Leverton <nick@leverton.org>
Homepage: http://pupnp.sourceforge.net/

Package: libgcrypt11
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 586
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.5.0-3ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: rng-tools
Breaks: gnupg2 (<< 2.0.17-2ubuntu2), gpgsm (<< 2.0.17-2ubuntu2), libgnutls26 (<< 2.12.7-3)
Description: LGPL Crypto library - runtime library
 libgcrypt contains cryptographic functions.  Many important free
 ciphers, hash algorithms and public key signing algorithms have been
 implemented:
 Arcfour, Blowfish, CAST5, DES, AES, Twofish, Serpent, rfc2268 (rc2), SEED,
 Camellia, CRC, MD4, MD5, RIPE-MD160, SHA-1, SHA-256, SHA-512, Tiger,
 Whirlpool, DSA, DSA2, ElGamal, RSA, ECC.
Homepage: http://directory.fsf.org/project/libgcrypt/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuTLS Maintainers <pkg-gnutls-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgcrypt11
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 610
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Version: 1.5.0-3ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: rng-tools
Breaks: gnupg2 (<< 2.0.17-2ubuntu2), gpgsm (<< 2.0.17-2ubuntu2), libgnutls26 (<< 2.12.7-3)
Description: LGPL Crypto library - runtime library
 libgcrypt contains cryptographic functions.  Many important free
 ciphers, hash algorithms and public key signing algorithms have been
 implemented:
 Arcfour, Blowfish, CAST5, DES, AES, Twofish, Serpent, rfc2268 (rc2), SEED,
 Camellia, CRC, MD4, MD5, RIPE-MD160, SHA-1, SHA-256, SHA-512, Tiger,
 Whirlpool, DSA, DSA2, ElGamal, RSA, ECC.
Homepage: http://directory.fsf.org/project/libgcrypt/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuTLS Maintainers <pkg-gnutls-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libjs-jquery
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 381
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: jquery
Version: 1.7.1-1ubuntu1
Replaces: jquery
Suggests: javascript-common
Conflicts: jquery
Description: JavaScript library for dynamic web applications
 jQuery is a fast, concise, JavaScript Library that simplifies how you
 traverse HTML documents, handle events, perform animations, and add Ajax
 interactions to your web pages. jQuery is designed to change the way
 that you write JavaScript.
Homepage: http://jquery.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Javascript Maintainers <pkg-javascript-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libframe6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 136
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: frame
Version: 2.2.4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libx11-6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.5.99.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Touch Frame Library
 This library handles the buildup and synchronization of a set of
 simultaneous touches. The library is input agnostic, with bindings
 for mtdev, frame and XI2.1.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/frame

Package: xcursor-themes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 4088
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.0.3-1
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/cursors/core.theme 73cec8bd811379ca1a61cb240e96fb51
 /etc/X11/cursors/handhelds.theme d8be9d15f982704d007d3ba3d8009f54
 /etc/X11/cursors/redglass.theme d1e8adaca475bf4a4b295ca5407244fd
 /etc/X11/cursors/whiteglass.theme f24b4a1b5e7754dbb60a831af8bc591a
Description: Base X cursor themes
 This package contains the additional base X cursor themes --
 handhelds, redglass, and whiteglass. These themes are not essential
 for the X server to run.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-dbus
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 413
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dbus-python
Version: 1.0.0-1ubuntu1
Replaces: python2.4-dbus
Provides: python2.7-dbus
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.2.16), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), python-dbus-dev
Recommends: python-gi | python-gobject-2 | python-qt4-dbus
Suggests: python-dbus-doc, python-dbus-dbg
Breaks: gajim (<< 0.11.1), gnome-osd (<< 0.12.0), python-qt4-dbus (<< 4.8.3-3)
Conflicts: python2.4-dbus
Description: simple interprocess messaging system (Python interface)
 D-Bus is a message bus, used for sending messages between applications.
 Conceptually, it fits somewhere in between raw sockets and CORBA in
 terms of complexity.
 .
 This package provides a Python interface to D-Bus.
 .
 See the dbus description for more information about D-Bus in general.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/DBusBindings#Python
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-sis
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 639
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:0.10.3-3build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- SiS display driver
 This package provides the driver for all SiS and XGI Volari cards.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-sis driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libnet-http-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.02-1
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl
Recommends: libio-socket-ssl-perl (>= 1.38)
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: module providing low-level HTTP connection client
 The Net::HTTP class is a low-level HTTP client.  An instance of the
 Net::HTTP class represents a connection to an HTTP server.  The
 HTTP protocol is described in RFC 2616.  The Net::HTTP class
 supports HTTP/1.0 and HTTP/1.1. Net::HTTP is a sub-class of IO::Socket::INET.
 You can mix its methods with reading and writing from the socket directly.
 This is not necessarily a good idea, unless you know what you are doing.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Net-HTTP/

Package: libbind9-80
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 100
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bind9
Version: 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libbind0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdns81, libisc83, libisccfg82
Conflicts: libbind0, libbind9-41
Description: BIND9 Shared Library used by BIND
 The Berkeley Internet Name Domain (BIND) implements an Internet domain
 name server.  BIND is the most widely-used name server software on the
 Internet, and is supported by the Internet Software Consortium, www.isc.org.
 This package delivers the libbind9 shared library used by BIND's daemons and
 clients.
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: libwildmidi-config
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 73
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: wildmidi
Version: 0.2.3.4-2.1
Replaces: libwildmidi1 (<< 0.2.3.4-2~)
Recommends: freepats
Breaks: libwildmidi1 (<< 0.2.3.4-2~)
Conffiles:
 /etc/wildmidi/wildmidi.cfg cd3ca7c045e489ae6321ecd25de8023a
Description: software MIDI player configuration
 MIDI streaming library designed to process a MIDI file and stream the results
 as stereo audio data through a buffer which an external program can then
 process further.
 .
 This package contains the configuration files and relevant documentation
Original-Maintainer: Emmet Hikory <emmet.hikory@gmail.com>
Homepage: http://wildmidi.sourceforge.net/

Package: eog
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 2392
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: gir1.2-eog-3.0
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.6.0), libexempi3 (>= 2.2.0), libexif12, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgirepository-1.0-1 (>= 0.9.3), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-desktop-3-2 (>= 3.2.0), libgrip0, libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.18), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), liblcms2-2 (>= 2.2+git20110628-2), libpeas-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), librsvg2-2 (>= 2.26.0), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.19.1), shared-mime-info (>= 0.20), gsettings-desktop-schemas (>= 2.91.92), gir1.2-peas-1.0
Recommends: librsvg2-common
Breaks: eog-plugins (<< 2.91)
Conflicts: gir1.2-eog-3.0
Description: Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program
 eog or the Eye of GNOME is a simple graphics viewer for the GNOME
 desktop which uses the gdk-pixbuf library.  It can deal with large
 images, and zoom and scroll with constant memory usage.  Its goals are
 simplicity and standards compliance.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/eog
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgegl-0.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1527
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gegl
Version: 0.0.22-2ubuntu3
Depends: libbabl-0.0-0, libc6 (>= 2.11), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libopenexr6 (>= 1.6.1), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), librsvg2-2 (>= 2.14.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Generic Graphics Library
 GEGL (Generic Graphics Library) is a graph based image processing
 framework.
 .
 GEGLs original design was made to scratch GIMPs itches for a new
 compositing and processing core. This core is being designed to have
 minimal dependencies. and a simple well defined API
Homepage: http://www.gegl.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>

Package: isc-dhcp-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: net
Installed-Size: 672
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: isc-dhcp
Version: 4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.5
Replaces: dhcp3-common
Provides: dhcp3-common
Depends: debianutils (>= 2.8.2), libc6 (>= 2.15)
Description: common files used by all the isc-dhcp* packages
 This package contains the files used by all the packages from ISC
 DHCP.
Original-Maintainer: Debian ISC DHCP maintainers <pkg-dhcp-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 23354
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: webkit
Version: 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0 (= 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libenchant1c2a (>= 1.6), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgail18 (>= 1.18.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgeoclue0 (>= 0.11.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.31), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.31), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.3), libicu48 (>= 4.8-1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.37.92), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxrender1, libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.25), libxt6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), libwebkitgtk-1.0-common (>= 1.8.3)
Breaks: claws-mail-fancy-plugin (<< 3.7.10-3), midori (<< 0.4.1-2)
Description: Web content engine library for GTK+
 WebKit is a web content engine, derived from KHTML and KJS from KDE, and
 used primarily in Apple's Safari browser.  It is made to be embedded in
 other applications, such as mail readers, or web browsers.
 .
 It is able to display content such as HTML, SVG, XML, and others. It also
 supports DOM, XMLHttpRequest, XSLT, CSS, Javascript/ECMAscript and more.
 .
 This is the library for embedding in GTK+ applications.
Homepage: http://webkitgtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian WebKit Maintainers <pkg-webkit-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: evolution-data-server-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 512
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: evolution-data-server
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Description: architecture independent files for Evolution Data Server
 The data server, called "Evolution Data Server" is responsible for managing
 calendar and addressbook information.
 .
 This package contains the architecture independent files needed
 by the evolution-data-server package.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsdl1.2debian
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 494
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libsdl1.2
Version: 1.2.14-6.4ubuntu3
Replaces: libsdl1.2debian-all, libsdl1.2debian-alsa, libsdl1.2debian-esd, libsdl1.2debian-nas, libsdl1.2debian-oss, libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcaca0 (>= 0.99.beta17-1), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxext6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libsdl1.2, libsdl1.2-all, libsdl1.2-esd, libsdl1.2-nas, libsdl1.2-oss, libsdl1.2debian-all, libsdl1.2debian-alsa, libsdl1.2debian-esd, libsdl1.2debian-nas, libsdl1.2debian-oss, libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
Description: Simple DirectMedia Layer
 SDL is a library that allows programs portable low level access to
 a video framebuffer, audio output, mouse, and keyboard.
 .
 This version of SDL is compiled with X11 and caca graphics
 drivers and OSS, ALSA, NAS and PulseAudio sound drivers.
Homepage: http://www.libsdl.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian SDL packages maintainers <pkg-sdl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxinerama1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 56
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxinerama
Version: 2:1.1.1-3build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxext6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Xinerama extension library
 libXinerama provides an X Window System client interface to the XINERAMA
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The Xinerama (also known as panoramiX) extension allows for multiple screens
 attached to a single display to be treated as belonging together, and to give
 desktop applications a better idea of the monitor layout.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXinerama
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: gnome-system-monitor
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1344
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 2.32.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgtkmm-3.0-1 (>= 3.4.0), libgtop2-7 (>= 2.22.3), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), librsvg2-2 (>= 2.35.0), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libwnck-3-0 (>= 2.91.6), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: gvfs
Description: Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME
 This package allows you to graphically view and manipulate the running
 processes on your system.  It also provides an overview of available
 resources such as CPU and memory.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libuuid1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 110
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: util-linux
Version: 2.20.1-1ubuntu3
Replaces: e2fsprogs (<< 1.34-1)
Depends: passwd, libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: uuid-runtime
Description: Universally Unique ID library
 The libuuid library generates and parses 128-bit universally unique
 ids (UUIDs).  A UUID is an identifier that is unique across both
 space and time, with respect to the space of all UUIDs.  A UUID can
 be used for multiple purposes, from tagging objects with an extremely
 short lifetime, to reliably identifying very persistent objects
 across a network.
 .
 See RFC 4122 for more information.
Homepage: http://userweb.kernel.org/~kzak/util-linux/
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: libuuid1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 109
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: util-linux
Version: 2.20.1-1ubuntu3
Replaces: e2fsprogs (<< 1.34-1)
Depends: passwd, libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: uuid-runtime
Description: Universally Unique ID library
 The libuuid library generates and parses 128-bit universally unique
 ids (UUIDs).  A UUID is an identifier that is unique across both
 space and time, with respect to the space of all UUIDs.  A UUID can
 be used for multiple purposes, from tagging objects with an extremely
 short lifetime, to reliably identifying very persistent objects
 across a network.
 .
 See RFC 4122 for more information.
Homepage: http://userweb.kernel.org/~kzak/util-linux/
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: libgtop2-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libgtop2
Version: 2.28.4-2
Description: gtop system monitoring library (common)
 The gtop library reads information about processes and the state of the
 system. It is used by the GNOME desktop environment.
 .
 This package contains the translations.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgcr-3-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 760
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-keyring
Version: 3.2.2-2ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgck-1-0 (>= 3.2.2), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.4), libp11-kit0 (>= 0.6), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libgcr-3-common
Description: Library for Crypto UI related task - runtime
 GCR is a library for crypto UI and related tasks.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries needed to run programs
 built against the GCR library.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libedataserver-1.2-15
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 645
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: evolution-data-server
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Replaces: libedataserver1.2-15
Provides: libedataserver1.2-15
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.14), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.31.2), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Breaks: libedataserver1.2-15
Description: Utility library for evolution data servers
 The data server, called "Evolution Data Server" is responsible for managing
 calendar and addressbook information.
 .
 This package is a utility library for evolution-data-server.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: unity
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 3752
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.16.0-0ubuntu1
Replaces: netbook-launcher (<< 1:2.1.18-0ubuntu2), unity-common (<< 4.0.1-0ubuntu2~)
Provides: indicator-renderer, netbook-launcher
Depends: compiz-core, gconf-service, libatk1.0-0 (>= 2.2.0), libbamf3-0 (>= 0.2.108), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 0.5.12), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgdu0 (>= 0.2), libgeis1 (>= 1.0.8), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglew1.6 (>= 1.6.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgnome-desktop-3-2 (>= 3.2.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.6), libindicator3-7, libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libnux-2.0-0, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libunity-core-5.0-5 (= 5.16.0-0ubuntu1), libunity-misc4 (>= 4.0.2), libx11-6, libxext6, libxfixes3 (>= 1:5.0-4ubuntu1), unity-common (= 5.16.0-0ubuntu1), compiz, compiz-core-abiversion-20120305, libnux-abiversion-20120411.01, compiz-plugins-main-default, libglib2.0-bin, python, python-gconf, nux-tools, unity-asset-pool (>= 0.8.18)
Recommends: unity-lens-applications, unity-lens-files, unity-lens-music, unity-lens-video, indicator-appmenu, indicator-application, indicator-sound, indicator-datetime, indicator-messages, indicator-printers, indicator-power, indicator-session
Breaks: bamf (<< 0.2.76), compiz-core (<< 1:0.9.4+bzr20110606-0ubuntu5)
Conflicts: netbook-launcher (<< 1:2.1.18-0ubuntu2)
Description: Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.
 Unity is a desktop experience that sings. Designed by Canonical and the Ayatana
 community, Unity is all about the combination of familiarity and the future. We
 bring together visual design, analysis of user experience testing, modern
 graphics technologies and a deep understanding of the free software landscape
 to produce what we hope will be the lightest, most elegant and most delightful
 way to use your PC.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity

Package: libstk0c2a
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 592
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: stk
Version: 4.4.3-2
Replaces: libstk0, libstk0c2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), librtaudio4, librtmidi1, libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libstk0, libstk0c2
Description: Sound Synthesis Toolkit
 The Sound Synthesis Toolkit is a C++ library with implementations
 of several sound synthesis algorithms, starting from Frequency
 Modulation, over Physical Modelling and others. It can be used
 as a library, but it also provides some nice software synthesizers.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://ccrma.stanford.edu/software/stk/

Package: libspandsp2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 807
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: spandsp
Version: 0.0.6~pre18-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libtiff4
Conflicts: asterisk-app-dtmftotext (<= 0.0.20060218-4)
Description: Telephony signal processing library
 This is a low-level signal processing library that modulate and demodulate
 signals commonly used in telephony, such as the "noise" generated by a
 fax modem or DTMF touchpad.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian VoIP Team <pkg-voip-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.soft-switch.org/

Package: libgd2-xpm
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 633
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgd2
Version: 2.0.36~rc1~dfsg-6ubuntu2
Provides: libgd2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libxpm4, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libgd-tools
Conflicts: libgd2, libgd2-noxpm
Description: GD Graphics Library version 2
 GD is a graphics library. It allows your code to quickly draw images
 complete with lines, arcs, text, multiple colours, cut and paste from
 other images, flood fills, and write out the result as a PNG file.
 This is particularly useful in World Wide Web applications, where PNG is
 one of the formats accepted for inline images by most browsers.
 .
 This is the runtime package of the library, built with XPM (X pixmap)
 and fontconfig support.
Homepage: http://www.libgd.org/
Original-Maintainer: GD team <pkg-gd-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: fwbuilder-doc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 1389
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fwbuilder
Version: 5.0.0-1
Description: Firewall administration tool GUI documentation
 Firewall Builder consists of an object-oriented GUI and a set of policy
 compilers for various firewall platforms. In Firewall Builder, firewall
 policy is a set of rules, each rule consists of abstract objects which
 represent real network objects and services (hosts, routers, firewalls,
 networks, protocols). Firewall Builder helps the user maintain a database
 of objects and allows policy editing using simple drag-and-drop operations.
 .
 This is the documentation of fwbuilder
Original-Maintainer: Sylvestre Ledru <sylvestre@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.fwbuilder.org/

Package: tk8.4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2764
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 8.4.19-4
Provides: wish
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libx11-6, tcl8.4 (>= 8.4.16)
Recommends: xterm | x-terminal-emulator
Conflicts: libtk-img (<< 1.2.5), tk40 (<= 4.0p3-2)
Description: Tk toolkit for Tcl and X11, v8.4 - run-time files
 Tk is a cross-platform graphical toolkit which provides the Motif
 look-and-feel and is implemented using the Tcl scripting language.
 This package contains everything you need to run Tk (wish) scripts
 and Tk-enabled apps.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Tcl/Tk Packagers <pkg-tcltk-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.tcl.tk/

Package: cmap-adobe-japan2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 432
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0+20090930-2
Description: CMaps for Adobe-Japan2
 CMap is a sort of a mapping table used for converting a certain
 charset-specific charcode to CID code.
 .
 This package contains CMap files for Adobe-Japan2 character collection,
 which stands for Adobe-defined one, and including additional Japanese
 charsets.
 .
 It is used by gs-cjk (ghostscript with CJK-TrueType extension) to
 handle Japanese TrueType fonts.
Original-Maintainer: Kenshi Muto <kmuto@debian.org>
Homepage: http://opensource.adobe.com/wiki/display/cmap/CMap+Resources

Package: libtasn1-3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 142
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.10-1ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Manage ASN.1 structures (runtime)
 Manage ASN1 (Abstract Syntax Notation One) structures.
 The main features of this library are:
   * on-line ASN1 structure management that doesn't require any C code
     file generation.
   * off-line ASN1 structure management with C code file generation
     containing an array.
   * DER (Distinguish Encoding Rules) encoding
   * no limits for INTEGER and ENUMERATED values
 .
 This package contains runtime libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/libtasn1/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuTLS Maintainers <pkg-gnutls-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libtasn1-3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 141
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Version: 2.10-1ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Manage ASN.1 structures (runtime)
 Manage ASN1 (Abstract Syntax Notation One) structures.
 The main features of this library are:
   * on-line ASN1 structure management that doesn't require any C code
     file generation.
   * off-line ASN1 structure management with C code file generation
     containing an array.
   * DER (Distinguish Encoding Rules) encoding
   * no limits for INTEGER and ENUMERATED values
 .
 This package contains runtime libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/libtasn1/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuTLS Maintainers <pkg-gnutls-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsoup2.4-1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 518
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libsoup2.4
Version: 2.38.1-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), glib-networking (>= 2.32.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: HTTP library implementation in C -- Shared library
 It was originally part of a SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol)
 implementation called Soup, but the SOAP and non-SOAP parts have now been
 split into separate packages.
 .
 libsoup uses the Glib main loop and is designed to work well with GTK+
 applications.  This enables GNOME applications to access HTTP servers
 on the network in a completely asynchronous fashion, very similar to
 the GTK+ programming model (a synchronous operation mode is also
 supported for those who want it).
 .
 Features:
  * Both asynchronous (GMainLoop and callback-based) and synchronous APIs
  * Automatically caches connections
  * SSL Support using GnuTLS
  * Proxy support, including authentication and SSL tunneling
  * Client support for Digest, NTLM, and Basic authentication
  * Server support for Digest and Basic authentication
  * Basic client-side SOAP and XML-RPC support
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: lsb-base
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 75
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: lsb
Version: 4.0-0ubuntu20.2
Replaces: lsb (<< 2.0-6), lsb-core (<< 2.0-6)
Depends: sed, ncurses-bin
Conflicts: lsb (<< 2.0-6), lsb-core (<< 2.0-6)
Conffiles:
 /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh 0aa55cad853be603ce31790c696e394b
Description: Linux Standard Base 4.0 init script functionality
 The Linux Standard Base (http://www.linuxbase.org/) is a standard
 core system that third-party applications written for Linux can
 depend upon.
 .
 This package only includes the init-functions shell library, which
 may be used by other packages' initialization scripts for console
 logging and other purposes.
Homepage: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/LSB
Original-Maintainer: Chris Lawrence <lawrencc@debian.org>

Package: libcurl3-gnutls
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 525
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: curl
Version: 7.22.0-3ubuntu4
Replaces: libcurl4-gnutls
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libidn11 (>= 1.13), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), librtmp0 (>= 2.3), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), ca-certificates
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libcurl4-gnutls
Description: Multi-protocol file transfer library (GnuTLS)
 libcurl is designed to be a solid, usable, reliable and portable
 multi-protocol file transfer library.
 .
 SSL support is provided by GnuTLS.
 .
 This is the shared version of libcurl.
Homepage: http://curl.haxx.se
Original-Maintainer: Ramakrishnan Muthukrishnan <rkrishnan@debian.org>

Package: gnome-settings-daemon
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1684
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4
Depends: gconf-service, libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.4.90), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libcolord1 (>= 0.1.12), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-desktop-3-2 (>= 3.3.4), libgnomekbd7 (>= 2.91.90), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.4), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), liblcms2-2 (>= 2.2+git20110628-2), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.3), libnspr4 (>= 1.8.0.10), libnss3 (>= 3.12.0~1.9b1), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libupower-glib1 (>= 0.9.9), libwacom2 (>= 0.3), libx11-6, libxfixes3 (>= 1:4.0.1), libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4), libxklavier16 (>= 5.0), libxtst6, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gsettings-desktop-schemas (>= 3.3.90-0ubuntu2), nautilus-data (>= 2.91.3-1)
Recommends: pulseaudio
Suggests: x11-xserver-utils, gnome-screensaver, metacity | x-window-manager
Breaks: banshee (<< 0.13.2+dfsg-7), gnome-color-manager (<< 3.0), gnome-control-center (<< 1:2.21.5), gnome-screensaver (<< 2.28.0), gnome-session (<< 2.24), rhythmbox (<< 0.11.5), totem (<< 2.22.0), unity-greeter (<< 0.2.1-0ubuntu1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-fallback-mount-helper.desktop 58e84e1f8fd68806037a2f70265af2f9
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop d80fe6e07c196b0b069fc6185d3e3a29
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.DateTimeMechanism.conf 0c753d296e5fe10239b210c97c1f20e7
Description: daemon handling the GNOME session settings
 This package contains the daemon which is responsible for setting the
 various parameters of a GNOME session and the applications that run
 under it. It handles the following kinds of settings:
 .
  * Keyboard: layout, accessibility options, shortcuts, media keys
  * Clipboard management
  * Theming: background, icons, GTK+ applications
  * Cleanup of unused files
  * Mouse: cursors, speed, accessibility options
  * Startup of other daemons: screensaver, sound daemon
  * Typing break
 .
 It also sets various application settings through X resources and
 freedesktop.org XSETTINGS.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: fontconfig
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 446
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1
Replaces: fontconfig-config (<< 2.5.93-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), fontconfig-config
Description: generic font configuration library - support binaries
 Fontconfig is a font configuration and customization library, which
 does not depend on the X Window System. It is designed to locate
 fonts within the system and select them according to requirements
 specified by applications.
 .
 Fontconfig is not a rasterization library, nor does it impose a
 particular rasterization library on the application. The X-specific
 library 'Xft' uses fontconfig along with freetype to specify and
 rasterize fonts.
 .
 This package contains a program to maintain the fontconfig cache
 (fc-cache), a sample program to list installed fonts (fc-list), a program
 to test the matching rules (fc-match) and a program to dump the binary
 cache files in string form (fc-cat). It no longer makes fonts managed by
 defoma available to fontconfig applications.
Original-Maintainer: Keith Packard <keithp@debian.org>

Package: libsoup-gnome2.4-1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 90
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libsoup2.4
Version: 2.38.1-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.7), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.20.3), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.33.92), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: HTTP library implementation in C -- GNOME support library
 It was originally part of a SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol)
 implementation called Soup, but the SOAP and non-SOAP parts have now been
 split into separate packages.
 .
 libsoup uses the Glib main loop and is designed to work well with GTK+
 applications.  This enables GNOME applications to access HTTP servers
 on the network in a completely asynchronous fashion, very similar to
 the GTK+ programming model (a synchronous operation mode is also
 supported for those who want it).
 .
 The GNOME support library is used for features which are important to
 GNOME apps, but which require GNOME-specific libraries that non-GNOME
 apps may not want to add dependencies on.
 .
 Features:
  * Both asynchronous (GMainLoop and callback-based) and synchronous APIs
  * Automatically caches connections
  * SSL Support using GnuTLS
  * Proxy support, including authentication and SSL tunneling
  * Client support for Digest, NTLM, and Basic authentication
  * Server support for Digest and Basic authentication
  * Basic client-side SOAP and XML-RPC support
 .
 This package contains the GNOME support shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: compiz
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 59
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4
Provides: x-window-manager
Depends: compiz-core (>= 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4), compiz-plugins-default (>= 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4), compiz-gnome | compiz-kde, compiz-plugins-main-default (>= 0.9), libcompizconfig0 (>= 0.9.7.0~bzr428-0ubuntu2)
Suggests: compizconfig-settings-manager
Description: OpenGL window and compositing manager
 Compiz brings to life a variety of visual effects that make the Linux desktop
 easier to use, more powerful and intuitive, and more accessible for users
 with special needs.
 .
 This metapackage provides the components necessary for running compiz. It
 provides the compiz core, a set of standard plugins, a window decorator using
 the Gtk toolkit and the files necessary to integrate compiz with the GNOME
 desktop environment.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libparted0debian1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 571
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: parted
Version: 2.3-8ubuntu5.1
Replaces: libparted0 (<< 2.2-4), libparted1 (<< 2.2), libparted1.4 (<< 1.4.24-2), libparted2 (<< 2.2)
Provides: libparted
Depends: libblkid1 (>= 2.17.2), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdevmapper1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.36), libuuid1 (>= 2.16)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: parted | nparted, libparted0-dev, libparted0-i18n (= 2.3-8ubuntu5.1)
Breaks: dmraid (<< 1.0.0.rc16-4.1ubuntu2)
Conflicts: libparted1 (<< 2.2), libparted2 (<< 2.2), parted (<< 1.4.13+14pre1)
Description: disk partition manipulator - shared library
 GNU Parted is a program that allows you to create, destroy, resize,
 move, and copy disk partitions. This is useful for creating space
 for new operating systems, reorganizing disk usage, and copying data
 to new hard disks.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted
Original-Maintainer: Parted Maintainer Team <parted-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: virtualbox-4.2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: contrib/misc
Installed-Size: 127756
Maintainer: Oracle Corporation <info@virtualbox.org>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.2.0-80737~Ubuntu~precise
Replaces: virtualbox
Provides: virtualbox
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libpython2.7 (>= 2.7), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-opengl (>= 4:4.7.2), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libx11-6, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxinerama1, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxmu6, libxt6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), psmisc, adduser
Pre-Depends: debconf (>= 1.1) | debconf-2.0
Recommends: libasound2, libpulse0, libsdl-ttf2.0-0, dkms, linux-headers, gcc, make, binutils, pdf-viewer, libgl1, python-central
Conflicts: virtualbox, virtualbox-ose
Conffiles:
 /etc/init.d/vboxdrv 0d07f871f2f8566c735485972335e1a4
 /etc/init.d/vboxautostart-service 13913287468da586ef47e7c9cae4161d
 /etc/init.d/vboxweb-service 7d3ec328e82e986c612678736730e899
 /etc/init.d/vboxballoonctrl-service d87625eb38a641b17facd8c8f017cb62
Description: Oracle VM VirtualBox
 VirtualBox is a powerful PC virtualization solution allowing you to run a
 wide range of PC operating systems on your Linux system. This includes
 Windows, Linux, FreeBSD, DOS, OpenBSD and others. VirtualBox comes with a broad
 feature set and excellent performance, making it the premier virtualization
 software solution on the market.
Python-Version: >= 2.4

Package: libjpeg62
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 228
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libjpeg6b
Version: 6b1-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Description: Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (version 6.2)
 The Independent JPEG Group's JPEG library is a library for handling
 JPEG files.
 .
 This package contains the shared library for version 6.2.
Original-Maintainer: Bill Allombert <ballombe@debian.org>

Package: printer-driver-hpijs
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 1745
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: hplip
Version: 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1
Replaces: hpijs (<< 3.11.10-1ubuntu2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libhpmud0 (= 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Recommends: ghostscript, cups (>= 1.4.0) | cupsddk | hpijs-ppds, foomatic-filters
Suggests: hplip, hpijs-ppds, hplip-doc
Breaks: hpijs (<< 3.11.10-1ubuntu2)
Description: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - gs IJS driver (hpijs)
 This package contains an IJS printer driver for Ghostscript, which
 adds support for most inkjet printers and some LaserJet printers
 manufactured by HP.  It is also required for HPLIP fax support.
 .
 The Debian package of hpijs includes the so-called rss patch, to use
 pure black ink instead of composite black in printers that don't do
 color map conversion in firmware.
 .
 HPIJS can take advantage of Ghostscript IJS KRGB support when
 available, to enhance black printing on printers that do color
 map conversion in firmware and are thus not affected by the old
 rss patch.
 .
 Users of the CUPS printing system are advised to also install the
 hplip package, and use the hp CUPS backend to send data to the printer.
 HPLIP supports USB, networked and parallel-port devices, and enables
 extended HPIJS functionality such as border-less printing.
 Selecting any hpijs ppd in CUPS will use hpijs automatically.
 .
 HPIJS is meant to be used through the foomatic system (see the
 foomatic-filters package).
Original-Maintainer: Debian HPIJS and HPLIP maintainers <pkg-hpijs-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

Package: metacity
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 867
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:2.34.1-1ubuntu11
Provides: x-window-manager
Depends: gconf-service, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libcanberra-gtk0 (>= 0.2), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libmetacity-private0 (>= 1:2.26.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libsm6, libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.7), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxinerama1, libxrandr2, libxrender1, metacity-common (>= 1:2.34), metacity-common (<< 1:2.35), libgnome2-common, zenity, gnome-icon-theme
Recommends: gnome-session | x-session-manager
Suggests: gnome-control-center (>= 1:2.5.4), gnome-themes-standard, xdg-user-dirs
Description: lightweight GTK+ window manager
 Metacity is a small window manager, using GTK+ to do everything.
 .
 As the author says, metacity is a "Boring window manager for the adult in
 you. Many window managers are like Marshmallow Froot Loops; Metacity is
 like Cheerios."
 .
 This package contains the core binaries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3821
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: webkit
Version: 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libicu48 (>= 4.8-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Javascript engine library for GTK+
 Javascript Core is the javascript engine used in many ports of
 WebKit. This build comes from WebKitGTK+.
Homepage: http://webkitgtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian WebKit Maintainers <pkg-webkit-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: midori
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 3435
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.4.3-1ubuntu1
Provides: www-browser
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0 (>= 1.5.1), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.33.92), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libunique-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 (>= 1.3.13), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxss1, dbus-x11
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: gnome-icon-theme
Conflicts: libsoup2.4-1 (<< 2.25.2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/midori/extensions/adblock/config 004447990b07cb3a0dc34ced2b561154
 /etc/xdg/midori/search 4f5106ed434f3187b9e798aba2c8d029
 /etc/xdg/midori/config 381fd9912ea890cfa3a06449ca49f87c
Description: fast, lightweight graphical web browser
 Midori is a lightweight web browser based on WebKit.
 .
 Its features include:
 .
  * Full integration with GTK+2.
  * Fast rendering with WebKit.
  * Tabs, windows and session management.
  * Flexibly configurable Web Search.
  * User scripts and user styles support.
  * Straightforward bookmark management.
  * Customizable and extensible interface.
  * Support for extensions (written in C).
  * Custom context menu actions.
Homepage: http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html
Original-Maintainer: Ryan Niebur <ryan@debian.org>

Package: cpp-4.6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: interpreters
Installed-Size: 11490
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gcc-4.6
Version: 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Replaces: gcc-4.6 (<< 4.6.1-9)
Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgmp10, libmpc2, libmpfr4 (>= 3.1.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: gcc-4.6-locales (>= 4.6.3-1)
Description: GNU C preprocessor
 A macro processor that is used automatically by the GNU C compiler
 to transform programs before actual compilation.
 .
 This package has been separated from gcc for the benefit of those who
 require the preprocessor but not the compiler.
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-geoip
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 78
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.2.4-2ubuntu3
Provides: python2.7-geoip
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgeoip1 (>= 1.4.8+dfsg), python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), geoip-database
Description: Python bindings for the GeoIP IP-to-country resolver library
 GeoIP is a library that enables the user to find the country that any
 IP address or hostname originates from, using a database instead of
 DNS.
 .
 This package contains the Python bindings for GeoIP, allowing to use
 this library within a Python program.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: python-libproxy
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 51
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libproxy
Version: 0.4.7-0ubuntu4
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libproxy1 (>= 0.4.7-0ubuntu4)
Description: automatic proxy configuration management library (python)
 libproxy is a lightweight library which makes it easy to develop
 applications proxy-aware with a simple and stable API.
 .
 This package contains the Python bindings.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/libproxy/
Original-Maintainer: Emilio Pozuelo Monfort <pochu@debian.org>

Package: libreoffice-math
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 1323
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), uno-libs3 (>= 1.4.0), ure, fonts-opensymbol | ttf-opensymbol (>= 2:2.4.3~)
Description: office productivity suite -- equation editor
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the equation editor component for LibreOffice.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: procps
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 668
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:3.2.8-11ubuntu6
Replaces: bsdutils (<< 2.9x-1), watch
Provides: watch
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libncurses5 (>= 5.5-5~), libncursesw5 (>= 5.6+20070908), libtinfo5, upstart-job, lsb-base (>= 3.0-10), initscripts
Recommends: psmisc
Conflicts: libproc-dev (<< 1:1.2.6-2), pgrep (<< 3.3-5), procps-nonfree, w-bassman (<< 1.0-3), watch
Conffiles:
 /etc/sysctl.conf d1cb9fea7a813e02111874f040cfc04b
 /etc/init/procps.conf 96170a339d08797dc90d69b01d6bf610
 /etc/sysctl.d/10-ipv6-privacy.conf e9473d12b4a7069d6a3ca8b694511ddf
 /etc/sysctl.d/10-network-security.conf 4ac7258f5336e7eeaf448c05ab668d3c
 /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf 47f40494b2fc698e15549e0a4a79e81c
 /etc/sysctl.d/10-zeropage.conf 8d7193abcc4dfedaf519dd03016a5e59
 /etc/sysctl.d/10-console-messages.conf 154f6f5c5810d10bb303fb6a8e907c6a
 /etc/sysctl.d/README c20074b9b11a5202758c69d7bcb6996f
 /etc/sysctl.d/10-kernel-hardening.conf 5c1388f00011a287cdeba60208c674e1
Description: /proc file system utilities
 This package provides command line and full screen utilities for browsing
 procfs, a "pseudo" file system dynamically generated by the kernel to
 provide information about the status of entries in its process table
 (such as whether the process is running, stopped, or a "zombie").
 .
 It contains free, kill, pkill, pgrep, pmap, ps, pwdx, skill, slabtop,
 snice, sysctl, tload, top, uptime, vmstat, w, and watch.
Homepage: http://procps.sf.net/
Original-Maintainer: Craig Small <csmall@debian.org>

Package: gstreamer0.10-nice
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 87
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnice
Version: 0.1.1-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.15), libnice10 (>= 0.1.0)
Breaks: libgstfarsight0.10-0 (<< 0.0.23)
Description: ICE library (GStreamer plugin)
 Nice is an implementation of the IETF's draft Interactive Connectivity
 Establishment standard (ICE).  ICE is useful for applications that want to
 establish peer-to-peer UDP data streams. It automates the process of
 traversing NATs and provides security against some attacks.
 .
 Existing standards that use ICE include the Session Initiation Protocol (SIP)
 and the Jingle XMPP extension for audio/video calls.
 .
 Nice includes integration with GStreamer.
 .
 This package provides a GStreamer plugin for nice.
Homepage: http://nice.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: wpasupplicant
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 1213
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.7.3-6ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libnl-3-200 (>= 3.2.3), libnl-genl-3-200 (>= 3.2.3), libpcsclite1, libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), lsb-base (>= 3.0-6), adduser, initscripts (>= 2.88dsf-13.3)
Suggests: wpagui, libengine-pkcs11-openssl
Conffiles:
 /etc/wpa_supplicant/action_wpa.sh 5269e292cd68ebf9698e26d3026e817e
 /etc/wpa_supplicant/functions.sh 550c42ecf41ce2bf299383c50dacdf1c
 /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh 4c82dbf7e1d8c5ddd70e40b9665cfeee
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf b6e52e30f79834d19db8311417ee0a86
Description: client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)
 WPA and WPA2 are methods for securing wireless networks, the former
 using IEEE 802.1X, and the latter using IEEE 802.11i. This software
 provides key negotiation with the WPA Authenticator, and controls
 association with IEEE 802.11i networks.
Original-Maintainer: Debian/Ubuntu wpasupplicant Maintainers <pkg-wpa-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://w1.fi/wpa_supplicant/

Package: language-pack-en
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: translations
Installed-Size: 30
Maintainer: Language pack maintainers <language-packs@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:12.04+20120801
Replaces: language-pack-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-en-base, language-pack-gnome-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-gnome-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-kde-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-kde-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801)
Depends: language-pack-en-base (>= 1:12.04+20120801)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.10.27ubuntu1)
Description: translation updates for language English
 Translation data updates for all supported packages for:
 English
 .
 language-pack-en-base provides the bulk of translation data
 and is updated only seldom. This package provides frequent translation
 updates.

Package: apturl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 121
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <mvo@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.5.1ubuntu3
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), apturl-common (= 0.5.1ubuntu3), gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.14.0-1), python-gi, software-properties-gtk, python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets | synaptic, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-webkit-3.0
Recommends: libgtk2-perl (>= 1:1.130)
Description: install packages using the apt protocol - GTK+ frontend
 AptUrl is a simple graphical application that takes an URL (which follows the
 apt-protocol) as a command line option, parses it and carries out the
 operations that the URL describes (that is, it asks the user if he wants the
 indicated packages to be installed and if the answer is positive does so for
 him).
 .
 This package contains the GTK+ frontend.
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libgeoip1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 303
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: geoip
Version: 1.4.8+dfsg-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Recommends: geoip-database
Suggests: geoip-bin
Description: non-DNS IP-to-country resolver library
 GeoIP is a C library that enables the user to find the country that any
 IP address or hostname originates from. It uses a file based database.
 .
 This database simply contains IP blocks as keys, and countries as values and
 it should be more complete and accurate than using reverse DNS lookups.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Patrick Matthi <pmatthaei@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.maxmind.com/

Package: dnsutils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: net
Installed-Size: 362
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bind9
Version: 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4
Replaces: bind, bind9 (<< 1:9.1.0-3)
Depends: libbind9-80 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdns81 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4), libisc83 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4), libisccfg82 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4), libkrb5-3 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2), liblwres80 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4), bind9-host | host
Suggests: rblcheck
Conflicts: netstd (<< 2.00)
Description: Clients provided with BIND
 The Berkeley Internet Name Domain (BIND) implements an Internet domain
 name server.  BIND is the most widely-used name server software on the
 Internet, and is supported by the Internet Software Consortium, www.isc.org.
 This package delivers various client programs related to DNS that are
 derived from the BIND source tree.
 .
  - dig - query the DNS in various ways
  - nslookup - the older way to do it
  - nsupdate - perform dynamic updates (See RFC2136)
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: libgtksourceview-3.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 611
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtksourceview3
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.32.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.4.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libgtksourceview-3.0-common (>= 3.4), libgtksourceview-3.0-common (<< 3.5)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: shared libraries for the GTK+ syntax highlighting widget
 GtkSourceView is a text widget that extends the standard GTK+ 3.x text widget
 GtkTextView. It improves GtkTextView by implementing syntax highlighting and
 other features typical of a source editor.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries required by applications to use
 this widget.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gtksourceview/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgconf-2-4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 564
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gconf
Version: 3.2.5-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25.9), gconf2-common (= 3.2.5-0ubuntu2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: gconf-service
Breaks: gconf2 (<< 3.2.3-2), libgconf2-4 (<< 3.2.3-2)
Conflicts: libbonobo2-0 (<< 2.24)
Description: GNOME configuration database system (shared libraries)
 GConf is a configuration database system for storing application
 preferences. It supports default or mandatory settings set by the
 administrator, and changes to the database are instantly applied to all
 running applications. It is written for the GNOME desktop but doesn't
 require it.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: ibus-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 87
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ibus
Version: 1.4.1-3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.5-4), libibus-1.0-0, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0)
Description: Intelligent Input Bus - GTK+2 support
 IBus is an Intelligent Input Bus. It is a new input framework for the Linux
 OS. It provides full featured and user friendly input method user interface.
 It also may help developers to develop input method easily.
 .
 This package contains the GTK+2 IM module.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
Original-Maintainer: IME Packaging Team <pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libqtbamf1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 245
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libqtbamf
Version: 0.2.4-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-declarative (>= 4:4.7.0~rc1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), bamfdaemon
Description: Qt binding and QML plugin for bamf - shared library
 Qt binding and QML plugin for the bamf dbus daemon semi-automatically
 generated with qdbusxml2cpp and matching the GObject library structure.
Original-Maintainer: Olivier Tilloy <olivier.tilloy@canonical.com>

Package: libllvm3.0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 21966
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: llvm-3.0
Version: 3.0-4ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libffi6 (>= 3.0.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM), runtime library
 The Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM) is a collection of libraries and
 tools that make it easy to build compilers, optimizers, Just-In-Time
 code generators, and many other compiler-related programs.
 .
 This package contains the LLVM runtime library.
Original-Maintainer: LLVM Packaging Team <pkg-llvm-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.llvm.org/

Package: libqtgui4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 12475
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.0.1-3), libqt4-designer (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0), qt4-designer (<< 4.1.4)
Depends: fontconfig, libaudio2, libc6 (>= 2.15), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libmng1 (>= 1.0.10), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libqt4-declarative (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libsm6, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libtiff4, libx11-6 (>= 2:1.2.99.901), libxext6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4), libxrender1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libcups2
Suggests: qt4-qtconfig
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.0.1-3), libqt4-designer (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0), qt4-designer (<< 4.1.4)
Description: Qt 4 GUI module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtGui module extends QtCore with GUI functionality.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libqtgui4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 12435
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.0.1-3), libqt4-designer (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0), qt4-designer (<< 4.1.4)
Depends: fontconfig, libaudio2, libc6 (>= 2.15), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libmng1 (>= 1.0.10), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libqt4-declarative (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libsm6, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libtiff4, libx11-6 (>= 2:1.2.99.901), libxext6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4), libxrender1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libcups2
Suggests: qt4-qtconfig
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.0.1-3), libqt4-designer (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0), qt4-designer (<< 4.1.4)
Description: Qt 4 GUI module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtGui module extends QtCore with GUI functionality.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libspeex1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 137
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: speex
Version: 1.2~rc1-3ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: speex
Conflicts: asterisk (<= 1:1.4.18.1~dfsg-1), libiaxclient1 (<= 2.0.2-1), libmediastreamer0 (<= 2.1.0-1), libopal-2.2 (<= 2.2.11~dfsg1-3), libopal-2.2-develop (<= 2.2.11~dfsg1-3), libopal-2.2-ptrace (<= 2.2.11~dfsg1-3), libopal-2.2.0
Description: The Speex codec runtime library
 Speex is an audio codec especially designed for compressing voice at low
 bit-rates for applications such as voice over IP (VoIP). In some senses,
 it is meant to be complementary to the Vorbis codec which places a greater
 emphasis on high-quality music reproduction.
 .
 This package provides the speex runtime library.
Homepage: http://www.speex.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ron Lee <ron@debian.org>

Package: libgssapi-krb5-2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 331
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: krb5
Version: 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
Replaces: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcomerr2 (>= 1.34), libk5crypto3 (>= 1.8+dfsg), libkrb5-3 (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3), libkrb5support0 (>= 1.7dfsg~beta2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: krb5-doc, krb5-user
Breaks: libkrb53 (<< 1.8)
Description: MIT Kerberos runtime libraries - krb5 GSS-API Mechanism
 Kerberos is a system for authenticating users and services on a network.
 Kerberos is a trusted third-party service.  That means that there is a
 third party (the Kerberos server) that is trusted by all the entities on
 the network (users and services, usually called "principals").
 .
 This is the MIT reference implementation of Kerberos V5.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library for the MIT Kerberos
 implementation of GSS-API used by applications and Kerberos clients.
Homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hartman <hartmans@debian.org>

Package: libgssapi-krb5-2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 328
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: krb5
Version: 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
Replaces: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libcomerr2 (>= 1.34), libk5crypto3 (>= 1.8+dfsg), libkrb5-3 (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3), libkrb5support0 (>= 1.7dfsg~beta2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: krb5-doc, krb5-user
Breaks: libkrb53 (<< 1.8)
Description: MIT Kerberos runtime libraries - krb5 GSS-API Mechanism
 Kerberos is a system for authenticating users and services on a network.
 Kerberos is a trusted third-party service.  That means that there is a
 third party (the Kerberos server) that is trusted by all the entities on
 the network (users and services, usually called "principals").
 .
 This is the MIT reference implementation of Kerberos V5.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library for the MIT Kerberos
 implementation of GSS-API used by applications and Kerberos clients.
Homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hartman <hartmans@debian.org>

Package: libxcb-util0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 74
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xcb-util
Version: 0.3.8-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: utility libraries for X C Binding -- atom, aux and event
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-util.
 .
 The xcb-util module provides a number of libraries which sit on top of
 libxcb, the core X protocol library, and some of the extension
 libraries. These experimental libraries provide convenience functions
 and interfaces which make the raw X protocol more usable. Some of the
 libraries also provide client-side code which is not strictly part of
 the X protocol but which have traditionally been provided by Xlib.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org

Package: python-aptdaemon.pkcompat
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 212
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: aptdaemon
Version: 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu5
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-aptdaemon (= 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu5), python-packagekit
Conflicts: packagekit
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.PackageKit-aptd.conf da1bbf80a8f31fa274c49b6e881da88d
Description: PackageKit compatibilty for AptDaemon
 Aptdaemon is a transaction based package management daemon. It allows
 normal users to perform package management tasks, e.g. refreshing the
 cache, upgrading the system, installing or removing software packages.
 .
 This package adds a PackageKit DBus interface to AptDaemon.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/aptdaemon
Original-Maintainer: Julian Andres Klode <jak@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: mscompress
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: otherosfs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.3-3.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: Microsoft "compress.exe/expand.exe" compatible (de)compressor
 This package contains two programs:
 .
  * msexpand which decompresses files compressed by the Microsoft
    compress.exe utility (e.g. Win 3.x installation files);
  * mscompress which compresses files using the LZ77 compression
    algorithm.
 .
 Files can be decompressed using Microsoft expand.exe or msexpand(1).
Original-Maintainer: Aurlien GRME <ag@roxor.cx>

Package: python-minimal
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: python
Installed-Size: 159
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: python-defaults
Version: 2.7.3-0ubuntu2
Replaces: python (<= 2.4-1), python2.7 (<< 2.7.3)
Depends: python2.7-minimal (>= 2.7.3), dpkg (>= 1.13.20)
Recommends: python
Breaks: idle (<< 2.6), python (<= 2.4-1), python-all (<< 2.6), python-all-dbg (<< 2.6), python-all-dev (<< 2.6), python-dbg (<< 2.6), python-dev (<< 2.6), python-examples (<< 2.6), python-support (<< 1.0.10ubuntu2), python2.5-minimal (<< 2.5.5-7), python2.6-minimal (<< 2.6.5~rc2-2), python3.1-minimal (<< 3.1.2~rc1-2)
Conflicts: python-central (<< 0.5.5)
Description: minimal subset of the Python language (default version)
 This package contains the interpreter and some essential modules.  It's used
 in the boot process for some basic tasks.
 See /usr/share/doc/python2.7-minimal/README.Debian for a list of the modules
 contained in this package.
Homepage: http://www.python.org/
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: python-ibus
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 229
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ibus
Version: 1.4.1-3ubuntu1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-gtk2, python-dbus (>= 0.83.0), iso-codes
Description: Intelligent Input Bus - Python support
 IBus is an Intelligent Input Bus. It is a new input framework for the Linux
 OS. It provides full featured and user friendly input method user interface.
 It also may help developers to develop input method easily.
 .
 This package contains the Python binding.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
Original-Maintainer: IME Packaging Team <pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libdvdread4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 195
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdvdread
Version: 4.2.0-1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Recommends: libdvdnav4
Suggests: libdvdcss2, wget, debhelper, fakeroot, build-essential
Description: library for reading DVDs
 libdvdread provides the functionality that is required to access many DVDs. It
 parses IFO files, reads NAV-blocks, and performs CSS authentication and
 descrambling.
 .
 libdvdread probes for libdvdcss at runtime and if found, will use it to
 decrypt sections of the DVD as necessary. libdvdcss needs to be installed from
 third-party repositories (see README.Debian), it's not included in Debian.
Homepage: http://dvdnav.mplayerhq.hu/
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>

Package: libwildmidi1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 173
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: wildmidi
Version: 0.2.3.4-2.1
Replaces: libwildmidi0
Depends: libwildmidi-config, libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: software MIDI player library
 MIDI streaming library designed to process a MIDI file and stream the results
 as stereo audio data through a buffer which an external program can then
 process further.
Original-Maintainer: Emmet Hikory <emmet.hikory@gmail.com>
Homepage: http://wildmidi.sourceforge.net/

Package: libfuse2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 305
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: fuse
Version: 2.8.6-2ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Suggests: fuse
Conflicts: fuse (<< 2.8.6-2ubuntu2)
Description: Filesystem in Userspace (library)
 Filesystem in Userspace (FUSE) is a simple interface for userspace programs to
 export a virtual filesystem to the Linux kernel. It also aims to provide a
 secure method for non privileged users to create and mount their own filesystem
 implementations.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>

Package: indicator-printers
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 185
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.1.6-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 (>= 0.4.2), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libindicator3-7, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), cups (>= 1.5)
Recommends: unity | indicator-renderer, system-config-printer-gnome
Description: indicator showing active print jobs
 This indicator is designed to let you view and control active print jobs.
 .
 It requires some way to be hosted into a panel.  Either Unity or an indicator
 plugin for your desktop environment.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/indicator-printers
Original-Maintainer: Lars Uebernickel <lars.uebernickel@canonical.com>

Package: apt-xapian-index
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 335
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.44ubuntu5
Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python-xapian (>= 1.0.2), python-apt (>= 0.7.93.2), python-debian (>= 0.1.14), python2.7, python (<< 2.8)
Suggests: app-install-data, python-xdg
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.debian.AptXapianIndex.conf b359f873abac01da9320401d24f6c445
 /etc/bash_completion.d/axi-cache 1e4422693e415e04abec46bb904d2af0
 /etc/cron.weekly/apt-xapian-index ed6e0c144a86d68700c7d94e162586d9
Description: maintenance and search tools for a Xapian index of Debian packages
 This package provides update-apt-xapian-index, a tool to maintan a Xapian
 index of Debian package information in /var/lib/apt-xapian-index, and
 axi-cache, a command line search tool that uses the index.
 .
 axi-cache allows to search packages very quickly, and it also interfaces with
 the shell command line completion in a smart way, providing context-sensitive
 keyword and tag suggestions even before the search command is actually run.
 .
 update-apt-xapian-index allows plugins to be installed in
 /usr/share/apt-xapian-index to index all sorts of extra information, such as
 Debtags tags, popcon information, package ratings and anything else that would
 fit.
 .
 The index generated by update-apt-xapian-index is self-documenting, as it
 contains an autogenerated README file with information on the index layout and
 all the data that can be found in it.
Homepage: http://www.enricozini.org/sw/apt-xapian-index/
Original-Maintainer: Enrico Zini <enrico@debian.org>

Package: libv4l-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 171
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: v4l-utils
Version: 0.8.6-1ubuntu2
Depends: libv4lconvert0 (= 0.8.6-1ubuntu2), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Collection of video4linux support libraries
 libv4l is a collection of libraries which adds a thin abstraction layer on
 top of video4linux2 devices. The purpose of this (thin) layer is to make it
 easy for application writers to support a wide variety of devices without
 having to write separate code for different devices in the same class. libv4l
 consists of 3 different libraries: libv4lconvert, libv4l1 and libv4l2.
 .
 libv4l1 offers the (deprecated) v4l1 API on top of v4l2 devices, independent
 of the drivers for those devices supporting v4l1 compatibility (which many
 v4l2 drivers do not).
 .
 libv4l2 offers the v4l2 API on top of v4l2 devices, while adding for the
 application transparent libv4lconvert conversion where necessary.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Gregor Jasny <gjasny@googlemail.com>
Homepage: http://linuxtv.org/downloads/v4l-utils/

Package: whois
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: net
Installed-Size: 152
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.0.15ubuntu2
Replaces: mkpasswd
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libidn11 (>= 1.13)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.6)
Conflicts: mkpasswd
Description: intelligent WHOIS client
 This package provides a commandline client for the WHOIS (RFC 3912)
 protocol, which queries online servers for information such as contact
 details for domains and IP address assignments.
 It can intelligently select the appropriate WHOIS server for most queries.
 .
 The package also contains mkpasswd, a features-rich front end to the
 password encryption function crypt(3).
Original-Maintainer: Marco d'Itri <md@linux.it>

Package: nautilus-share
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 128
Maintainer: Chow Loong Jin <hyperair@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.7.3-1ubuntu2
Depends: nautilus (>= 2.10), samba-common (>= 3.0.27a), samba-common-bin | samba-common (<< 2:3.4.0~pre2-1~0), gnome-session-bin, apturl, libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91)
Suggests: samba (>= 3.0.27a)
Enhances: nautilus
Description: Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba
 Nautilus Share allows you to quickly share a folder from
 the GNOME Nautilus file manager without requiring root access.
Homepage: http://gentoo.ovibes.net/nautilus-share/

Package: ubuntu-extras-keyring
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 48
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@canonical.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2010.09.27
Depends: apt, gnupg
Description: GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu extras archive
 The Ubuntu project digitally signs its Release files. This package
 contains the archive keys used for the extras.ubuntu.com repository.

Package: python-zope.interface
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: zope
Installed-Size: 563
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: zope.interface
Version: 3.6.1-1ubuntu3
Replaces: python-zope, python-zopeinterface
Provides: python-zope, python-zopeinterface, python2.7-zope.interface
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-pkg-resources, libc6 (>= 2.2.5)
Conflicts: python-zope, python-zopeinterface, zope3
Description: Interfaces for Python
 This package provides an implementation of object interfaces for Python.
 Interfaces are a mechanism for labeling objects as conforming to a given API
 or contract. So, this package can be considered as implementation of the
 Design By Contract methodology support in Python.
Original-Maintainer: Debian/Ubuntu Zope Team <pkg-zope-developers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/zope.interface

Package: caps
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 1056
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.4.2-1
Provides: ladspa-plugin
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6.1-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.2.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1)
Description: C* Audio Plugin Suite
 caps is a collection of refined LADSPA plugins including
 instrument amplifier emulation, stomp-box classics,
 versatile 'virtual analog' oscillators, fractal oscillation,
 reverb, equalization and others.
Original-Maintainer: Mario Lang <mlang@debian.org>

Package: tcl8.4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: interpreters
Installed-Size: 3296
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 8.4.19-4ubuntu3
Provides: tclsh
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Suggests: tclreadline
Conflicts: tcl74 (<= 7.4p3-2)
Description: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files
 Tcl is a powerful, easy to use, embeddable, cross-platform interpreted
 scripting language.  This package contains everything you need to run
 Tcl scripts and Tcl-enabled apps.  This version includes thread support.
Homepage: http://www.tcl.tk/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Tcl/Tk Packagers <pkg-tcltk-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libreoffice-impress
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 2580
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-draw (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), uno-libs3 (>= 1.4.0), ure
Description: office productivity suite -- presentation
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the presentation component for LibreOffice.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: ncurses-base
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 345
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ncurses
Version: 5.9-4
Provides: ncurses-runtime
Breaks: ncurses-term (<< 5.7+20100313-3)
Conflicts: ncurses, ncurses-runtime
Conffiles:
 /etc/terminfo/README 45b6df19fb5e21f55717482fa7a30171
Description: basic terminal type definitions
 The ncurses library routines are a terminal-independent method of
 updating character screens with reasonable optimization.
 .
 This package contains terminfo data files to support the most common types of
 terminal, including ansi, dumb, linux, rxvt, screen, sun, vt100, vt102, vt220,
 vt52, and xterm.
Original-Maintainer: Craig Small <csmall@debian.org>
Homepage: http://invisible-island.net/ncurses/

Package: wamerican
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: text
Installed-Size: 990
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: scowl
Version: 7.1-1
Provides: wordlist
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
Description: American English dictionary words for /usr/share/dict
 This package provides the file /usr/share/dict/american-english
 containing a list of English words with American spellings.
 This list can be used by spelling checkers, and by programs such
 as look(1).
 .
 There are also -small, -large, and -huge versions of this word list,
 and there are wbritish* and wcanadian* packages as well.
Original-Maintainer: Don Armstrong <don@debian.org>
Homepage: http://wordlist.sourceforge.net/

Package: python-reportlab
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 2304
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.5-1.1build1
Replaces: python2.3-reportlab, python2.4-reportlab
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Recommends: python-reportlab-accel, python-renderpm, python-imaging (>= 1.1.6)
Suggests: pdf-viewer, python-egenix-mxtexttools (>= 2.0.6-3.1), python-reportlab-doc
Conflicts: python2.3-reportlab, python2.4-reportlab
Description: ReportLab library to create PDF documents using Python
 ReportLab is a library that lets you directly create documents in
 Adobe's Portable Document Format (PDF) using the Python programming language.
 .
 ReportLab library creates PDF based on graphics commands without
 intervening steps. It's therefore extremely fast, and flexible (since
 you're using a full-blown programming language).
 .
 Sample use cases are:
   * Dynamic PDF generation on the web
   * High-volume corporate reporting and database publishing
   * As embeddable print engine for other applications, including a
     'report language' so that users can customize their own reports.
   * As 'build system' for complex documents with charts, tables and text
     such as management accounts, statistical reports and scientific papers
   * from XML to PDF in one step
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libindicator-messages-status-provider1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 61
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: indicator-messages
Version: 0.6.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0)
Description: indicator status provider - shared library
 This library contains information to build status providers to go into
 the messaging menu.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/indicator-messages
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpopt0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 128
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: popt
Version: 1.16-3ubuntu1
Replaces: popt
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libpopt-dev (<= 1.4-1), popt, rpm (<= 4.0.2-3)
Description: lib for parsing cmdline parameters
 Popt was heavily influenced by the getopt() and getopt_long() functions,
 but it allows more powerful argument expansion. It can parse arbitrary
 argv[] style arrays and automatically set variables based on command
 line arguments. It also allows command line arguments to be aliased via
 configuration files and includes utility functions for parsing arbitrary
 strings into argv[] arrays using shell-like rules.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library and locale data.
Homepage: http://rpm5.org/
Original-Maintainer: Paul Martin <pm@debian.org>

Package: libpeas-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 204
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libpeas
Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1
Replaces: libpeas-1.0-0 (<< 0.7.0-1)
Description: Application plugin library (common files)
 libpeas is a library that allows applications to support plugins.
 .
 This package contains common files, such as translations and icons.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Libpeas
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: dirmngr
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 808
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.1.0-1
Depends: adduser, lsb-base (>= 3.2-13), libassuan0 (>= 2.0.1), libc6 (>= 2.8), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.6), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10), libksba8 (>= 1.2.0), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), libpth20 (>= 2.0.7), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Enhances: gpgsm, squid
Conffiles:
 /etc/dirmngr/dirmngr.conf 81a09f8e70f73000af35fb58dd4ba4cf
 /etc/dirmngr/ldapservers.conf 6e2e50c2e6bab29ed8439a2622d6bead
 /etc/default/dirmngr 743d99c8737b376730ba104243bd133f
 /etc/init.d/dirmngr b405e721c7cf0fd9ce61e5f3f42f0f77
 /etc/logrotate.d/dirmngr 10d7d1851978754c84a7a6d6ee4b93db
Description: server for managing certificate revocation lists
 DirMngr is a server for managing and downloading certificate revocation
 lists (CRLs) for X.509 certificates and for downloading the certificates
 themselves.  DirMngr also handles OCSP requests as an alternative to
 CRLs.  DirMngr is either invoked internally by gpgsm or when running as
 a system daemon through the dirmngr-client tool.
Original-Maintainer: Peter Eisentraut <petere@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnupg.org/aegypten/

Package: libpam0g
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 223
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pam
Version: 1.1.3-7ubuntu2
Replaces: libpam0g-util
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libpam-doc
Description: Pluggable Authentication Modules library
 Contains the shared library for Linux-PAM, a library that enables the
 local system administrator to choose how applications authenticate users.
 In other words, without rewriting or recompiling a PAM-aware application,
 it is possible to switch between the authentication mechanism(s) it uses.
 One may entirely upgrade the local authentication system without touching
 the applications themselves.
Homepage: http://pam.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Steve Langasek <vorlon@debian.org>

Package: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 260
Maintainer: Sebastian Drge <slomo@ubuntu.com>, Onkar Shinde <onkarshinde@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10
Version: 0.10.21-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libfaac0 (>= 1.26), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libmjpegtools-1.9 (>= 1:1.9.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libxml2 (>= 2.6.27), libxvidcore4 (>= 1.2.2)
Description: GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set (Multiverse Variant)
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 GStreamer Bad Plug-ins is a set of plug-ins that aren't up to par compared
 to the rest. They might be close to being good quality, but they're missing
 something - be it a good code review, some documentation, a set of tests, a
 real live maintainer, or some actual wide use.
Gstreamer-Elements: faac, mpeg2enc, mplex, xviddec, xvidenc
Gstreamer-Encoders: audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int){ 4, 2 }, stream-format=(string){ adts, raw }; video/mpeg, systemstream=(boolean)false, mpegversion=(int){ 1, 2, 4 }; video/mpeg, systemstream=(boolean)true; video/x-xvid
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10

Package: libxcb-randr0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 90
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X C Binding, randr extension
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-randr, the randr extension for the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: libpci3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 110
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pciutils
Version: 1:3.1.8-2ubuntu5
Replaces: libpci2
Provides: libpci2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libpci2
Description: Linux PCI Utilities (shared library)
 This package contains the libpci shared library files.
 .
 The libpci library provides portable access to configuration
 registers of devices connected to the PCI bus.
Homepage: http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~mj/pciutils.shtml
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: libportmidi0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: portmidi
Version: 1:200-0ubuntu1
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.22), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: library for real-time MIDI input/output
 PortMidi is a platform independent library for MIDI input/output.
 This package provide the PortMidi and PortTime libraries.
Homepage: http://portmedia.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Paul Brossier <piem@debian.org>

Package: libclutter-gtk-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: clutter-gtk
Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libclutter-1.0-0 (>= 1.9.16), libcogl9 (>= 1.7.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.2.0)
Description: Open GL based interactive canvas library GTK+ widget
 Clutter is an Open GL based interactive canvas library, designed for creating
 fast, mainly 2D single window applications such as media box UIs,
 presentations, kiosk style applications and so on.
Homepage: http://www.clutter-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>

Package: libusb-0.1-4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 73
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libusb
Version: 2:0.1.12-20
Replaces: libusb0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libccid (<< 0.9.2-3), libusb0
Description: userspace USB programming library
 Library for programming USB applications without the knowledge
 of Linux kernel internals.
Original-Maintainer: Aurelien Jarno <aurel32@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.linux-usb.org/

Package: libpython2.7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3063
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: python2.7
Version: 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1
Replaces: python2.7 (<< 2.6)
Depends: python2.7 (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1), libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.0)
Description: Shared Python runtime library (version 2.7)
 Version 2.7 of the high-level, interactive object oriented language,
 includes an extensive class library with lots of goodies for
 network programming, system administration, sounds and graphics.
 .
 This package contains the shared runtime library, normally not needed
 for programs using the statically linked interpreter.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: libavc1394-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libavc1394
Version: 0.5.3-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libraw1394-11
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: control IEEE 1394 audio/video devices
 libavc1394 is a programming interface for the 1394 Trade Association AV/C
 (Audio/Video Control) Digital Interface Command Set. It allows you to
 remote control camcorders and similar devices connected to your computer
 via an IEEE 1394 (aka Firewire) link.
 .
 This package includes the libraries needed to run executables using
 libavc1394.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Kobras <kobras@debian.org>

Package: libgpg-error0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgpg-error
Version: 1.10-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library for common error values and messages in GnuPG components
 Library that defines common error values for all GnuPG
 components.  Among these are GPG, GPGSM, GPGME, GPG-Agent, libgcrypt,
 pinentry, SmartCard Daemon and possibly more in the future.
Homepage: http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/libgpg-error/
Original-Maintainer: Jose Carlos Garcia Sogo <jsogo@debian.org>

Package: libgpg-error0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libgpg-error
Version: 1.10-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.1.3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library for common error values and messages in GnuPG components
 Library that defines common error values for all GnuPG
 components.  Among these are GPG, GPGSM, GPGME, GPG-Agent, libgcrypt,
 pinentry, SmartCard Daemon and possibly more in the future.
Homepage: http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/libgpg-error/
Original-Maintainer: Jose Carlos Garcia Sogo <jsogo@debian.org>

Package: unity-lens-video
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 112
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.3.5-0ubuntu1.3
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), gir1.2-unity-5.0, gir1.2-dee-1.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, python-zeitgeist
Recommends: unity-scope-video-remote
Description: Unity Video lens
 A plugin to search videos in the Dash.
Original-Maintainer: David Calle <davidc@framli.eu>
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-videos

Package: psmisc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 228
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 22.15-2ubuntu1.1
Replaces: procps (<< 1:1.2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libtinfo5
Description: utilities that use the proc file system
 This package contains miscellaneous utilities that use the proc FS:
 .
  - fuser: identifies processes that are using files or sockets.
  - killall: kills processes by name (e.g. "killall -HUP named").
  - peekfd: shows the data traveling over a file descriptor.
  - pstree: shows currently running processes as a tree.
  - prtstat: print the contents of /proc/<pid>/stat
Homepage: http://psmisc.sf.net/
Original-Maintainer: Craig Small <csmall@debian.org>

Package: libdbusmenu-glib4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 205
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdbusmenu
Version: 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: gir1.2-indicate-0.5 (<< 0.5.0-0ubuntu4), gir1.2-unity-3.0 (<< 3.8.4-0ubuntu2), indicator-messages (<< 0.3.0), indicator-session (<< 0.2.0), libdbusmenu-glib0
Description: library for passing menus over DBus
 libdbusmenu passes a menu structure across DBus so that a program can
 create a menu simply without worrying about how it is displayed on the
 other side of the bus.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/dbusmenu
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ucf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 272
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.0025+nmu2ubuntu1
Depends: debconf (>= 1.5.19), coreutils (>= 5.91)
Conffiles:
 /etc/ucf.conf 5565b8b26108c49ba575ba452cd69b3e
Description: Update Configuration File: preserve user changes to config files.
 Debian policy mandates that user changes to configuration files must be
 preserved during package upgrades. The easy way to achieve this behavior
 is to make the configuration file a 'conffile', in which case dpkg
 handles the file specially during upgrades, prompting the user as
 needed.
 .
 This is appropriate only if it is possible to distribute a default
 version that will work for most installations, although some system
 administrators may choose to modify it. This implies that the
 default version will be part of the package distribution, and must
 not be modified by the maintainer scripts during installation (or at
 any other time).
 .
 This script attempts to provide conffile-like handling for files that
 may not be labelled conffiles, and are not shipped in a Debian package,
 but handled by the postinst instead. This script allows one to
 maintain files in /etc, preserving user changes and in general
 offering the same facilities while upgrading that dpkg normally
 provides for 'conffiles'.
 .
 Additionally, this script provides facilities for transitioning a
 file that had not been provided with conffile-like protection to come
 under this schema, and attempts to minimize questions asked at
 installation time. Indeed, the transitioning facility is better than the
 one offered by dpkg while transitioning a file from a non-conffile to
 conffile status.
Original-Maintainer: Manoj Srivastava <srivasta@debian.org>

Package: avahi-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 151
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.22), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgdbm3 (>= 1.8.3), avahi-daemon
Description: Avahi browsing, publishing and discovery utilities
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration.  For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This package contains several utilities that allow you to interact with
 the Avahi daemon, including publish, browsing and discovering services.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-atspi-2.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 81
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: at-spi2-core
Version: 2.4.2-0ubuntu0.1
Replaces: gir1.0-gtk-2.0 (<< 2.22), gobject-introspection-repository
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0, libatspi2.0-0
Description: Assistive Technology Service Provider (GObject introspection)
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Accessibility/GNOME3
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: perl-modules
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 14086
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: perl
Version: 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.1
Replaces: libansicolor-perl, libarchive-tar-perl, libattribute-handlers-perl, libautodie-perl, libcgi-pm-perl, libcpan-meta-perl, libcpan-meta-yaml-perl, libcpanplus-perl, libdigest-perl, libextutils-cbuilder-perl, libextutils-command-perl, libextutils-install-perl, libextutils-parsexs-perl, libfile-path-perl, libfile-spec-perl, libfile-temp-perl, libhttp-tiny-perl, libi18n-langtags-perl, libio-zlib-perl, libjson-pp-perl, liblocale-codes-perl, liblocale-maketext-perl, liblocale-maketext-simple-perl, libmath-bigint-perl, libmath-complex-perl, libmodule-build-perl, libmodule-corelist-perl, libmodule-load-conditional-perl, libmodule-load-perl, libmodule-metadata-perl, libmodule-pluggable-perl, libnet-perl, libnet-ping-perl, libparams-check-perl, libparent-perl, libparse-cpan-meta-perl, libperl-ostype-perl, libperl4-corelibs-perl, libpod-escapes-perl, libpod-parser-perl, libpod-simple-perl, libshell-perl, libtest-harness-perl, libtest-simple-perl, libthread-queue-perl, libtime-local-perl, libunicode-collate-perl, libversion-perl, libversion-requirements-perl, podlators-perl
Provides: libansicolor-perl, libarchive-tar-perl, libattribute-handlers-perl, libautodie-perl, libcgi-pm-perl, libcpan-meta-perl, libcpan-meta-yaml-perl, libcpanplus-perl, libdigest-perl, libextutils-cbuilder-perl, libextutils-command-perl, libextutils-install-perl, libextutils-parsexs-perl, libfile-path-perl, libfile-spec-perl, libfile-temp-perl, libhttp-tiny-perl, libi18n-langtags-perl, libio-zlib-perl, libjson-pp-perl, liblocale-codes-perl, liblocale-maketext-perl, liblocale-maketext-simple-perl, libmath-bigint-perl, libmath-complex-perl, libmodule-build-perl, libmodule-corelist-perl, libmodule-load-conditional-perl, libmodule-load-perl, libmodule-metadata-perl, libmodule-pluggable-perl, libnet-perl, libnet-ping-perl, libparams-check-perl, libparent-perl, libparse-cpan-meta-perl, libperl-ostype-perl, libperl4-corelibs-perl, libpod-escapes-perl, libpod-parser-perl, libpod-simple-perl, libshell-perl, libtest-harness-perl, libtest-simple-perl, libthread-queue-perl, libtime-local-perl, libunicode-collate-perl, libversion-perl, libversion-requirements-perl, podlators-perl
Depends: perl (>= 5.14.2-1), libswitch-perl, libclass-isa-perl
Suggests: libpod-plainer-perl
Breaks: libansicolor-perl (<< 3.00), libarchive-tar-perl (<< 1.76), libattribute-handlers-perl (<< 0.89), libautodie-perl (<< 2.10.01), libcgi-pm-perl (<< 3.52), libcpan-meta-perl (<< 2.110440), libcpan-meta-yaml-perl (<< 0.003), libcpanplus-perl (<< 0.9103), libdigest-perl (<< 1.16), libextutils-cbuilder-perl (<< 0.280203), libextutils-command-perl (<< 1.17), libextutils-install-perl (<< 1.56), libextutils-parsexs-perl (<< 2.221000), libfile-path-perl (<< 2.08.01), libfile-spec-perl (<< 3.3300), libfile-temp-perl (<< 0.22), libhttp-tiny-perl (<< 0.012), libi18n-langtags-perl (<< 0.35.01), libio-zlib-perl (<< 1.10), libjson-pp-perl (<< 2.27105), liblocale-codes-perl (<< 3.16), liblocale-maketext-perl (<< 1.19), liblocale-maketext-simple-perl (<< 0.21), libmath-bigint-perl (<< 1.994), libmath-complex-perl (<< 1.56), libmodule-build-perl (<< 0.380000), libmodule-corelist-perl (<< 2.49.02), libmodule-load-conditional-perl (<< 0.44), libmodule-load-perl (<< 0.18), libmodule-metadata-perl (<< 1.000004), libmodule-pluggable-perl (<< 3.9), libnet-perl (<= 1:1.22), libnet-ping-perl (<< 2.38), libparams-check-perl (<< 0.28), libparent-perl (<< 0.225), libparse-cpan-meta-perl (<< 1.4401), libperl-ostype-perl (<< 1.002), libpod-escapes-perl (<< 1.04), libpod-parser-perl (<< 1.37), libpod-simple-perl (<< 3.16), libshell-perl (<< 0.72.01), libtest-harness-perl (<< 3.23), libtest-simple-perl (<< 0.98), libthread-queue-perl (<< 2.12), libtime-local-perl (<< 1.2000), libunicode-collate-perl (<< 0.73), libversion-perl (<< 1:0.8800), libversion-requirements-perl (<< 0.101020), podlators-perl (<< 2.3.1)
Conflicts: doc-base (<< 0.10.3), libxml-sax-perl (<< 0.99+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1), mono-gac (<< 2.10.8.1-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/perl/Net/libnet.cfg fb2946cae573b8ed3d654a180d458733
Description: Core Perl modules
 Architecture independent Perl modules.  These modules are part of Perl and
 required if the `perl' package is installed.
 .
 Note that this package only exists to save archive space and should be
 considered an internal implementation detail of the `perl' package.
 Other packages should not depend on `perl-modules' directly, they
 should use `perl' (which depends on `perl-modules') instead.
Original-Maintainer: Niko Tyni <ntyni@debian.org>

Package: bsdutils
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 196
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: util-linux (2.20.1-1ubuntu3)
Version: 1:2.20.1-1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Recommends: bsdmainutils
Description: Basic utilities from 4.4BSD-Lite
 This package contains the bare minimum number of BSD utilities needed
 to boot a Debian system: logger, renice, script, scriptreplay, and wall.
 The remaining standard BSD utilities are provided by bsdmainutils.
Homepage: http://userweb.kernel.org/~kzak/util-linux/
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: gedit-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 4728
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gedit
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: gedit
Description: official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment (support files)
 gedit is a text editor which supports most standard editor features,
 extending this basic functionality with other features not usually
 found in simple text editors.
 .
 This package contains gedit's architecture-independent support files.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gedit/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: seahorse
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 2140
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.2.2-0ubuntu2
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgck-1-0 (>= 2.91.1), libgcr-3-1 (>= 3.2.2), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 3.2.2-2~), libgpgme11 (>= 1.2.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.4.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gnupg (>= 1.4.7), gnome-keyring (>> 3.1.90)
Recommends: openssh-client
Suggests: seahorse-plugins
Description: GNOME front end for GnuPG
 Seahorse is a front end for GnuPG - the GNU Privacy Guard program -
 that integrates to the GNOME desktop. It is a tool for secure
 communications and data storage.  Data encryption and digital signature
 creation can easily be performed through a GUI and Key Management
 operations can easily be carried out through an intuitive interface.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Seahorse
Original-Maintainer: Jose Carlos Garcia Sogo <jsogo@debian.org>

Package: adium-theme-ubuntu
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 163
Maintainer: Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.3.2-0ubuntu1
Description: Adium message style for Ubuntu
 Adium message style for Ubuntu, to be used in an instant messenger that
 supports Adium message styles, such as Empathy.
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/adium-theme-ubuntu

Package: libwebkitgtk-3.0-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4232
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: webkit
Version: 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Description: Web content engine library for GTK+ - data files
 WebKit is a web content engine, derived from KHTML and KJS from KDE, and
 used primarily in Apple's Safari browser.  It is made to be embedded in
 other applications, such as mail readers, or web browsers.
 .
 It is able to display content such as HTML, SVG, XML, and others. It also
 supports DOM, XMLHttpRequest, XSLT, CSS, Javascript/ECMAscript and more.
 .
 This package provides the data files needed by the library.
Homepage: http://webkitgtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian WebKit Maintainers <pkg-webkit-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: sensible-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 132
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.0.6ubuntu2
Replaces: debianutils (<= 2.32.3), manpages-pl (<= 20060617-3~)
Description: Utilities for sensible alternative selection
 This package provides a number of small utilities which are used
 by programs to sensibly select and spawn an appropriate browser,
 editor, or pager.
 .
 The specific utilities included are: sensible-browser sensible-editor
 sensible-pager
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: iw
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.2-1
Replaces: aircrack-ng (<< 1:1.0~rc2-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libnl-3-200 (>= 3.2.3), libnl-genl-3-200 (>= 3.2.3)
Recommends: crda
Breaks: aircrack-ng (<< 1:1.0~rc2-1)
Description: tool for configuring Linux wireless devices
 This package contains the `iw' tool which allows you to configure and show
 information about wireless networking.
 .
 In the future iw will become the canonical command line tool for wireless
 configuration and iwconfig/wireless-tools will no longer be required. See
 /usr/share/doc/iw/README.Debian for a more detailed overview of iw.
Original-Maintainer: Debian/Ubuntu wpasupplicant Maintainers <pkg-wpa-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw

Package: colord
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 476
Maintainer: Christopher James Halse Rogers <raof@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.1.16-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcolord1 (>= 0.1.13), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), liblcms2-2 (>= 2.2+git20110628-2), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), libsane (>= 1.0.11-3), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), adduser, acl, policykit-1 (>= 0.103)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conffiles:
 /etc/colord.conf b556357c0d1a1dbe22c811955c5891a4
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.ColorManager.conf e3cffb32185110411f054b965600c379
Description: system service to manage device colour profiles -- system daemon
 colord is a system service that makes it easy to manage, install and generate
 colour profiles to accurately colour manage input and output devices.
 .
 It provides a D-Bus API for system frameworks to query, a persistent data
 store, and a mechanism for session applications to set system policy.
 .
 This package contains the dbus-activated colord system daemon.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/colord/

Package: libxapian22
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2368
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xapian-core
Version: 1.2.8-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libuuid1 (>= 2.16), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: xapian-tools
Description: Search engine library
 This package contains the core Xapian runtime library.
 .
 The Xapian search engine library is a highly adaptable toolkit which allows
 developers to easily add advanced indexing and search facilities to their own
 applications.  It implements the probabilistic model of information retrieval,
 and provides facilities for performing ranked free-text searches, relevance
 feedback, phrase searching, boolean searching, stemming, and simultaneous
 update and searching.  It is highly scalable, and is capable of working with
 collections containing hundreds of millions of documents.
Original-Maintainer: Olly Betts <olly@survex.com>
Homepage: http://xapian.org/

Package: python-mako
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 335
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: mako
Version: 0.5.0-1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-markupsafe
Suggests: python-beaker (>= 1.1), python-mako-doc
Enhances: python-pygments, python-pylons, python-turbogears
Description: fast and lightweight templating for the Python platform
 Mako is a template library written in Python. It provides a familiar, non-XML
 syntax which compiles into Python modules for maximum performance. Mako's
 syntax and API borrows from the best ideas of many others, including Django
 templates, Cheetah, Myghty, and Genshi. Conceptually, Mako is an embedded
 Python (i.e. Python Server Page) language, which refines the familiar ideas of
 componentized layout and inheritance to produce one of the most
 straightforward and flexible models available, while also maintaining close
 ties to Python calling and scoping semantics.
Original-Maintainer: Piotr Ożarowski <piotr@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.makotemplates.org/
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libqt4-sql-sqlite
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 199
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-sql (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libqt4-dev
Description: Qt 4 SQLite 3 database driver
 This package contains the SQLite 3 plugin for Qt 4.
 .
 Install it if you intend to use or write Qt programs that are to access an
 SQLite 3 DB.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-defer
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 89
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.0.2+bzr481-1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Suggests: python-dbus
Description: Small framework for asynchronous programming
 The defer module provides an easy way to write asynchrouns Python programs.
 It is greatly inspired by Twisted's defer, but hasn't got any external
 dependencies.
 .
 Furthermore it features decorators to write asynchronous D-Bus servers and
 clients.
 .
 At first defer was part of aptdaemon, but moved to a separate project in
 August of 2010.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Heinlein <devel@glatzor.de>
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/python-defer
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libcdaudio1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 112
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcdaudio
Version: 0.99.12p2-10build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: library for controlling a CD-ROM when playing audio CDs
 This library provides functions for controlling an audio CD: starting,
 stopping, ejecting, etc. It also provides an interface to the CDDB and CD Index
 servers.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>
Homepage: http://libcdaudio.sourceforge.net/

Package: linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 10961
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-29.46
Provides: linux-headers, linux-headers-3.0
Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-29, libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: Linux kernel headers for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
 This package provides kernel header files for version 3.2.0 on
 64 bit x86 SMP.
 .
 This is for sites that want the latest kernel headers.  Please read
 /usr/share/doc/linux-headers-3.2.0-29/debian.README.gz for details.

Package: hicolor-icon-theme
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 1413
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.12-1ubuntu2
Description: default fallback theme for FreeDesktop.org icon themes
 This is the default fallback theme used by implementations of the
 Freedesktop.org Icon Theme specification.
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>

Package: usb-creator-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 316
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: usb-creator
Version: 0.2.38
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-dbus, syslinux, syslinux-legacy, udisks (>= 1.0~), udisks (<< 1.1), genisoimage, mtools, parted, python-debian
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.ubuntu.USBCreator.conf 82d0571077f52c01413d25af9045bdfd
Description: create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (common files)
 Startup Disk Creator converts a USB key or SD card into a volume from which you
 can start up and run Ubuntu. You can also store files and settings in any space
 left over.
 .
 The program also works for Debian, or any other Debian-based OS for which you
 have a CD or .iso image.
 .
 This package contains backend engine and common data files used by frontends.
Original-Maintainer: usb-creator Hackers Team <usb-creator-hackers@lists.launchpad.net>

Package: system-config-printer-gnome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1385
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: system-config-printer
Version: 1.3.8+20120201-0ubuntu8.1
Replaces: system-config-printer
Depends: system-config-printer-common, python-gtk2, python-notify, python-gobject, gnome-icon-theme, python-libxml2, python-gnomekeyring
Conflicts: system-config-printer
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/print-applet.desktop 557c1cccd7bde72a69e433708cc80f6b
Description: Printer configuration GUI
 A CUPS printer configuration tool and status applet.
 .
 This package provides the GTK frontend.
Original-Maintainer: Otavio Salvador <otavio@ossystems.com.br>

Package: libavcodec-extra-53
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 6890
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libav-extra
Version: 4:0.8.3ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: libavcodec53
Depends: libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.8.3ubuntu0.12.04.1), libavutil-extra-51 (<< 4:0.8.3ubuntu0.12.04.1-99), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdirac-encoder0, libgsm1 (>= 1.0.13), libmp3lame0, libopenjpeg2, libschroedinger-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), libspeex1 (>= 1.2~beta3-1), libtheora0 (>= 1.0), libva1 (>> 1.0.15~), libvo-aacenc0 (>= 0.1.0~rc1), libvo-amrwbenc0, libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2), libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.2), libvpx1 (>= 1.0.0), libx264-120, libxvidcore4 (>= 1.2.2), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libfaad0
Breaks: mplayer (<< 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1+svn34540-1~)
Conflicts: libavcodec53
Description: Libav codec library
 Libav is a complete, cross-platform solution to decode, encode, record,
 convert and stream audio and video.
 .
 This is the codec library from Libav (both encoding and decoding).
Built-Using: libav (= 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
Homepage: http://libav.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: dvd+rw-tools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 368
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 7.1-10
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), genisoimage, growisofs (>= 7.1-9)
Suggests: cdrskin
Description: DVD+-RW/R tools
 The dvd+rw-tools suite makes it possible to burn DVD images created by
 dvdauthor or genisoimage to DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-R, and DVD-RW disks,
 replacing cdrecord-proDVD in many cases.
 .
 This package contains dvd+rw-mediainfo (to give details about DVD
 disks), and some programs to control the write speed and obtain
 information from DVD-RAM.
 .
 Additionally, it depends on the growisofs package to provide the main
 front-end for burning DVD-like media.
Original-Maintainer: Optical Media Tools Team <pkg-opt-media-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

Package: jockey-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 732
Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: jockey
Version: 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.4
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-xkit, python-dbus, python-apt, python-pycurl, policykit-1
Recommends: nvidia-common (>= 1:0.2.36)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.ubuntu.DeviceDriver.conf da2682593b0d4330c86ef9104d7b3333
 /etc/logrotate.d/jockey-common c107621af3824d73d5de3cf36675f1a7
Description: user interface and desktop integration for driver management
 Jockey provides a user interface for configuring third-party drivers,
 such as the Nvidia and ATI fglrx X.org and various Wireless LAN
 kernel modules.
 .
 This package contains the common data shared between the frontends.
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: aptdaemon-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 271
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: aptdaemon
Version: 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu5
Replaces: python-aptdaemon-gtk (<= 0.41+bzr580-0ubuntu1)
Description: data files for clients
 Aptdaemon is a transaction based package management daemon. It allows
 normal users to perform package management tasks, e.g. refreshing the
 cache, upgrading the system, installing or removing software packages.
 .
 This package provides common data files (e.g. icons) for aptdaemon
 clients.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/aptdaemon
Original-Maintainer: Julian Andres Klode <jak@debian.org>

Package: libtelepathy-logger2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 241
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: telepathy-logger
Version: 0.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.17.5), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Telepathy logger service - utility library
 This package contains a utility library to access Telepathy log files
 .
 Telepathy is a D-Bus framework for unifying real time communication,
 including instant messaging, voice calls and video calls. It abstracts
 differences between protocols to provide a unified interface for
 applications.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/

Package: libwbclient0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 175
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: samba
Version: 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libpam-smbpass (<< 2:3.4.1), libsmbclient (<< 2:3.4.1), samba (<< 2:3.4.1), samba-common (<< 2:3.4.1), samba-tools (<< 2:3.4.1), smbclient (<< 2:3.4.1), smbfs (<< 2:3.4.1), swat (<< 2:3.4.1), winbind (<< 2:3.4.1)
Description: Samba winbind client library
 Samba is an implementation of the SMB/CIFS protocol for Unix systems,
 providing support for cross-platform file and printer sharing with
 Microsoft Windows, OS X, and other Unix systems.
 .
 This package provides a library for client applications that interact
 via the winbind pipe protocol with a Samba winbind server.
Homepage: http://www.samba.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Samba Maintainers <pkg-samba-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: fonts-tlwg-loma
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 364
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-12-tlwg-loma.conf 9ddb75b57b88d36c70b0373db2a6b621
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/89-tlwg-loma-synthetic.conf 13faad7f76cf0d0050089d73fa2e462b
Description: Thai Loma font
 This package provides Thai Loma UI font from NECTEC.
 .
 The font provides Arial-compatible Thai glyphs with metrics optimized
 for on-screen user interface. For example, line spacing is reduced from
 regular typographic designs to allow more lines displayed on screen.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: install-info
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 218
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: texinfo
Version: 4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2
Replaces: texinfo (<< 4.13a.dfsg.1-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Breaks: texinfo (<< 4.13a.dfsg.1-2)
Description: Manage installed documentation in info format
 The install-info utility creates the index of all installed documentation
 in info format and makes it available to info readers.
Original-Maintainer: Debian TeX maintainers <debian-tex-maint@lists.debian.org>

Package: firefox-globalmenu
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 281
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: firefox
Version: 16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk4 (>= 0.4.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), firefox (= 16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
Description: Unity appmenu integration for Firefox
 This package provides an extension which adds support for the Unity
 appmenu to Firefox

Package: liblaunchpad-integration-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: launchpad-integration
Version: 0.1.56.1
Replaces: liblaunchpad-integration1 (<< 0.1.41)
Breaks: liblaunchpad-integration1 (<< 0.1.41)
Description: library for launchpad integration common data
 The launchpad-integration tools provide an easy way to set menu items,
 for an application using GtkUIManager, pointing to the launchpad pages
 about a package. Users can get information about the used application here,
 translate it, ...
 .
 This package contains the data files for the library.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: libflite1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 24136
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: flite
Version: 1.4-release-4
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.11)
Suggests: alsa-base
Description: Small run-time speech synthesis engine - shared libraries
 Flite is a small fast run-time speech synthesis engine.  It is the
 latest addition to the suite of free software synthesis tools
 including University of Edinburgh's Festival Speech Synthesis System
 and Carnegie Mellon University's FestVox project, tools, scripts and
 documentation for building synthetic voices.  However, flite itself
 does not require either of these systems to run.
 .
 It currently only supports the English language.
 .
 This package contains the shared library objects of Festival Lite
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/flite

Package: libxss1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxss
Version: 1:1.2.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libx11-6, libxext6, x11-common
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Screen Saver extension library
 libXss provides an X Window System client interface to the MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The Screen Saver extension allows clients behaving as screen savers to
 register themselves with the X server, to better integrate themselves with
 the running session.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libScrnSaver
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxss1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 72
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libxss
Version: 1:1.2.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.1.3), libx11-6, libxext6, x11-common
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Screen Saver extension library
 libXss provides an X Window System client interface to the MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The Screen Saver extension allows clients behaving as screen savers to
 register themselves with the X server, to better integrate themselves with
 the running session.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libScrnSaver
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: apport-symptoms
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 75
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.16.1
Recommends: apport
Description: symptom scripts for apport
 Apport intercepts program crashes, collects debugging information about the
 crash and the operating system environment, and sends it to bug trackers in a
 standardized form. It also offers the user to report a bug about a package,
 with again collecting as much information about it as possible.
 .
 This package extends Apport by some "symptom" scripts, so that bug reporters
 do not have to guess the correct package, but report problems based on
 symptoms that they have (like "sound problem"), through an interactive process.
Homepage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport

Package: libfile-basedir-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.03-1fakesync1
Depends: perl
Description: Perl module to use the freedesktop basedir specification
 The File::BaseDir module can be used to find directories and files as
 specified by the XDG Base Directory Specification. It takes care of
 defaults and uses File::Spec to make the output platform specific.
 .
 For this module the XDG basedir specification 0.6 was used.
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/File-BaseDir/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libwacom2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 59
Maintainer: Timo Aaltonen <tjaalton@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libwacom
Version: 0.4-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libwacom-common (= 0.4-1ubuntu1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Wacom model feature query library
 libwacom is a library to identify wacom tablets and their model-specific
 features. It provides easy access to information such as "is this a built-in
 on-screen tablet", "what is the size of this model", etc.

Package: libxkbfile1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 189
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxkbfile
Version: 1:1.0.7-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libx11-6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 keyboard file manipulation library
 libxkbfile provides an interface to read and manipulate description files for
 XKB, the X11 keyboard configuration extension.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libxkbfile
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: lsb-release
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: extra
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 111
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: lsb
Version: 4.0-0ubuntu20.2
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Recommends: apt
Suggests: lsb
Description: Linux Standard Base version reporting utility
 The Linux Standard Base (http://www.linuxbase.org/) is a standard
 core system that third-party applications written for Linux can
 depend upon.
 .
 The lsb-release command is a simple tool to help identify the Linux
 distribution being used and its compliance with the Linux Standard Base.
 LSB conformance will not be reported unless the required metapackages are
 installed.
 .
 While it is intended for use by LSB packages, this command may also
 be useful for programmatically distinguishing between a pure Debian
 installation and derived distributions.
Homepage: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/LSB
Original-Maintainer: Chris Lawrence <lawrencc@debian.org>

Package: libgpod4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 530
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgpod
Version: 0.8.2-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libimobiledevice2 (>= 0.9.7), libplist1 (>= 0.16), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.0)
Recommends: libgpod-common
Conflicts: libgpod4-nogtk
Description: library to read and write songs and artwork to an iPod
 libgpod is a library meant to abstract access to an iPod's content. It
 provides an easy to use API to retrieve the list of files and playlist
 stored on an iPod, to modify them and to save them back to the iPod
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: gtkpod Maintainers <pkg-gtkpod-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gtkpod.org/wiki/Libgpod

Package: libgail-3-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 153
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtk+3.0
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libgail3.0-0
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.32.0), libgtk-3-0 (= 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.30.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libgail3.0-0
Description: GNOME Accessibility Implementation Library -- shared libraries
 Gail implements ATK interfaces for GTK+ widgets which are dynamically
 loadable at runtime by a GTK+ application. Once loaded, those parts of
 an application that use standard GTK+ widgets will have a basic level
 of accessibility, without the need to modify the application at all.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-twisted-web
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 1716
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: twisted-web
Version: 11.1.0-1
Replaces: python-twisted (<< 2.1), python2.3-twisted-web, python2.4-twisted-web
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-twisted-core (>= 11.1)
Conflicts: python-twisted (<< 2.1), python2.3-minimal, python2.3-twisted-web, python2.4-twisted-web
Description: HTTP protocol implementation together with clients and servers
 Twisted web is a web server, and also provides basic HTTP client
 support. You may want to check out Nevow, a templating toolkit
 designed for twisted.web, and Twisted Web2, the next generation
 Twisted web server.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: ubuntu-restricted-extras
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: metapackages
Installed-Size: 30
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 57
Depends: ubuntu-restricted-addons
Recommends: ttf-mscorefonts-installer, unrar, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, libavcodec-extra-53
Description: Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu
 This package depends on some commonly used packages in the Ubuntu
 multiverse repository.
 .
 Installing this package will pull in support for MP3 playback and decoding,
 support for various other audio formats (GStreamer plugins), Microsoft fonts,
 Flash plugin, LAME (to create compressed audio files), and DVD playback.
 .
 Please note that this does not install libdvdcss2, and will not let you play
 encrypted DVDs. For more information, see
 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
 .
 Please also note that packages from multiverse are restricted by copyright
 or legal issues in some countries. See
 http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
 for more information.

Package: update-inetd
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 101
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 4.41
Replaces: netbase (<< 4.27)
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, libfile-temp-perl, libfile-copy-recursive-perl
Breaks: netbase (<< 4.27)
Description: inetd configuration file updater
 This package provides a program used by other packages to
 automatically update /etc/inetd.conf, the configuration file shared
 by all implementations of the Internet super-server.
 .
 Note that xinetd is not supported by this package.
Original-Maintainer: Serafeim Zanikolas <sez@debian.org>

Package: fonts-tlwg-umpush
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 511
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-14-tlwg-umpush.conf 38d098185d586b1ec0809c259ef4352a
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/89-tlwg-umpush-synthetic.conf 4cabf421c212dec9cac1946a2bbee72f
Description: Thai Umpush font
 This package provides Thai Umpush font from TLWG.
 .
 The font provides arch-shaped Thai glyphs similar to Cordia.
 The style is mostly used in pocket books or semi-official documents.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: xdg-user-dirs-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 100
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.9-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), xdg-user-dirs
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/user-dirs-update-gtk.desktop 7066a0f3dfb07dfd30dc8b363482b747
Description: tool to manage well known user directories (Gtk extension)
 xdg-user-dirs is a tool to help manage "well known" user directories
 like the desktop folder and the music folder. It also handles
 localization (i.e. translation) of the filenames.
 .
 This extension sets the Gtk bookmark file and tracks changes of the locale
 to notify the user on login about changed directory names.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Drge <slomo@debian.org>

Package: libgudev-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 187
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: udev (175-0ubuntu9.1)
Version: 1:175-0ubuntu9.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libudev0 (>= 165)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: GObject-based wrapper library for libudev
 This library makes it much simpler to use libudev from programs already using
 GObject. It also makes it possible to easily use libudev from other
 programming languages, such as Javascript, because of GObject introspection
 support.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Homepage: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

Package: libgtksourceview-3.0-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1372
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gtksourceview3
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu1
Description: common files for the GTK+ syntax highlighting widget
 GtkSourceView is a text widget that extends the standard GTK+ 3.x text widget
 GtkTextView. It improves GtkTextView by implementing syntax highlighting and
 other features typical of a source editor.
 .
 This package contains the language specifications files for Ada, C, C++, C#,
 CSS, ".desktop", ".diff" (patch), Fortran 95, GtkRC, Haskell, HTML, IDL,
 ".ini", Java, JavaScript, LaTeX, Lua, MSIL, Nemerle, Pascal, Perl, PHP, ".po"
 (gettext), Python, R, Ruby, sh, SQL, Tcl, Texinfo, VB.NET, Verilog, VHDL and
 XML.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gtksourceview/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ssl-cert
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 89
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.0.28ubuntu0.1
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, openssl (>= 0.9.8g-9), adduser
Suggests: openssl-blacklist
Description: simple debconf wrapper for OpenSSL
 This package enables unattended installs of packages that
 need to create SSL certificates.
 .
 It is a simple wrapper for OpenSSL's certificate request utility that
 feeds it with the correct user variables.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Apache Maintainers <debian-apache@lists.debian.org>

Package: apport-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 180
Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: apport
Version: 2.0.1-0ubuntu14
Depends: python (>= 2.4), python-apport (>= 2.0.1-0ubuntu14), gir1.2-gtk-3.0 (>= 3.1.90), python-gi, python-xdg, apport (>= 0.41), procps
Recommends: update-notifier, gdb
Description: GTK+ frontend for the apport crash report system
 apport automatically collects data from crashed processes and
 compiles a problem report in /var/crash/. This utilizes the crashdump
 helper hook provided by the Ubuntu kernel.
 .
 This package provides a GTK+ frontend for browsing and handling the
 crash reports.
Homepage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport

Package: unity-services
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 168
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: unity
Version: 5.16.0-0ubuntu1
Replaces: unity (<< 4.0.1-0ubuntu1~), unity-common (<< 4.0.1-0ubuntu2~)
Depends: gconf-service, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.7), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.8), libindicator3-7, libx11-6
Description: Services for the Unity interface
 Unity is a desktop experience that sings. Designed by Canonical and the Ayatana
 community, Unity is all about the combination of familiarity and the future. We
 bring together visual design, analysis of user experience testing, modern
 graphics technologies and a deep understanding of the free software landscape
 to produce what we hope will be the lightest, most elegant and most delightful
 way to use your PC.
 .
 This package contains the dbus service used for unity and unity-2d.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity

Package: intel-gpu-tools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 491
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdrm-intel1 (>= 2.4.30), libdrm2 (>= 2.4.3), libpciaccess0 (>= 0.8.0+git20071002)
Conflicts: xserver-xorg-video-intel (<< 2.9.1)
Description: tools for debugging the Intel graphics driver
 intel-gpu-tools is a package of tools for debugging the Intel graphics driver,
 including a GPU hang dumping program, performance monitor, and performance
 microbenchmarks for regression testing the DRM.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/

Package: libsamplerate0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1499
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libsamplerate
Version: 0.1.8-4
Replaces: samplerate-programs (<< 0.1.8-3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Audio sample rate conversion library
 libsamplerate (aka Secret Rabbit Code) is a library for audio rate conversion.
 .
 libsamplerate currently provides three different sample rate conversion
 algorithms; zero order hold, linear interpolation and FIR filter interpolation
 (using filters derived from the mathematical SINC function). The first two
 algorithms (zero order hold and linear) are included for completeness and are
 not recommended for any application where high quality sample rate conversion
 is required. For the FIR/Sinc algorithm, three converters are provided;
 SRC_SINC_FASTEST, SRC_SINC_MEDIUM_QUALITY and SRC_SINC_BEST_QUALITY to allow a
 trade off between conversion speed and conversion quality.
 .
 libsamplerate is capable of downsampling to 1/256 of the original sample rate
 and upsampling to 256 times the original sample rate. It is also capable of
 time varying conversions for vary speed effects and synchronising of two
 unlocked sample rates.
Original-Maintainer: Erik de Castro Lopo <erikd@mega-nerd.com>
Homepage: http://www.mega-nerd.com/SRC/

Package: libsamplerate0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1495
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libsamplerate
Version: 0.1.8-4
Replaces: samplerate-programs (<< 0.1.8-3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.1.3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Audio sample rate conversion library
 libsamplerate (aka Secret Rabbit Code) is a library for audio rate conversion.
 .
 libsamplerate currently provides three different sample rate conversion
 algorithms; zero order hold, linear interpolation and FIR filter interpolation
 (using filters derived from the mathematical SINC function). The first two
 algorithms (zero order hold and linear) are included for completeness and are
 not recommended for any application where high quality sample rate conversion
 is required. For the FIR/Sinc algorithm, three converters are provided;
 SRC_SINC_FASTEST, SRC_SINC_MEDIUM_QUALITY and SRC_SINC_BEST_QUALITY to allow a
 trade off between conversion speed and conversion quality.
 .
 libsamplerate is capable of downsampling to 1/256 of the original sample rate
 and upsampling to 256 times the original sample rate. It is also capable of
 time varying conversions for vary speed effects and synchronising of two
 unlocked sample rates.
Original-Maintainer: Erik de Castro Lopo <erikd@mega-nerd.com>
Homepage: http://www.mega-nerd.com/SRC/

Package: libcanberra-gtk-module
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 87
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcanberra
Version: 0.28-3ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcanberra-gtk0 (>= 0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.5-4), gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2)
Description: translates GTK+ widgets signals to event sounds
 A GtkModule which will automatically hook into all kinds of events
 inside a GTK+ program and generate sound events from them.
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
Original-Maintainer: Marc-Andre Lureau <marcandre.lureau@gmail.com>

Package: libnm-util2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 464
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Dev Team <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: network-manager
Version: 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu4.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libnspr4 (>= 1.8.0.10), libnss3 (>= 3.12.0~1.9b1), libuuid1 (>= 2.16)
Description: network management framework (shared library)
 NetworkManager is a system network service that manages your network devices
 and connections, attempting to keep active network connectivity when
 available. It manages ethernet, WiFi, mobile broadband (WWAN), and PPPoE
 devices, and provides VPN integration with a variety of different VPN
 services.
 .
 This package contains a convenience library to ease the access to
 NetworkManager.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libc6-dev
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libdevel
Installed-Size: 11600
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: eglibc
Version: 2.15-0ubuntu10.3
Provides: libc-dev
Depends: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3), libc-dev-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3), linux-libc-dev
Recommends: gcc | c-compiler
Suggests: glibc-doc, manpages-dev
Breaks: binutils (<< 2.20.1-1), binutils-gold (<< 2.20.1-11), cmake (<< 2.8.4+dfsg.1-5), gcc-4.4 (<< 4.4.6-3ubuntu1), gcc-4.4-base (<< 4.4.6-3ubuntu1), gcc-4.5 (<< 4.5.3-1ubuntu2), gcc-4.5-base (<< 4.5.3-1ubuntu2), gcc-4.6 (<< 4.6.0-12), gcj-4.4-base (<< 4.4.6-2ubuntu2), gcj-4.5-base (<< 4.5.3-1ubuntu2), gnat-4.4-base (<< 4.4.6-1ubuntu3), libhwloc-dev (<< 1.2-3), libjna-java (<< 3.2.7-4), liblouis-dev (<< 2.3.0-2), liblouisxml-dev (<< 2.4.0-2), make (<< 3.81-8.1), pkg-config (<< 0.26-1)
Description: Embedded GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files
 Contains the symlinks, headers, and object files needed to compile
 and link programs which use the standard C library.
Homepage: http://www.eglibc.org
Original-Maintainer: GNU Libc Maintainers <debian-glibc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libnotify4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 81
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnotify
Version: 0.7.5-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: notification-daemon
Description: sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon
 A library that sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon, as
 defined in the Desktop Notifications spec. These notifications can be
 used to inform the user about an event or display some form of
 information without getting in the user's way.
 .
 This package contains the shared library. To actually display the
 notifications, you need to install the package notification-daemon.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gnome-system-log
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 964
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: baobab (<< 3.3.3-1), gnome-utils (<< 2.30.0-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, policykit-1
Suggests: yelp
Breaks: gnome-utils (<< 2.30.0-2)
Description: system log viewer for GNOME
 This program displays system log files in a friendly way and allows one to
 filter or search expressions in them.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeUtils
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: liba52-0.7.4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 93
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: a52dec
Version: 0.7.4-16build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: library for decoding ATSC A/52 streams
 liba52 is a free library for decoding ATSC A/52 streams. The A/52 standard is
 used in a variety of applications, including digital television and DVD. It is
 also known as AC-3.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://liba52.sourceforge.net/

Package: bzip2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 114
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.6-1
Replaces: libbz2 (<< 0.9.5d-3)
Depends: libbz2-1.0 (= 1.0.6-1), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Suggests: bzip2-doc
Description: high-quality block-sorting file compressor - utilities
 bzip2 is a freely available, patent free, high-quality data compressor.
 It typically compresses files to within 10% to 15% of the best available
 techniques, whilst being around twice as fast at compression and six
 times faster at decompression.
 .
 bzip2 compresses files using the Burrows-Wheeler block-sorting text
 compression algorithm, and Huffman coding.  Compression is generally
 considerably better than that achieved by more conventional
 LZ77/LZ78-based compressors, and approaches the performance of the PPM
 family of statistical compressors.
 .
 The archive file format of bzip2 (.bz2) is incompatible with that of its
 predecessor, bzip (.bz).
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.bzip.org/

Package: libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libproxy
Version: 0.4.7-0ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libproxy1 (= 0.4.7-0ubuntu4)
Description: automatic proxy configuration management library (Network Manager plugin)
 libproxy is a lightweight library which makes it easy to develop
 applications proxy-aware with a simple and stable API.
 .
 This package contains the plugin to allow libproxy to read information from
 Network Manager.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/libproxy/
Original-Maintainer: Emilio Pozuelo Monfort <pochu@debian.org>

Package: vim-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 295
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vim
Version: 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Recommends: vim | vim-gnome | vim-gtk | vim-athena | vim-nox | vim-tiny
Conffiles:
 /etc/vim/vimrc 682aa2a07693cc27756eee9751db3903
Description: Vi IMproved - Common files
 Vim is an almost compatible version of the UNIX editor Vi.
 .
 Many new features have been added: multi level undo, syntax
 highlighting, command line history, on-line help, filename
 completion, block operations, folding, Unicode support, etc.
 .
 This package contains files shared by all non GUI-enabled vim
 variants (vim and vim-tiny currently) available in Debian.
 Examples of such shared files are: manpages, common executables
 like xxd, and configuration files.
Homepage: http://www.vim.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Vim Maintainers <pkg-vim-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-egenix-mxtools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 413
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: egenix-mx-base
Version: 3.2.1-1ubuntu1
Replaces: python2.3-egenix-mxtools, python2.4-egenix-mxtools
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Suggests: python-egenix-mxtools-dbg, python-egenix-mxtools-doc
Conflicts: python2.3-egenix-mxtools, python2.4-egenix-mxtools
Description: collection of additional builtins for Python
 mxTools is a Python extension package that includes a collection of
 handy functions and objects giving additional functionality to the
 Python programmer in form of new builtins, extensions to the sys
 module and several other helpers as part of the package.
 .
 The package includes several functions which provide access to Python
 internals that would otherwise not be available.
Original-Maintainer: Joel Rosdahl <joel@debian.org>

Package: libwavpack1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 206
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: wavpack
Version: 4.60.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: audio codec (lossy and lossless) - library
 WavPack is a completely open audio compression format providing lossless,
 high-quality lossy, and a unique hybrid compression mode. Although the
 technology is loosely based on previous versions of WavPack, the new version
 4 format has been designed from the ground up to offer unparalleled
 performance and functionality.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries necessary to run programs
 using libwavpack.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.wavpack.com

Package: libgweather-3-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 166
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgweather
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.7), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.27.4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.24.3), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libgweather-common (>= 2.24.0)
Description: GWeather shared library
 libgweather is a library to access weather information from online
 services for numerous locations.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: indicator-power
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 84
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libindicator3-7, libupower-glib1 (>= 0.9.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, upower, gnome-control-center (>= 3.1), gnome-settings-daemon
Recommends: indicator-applet (>= 0.2) | indicator-renderer
Description: Indicator showing power state.
 This indicator displays current power management information and gives
 the user a way to access power management preferences.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/indicator-power

Package: libqt4-sql
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 418
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libqt4-sql-mysql | libqt4-sql-odbc | libqt4-sql-psql | libqt4-sql-sqlite
Suggests: libqt4-dev
Description: Qt 4 SQL module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtSql module helps you provide seamless database integration to your Qt
 applications.
 .
 If you wish to use the SQL module for development, you should install the
 libqt4-dev package.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-sql
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 413
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.1.3), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libqt4-sql-mysql | libqt4-sql-odbc | libqt4-sql-psql | libqt4-sql-sqlite
Suggests: libqt4-dev
Description: Qt 4 SQL module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtSql module helps you provide seamless database integration to your Qt
 applications.
 .
 If you wish to use the SQL module for development, you should install the
 libqt4-dev package.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libdmapsharing-3.0-2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 242
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdmapsharing
Version: 2.9.14-1
Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.23.2), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.0), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.32), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Description: DMAP client and server library - runtime
 libdmapsharing is a library to access and share content through the
 DMAP (DAAP & DPAP) protocols. The library is written in C using GObject
 and libsoup.
 .
 This package contains the runtime needed by programs using the
 library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.flyn.org/projects/libdmapsharing/

Package: gir1.2-soup-2.4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 141
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libsoup2.4
Version: 2.38.1-1
Provides: gir1.2-soup-gnome-2.4
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0, libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.27.4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.37.92)
Conflicts: gir1.0-soup-2.4, gir1.0-soup-gnome-2.4
Description: GObject introspection data for the libsoup HTTP library
 This package contains introspection data for the libsoup HTTP library.
 .
 libsoup uses the Glib main loop and is designed to work well with GTK+
 applications.  This enables GNOME applications to access HTTP servers
 on the network in a completely asynchronous fashion, very similar to
 the GTK+ programming model (a synchronous operation mode is also
 supported for those who want it).
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libhttp-negotiate-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 72
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.00-2
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl, libhttp-message-perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: implementation of content negotiation
 HTTP::Negotiate provides a complete implementation of the HTTP content
 negotiation algorithm. Content negotiation allows for the selection of a
 preferred content representation based upon attributes of the negotiable
 variants and the value of the various Accept* header fields in the request.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTTP-Negotiate/

Package: librtmidi1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 66
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rtmidi
Version: 1.0.15~ds0-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: C++ library for realtime MIDI input/ouput
 RtMidi is a set of C++ classes that provides a common API (Application
 Programming Interface) for realtime MIDI input/output across Linux
 (native ALSA, JACK, and OSS), Macintosh OS X, SGI, and Windows
 (DirectSound and ASIO) operating systems. RtMidi significantly
 simplifies the process of interacting with computer audio hardware. It
 was designed with the following objectives:
 .
  * object-oriented C++ design
  * simple, common API across all supported platforms
  * only one source and two header files for easy inclusion in
    programming projects
  * MIDI device enumeration
 .
 MIDI input and output functionality are separated into two classes,
 RtMidiIn and RtMidiOut. Each class instance supports only a single MIDI
 connection. RtMidi does not provide timing functionality (i.e., output
 messages are sent immediately). Input messages are timestamped with delta
 times in seconds (via a double floating point type). MIDI data is passed
 to the user as raw bytes using an std::vector<unsigned char>.
 .
 This package provides the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.music.mcgill.ca/~gary/rtmidi/

Package: language-selector-gnome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 181
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: language-selector
Version: 0.79
Replaces: language-selector (<< 0.17)
Depends: language-selector-common (= 0.79), accountsservice (>= 0.6.15-2ubuntu3), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-gi, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-vte-2.90, python-apt (>= 0.6.12), aptdaemon (>= 0.40+bzr527), python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets, im-switch
Conflicts: language-selector (<< 0.17)
Description: Language selector for Ubuntu
 This package let you change and install language packs
 in Ubuntu.
 .
 This package contains the GTK+ frontend.
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: gimp-gmic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 3521
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gmic
Version: 1.5.0.8+dfsg-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libfftw3-3, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgimp2.0 (>= 2.4.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), gimp (>= 2.6)
Suggests: gmic, gmic-doc
Enhances: gimp
Description: GIMP plugin for GREYC's Magic Image Converter
 G'MIC is an interpreter of image processing macros whose goal is to
 convert, manipulate and visualize generic 1D/2D/3D multi-spectral
 image files. This includes classical color images, but also more
 complex data as image sequences or 3D volumetric images.
 .
 This package contains the GIMP plugin.
Original-Maintainer: Bernd Zeimetz <bzed@debian.org>
Homepage: http://gmic.sourceforge.net/

Package: openssl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 901
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.1)
Suggests: ca-certificates
Conffiles:
 /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf ce31ab5015842bf7c2939514a634e0e4
Description: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools
 This package contains the openssl binary and related tools.
 .
 It is part of the OpenSSL implementation of SSL.
 .
 You need it to perform certain cryptographic actions like:
  -  Creation of RSA, DH and DSA key parameters;
  -  Creation of X.509 certificates, CSRs and CRLs;
  -  Calculation of message digests;
  -  Encryption and decryption with ciphers;
  -  SSL/TLS client and server tests;
  -  Handling of S/MIME signed or encrypted mail.
Original-Maintainer: Debian OpenSSL Team <pkg-openssl-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-gnupginterface
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 113
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnupginterface
Version: 0.3.2-9.1ubuntu3
Provides: python2.7-gnupginterface
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), gnupg (>= 1.2.1) | gnupg2
Description: Python interface to GnuPG (GPG)
 GnuPGInterface is a Python module to interface with GnuPG.
 It concentrates on interacting with GnuPG via filehandles,
 providing access to control GnuPG via versatile and extensible means.
 .
 This module is based on GnuPG::Interface, a Perl module by the same
 author.
Original-Maintainer: Guilherme de S. Pastore <gpastore@colband.com.br>

Package: modemmanager
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 1155
Maintainer: Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.5.2.0-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), upstart-job
Recommends: usb-modeswitch
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.ModemManager.conf a2a61104bf3fc6aef138de420243f06b
 /etc/init/modemmanager.conf 46dc92ed2060d5db99d5f0c336aaa6f1
Description: D-Bus service for managing modems
 Provides a D-Bus interface to communicate with mobile broadband (GSM, CDMA,
 UMTS, ...) cards. Implements a loadable plugin interface to add work-arounds
 for non standard devices. Also provides patches to use networkmanager (and
 the applet) with modem manager.
 .
 Git Repository: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/ModemManager/ModemManager/

Package: printer-driver-hpcups
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 1573
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: hplip
Version: 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1
Replaces: hplip-cups (<< 3.11.10-1ubuntu2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libhpmud0, libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), ghostscript-cups, cups (>= 1.4.0) | cupsddk, cups
Suggests: hplip-doc, hplip (= 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1)
Breaks: hplip-cups (<< 3.11.10-1ubuntu2)
Description: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - CUPS Raster driver (hpcups)
 This package contains a CUPS-Raster-based printer driver which adds support
 for most inkjet printers and some LaserJet printers manufactured by HP. It
 does not provide PPDs for the fax functionality of HP's multi-function
 devices.
 .
 Users of the CUPS printing system are advised to also install the
 hplip package, and use the hp CUPS backend to send data to the printer.
 HPLIP supports USB, networked and parallel-port devices, and enables
 extended hpcups functionality such as border-less printing.
 Selecting any hpcups ppd in CUPS will use hpcups automatically.
 .
 No physical PPDs are shipped with this driver. PPDs are dynamically
 generated via a CUPS DDK .drv file.
 .
 This package can be installed to provide a minimal headless printer
 solution using CUPS.
Original-Maintainer: Debian HPIJS and HPLIP maintainers <pkg-hpijs-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

Package: gir1.2-ubuntuoneui-3.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 43
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libubuntuone
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gir1.0-ubuntuone-1.0, python-ubuntuone
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libubuntuoneui-3.0-1 (>= 2.99.3)
Breaks: python-ubuntuone
Conflicts: gir1.0-ubuntuoneui-3.0
Description: Ubuntu One widget library
 This library contains GTK widgets needed for integration of Ubuntu
 One functionalities into GTK applications.
 .
 This package contains introspection data
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libubuntuone
Original-Maintainer: Rodrigo Moya <rodrigo.moya@canonical.com>

Package: python-gi
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 861
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pygobject
Version: 3.2.2-1~precise
Replaces: python-gobject (<< 3.0.2-4)
Provides: python2.7-gi
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgirepository-1.0-1 (>= 1.29.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), gir1.2-glib-2.0 (>= 1.31.0)
Suggests: python-gi-cairo
Breaks: python-gobject (<< 3.0.2-4), python-nautilus (<= 1.1-1)
Description: Python 2.x bindings for gobject-introspection libraries
 GObject is an abstraction layer that allows programming with an object
 paradigm that is compatible with many languages. It is a part of Glib,
 the core library used to build GTK+ and GNOME.
 .
 This package contains the Python 2.x binding generator for libraries that
 support gobject-introspection, i. e. which ship a gir1.2-<name>-<version>
 package. With these packages, the libraries can be used from Python.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libglib2.0-data
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 852
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: glib2.0
Version: 2.32.3-0ubuntu1
Description: Common files for GLib library
 GLib is a library containing many useful C routines for things such
 as trees, hashes, lists, and strings.  It is a useful general-purpose
 C library used by projects such as GTK+, GIMP, and GNOME.
 .
 This package is needed for the runtime libraries to display messages in
 languages other than English.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libmatroska5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 674
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmatroska
Version: 1.3.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libebml3, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: extensible open standard audio/video container format (shared library)
 Matroska is aiming to become the standard of Multimedia
 Container Formats one day. It is based on EBML (Extensible Binary
 Meta Language), a kind of binary version of XML. This way the
 significant advantages in terms of future format extensability
 are gained without breaking file support in old parsers.
 .
 This package contains the shared library needed to run applications that
 use libmatroska.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.matroska.org/

Package: python-software-properties
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 196
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: software-properties
Version: 0.82.7.3
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-apt (>= 0.6.20ubuntu16), lsb-release, python-gnupginterface, unattended-upgrades, iso-codes, python-pycurl
Description: manage the repositories that you install software from
 This software provides an abstraction of the used apt repositories.
 It allows you to easily manage your distribution and independent software
 vendor software sources.

Package: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 549
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gdk-pixbuf
Version: 2.26.1-1
Replaces: libgtk2.0-0 (<< 2.21.3), libgtk2.0-bin (<< 2.21.3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.18), libjasper1, libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libtiff4, libx11-6, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common (= 2.26.1-1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libgtk2.0-0 (<< 2.21.3), libgtk2.0-bin (<< 2.21.3), librsvg2-2 (<< 2.26.3-2), libwmf0.2-7 (<< 0.2.8.4-7)
Description: GDK Pixbuf library
 The GDK Pixbuf library provides:
  - Image loading and saving facilities.
  - Fast scaling and compositing of pixbufs.
  - Simple animation loading (ie. animated GIFs)
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/

Package: libnet-ip-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 144
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.25-3
Depends: perl
Description: Perl extension for manipulating IPv4/IPv6 addresses
 Net::IP provides functions to deal with IPv4/IPv6 addresses.
 The module can be used as a class, allowing the user to instantiate IP
 objects, which can be single IP addresses, prefixes, or ranges of addresses.
 There is also a procedural way of accessing most of the functions. Most
 subroutines can take either IPv4 or IPv6 addresses transparently.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Net-IP/

Package: libquadmath0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 246
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gcc-4.6
Version: 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: GCC Quad-Precision Math Library
 A library, which provides quad-precision mathematical functions on targets
 supporting the __float128 datatype. The library is used to provide on such
 targets the REAL(16) type in the GNU Fortran compiler.
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libical0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 630
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libical
Version: 0.48-1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), tzdata
Description: iCalendar library implementation in C (runtime)
 libical is an open source implementation of the IETF's iCalendar calendaring
 and scheduling protocols (RFC 2445, 2446, and 2447). It parses iCal components
 and provides a C API for manipulating the component properties, parameters,
 and subcomponents.
 .
 This package contains the files necessary for running applications that use
 the libical library.
Homepage: http://freeassociation.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Fathi Boudra <fabo@debian.org>

Package: xorg
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 77
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:7.6+12ubuntu1
Provides: x-window-system, x-window-system-core
Depends: xserver-xorg (>= 1:7.6+12ubuntu1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libgl1-mesa-dri, libglu1-mesa, xfonts-base (>= 1:1.0.0-1), x11-apps, x11-session-utils, x11-utils, x11-xfs-utils, x11-xkb-utils, x11-xserver-utils, xauth, xinit, xfonts-utils, xkb-data, xorg-docs-core, xterm | x-terminal-emulator, x11-common, xinput
Recommends: xfonts-scalable (>= 1:1.0.0-1)
Suggests: xorg-docs, xfonts-100dpi (>= 1:1.0.0-1), xfonts-75dpi (>= 1:1.0.0-1)
Description: X.Org X Window System
 This metapackage provides the components for a standalone
 workstation running the X Window System.  It provides the X libraries, an X
 server, a set of fonts, and a group of basic X clients and utilities.
 .
 Higher level metapackages, such as those for desktop environments, can
 depend on this package and simplify their dependencies.
 .
 It should be noted that a package providing x-window-manager should also
 be installed to ensure a comfortable X experience.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libtelepathy-glib0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2337
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: telepathy-glib
Version: 0.18.0-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.92), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0)
Breaks: telepathy-gabble (<< 0.7.9), telepathy-sofiasip (<< 0.5.17)
Description: Telepathy framework - GLib library
 This package contains telepathy-glib, a GLib-based library for Telepathy
 components.
 .
 Telepathy is a D-Bus framework for unifying real time communication,
 including instant messaging, voice calls and video calls. It abstracts
 differences between protocols to provide a unified interface for
 applications.
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ncurses-bin
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 493
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ncurses
Version: 5.9-4
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libtinfo5 (>= 5.9-3~)
Description: terminal-related programs and man pages
 The ncurses library routines are a terminal-independent method of
 updating character screens with reasonable optimization.
 .
 This package contains the programs used for manipulating the terminfo
 database and individual terminfo entries, as well as some programs for
 resetting terminals and such.
Original-Maintainer: Craig Small <csmall@debian.org>
Homepage: http://invisible-island.net/ncurses/

Package: perl-base
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 4770
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: perl
Version: 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.1
Replaces: libperl5.8 (<< 5.8.0-20), libscalar-list-utils-perl, libxsloader-perl, perl (<< 5.10.1-12), perl-modules (<< 5.10.1-1)
Provides: libscalar-list-utils-perl, libxsloader-perl, perl5-base, perlapi-5.14.2
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), dpkg (>= 1.14.20)
Suggests: perl
Breaks: autoconf2.13 (<< 2.13-45), libfile-spec-perl (<< 3.3300), libmarc-charset-perl (<< 1.2), libscalar-list-utils-perl (<< 1:1.23), libxsloader-perl (<< 0.13)
Conflicts: doc-base (<< 0.10.3), libxml-sax-perl (<< 0.99+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1), mono-gac (<< 2.10.8.1-1ubuntu1), safe-rm (<< 0.8), update-inetd (<< 4.41)
Description: minimal Perl system
 Perl is a scripting language used in many system scripts and utilities.
 .
 This package provides a Perl interpreter and the small subset of the
 standard run-time library required to perform basic tasks. For a full
 Perl installation, install "perl" (and its dependencies, "perl-modules"
 and "perl-doc").
Original-Maintainer: Niko Tyni <ntyni@debian.org>

Package: python-egenix-mxdatetime
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 359
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: egenix-mx-base
Version: 3.2.1-1ubuntu1
Replaces: python2.3-egenix-mxdatetime, python2.4-egenix-mxdatetime
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-egenix-mxtools
Suggests: python-egenix-mxdatetime-dbg, python-egenix-mxdatetime-doc
Conflicts: python2.3-egenix-mxdatetime, python2.4-egenix-mxdatetime
Description: date and time handling routines for Python
 mxDateTime is a Python extension package that provides three new
 objects, DateTime, DateTimeDelta and RelativeDateTime, which let you
 store and handle date/time values in a much more natural way than by
 using ticks (seconds since 1970-01-01 00:00:00 UTC), the representation
 used by Python's time module).
 .
 You can add, subtract and even multiply instances, pickle and copy
 them and convert the results to strings, COM dates, ticks and some
 other more esoteric values. In addition, there are several convenient
 constructors and formatters at hand to greatly simplify dealing with
 dates and times in real-world applications.
 .
 In addition to providing an easy-to-use Python interface the package
 also exports a comfortable C API interface for other extensions to
 build upon. This is especially interesting for database applications
 which often have to deal with date/time values (the mxODBC package is
 one example of an extension using this interface).
 .
 mxDateTime can convert between various different date/time storage
 formats, including COM dates, TJD, MJD, JDN, tuples and, probably
 most important, strings.
 .
 The date/time parser included in mxDateTime is one of the most
 flexible such parser available for Python. It is constantly being
 improved to make parsing date/time strings as easy as possible. At
 the same time, it offers a fully customizable interface which allows
 selecting valid date/time formats from a range of predefined
 categories.
 .
 There are also special parser and formatter modules for ARPA and ISO
 date/time formats, which are handy if you work a lot with Internet
 standards.
Original-Maintainer: Joel Rosdahl <joel@debian.org>

Package: libgrip0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 67
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgrip
Version: 0.3.5-0ubuntu1~12.04.1
Replaces: libgrip-0.1-0 (<< 0.2.0-0ubuntu1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgeis1 (>= 1.0.8), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.6), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.8-0ubuntu1)
Breaks: libgrip-0.1-0 (<< 0.2.0-0ubuntu1)
Description: provides multitouch gestures to GTK+ apps
 .
 Libgrip hooks gesture recognition into GTK+ applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libgrip

Package: sysv-rc
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 232
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: sysvinit
Version: 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu11.1
Replaces: file-rc
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, sysvinit-utils (>= 2.86.ds1-62), insserv (>> 1.12.0-10)
Recommends: lsb-base (>= 3.2-14)
Suggests: sysv-rc-conf, bum
Breaks: initscripts (<< 2.86.ds1-63)
Conflicts: file-rc
Description: System-V-like runlevel change mechanism
 This package provides support for the System-V like system
 for booting, changing runlevels, and shutting down,
 configured through symbolic links in /etc/rc?.d/.
Homepage: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/sysvinit
Original-Maintainer: Debian sysvinit maintainers <pkg-sysvinit-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libutempter0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 92
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libutempter
Version: 1.1.5-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), adduser
Description: A privileged helper for utmp/wtmp updates (runtime)
 The libutempter library provides interface for terminal emulators such as
 screen and xterm to record user sessions to utmp and wtmp files.
 .
 The utempter is a privileged helper used by libutempter library to manipulate
 utmp and wtmp files.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Krap Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://freshmeat.net/projects/libutempter

Package: libtimedate-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 248
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.2000-1
Replaces: timedate
Provides: timedate
Depends: perl
Conflicts: timedate
Description: collection of modules to manipulate date/time information
 TimeDate is a collection of Perl modules useful for manipulating date and
 time information. Date::Parse can parse absolute date specifications in a
 wide variety of input formats and many languages (via Date::Language).
 .
 This package also includes Date::Format, which can format dates into strings,
 as well as Time::Zone, which contains miscellaneous time zone functions.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/TimeDate/

Package: language-pack-gnome-en-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: translations
Installed-Size: 7499
Maintainer: Language pack maintainers <language-packs@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:12.04+20120801
Replaces: language-pack-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-gnome-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-gnome-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-kde-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-kde-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801)
Depends: locales (>= 2.3.6), language-pack-gnome-en (>= 1:12.04+20120801)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.10.27ubuntu1)
Conflicts: language-pack-gnome-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801)
Description: GNOME translations for language English
 Translation data for all supported GNOME packages for:
 English
 .
 This package provides the bulk of translation data and is updated
 only seldom. language-pack-gnome-en provides frequent
 translation updates, so you should install this as well.

Package: apt
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 3167
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5
Replaces: manpages-pl (<< 20060617-3~)
Depends: ubuntu-keyring, libapt-pkg4.12 (>= 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5), libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), gnupg
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Suggests: aptitude | synaptic | wajig, dpkg-dev, apt-doc, bzip2, lzma, python-apt
Conflicts: python-apt (<< 0.7.93.2~)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20changelog 8baafd95750e9c31c45512ff7bde7043
 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove b9bbfaa2954b0499576b8d00c37d6a34
 /etc/cron.daily/apt 24804a562eda58422fd0f084c062ef63
 /etc/logrotate.d/apt 179f2ed4f85cbaca12fa3d69c2a4a1c3
Description: commandline package manager
 This package provides commandline tools for searching and
 managing as well as querying information about packages
 as a low-level access to all features of the libapt-pkg library.
 .
 These include:
  * apt-get for retrieval of packages and information about them
    from authenticated sources and for installation, upgrade and
    removal of packages together with their dependencies
  * apt-cache for querying available information about installed
    as well as installable packages
  * apt-cdrom to use removable media as a source for packages
  * apt-config as an interface to the configuration settings
  * apt-key as an interface to manage authentication keys
Original-Maintainer: APT Development Team <deity@lists.debian.org>

Package: zeitgeist-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 819
Maintainer: Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals <rainct@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: zeitgeist
Version: 0.9.0-1ubuntu1
Provides: zeitgeist-extension-fts
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 1.0.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libxapian22, python-zeitgeist
Suggests: zeitgeist-datahub
Conffiles:
 /etc/bash_completion.d/zeitgeist-daemon d1d81ff1ad068bdd27d0a48485af830e
Description: event logging framework - engine
 Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files
 opened, websites visited, conversations held with other people, etc.) and
 makes the relevant information available to other applications.
 .
 It serves as a comprehensive activity log and also makes it possible to
 determine relationships between items based on usage patterns.
 .
 This package contains the main daemon (in its new Vala implementation,
 codenamed "Bluebird"). It also includes the FTS (Full Text Search)
 extension.
Homepage: http://zeitgeist-project.com/

Package: branding-ubuntu
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 1296
Maintainer: Scott Ritchie <scottritchie@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.7
Provides: branding
Description: Replacement artwork with Ubuntu branding
 The branding-ubuntu package is a series of replacement artworks for packages to
 make them more Ubuntu specific and fit in with the overall theme.  Removal of
 the branding package should cause branded applications to fall back to their
 default artwork.
Homepage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/branding

Package: libusbmuxd1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 56
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: usbmuxd
Version: 1.0.7-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libplist1 (>= 0.16)
Description: USB multiplexor daemon for iPhone and iPod Touch devices - library
 usbmuxd, the USB multiplexor daemon, is in charge of coordinating
 access to iPhone and iPod Touch services over USB. Synchronization and
 management applications for the iPhone and iPod Touch need this daemon
 to communicate with such devices concurrently.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: gtkpod Maintainers <pkg-gtkpod-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://marcansoft.com/blog/iphonelinux/usbmuxd/

Package: libutouch-evemu1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 51
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: utouch-evemu
Version: 1.0.9-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: KernelInput Event Device Emulation Library
 The evemu library and tools are used to describe devices, record data,
 create emulation devices and replay data from kernel evdev (input event)
 devices.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library used by the evemu-tools and the
 uTouch stack.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/utouch-evemu

Package: indicator-appmenu
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 278
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.3.97-0ubuntu1
Depends: libbamf3-0 (>= 0.2.110), libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 (>= 0.4.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libindicator3-7, libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libx11-6, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: indicator-applet | indicator-renderer, appmenu-gtk, appmenu-gtk3, appmenu-qt
Breaks: indicator-applet (<< 0.3.0), indicator-application (<< 0.4.90), indicator-application-gtk2 (<< 0.4.90)
Conflicts: libdbusmenu-glib1 (<< 0.3.7), libdbusmenu-gtk1 (<< 0.3.7)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/indicator-appmenu-crashdb.conf 06336e6b7493783d4cfd355135692bc1
Description: Indicator for application menus.
 .
 This package provides support for application menus.
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu

Package: apg
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 224
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.2.3.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-5)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apg.conf 87cbe479394590cd9651d576319593b2
Description: Automated Password Generator - Standalone version
 APG (Automated Password Generator) is the tool set for random
 password generation. It generates some random words of required type
 and prints them to standard output. This binary package contains only
 the standalone version of apg.
 Advantages:
  * Built-in ANSI X9.17 RNG (Random Number Generator)(CAST/SHA1)
  * Built-in password quality checking system (now it has support for Bloom
    filter for faster access)
  * Two Password Generation Algorithms:
     1. Pronounceable Password Generation Algorithm (according to NIST
        FIPS 181)
     2. Random Character Password Generation Algorithm with 35
        configurable modes of operation
  * Configurable password length parameters
  * Configurable amount of generated passwords
  * Ability to initialize RNG with user string
  * Support for /dev/random
  * Ability to crypt() generated passwords and print them as additional output.
  * Special parameters to use APG in script
  * Ability to log password generation requests for network version
  * Ability to control APG service access using tcpd
  * Ability to use password generation service from any type of box (Mac,
    WinXX, etc.) that connected to network
  * Ability to enforce remote users to use only allowed type of password
    generation
 The client/server version of apg has been deliberately omitted.
 .
 Upstream URL: http://www.adel.nursat.kz/apg/download.shtml
Original-Maintainer: Marc Haber <mh+debian-packages@zugschlus.de>

Package: telepathy-mission-control-5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 548
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:5.12.0-0ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 3.2.2-2~), libmission-control-plugins0 (= 1:5.12.0-0ubuntu2.1), libnm-glib4 (>= 0.7.999), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.17.5), libupower-glib1 (>= 0.9.11), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Suggests: apparmor
Conflicts: telepathy-mission-control
Conffiles:
 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.telepathy febdfbee4af4d00f41ca2f59629fade3
Description: management daemon for Telepathy real-time communication framework
 Telepathy Mission Control 5 is an account manager and channel dispatcher for
 the Telepathy framework, allowing user interfaces and other clients
 to share connections to real-time communication services without conflicting.
 It implements the AccountManager and ChannelDispatcher D-Bus APIs as described
 by telepathy-spec.
 .
 The account manager part stores real time communication account details,
 connects to the stored accounts on request, and sets the accounts' presence,
 nickname and avatar according to requests from Telepathy user interfaces and
 other components.
 .
 The channel dispatcher part responds to incoming communication channels
 (message streams, voice/video calls, file transfers etc.) by dispatching
 them to suitable user interfaces, and requests outgoing communication
 channels according to requests from a Telepathy UI.
 .
 This is not a compatible replacement for Mission Control 4 (in the
 telepathy-mission-control package), but they can be installed in parallel.
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: brasero
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1036
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libbrasero-media3-1 (= 3.4.1-0ubuntu1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.0), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.15), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libsm6, libtotem-plparser17 (>= 2.32), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (>= 0.10.0), gnome-icon-theme, gvfs, brasero-common (= 3.4.1-0ubuntu1)
Recommends: brasero-cdrkit
Suggests: vcdimager, libdvdcss2
Conflicts: nautilus-cd-burner
Description: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME
 Brasero is a simple application to burn, copy and erase CD and DVD
 media: audio, video or data. It features among other things:
  * On-the-fly burning
  * Multisession support
  * On-the-fly conversion of music playlists in all formats supported by
    GStreamer
 .
 This package contains the main binary, the burning plugins and the
 nautilus extension.
 .
 The following packages, if installed, will provide Brasero with added
 functionality:
  * cdrdao to burn combined data/audio CDs and for byte-to-byte copy
  * GStreamer backends to support more audio formats
  * vcdimager to create VCDs or SVCDs
  * libdvdcss2 to copy encrypted DVDs
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/brasero/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: thunderbird-globalmenu
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 251
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: thunderbird
Version: 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk4 (>= 0.4.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), thunderbird (= 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
Description: Unity appmenu integration for Thunderbird
 This package provides an extension which adds support for the Unity
 appmenu to Thunderbird

Package: libmtp9
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 413
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmtp
Version: 1.1.3-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.9~rc3), libmtp-common
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: udev, libmtp-runtime
Description: Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library
 libmtp is a library for communicating with MTP aware devices in POSIX
 compliant operating systems.  It implements MTP Basic, the subset
 proposed for standardization.
 .
 The Media Transfer Protocol (commonly referred to as MTP) is a devised
 set of custom extensions to support the transfer of music files on
 USB digital audio players and movie files on USB portable media players.
Original-Maintainer: Alessio Treglia <alessio@debian.org>
Homepage: http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/

Package: gnome-icon-theme-symbolic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1396
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.4.0-1
Replaces: gnome-power-manager (<< 3.2)
Depends: hicolor-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme (>= 3.4), gnome-icon-theme (<< 3.5)
Breaks: gnome-power-manager (<< 3.2)
Enhances: gnome-icon-theme
Description: GNOME desktop icon theme (symbolic icons)
 This package contains a set of icons used by the GNOME desktop.
 The icons are used in the panel menu, and in nautilus and other
 applications, to represent the different applications, files,
 directories, and devices.
 .
 These stylised icons are symbolic variations on the standard
 theme (see http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/SymbolicIcons).
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ubuntuone-client
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 332
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.0.2-0ubuntu1
Replaces: nautilus-ubuntuone, ubuntuone-oauth-login, ubuntuone-storagefs
Depends: python, python-ubuntuone-client (= 3.0.2-0ubuntu1), gir1.2-notify-0.7, python-configglue, python-apport, python-twisted-core (>= 11.1.0-1ubuntu1), ubuntu-sso-client (>= 2.99.91)
Recommends: gir1.2-unity-5.0 | gir1.2-unity-4.0 | gir1.2-unity-3.0 (>= 3.8.4), gir1.2-indicate-0.7 | gir1.2-indicate-0.6, ubuntuone-installer (>= 2.99.5-0ubuntu3), ubuntu-sso-client-gui (>= 2.99.91)
Suggests: ubuntuone-client-dbg, ubuntuone-client-proxy
Conflicts: nautilus-ubuntuone, ubuntuone-client-gnome (<< 1.5.7), ubuntuone-oauth-login, ubuntuone-storagefs
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/ubuntuone-launch.desktop 38d63fdbb2a279c6eae2602751572f9d
Description: Ubuntu One client
 Ubuntu One is a suite of on-line services. This package contains the
 synchronization daemon for the Ubuntu One file sharing service.
Homepage: https://one.ubuntu.com
Original-Maintainer: Rick McBride <rick.mcbride@canonical.com>

Package: bluez
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 2466
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.98-2ubuntu7
Replaces: bluez-audio (<= 3.36-3), bluez-input, bluez-network, bluez-serial, bluez-utils (<= 3.36-3), udev (<< 170-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcap-ng0, libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libudev0 (>= 147), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12), upstart-job, module-init-tools, udev (>= 170-1), lsb-base, dbus, python-dbus
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Breaks: udev (<< 170-1)
Conflicts: bluez-audio (<= 3.36-3), bluez-utils (<= 3.36-3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/bluetooth.conf e6b0122c1e5cd56016859a0767a8cfcb
 /etc/bluetooth/main.conf 040f452803430c8c9b95f50c60e43b4b
 /etc/bluetooth/serial.conf 5dcc15dd1153ddebbd41612da9b642e5
 /etc/bluetooth/input.conf 4bebcedeed8770b1aea07eefc5c35a52
 /etc/bluetooth/network.conf 0c7497c405b963382ff71789d0730abd
 /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf c2ee67e4141ac548f5bc49634f44018a
 /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf 0a87d3eddd29683c1456688907e67b4f
 /etc/bluetooth/proximity.conf b75823a140e00905d41465c380bf89fe
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf ab36f00296c5d1f7ce78db671fb4338a
Description: Bluetooth tools and daemons
 This package contains tools and system daemons for using Bluetooth devices.
 .
 BlueZ is the official Linux Bluetooth protocol stack. It is an Open Source
 project distributed under GNU General Public License (GPL).
Homepage: http://www.bluez.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Bluetooth Maintainers <pkg-bluetooth-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libdconf0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 86
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: d-conf
Version: 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: dconf-gsettings-backend (<< 0.10.0)
Description: simple configuration storage system - runtime library
 DConf is a low-level key/value database designed for storing desktop
 environment settings.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/dconf
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: policykit-desktop-privileges
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 47
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.10
Recommends: policykit-1
Description: run common desktop actions without password
 This package provides a set of PolicyKit privileges which allow Administrators
 to run common actions without being asked for their password:
 .
  * mounting and checking internal disk drives (through udisks)
  * setting the CPU speed and policy (through the GNOME CPU frequency applet)
  * setting the time and timezone (through the GNOME clock applet or through
    KDE)
  * Adding/changing system-wide NetworkManager connections
  * Update already installed software
  * Configure printers
 .
 It does not change privileges for non-Administrators (users who are not in the
 "admin" or "sudo" group). So this satisfies the typical desktop/laptop use
 case where the user has full control over the hardware anyway.
 .
 This is implemented by shipping a pklocalauthority(8) file.

Package: sgml-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.26+nmu1ubuntu1
Suggests: sgml-base-doc
Conflicts: sgml-data (<= 0.02), sgmltools-2 (<= 2.0.2-4)
Description: SGML infrastructure and SGML catalog file support
 This package creates the SGML infrastructure directories and provides
 SGML catalog file support in compliance with the current Debian SGML
 Policy draft:
 .
   * infrastructure directories:
      - /etc/sgml
      - /usr/share/sgml/{declaration,dtd,entities,misc,stylesheet}
      - /usr/share/local/sgml/{declaration,dtd,entities,misc,stylesheet}
 .
   * update-catalog(8): tool for maintaining the root SGML catalog
     file and the package SGML catalog files in the '/etc/sgml' directory
Original-Maintainer: Debian XML/SGML Group <debian-xml-sgml-pkgs@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxslt1.1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 473
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxslt
Version: 1.1.26-8ubuntu1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: XSLT 1.0 processing library - runtime library
 XSLT is an XML language for defining transformations of XML files from
 XML to some other arbitrary format, such as XML, HTML, plain text, etc.
 using standard XSLT stylesheets. libxslt is a C library which
 implements XSLT version 1.0.
 .
 This package contains the libxslt library used by applications for XSLT
 transformations.
Homepage: http://xmlsoft.org/xslt/
Original-Maintainer: Debian XML/SGML Group <debian-xml-sgml-pkgs@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libswitch-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 74
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.16-2
Depends: perl, perl-modules
Description: switch statement for Perl
 Switch.pm implements a generalized case mechanism that covers many
 possible combinations of switch and case values.
 .
 This is an obsolete module provided for compatiblity since it is being
 removed from the core. For perl 5.10 and above the "given/when" builtins
 are much preferred.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Switch/

Package: libdigest-hmac-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 72
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.03+dfsg-1
Depends: perl
Description: module for creating standard message integrity checks
 HMAC is used for message integrity checks between two parties
 that share a secret key, and works in combination with some other
 Digest algorithm, usually MD5 or SHA-1.  The HMAC mechanism
 is described in RFC 2104.
 .
 The Digest::HMAC module follow the common Digest:: interface,
 but the constructor takes the secret key and the name of some
 other simple Digest:: module as argument.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Digest-HMAC/

Package: python-brlapi
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 239
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: brltty
Version: 4.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: libbrlapi0.5, libc6 (>= 2.14), python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python bindings for BrlAPI
 This package provides a Python module to access a braille display.
Homepage: http://mielke.cc/brltty/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: libisc83
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 389
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bind9
Version: 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libbind0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Conflicts: libbind0, libbind9-41
Description: ISC Shared Library used by BIND
 The Berkeley Internet Name Domain (BIND) implements an Internet domain
 name server.  BIND is the most widely-used name server software on the
 Internet, and is supported by the Internet Software Consortium, www.isc.org.
 This package delivers the libisc shared library used by BIND's daemons and
 clients.
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: libopenal-data
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 47
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: openal-soft
Version: 1:1.13-4ubuntu3
Replaces: libopenal1 (<< 1:1.13-3)
Breaks: libopenal1 (<< 1:1.13-3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/openal/alsoft.conf 516f7a2891d1897ad0b621929e54bed1
Description: Software implementation of the OpenAL API (data files)
 OpenAL, the Open Audio Library, is a joint effort to create an open,
 vendor-neutral, cross-platform API for interactive, primarily spatialized
 audio. OpenAL's primary audience are application developers and desktop
 users that rely on portable standards like OpenGL, for games and other
 multimedia applications.
 .
 This library is meant as a compatible update/replacement to the OpenAL Sample
 Implementation (the SI). The SI has been unmaintained for quite a while, and
 would require a lot of work to clean up. This is a fork the old Windows version
 to attempt an accelerated ALSA version of an OpenAL implementation.
 .
 OpenAL Soft supports mono, stereo, 4-channel, 5.1, 6.1, and 7.1 output, as
 opposed to the SI's 4-channel max (though it did have some provisions for 6
 channel, this was not 5.1, and was seemingly a "late" addition). OpenAL Soft
 does not support the Vorbis and MP3 extensions, however those were considered
 deprecated even in the SI. It does, though, support some of the newer
 extensions like AL_EXT_FLOAT32 and AL_EXT_MCFORMATS for multi-channel and
 floating-point formats, as well as ALC_EXT_EFX for environmental audio effects,
 and others.
 .
 This package installs data files used by the OpenAL Soft shared library.
Homepage: http://kcat.strangesoft.net/openal.html
Original-Maintainer: Debian Games Team <pkg-games-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: pciutils
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: standard
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 920
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:3.1.8-2ubuntu5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libpci3 (= 1:3.1.8-2ubuntu5)
Suggests: bzip2, wget | curl | lynx
Description: Linux PCI Utilities
 This package contains various utilities for inspecting and setting of
 devices connected to the PCI bus.
Homepage: http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~mj/pciutils.shtml
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: libvlc5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 137
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vlc
Version: 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: vlc (<< 0.8.6.c-6)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libvlccore5 (>= 2.0.0)
Description: multimedia player and streamer library
 This package contains the shared library required by applications using VLC
 features.
 .
 VLC is the VideoLAN project's media player. It plays MPEG, MPEG-2, MPEG-4,
 DivX, MOV, WMV, QuickTime, WebM, FLAC, MP3, Ogg/Vorbis files, DVDs, VCDs,
 podcasts, and multimedia streams from various network sources.
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-totem-plparser-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 78
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: totem-pl-parser
Version: 3.4.1-1
Replaces: gir1.0-totem-plparser-1.0
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0, libtotem-plparser17 (>= 2.32.2)
Conflicts: gir1.0-totem-plparser-1.0
Description: GObject introspection data for the Totem Playlist Parser library
 This package contains introspection data for the Totem Playlist Parser
 library.
 .
 totem-pl-parser is a simple GObject-based library to parse a host of
 playlist formats, as well as save those.
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: rfkill
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.4-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), upstart-job
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/rfkill-store.conf 086333623d9d1e0f712f5bca6059e9ab
 /etc/init/rfkill-restore.conf 74e0f50df02b17aa4ac8684822969cbc
Description: tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices
 rfkill is a simple tool for accessing the Linux rfkill device interface,
 which is used to enable and disable wireless networking devices, typically
 WLAN, Bluetooth and mobile broadband.
 .
 rfkill uses /dev/rfkill, which is present in Linux kernel 2.6.31 and later.
Homepage: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
Original-Maintainer: Darren Salt <linux@youmustbejoking.demon.co.uk>

Package: libdbus-glib-1-2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 230
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dbus-glib
Version: 0.98-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.2.16), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: simple interprocess messaging system (GLib-based shared library)
 D-Bus is a message bus, used for sending messages between applications.
 Conceptually, it fits somewhere in between raw sockets and CORBA in
 terms of complexity.
 .
 This package provides the GLib-based shared library for applications using the
 GLib interface to D-Bus.
 .
 See the dbus description for more information about D-Bus in general.
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/DBusBindings

Package: gir1.2-totem-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 215
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: totem
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, gir1.2-totem-plparser-1.0, libtotem0 (<< 3.1), libtotem0 (>= 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1)
Description: GObject introspection data for Totem media player
 Totem is a simple yet featureful media player for GNOME which can read
 a large number of file formats.
 .
 This package contains introspection data for the Totem media player.
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: polipo
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 780
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.4.1-1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Conffiles:
 /etc/polipo/config 4715bbb3698e16ee9358d184cf9ff1c0
 /etc/polipo/forbidden 1374f6165d0d3b6bcb00f9554a235745
 /etc/polipo/options 471411df240d16ec485dcb56fcec07ec
 /etc/cron.daily/polipo bffdde2b12806a85524719199c7e0446
 /etc/init.d/polipo 5fc210e5f98ce894b982d58973131259
 /etc/logrotate.d/polipo cee60f02c0fcc6934c100cb7d0ab9fc4
Description: a small, caching web proxy
 Polipo is a caching web proxy (a web cache) designed to be used by one
 person or a small group of people. It is similar in spirit to WWWOFFLE, but
 the implementation techniques are more like the ones used by Squid.
 .
 Polipo has some features that are unique among currently available proxies:
 .
  o Polipo will use HTTP/1.1 pipelining if it believes that the remote
  server supports it, whether the incoming requests are pipelined or
  come in simultaneously on multiple connections (this is more than the
  simple usage of persistent connections, which is done by e.g. Squid);
 .
  o Polipo will cache the initial segment of an instance if the
  download has been interrupted, and, if necessary, complete it later
  using Range requests;
 .
  o Polipo will upgrade client requests to HTTP/1.1 even if they come
  in as HTTP/1.0, and up- or downgrade server replies to the client's
  capabilities (this may involve conversion to or from the HTTP/1.1
  chunked encoding);
 .
  o Polipo has fairly complete support for IPv6 (except for scoped
  (link-local) addresses).
 .
 Optionally, Polipo can use a technique known as Poor Man's Multiplexing
 to reduce latency.
Original-Maintainer: Erinn Clark <erinn@torproject.org>
Homepage: http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~jch/software/polipo/

Package: libquicktime2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1004
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libquicktime
Version: 2:1.2.3-4build2
Depends: libavcodec53 (>= 4:0.8~beta2-2) | libavcodec-extra-53 (>= 4:0.8~beta2-2), libc6 (>= 2.11), libdv4, libfaad2, libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libmp3lame0, libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libschroedinger-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), libswscale2 (>= 4:0.8~beta2-2) | libswscale-extra-2 (>= 4:0.8~beta2-2), libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2), libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.2), libx264-120, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Description: library for reading and writing Quicktime files
 libquicktime is a library for reading and writing QuickTime files on UNIX
 systems. Video CODECs supported by this library are OpenDivX, MJPA, JPEG Photo,
 PNG, RGB, YUV 4:2:2, and YUV 4:2:0 compression. Supported audio CODECs are Ogg
 Vorbis, IMA4, ulaw, and any linear PCM format.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://libquicktime.sourceforge.net/

Package: manpages-dev
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 1699
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: manpages
Version: 3.35-0.1ubuntu1
Replaces: glibc-doc (<< 2.11.2-3), libaio-dev
Depends: manpages
Suggests: man-browser
Description: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development
 These man pages describe the Linux programming interface, including
 these two sections:
  2 = Linux system calls.
  3 = Library calls (note that a more comprehensive source of information
      may be found in the glibc-doc package).
Homepage: http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/
Original-Maintainer: Martin Schulze <joey@debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-standard
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: metapackages
Installed-Size: 57
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ubuntu-meta
Version: 1.267
Depends: at, busybox-static, cpio, cron, dmidecode, dnsutils, dosfstools, ed, file, ftp, hdparm, info, iptables, language-selector-common, logrotate, lshw, lsof, ltrace, man-db, memtest86+, mime-support, parted, pciutils, popularity-contest, psmisc, rsync, strace, time, usbutils, wget
Recommends: apparmor, apt-transport-https, bash-completion, command-not-found, friendly-recovery, iputils-tracepath, irqbalance, manpages, mlocate, mtr-tiny, nano, ntfs-3g, openssh-client, plymouth, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text, ppp, pppconfig, pppoeconf, tcpdump, telnet, ufw, update-manager-core, uuid-runtime
Description: The Ubuntu standard system
 This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu standard system.
 This set of packages provides a comfortable command-line Unix-like
 environment.
 .
 It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that
 it not be removed.

Package: libxres1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 68
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxres
Version: 2:1.0.5-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libx11-6, libxext6, x11-common
Description: X11 Resource extension library
 libXRes provides an X Window System client interface to the Resource
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The Resource extension allows for X clients to see and monitor the X resource
 usage of various clients (pixmaps, et al).
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXRes
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: unity-asset-pool
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 283
Maintainer: Kenneth Wimer <kwwii@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.8.23-0ubuntu1
Provides: unity-icon-theme
Depends: gnome-icon-theme, hicolor-icon-theme
Description: Unity Assets Pool
 Includes icons and other images for Unity
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity-asset-pool

Package: telepathy-gabble
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 1926
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.16.0-0ubuntu2
Provides: telepathy-connection-manager
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libnice10 (>= 0.1.0), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.4.0), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.18.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Breaks: telepathy-mission-control-5 (<< 1:5.5)
Description: Jabber/XMPP connection manager
 Gabble is a Jabber/XMPP connection manager for the Telepathy framework,
 currently supporting single user chats, multi user chats and voice/video
 calls. Install this package to use Telepathy instant messaging clients
 with Jabber/XMPP servers, including Google Talk and Facebook Chat.
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: grub-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 5016
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: grub2
Version: 1.99-21ubuntu3.4
Replaces: grub-coreboot (<< 1.99-1), grub-efi (<< 1.99-1), grub-efi-amd64 (<< 1.99-1), grub-efi-ia32 (<< 1.99-1), grub-ieee1275 (<< 1.99-1), grub-linuxbios (<< 1.96+20080831-1), grub-pc (<< 1.99-1), grub-yeeloong (<< 1.99-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libdevmapper1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.36), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libfuse2 (>= 2.8.1), gettext-base, lsb-base (>= 3.0-6)
Recommends: os-prober (>= 1.33)
Suggests: multiboot-doc, grub-emu, xorriso (>= 0.5.6.pl00), desktop-base (>= 4.0.6)
Breaks: friendly-recovery (<< 0.2.13), lupin-support (<< 0.30)
Conflicts: mdadm (<< 2.6.7-2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init.d/grub-common f5078cf9df66751dec9ae8f7baf4a0c2
 /etc/bash_completion.d/grub cf52e83153e368b56b4406d07c9bc640
 /etc/pm/sleep.d/10_grub-common bc63b0c6613e95979446d17a88875d6a
 /etc/grub.d/README be58f42dfe74feb6eeb98c6a843c743f
 /etc/grub.d/10_linux a7477a304274ed14b7beca637c0c1ec2
 /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober e143b0b3a2212a459d7b1f5fba6bc7aa
 /etc/grub.d/40_custom babe7de352fe18de5a238569cf4b8a11
 /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen e064f8969c152cc57a9fc3895c7927a7
 /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme aec4119832bdfdf90e247a74f26a7d85
 /etc/grub.d/00_header 110ee7cc2bfc073ae00df01fb90c239e
 /etc/grub.d/41_custom 50fe323bbb00abdf77271f8e87dc175c
Description: GRand Unified Bootloader (common files)
 This package contains common files shared by the distinct flavours of GRUB.
 It is shared between GRUB Legacy and GRUB 2, although a number of files
 specific to GRUB 2 are here as long as they do not break GRUB Legacy.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
Original-Maintainer: GRUB Maintainers <pkg-grub-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: mtools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: otherosfs
Installed-Size: 456
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.0.12-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Suggests: floppyd
Conffiles:
 /etc/mtools.conf 659bb18a4490dcb17ad0b0139c2fb654
Description: Tools for manipulating MSDOS files
 Mtools is a collection of utilities to access MS-DOS disks from Unix
 without mounting them. It supports Win'95 style long file names, OS/2
 Xdf disks, ZIP/JAZ disks and 2m disks (store up to 1992kB on a high
 density 3 1/2 disk).
 .
 Also included in this package are commands to eject and manipulate
 the write/password protection control of Zip disks.
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.mtools.linux.lu/

Package: gedit
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 2716
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gedit-dev (<< 3.3.7-0ubuntu2)
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libenchant1c2a (>= 1.6), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgirepository-1.0-1 (>= 0.9.3), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.18), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.15), libgtksourceview-3.0-0 (>= 3.0.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libpeas-1.0-0 (>= 1.1.0), libsm6, libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libzeitgeist-1.0-1 (>= 0.3.2), gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-gtksource-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, gedit-common (>= 3.4), gedit-common (<< 3.5), gsettings-desktop-schemas, python-gi, gir1.2-peas-1.0, iso-codes
Recommends: zenity, yelp
Breaks: gedit-plugins (<< 2.91)
Description: official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment
 gedit is a text editor which supports most standard editor features,
 extending this basic functionality with other features not usually
 found in simple text editors. gedit is a graphical application which
 supports editing multiple text files in one window (known sometimes as
 tabs or MDI).
 .
 gedit fully supports international text through its use of the Unicode
 UTF-8 encoding in edited files. Its core feature set includes syntax
 highlighting of source code, auto indentation and printing and print preview
 support.
 .
 gedit is also extensible through its plugin system, which currently
 includes support for spell checking, comparing files, viewing CVS
 ChangeLogs, and adjusting indentation levels.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gedit/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libalut0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: freealut
Version: 1.1.0-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libopenal1
Description: OpenAL Utility Toolkit
 freealut is a free implementation of OpenAL's ALUT standard. ALUT is a set of
 portable functions which remove the annoying details of getting an audio
 application started. It is the OpenAL counterpart of what GLUT is for OpenGL.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Games Team <pkg-games-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://openal.org/

Package: unity-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 458
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: unity
Version: 5.16.0-0ubuntu1
Replaces: unity (<< 4.0.1-0ubuntu1~)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), python
Conflicts: unity (<< 3.2.2-0ubuntu3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/unity-crashdb.conf c6461bd30cfdd85f22ae455f1b9ed632
 /etc/compizconfig/upgrades/com.canonical.unity.unity.03.upgrade 224d5a495b6a6dcaa8dff679bd3d3c57
Description: Common files for the Unity interface.
 Unity is a desktop experience that sings. Designed by Canonical and the Ayatana
 community, Unity is all about the combination of familiarity and the future. We
 bring together visual design, analysis of user experience testing, modern
 graphics technologies and a deep understanding of the free software landscape
 to produce what we hope will be the lightest, most elegant and most delightful
 way to use your PC.
 .
 This package contains commons file that are architecture independent.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity

Package: libgif4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 84
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: giflib
Version: 4.1.6-9ubuntu1
Provides: libungif4g
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library for GIF images (library)
 GIFLIB is a package of portable tools and library routines for working with GIF
 images.
 .
 This package contains the library.
Homepage: http://giflib.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Thibaut GRIDEL <tgridel@free.fr>

Package: gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk-0.4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 98
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdbusmenu
Version: 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libdbusmenu-gtk4 (= 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.1), gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4 (= 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.1), gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-2.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0
Description: typelib file for libdbusmenu-gtk4
 libdbusmenu passes a menu structure across DBus so that a program can
 create a menu simply without worrying about how it is displayed on the
 other side of the bus.
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings for libdbusmenu-gtk4.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/dbusmenu
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgrail5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 181
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: grail
Version: 3.0.6-0ubuntu0.12.04.01
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libframe6 (>= 2.2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Gesture Recognition And Instantiation Library
 This library consists of an interface and tools for handling gesture
 recognition and gesture instantiation. Applications can use the grail
 callbacks to receive gesture primitives and raw input events from the
 underlying kernel device.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/grail

Package: accountsservice
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 316
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.6.15-2ubuntu9.4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25.11), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), libaccountsservice0 (= 0.6.15-2ubuntu9.4), dbus
Suggests: gnome-control-center
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.Accounts.conf 06247d62052029ead7d9ec1ef9457f42
Description: query and manipulate user account information
 The AccountService project provides a set of D-Bus
 interfaces for querying and manipulating user account
 information and an implementation of these interfaces,
 based on the useradd, usermod and userdel commands.
Homepage: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/
Original-Maintainer: Alessio Treglia <alessio@debian.org>

Package: pulseaudio-module-gconf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 135
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pulseaudio
Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.4), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1), pulseaudio
Description: GConf module for PulseAudio sound server
 PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and
 WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with
 much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
 .
 This module enables PulseAudio to store additional configuration in GConf.
 .
 The module is called module-gconf.
Homepage: http://www.pulseaudio.org
Original-Maintainer: Pulseaudio maintenance team <pkg-pulseaudio-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: mtr-tiny
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 124
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mtr
Version: 0.80-1ubuntu1
Replaces: mtr
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libncurses5 (>= 5.5-5~)
Conflicts: mtr, suidmanager (<< 0.50)
Description: Full screen ncurses traceroute tool
 mtr combines the functionality of the 'traceroute' and 'ping' programs
 in a single network diagnostic tool.
 .
 As mtr starts, it investigates the network connection between the host
 mtr runs on and a user-specified destination host.  After it
 determines the address of each network hop between the machines,
 it sends a sequence ICMP ECHO requests to each one to determine the
 quality of the link to each machine.  As it does this, it prints
 running statistics about each machine.
 .
 mtr-tiny is compiled without support for X and conserves disk space.
Homepage: http://www.bitwizard.nl/mtr/
Original-Maintainer: Robert Woodcock <rcw@debian.org>

Package: libisccfg82
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 178
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bind9
Version: 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libbind0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdns81, libisc83, libisccc80
Conflicts: libbind0, libbind9-41
Description: Config File Handling Library used by BIND
 The Berkeley Internet Name Domain (BIND) implements an Internet domain
 name server.  BIND is the most widely-used name server software on the
 Internet, and is supported by the Internet Software Consortium, www.isc.org.
 This package delivers the libisccfg shared library used by BIND's daemons
 and clients to read and write ISC-style configuration files like named.conf
 and rndc.conf.
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 4163
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xorg-server
Version: 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.8
Provides: xorg-input-abi-16, xorg-video-abi-11
Depends: xserver-common (>= 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.8), keyboard-configuration, udev (>= 149), libc6 (>= 2.15), libdrm2 (>= 2.3.1), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libpciaccess0 (>= 0.10.7), libpixman-1-0 (>= 0.21.6), libudev0 (>= 147), libxau6, libxdmcp6, libxfont1 (>= 1:1.4.2)
Recommends: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 7.10.2-4)
Suggests: xfonts-100dpi | xfonts-75dpi, xfonts-scalable
Breaks: libgl1-mesa-dri (<< 7.10.2-4), libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (<< 7.10.2-4), qt4-x11 (<< 4:4.8.0-1ubuntu2), unity (<< 5.0.0), utouch-frame (<< 2.1.0), utouch-geis (<< 2.2.3), xserver-xorg-input, xserver-xorg-input-2, xserver-xorg-input-2.1, xserver-xorg-input-4, xserver-xorg-input-7, xserver-xorg-input-joystick (<= 1:1.5.0-3), xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (<= 1.2.2-1ubuntu4), xserver-xorg-input-tslib (<= 0.0.6-3), xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse (<= 1:12.6.5-4ubuntu2), xserver-xorg-input-wacom (<= 0.10.5+20100415-1), xserver-xorg-video, xserver-xorg-video-1.0, xserver-xorg-video-1.9, xserver-xorg-video-2, xserver-xorg-video-4, xserver-xorg-video-5, xserver-xorg-video-6, xserver-xorg-video-cyrix (<= 1:1.1.0-8), xserver-xorg-video-i810 (<< 2:2.4), xserver-xorg-video-imstt (<= 1:1.1.0-7), xserver-xorg-video-nsc (<= 1:2.8.3-4), xserver-xorg-video-sunbw2 (<= 1:1.1.0-5), xserver-xorg-video-v4l (<< 1:0.2.0), xserver-xorg-video-vga (<= 1:4.1.0-8)
Description: Xorg X server - core server
 The Xorg X server is an X server for several architectures and operating
 systems, which is derived from the XFree86 4.x series of X servers.
 .
 The Xorg server supports most modern graphics hardware from most vendors,
 and supersedes all XFree86 X servers.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xserver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libnux-2.0-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 707
Maintainer: Didier Roche <didrocks@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: nux
Version: 2.14.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libnux-0.9-common
Description: Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - common files
 Nux is a graphical user interface toolkit for applications that mixes opengl
 hardware acceleration with high quality visual rendering.
 .
 This package contains common architecture files used by the library.
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/nux

Package: librdf0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 288
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: redland
Version: 1.0.14-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdb5.1, libltdl7 (>= 2.4.2), libraptor2-0 (>= 2.0.4), librasqal3 (>= 0.9.27)
Suggests: librdf-storage-postgresql, librdf-storage-mysql, librdf-storage-sqlite, redland-utils
Description: Redland Resource Description Framework (RDF) library
 Redland is a library that provides a high-level interface for RDF
 (Resource Description Framework) implemented in an object-based API.
 It is modular and supports different RDF/XML parsers, storage
 mechanisms and other elements. Redland is designed for applications
 developers to provide RDF support in their applications as well as
 for RDF developers to experiment with the technology.
 .
 This package includes the core file-based storages.  To get database
 backed storages, the librdf-storage-postgresql, librdf-storage-mysql
 or librdf-storage-sqlite packages should be installed.
Original-Maintainer: Dave Beckett <dajobe@debian.org>
Homepage: http://librdf.org/

Package: libgdata13
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 901
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgdata
Version: 0.12.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.20.3), liboauth0 (>= 0.9.1), libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.37.91), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.37.91), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libgdata-common
Description: Library for accessing GData webservices - shared libraries
 libgdata is a GLib-based library for accessing online service APIs using
 the GData protocol  most notably, Google's services. It provides APIs
 to access the common Google services, and has full asynchronous support.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/libgdata

Package: libqt4-declarative
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4235
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-network (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqt4-script (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqt4-sql (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqt4-xmlpatterns (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtgui4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libqt4-declarative-folderlistmodel, libqt4-declarative-gestures, libqt4-declarative-particles, libqt4-declarative-shaders, qt4-qmlviewer
Description: Qt 4 Declarative module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The Qt Declarative module provides a declarative framework for building highly
 dynamic, custom user interfaces.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-declarative
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4081
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-network (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqt4-script (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqt4-sql (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqt4-xmlpatterns (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtgui4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libqt4-declarative-folderlistmodel, libqt4-declarative-gestures, libqt4-declarative-particles, libqt4-declarative-shaders, qt4-qmlviewer
Description: Qt 4 Declarative module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The Qt Declarative module provides a declarative framework for building highly
 dynamic, custom user interfaces.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libk5crypto3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 236
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: krb5
Version: 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
Replaces: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libkrb5support0 (>= 1.7dfsg~beta2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: krb5-doc, krb5-user
Breaks: libgssapi-krb5-2 (<= 1.10+dfsg~alpha1), libkrb5-3 (<= 1.8~aa), libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-9)
Description: MIT Kerberos runtime libraries - Crypto Library
 Kerberos is a system for authenticating users and services on a network.
 Kerberos is a trusted third-party service.  That means that there is a
 third party (the Kerberos server) that is trusted by all the entities on
 the network (users and services, usually called "principals").
 .
 This is the MIT reference implementation of Kerberos V5.
 .
 This package contains the runtime cryptography libraries used by
 applications and Kerberos clients.
Homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hartman <hartmans@debian.org>

Package: libk5crypto3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 235
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: krb5
Version: 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
Replaces: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libkrb5support0 (>= 1.7dfsg~beta2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: krb5-doc, krb5-user
Breaks: libgssapi-krb5-2 (<= 1.10+dfsg~alpha1), libkrb5-3 (<= 1.8~aa), libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-9)
Description: MIT Kerberos runtime libraries - Crypto Library
 Kerberos is a system for authenticating users and services on a network.
 Kerberos is a trusted third-party service.  That means that there is a
 third party (the Kerberos server) that is trusted by all the entities on
 the network (users and services, usually called "principals").
 .
 This is the MIT reference implementation of Kerberos V5.
 .
 This package contains the runtime cryptography libraries used by
 applications and Kerberos clients.
Homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hartman <hartmans@debian.org>

Package: dnsmasq-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 496
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dnsmasq
Version: 2.59-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libidn11 (>= 1.13), libnetfilter-conntrack3 (>= 0.9.1)
Conflicts: dnsmasq (<< 2.41)
Description: Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server
 This package contains the dnsmasq executable and documentation, but
 not the infrastructure required to run it as a system daemon. For
 that, install the dnsmasq package.
Original-Maintainer: Simon Kelley <simon@thekelleys.org.uk>

Package: libgupnp-igd-1.0-4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gupnp-igd
Version: 0.2.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgssdp-1.0-3 (>= 0.12.0), libgupnp-1.0-4 (>= 0.18.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library to handle UPnP IGD port mapping
 A GObject-based API for controling UPnP Internet Gateway Devices
 port mapping.
Original-Maintainer: Laurent Bigonville <bigon@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gupnp.org/

Package: bc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: math
Installed-Size: 320
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.06.95-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libncurses5 (>= 5.6+20071006-3), libreadline6, dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Description: The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language
 GNU bc is an interactive algebraic language with arbitrary precision which
 follows the POSIX 1003.2 draft standard, with several extensions including
 multi-character variable names, an `else' statement and full Boolean
 expressions.  GNU bc does not require the separate GNU dc program.
 Home page: http://directory.fsf.org/GNU/bc.html
Original-Maintainer: John G. Hasler <jhasler@debian.org>

Package: glib-networking
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 179
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.32.1-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libp11-kit0 (>= 0.11), libproxy1 (>= 0.4.7), glib-networking-services (>= 2.32.1-1ubuntu2), glib-networking-services (<< 2.32.1-1ubuntu2.1~), glib-networking-common (= 2.32.1-1ubuntu2), gsettings-desktop-schemas
Breaks: libglib2.0-0 (<< 2.30.1-2)
Description: network-related giomodules for GLib
 This package contains various network related extensions for the GIO
 library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libdirac-encoder0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 588
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dirac
Version: 1.0.2-4build1
Replaces: libdirac0, libdirac0c2a
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Conflicts: libdirac0, libdirac0c2a
Description: open and royalty free high quality codec - encoder library
 Dirac is an advanced royalty-free video compression format designed for a wide
 range of uses, from delivering low-resolution web content to broadcasting HD
 and beyond, to near-lossless studio editing.
 .
 This package contains the dirac encoder library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://diracvideo.org/

Package: libedata-cal-1.2-13
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 633
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: evolution-data-server
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libebackend-1.2-1 (>= 3.2.3), libecal-1.2-10 (>= 3.2.3), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libical0 (>= 0.42)
Description: Backend library for evolution calendars
 Evolution is the integrated mail, calendar, task and address book
 distributed suite from Novell, Inc.
 .
 This package is a backend library for evolution calendar.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: syslinux-legacy
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 127
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2:3.63+dfsg-2ubuntu5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Recommends: mtools
Description: Bootloader for Linux/i386 using MS-DOS floppies
 SYSLINUX is a boot loader for the Linux/i386 operating system which operates
 off an MS-DOS/Windows FAT filesystem. It is intended to simplify first-time
 installation of Linux, and for creation of rescue and other special-purpose
 boot disks.
 .
 It can also be used as a PXE bootloader during network boots.
 .
 SYSLINUX is probably not suitable as a general purpose boot loader. However,
 SYSLINUX has shown itself to be quite useful in a number of special-purpose
 applications.
Homepage: http://syslinux.zytor.com/
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel@debian.org>

Package: netbase
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 75
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 4.47ubuntu1
Depends: lsb-base (>= 3.0-6), initscripts, upstart-job
Recommends: ifupdown
Conflicts: inetutils-inetd (<< 2:1.4.3+20060719-3), openbsd-inetd (<< 0.20050402-3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/protocols 2e1e463038cc62e7110e33e21552751f
 /etc/rpc f0b6f6352bf886623adc04183120f83b
 /etc/services f8ab505348ca029cdba1929d2c59d23d
 /etc/init.d/networking f5a562ab343f7e58dd7cb21636429332
Description: Basic TCP/IP networking system
 This package provides the necessary infrastructure for basic TCP/IP based
 networking.
Original-Maintainer: Marco d'Itri <md@linux.it>

Package: libmagic1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2383
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: file
Version: 5.09-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: file
Conffiles:
 /etc/magic 272913026300e7ae9b5e2d51f138e674
 /etc/magic.mime 272913026300e7ae9b5e2d51f138e674
Description: File type determination library using "magic" numbers
 This library can be used to classify files according to magic number tests. It
 implements the core functionality of the file command.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>
Homepage: http://www.darwinsys.com/file/

Package: libdrm2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 105
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdrm
Version: 2.4.32-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Userspace interface to kernel DRM services -- runtime
 This library implements the userspace interface to the kernel DRM
 services.  DRM stands for "Direct Rendering Manager", which is the
 kernelspace portion of the "Direct Rendering Infrastructure" (DRI).
 The DRI is currently used on Linux to provide hardware-accelerated
 OpenGL drivers.
 .
 This package provides the runtime environment for libdrm.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgcr-3-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 242
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-keyring
Version: 3.2.2-2ubuntu4
Replaces: libgcr-3-1 (<< 3.2.2-1)
Breaks: libgcr-3-1 (<< 3.2.2-1)
Description: Library for Crypto UI related task - common files
 GCR is a library for crypto UI and related tasks.
 .
 This package contains data files uses by the GCR library.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libdrm-nouveau1a
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 90
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdrm
Version: 2.4.32-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdrm2 (>= 2.4.3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libdrm-nouveau1
Description: Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
 This library implements the userspace interface to the nouveau-specific kernel
 DRM services. DRM stands for "Direct Rendering Manager", which is the
 kernelspace portion of the "Direct Rendering Infrastructure" (DRI). The DRI is
 currently used on Linux to provide hardware-accelerated OpenGL drivers.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libtotem-plparser17
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 248
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: totem-pl-parser
Version: 3.4.1-1
Replaces: libtotem-plparser10, libtotem-plparser12
Depends: libarchive12, libc6 (>= 2.8), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgmime-2.6-0 (>= 2.6.4), libquvi7 (>= 0.4.0), libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.27.4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.30.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Description: Totem Playlist Parser library - runtime files
 totem-pl-parser is a simple GObject-based library to parse a host of
 playlist formats, as well as save those.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: whiptail
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 91
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: newt
Version: 0.52.11-2ubuntu10
Replaces: newt0.10, newt0.21 (<< 0.21-4), whiptail-utf8
Provides: whiptail-provider, whiptail-utf8
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libnewt0.52 (>= 0.52.11), libpopt0 (>= 1.14), libslang2 (>= 2.0.7-1)
Conflicts: whiptail-provider
Description: Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts
 Whiptail is a "dialog" replacement using newt instead of ncurses. It
 provides a method of displaying several different types of dialog boxes
 from shell scripts. This allows a developer of a script to interact with
 the user in a much friendlier manner.
Homepage: https://fedorahosted.org/newt/
Original-Maintainer: Alastair McKinstry <mckinstry@debian.org>

Package: libgsm1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 120
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgsm
Version: 1.0.13-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Conflicts: libgsm-dev
Description: Shared libraries for GSM speech compressor
 This package contains runtime shared libraries for libgsm, an
 implementation of the European GSM 06.10 provisional standard for
 full-rate speech transcoding, prI-ETS 300 036, which uses RPE/LTP
 (residual pulse excitation/long term prediction) coding at 13 kbit/s.
 .
 GSM 06.10 compresses frames of 160 13-bit samples (8 kHz sampling
 rate, i.e. a frame rate of 50 Hz) into 260 bits; for compatibility
 with typical UNIX applications, our implementation turns frames of 160
 16-bit linear samples into 33-byte frames (1650 Bytes/s).
 The quality of the algorithm is good enough for reliable speaker
 recognition; even music often survives transcoding in recognizable
 form (given the bandwidth limitations of 8 kHz sampling rate).
 .
 The interfaces offered are a front end modelled after compress(1), and
 a library API.  Compression and decompression run faster than realtime
 on most SPARCstations.  The implementation has been verified against the
 ETSI standard test patterns.
Original-Maintainer: Jochen Friedrich <jochen@scram.de>

Package: libgoa-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 314
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-online-accounts
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.4), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.22.2), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), librest-0.7-0 (>= 0.7), libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.27.4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.32.2), libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libgoa-1.0-common (= 3.4.0-0ubuntu1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library for GNOME Online Accounts
 This package contains the GNOME Online Accounts service, which provides a
 centralized place for managing online accounts (Google, etc) for the
 GNOME desktop.
 .
 This package contains the libraries used by GOA applications.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: https://live.gnome.org/OnlineAccounts

Package: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 527
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:0.2.904+svn1050-1
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdrm2 (>= 2.3.1), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxext6, libxv1, libxvmc1, xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
 OpenChrome is a project for the development of free and open-source drivers
 for the VIA UniChrome video chipsets.
 .
 Originally called the 'snapshot' release, since it was a snapshot of an
 experimental branch of the unichrome cvs code, this is a continued development
 of the open source unichrome driver (from http://unichrome.sf.net) which
 also incorporates support for the unichrome-pro chipsets.
 .
 Support for hardware acceleration (XvMC) for all chipsets has subsequently
 been ripped out of the unichrome.sf.net driver. Therefore your only option if
 you wish to make use of the acceleration features of your VIA chip with free
 and open-source drivers is to use this version of the driver.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openchrome.org

Package: cups-client
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 535
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.5.0), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), cups-common (>= 1.5.3), adduser
Recommends: smbclient
Suggests: cups, xpp, cups-bsd
Conflicts: lprng
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - client programs (SysV)
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides the System V style print client programs.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ntfs-3g
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: otherosfs
Installed-Size: 1422
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:2012.1.15AR.1-1ubuntu1.2
Replaces: libntfs-3g75, ntfsprogs
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, libc6 (>= 2.14), libfuse2 (>= 2.8.1), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), initramfs-tools (>= 0.99), initscripts (>= 2.88dsf-13.3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support, fuse
Conflicts: libntfs-3g75, ntfsprogs (<< 1:2011.10.9AR.1-3~)
Description: read/write NTFS driver for FUSE
 NTFS-3G uses FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) to provide support for the NTFS
 filesystem used by Microsoft Windows. It can:
 .
  * create, remove, rename, or move files, directories, hard links, and streams;
  * read and write files, including streams, sparse files, and transparently
    compressed files;
  * handle special files like symbolic links, devices, and FIFOs;
  * provide standard management of file ownership and permissions, including
    POSIX ACLs.
 .
 This package also contains the tools previously available in the ntfsprogs
 package.
Homepage: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>

Package: libpulse-mainloop-glib0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 117
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pulseaudio
Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: PulseAudio client libraries (glib support)
 PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and
 WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with
 much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
 .
 Client libraries used by applications that access a PulseAudio sound server
 via PulseAudio's native interface.
 .
 This package adds support for glib2 client applications.
Homepage: http://www.pulseaudio.org
Original-Maintainer: Pulseaudio maintenance team <pkg-pulseaudio-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libwpd-0.9-9
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 961
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libwpd
Version: 0.9.4-1
Replaces: libwpd0, libwpd2, libwpd3, libwpd4, libwpd5, libwpd6, libwpd8
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Conflicts: libwpd0, libwpd2, libwpd3, libwpd4, libwpd5, libwpd6, libwpd8
Description: Library for handling WordPerfect documents (shared library)
 libwpd is a library for reading and writing WordPerfect(TM) documents.
 Importing from WordPerfect 4/5/6/7/8/9/10/11 and WordPerfect for Macintosh
 1.x/2.x/3.5e files are supported.  libwpd has complete support for the
 entire set of WordPerfect extended characters, too.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Rene Engelhard <rene@debian.org>

Package: linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: kernel
Installed-Size: 145660
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-29.46
Provides: fuse-module, ivtv-modules, kvm-api-4, linux-image, linux-image-3.0, ndiswrapper-modules-1.9, redhat-cluster-modules
Depends: initramfs-tools (>= 0.36ubuntu6), module-init-tools (>= 3.3-pre11-4ubuntu3), crda (>= 1.1.1-1ubuntu2) | wireless-crda
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.10.24)
Recommends: grub-pc | grub-efi-amd64 | grub-efi-ia32 | grub | lilo (>= 19.1)
Suggests: fdutils, linux-doc-3.2.0 | linux-source-3.2.0, linux-tools
Conflicts: hotplug (<< 0.0.20040105-1)
Description: Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
 This package contains the Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on
 64 bit x86 SMP.
 .
 Also includes the corresponding System.map file, the modules built by the
 packager, and scripts that try to ensure that the system is not left in an
 unbootable state after an update.
 .
 Supports Generic processors.
 .
 Geared toward desktop and server systems.
 .
 You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install
 the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work
 correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed.

Package: libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 23350
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: webkit
Version: 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0 (= 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libenchant1c2a (>= 1.6), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgail-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgeoclue0 (>= 0.11.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.31), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.31), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.6), libicu48 (>= 4.8-1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.37.92), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxrender1, libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.25), libxt6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), libwebkitgtk-3.0-common (>= 1.8.3)
Description: Web content engine library for GTK+
 WebKit is a web content engine, derived from KHTML and KJS from KDE, and
 used primarily in Apple's Safari browser.  It is made to be embedded in
 other applications, such as mail readers, or web browsers.
 .
 It is able to display content such as HTML, SVG, XML, and others. It also
 supports DOM, XMLHttpRequest, XSLT, CSS, Javascript/ECMAscript and more.
 .
 This is the library for embedding in GTK+ applications.
Homepage: http://webkitgtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian WebKit Maintainers <pkg-webkit-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libaspell15
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2311
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: aspell
Version: 0.60.7~20110707-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Recommends: aspell-en | aspell-dictionary | aspell6a-dictionary
Suggests: aspell
Breaks: aspell-bin (<< 0.60.3-2)
Conflicts: aspell6-dictionary
Description: GNU Aspell spell-checker runtime library
 These are the runtime parts of the Aspell and pspell spell-checking
 toolkits, needed by applications that use the toolkits at runtime.
 .
 For a standalone spell-checker, install aspell as well.
Original-Maintainer: Brian Nelson <pyro@debian.org>
Homepage: http://aspell.net/

Package: dmidecode
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 153
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.11-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: SMBIOS/DMI table decoder
 Dmidecode reports information about the system's hardware as described in the
 system BIOS according to the SMBIOS/DMI standard.
 .
 This information typically includes system manufacturer, model name, serial
 number, BIOS version, asset tag as well as a lot of other details of varying
 level of interest and reliability depending on the manufacturer. This will
 often include usage status for the CPU sockets, expansion slots (e.g. AGP, PCI,
 ISA) and memory module slots, and the list of I/O ports (e.g. serial, parallel,
 USB).
 .
 Beware that DMI data have proven to be too unreliable to be blindly trusted.
 Dmidecode does not scan the hardware, it only reports what the BIOS told it to.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>
Homepage: http://dmidecode.nongnu.org/

Package: apt-transport-https
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 172
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: apt
Version: 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5
Depends: libapt-pkg4.12 (>= 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: https download transport for APT
 This package enables the usage of 'deb https://foo distro main' lines
 in the /etc/apt/sources.list so that all package managers using the
 libapt-pkg library can access metadata and packages available in sources
 accessible over https (Hypertext Transfer Protocol Secure).
 .
 This transport supports server as well as client authentication
 with certificates.
Original-Maintainer: APT Development Team <deity@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgdu-gtk0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 337
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-disk-utility
Version: 3.0.2-2ubuntu7
Depends: libatasmart4 (>= 0.13), libavahi-ui-gtk3-0 (>= 0.6.30), libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.22.2), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: gnome-disk-utility (<< 3.0.0)
Description: GTK+ standard dialog library for libgdu
 The gdu-gtk library provides GTK+ standard dialogs for handling media
 operations, like entering secrets for encrypted drives or confirmation dialogs
 for erasing a partition.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-disk-utility/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: activity-log-manager-control-center
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 289
Maintainer: Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals <rainct@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: activity-log-manager
Version: 0.9.4-0ubuntu3
Replaces: whoopsie (<= 0.1.10)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-control-center1 (>= 1:2.91.2), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.4), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), libzeitgeist-1.0-1 (>= 0.3.2), activity-log-manager-common (= 0.9.4-0ubuntu3), zeitgeist-core (>= 0.8~) | zeitgeist (>= 0.8~)
Breaks: whoopsie (<= 0.1.10)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences.conf 359f65108d6835497f55ce69364bcc49
Description: blacklist configuration for Zeitgeist (control center integration)
 Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files
 opened, websites visited, conversations held with other people, etc.) and
 makes the relevant information available to other applications.
 .
 It serves as a comprehensive activity log and also makes it possible to
 determine relationships between items based on usage patterns.
 .
 This package contains the gnome control center integration.
 It lets you control what gets logged by Zeitgeist. It supports setting up
 blacklists according to several criteria (such as application or file types),
 temporarily stopping all logging as well as deleting recent events.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/activity-log-manager

Package: libclutter-imcontext-0.1-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 101
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: clutter-imcontext
Version: 0.1.4-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libclutter-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0)
Description: Open GL based interactive canvas library IMContext framework
 Clutter is an Open GL based interactive canvas library, designed for creating
 fast, mainly 2D single window applications such as media box UIs,
 presentations, kiosk style applications and so on. IMContext is an abstract
 base class defining a generic input method interface. This library ports the
 GTK+ IMContext to clutter.
Original-Maintainer: Ying-Chun Liu (PaulLiu) <paulliu@debian.org>
Homepage: http://git.moblin.org/cgit.cgi/clutter-imcontext/

Package: libpam-modules
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 773
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pam
Version: 1.1.3-7ubuntu2
Replaces: libpam-umask, libpam0g-util
Provides: libpam-mkhomedir, libpam-motd, libpam-umask
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdb5.1, libpam0g (>= 1.1.3-2), libselinux1 (>= 2.0.85), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, libpam-modules-bin (= 1.1.3-7ubuntu2)
Conflicts: libpam-mkhomedir, libpam-motd, libpam-umask
Conffiles:
 /etc/security/access.conf 13ec4d189f0ed9acf3433977a53d446b
 /etc/security/group.conf f1e26e8db6f7abd2d697d7dad3422c36
 /etc/security/limits.conf cbacdff4aa5f51749f191b32754946cb
 /etc/security/namespace.conf c600fa5899cfb3198a01dfba2bf281f3
 /etc/security/namespace.init 114e73ed5f40956527286e6213d305bc
 /etc/security/pam_env.conf ed3f430e418ad366ddb23307a8755249
 /etc/security/sepermit.conf d41c74654734a5c069a37bfc02f0a6d4
 /etc/security/time.conf c23fcbb29dda6c1499e6a5e5ade0265e
Description: Pluggable Authentication Modules for PAM
 This package completes the set of modules for PAM. It includes the
  pam_unix.so module as well as some specialty modules.
Homepage: http://pam.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Steve Langasek <vorlon@debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-vmware
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 236
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:12.0.1-1ubuntu1.1
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdrm2 (>= 2.4.17), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxatracker1, libxext6, xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Conffiles:
 /etc/modprobe.d/vmwgfx-fbdev.conf e45879da214313bf5e43c6c4dd4b77ab
Description: X.Org X server -- VMware display driver
 This package provides the driver for VMware client sessions, i.e. if Linux
 is running inside a VMware session.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-vmware driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: tzdata
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1702
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2012e-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: libc0.1, libc0.3, libc6, libc6.1
Provides: tzdata-wheezy
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
Description: time zone and daylight-saving time data
 This package contains data required for the implementation of
 standard local time for many representative locations around the
 globe. It is updated periodically to reflect changes made by
 political bodies to time zone boundaries, UTC offsets, and
 daylight-saving rules.
Homepage: http://www.iana.org/time-zones
Original-Maintainer: GNU Libc Maintainers <debian-glibc@lists.debian.org>

Package: avahi-autoipd
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdaemon0 (>= 0.10), adduser
Recommends: isc-dhcp-client, iproute
Conflicts: zeroconf
Conffiles:
 /etc/avahi/avahi-autoipd.action 883986521495563bcbc34a4e3f8a5512
 /etc/dhcp/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/avahi-autoipd 2a5be4d37a91789eb96df082adcbcc83
 /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/zzz_avahi-autoipd be96f910115ec349e527bd7165ec2250
 /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd b55c04be44d114919e1d9ae6b7c5e8d1
 /etc/network/if-down.d/avahi-autoipd b4db602401adc4b8019f6a0ba1a599f8
Description: Avahi IPv4LL network address configuration daemon
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This tool implements IPv4LL, "Dynamic Configuration of IPv4 Link-Local
 Addresses" (IETF RFC3927), a protocol for automatic IP address
 configuration from the link-local 169.254.0.0/16 range without the
 need for a central server. It is primarily intended to be used in
 ad-hoc networks which lack a DHCP server.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libavahi-glib1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Avahi glib integration library
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This library contains the interface to integrate the Avahi libraries
 into a GLIB main loop application, including GTK+ applications.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libudev0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 200
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: udev
Version: 175-0ubuntu9.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: udev library
 libudev provides a set of functions for accessing the udev database
 and querying sysfs.
Homepage: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

Package: python
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: python
Installed-Size: 658
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: python-defaults
Version: 2.7.3-0ubuntu2
Replaces: python-dev (<< 2.6.5-2)
Provides: python-ctypes, python-email, python-importlib, python-profiler, python-wsgiref
Depends: python2.7 (>= 2.7.3), python-minimal (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu2)
Suggests: python-doc (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu2), python-tk (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu2)
Breaks: python-bz2 (<< 1.1-8), python-csv (<< 1.0-4), python-email (<< 2.5.5-3), update-manager-core (<< 0.200.5-2)
Conflicts: python-central (<< 0.5.5)
Description: interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version)
 Python, the high-level, interactive object oriented language,
 includes an extensive class library with lots of goodies for
 network programming, system administration, sounds and graphics.
 .
 This package is a dependency package, which depends on Debian's default
 Python version (currently v2.7).
Homepage: http://www.python.org/
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-dee-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 104
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dee
Version: 1.0.10-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gir1.2-dee-0.5
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0, libdee-1.0-4 (>= 1.0.6)
Description: GObject introspection data for the Dee library
 This package contains introspection data for the Dee library.
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/dee
Original-Maintainer: Kartik Mistry <kartik@debian.org>

Package: obex-data-server
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 324
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.4.6-0ubuntu1
Depends: libbluetooth3 (>= 4.66), libc6 (>= 2.7), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libopenobex1, libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12)
Recommends: python, python-dbus, python-gobject
Conffiles:
 /etc/obex-data-server/imaging_capabilities.xml 0a887ca2727603bdc4c97f0e16b63333
 /etc/obex-data-server/capability.xml 3d427ce2283eb582158048896ec3cfcb
Description: D-Bus service for OBEX client and server side functionality
 obex-data-server is a D-Bus service providing high-level OBEX client and
 server side functionality (currently supports OPP and FTP profiles and
 Bluetooth transport).
Homepage: http://wiki.muiline.com/obex-data-server
Original-Maintainer: Filippo Giunchedi <filippo@debian.org>

Package: python-apport
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 470
Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: apport
Version: 2.0.1-0ubuntu14
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-apt (>= 0.7.9), python-problem-report (>= 0.94), python-launchpadlib (>= 1.5.7), lsb-release
Conffiles:
 /etc/apport/crashdb.conf e9e01c48f40cf4c76a95c4af1fc88229
Description: apport crash report handling library
 This Python package provides high-level functions for creating and
 handling apport crash reports:
 .
  * Query available and new reports.
  * Add OS, packaging, and process runtime information to a report.
  * Various frontend utility functions.
  * Python hook to generate crash reports when Python scripts fail.
Homepage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport

Package: rhythmbox-plugins
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1430
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rhythmbox
Version: 2.96-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: rhythmbox (<< 2.90.1~git20120108.9a9e21b9-0ubuntu1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdmapsharing-3.0-2 (>= 2.9.12), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.20.3), libgpod4 (>= 0.7.92), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0), liblircclient0, libmtp9 (>= 1.1.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libpeas-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), librhythmbox-core5 (= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2), libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.27.4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.26.0), libtotem-plparser17 (>= 2.32.1), python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python2.7, rhythmbox (= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2), gir1.2-rb-3.0 (= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2), gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-webkit-3.0, gir1.2-peas-1.0
Recommends: nautilus-sendto, python-mako
Breaks: rhythmbox (<< 0.12.6-4)
Description: plugins for rhythmbox music player
 Rhythmbox is a very easy to use music playing and management program
 which supports a wide range of audio formats (including mp3 and ogg).
 Originally inspired by Apple's iTunes, the current version also supports
 Internet Radio, iPod integration and generic portable audio player
 support, Audio CD burning, Audio CD playback, music sharing, and
 Podcasts.
 .
 This package contains the following plugins:
  - Cover art
  - Last.fm
  - Context Panel
  - DAAP Music Sharing
  - FM Radio
  - Portable Players
  - IM Status
  - Portable Players - iPod
  - Song Lyrics
  - Portable Players - MTP
  - Python Console
  - LIRC
  - Nautilus Send-to
  - Replay Gain
  - MediaServer2 D-Bus
  - MPRIS D-Bus
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libfontconfig1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 425
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: fontconfig
Version: 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1
Provides: libfontconfig
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), fontconfig-config (= 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: generic font configuration library - runtime
 Fontconfig is a font configuration and customization library, which
 does not depend on the X Window System. It is designed to locate
 fonts within the system and select them according to requirements
 specified by applications.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library needed to launch applications
 using fontconfig.
Original-Maintainer: Keith Packard <keithp@debian.org>

Package: libfontconfig1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 416
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: fontconfig
Version: 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1
Provides: libfontconfig
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), fontconfig-config (= 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: generic font configuration library - runtime
 Fontconfig is a font configuration and customization library, which
 does not depend on the X Window System. It is designed to locate
 fonts within the system and select them according to requirements
 specified by applications.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library needed to launch applications
 using fontconfig.
Original-Maintainer: Keith Packard <keithp@debian.org>

Package: jackd2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 1754
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1
Replaces: jack-daemon, jackd (<< 3), libjack0 (<= 1.9.5~dfsg-13)
Provides: jack-daemon
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjack-jackd2-0 (= 1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, python, coreutils (>= 4.0), python-dbus
Recommends: qjackctl, libpam-modules, jackd2-firewire
Suggests: jack-tools, meterbridge
Conflicts: jack-daemon, jackd (<< 3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/bash_completion.d/jackd 27b09e2c8f6fee40a09422517811cb5e
 /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf e10cfb2f638a62a683e0fc84eacc93ac
Description: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients)
 JACK is a low-latency sound server, allowing multiple applications to
 connect to one audio device, and to share audio between themselves.
 .
 This package contains the daemon jackd as well as some example clients.
Homepage: http://jackaudio.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-input-wacom
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 287
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xf86-input-wacom
Version: 1:0.14.0-0ubuntu2.1
Replaces: wacom-tools (<< 0.10.0)
Provides: xorg-driver-input
Depends: xorg-input-abi-16, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901), libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.0), libxinerama1, libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.0)
Suggests: xinput
Conflicts: wacom-tools (<< 0.10.0)
Description: X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver
 This package provides the X.Org driver for Wacom tablet devices.
Homepage: http://linuxwacom.sf.net
Original-Maintainer: Ron Lee <ron@debian.org>

Package: ifupdown
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 186
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.7~beta2ubuntu8
Replaces: netbase (<< 4.00)
Depends: iproute (>= 20071016-1), libc6 (>= 2.14), upstart-job, lsb-base, initscripts (>= 2.88dsf-13.3)
Suggests: isc-dhcp-client | dhcp-client, ppp, rdnssd, net-tools
Conflicts: dhcp-client (<< 3.0)
Conffiles:
 /etc/network/if-up.d/upstart 2869783d5379a5acfaff5da1fc428718
 /etc/network/if-down.d/upstart be2d7ca79c30064a88777f8c6c1d19fe
 /etc/init/network-interface-container.conf 7fb0862f8c092b33c16ec0f05387fbfb
 /etc/init/network-interface-security.conf 8d6447a035b681f5fa22d168adcf8dec
 /etc/init/network-interface.conf 296dd23a2833cc2bb5c646a833011eab
 /etc/init/networking.conf d3dc878505e8997b131bad117ad266d5
Description: high level tools to configure network interfaces
 This package provides the tools ifup and ifdown which may be used to
 configure (or, respectively, deconfigure) network interfaces based on
 interface definitions in the file /etc/network/interfaces.
Original-Maintainer: Andrew O. Shadura <bugzilla@tut.by>

Package: syslinux-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 3148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: syslinux
Version: 2:4.05+dfsg-2
Replaces: syslinux
Recommends: libcrypt-passwdmd5-perl, libdigest-sha-perl
Breaks: syslinux (<< 2:4.05+dfsg-2)
Description: collection of boot loaders (common files)
 SYSLINUX is a collection of boot loaders which operates off Linux ext2/3/4 or
 btrfs filesystems, MS-DOS FAT filesystems, network servers using PXE firmware,
 or from CD-ROMs.
 .
 This package contains common files.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>
Homepage: http://syslinux.zytor.com/

Package: grub-pc-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 1893
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: grub2
Version: 1.99-21ubuntu3.4
Replaces: grub-common (<= 1.97~beta2-1), grub-pc (<< 1.99-1), grub2 (<< 1.99-21ubuntu3.4)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdevmapper1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.36), grub-common (= 1.99-21ubuntu3.4)
Suggests: desktop-base (>= 4.0.6)
Description: GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS binaries)
 GRUB is a portable, powerful bootloader.  This version of GRUB is based on a
 cleaner design than its predecessors, and provides the following new features:
 .
  - Scripting in grub.cfg using BASH-like syntax.
  - Support for modern partition maps such as GPT.
  - Modular generation of grub.cfg via update-grub.  Packages providing GRUB
    add-ons can plug in their own script rules and trigger updates by invoking
    update-grub2.
  - VESA-based graphical mode with background image support and complete 24-bit
    color set.
  - Support for extended charsets.  Users can write UTF-8 text to their menu
    entries.
 .
 This package contains a version of GRUB that has been built for use with
 traditional PC/BIOS architecture.  It will not automatically install GRUB
 as the active boot loader, nor will it automatically update grub.cfg on
 upgrade, so most people should install grub-pc instead.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
Original-Maintainer: GRUB Maintainers <pkg-grub-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ssh-askpass-gnome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 127
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: openssh
Version: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
Replaces: ssh (<< 1:3.5p1-3)
Provides: ssh-askpass
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libx11-6, openssh-client | ssh (>= 1:1.2pre7-4) | ssh-krb5
Description: interactive X program to prompt users for a passphrase for ssh-add
 This has been split out of the main openssh-client package so that
 openssh-client does not need to depend on GTK+.
 .
 You probably want the ssh-askpass package instead, but this is
 provided to add to your choice and/or confusion.
Homepage: http://www.openssh.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian OpenSSH Maintainers <debian-ssh@lists.debian.org>

Package: activity-log-manager-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 103
Maintainer: Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals <rainct@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: activity-log-manager
Version: 0.9.4-0ubuntu3
Description: blacklist configuration for Zeitgeist (assets)
 Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files
 opened, websites visited, conversations held with other people, etc.) and
 makes the relevant information available to other applications.
 .
 It serves as a comprehensive activity log and also makes it possible to
 determine relationships between items based on usage patterns.
 .
 This package contains the assets for either activity-log-manager or
 activity-log-manager-control-center.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/activity-log-manager

Package: libxxf86dga1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 84
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxxf86dga
Version: 2:1.1.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libx11-6, libxext6, x11-common
Description: X11 Direct Graphics Access extension library
 libXxf86dga provides the XFree86-DGA extension, which allows direct
 graphics access to a framebuffer-like region, and also allows relative
 mouse reporting, et al.  It is mainly used by games and emulators for
 games.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXxf86dga
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libglade2-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 195
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libglade2
Version: 1:2.6.4-1ubuntu1.1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library to load .glade files at runtime
 This library allows to load externally stored user interfaces into
 programs. This allows alteration of the interface without recompilation
 of the program.
 .
 The interfaces can also be edited with GLADE.
Original-Maintainer: Andreas Rottmann <rotty@debian.org>

Package: libxext6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 133
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxext
Version: 2:1.3.0-3build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 miscellaneous extension library
 libXext provides an X Window System client interface to several extensions to
 the X protocol.
 .
 The supported protocol extensions are:
  - DOUBLE-BUFFER (DBE), the Double Buffer extension;
  - DPMS, the VESA Display Power Management System extension;
  - Extended-Visual-Information (EVI), an extension for gathering extra
    information about the X server's visuals;
  - LBX, the Low Bandwidth X extension;
  - MIT-SHM, the MIT X client/server shared memory extension;
  - MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD, a miscellaneous extension by MIT;
  - Multi-Buffering, the multi-buffering and stereo display extension;
  - SECURITY, the X security extension;
  - SHAPE, the non-rectangular shaped window extension;
  - SYNC, the X synchronization extension;
  - TOG-CUP, the Open Group's Colormap Utilization extension;
  - XC-APPGROUP, the X Consortium's Application Group extension;
  - XC-MISC, the X Consortium's resource ID querying extension;
  - XTEST, the X test extension (this is one of two client-side
    implementations; the other is in the libXtst library, provided by the
    libxtst6 package);
 .
 libXext also provides a small set of utility functions to aid authors of
 client APIs for X protocol extensions.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXext
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxext6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 131
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libxext
Version: 2:1.3.0-3build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 miscellaneous extension library
 libXext provides an X Window System client interface to several extensions to
 the X protocol.
 .
 The supported protocol extensions are:
  - DOUBLE-BUFFER (DBE), the Double Buffer extension;
  - DPMS, the VESA Display Power Management System extension;
  - Extended-Visual-Information (EVI), an extension for gathering extra
    information about the X server's visuals;
  - LBX, the Low Bandwidth X extension;
  - MIT-SHM, the MIT X client/server shared memory extension;
  - MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD, a miscellaneous extension by MIT;
  - Multi-Buffering, the multi-buffering and stereo display extension;
  - SECURITY, the X security extension;
  - SHAPE, the non-rectangular shaped window extension;
  - SYNC, the X synchronization extension;
  - TOG-CUP, the Open Group's Colormap Utilization extension;
  - XC-APPGROUP, the X Consortium's Application Group extension;
  - XC-MISC, the X Consortium's resource ID querying extension;
  - XTEST, the X test extension (this is one of two client-side
    implementations; the other is in the libXtst library, provided by the
    libxtst6 package);
 .
 libXext also provides a small set of utility functions to aid authors of
 client APIs for X protocol extensions.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXext
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: gnome-accessibility-themes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 2624
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-themes-standard
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: gnome-accessibility-themes-extras, gnome-themes-standard (<< 3.1.5-0ubuntu1)
Recommends: gtk2-engines
Conflicts: gnome-accessibility-themes-extras
Description: accessibility themes for the GNOME desktop
 This package contains some high accessibility themes for the GNOME
 desktop environment, designed for the visually impaired.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgconf2-4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: oldlibs
Installed-Size: 372
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gconf
Version: 3.2.5-0ubuntu2
Depends: libgconf-2-4 (= 3.2.5-0ubuntu2), gconf-service
Breaks: gconf2 (<< 3.2.3-2)
Description: GNOME configuration database system (dummy package)
 GConf is a configuration database system for storing application
 preferences. It supports default or mandatory settings set by the
 administrator, and changes to the database are instantly applied to all
 running applications. It is written for the GNOME desktop but doesn't
 require it.
 .
 This package is here to ensure smooth upgrades. It can be removed when
 you see fit.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libdconf-qt0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 120
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dconf-qt
Version: 0.0.0.110722-0ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdconf-dbus-1-0 (>= 0.7.1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.27.91), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.7.3), libqt4-declarative (>= 4:4.7.0~rc1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: dconf Qt bindings (library)
 This plugin provides dconf support for Qt applications. The Qt library
 shouldn't be used directly as there is no ABI and API stability guarantee.
Homepage: https://gitorious.org/dconf-qt

Package: libusb-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 108
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libusb-1.0
Version: 2:1.0.9~rc3-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: userspace USB programming library
 Library for programming USB applications without the knowledge
 of Linux kernel internals.
Homepage: http://www.linux-usb.org/
Original-Maintainer: Aurelien Jarno <aurel32@debian.org>

Package: xterm
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 1382
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 271-1ubuntu2.1
Provides: x-terminal-emulator
Depends: xbitmaps, libc6 (>= 2.15), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libtinfo5, libutempter0 (>= 1.1.5), libx11-6, libxaw7, libxft2 (>> 2.1.1), libxmu6, libxt6
Recommends: x11-utils
Suggests: xfonts-cyrillic
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/UXTerm-color 446ecb44b3bec790d5c7ac8582ef6ca5
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm 5f96811c06fba9ac9bfbdb6d5d6cd265
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/KOI8RXTerm e904665737663827da6ff9b9651910df
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/KOI8RXTerm-color d2d26270262950b81921694506281cfe
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm-color 0ceac6d8b2f3e33be29edddb64394d96
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/UXTerm 420d7404a359b3b74a24d415d1a53254
Description: X terminal emulator
 xterm is a terminal emulator for the X Window System.  It provides DEC VT102
 and Tektronix 4014 compatible terminals for programs that cannot use the
 window system directly.  This version implements ISO/ANSI colors and most of
 the control sequences used by DEC VT220 terminals.
 .
 This package provides four commands: xterm, which is the traditional
 terminal emulator; uxterm, which is a wrapper around xterm that is
 intelligent about locale settings (especially those which use the UTF-8
 character encoding), but which requires the luit program from the x11-utils
 package; koi8rxterm, a wrapper similar to uxterm for locales that use the
 KOI8-R character set; and lxterm, a simple wrapper that chooses which of the
 previous commands to execute based on the user's locale settings.
 .
 A complete list of control sequences supported by the X terminal emulator
 is provided in /usr/share/doc/xterm.
 .
 The xterm program uses bitmap images provided by the xbitmaps package.
 .
 Those interested in using koi8rxterm will likely want to install the
 xfonts-cyrillic package as well.
Homepage: http://invisible-island.net/xterm/xterm.html
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libogg0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libogg
Version: 1.2.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Ogg bitstream library
 Libogg is a library for manipulating ogg bitstreams.  It handles
 both making ogg bitstreams and getting packets from ogg bitstreams.
Homepage: http://xiph.org/ogg/
Original-Maintainer: Ron Lee <ron@debian.org>

Package: libogg0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libogg
Version: 1.2.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Ogg bitstream library
 Libogg is a library for manipulating ogg bitstreams.  It handles
 both making ogg bitstreams and getting packets from ogg bitstreams.
Homepage: http://xiph.org/ogg/
Original-Maintainer: Ron Lee <ron@debian.org>

Package: libts-0.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 135
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: tslib
Version: 1.0-10
Replaces: libts0, tslib
Provides: libts0, tslib
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), tsconf
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libts0, tslib
Description: touch screen library
 Tslib is an abstraction layer for touchscreen panel events, as well as a
 filter stack for the manipulation of those events. Examples of implemented
 filters include jitter smoothing and the calibration transform.
Original-Maintainer: Neil Williams <codehelp@debian.org>
Homepage: http://tslib.berlios.de/

Package: xserver-xorg-video-radeon
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 1288
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xserver-xorg-video-ati
Version: 1:6.14.99~git20111219.aacbd629-0ubuntu2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libdrm-radeon1 (>= 2.4.17), libdrm2 (>= 2.4.25), libpciaccess0 (>= 0.10.2), libpixman-1-0, libudev0 (>= 147), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Suggests: linux-firmware
Description: X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver
 This package provides the 'radeon' driver for the AMD/ATI Radeon, FireGL,
 FireMV, FirePro and FireStream series.
 .
 Note that this is not the same as the ATI-provided, binary-only, 'fglrx'
 driver, which provides additional 3D functionality for some newer Radeon
 cards, but is not supported.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-ati driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: geoclue
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.12.0-1ubuntu12
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgeoclue0 (>= 0.11.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0)
Description: Geographic information framework
 GeoClue provides applications access to various geographical information
 sources using a D-Bus API or a C library.
 .
 This package contains the master server for GeoClue.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/GeoClue
Original-Maintainer: Bernd Zeimetz <bzed@debian.org>

Package: libreoffice-style-tango
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 2649
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libreoffice-common (<< 1:3.3.0~rc4-2)
Provides: libreoffice-style
Depends: libreoffice-core
Suggests: tango-icon-theme
Description: office productivity suite -- Tango symbol style
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the "tango" symbol style, default style
 for GTK+/Gnome.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: x11-session-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 244
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 7.6+2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libsm6, libx11-6, libxaw7, libxmuu1, libxt6, cpp
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XSm 34f161c4cba12ff40099e12b40e511d3
Description: X session utilities
 This package provides the X session manager and related tools:
  - rstart;
  - smproxy, a session manager proxy for X clients that do not use the X
    session manager protocol;
  - xsm, a session manager for X sessions;
 Installation of an rsh or ssh daemon (server) is necessary if rstartd is
 to be used, and installation of an rsh or ssh client is necessary if
 rstart is to be used.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libdconf-dbus-1-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 74
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: d-conf
Version: 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libdconf0 (= 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: simple configuration storage system - D-Bus library
 DConf is a low-level key/value database designed for storing desktop
 environment settings.
 .
 This package contains a D-Bus convenience library.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/dconf
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpurple0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 4998
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pidgin
Version: 1:2.10.3-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libfarstream-0.1-0 (>= 0.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.0), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.20), libidn11 (>= 1.13), libmeanwhile1 (>= 1.0.2), libnspr4 (>= 1.8.0.10), libnss3 (>= 3.12.0~1.9b1), libperl5.14 (>= 5.14.2), libsasl2-2, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libzephyr4, perl-base (>= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2), perlapi-5.14.2, libsasl2-modules
Recommends: ca-certificates, libpurple-bin
Suggests: tcl8.5 (>= 8.5.0), tk8.5 (>= 8.5.0)
Conflicts: network-manager (<< 0.9.0)
Description: multi-protocol instant messaging library
 libpurple is a library intended to be used by programmers seeking
 to write an IM client that connects to many IM networks.
 Currently supported are:
 AIM/ICQ, Yahoo!, MSN, IRC, Jabber/XMPP/Google Talk, Napster, Zephyr, Gadu-Gadu,
 Bonjour, Groupwise, Sametime, SIMPLE, MySpaceIM, and MXit.
 .
 Some extra packages are suggested to use increased functionality:
  * tcl8.4, tk8.4:
    - Support for writing plugins with Tcl/Tk
Homepage: http://www.pidgin.im
Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>

Package: libsgutils2-2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 218
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sg3-utils
Version: 1.33-1
Replaces: libsgutils2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Suggests: sg3-utils
Conflicts: libsgutils2
Description: utilities for devices using the SCSI command set (shared libraries)
 Most OSes have SCSI pass-through interfaces that enable user space programs
 to send SCSI commands to a device and fetch the response. With SCSI to ATA
 Translation (SAT) many ATA disks now can process SCSI commands. Typically
 each utility in this package implements one SCSI command. See the draft
 standards at www.t10.org for SCSI command definitions plus SAT. ATA
 commands are defined in the draft standards at www.t13.org . For a mapping
 between supported SCSI and ATA commands and utility names in this package
 see the COVERAGE file
 .
 Shared library used by the utilities in the sg3-utils package.
Original-Maintainer: Ritesh Raj Sarraf <rrs@debian.org>
Homepage: http://sg.danny.cz/sg/

Package: hunspell-en-us
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 726
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 20070829-4ubuntu3
Replaces: myspell-en-us, openoffice.org-spellcheck-en-us
Provides: hunspell-dictionary, hunspell-dictionary-en
Depends: dictionaries-common (>= 0.10)
Suggests: hunspell, openoffice.org-hunspell | openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.2)
Conflicts: firefox (<< 2.0.0.3-2), iceape-browser (<< 1.1.1-2), icedove (<< 2.0.0.0-4), iceweasel (<< 2.0.0.3-2), libxul0d (= 1.8.0.11-3), mozilla-browser (<< 1.8+1.1.1-2), myspell-en-us, openoffice.org (<= 1.0.3-2), openoffice.org-core (<< 2.1~m190-1), thunderbird (<< 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0)
Description: English_american dictionary for hunspell
 This is the English_american dictionary for use with the hunspell spellchecker
Original-Maintainer: Rene Engelhard <rene@debian.org>

Package: gvfs-backends
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 2810
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gvfs
Version: 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libarchive12, libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.16), libbluetooth3 (>= 4.91), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcdio-cdda1, libcdio-paranoia1, libcdio13, libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.20.3), libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.4.10.1), libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.4.10.1), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libimobiledevice2 (>= 1.1.0), libplist1 (>= 0.16), libsmbclient (>= 2:3.3.1), libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.27.4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.30.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), gvfs (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1), gvfs-daemons (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1), gvfs-libs (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1), gvfs-common (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1), psmisc
Recommends: gnome-keyring
Suggests: obex-data-server, samba-common
Description: userspace virtual filesystem - backends
 gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem where mounts run as separate
 processes which you talk to via D-Bus. It also contains a gio module
 that seamlessly adds gvfs support to all applications using the gio
 API. It also supports exposing the gvfs mounts to non-gio applications
 using fuse.
 .
 This package contains the afc, afp, archive, cdda, dav, dnssd, ftp,
 gphoto2, http, network, obexftp, sftp, smb and smb-browse backends.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libedataserverui-3.0-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 627
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: evolution-data-server
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Depends: gconf-service, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libcamel-1.2-29 (>= 3.2), libcamel-1.2-29 (<< 3.3), libebook-1.2-12 (>= 3.2.3), libecal-1.2-10 (>= 3.2.3), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 3.2.2-2~), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.31.2), evolution-data-server-common (>= 3.2)
Conflicts: libedataserverui1.2-dev
Description: GUI utility library for evolution data servers
 The data server, called "Evolution Data Server" is responsible for managing
 calendar and addressbook information.
 .
 This package is a GUI utility library for evolution-data-server.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpurple-bin
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 174
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: pidgin
Version: 1:2.10.3-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: python, python-dbus
Description: multi-protocol instant messaging library - extra utilities
 This package contains the utilities not included in the main libpurple0
 package. Currently included are: purple-remote, purple-send,
 purple-send-async, and purple-url-handler.
Homepage: http://www.pidgin.im
Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>

Package: libdate-calc-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 666
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.3-1
Depends: perl, libbit-vector-perl (>= 7.1), libcarp-clan-perl (>= 6.04)
Recommends: libdate-calc-xs-perl
Description: Perl library for accessing dates
 Date::Calc is a Perl module which provides a variety of date calculations
 based on the Gregorian calendar (the one used in Western countries today),
 complying with the ISO/R 2015-1971 and DIN 1355 standards which specify
 things such as what leap years are, when they occur, how the week numbers
 are defined, what's the first day of the week, how many weeks (52 or 53) a
 given year has, and so on.
 .
 Although the Gregorian calendar was only adopted 1582 by most (not all)
 European countries (some countries continued to use the Julian calendar
 until as late as the beginning of the 20th century!), this package allows
 you to extrapolate the Gregorian calendar back until the year 1.
 .
 If Date::Calc::XS (libdate-calc-xs-perl) is available, this package will
 automatically accelerate its operation using the C/XS implementation.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Date-Calc/

Package: libxrender1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxrender
Version: 1:0.9.6-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X Rendering Extension client library
 The X Rendering Extension (Render) introduces digital image composition as
 the foundation of a new rendering model within the X Window System.
 Rendering geometric figures is accomplished by client-side tessellation into
 either triangles or trapezoids.  Text is drawn by loading glyphs into the
 server and rendering sets of them.  The Xrender library exposes this
 extension to X clients.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXrender
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxrender1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libxrender
Version: 1:0.9.6-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.1.3), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X Rendering Extension client library
 The X Rendering Extension (Render) introduces digital image composition as
 the foundation of a new rendering model within the X Window System.
 Rendering geometric figures is accomplished by client-side tessellation into
 either triangles or trapezoids.  Text is drawn by loading glyphs into the
 server and rendering sets of them.  The Xrender library exposes this
 extension to X clients.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXrender
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: mountall
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 240
Maintainer: Scott James Remnant <scott@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.36
Replaces: upstart (<< 0.6.3-2)
Depends: makedev, udev, plymouth, coreutils (>= 7.1), libc6 (>= 2.9), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.2.16), libnih-dbus1 (>= 1.0.0), libnih1 (>= 1.0.0), libplymouth2 (>= 0.8.1-3), libudev0 (>= 151)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Breaks: initscripts (<< 2.88dsf-13.3), policycoreutils (<< 2.0.69-2ubuntu4), usplash (<< 0.5.47)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/mounted-run.conf b40dc0421f76a9a581e16d91a4ec6137
 /etc/init/mounted-var.conf 02f90856c91a46e9cbed1c35b92fec6c
 /etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf 289fa57d726885147a41b2b1f3695a29
 /etc/init/mountall-shell.conf aa05af89db3de044d1cd7f6971b46d9f
 /etc/init/mountall.conf 4ecc1e75cf68705e15e5e3106066223a
 /etc/init/mountall-reboot.conf 43e3c229085a13005b0681a49b2bef51
 /etc/init/mounted-proc.conf 07198659bd06c1442a35882b2fae05fc
 /etc/init/mounted-dev.conf d434b2b320f748c352e83edf25223ebf
 /etc/init/mounted-debugfs.conf 462c8aab0d9d4e6e496b1e2be5910edc
 /etc/init/mountall-net.conf feff70cd7006f6763e24263d381940f3
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/Mountall.Server.conf 91b1414af1257d2ef089f84a3e5c1ed1
Description: filesystem mounting tool
 mountall mounts filesystems when the underlying block devices are
 ready, or when network interfaces come up, checking the filesystems
 first.

Package: libkpathsea5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 221
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: texlive-bin
Version: 2009-11ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: TeX Live: path search library for TeX (runtime part)
 This package contains the runtime part of the Kpathsea[rch] library,
 which implements generic path searching, configuration, and
 TeX-specific file searching.
Homepage: http://www.tug.org/texlive
Original-Maintainer: Debian TeX Maintainers <debian-tex-maint@lists.debian.org>

Package: transmission-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 904
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: transmission
Version: 2.51-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: transmission-gtk (<< 2.10-1)
Breaks: transmission-gtk (<< 2.10-1)
Description: lightweight BitTorrent client (common files)
 Transmission is a set of lightweight BitTorrent clients (in GUI, CLI
 and daemon form). All its incarnations feature a very simple, intuitive
 interface on top on an efficient, cross-platform back-end.
 .
 This package contains the common files for the different transmission
 versions.
Homepage: http://www.transmissionbt.com/
Original-Maintainer: Leo Costela <costela@debian.org>

Package: libc-dev-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libdevel
Installed-Size: 372
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: eglibc
Version: 2.15-0ubuntu10.3
Replaces: libc0.1-dev, libc0.3-dev, libc6-dev, libc6.1-dev
Depends: libc6 (>> 2.15), libc6 (<< 2.16)
Recommends: manpages-dev
Description: Embedded GNU C Library: Development binaries
 This package contains utility programs related to the GNU C Library
 development package.
Homepage: http://www.eglibc.org
Original-Maintainer: GNU Libc Maintainers <debian-glibc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgimp2.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2072
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gimp
Version: 2.6.12-1ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0)
Recommends: gimp-data (>= 2.6.12), gimp-data (<= 2.6.12-z)
Description: Libraries for the GNU Image Manipulation Program
 This package includes the libgimp libraries, which are
 necessary to run GIMP and third-party GIMP plugins.
Homepage: http://www.gimp.org
Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>

Package: libqt4-svg
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 582
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtgui4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Description: Qt 4 SVG module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtSvg module provides classes for displaying the contents of SVG files.
 .
 Scalable Vector Graphics (SVG) is a language for describing two-dimensional
 graphics and graphical applications in XML.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgtop2-7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 140
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgtop2
Version: 2.28.4-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libxau6, libgtop2-common (>= 2.28.4-2)
Description: gtop system monitoring library (shared)
 The gtop library reads information about processes and the state of the
 system. It is used by the GNOME desktop environment.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: dbus
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 930
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), upstart-job, adduser, lsb-base (>= 3.2-14), upstart (>= 0.6.3-6), netbase (>= 4.45ubuntu3)
Suggests: dbus-x11
Conffiles:
 /etc/default/dbus 0d0f25a2f993509c857eb262f6e22015
 /etc/dbus-1/session.conf aa815e24fb0e075d1ae336154fc8a655
 /etc/dbus-1/system.conf 4f169e788196d25df067910627aaff6d
 /etc/init/dbus.conf 2059ea9c0b2b961c60d63456324e2d9b
Description: simple interprocess messaging system (daemon and utilities)
 D-Bus is a message bus, used for sending messages between applications.
 Conceptually, it fits somewhere in between raw sockets and CORBA in
 terms of complexity.
 .
 D-Bus supports broadcast messages, asynchronous messages (thus
 decreasing latency), authentication, and more. It is designed to be
 low-overhead; messages are sent using a binary protocol, not using
 XML. D-Bus also supports a method call mapping for its messages, but
 it is not required; this makes using the system quite simple.
 .
 It comes with several bindings, including GLib, Python, Qt and Java.
 .
 This package contains the D-Bus daemon and related utilities.
 .
 The client-side library can be found in the libdbus-1-3 package, as it is no
 longer contained in this package.
Homepage: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-qxl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 178
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.0.16-2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- QXL display driver
 This package provides the driver for QXL video device, i.e. if Linux is
 running inside a RedHat Enterprise Virtualization (RHEV) environment, or
 other SPICE-compatible KVM/Qemu emulator.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-qxl driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://spice-space.org/

Package: gnome-control-center-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 4592
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-control-center
Version: 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5
Replaces: capplets-data, gdm (<< 3.0), gdm3 (<< 3.0), gnome-media-common (<< 2.91), gnome-power-manager (<< 3.2), gnome-settings-daemon (<< 3.0)
Provides: capplets-data
Recommends: gnome-control-center (>= 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5)
Breaks: gdm (<< 3.0), gdm3 (<< 3.0), gnome-power-manager (<< 3.2), gnome-settings-daemon (<< 3.0)
Conflicts: capplets-data
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-sound-applet.desktop 91cb261cebe08df62e9ef5a7e2088fea
 /etc/xdg/menus/gnomecc.menu 1ce8b039796ab150d9c0ffebc5aaa096
Description: configuration applets for GNOME - data files
 This package contains data files (icons, pixmaps, locales files) needed by
 the configuration applets in the gnome-control-center package.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-javascriptcoregtk-3.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: webkit
Version: 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: gir1.2-webkit-3.0 (<< 1.5.0)
Conflicts: gir1.0-webkit-3.0, gir1.2-webkit-3.0 (<< 1.5.0), gobject-introspection-repository
Description: GObject introspection data for the GTK+-based JavaScriptCore library
 This package contains introspection data for the GTK+-based version of
 JavaScriptCore
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Homepage: http://webkitgtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian WebKit Maintainers <pkg-webkit-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-savage
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 217
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:2.3.3-1ubuntu1
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- Savage display driver
 This package provides the driver for the S3/VIA Savage/ProSavage/Twister family
 of chipsets.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-savage driver module.
Orig-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libapt-pkg4.12
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 2963
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: apt
Version: 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.2.3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: package managment runtime library
 This library provides the common functionality for searching and
 managing packages as well as information about packages.
 Higher-level package managers can depend upon this library.
 .
 This includes:
  * retrieval of information about packages from multiple sources
  * retrieval of packages and all dependent packages
    needed to satisfy a request either through an internal
    solver or by interfacing with an external one
  * authenticating the sources and validating the retrieved data
  * installation and removal of packages in the system
  * providing different transports to retrieve data over cdrom, ftp,
    http, rsh as well as an interface to add more transports like
    https (apt-transport-https) and debtorrent (apt-transport-debtorrent).
Original-Maintainer: APT Development Team <deity@lists.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:0.4.2-4ubuntu2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- fbdev display driver
 This package provides the driver for the Linux framebuffer device (aka
 'fbdev').
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-fbdev driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxfont1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 332
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxfont
Version: 1:1.4.4-1
Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.4), libfontenc1, libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Conflicts: xprint (<< 2:1.6.0-1)
Description: X11 font rasterisation library
 libXfont provides various services for X servers, most notably font
 selection and rasterisation (through external libraries).
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXfont
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: software-center
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 4256
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <mvo@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 5.2.6
Replaces: gnome-app-install
Provides: gnome-app-install
Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), iso-codes, app-install-data (>= 0.4.0), aptdaemon (>= 0.40), software-center-aptdaemon-plugins, humanity-icon-theme, gir1.2-glib-2.0 (>= 1.31), gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-gmenu-3.0 (>= 3.1.5), gir1.2-webkit-3.0, python-gi, python-gi-cairo, python-xapian, python-apt (>= 0.8.3ubuntu4), python-aptdaemon (>= 0.40), python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets, python-dbus, python-defer, policykit-1, policykit-1-gnome | policykit-1-kde, python-xdg, ubuntu-sso-client-gtk, python-piston-mini-client (>= 0.1+bzr29), oneconf (>= 0.2.6), python-debtagshw, ubuntu-extras-keyring
Recommends: lsb-release, gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3.0, apt-xapian-index (>= 0.38ubuntu1), update-notifier, software-properties-gtk, sessioninstaller, xz-lzma
Conflicts: gnome-app-install (<< 1), oneconf (<< 0.2.6.1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.ubuntu.SoftwareCenter.conf d5c450e6bccfcb8177943516e8beb673
Description: Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software
 Ubuntu Software Center lets you browse and install thousands of
 free and paid applications available for Ubuntu. You can view available
 software by category, or search quickly by name or description.
 You can also examine the software already installed, and remove items
 you no longer need.
 .
 To install or remove software using USC, you need administrator access
 on the computer.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/software-center

Package: overlay-scrollbar
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 42
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.2.16-0ubuntu1
Replaces: liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0 (<< 0.1.5-0ubuntu2)
Depends: liboverlay-scrollbar-0.2-0, liboverlay-scrollbar3-0.2-0
Breaks: liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0 (<< 0.1.5-0ubuntu2)
Description: Scrollbar overlayed widget
 Overlay scrollbar is a library implementing a new GTK Widget enabling
 a dynamic overlay behavior.
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar

Package: libenchant1c2a
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 238
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: enchant
Version: 1.6.0-7
Replaces: libenchant-dev (<< 1.1.1++cvs.2003.11.08), libenchant1, libenchant1c2
Depends: libaspell15 (>= 0.60.7~20110707), libc6 (>= 2.7), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libhunspell-1.3-0, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), aspell-en | myspell-dictionary | aspell-dictionary | ispell-dictionary | hunspell-dictionary
Recommends: enchant
Suggests: libenchant-voikko
Breaks: ispell (<< 3.3.02), libenchant1, libenchant1c2
Description: Wrapper library for various spell checker engines (runtime libs)
 Enchant is a generic spell checking library which uses existing
 spell checker engines such as ispell, aspell and myspell as its backends.
 .
 Enchant steps in to provide uniformity and conformity on top of these
 libraries, and implement certain features that may be lacking in any
 individual provider library.
 .
 This package contains the shared library and non-Voikko enchant plugins.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.abisource.com/projects/enchant/

Package: zeitgeist
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 33
Maintainer: Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals <rainct@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.9.0-1ubuntu1
Depends: zeitgeist-core, python-zeitgeist, zeitgeist-datahub
Description: event logging framework
 Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files
 opened, websites visited, conversations held with other people, etc.) and
 makes the relevant information available to other applications.
 .
 It serves as a comprehensive activity log and also makes it possible to
 determine relationships between items based on usage patterns.
 .
 This metapackage depends on the Zeitgeist engine and a set of packages
 (such as data providers) commonly used together with it.
Homepage: http://zeitgeist-project.com/

Package: libthai0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 98
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libthai
Version: 0.1.16-3
Depends: libthai-data (>= 0.1.10), libc6 (>= 2.4), libdatrie1 (>= 0.2.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Enhances: libqtcore4, libqtgui4
Description: Thai language support library
 LibThai is a set of Thai language support routines aimed to ease
 developers' tasks to incorporate Thai language support in their applications.
 It includes important Thai-specific functions e.g. word breaking, input and
 output methods as well as basic character and string supports.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries needed to run programs that use
 the LibThai library.
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/libthai

Package: usb-modeswitch
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: comm
Installed-Size: 178
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.2.3+repack0-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libpipeline1 (>= 1.0.0), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12), usb-modeswitch-data (>= 20110227-1~)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Suggests: comgt, wvdial
Breaks: usb-modeswitch-data (<< 20100127)
Conffiles:
 /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf 172830bbe87e79a0b08d57b4e82d2342
Description: mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices
 Several new USB devices have their proprietary Windows drivers onboard,
 especially WAN dongles. When plugged in for the first time, they act
 like a flash storage and start installing the driver from there. If
 the driver is already installed, the storage device vanishes and
 a new device, such as an USB modem, shows up. This is called the
 "ZeroCD" feature.
 .
 On Debian, this is not needed, since the driver is included as a
 Linux kernel module, such as "usbserial". However, the device still
 shows up as "usb-storage" by default. usb-modeswitch solves that
 issue by sending the command which actually performs the switching
 of the device from "usb-storage" to "usbserial".
 .
 This package contains the binaries and the brother scripts.
Homepage: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
Original-Maintainer: Didier Raboud <odyx@debian.org>

Package: gnome-nettool
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 672
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.2.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.3), libgtop2-7 (>= 2.22.3), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, dnsutils, net-tools, iputils-ping | ping, iputils-tracepath, whois
Suggests: gnome-system-tools
Description: network information tool for GNOME
 GNOME Nettool is a network information tool which provides user interfaces for
 some of the most common command line network tools including:
    * ifconfig
    * ping
    * netstat
    * traceroute
    * port scanning
    * DNS lookup
    * finger
    * whois
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gnome-network/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libnumber-compare-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 48
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.03-1
Depends: perl
Description: module for performing numeric comparisons in Perl
 Number::Compare allows one to compile a simple comparison to an anonymous
 subroutine, which can then be called with a value to be tested against.
 .
 The advantage of using this module is that it understands both the SI prefixes
 'k', 'M', and 'G', as well as the IEC binary prefixes 'Ki', 'Mi' and 'Gi'.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Number-Compare/

Package: ttf-ubuntu-font-family
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 3405
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ubuntu-font-family-sources
Version: 0.80-0ubuntu2
Replaces: ubuntu-private-fonts, ubuntu-private-nda-fonts
Provides: ubuntu-private-fonts, ubuntu-private-nda-fonts
Conflicts: ubuntu-private-fonts, ubuntu-private-nda-fonts
Description: Ubuntu Font Family, sans-serif typeface hinted for clarity
 The Ubuntu Font Family are a set of matching new libre/open fonts in
 development during 2010--2011. The development is being funded by
 Canonical Ltd on behalf the wider Free Software community and the
 Ubuntu project.  The technical font design work and implementation is
 being undertaken by Dalton Maag.
 .
 Both the final font Truetype/OpenType files and the design files used
 to produce the font family are distributed under an open licence and
 you are expressly encouraged to experiment, modify, share and improve.
Original-Maintainer: Paul Sladen <ubuntu@paul.sladen.org>
Homepage: http://font.ubuntu.com/

Package: printer-driver-min12xxw
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Stefan Potyra <sistpoty@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: min12xxw
Version: 0.0.9-6ubuntu1
Replaces: min12xxw (<< 0.0.9-6~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Recommends: cups, ghostscript, foomatic-db-compressed-ppds | foomatic-db
Breaks: min12xxw (<< 0.0.9-6~)
Description: printer driver for KonicaMinolta PagePro 1[234]xxW
 A cups/foomatic printer driver for the KonicaMinolta PagePro 1200W, 1250W,
 1300W, 1350W and 1400W.
Homepage: http://www.hinterbergen.de/mala/min12xxw/

Package: libva1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 127
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libva
Version: 1.0.15-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: vlc-nox (<< 1.1.5-3)
Description: Video Acceleration (VA) API for Linux -- runtime
 Video Acceleration API (VA API) is a library ("libVA") and API specification
 which enables and provides access to graphics hardware (GPU) acceleration for
 video processing on Linux and UNIX based operating systems. Accelerated
 processing includes video decoding, video encoding, subpicture blending and
 rendering. The specification was originally designed by Intel for its GMA
 (Graphics Media Accelerator) series of GPU hardware, the API is however not
 limited to GPUs or Intel specific hardware, as other hardware and manufacturers
 can also freely use this API for hardware accelerated video decoding.
 .
 This package provides the main libva library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/vaapi

Package: diffutils
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 444
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:3.2-1ubuntu1
Replaces: diff
Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Suggests: diffutils-doc, wdiff
Description: File comparison utilities
 The diffutils package provides the diff, diff3, sdiff, and cmp programs.
 .
 `diff' shows differences between two files, or each corresponding file
 in two directories.  `cmp' shows the offsets and line numbers where
 two files differ.  `cmp' can also show all the characters that
 differ between the two files, side by side.  `diff3' shows differences
 among three files.  `sdiff' merges two files interactively.
 .
 The set of differences produced by `diff' can be used to distribute
 updates to text files (such as program source code) to other people.
 This method is especially useful when the differences are small compared
 to the complete files.  Given `diff' output, the `patch' program can
 update, or "patch", a copy of the file.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/diffutils/
Original-Maintainer: Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>

Package: aspell-en
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 548
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.0-0-6ubuntu2
Provides: aspell-dictionary
Depends: aspell (>= 0.60.3-2), dictionaries-common (>= 0.49.2)
Description: English dictionary for GNU Aspell
 This package contains all the required files to add support for English
 language to the GNU Aspell spell checker.
 .
 American, British and Canadian spellings are included.
Homepage: http://aspell.net/
Original-Maintainer: Brian Nelson <pyro@debian.org>

Package: libxvmc1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 100
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxvmc
Version: 2:1.0.6-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6, libxext6, x11-common
Description: X11 Video extension library
 libXvMC provides an X Window System client interface to the
 XVideo-MotionCompensation extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The XVideo-MotionCompensation extension allows for further accelerated drawing
 of videos.  Video data may be sent at earlier stages of the decoding pipeline
 than raw YUV data.  At the moment, driver support for XvMC is poor to
 non-existent.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXvMC
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-socksipy
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 61
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.0-1ubuntu2
Provides: python2.7-socksipy
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python SOCKS client module
 This module was designed to allow developers of Python
 software that uses the Internet or another TCP/IP-based
 network to add support for connection through a SOCKS proxy
 server with as much ease as possible.
Homepage: http://socksipy.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Thomas Blsing <thomasbl@pool.math.tu-berlin.de>

Package: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1424
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-base0.10
Version: 0.10.36-1ubuntu0.1
Replaces: gobject-introspection-repository (<< 0.6.5-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), liborc-0.4-0 (>= 1:0.4.16), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), iso-codes
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libvisual-0.4-plugins, gstreamer-codec-install | gnome-codec-install
Conflicts: gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio (<< 0.10.16-4), totem-gstreamer (<= 2.17.92-0ubuntu1)
Description: GStreamer libraries from the "base" set
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains libraries from the "base" set, an essential
 exemplary set of elements.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libwww-robotrules-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.01-1
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl, liburi-perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: database of robots.txt-derived permissions
 WWW::RobotRules parses /robots.txt files as specified in "A Standard for
 Robot Exclusion", at <http://www.robotstxt.org/wc/norobots.html>. Webmasters
 can use the /robots.txt file to forbid conforming robots from accessing parts
 of their web site.
 .
 The parsed files are kept in a WWW::RobotRules object, and this object
 provides methods to check if access to a given URL is prohibited. The same
 WWW::RobotRules object can be used for one or more parsed /robots.txt files
 on any number of hosts.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/WWW-RobotRules/

Package: libgtk2.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 6168
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtk+2.0
Version: 2.24.10-0ubuntu6
Provides: gtk2.0-binver-2.10.0
Depends: libgtk2.0-common, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.6.4-6.1), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.28.3), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxi6, libxinerama1, libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.99.3), libxrender1, shared-mime-info
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: hicolor-icon-theme, libgtk2.0-bin
Suggests: librsvg2-common, gvfs
Breaks: gtk-sharp2 (<< 2.12.10-2ubuntu2), lxdm (<< 0.4.1-0ubuntu6), lxlauncher (<< 0.2.2-1ubuntu2), xfdesktop4 (<< 4.8.3-2ubuntu4)
Description: GTK+ graphical user interface library
 GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user
 interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, GTK+ is suitable
 for projects ranging from small one-off tools to complete application
 suites.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libatasmart4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 98
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libatasmart
Version: 0.18-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libudev0 (>= 147)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: ATA S.M.A.R.T. reading and parsing library
 A small and lightweight parser library for ATA S.M.A.R.T. hard disk
 health monitoring.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/being-smart.html

Package: libslp1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 168
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: openslp-dfsg
Version: 1.2.1-7.8ubuntu1
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, libc6 (>= 2.4)
Suggests: slpd (= 1.2.1-7.8ubuntu1), openslp-doc (= 1.2.1-7.8ubuntu1)
Description: OpenSLP libraries
 Service Location Protocol is an IETF standard protocol that is used to
 discover/advertise services on the network. You can use SLP for anything
 from locating a suitable printer on your floor to discovering what LDAP
 directories are available in your organization.  This package provides
 the OpenSLP run-time library package that is linked to SLP aware
 applications. This library implements RFC 2614 - An API for Service
 Location. Unless there is a SLP DA in the network, you must install the
 slpd package to be able to advertise the services.
Homepage: http://www.openslp.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ganesan Rajagopal <rganesan@debian.org>

Package: doc-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 448
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.10.3
Depends: libuuid-perl, libyaml-tiny-perl
Suggests: dhelp | dwww | doc-central | yelp | khelpcenter4, rarian-compat
Conffiles:
 /etc/doc-base/documents/README efd9c153645bd3e0653eb5b0fbeda91f
Description: utilities to manage online documentation
 This package contains utilities to manage documentation installed on
 a Debian system. It generates a database of document metadata, which
 other packages such as dwww, dhelp, doc-central, and rarian-compat
 can use to provide a catalog of available documentation.
 .
 For additional information see the Debian doc-base Manual included in
 this package.
Original-Maintainer: Robert Luberda <robert@debian.org>

Package: gwibber-service-facebook
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 93
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gwibber
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu2
Depends: gwibber-service (>> 2.33.0)
Conflicts: gwibber-service (<= 2.33.0)
Description: Facebook plugin for Gwibber
 Gwibber is a social networking client for GNOME. It supports Facebook,
 Twitter, Identi.ca, StatusNet, FriendFeed, Qaiku, Flickr, and Digg.
 .
 This package includes the Facebook plugin for the Gwibber desktop service
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/gwibber

Package: libpolkit-agent-1-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 81
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: policykit-1
Version: 0.104-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: PolicyKit Authentication Agent API
 PolicyKit is a toolkit for defining and handling the policy that
 allows unprivileged processes to speak to privileged processes.
 .
 This package contains a library for accessing the authentication agent.
Homepage: http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: liboil0.3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 617
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: liboil
Version: 0.3.17-2ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Library of Optimized Inner Loops
 Liboil is a collection of functions that often benefit from having
 special implementations on various architectures or CPUs.  Each function
 in liboil has several implementations which may perform faster or
 slower on a given CPU.  Some implementations use alternate algorithms,
 some use hand-crafted assembly, and some use special instructions that
 are only available on certain CPUs, such as MMX, SSE, or Altivec.
 The fastest implementation is automatically chosen at runtime.
 .
 This package contains the liboil shared libraries.  It is typically
 installed automatically when an application or library requires it.
Homepage: http://liboil.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libtag1-vanilla
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1404
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: taglib
Version: 1.7-1ubuntu5
Replaces: libtag1c2a (<< 1.5-5)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libtag1c2a (<< 1.5-5)
Conflicts: libtag-extras0, libtag1-rusxmms
Description: audio meta-data library - vanilla flavour
 TagLib is a library for reading and editing the meta-data of several popular
 audio formats. Currently it supports both ID3v1 and ID3v2 for MP3 files, Ogg
 Vorbis comments and ID3 tags and Vorbis comments in FLAC, MPC, Speex, WavPack
 TrueAudio, WAV, AIFF, MP4 and ASF files.
 .
 This is the runtime package for programs that use the TagLib Audio Meta-Data
 Library. This package contains original and unpatched flavour of the library.
Homepage: http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/taglib.html
Original-Maintainer: Modestas Vainius <modax@debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-input-evdev
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 137
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:2.7.0-0ubuntu1.2
Provides: xorg-driver-input
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libmtdev1 (>= 1.1.0), xorg-input-abi-16, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.11.2.902-1ubuntu1)
Description: X.Org X server -- evdev input driver
 This package provides the driver for input devices using evdev, the Linux
 kernel's event delivery mechanism.  This driver allows for multiple keyboards
 and mice to be treated as separate input devices.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-input-evdev driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libept1.4.12
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 359
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libept
Version: 1.0.6~exp1ubuntu1
Depends: libapt-pkg4.12 (>= 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu3), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Description: High-level library for managing Debian package information
 The library defines a very minimal framework in which many sources of data
 about Debian packages can be implemented and queried together.
 .
 The library includes four data sources:
 .
  * APT: access the APT database
  * Debtags: access the Debtags tag information
  * Popcon: access Popcon package scores
  * The Xapian index built by apt-xapian-index
 .
 This is the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Enrico Zini <enrico@debian.org>

Package: libwnck-3-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libwnck3
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Description: Window Navigator Construction Kit - common files
 A library to use for writing pagers and task lists.
 .
 This package contains internationalization files.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libfile-mimeinfo-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 137
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.15-2
Depends: perl, libfile-basedir-perl, libfile-desktopentry-perl, shared-mime-info
Description: Perl module to determine file types
 File::MimeInfo can be used to determine the mime type of a file. It tries to
 implement the freedesktop specification for a shared MIME database.
 .
 This package also contains two related utilities:
  * mimetype: determine a files mimetype
  * mimeopen: open files according to their mimetype
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/File-MimeInfo/

Package: gconf2-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 512
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gconf
Version: 3.2.5-0ubuntu2
Depends: ucf
Breaks: libgconf2-4 (<< 3.2.3-2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/gconf/2/evoldap.conf 17f55bd791cfb244e5a46e810107f364
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70gconfd_path-on-session 574228f20daf0b3a2174690ec3d7719f
Description: GNOME configuration database system (common files)
 GConf is a configuration database system for storing application
 preferences. It supports default or mandatory settings set by the
 administrator, and changes to the database are instantly applied to all
 running applications. It is written for the GNOME desktop but doesn't
 require it.
 .
 This package contains the default configuration and localization files.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libsnmp-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 658
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: net-snmp
Version: 5.4.3~dfsg-2.4ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libsnmp-dev (<< 5.4~dfsg), libsnmp9-dev (<< 5.4~dfsg)
Suggests: snmp-mibs-downloader
Conflicts: libsnmp-dev (<< 5.4~dfsg), libsnmp9-dev (<< 5.4~dfsg)
Description: SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) MIBs and documentation
 The Simple Network Management Protocol (SNMP) provides a framework
 for the exchange of management information between agents (servers)
 and clients.
 .
 This package includes documentation and MIBs (Management Information
 Bases) for the SNMP libraries, agents and applications. MIBs contain
 a formal description of the data that can be managed using SNMP.
 and applications.
Homepage: http://net-snmp.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Net-SNMP Packaging Team <pkg-net-snmp-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: linux-libc-dev
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 3007
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-32.51
Replaces: dvb-dev (<< 1.0.1-6), libc6-dev (<< 2.3.2.ds1-6), libc6.1-dev (<< 2.3.2.ds1-6), libdrm-dev, linux-kernel-headers
Provides: linux-kernel-headers
Conflicts: amd64-libs-dev (<= 1.1), dvb-dev (<< 1.0.1-6), libc6-dev (<< 2.3.2.ds1-6), libc6.1-dev (<< 2.3.2.ds1-6), linux-kernel-headers
Description: Linux Kernel Headers for development
 This package provides headers from the Linux kernel.  These headers
 are used by the installed headers for GNU glibc and other system
 libraries. They are NOT meant to be used to build third-party modules for
 your kernel. Use linux-headers-* packages for that.

Package: gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 199
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-bluetooth
Version: 3.2.2-0ubuntu5
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libgnome-bluetooth8 (>= 3.1.3)
Description: Introspection data for GnomeBluetooth
 This package contains tools for managing and manipulating Bluetooth
 devices using the GNOME desktop.
 .
 The libraries included provide support to gnome-bluetooth.
 .
 This package contains the introspection data for GnomeBluetooth
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeBluetooth
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: resolvconf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 237
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.63ubuntu16
Depends: lsb-base, debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, upstart-job
Pre-Depends: initscripts (>= 2.88dsf-13.10)
Breaks: dhcp3-client (<< 4.1.1-P1-15+squeeze1), dnscache-run
Enhances: bind9, dhcpcd, dnsmasq, ifupdown, isc-dhcp-client, libc6, network-manager, nscd, pdnsd, ppp, pump, totd, udhcpc
Conffiles:
 /etc/dhcp/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/resolvconf e33c0fb778b7a0994e3a7e6a83b4034f
 /etc/resolvconf/interface-order 33e6b76aa10b1cbe72c6c050df536560
 /etc/resolvconf/update.d/dnscache 981435dcc6f7b53a9fa7a0bdfbdaf5e0
 /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc 9d46e648e13f96e1d67f2fec9ec20a58
 /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head 5aee5a60350035d958401da5c0432be3
 /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
 /etc/init/resolvconf.conf 355033f68372631d1b72b039347ec3a0
 /etc/network/if-up.d/000resolvconf a2f1e5660e827944e6b8956b6a23eafa
 /etc/network/if-down.d/resolvconf ff6457564bdc53d244529166804a076f
 /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/000resolvconf c964ef1b233f261d7ce1809368372514
 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/000resolvconf 7e7cebd1b3b28c75933b3f52c85c703d
Description: name server information handler
 Resolvconf is a framework for keeping up to date the system's
 information about name servers. It sets itself up as the intermediary
 between programs that supply this information (such as ifup and
 ifdown, DHCP clients, the PPP daemon and local name servers) and
 programs that use this information (such as DNS caches and resolver
 libraries).
 .
 This package may require some manual configuration. Please
 read the README file for detailed instructions.
Homepage: http://alioth.debian.org/projects/resolvconf/
Original-Maintainer: resolvconf maintainers <resolvconf-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libthai-data
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 595
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libthai
Version: 0.1.16-3
Breaks: libthai0 (<< 0.1.10)
Description: Data files for Thai language support library
 LibThai is a set of Thai language support routines aimed to ease
 developers' tasks to incorporate Thai language support in their applications.
 It includes important Thai-specific functions e.g. word breaking, input and
 output methods as well as basic character and string supports.
 .
 This package contains data files needed by the LibThai library.
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/libthai

Package: libboost-thread1.46.1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 164
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: boost1.46
Version: 1.46.1-7ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Description: portable C++ multi-threading
 This package forms part of the Boost C++ Libraries collection.
 .
 Toolkit for writing C++ programs that execute as multiple,
 asynchronous, independent, threads-of-execution. Each thread has its
 own machine state including program instruction counter and
 registers.
Homepage: http://www.boost.org/libs/thread/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Boost Team <pkg-boost-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: remmina-plugin-vnc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 89
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: remmina
Version: 1.0.0-1ubuntu6.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libvncserver0, remmina (= 1.0.0-1ubuntu6.1)
Description: VNC plugin for remmina remote desktop client
 Remmina is a remote desktop connection client able to display and control a
 remote desktop session.
 .
 This package contains the VNC plugin for Remmina.
Homepage: http://remmina.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Luca Falavigna <dktrkranz@debian.org>

Package: clamav
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 594
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.97.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libclamav6 (>= 0.97.6+dfsg), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), clamav-freshclam | clamav-data
Recommends: clamav-base
Suggests: clamav-docs
Description: anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface
 Clam AntiVirus is an anti-virus toolkit for Unix. The main purpose of
 this software is the integration with mail servers (attachment
 scanning). The package provides a flexible and scalable
 multi-threaded daemon in the clamav-daemon package, a command-line
 scanner in the clamav package, and a tool for automatic updating via
 the Internet in the clamav-freshclam package. The programs are based
 on libclamav6, which can be used by other software.
 .
 This package contains the command line interface. Features:
  - built-in support for various archive formats, including Zip, Tar,
    Gzip, Bzip2, OLE2, Cabinet, CHM, BinHex, SIS and others;
  - built-in support for almost all mail file formats;
  - built-in support for ELF executables and Portable Executable files
    compressed with UPX, FSG, Petite, NsPack, wwpack32, MEW, Upack and
    obfuscated with SUE, Y0da Cryptor and others;
  - built-in support for popular document formats including Microsoft
    Office and Mac Office files, HTML, RTF and PDF.
 .
 For scanning to work, a virus database is needed. There are two options
 for getting it:
  - clamav-freshclam: updates the database from Internet. This is
    recommended with Internet access.
  - clamav-data: for users without Internet access. The package is
    not updated once installed. The clamav-getfiles package allows
    creating custom packages from an Internet-connected computer.
Homepage: http://www.clamav.net/
Original-Maintainer: ClamAV Team <pkg-clamav-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: evolution-data-server
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1707
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Replaces: evolution-data-server1.2
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.14), libcamel-1.2-29 (= 3.2.3-0ubuntu7), libdb5.1, libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libebackend-1.2-1 (>= 3.2.3), libebook-1.2-12 (>= 3.2.3), libecal-1.2-10 (>= 3.2.3), libedata-book-1.2-11 (>= 3.2.3), libedata-cal-1.2-13 (>= 3.2.3), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdata13 (>= 0.10.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgoa-1.0-0 (>= 3.1.1), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgweather-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libical0 (>= 0.48), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), libnspr4 (>= 1.8.0.10), liboauth0 (>= 0.9.1), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.32.2), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), evolution-data-server-common (= 3.2.3-0ubuntu7)
Suggests: evolution (>= 2.6.1), evolution-data-server-dbg (= 3.2.3-0ubuntu7)
Conflicts: evolution (<< 2.24)
Description: evolution database backend server
 The data server, called "Evolution Data Server" is responsible for managing
 mail, calendar, addressbook, tasks and memo information.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxpm4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 115
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxpm
Version: 1:3.5.9-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libx11-6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 pixmap library
 libXpm provides support and common operation for the XPM pixmap format, which
 is commonly used in legacy X applications.  XPM is an extension of the
 monochrome XBM bitmap specified in the X protocol.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXpm
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-pexpect
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 578
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: pexpect
Version: 2.3-1ubuntu2
Replaces: python2.3-pexpect, python2.4-pexpect
Provides: python2.7-pexpect
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Conflicts: python2.3-pexpect, python2.4-pexpect
Description: Python module for automating interactive applications
 Pexpect is a pure Python module for spawning child applications;
 controlling them; and responding to expected patterns in their
 output. Pexpect works like Don Libes' Expect. Pexpect allows your
 script to spawn a child application and control it as if a human were
 typing commands.
Original-Maintainer: Ganesan Rajagopal <rganesan@debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-atk-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 139
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: atk1.0
Version: 2.4.0-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gir1.0-gtk-2.0 (<< 2.22), gobject-introspection-repository
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.32.0)
Conflicts: gir1.0-atk-1.0
Description: ATK accessibility toolkit (GObject introspection)
 ATK is a toolkit providing accessibility interfaces for applications or
 other toolkits. By implementing these interfaces, those other toolkits or
 applications can be used with tools such as screen readers, magnifiers, and
 other alternative input devices.
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gnome-keyring
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 4192
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.2.2-2ubuntu4
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, libc6 (>= 2.15), libcap-ng0, libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libgck-1-0 (>= 2.91.1), libgcr-3-1 (>= 3.2.2), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), dbus-x11, libcap2-bin
Recommends: libpam-gnome-keyring
Breaks: libgnome-keyring0 (<< 3.0), seahorse-plugins (<< 3.0)
Conffiles:
 /etc/pkcs11/modules/gnome-keyring-module 18338a3e1e347ea0b25f3bc2182e95a6
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-gpg.desktop b9479290181cf41c43f4549ecf27f368
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop aabd85280c8aba956d4657609c51f163
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.desktop 069056cf58bbfbdce0767736afc4bf10
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-secrets.desktop 32afbd398a4cf3a28ff9d80ee7065558
Description: GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools)
 gnome-keyring is a daemon in the session, similar to ssh-agent,
 and other applications can use it to store passwords and other
 sensitive information.
 .
 The program can manage several keyrings, each with its own master
 password, and there is also a session keyring which is never stored to
 disk, but forgotten when the session ends.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libgnome-keyring-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libgnome-keyring
Version: 3.2.2-2
Replaces: libgnome-keyring0 (<< 3.2.0-4)
Breaks: libgnome-keyring0 (<< 3.2.0-4)
Description: GNOME keyring services library - data files
 gnome-keyring is a daemon in the session, similar to ssh-agent,
 and other applications can use it to store passwords and other
 sensitive information.
 .
 The program can manage several keyrings, each with its own master
 password, and there is also a session keyring which is never stored to
 disk, but forgotten when the session ends.
 .
 This package contains data files and translations for the GNOME keyring
 library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring

Package: libtdb1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 110
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: tdb
Version: 1.2.9-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Trivial Database - shared library
 This is a simple database API. It is modelled after the structure
 of GDBM. TDB features, unlike GDBM, multiple writers support with
 appropriate locking and transactions.
 .
 This package contains the shared library file.
Original-Maintainer: Jelmer Vernooij <jelmer@debian.org>
Homepage: http://tdb.samba.org/

Package: python-protobuf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 458
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: protobuf
Version: 2.4.1-1ubuntu2
Provides: python2.7-protobuf
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libprotobuf7, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Recommends: protobuf-compiler
Description: Python bindings for protocol buffers
 Protocol buffers are a flexible, efficient, automated mechanism for
 serializing structured data - similar to XML, but smaller, faster, and
 simpler. You define how you want your data to be structured once, then you can
 use special generated source code to easily write and read your structured
 data to and from a variety of data streams and using a variety of languages.
 You can even update your data structure without breaking deployed programs
 that are compiled against the "old" format.
 .
 Google uses Protocol Buffers for almost all of its internal RPC protocols and
 file formats.
 .
 This package contains the Python bindings for the protocol buffers. You will
 need the protoc tool (in the protobuf-compiler package) to compile your
 definition to Python classes, and then the modules in this package will allow
 you to use those classes in your programs.
 .
 This package contains both the traditional Python-based
 implementation and the new C++-based one, and you can select at
 runtime between the two.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/
Original-Maintainer: Iustin Pop <iustin@debian.org>

Package: tar
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 720
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.26-4ubuntu1
Replaces: cpio (<< 2.4.2-39)
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Suggests: bzip2, ncompress, xz-utils
Breaks: dpkg-dev (<< 1.14.26)
Conflicts: cpio (<= 2.4.2-38)
Conffiles:
 /etc/rmt 3c58b7cd13da1085eff0acc6a00f43c7
Description: GNU version of the tar archiving utility
 Tar is a program for packaging a set of files as a single archive in tar
 format.  The function it performs is conceptually similar to cpio, and to
 things like PKZIP in the DOS world.  It is heavily used by the Debian package
 management system, and is useful for performing system backups and exchanging
 sets of files with others.
Original-Maintainer: Bdale Garbee <bdale@gag.com>

Package: libimobiledevice2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 172
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libimobiledevice
Version: 1.1.1-4
Replaces: libimobiledevice0, libimobiledevice1, libiphone0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libplist1 (>= 0.16), libtasn1-3 (>= 1.6-0), libusbmuxd1 (>= 1.0.0), usbmuxd
Conflicts: libiphone0
Description: Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch
 libimobiledevice is a library that talks the native Apple USB protocols that
 the iPhone and iPod Touch use. Unlike other projects, libimobiledevice does
 not depend on using any existing libraries from Apple.
Original-Maintainer: gtkpod Maintainers <pkg-gtkpod-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://libimobiledevice.org/

Package: libreoffice-writer
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 21793
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libreoffice-core (<< 1:3.3.2-5)
Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-base-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libicu48 (>= 4.8-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libwpd-0.9-9, libwpg-0.2-2, libwps-0.2-2, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), uno-libs3 (>= 1.7.0), ure, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Recommends: libreoffice-emailmerge, libreoffice-math
Suggests: libreoffice-gcj, libreoffice-filter-binfilter, default-jre | gcj-jre | java-gcj-compat | openjdk-6-jre | openjdk-7-jre | sun-java5-jre | sun-java6-jre | java5-runtime | jre, libreoffice-java-common (>= 1:3.5.4~), libreoffice-base
Description: office productivity suite -- word processor
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the wordprocessor component for LibreOffice.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: rhythmbox
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 892
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.96-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: rhythmbox-plugins (<< 2.95.5)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.7), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libmusicbrainz3-6 (>= 3.0.2), libpeas-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), librhythmbox-core5 (= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2), libtotem-plparser17 (>= 2.32.1), python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python2.7, rhythmbox-data (>= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2), rhythmbox-data (<< 2.97), dbus, gir1.2-rb-3.0 (= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2), gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (>= 0.10.20), gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (>= 0.10.20), python-gi, gnome-icon-theme, gstreamer0.10-x, python-gst0.10 (>= 0.10.1), media-player-info
Recommends: yelp, avahi-daemon, notification-daemon, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, gvfs-backends, rhythmbox-mozilla, rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder, rhythmbox-plugin-zeitgeist, rhythmbox-plugins
Suggests: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gnome-codec-install, gnome-control-center
Breaks: gvfs (<< 1.4.1-6), rhythmbox-plugins (<< 2.95.5), rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (<= 0.2.0-0ubuntu1)
Description: music player and organizer for GNOME
 Rhythmbox is a very easy to use music playing and management program
 which supports a wide range of audio formats (including mp3 and ogg).
 Originally inspired by Apple's iTunes, the current version also supports
 Internet Radio, iPod integration and generic portable audio player
 support, Audio CD burning, Audio CD playback, music sharing, and
 Podcasts.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: file
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 108
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.09-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libmagic1 (= 5.09-2)
Description: Determines file type using "magic" numbers
 File tests each argument in an attempt to classify it. There are three sets of
 tests, performed in this order: filesystem tests, magic number tests, and
 language tests. The first test that succeeds causes the file type to be
 printed.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>
Homepage: http://www.darwinsys.com/file/

Package: ibus-pinyin
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 1536
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.4.0-1
Depends: ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase (= 1.4.0-1) | ibus-pinyin-db-android (= 1.4.0-1), python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libibus-1.0-0, liblua5.1-0, libopencc1 (>= 0.1.0), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.6.11), libstdc++6 (>= 4.5), libuuid1 (>= 2.16), ibus (>= 1.3.99.20110419)
Description: Pinyin engine for IBus
 ibus-pinyin is a IBus based IM engine for Chinese.
 .
 For more information on pinyin input method, please check
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinyin_method
 .
 This package contains pinyin input method.
Original-Maintainer: IME Packaging Team <pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/ibus

Package: telepathy-indicator
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 79
Maintainer: Ken VanDine <ken.vandine@canonical.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.2.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25.9), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libindicate-gtk3 (>= 0.5.90), libindicate5 (>= 0.4.90), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.17.0), libunity9 (>= 3.4.6)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/telepathy-indicator.desktop 900a4abbc9cff94dd5f3bd734235c881
Description: Desktop service to integrate Telepathy with the messaging menu.
 Telepathy integration with the messaging menu.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/telepathy-indicator

Package: gcc-4.6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 15677
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Provides: c-compiler
Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), cpp-4.6 (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), binutils (>= 2.21.1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libgomp1 (>= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libquadmath0 (>= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgmp10, libmpc2, libmpfr4 (>= 3.1.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Recommends: libc6-dev (>= 2.13-0ubuntu6)
Suggests: gcc-4.6-multilib, libmudflap0-4.6-dev (>= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), gcc-4.6-doc (>= 4.6.3-1), gcc-4.6-locales (>= 4.6.3-1), libgcc1-dbg, libgomp1-dbg, libquadmath0-dbg, libmudflap0-dbg, binutils-gold (>= 2.21.1)
Description: GNU C compiler
 This is the GNU C compiler, a fairly portable optimizing compiler for C.
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-gdbm
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 78
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: python-stdlib-extensions
Version: 2.7.3-1ubuntu1
Replaces: python2.3-gdbm, python2.4-gdbm, python2.6 (<< 2.6.1-0ubuntu6)
Provides: python2.7-gdbm
Depends: python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgdbm3 (>= 1.8.3)
Suggests: python-gdbm-dbg
Conflicts: python2.3-gdbm, python2.4-gdbm
Description: GNU dbm database support for Python
 GNU dbm database module for Python. Install this if you want to
 create or read GNU dbm database files with Python.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: libclass-isa-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 55
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.36-3
Description: report the search path for a class's ISA tree
 Suppose you have a class (like Food::Fish::Fishstick) that is derived, via
 its @ISA, from one or more superclasses (as Food::Fish::Fishstick is from
 Food::Fish, Life::Fungus, and Chemicals), and some of those superclasses may
 themselves each be derived, via its @ISA, from one or more superclasses (as
 above).
 .
 When, then, you call a method in that class ($fishstick->calories), Perl
 first searches there for that method, but if it's not there, it goes
 searching in its superclasses, and so on, in a depth-first (or maybe
 "height-first" is the word) search. In the above example, it'd first look in
 Food::Fish, then Food, then Matter, then Life::Fungus, then Life, then
 Chemicals.
 .
 This library, Class::ISA, provides functions that return that list -- the
 list (in order) of names of classes Perl would search to find a method, with
 no duplicates.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Class-ISA/

Package: libsdl-image1.2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 97
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sdl-image1.2
Version: 1.2.10-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libtiff4
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: image loading library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2
 This is a simple library to load images of various formats as SDL surfaces.
 This library currently supports BMP, PPM, PCX, GIF, JPEG, PNG, TIFF, and XPM
 formats.
Original-Maintainer: Debian SDL packages maintainers <pkg-sdl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.libsdl.org/projects/SDL_image/

Package: liburi-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 218
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.59-1
Depends: perl, libmime-base64-perl, libnet-perl
Suggests: libwww-perl
Description: module to manipulate and access URI strings
 URI is a collection of Perl modules that represent and manipulate Uniform
 Resource Identifier (URI) references as specified in RFC 2396.
 .
 URI objects can be used to access and manipulate the various components
 that make up these strings.  There are also methods to combine URIs in
 various ways.
 .
 The URI class replaces the URI::URL class that used to be distributed with
 libwww-perl. This package also includes an emulation of the old URI::URL
 interface, which implements both the old and the new interface.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/URI/

Package: liblcms2-2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 348
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lcms2
Version: 2.2+git20110628-2ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: liblcms2-utils
Description: Little CMS 2 color management library
 LittleCMS 2 intends to be a small-footprint color management engine, with
 special focus on accuracy and performance. It uses the International Color
 Consortium standard (ICC) of color management. LittleCMS 2 is a full
 implementation of ICC specification 4.2 plus all addendums. It fully supports
 all V2 and V4 profiles, including abstract, devicelink and named color
 profiles.
Original-Maintainer: Oleksandr Moskalenko <malex@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.littlecms.com/

Package: libclutter-gst-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 181
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: clutter-gst
Version: 1.5.4-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libclutter-1.0-0 (>= 1.7.12), libcogl9 (>= 1.9.6), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.26), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.26), libx11-6
Description: Open GL based interactive canvas library GStreamer elements
 Clutter is an Open GL based interactive canvas library, designed for creating
 fast, mainly 2D single window applications such as media box UIs,
 presentations, kiosk style applications and so on.
Homepage: http://www.clutter-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libcap2-bin
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 89
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcap2
Version: 1:2.22-1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libcap2 (>= 2.10)
Recommends: libpam-cap
Suggests: libcap-dev
Conflicts: libcap-bin
Description: basic utility programs for using capabilities
 This package contains the programs getpcaps, capsh, getcap, and setcap for
 manipulation of capabilities. The manpages of this package reference the
 manpage cap_from_text(3) from the libcap-dev package. Please install the
 libcap-dev package if you need its documentation.
Homepage: http://sites.google.com/site/fullycapable/
Original-Maintainer: Torsten Werner <twerner@debian.org>

Package: libdrm-radeon1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 103
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdrm
Version: 2.4.32-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdrm2 (>= 2.4.3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Userspace interface to radeon-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
 This library implements the userspace interface to the radeon-specific kernel
 DRM services.  DRM stands for "Direct Rendering Manager", which is the
 kernelspace portion of the "Direct Rendering Infrastructure" (DRI). The DRI is
 currently used on Linux to provide hardware-accelerated OpenGL drivers.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: jackd2-firewire
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 147
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: jackd2
Version: 1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1
Replaces: jackd-firewire
Provides: jackd-firewire
Depends: jackd2 (= 1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libffado2 (>= 2.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Conflicts: jackd-firewire
Description: JACK Audio Connection Kit (FFADO and FreeBoB backends)
 JACK is a low-latency sound server, allowing multiple applications to
 connect to one audio device, and to share audio between themselves.
 .
 This package contains the IEEE1394 (FireWire) backends FFADO and FreeBoB.
Homepage: http://jackaudio.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: totem
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 1316
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.30), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.30), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libtotem-plparser17 (>= 2.32.4-2), libtotem0 (>= 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1), libtotem0 (<< 3.1), libx11-6, libxrandr2, libxxf86vm1, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (>= 0.10.26), gstreamer0.10-alsa | gstreamer0.10-audiosink, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (>= 0.10.7), gstreamer0.10-x, gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.15.90), totem-common (= 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1)
Recommends: totem-plugins, gnome-icon-theme-symbolic, totem-mozilla
Suggests: gnome-codec-install, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio (>= 0.10.16-5)
Conflicts: gnome-control-center (<< 2.15.90), totem (<< 0.99.12-2), totem-gstreamer (<< 2.27.1), totem-mozilla (<< 2.20.0-3)
Description: Simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer
 Totem is a simple yet featureful media player for GNOME which can read
 a large number of file formats. It features :
 .
    * Shoutcast, m3u, asx, SMIL and ra playlists support
    * DVD (with menus), VCD and Digital CD (with CDDB) playback
    * TV-Out configuration with optional resolution switching
    * 4.0, 5.0, 5.1 and stereo audio output
    * Full-screen mode (move your mouse and you get nice controls) with
      Xinerama, dual-head and RandR support
    * Aspect ratio toggling, scaling based on the video's original size
    * Full keyboard control
    * Simple playlist with repeat mode and saving feature
    * GNOME, Nautilus and GIO integration
    * Screenshot of the current movie
    * Brightness and Contrast control
    * Visualisation plugin when playing audio-only files
    * Video thumbnailer for nautilus
    * Nautilus properties page
    * Works on remote displays
    * DVD, VCD and OGG/OGM subtitles with automatic language selection
    * Extensible with plugins
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: libfont-afm-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 120
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.20-1
Depends: perl (>= 5.6.0-16)
Description: Font::AFM - Interface to Adobe Font Metrics files
 This module implements the Font::AFM class. Objects of this class are
 initialised from an AFM-file and allows you to obtain information
 about the font and the metrics of the various glyphs in the font.
 .
 All measurements in AFM files are given in terms of units equal to
 1/1000 of the scale factor of the font being used. To compute actual
 sizes in a document, these amounts should be multiplied by (scale
 factor of font)/1000.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Font-AFM/

Package: libdecoration0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: compiz
Version: 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6, libxrender1
Description: Compiz window decoration library
 The window decoration library is responsible for drawing the window borders
 and title bar of windows managed by Compiz. It is used by window decorators
 like gtk-window-decorator and kde-window-decorator.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libhx509-5-heimdal
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 373
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: heimdal
Version: 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libasn1-8-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcomerr2 (>= 1.34), libhcrypto4-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libheimbase1-heimdal (>= 1.6~git20120311), libroken18-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libwind0-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Heimdal Kerberos - X509 support library
 Heimdal is a free implementation of Kerberos 5 that aims to be
 compatible with MIT Kerberos.
Original-Maintainer: Brian May <bam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.h5l.org/

Package: libfluidsynth1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 448
Maintainer: DNS777 <dns@rbose.org>
Architecture: amd64
Source: fluidsynth
Version: 1.1.5+20121012~svn449~precise1
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20)
Description: Real-time MIDI software synthesizer (runtime library)
 Fluidsynth is a real-time midi synthesizer based on the soundfont2
 specifications. It can be used to render MIDI input or MIDI files to audio.
 The MIDI events are read from a MIDI device. The sound is rendered in
 real-time to the sound output device.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library.
Homepage: http://www.fluidsynth.org/

Package: gir1.2-webkit-3.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 315
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: webkit
Version: 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: gir1.2-javascriptcoregtk-3.0 (= 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0 (>= 3.0.0), gir1.2-pango-1.0, gir1.2-soup-2.4, libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.8.0)
Conflicts: gir1.0-webkit-3.0, gobject-introspection-repository
Description: GObject introspection data for the WebKit library
 This package contains introspection data for WebKit, a web content
 engine for GTK+.
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Homepage: http://webkitgtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian WebKit Maintainers <pkg-webkit-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libmount1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 248
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: util-linux
Version: 2.20.1-1ubuntu3
Depends: libblkid1 (>= 2.17.2), libc6 (>= 2.14), libselinux1 (>= 1.32)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: block device id library
 The device mounting library, used by mount and mount helpers.
Homepage: http://userweb.kernel.org/~kzak/util-linux/
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: indicator-session
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 464
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.3.96-0ubuntu1
Replaces: indicator-me, indicator-sus
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 (>= 0.4.2), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libindicator3-7, libpackagekit-glib2-14, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, upower, gnome-settings-daemon
Recommends: indicator-applet (>= 0.2) | indicator-renderer, python-aptdaemon.pkcompat | packagekit
Suggests: lightdm
Breaks: indicator-me
Conflicts: gdm (<= 2.27.4-0ubuntu9), indicator-sus
Description: indicator showing session management, status and user switching
 This indicator is designed to be placed on the right side of a panel and
 give the user easy control for changing their instant message status.
 Switching to another user.  Starting a guest session.  Or controlling the
 status of their own session.
 .
 It requires some way to be hosted into a panel.  For the GNOME Panel the
 appropriate package is indicator-applet-session.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/indicator-session

Package: libqtcore4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 8860
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libthai0
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf c577e8340ca5ff8267dd3666f46171a5
Description: Qt 4 core module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtCore module contains core non-GUI functionality.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libqtcore4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 8829
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libthai0
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf c577e8340ca5ff8267dd3666f46171a5
Description: Qt 4 core module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtCore module contains core non-GUI functionality.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 115
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: aptdaemon
Version: 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu5
Replaces: python-aptdaemon-gtk (<< 0.41+bzr582-0ubuntu1)
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-aptdaemon (= 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu5), python-gi, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-vte-2.90, aptdaemon-data
Conflicts: python-aptdaemon-gtk (<< 0.41+bzr582-0ubuntu1)
Description: Python GTK+ 3 widgets to run an aptdaemon client
 Aptdaemon is a transaction based package management daemon. It allows
 normal users to perform package management tasks, e.g. refreshing the
 cache, upgrading the system, installing or removing software packages.
 .
 This package provides the Python GTK+ 3 widgets to implement a fully
 working graphical client. The widgets can be used to initiate, to
 monitor and to control a transaction. The API is not stable yet.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/aptdaemon
Original-Maintainer: Julian Andres Klode <jak@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: python-renderpm
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 127
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: python-reportlab
Version: 2.5-1.1build1
Provides: python2.7-renderpm
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), libart-2.0-2 (>= 2.3.18), libc6 (>= 2.4), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1)
Suggests: python-renderpm-dbg
Description: python low level render interface
 This package contains the python low level render interface,
 used in the ReportLab library.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: nautilus-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 532
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: nautilus
Version: 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu4
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Suggests: nautilus
Description: data files for nautilus
 Nautilus is the official file manager and graphical shell for the
 GNOME desktop.
 .
 This package contains pictures, localization files and other data
 needed by nautilus.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libhttp-cookies-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 104
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.00-2
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl, libhttp-date-perl, libhttp-message-perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: HTTP cookie jars
 This class is for objects that represent a "cookie jar" -- that is, a
 database of all the HTTP cookies that a given LWP::UserAgent object knows
 about.
 .
 Cookies are a general mechanism which server side connections can use to both
 store and retrieve information on the client side of the connection. For more
 information about cookies refer to
 <URL:http://curl.haxx.se/rfc/cookie_spec.html> and
 <URL:http://www.cookiecentral.com/>. HTTP::Cookies also implements the new
 style cookies described in RFC 2965. The two variants of cookies are supposed
 to be able to coexist happily.
 .
 Instances of the class HTTP::Cookies are able to store a collection of
 Set-Cookie2: and Set-Cookie: headers and are able to use this information to
 initialize Cookie-headers in HTTP::Request objects. The state of a
 HTTP::Cookies object can be saved in and restored from files.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTTP-Cookies/

Package: geoclue-ubuntu-geoip
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ubuntu-geoip
Version: 0.0.2-0ubuntu6
Provides: geoclue-provider
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgeoclue0 (>= 0.12.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libnm-glib4 (>= 0.7.999), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.4.0), geoclue
Description: Provide positioning for GeoClue via Ubuntu GeoIP services
 GeoClue provides applications access to various geographical information
 sources using a D-Bus API or a C library.
 .
 This package provides a positioning backend for GeoClue.
 It uses the IP geolocation database (http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup).
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-geoip

Package: libio-socket-inet6-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 71
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.69-2
Depends: perl, libsocket6-perl
Description: object interface for AF_INET6 domain sockets
 IO::Socket::INET6 provides an object interface to create and use sockets
 in the AF_INET6 domain. It is built upon the IO::Socket interface and
 inherits all the methods defined by IO::Socket.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/IO-Socket-INET6/

Package: netcat-openbsd
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 168
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.89-4ubuntu1
Replaces: netcat (<< 1.10-35)
Provides: netcat
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0)
Conflicts: netcat (<< 1.10-35)
Description: TCP/IP swiss army knife
 A simple Unix utility which reads and writes data across network
 connections using TCP or UDP protocol.  It is designed to be a reliable
 "back-end" tool that can be used directly or easily driven by other
 programs and scripts. At the same time it is a feature-rich network
 debugging and exploration tool, since it can create almost any kind of
 connection you would need and has several interesting built-in
 capabilities.
 .
 This package contains the OpenBSD rewrite of netcat, including support
 for IPv6, proxies, and Unix sockets.
Original-Maintainer: Decklin Foster <decklin@red-bean.com>

Package: libwebkitgtk-1.0-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4232
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: webkit
Version: 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Description: Web content engine library for GTK+ - data files
 WebKit is a web content engine, derived from KHTML and KJS from KDE, and
 used primarily in Apple's Safari browser.  It is made to be embedded in
 other applications, such as mail readers, or web browsers.
 .
 It is able to display content such as HTML, SVG, XML, and others. It also
 supports DOM, XMLHttpRequest, XSLT, CSS, Javascript/ECMAscript and more.
 .
 This package provides the data files needed by the library.
Homepage: http://webkitgtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian WebKit Maintainers <pkg-webkit-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libfribidi0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 196
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: fribidi
Version: 0.19.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: Free Implementation of the Unicode BiDi algorithm
 FriBiDi is a BiDi algorithm implementation for Hebrew and/or Arabic
 languages.
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Hebrew Packaging Team <debian-hebrew-package@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.fribidi.org/

Package: freeglut3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 364
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: freeglut
Version: 2.6.0-1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libx11-6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: OpenGL Utility Toolkit
 GLUT is a window system independent toolkit for writing OpenGL programs,
 implementing a simple windowing API, which makes learning about and
 exploring OpenGL programming very easy.
 .
 GLUT is designed for constructing small to medium sized OpenGL programs,
 however it is not a full-featured toolkit, so large applications requiring
 sophisticated user interfaces are better off using native window system
 toolkits like GTK+ or Motif.
Homepage: http://freeglut.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Bradley Smith <bradsmith@debian.org>

Package: libcupsfilters1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 152
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups-filters
Version: 1.0.18-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libtiff4
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: OpenPrinting CUPS Filters - Shared library
 This library contains functions commonly used by the CUPS filters
 in the OpenPrinting CUPS filters package, currently functions to read
 several different image formats and to convert bitmaps between different
 color spaces.
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openprinting.org/

Package: libvpx1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 687
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libvpx
Version: 1.0.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: VP8 video codec (shared library)
 VP8 is an open video codec, originally developed by On2 and released
 as open source by Google Inc. It is the successor of the VP3 codec,
 on which the Theora codec was based.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Drge <slomo@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.webmproject.org

Package: zlib1g
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 156
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: zlib
Version: 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu4
Provides: libz1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: zlib1 (<= 1:1.0.4-7)
Description: compression library - runtime
 zlib is a library implementing the deflate compression method found
 in gzip and PKZIP.  This package includes the shared library.
Homepage: http://zlib.net/
Original-Maintainer: Mark Brown <broonie@debian.org>

Package: zlib1g
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 147
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: zlib
Version: 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu4
Provides: libz1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: zlib1 (<= 1:1.0.4-7)
Description: compression library - runtime
 zlib is a library implementing the deflate compression method found
 in gzip and PKZIP.  This package includes the shared library.
Homepage: http://zlib.net/
Original-Maintainer: Mark Brown <broonie@debian.org>

Package: gnome-sudoku
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: games
Installed-Size: 3088
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-games
Version: 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1
Replaces: gnome-games (<< 1:3.0.2), gnome-games-data (<< 1:3.0.2)
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gnome-games-data (= 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1), python-gi (>= 2.90.1), python-gi-cairo (>= 2.90.1), gir1.2-gtk-3.0, python-cairo
Breaks: gnome-games (<< 1:3.0.2), gnome-games-data (<< 1:3.0.2)
Description: Sudoku puzzle game for GNOME
 This is an application for playing the popular sudoku logic puzzle
 game, in which one must fill a 9 by 9 square with the correct digits.
 .
 It features automatic puzzle generation, saving and restoring games,
 annotations, trackers, and much more.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGames
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libroken18-heimdal
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 157
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: heimdal
Version: 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Heimdal Kerberos - roken support library
 Heimdal is a free implementation of Kerberos 5 that aims to be
 compatible with MIT Kerberos.
 .
 This package contains the library for roken support.
Original-Maintainer: Brian May <bam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.h5l.org/

Package: libcurl3-nss
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 537
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: curl
Version: 7.22.0-3ubuntu4
Replaces: libcurl4-nss
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libidn11 (>= 1.13), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), libnspr4 (>= 1.8.0.10), libnss3 (>= 3.12.0~beta2), librtmp0 (>= 2.3), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), ca-certificates
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libcurl4-nss
Description: Multi-protocol file transfer library (NSS)
 libcurl is designed to be a solid, usable, reliable and portable
 multi-protocol file transfer library.
 .
 SSL support is provided by NSS.
 .
 This is the shared version of libcurl.
Homepage: http://curl.haxx.se
Original-Maintainer: Ramakrishnan Muthukrishnan <rkrishnan@debian.org>

Package: libindicate-gtk3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 71
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libindicate
Version: 0.6.92-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libindicate5 (>= 0.4.90)
Description: library for raising indicators via DBus - GTK+ bindings
 A small library for applications to raise "flags" on DBus for other components
 of the desktop to pick up and visualize.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by GTK+ applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libindicate
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 360
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xorg
Version: 1:7.6+12ubuntu1
Provides: xserver
Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.11), xserver-xorg-video-all | xorg-driver-video, xserver-xorg-input-all | xorg-driver-input, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, libc6 (>= 2.7), xkb-data (>= 1.4), x11-xkb-utils
Recommends: libgl1-mesa-dri
Description: X.Org X server
 This package depends on the full suite of the server and drivers for the
 X.Org X server.  It does not provide the actual server itself.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libunity9
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 558
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libunity
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libunity3, libunity4, libunity5, libunity6
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 0.5.12), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0)
Breaks: unity (<< 4.8.0), unity-2d (<< 3.8.16)
Description: binding to get places into the launcher - shared library
 libunity is a shared library to be able to interact with the launcher
 and add places in Unity environment.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libunity

Package: libespeak1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 311
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: espeak
Version: 1.46.02-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libportaudio2 (>= 19+svn20101113), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libsonic0 (>= 0.1.10), espeak-data (= 1.46.02-0ubuntu1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer: shared library
 eSpeak is a software speech synthesizer for English, and some other
 languages.
 .
 This package contains the espeak program in a shared library.
Homepage: http://espeak.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: contrib/fonts
Installed-Size: 130
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: msttcorefonts
Version: 3.4ubuntu3
Provides: msttcorefonts
Depends: cabextract, xfonts-utils, update-notifier-common (>= 0.119ubuntu2)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
Recommends: fonts-liberation
Description: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
 This package allows for easy installation of the Microsoft True Type
 Core Fonts for the Web including:
 .
   Andale Mono
   Arial Black
   Arial (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
   Comic Sans MS (Bold)
   Courier New (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
   Georgia (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
   Impact
   Times New Roman (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
   Trebuchet (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
   Verdana (Bold, Italic, Bold Italic)
   Webdings
 .
 You will need an Internet connection to download these fonts if you
 don't already have them.
 .
 NOTE: the package fonts-liberation contains free variants of the Times,
 Arial and Courier fonts. It's better to use those instead unless you
 specifically need one of the other fonts from this package.
Original-Maintainer: Thijs Kinkhorst <thijs@debian.org>

Package: python-xkit
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 157
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: x-kit
Version: 0.4.2.3build1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: library for the manipulation of the xorg.conf
 X-Kit is library for the manipulation of the xorg.conf.
Original-Maintainer: Alberto Milone (tseliot) <albertomilone@alice.it>

Package: libmailtools-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 320
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.08-1
Replaces: mailtools (<= 1.15-1)
Provides: libmail-perl, mailtools
Depends: perl, libnet-perl, libtimedate-perl
Conflicts: mailtools (<= 1.15-1)
Description: Manipulate email in perl programs
 This is a set of perl modules which provide an easy interface to
 manipulating email in an object-oriented fashion.
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/MailTools/

Package: libburn4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 272
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libburn
Version: 1.1.8-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Description: library to provide CD/DVD writing functions
 libburn is a library for reading, mastering and writing optical discs.
 Supported media are: CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-RAM, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R/DL,
 DVD-RW, DVD-R, DVD-R/DL, BD-R, BD-RE.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Libburnia packagers <pkg-libburnia-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://libburnia-project.org

Package: libxrandr2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 108
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxrandr
Version: 2:1.3.2-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libx11-6, libxext6, libxrender1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 RandR extension library
 libXrandr provides an X Window System client interface to the RandR
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The RandR extension allows for run-time configuration of display attributes
 such as resolution, rotation, and reflection.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXrandr
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libcanberra-gtk3-module
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcanberra
Version: 0.28-3ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.2.2-3), gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2)
Description: translates GTK3 widgets signals to event sounds
 A GtkModule which will automatically hook into all kinds of events
 inside a GTK+ 3.0 program and generate sound events from them.
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
Original-Maintainer: Marc-Andre Lureau <marcandre.lureau@gmail.com>

Package: os-prober
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 130
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.51ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives
 This package detects other OSes available on a system and outputs the
 results in a generic machine-readable format.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Install System Team <debian-boot@lists.debian.org>

Package: gnome-font-viewer
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.0-1
Replaces: capplets-data (<< 1:3.0.0), gnome-control-center (<< 1:3.0.0)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0)
Breaks: capplets-data (<< 1:3.0.0), gnome-control-center (<< 1:3.0.0)
Description: font viewer for GNOME
 This program can preview fonts and create thumbnails for fonts.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeUtils

Package: libglu1-mesa
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 524
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mesa
Version: 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.1
Replaces: libglu1
Provides: libglu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libglu1, mesag3 (<< 5.0.0-1), xlibmesa3
Description: Mesa OpenGL utility library (GLU)
 GLU offers simple interfaces for building mipmaps; checking for the
 presence of extensions in the OpenGL (or other libraries which follow
 the same conventions for advertising extensions); drawing
 piecewise-linear curves, NURBS, quadrics and other primitives
 (including, but not limited to, teapots); tesselating surfaces; setting
 up projection matrices and unprojecting screen coordinates to world
 coordinates.
 .
 On Linux, this library is also known as libGLU or libGLU.so.1.
 .
 This package provides the SGI implementation of GLU shipped with the
 Mesa package (ergo the "-mesa" suffix).
Homepage: http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libapt-inst1.4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 821
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: apt
Version: 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5
Depends: libapt-pkg4.12 (>= 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: deb package format runtime library
 This library provides methods to query and extract information
 from deb packages. This includes the control data and the package
 file content.
Original-Maintainer: APT Development Team <deity@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-lazr.uri
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 125
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: lazr.uri
Version: 1.0.3-1
Depends: python-pkg-resources, python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: library for parsing, manipulating, and generating URIs
 A self-contained, easily reusable, Python library for parsing,
 manipulating and generating URIs. With it you can extract parts
 of a URL, compare URIs to see if one contains another, search for
 URIs in text, and many other things.
 .
 This package contains the library for Python 2.x.
Original-Maintainer: Stefano Rivera <stefanor@debian.org>
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/lazr.uri

Package: python-ubuntuone-control-panel
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 195
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ubuntuone-control-panel
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), gir1.2-glib-2.0 | gir1.0-glib-2.0, python-dbus, python-dirspec, python-gi, python-simplejson, python-twisted-core, python-ubuntu-sso-client (>= 2.99.92), python-ubuntuone-client (>= 2.99.92)
Description: Ubuntu One Control Panel - Python Libraries
 Ubuntu One Control Panel provides a Python library to manage an Ubuntu One
 account.

Package: gsfonts
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 4764
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:8.11+urwcyr1.0.7~pre44-4.2ubuntu1
Conflicts: gs (<< 5.50-5), gs-aladdin (<< 6.50-4), gsfonts-x11 (<< 0.13)
Conffiles:
 /etc/ghostscript/fontmap.d/10gsfonts.conf 39b53e1126184b434b52585a113fe125
Description: Fonts for the Ghostscript interpreter(s)
 These are free look-alike fonts of the Adobe PostScript fonts.
 Recommended for all flavors of Ghostscript (gs-gpl, gs-afpl and gs-esp).
Original-Maintainer: Masayuki Hatta (mhatta) <mhatta@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.ghostscript.com/

Package: linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: kernel
Installed-Size: 145860
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-32.51
Provides: fuse-module, ivtv-modules, kvm-api-4, linux-image, linux-image-3.0, ndiswrapper-modules-1.9, redhat-cluster-modules
Depends: initramfs-tools (>= 0.36ubuntu6), module-init-tools (>= 3.3-pre11-4ubuntu3), crda (>= 1.1.1-1ubuntu2) | wireless-crda
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.10.24)
Recommends: grub-pc | grub-efi-amd64 | grub-efi-ia32 | grub | lilo (>= 19.1)
Suggests: fdutils, linux-doc-3.2.0 | linux-source-3.2.0, linux-tools
Conflicts: hotplug (<< 0.0.20040105-1)
Description: Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
 This package contains the Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on
 64 bit x86 SMP.
 .
 Also includes the corresponding System.map file, the modules built by the
 packager, and scripts that try to ensure that the system is not left in an
 unbootable state after an update.
 .
 Supports Generic processors.
 .
 Geared toward desktop and server systems.
 .
 You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install
 the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work
 correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed.

Package: adduser
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 568
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.113ubuntu2
Replaces: manpages-it (<< 0.3.4-2), manpages-pl (<= 20051117-1)
Depends: perl-base (>= 5.6.0), passwd (>= 1:4.0.12), debconf | debconf-2.0
Recommends: ecryptfs-utils (>= 67-1)
Suggests: liblocale-gettext-perl, perl-modules
Conffiles:
 /etc/deluser.conf 773fb95e98a27947de4a95abb3d3f2a2
Description: add and remove users and groups
 This package includes the 'adduser' and 'deluser' commands for creating
 and removing users.
 .
  - 'adduser' creates new users and groups and adds existing users to
    existing groups;
  - 'deluser' removes users and groups and removes users from a given
    group.
 .
 Adding users with 'adduser' is much easier than adding them manually.
 Adduser will choose appropriate UID and GID values, create a home
 directory, copy skeletal user configuration, and automate setting
 initial values for the user's password, real name and so on.
 .
 Deluser can back up and remove users' home directories
 and mail spool or all the files they own on the system.
 .
 A custom script can be executed after each of the commands.
 .
  Development mailing list:
    http://lists.alioth.debian.org/mailman/listinfo/adduser-devel/
Homepage: http://alioth.debian.org/projects/adduser/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Adduser Developers <adduser-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libcupsmime1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 138
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Depends: libcups2 (>= 1.5~), libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0)
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - MIME library
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides a shared library for file type detection and
 file conversion filter chain building.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxcb1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 175
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libxau6, libxdmcp6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libxcb-xlib0
Description: X C Binding
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using libxcb,
 the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: libxcb1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 186
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libxau6, libxdmcp6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libxcb-xlib0
Description: X C Binding
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using libxcb,
 the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: fonts-tlwg-purisa
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 636
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Description: Thai Purisa font
 This package provides Thai Purisa handwriting font from TLWG.
 .
 The font provides handwriting Thai glyphs. Latin handwriting glyphs are
 also available.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: python-support
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 155
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.0.14ubuntu2
Depends: python (>= 2.5), python-minimal, dpkg (>= 1.14.19)
Conflicts: debhelper (<< 5.0.38)
Description: automated rebuilding support for Python modules
 This package contains the 'update-python-modules' script, which takes
 care of byte-compilation of Python-only modules.
 .
 Private modules are automatically rebuilt upon major Python upgrades,
 avoiding the need for strong dependencies.
 .
 Public modules are automatically made available for all installed
 Python versions.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: liblwp-mediatypes-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 92
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.01-1
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: module to guess media type for a file or a URL
 LWP::MediaTypes provides functions for handling media (also known as MIME)
 types and encodings. The mapping from file extensions to media types is
 defined by the media.types file. If the ~/.media.types file exists it is used
 instead. For backwards compatibility it will also look for ~/.mime.types.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/LWP-MediaTypes/

Package: gir1.2-indicate-0.7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 83
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libindicate
Version: 0.6.92-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gir1.2-indicate-gtk-0.5
Depends: libindicate5 (>= 0.6.92-0ubuntu1), gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4 (>= 0.4.90), gir1.2-glib-2.0
Breaks: gir1.2-indicate-gtk-0.5
Description: Typelib file for libindicate5
 A small library for applications to raise "flags" on DBus for other components
 of the desktop to pick up and visualize.
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings for libindicate5.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libindicate
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-all
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 61
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xorg
Version: 1:7.6+12ubuntu1
Replaces: xserver-xorg-driver-all
Depends: xserver-xorg-video-ati, xserver-xorg-video-cirrus, xserver-xorg-video-fbdev, xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-video-mga, xserver-xorg-video-neomagic, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome, xserver-xorg-video-qxl, xserver-xorg-video-s3, xserver-xorg-video-savage, xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion, xserver-xorg-video-sis, xserver-xorg-video-sisusb, xserver-xorg-video-tdfx, xserver-xorg-video-trident, xserver-xorg-video-vesa, xserver-xorg-video-vmware
Conflicts: xserver-xorg-driver-all
Description: X.Org X server -- output driver metapackage
 This package depends on the full suite of output drivers for the X.Org X server
 (Xorg).  It does not provide any drivers itself, and may be removed if you wish
 to only have certain drivers installed.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libmms0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 120
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmms
Version: 0.6.2-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0)
Description: MMS stream protocol library - shared library
 LibMMS is a common library for parsing mms:// and mmsh:// type network
 streams.  These are commonly used to stream Windows Media Video content
 over the web.  LibMMS itself is only for receiving MMS stream, it
 doesn't handle sending at all.
 .
 This package holds the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://libmms.sourceforge.net/

Package: librest-0.7-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 114
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: librest
Version: 0.7.12-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.27), libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.27.4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.30), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Description: REST service access library
 This library was designed to make it easier to access web services that
 claim to be "RESTful".  It includes convenience wrappers for libsoup and
 libxml to ease remote use of the RESTful API.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ying-Chun Liu (PaulLiu) <paulliu@debian.org>

Package: rubberband-cli
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 57
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rubberband
Version: 1.3-1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), librubberband2, libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1)
Description: an audio time-stretching and pitch-shifting utility
 Rubber Band is a library and utility program that permits you to
 change the tempo and pitch of an audio recording independently of one
 another.
 .
 This package contains a command-line utility that can be used to
 exploit Rubber Band's capabilities.
Original-Maintainer: Szkelyi Szabolcs <cc@mail.3d.hu>
Homepage: http://www.breakfastquay.com/rubberband/

Package: locales
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 9152
Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: langpack-locales
Version: 2.13+git20120306-3
Replaces: base-config, belocs-locale-data, belocs-locales-bin, libc6 (<< 2.3.6-0ubuntu6), libc6.1 (<< 2.3.6-0ubuntu6)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.9-0ubuntu10) | libc6.1 (>= 2.9-0ubuntu10)
Conflicts: base-config, belocs-locale-data
Conffiles:
 /etc/locale.alias 6ac3cbee43012440edc6bcbade0a61ce
Description: common files for locale support
 This package provides support for localized environments (locales).
 It installs character and transliteration maps, provides the POSIX
 locale definition and provides common scripts for language pack
 handling.
 .
 The actual locale definitions are not part of this package, these are
 shipped in the language packs and are installed and removed
 automatically.

Package: libfolks-telepathy25
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 270
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: folks
Version: 0.6.8-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libfolks25 (>= 0.6.2), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.15.5)
Recommends: folks-common (= 0.6.8-2)
Description: Telepathy backend for libfolks
 libfolks is a library that aggregates people from multiple sources
 (eg, Telepathy connection managers and eventually evolution data server,
 Facebook, etc.) to create metacontacts.
 .
 This package contains the Telepathy backend for libfolks
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Folks

Package: update-manager-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 1196
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: update-manager
Version: 1:0.156.14.11
Replaces: update-manager (<< 1:0.146.2)
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-apt (>= 0.7.13.4ubuntu3), lsb-release, python-gnupginterface
Recommends: libpam-modules (>= 1.0.1-9ubuntu3)
Breaks: computer-janitor (<= 1.11-0ubuntu1), update-manager (<< 1:0.146.2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades df41b4619e6054b4558a75e316923611
 /etc/update-manager/meta-release 834e015e99673a6e3b0f31f6a511355f
 /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade 0cb02a9dc8e19ae2fd053988061de57c
Description: manage release upgrades
 This is the core of update-manager and the release upgrader

Package: tap-plugins
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 409
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.7.1-2fakesync1
Provides: ladspa-plugin
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5)
Description: Tom's Audio Processing LADSPA plugins
 Tom Szilagyi has written a number of plugins for LADSPA
 compatible hosts (e.g. Ardour, GNU Sound and GStreamer).
 .
 The plugins (Equalizer, Reverberator, Stereo Echo, Tremolo,
 Scaling Limiter, AutoPanner and DeEsser) have been written
 primarily for Ardour but should work well with any LADSPA
 host.
Homepage: http://tap-plugins.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libqtgconf1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 140
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libqtgconf
Version: 0.1-0ubuntu5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgconf2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libqt4-declarative (>= 4:4.7.0~rc1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Qt binding and QML plugin for GConf - shared library
 Simple Qt binding and QML plugin for GConf, written as a thin wrapper on top
 of libgq-gconf (see http://maemo.org/packages/view/libgq-gconf0/).
Original-Maintainer: Olivier Tilloy <olivier.tilloy@canonical.com>

Package: python-dbus-dev
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 62
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: dbus-python
Version: 1.0.0-1ubuntu1
Replaces: python-dbus (<< 1.0), python-dbus-common (<< 1.0)
Breaks: python-dbus (<< 1.0), python-dbus-common (<< 1.0)
Description: main loop integration development files for python-dbus
 D-Bus is a message bus, used for sending messages between applications.
 Conceptually, it fits somewhere in between raw sockets and CORBA in
 terms of complexity.
 .
 This package provides development files required to compile main-loop
 integration modules for python-dbus, such as dbus.mainloop.qt provided
 by PyQt. It is Python-version-independent: you must also depend on either
 python-dbus or python3-dbus, if required.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/DBusBindings#Python
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-gmenu-3.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 87
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-menus
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0, libgnome-menu-3-0 (>= 3.2.0.1)
Conflicts: gobject-introspection-repository
Description: GObject introspection data for the GNOME menu library
 This package contains introspection data for GNOME menu, an
 implementation of the desktop menu specification from freedesktop.org.
 .
 It can be used by languages supporting dynamic bindings with
 the GIRepository format.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python2.7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 8783
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1
Replaces: python-profiler (<= 2.7.1-2)
Provides: python-argparse, python2.7-argparse, python2.7-celementtree, python2.7-cjkcodecs, python2.7-ctypes, python2.7-elementtree, python2.7-profiler, python2.7-wsgiref
Depends: python2.7-minimal (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1), mime-support, libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.15), libdb5.1, libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libncursesw5 (>= 5.6+20070908), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libtinfo5
Suggests: python2.7-doc, binutils
Conflicts: python-profiler (<= 2.7.1-2)
Description: Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7)
 Version 2.7 of the high-level, interactive object oriented language,
 includes an extensive class library with lots of goodies for
 network programming, system administration, sounds and graphics.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: libutouch-frame1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 151
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: utouch-frame
Version: 2.2.3-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libutouch-evemu1 (>= 1.0.3), libx11-6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.5.99.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Touch Frame Library
 This library handles the buildup and synchronization of a set of
 simultaneous touches. The library is input agnostic, with bindings
 for mtdev, frame and XI2.1.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/utouch-frame

Package: network-manager-pptp
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libnm-glib-vpn1 (>= 0.7.999), libnm-util2 (>= 0.8.998), pptp-linux, ppp (>= 2.4.5), ppp (<< 2.4.6)
Recommends: network-manager-pptp-gnome | plasma-widget-networkmanagement
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/nm-pptp-service.conf 73ee0995e3791eb0986fe02606028f47
 /etc/NetworkManager/VPN/nm-pptp-service.name a9ca76e69d4572a9705bdc1d346d9588
Description: network management framework (PPTP plugin core)
 NetworkManager is a system network service that manages your network devices
 and connections, attempting to keep active network connectivity when
 available. It manages ethernet, WiFi, mobile broadband (WWAN), and PPPoE
 devices, and provides VPN integration with a variety of different VPN
 services.
 .
 This package provides a VPN plugin for PPTP, commonly used for connecting
 to Microsoft VPN servers.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libtommath0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 176
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libtommath
Version: 0.42.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3)
Description: multiple-precision integer library [runtime]
 LibTomMath is a C language library that provides a vast array of highly
 optimized functions for number theory; including:
 .
  * Simple Algebra (Addition, Subtraction, Multiplication, Division)
  * Digit Manipulation (shift, binary AND/OR/XOR)
  * Modular Reduction (Barrett, Montgomery, DR, 2k)
  * Number Theory
    - Greatest Common Divisor
    - Least Common Multiple
    - Jacobi Symbol Computation
    - Multiplicative Inverse
    - Modular Exponentiation
    - Fermat & Miller-Rabin Primality Tests
  * Miscellaneous
    - Root finding over Z
    - Pseudo-random integers
    - Signed & Unsigned comparisons
    - Karatsuba and Toom-Cook multiplication algorithms
    - Fast Comba based Multiplier, Squaring and Montgomery routines
 .
 This package contains the library itself which is need to run programs that
 use LibTomMath.
Original-Maintainer: Joe Nahmias <jello@debian.org>
Homepage: http://libtom.org/?page=features&whatfile=ltm

Package: manpages
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 821
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.35-0.1ubuntu1
Replaces: bind, rsh-server (<< 0.10-7)
Suggests: man-browser
Description: Manual pages about using a GNU/Linux system
 This package contains GNU/Linux manual pages for these sections:
  4 = Devices (e.g. hd, sd).
  5 = File formats and protocols, syntaxes of several system
      files (e.g. wtmp, /etc/passwd, nfs).
  7 = Conventions and standards, macro packages, etc.
      (e.g. nroff, ascii).
 .
 Sections 1, 6 and 8 are provided by the respective applications. This
 package only includes the intro man page describing the section.
 .
 The man pages describe syntaxes of several system files.
Homepage: http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/
Original-Maintainer: Martin Schulze <joey@debian.org>

Package: ed
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 127
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.5-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Description: classic UNIX line editor
 ed is a line-oriented text editor.  It is used to
 create, display, modify and otherwise manipulate text
 files.
 .
 red is a restricted ed: it can only edit files in the
 current directory and cannot execute shell commands.
Original-Maintainer: Martin Zobel-Helas <zobel@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/ed/

Package: policykit-1-gnome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 136
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.105-1ubuntu3.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpolkit-agent-1-0 (>= 0.99), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), policykit-1
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop c2a94dd4995921e170bb9220ff4af86c
Description: GNOME authentication agent for PolicyKit-1
 PolicyKit-gnome provides a D-Bus session bus service that is used to
 bring up authentication dialogs used for obtaining privileges.
Homepage: http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit-gnome/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ttf-indic-fonts-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 2628
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ttf-indic-fonts
Version: 1:0.5.11ubuntu1
Suggests: xserver-xfree86 | xserver | xfs, x-ttcidfont-conf
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-ttf-bengali-fonts.conf 8409d7e9c182514117a6cf2cde054ad6
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-ttf-devanagari-fonts.conf 42dd8e637f5014c89b29d66d91f9153b
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-ttf-gujarati-fonts.conf d1016bf16aca89019fbb2ff3712e5b81
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-ttf-kannada-fonts.conf 0384d43b7e76ca1faa67c917868492f1
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-ttf-malayalam-fonts.conf a44c2aa31ed6831f377b1e22b15527a1
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-ttf-oriya-fonts.conf 4129d82e81e737c98e110f8324c278c4
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-ttf-tamil-fonts.conf ec7b6f4bc70b9abe72eff4d82206add1
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-ttf-telugu-fonts.conf 80a7883ab6fd188990553c008ed60d59
Description: Core collection of free fonts for languages of India
 This is a set of TrueType fonts released under the GNU General
 Public License for various Indian languages. For each language a
 maximum of two fonts are provided in this package. For additional fonts,
 please install the ttf-$language-fonts packages, or the ttf-indic-fonts
 metapackage to get all fonts installed.
 .
 Fonts shipped with this package are:
 Bengali: Lohit Bengali, MuktiNarrow
 Devanagari: gargi, Lohit Hindi
 Gujarati: Lohit Gujarati, Rekha
 Kannada: Kedage (Regular and Bold), Malige (Regular and Bold)
 Malayalam: Meera, Rachana
 Oriya: utkal
 Tamil: Lohit Tamil
 Telugu: Pothana2000, Venama
Homepage: http://debian-in.alioth.debian.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian-IN Team <debian-in-workers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libconfig++8
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 156
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libconfig
Version: 1.3.2-2ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1)
Description: parsing and manipulation of structured configuration files(C++ binding)
 This library features a fully reentrant parser and includes bindings for
 both the C and C++ programming languages. It runs on modern POSIX-compliant
 systems such as Linux, Solaris, and Mac OS X (Darwin), as well as on
 Microsoft Windows 2000/XP and later (Visual Studio or MinGW).
 .
 This library allows parsing, manipulating and writing structured configuration
 files.
 .
 This is the C++ binding.
Homepage: http://www.hyperrealm.com/libconfig/
Original-Maintainer: Jose Luis Tallon <jltallon@adv-solutions.net>

Package: libcheese-gtk21
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 242
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cheese
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcheese3 (>= 3.3.5), libclutter-1.0-0 (>= 1.10.0), libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 (>= 0.91.8), libcogl9 (>= 1.7.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libmx-1.0-2 (>= 1.2.0), libx11-6, cheese-common (= 3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam - widgets
 A webcam application that supports image and video capture. Makes
 it easy to take photos and videos of you, your friends, pets or whatever
 you want. Allows you to apply fancy visual effects, fine-control image
 settings and has features such as Multi-Burst mode, Countdown timer
 for photos.
 .
 This package contains the GTK+ shared library.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libraptor2-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 454
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: raptor2
Version: 2.0.6-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.25), libyajl1 (>= 1.0.5)
Suggests: raptor2-utils
Description: Raptor 2 RDF syntax library
 Raptor is a C library providing a set of parsers and serializers for
 Resource Description Framework (RDF) triples by parsing syntaxes or
 serializing the triples into a syntax.
 .
 The parsing syntaxes are RDF/JSON, RDF/XML, N-Triples, Turtle, GRDDL and RSS
 tag soup including Atom 0.3 and Atom 1.0.  The serializing syntaxes
 are RDF/XML, N-Quads, N-Triples RSS 1.0 and Atom 1.0.  Raptor can handle
 RDF/XML as used by RDF applications such as RSS 1.0, FOAF, DOAP,
 Dublin Core and OWL.
 .
 Raptor is designed for performance, flexibility and embedding (no
 memory leaks) and to closely match the revised RDF/XML specification.
Original-Maintainer: Dave Beckett <dajobe@debian.org>
Homepage: http://librdf.org/raptor/

Package: libreoffice-base-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 2698
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libreoffice-base (<< 1:3.5.2-2ubuntu3)
Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), uno-libs3 (>= 1.7.0), ure
Suggests: libreoffice-base
Description: office productivity suite -- shared library
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains libdba, a common library of the LibreOffice
 suite used by Base, Writer and Calc.
 .
 If you need full Base functionality (or actual database drivers), please
 install libreoffice-base.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: pppconfig
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 224
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.3.18+nmu3ubuntu1
Replaces: manpages-fr (<< 2.39.1-5)
Depends: ppp (>= 2.3.7), whiptail | dialog, lsb-base (>= 1.3-9ubuntu3)
Suggests: resolvconf
Conflicts: nscd (<< 2.3.2.ds1-14)
Conffiles:
 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0dns-up db9320c5af03d0303ed491b35421ed10
 /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/0dns-down e49ea004dd5fa761ca89fcb452d2854f
 /etc/init.d/dns-clean fef5582ed787466dd43bc1b1bec4ced7
Description: A text menu based utility for configuring ppp
 It provides extensive explanations at each step.  pppconfig supports
 PAP, CHAP, and chat methods of authentication.  It uses the standard
 ppp configuration files and sets ppp up so that the standard pon and
 poff commands can be used to control ppp.
 Some features supported by pppconfig are:
  - Multiple ISPs with separate nameservers.
  - Modem detection.
  - Dynamic DNS.
  - Dial on demand.
Original-Maintainer: John Hasler <jhasler@debian.org>

Package: landscape-client-ui-install
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: landscape-client
Version: 12.05-0ubuntu1.12.04
Depends: python, python-gi, python-dbus, policykit-1, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets
Description: The Landscape administration system client - UI installer
 Landscape is a web-based tool for managing Ubuntu systems.
 .
 This package provides an automatic installer for landscape-client-ui.
Original-Maintainer: Landscape Team <landscape-team@canonical.com>

Package: libgcc1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 119
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gcc-4.6 (4.6.3-1ubuntu5)
Version: 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: gcc-4.1, gcc-4.3 (<< 4.3.6-1), gcc-4.4 (<< 4.4.6-4), gcc-4.5 (<< 4.5.3-2)
Description: GCC support library
 Shared version of the support library, a library of internal subroutines
 that GCC uses to overcome shortcomings of particular machines, or
 special needs for some languages.
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgcc1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 146
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: gcc-4.6 (4.6.3-1ubuntu5)
Version: 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libc6 (>= 2.2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: gcc-4.1, gcc-4.3 (<< 4.3.6-1), gcc-4.4 (<< 4.4.6-4), gcc-4.5 (<< 4.5.3-2)
Description: GCC support library
 Shared version of the support library, a library of internal subroutines
 that GCC uses to overcome shortcomings of particular machines, or
 special needs for some languages.
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: mixmaster
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: mail
Installed-Size: 660
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0.0-4build1
Depends: debconf (>= 1.2.9) | debconf-2.0, libc6 (>= 2.7), libncurses5 (>= 5.5-5~), libpcre3 (>= 8.10), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), libwww-perl, libmailtools-perl, adduser
Recommends: postfix | mail-transport-agent
Suggests: mutt
Conffiles:
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/pop3.cfg 5793773dcfbd06b0d5c8df9c424641f3
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/adminkey.txt 57a90e2fbec61457900e8b5d7d6478f3
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/header.blk 66ae444aafe67d880d94b35fa662f7ad
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/dest.alw 4da6f44531f129b7d8bd40caf6858235
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/abuse.txt.in a159cc7ac02f3e6b4967793b4fecaab8
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/blocked.txt.in e637e62bb2321c9c1c88042f1b2ee47f
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/reply.txt.in 4f8373238b5d8fae370c107992004386
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/usage.txt.in 271faa564b9f1b206934b6681a8592aa
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/intro.hlp ab5dd44c12ee6f0230b6ac43fbf52e1c
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/mix.hlp e2d002156a3aca06d1df72e74f16b244
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/type1.hlp 8d329a547d2e7e1507b872544e7e7b8f
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/pgp.hlp 97fbd2ad8073f18b907ca7de836ce7e3
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/pgponly.hlp 8aab3e4c5d141924bde97f1c751ce949
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/news.hlp 99e560135844319c76fe55871d76ff2c
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer/end.hlp 277bd58053d7bfc01d813c6ca50f7ec2
 /etc/mixmaster/client.conf 30eec00397adca4a527212e02fc9485f
 /etc/mixmaster/filter.conf d0620d66ecb1a0cb50936bd1ece8ced1
 /etc/mixmaster/remailer.conf 3b394fb1993a60d4f28566229f7d591c
 /etc/mixmaster/allpingers.txt 664882ce459b5e839d108171498d36d6
 /etc/mixmaster/network.conf 6297ed57db1dfea5e4a256e409beb4d8
 /etc/mixmaster/update.conf 48bf0be6dfd1768acec237719bfa0766
 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/mixmaster 23ca40980eac6064e17fd273dd09f15b
 /etc/logrotate.d/mixmaster 1fd5e541c455734740e00fd15f671cc6
 /etc/cron.daily/mixmaster 32fad30e4211a54dd407c671f9ad2468
 /etc/init.d/mixmaster 1d256e14214fe2910f6d88d23ff44558
Description: Anonymous remailer client and server
 Mixmaster is the reference implementation of the type II remailer protocol
 which is also called Mixmaster.
 .
 An anonymous remailer is a computer service that privatizes your email. A
 remailer allows you to send electronic mail to a Usenet news group or to a
 person without the recipient knowing your name or your email address.
 Anonymous remailers provide protection against traffic analysis.
 .
 This package provides both a client and an optional server installation.
Original-Maintainer: Colin Tuckley <colint@debian.org>
Homepage: http://mixmaster.sourceforge.net/

Package: libck-connector0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 51
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: consolekit
Version: 0.4.5-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2)
Description: ConsoleKit libraries
 ConsoleKit is a system daemon for tracking what users are logged
 into the system and how they interact with the computer (e.g.
 which keyboard and mouse they use).
 .
 This package provides a convenience library which simplifies the access to
 ConsoleKit.
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit

Package: libxcomposite1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 55
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcomposite
Version: 1:0.4.3-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Composite extension library
 libXcomposite provides an X Window System client interface to the Composite
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The Composite extension allows clients called compositing managers to control
 the final drawing of the screen.  Rendering is done into an off-screen buffer.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXcomposite
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libvte-2.90-9
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1075
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vte3
Version: 1:0.32.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.18), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.9), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), libtinfo5, libx11-6, libvte-2.90-common (= 1:0.32.1-0ubuntu1)
Description: Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 3.0 - runtime files
 The VTE library provides a terminal emulator widget VteTerminal for
 applications using the GTK+ toolkit. It also provides the VtePTY object
 containing functions for starting a new process on a new
 pseudo-terminal and for manipulating pseudo-terminals.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library, needed by programs using the
 VTE widget with GTK+ 3.0.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: fil-plugins
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 60
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.3.0-2
Provides: ladspa-plugin
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: parametric equalizer LADSPA plugin
 Four-band parametric equaliser. Each section has an active/bypass switch,
 frequency, bandwidth and gain controls. There is also a global bypass
 switch and gain control.
 .
 The 2nd order resonant filters are implemented using a Mitra-Regalia
 style lattice filter, which has the nice property of being stable
 even while parameters are being changed.
 .
 All switches and controls are internally smoothed, so they can
 be used 'live' without any clicks or zipper noises. This should
 make this plugin a good candidate for use in systems that allow
 automation of plugin control ports, such as Ardour, or for
 stage use.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.kokkinizita.net/linuxaudio/index.html

Package: mousetweaks
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1048
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libx11-6, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxfixes3, libxtst6, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gsettings-desktop-schemas (>= 0.1.0)
Recommends: gnome-control-center
Description: mouse accessibility enhancements for the GNOME desktop
 This package contains a daemon and some panel applets to improve mouse
 usability on the GNOME desktop. These enhancements are:
 .
  * The possibility to click without a button
  * The ability to bring the context menu with a one-button mouse
    (like MacOS does)
  * An area to capture the mouse pointer until it is released with a
    pre-defined key combination.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Mousetweaks/Home
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: gimp-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 6740
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gimp
Version: 2.6.12-1ubuntu1.1
Replaces: gimp (<< 2.4.0~rc2-2), gimp-python (<< 2.6.0)
Recommends: gimp
Conflicts: gimp (<< 2.4.0~rc2-2), gimp-python (<< 2.6.0)
Conffiles:
 /etc/gimp/2.0/unitrc adaa5a0103c57f244c9beeda8110a1e7
 /etc/gimp/2.0/sessionrc 8c59d86f3c81a634faad868c722237af
 /etc/gimp/2.0/controllerrc 53353a2358ff2fd8735414b9407a0ac3
 /etc/gimp/2.0/menurc 9324f405ee6cdaa823e1300e570f92ba
 /etc/gimp/2.0/gimprc b76c84d03617b7a6fd0f797d934084a0
 /etc/gimp/2.0/ps-menurc 27f286e44b383fa17cbed0e9a8c29282
 /etc/gimp/2.0/gtkrc c15a18f98d6fce12551ffc3468380cca
 /etc/gimp/2.0/templaterc 2dfb95b1edfd4f778a2417142b4c07e0
Description: Data files for GIMP
 This package contains architecture-independent supporting data files
 for use with GIMP.
Homepage: http://www.gimp.org
Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>

Package: libklibc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 127
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: klibc
Version: 1.5.25-1ubuntu2
Description: minimal libc subset for use with initramfs
 klibc is intended to be a minimalistic libc subset for use with
 initramfs.  It is deliberately written for small size, minimal
 entanglement, and portability, not speed.  It is definitely a work in
 progress, and a lot of things are still missing.
Original-Maintainer: maximilian attems <maks@debian.org>

Package: gtk3-engines-unico
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 101
Maintainer: Ken VanDine <ken.vandine@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo-gobject2 (>= 1.10.0), libcairo2 (>= 1.10), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.14)
Description: Unico Gtk+ 3 theme engine
 Unico is a Gtk+ engine that aims to be the more complete yet powerful theming
 engine for Gtk+ 3.0 and newer. Its the first Gtk+ engine written with Gtk+
 style context APIs in mind, using CSS as first class citizen.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unico

Package: libzbar0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 231
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: zbar
Version: 0.10+doc-7build2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libv4l-0 (>= 0.5.0), libx11-6
Description: bar code scanner and decoder (library)
 ZBar is a library for scanning and decoding bar codes from various sources
 such as video streams, image files or raw intensity sensors. It supports
 EAN-13/UPC-A, UPC-E, EAN-8, Code 128, Code 39, Interleaved 2 of 5 and QR Code.
 .
 This package contains the library.
Original-Maintainer: Bernd Zeimetz <bzed@debian.org>
Homepage: http://zbar.sourceforge.net/

Package: gvfs-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 216
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gvfs
Version: 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: gvfs (<< 1.10.1-1)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: gvfs
Breaks: gvfs (<< 1.10.1-1)
Description: userspace virtual filesystem - common data files
 gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem where mounts run as separate
 processes which you talk to via D-Bus. It also contains a gio module
 that seamlessly adds gvfs support to all applications using the gio
 API. It also supports exposing the gvfs mounts to non-gio applications
 using fuse.
 .
 This package contains the data files and translations used by all gvfs
 components.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: bluez-gstreamer
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 325
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bluez
Version: 4.98-2ubuntu7
Replaces: bluez-audio
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.30), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.30), bluez
Description: Bluetooth GStreamer support
 This package contains a plugin to operate with GStreamer applications.
 .
 BlueZ is the official Linux Bluetooth protocol stack. It is an Open Source
 project distributed under GNU General Public License (GPL).
Homepage: http://www.bluez.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Bluetooth Maintainers <pkg-bluetooth-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: librtaudio4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 131
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rtaudio
Version: 4.0.10~ds0-2
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: C++ library for realtime audio input/ouput
 RtAudio is a set of C++ classes that provides a common API (Application
 Programming Interface) for realtime audio input/output across Linux
 (native ALSA, JACK, and OSS), Macintosh OS X, SGI, and Windows
 (DirectSound and ASIO) operating systems. RtAudio significantly
 simplifies the process of interacting with computer audio hardware. It
 was designed with the following objectives:
 .
  * object-oriented C++ design
  * simple, common API across all supported platforms
  * only one source and two header files for easy inclusion in
    programming projects
  * allow simultaneous multi-api support
  * support dynamic connection of devices
  * provide extensive audio device parameter control
  * allow audio device capability probing
  * automatic internal conversion for data format, channel number
    compensation, (de)interleaving, and byte-swapping
 .
 RtAudio incorporates the concept of audio streams, which represent audio
 output (playback) and/or input (recording). Available audio devices and
 their capabilities can be enumerated and then specified when opening a
 stream.
 .
 This package provides the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.music.mcgill.ca/~gary/rtaudio/

Package: libidl0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 256
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libidl
Version: 0.8.14-0.2ubuntu2
Depends: libidl-common (>= 0.8.14-0.2ubuntu2), libidl-common (<< 0.8.14-0.2ubuntu2.1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library for parsing CORBA IDL files
 libIDL is a small library for creating parse trees of CORBA v2.2 compliant
 Interface Definition Language (IDL) files, which is a specification for
 defining interfaces which can be used between different CORBA
 implementations.  libIDL is used in the ORBit2 IDL compiler, as well
 as various language bindings (Perl, Python, etc.) for ORBit2.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Rittau <srittau@debian.org>

Package: xz-lzma
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 163
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: xz-utils
Version: 5.1.1alpha+20110809-3
Replaces: lzip (<< 1.8~rc2)
Provides: lzma
Depends: xz-utils
Breaks: lzip (<< 1.8~rc2)
Conflicts: lzma
Description: XZ-format compression utilities - compatibility commands
 XZ is the successor to the Lempel-Ziv/Markov-chain Algorithm
 compression format, which provides memory-hungry but powerful
 compression (often better than bzip2) and fast, easy decompression.
 .
 This package provides symbolic links allowing xz-utils to provide the
 same interface for manipulating LZMA files as the lzma package. The
 xz-utils package can handle LZMA files on its own; this package is
 only necessary when using scripts or other programs that require the
 older command names.
Original-Maintainer: Jonathan Nieder <jrnieder@gmail.com>
Homepage: http://tukaani.org/xz/

Package: metacity-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 1168
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: metacity
Version: 1:2.34.1-1ubuntu11
Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), sgml-base (>= 1.17)
Description: shared files for the Metacity window manager
 Metacity is a small window manager, using GTK+ to do everything.
 .
 As the author says, metacity is a "Boring window manager for the adult in
 you. Many window managers are like Marshmallow Froot Loops; Metacity is
 like Cheerios."
 .
 This package contains the shared files.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libhcrypto4-heimdal
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 284
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: heimdal
Version: 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libasn1-8-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libc6 (>= 2.14), libroken18-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Heimdal Kerberos - crypto library
 Heimdal is a free implementation of Kerberos 5 that aims to be
 compatible with MIT Kerberos.
 .
 This package contains the cryptographic library required for Heimdal.
Original-Maintainer: Brian May <bam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.h5l.org/

Package: libxv1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 67
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxv
Version: 2:1.0.6-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libx11-6, libxext6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Video extension library
 libXv provides an X Window System client interface to the XVideo
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The XVideo extension allows for accelerated drawing of videos.  Hardware
 adaptors are exposed to clients, which may draw in a number of colourspaces,
 including YUV.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXv
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxv1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 63
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libxv
Version: 2:1.0.6-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6, libxext6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Video extension library
 libXv provides an X Window System client interface to the XVideo
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The XVideo extension allows for accelerated drawing of videos.  Hardware
 adaptors are exposed to clients, which may draw in a number of colourspaces,
 including YUV.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXv
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libdv4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 175
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdv
Version: 1.0.0-3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libdv-bin, oss-compat
Description: software library for DV format digital video (runtime lib)
 The Quasar DV Codec (libdv) is a software decoder for DV format video, as
 defined by the IEC 61834 and SMPTE 314M standards. DV is the encoding format
 used by consumer-grade digital camcorders.
 .
 This package contains the library needed to run executables using libdv.
Homepage: http://libdv.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Kobras <kobras@debian.org>

Package: libwmf0.2-7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 507
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libwmf
Version: 0.2.8.4-10ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libx11-6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: gsfonts
Suggests: libwmf0.2-7-gtk
Description: Windows metafile conversion library
 Windows metafile (WMF) is a picture format used by many Windows
 programs, e.g. Microsoft Word.  libwmf is a library for interpreting
 metafile images and either displaying them using X or converting them
 to standard formats such as PNG, JPEG, PS, EPS and SVG(Z)...
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Loc Minier <lool@debian.org>

Package: libneon27-gnutls
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 272
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: neon27
Version: 0.29.6-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgnutls26 (>= 2.9.11-0), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.7+dfsg), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Recommends: ca-certificates
Description: HTTP and WebDAV client library (GnuTLS enabled)
 neon is an HTTP and WebDAV client library, with a C language API.
 .
 WARNING: THE NEON API IS NOT YET STABLE.
 .
 Provides lower-level interfaces to directly implement new HTTP
 methods, and higher-level interfaces so that you don't have to
 worry about the lower-level stuff.
 .
 Current features:
   * High-level interface to HTTP and WebDAV methods (PUT, GET, HEAD, etc.)
   * Low-level interface to HTTP request handling, to allow implementing
     new methods easily.
   * persistent connections
   * RFC2617 basic and digest authentication (including auth-int, md5-sess)
   * Proxy support (including basic/digest authentication)
   * SSL/TLS support using GnuTLS (including client certificate and thread
     safety support)
   * Generic WebDAV 207 XML response handling mechanism
   * XML parsing using the expat or libxml parsers
   * Easy generation of error messages from 207 error responses
   * WebDAV resource manipulation: MOVE, COPY, DELETE, MKCOL.
   * WebDAV metadata support: set and remove properties, query any set ofi
     properties (PROPPATCH/PROPFIND).
   * autoconf macros supplied for easily embedding neon directly inside an
     application source tree.
Original-Maintainer: Laszlo Boszormenyi (GCS) <gcs@debian.hu>
Homepage: http://www.webdav.org/neon/

Package: libmx-1.0-2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1427
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mx
Version: 1.4.3-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libclutter-1.0-0 (>= 1.7.91), libclutter-imcontext-0.1-0, libcluttergesture-0.0.2-0, libcogl9 (>= 1.7.4), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.20.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.2), libx11-6, libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.99.2)
Description: toolkit for the Moblin user experience
 The MX toolkit is a GUI toolkit library, using Clutter and is optimized
 for the Moblin user experience. It consists of various classes useful for
 building UIs such as Buttons, Tooltips, Scrollbars and others. It also
 supports styling through CSS stylesheets.
Homepage: http://www.clutter-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ying-Chun Liu (PaulLiu) <paulliu@debian.org>

Package: totem-mozilla
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 558
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: totem
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.27.92), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libtotem-plparser17 (>= 2.32.4-2), totem (= 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1), dbus-x11 (>= 0.61)
Recommends: firefox | epiphany-browser | www-browser
Description: Totem Mozilla plugin
 This package contains the Totem Mozilla plugin, which will
 enhance your Gecko-based browser to be able to display movie
 clips.
 .
 This plugin should work for Firefox as well as XULRunner based browsers.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
Npp-Applications: ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384, 92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a
Npp-Description: Watch Movies in your Browser (http://projects.gnome.org/totem/)
Npp-Filename: libtotem-
Npp-Mimetype: video/quicktime, video/mp4, image/x-macpaint, image/x-quicktime, application/x-mplayer2, video/x-ms-asf-plugin, video/x-msvideo, video/x-ms-asf, video/x-ms-wmv, video/x-wmv, video/x-ms-wvx, video/x-ms-wm, application/ogg, video/mpeg, audio/wav, audio/x-wav, audio/mpeg
Npp-Name: Totem Mozilla plugin
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: libebml3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 170
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libebml
Version: 1.2.2-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: access library for the EBML format (shared library)
 The libebml library allows one to read and write files using EBML (the
 Extensible Binary Meta Language), a binary pendant to XML. Using libebml
 makes it easier to extend a file format without breaking support in
 older parsers.
 .
 This package contains the shared library needed to run applications that
 use libebml.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://dl.matroska.org/downloads/libebml/

Package: libgirepository-1.0-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 252
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gobject-introspection
Version: 1.32.0-1
Replaces: libgirepository1.0-1
Provides: libgirepository1.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libffi6 (>= 3.0.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8)
Conflicts: libgirepository1.0-1
Description: Library for handling GObject introspection data (runtime library)
 GObject Introspection is a project for providing machine readable
 introspection data of the API of C libraries. This introspection
 data can be used in several different use cases, for example
 automatic code generation for bindings, API verification and documentation
 generation.
 .
 GObject Introspection contains tools to generate and handle the
 introspection data.
 .
 This package contains a C library for handling the introspection data.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GObjectIntrospection

Package: libreoffice-gnome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 369
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Provides: libreoffice-gtk-gnome
Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-gtk, gconf2, gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), uno-libs3 (>= 1.4.0), ure
Suggests: libreoffice-evolution
Enhances: libreoffice
Description: office productivity suite -- GNOME integration
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the GIO support and a GConf backend.
 .
 You can extend the functionality of this by installing these packages:
 .
  * libreoffice-evolution: Evolution addressbook support
  * evolution
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-sso-client
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 56
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.0.2-0ubuntu2
Depends: python, python-ubuntu-sso-client (= 3.0.2-0ubuntu2)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: ubuntu-sso-client-gtk | ubuntu-sso-client-gui
Description: Ubuntu Single Sign-On client
 Desktop service to allow applications to sign into Ubuntu services via
 SSO.
Original-Maintainer: Natalia Bidart <natalia.bidart@ubuntu.com>

Package: libxml++2.6-2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 199
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxml++2.6
Version: 2.34.1-1build1
Replaces: libxml++2.6c2a
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 2.30.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Breaks: gnote (<< 0.4)
Description: C++ interface to the GNOME XML library (libxml2)
 Libxml++ is a C++ wrapper for the libxml2 XML parser library (otherwise
 known as the GNOME XML library).  It has SAX and DOM-like APIs, but does not
 attempt to conform exactly to the DOM specification because they are not
 aimed at C++.  Its API is much simpler than the underlying libxml C API.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Deng Xiyue <manphiz-guest@users.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://libxmlplusplus.sourceforge.net/

Package: libyaml-tiny-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 100
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.50-1
Description: Perl module for reading and writing YAML files
 YAML::Tiny is a pure Perl module that provides support for reading and
 writing a usable subset of the full YAML specification. It aims to
 minimize memory requirements and avoid XS while remaining relatively
 fast.
Original-Maintainer: John Lightsey <lightsey@debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/~adamk/YAML-Tiny/

Package: unity-2d
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 42
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2
Depends: unity-2d-panel, unity-2d-spread, unity-2d-shell, metacity (>= 1:2.34.1-1ubuntu8)
Description: Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards
 The Unity 2D interface installs a fully usable 2D session and provides the
 common configuration files and defaults. Installing this package will
 offer a session called Unity 2D in your login manager.
 .
 Unity 2D is designed to run smoothly without any graphics acceleration.
 .
 This metapackage will install all required unity-2d components.
Original-Maintainer: Olivier Tilloy <olivier.tilloy@canonical.com>

Package: libcddb2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 105
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcddb
Version: 1.3.2-3fakesync1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11)
Description: library to access CDDB data - runtime files
 libcddb is a C library to access data about Audio CD on a CDDB server
 .
 It allows to search the database for CD matches, get detailed information
 about a CD and submit new CD entries to the database.
 It supports both the custom CDDB protocol and the tunneling of the query
 over HTTP. HTTP Proxying is supported. It also features a cache system.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library required to run libcddb-enabled
 programs.
Homepage: http://libcddb.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Eugene V. Lyubimkin <jackyf@debian.org>

Package: libcdio-cdda1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 174
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcdio
Version: 0.83-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcdio13
Description: library to read and control digital audio CDs
 This library is made to read and control digital audio CDs. It does
 not play such CDs, it only reads them digitally. As it uses libcdio as
 a backend, it supports the same kind of CDROM drives (and images) as
 libcdio.
Original-Maintainer: Nicolas Boullis <nboullis@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/libcdio/

Package: libasound2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1356
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: alsa-lib
Version: 1.0.25-1ubuntu10.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support, dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Suggests: libasound2-plugins (>= 1.0.18), libasound2-python
Breaks: bluez-alsa (<= 4.94-2), libasound2-plugin-equal (<= 0.6-1), libasound2-plugins (<< 1.0.24)
Description: shared library for ALSA applications
 This package contains the ALSA library and its standard plugins, as well
 as the required configuration files.
 .
 ALSA is the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
Homepage: http://www.alsa-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian ALSA Maintainers <pkg-alsa-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libasound2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1369
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: alsa-lib
Version: 1.0.25-1ubuntu10.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support, dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Suggests: libasound2-plugins (>= 1.0.18), libasound2-python
Breaks: bluez-alsa (<= 4.94-2), libasound2-plugin-equal (<= 0.6-1), libasound2-plugins (<< 1.0.24)
Description: shared library for ALSA applications
 This package contains the ALSA library and its standard plugins, as well
 as the required configuration files.
 .
 ALSA is the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
Homepage: http://www.alsa-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian ALSA Maintainers <pkg-alsa-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgpgme11
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 736
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gpgme1.0
Version: 1.2.0-1.4ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10), libpth20 (>= 2.0.7), gnupg (>= 1.4.6-2) | gnupg2 (>= 2.0.4)
Suggests: gpgsm (>= 1.9.6)
Description: GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy
 GPGME is a wrapper library which provides a C API to access some of the
 GnuPG functions, such as encrypt, decrypt, sign, verify, ...
Original-Maintainer: Jose Carlos Garcia Sogo <jsogo@debian.org>

Package: app-install-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 10272
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: app-install-data-ubuntu
Version: 0.12.04.4
Conffiles:
 /etc/gnome-app-install/packages-whitelist f3c285e9b2c6b9ebd0dc5c38cab4678f
Description: Ubuntu applications (data files)
 This package contains the Ubuntu specific application data and
 icons for software-center (and similiar tools).

Package: libieee1284-3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 92
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libieee1284
Version: 0.2.11-10build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: cross-platform library for parallel port access
 This library was designed to ease the use of the parallel port. It will
 automatically figure out which access method is available, depending on the
 running kernel and the permissions of the process.
 .
 It handles particular queries to the devices, like fetching the Device ID of
 a device.
Original-Maintainer: Julien BLACHE <jblache@debian.org>

Package: libsmbclient
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 6715
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: samba
Version: 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcap2 (>= 2.10), libcomerr2 (>= 1.01), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libk5crypto3 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2), libkrb5-3 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), libtalloc2 (>= 2.0.4~git20101213), libtdb1 (>= 1.2.7+git20101214), libwbclient0 (>= 2:3.6.0~pre3), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: shared library for communication with SMB/CIFS servers
 This package provides a shared library that enables client applications
 to talk to Microsoft Windows and Samba servers using the SMB/CIFS
 protocol.
Homepage: http://www.samba.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Samba Maintainers <pkg-samba-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libbluetooth3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 195
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bluez
Version: 4.98-2ubuntu7
Replaces: libsdp2 (<= 1.5-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libsdp2 (<= 1.5-2)
Description: Library to use the BlueZ Linux Bluetooth stack
 BlueZ is the official Linux Bluetooth protocol stack. It is an Open Source
 project distributed under GNU General Public License (GPL).
Homepage: http://www.bluez.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Bluetooth Maintainers <pkg-bluetooth-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libspeechd2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 79
Maintainer: Ubuntu Accessibility Developers <ubuntu-accessibility@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: speech-dispatcher
Version: 0.7.1-6ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0)
Conflicts: libspeechd0 (>= 0.3)
Description: Speech Dispatcher: Shared libraries
 Speech Dispatcher provides a device independent layer for speech synthesis.
 It supports various software and hardware speech synthesizers as
 backends and provides a generic layer for synthesizing speech and
 playing back PCM data via those different backends to applications.
 .
 Various high level concepts like enqueueing vs. interrupting speech and
 application specific user configurations are implemented in a device
 independent way, therefore freeing the application programmer from
 having to yet again reinvent the wheel.
 .
 This package contains a shared library needed for C programs linked with it.
Homepage: http://devel.freebsoft.org/speechd
Original-Maintainer: Boris Duek <dusek@brailcom.org>

Package: librsync1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 109
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: librsync
Version: 0.9.7-8build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: rsync remote-delta algorithm library
 librsync implements the rsync remote-delta algorithm, which allows for
 efficient remote updates of a file, without requiring the old and new versions
 to both be present at the transmitter. The library uses a stream-based designed
 so that it can be easily embedded into network applications.
 .
 librsync is used by rdiff-backup and duplicity backup applications.
Original-Maintainer: Andrey Rahmatullin <wrar@wrar.name>
Homepage: http://librsync.sourceforge.net/

Package: cheese
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 336
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1
Replaces: cheese-common (<< 2.30.1-1ubuntu1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcheese-gtk21 (>= 3.3.5), libcheese3 (>= 3.3.3), libclutter-1.0-0 (>= 1.10.0), libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 (>= 0.91.8), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgnome-desktop-3-2 (>= 3.2.0), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.18), cheese-common (= 3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1), gnome-video-effects
Recommends: gvfs, gnome-icon-theme, hicolor-icon-theme, nautilus-sendto
Description: tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam
 A webcam application that supports image and video capture. Makes
 it easy to take photos and videos of you, your friends, pets or whatever
 you want. Allows you to apply fancy visual effects, fine-control image
 settings and has features such as Multi-Burst mode, Countdown timer
 for photos.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-0.10
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 300
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-base0.10
Version: 0.10.36-1ubuntu0.1
Replaces: gir1.0-gst-plugins-base-0.10, gobject-introspection-repository (<< 0.6.5-2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (<< 0.10.25-3)
Depends: gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10
Conflicts: gir1.0-gst-plugins-base-0.10
Description: Description: GObject introspection data for the GStreamer Plugins Base library
 This package contains introspection data for the GStreamer Plugins Base library.
 .
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gnome-session-canberra
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcanberra
Version: 0.28-3ubuntu3
Replaces: libcanberra-gtk0 (<< 0.28-3ubuntu2)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libcanberra-gtk0
Recommends: libcanberra-pulse
Breaks: libcanberra-gtk0 (<< 0.28-3ubuntu2)
Description: GNOME session log in and log out sound events
 Produce sound events on GNOME session log in and log out.
 .
 This package is using canberra-gtk-play from libcanberra.
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
Original-Maintainer: Marc-Andre Lureau <marcandre.lureau@gmail.com>

Package: base-files
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 419
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 6.5ubuntu6.2
Replaces: base, dpkg (<= 1.15.0), lsb-release (<< 3.0-8), miscutils
Provides: base
Pre-Depends: awk
Breaks: initscripts (<< 2.88dsf-13.3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/debian_version 931870fda5e3f942afc004db670b3cae
 /etc/dpkg/origins/debian 731423fa8ba067262f8ef37882d1e742
 /etc/dpkg/origins/ubuntu ea35901c45553c3451f60476be94d2d8
 /etc/host.conf 89408008f2585c957c031716600d5a80
 /etc/issue 5213fbddfa79f1443d0f1419d2dfdd2e
 /etc/issue.net 5689c23b919d3d82209eaafa465066aa
 /etc/lsb-release 37023395a1273affd4cea893eb4768b1
 /etc/update-motd.d/00-header 4a1e6eed7a59f200b4267085721750a3
 /etc/update-motd.d/10-help-text 5064fb57493325202dded183ab0c4ebd
 /etc/update-motd.d/99-footer b0541f3c2e55c44149cd92bcc599c94c
Description: Debian base system miscellaneous files
 This package contains the basic filesystem hierarchy of a Debian system, and
 several important miscellaneous files, such as /etc/debian_version,
 /etc/host.conf, /etc/issue, /etc/motd, /etc/profile, /etc/nsswitch.conf,
 and others, and the text of several common licenses in use on Debian systems.
Original-Maintainer: Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>

Package: enchant
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 72
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.6.0-7
Replaces: libenchant1c2a (<< 1.6.0-4)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libenchant1c2a (>= 1.6), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0)
Breaks: libenchant1c2a (<< 1.6.0-4)
Description: Wrapper for various spell checker engines (binary programs)
 Enchant is a generic spell checking library which uses existing
 spell checker engines such as ispell, aspell and myspell as its backends.
 .
 Enchant steps in to provide uniformity and conformity on top of these
 libraries, and implement certain features that may be lacking in any
 individual provider library.
 .
 This package contains standalone runtime binary programs.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.abisource.com/projects/enchant/

Package: ubuntuone-control-panel
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 52
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: python, python-ubuntuone-control-panel (= 3.0.1-0ubuntu1), ubuntuone-client (>= 2.99.92)
Suggests: ubuntuone-control-panel-gui
Description: Ubuntu One Control Panel
 Desktop application to manage an Ubuntu One account.
 Ubuntu One Control Panel provides a DBus service to manage an Ubuntu One
 account.

Package: libgwibber2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 249
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gwibber
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 0.5.16), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0), gwibber-service (>= 2.31.1)
Description: Gwibber - shared library
 libgwibber provides a library for accessing social networks via
 gwibber.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/gwibber

Package: system-config-printer-udev
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 115
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: system-config-printer
Version: 1.3.8+20120201-0ubuntu8.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libudev0 (>= 161), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12), python-cups (>= 1.9.55), python-dbus, python-cupshelpers
Description: Printer auto-configuration facility based on udev
 A CUPS printer configuration tool and status applet.
 .
 This package provides udev rules and callouts for auto-setup of
 print queues (Plug'n'Print) and for automatic disabling and
 re-enabling print queues when the printer gets disconnected and
 reconnected.
Original-Maintainer: Otavio Salvador <otavio@ossystems.com.br>

Package: mount
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 422
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: util-linux
Version: 2.20.1-1ubuntu3
Pre-Depends: libblkid1 (>= 2.20.1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libmount1 (>= 2.20.1), libselinux1 (>= 2.0.15)
Suggests: nfs-common (>= 1:1.1.0-13)
Description: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems
 This package provides the mount(8), umount(8), swapon(8),
 swapoff(8), and losetup(8) commands.
Homepage: http://userweb.kernel.org/~kzak/util-linux/
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: libhtml-form-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.00-1
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl, liburi-perl, libhtml-parser-perl, libhttp-message-perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: module that represents an HTML form element
 Objects of the HTML::Form class represents a single HTML <form> ... </form>
 instance. A form consists of a sequence of inputs that usually have names,
 and which can take on various values. The state of a form can be tweaked and
 it can then be asked to provide HTTP::Request objects that can be passed to
 the request() method of LWP::UserAgent.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTML-Form/

Package: pcmciautils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 121
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@debian.org>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 018-6
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: udev
Suggests: wireless-tools
Description: PCMCIA utilities for Linux 2.6
 This package provides PCMCIA initialisation tools for Linux 2.6.13-rc1 or
 later, replacing the old pcmcia-cs tools used with earlier kernel versions.
 PCMCIA cards are commonly used in laptops to provide expanded capabilities
 such as network connections, modems, increased memory, etc.
 .
 To use PCMCIA you need to have kernel modules available to support
 it. These are included in the stock Debian 2.6 kernel packages. You
 will most likely also need udev, although it isn't always required.
 .
 The wireless-tools package is required by many wireless network adapters.
Homepage: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html

Package: libwps-0.2-2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 125
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libwps
Version: 0.2.4-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libwpd-0.9-9
Description: Works text file format import filter library (shared library)
 libwps is a library (for use by word processors, for example) for importing the
 Microsoft Works word processor file format. As of November 2006, the project
 is new, but it imports Works format versions 2, 3, 4, and 8 with some
 formatting. Support for Works formats version 2000 (aka 5) is coming soon.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Rene Engelhard <rene@debian.org>

Package: libasound2-plugins
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 272
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: alsa-plugins
Version: 1.0.25-1ubuntu1
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.25), libc6 (>= 2.15), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libspeexdsp1 (>= 1.2~beta3.2-1)
Description: ALSA library additional plugins
 This package contains plugins for the ALSA library that are
 not included in the main libasound2 package.
 .
 The following plugins are included, among other:
   - jack: play or capture via JACK
   - oss: run native ALSA apps on OSS drivers
   - pulse: play or capture via Pulse Audio
   - samplerate and speexrate: rate converters
   - upmix and vdownmix: convert from/to 2 and 4/6 channel streams
 .
 ALSA is the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
Homepage: http://www.alsa-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian ALSA Maintainers <pkg-alsa-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libasound2-plugins
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 250
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: alsa-plugins
Version: 1.0.25-1ubuntu1
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.25), libc6 (>= 2.15), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libspeexdsp1 (>= 1.2~beta3.2-1)
Description: ALSA library additional plugins
 This package contains plugins for the ALSA library that are
 not included in the main libasound2 package.
 .
 The following plugins are included, among other:
   - jack: play or capture via JACK
   - oss: run native ALSA apps on OSS drivers
   - pulse: play or capture via Pulse Audio
   - samplerate and speexrate: rate converters
   - upmix and vdownmix: convert from/to 2 and 4/6 channel streams
 .
 ALSA is the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
Homepage: http://www.alsa-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian ALSA Maintainers <pkg-alsa-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libopencore-amrwb0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 168
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: opencore-amr
Version: 0.1.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Adaptive Multi-Rate - Wideband speech codec - shared library
 This library contains an implementation of the 3GPP TS 26.173 specification for
 the Adaptive Multi-Rate - Wideband (AMR-WB) speech decoder. The implementation
 is derived from the OpenCORE framework, part of the Google Android project.
 .
 This package contains the decoder shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gtk2-engines
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1177
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:2.20.2-1ubuntu1
Replaces: gtk2-engines-clearlooks (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-crux (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-highcontrast (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-industrial (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-lighthouseblue (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-metal (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-mist (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-redmond95 (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-thinice (<< 1:2.6.8-2)
Provides: gtk2-engines-clearlooks, gtk2-engines-crux, gtk2-engines-highcontrast, gtk2-engines-industrial, gtk2-engines-lighthouseblue, gtk2-engines-metal, gtk2-engines-mist, gtk2-engines-redmond95, gtk2-engines-thinice
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.19.7-2)
Breaks: gnome-themes-extras (<< 2)
Conflicts: gtk2-engines-clearlooks (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-crux (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-highcontrast (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-industrial (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-lighthouseblue (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-metal (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-mist (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-redmond95 (<< 1:2.6.8-2), gtk2-engines-thinice (<< 1:2.6.8-2)
Description: theme engines for GTK+ 2.x
 This package contains the "engines" that hide behind the themes for
 GTK+ and GNOME applications. They redefine the way GTK+ widgets are
 drawn. The package includes the following engines:
  * Clearlooks, the default GNOME theme, based on Bluecurve;
  * Crux, formerly known as the Eazel engine;
  * High contrast, which is used by some accessibility themes;
  * Industrial, the famous engine from Novell (formerly Ximian);
  * LighthouseBlue, another engine based on Bluecurve;
  * Metal, which gives a metallic look;
  * Mist, a flat and high performance engine;
  * Redmond95, which provides a look similar to that of Windows;
  * ThinIce.
 .
 A few sample themes using these engines are also included.
Original-Maintainer: Ed Boraas <ed@debian.org>

Package: libcupsdriver1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 150
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Driver library
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides a shared library with useful functions for printer
 drivers.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libcogl-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 244
Maintainer: Rico Tzschichholz <ricotz@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: cogl
Version: 1.10.0-0ubuntu2
Description: Object oriented GL/GLES Abstraction/Utility Layer (common files)
 Cogl is a small open source library for using 3D graphics hardware to draw
 pretty pictures. The API departs from the flat state machine style of
 OpenGL and is designed to make it easy to write orthogonal components that
 can render without stepping on each others toes.
 .
 This package contains the common files, such as translations.

Package: libcairo-gobject2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 650
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cairo
Version: 1.10.2-6.1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: The Cairo 2D vector graphics library (GObject library)
 Cairo is a multi-platform library providing anti-aliased
 vector-based rendering for multiple target backends.
 .
 This package contains the GObject library, providing wrapper GObject types
 for all cairo types.
Homepage: http://cairographics.org/
Original-Maintainer: Dave Beckett <dajobe@debian.org>

Package: fuseiso9660
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 54
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: fuse-umfuse-iso9660
Version: 0.2b-1.1build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcdio13, libfuse2 (>= 2.8.1), libiso9660-8, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), fuse-utils
Description: File System in User Space - Module for ISO9660
 This module for the FUSE kernel service allows any FUSE-enabled user to mount
 ISO9660 file systems, e.g. CDROM disk images.
 .
 The module has been initially written for UMView, the user-mode
 implementation of View-OS. If you want to allow completely user-mode disk
 images mounting (with no kernel/superuser support at all), take a look at
 umview-mod-umfuseiso9660 and its dependencies.
Original-Maintainer: Debian VSquare Team <pkg-vsquare-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://view-os.sourceforge.net

Package: libcdio13
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 275
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcdio
Version: 0.83-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: library to read and control CD-ROM
 This library is to encapsulate CD-ROM reading and
 control. Applications wishing to be oblivious of the OS- and
 device-dependant properties of a CD-ROM can use this library.
 .
 Some support for disk image types like BIN/CUE and NRG is available,
 so applications that use this library also have the ability to read
 disc images as though they were CD's.
Original-Maintainer: Nicolas Boullis <nboullis@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/libcdio/

Package: libmission-control-plugins0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 79
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: telepathy-mission-control-5
Version: 1:5.12.0-0ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.17.5)
Recommends: telepathy-mission-control-5 (= 1:5.12.0-0ubuntu2.1)
Description: management daemon for Telepathy (library for plugins)
 Telepathy Mission Control 5 is an account manager and channel dispatcher for
 the Telepathy framework. This package contains a library against which plugins
 for Mission Control must be linked.
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsqlite3-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 770
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sqlite3
Version: 3.7.9-2ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: SQLite 3 shared library
 SQLite is a C library that implements an SQL database engine.
 Programs that link with the SQLite library can have SQL database
 access without running a separate RDBMS process.
Original-Maintainer: Laszlo Boszormenyi (GCS) <gcs@debian.hu>

Package: libtext-iconv-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.7-5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), perl-base (>= 5.14.2-6), perlapi-5.14.2
Description: converts between character sets in Perl
 The iconv() family of functions from XPG4 defines an API for converting
 between character sets (e.g. UTF-8 to Latin1, EBCDIC to ASCII). They
 are provided by libc6.
 .
 This package allows access to them from Perl via the Text::Iconv
 package.
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/search?module=Text::Iconv

Package: cups-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 4351
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - common files
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides common files for CUPS server and client packages.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgtk-3-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 5800
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtk+3.0
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libgtk3.0-0
Provides: gtk3-binver-3.0.0
Depends: libgtk-3-common (= 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4), libatk1.0-0 (>= 2.2.0), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo-gobject2 (>= 1.10.0), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.25.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.32.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.30.0), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4), libxinerama1, libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.99.3), shared-mime-info
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: hicolor-icon-theme, libgtk-3-bin
Suggests: librsvg2-common, gvfs
Breaks: gnome-themes-standard (<< 3.2)
Conflicts: libgtk3.0-0
Conffiles:
 /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini 191064916afe4b1fbc4bac9e105baa69
 /etc/gtk-3.0/im-multipress.conf c358838e1789c1d4e6da7f525fc922cf
Description: GTK+ graphical user interface library
 GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user
 interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, GTK+ is suitable
 for projects ranging from small one-off tools to complete application
 suites.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libuuid-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.02-4ubuntu1
Depends: perl-base (>= 5.14.2-6ubuntu1), perlapi-5.14.2, libc6 (>= 2.4), libuuid1 (>= 2.16)
Conflicts: doc-base (<< 0.10.3)
Description: Perl extension for using UUID interfaces as defined in e2fsprogs
 This is a Perl interface to libuuid from e2fsprogs.  It allows generation,
 parsing, and unparsing of UUIDs.
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/UUID/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libmodplug1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 343
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmodplug
Version: 1:0.8.8.4-1
Replaces: xmms-modplug (<< 2.04-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Conflicts: xmms-modplug (<< 2.04-1)
Description: shared libraries for mod music based on ModPlug
 Module files (MOD music, tracker music) are a family of music file
 formats originating from the MOD file format on Amiga systems used in
 late 1980s.
 .
 This is a library based on the mod music rendering code from ModPlug,
 a popular Windows mod player written by Olivier Lapicque, found at
 http://www.modplug.com.
Original-Maintainer: Zed Pobre <zed@debian.org>
Homepage: http://modplug-xmms.sourceforge.net/

Package: libcups2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 473
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Replaces: libcupsys2
Provides: libcupsys2
Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: cups-common
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0)
Conflicts: libcupsys2
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Core library
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides the base shared libraries for CUPS.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libcups2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 464
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Replaces: libcupsys2
Provides: libcupsys2
Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: cups-common
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0)
Conflicts: libcupsys2
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Core library
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides the base shared libraries for CUPS.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libcanberra-gtk3-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 59
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcanberra
Version: 0.28-3ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libcanberra0 (>= 0.12), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libcanberra-gtk3-module
Description: GTK+ 3.0 helper for playing widget event sounds with libcanberra
 libcanberra-gtk provides a few functions that simplify libcanberra
 usage from GTK+ 3.0.
 .
 Contextual information is needed to play event sound. This library
 can help to compile directly event sounds property lists based on
 active GtkWidget objects or GdkEvent events.
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
Original-Maintainer: Marc-Andre Lureau <marcandre.lureau@gmail.com>

Package: libgdata-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 204
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libgdata
Version: 0.12.0-1
Description: Library for accessing GData webservices - common data files
 libgdata is a GLib-based library for accessing online service APIs using
 the GData protocol  most notably, Google's services. It provides APIs
 to access the common Google services, and has full asynchronous support.
 .
 This package contains the common data files for libgdata.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/libgdata

Package: remmina
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 353
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.0-1ubuntu6.1
Replaces: remmina-gnome, remmina-xfce
Depends: libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.4.90), libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libssh-4 (>= 0.3.91), libvte-2.90-9 (>= 1:0.27.2), libx11-6, remmina-common (= 1.0.0-1ubuntu6.1)
Recommends: remmina-plugin-rdp, remmina-plugin-vnc
Breaks: remmina-plugin-data (<= 0.9)
Description: remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment
 Remmina is a remote desktop connection client able to display and control a
 remote desktop session.
 .
 It supports multiple network protocols in an integrated and consistant user
 interface. Currently RDP, VNC, NX, XDMCP and SSH protocols are supported.
Homepage: http://remmina.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Luca Falavigna <dktrkranz@debian.org>

Package: console-setup
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 1522
Maintainer: Ubuntu Installer Team <ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.70ubuntu5
Replaces: console-terminus
Provides: console-terminus
Depends: debconf (>= 1.5.34), xkb-data (>= 0.9), keyboard-configuration, initramfs-tools (>= 0.85eubuntu12), kbd (>= 1.15-1ubuntu3), upstart-job
Suggests: lsb-base (>= 3.0-6), locales
Conflicts: console-terminus, lsb (<< 2.0-6), lsb-base (<< 3.0-6), lsb-core (<< 2.0-6)
Conffiles:
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ARMSCII-8.inc fef36b61fb8b1cacc151ad3db127f777
 /etc/console-setup/compose.CP1251.inc fef88d8c8dd4c726498003fd3cd84a7f
 /etc/console-setup/compose.CP1255.inc c972a2e90938657e97b643366b98b2ed
 /etc/console-setup/compose.CP1256.inc 5ea5e4d41da7a88f742863810e86144b
 /etc/console-setup/compose.GEORGIAN-ACADEMY.inc b6d80f40abff7e8af236796ebaca0247
 /etc/console-setup/compose.GEORGIAN-PS.inc cf45272b6bf35a22223b132600dc36c3
 /etc/console-setup/compose.IBM1133.inc a31102602f7e7cab9738022b6c5469ae
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISIRI-3342.inc 5ada7fbba750192f11fa238add232ba9
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-1.inc 719a4300a50dcb168d7de921bab338e9
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-10.inc e5fce59617c839b56574c9e323d34686
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-11.inc ad2f3cc7ee64602a790bad8a2a989243
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-13.inc 9c2f47a52091515749fefc62fc8efd63
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-14.inc a19822b59629ea7af7682d9247de807f
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-15.inc cfa9b04fec26afa1debc17ce09d46a0a
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-16.inc 8245c19b5262d8d23ca856587739eb20
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-2.inc a56cb83dbe0cd88e4deef52d966d30e4
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-3.inc e70d7b634791b9c97db75bddf6dcc5fa
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-4.inc 4092be9556db0ac82e96eae413f1bd47
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-5.inc f861a4b0403490677e6d400f2d7129da
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-6.inc 41ea36ea1c1a1c0c9bebdf0016395e1f
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-7.inc aa280de25f20e82f58da707101b24d48
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-8.inc 9cceaa9f3312f89aba371d3c893f4e7b
 /etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-9.inc 1893bc3994c24917c907a17ceb2f284b
 /etc/console-setup/compose.KOI8-R.inc 8cfd7766b86e5e55d6e71d0d95519c92
 /etc/console-setup/compose.KOI8-U.inc 217ee62f6982736276f41f760f8622f8
 /etc/console-setup/compose.TIS-620.inc 31b73af83ef3993c128e2b983b9eaf89
 /etc/console-setup/compose.VISCII.inc 0741db54ddb6268e476010a44f219f03
 /etc/console-setup/remap.inc 775b76c6c04cd18f8c72563e413a36aa
 /etc/console-setup/vtrgb 1fb3c13c4fcfa8cc4131aba905df559e
 /etc/console-setup/vtrgb.vga 302837772c14006c7956211e184acfbd
 /etc/init/setvtrgb.conf 30d3102a4587dd863a76df30f35450a7
Description: console font and keymap setup program
 This package provides the Linux console with the same
 keyboard configuration scheme as the X Window System. As a result,
 there is no need to duplicate or change the keyboard files just to
 make simple customizations such as the use of dead keys, the key
 functioning as AltGr or Compose key, the key(s) to switch between
 Latin and non-Latin mode, etc.
 .
 The package also contains console fonts supporting many of the
 world's languages.  It provides an unified set of font faces - the
 classic VGA, the simplistic Fixed, and the cleaned Terminus,
 TerminusBold and TerminusBoldVGA.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Install System Team <debian-boot@lists.debian.org>

Package: libnice10
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 248
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnice
Version: 0.1.1-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgupnp-igd-1.0-4 (>= 0.2.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: ICE library (shared library)
 Nice is an implementation of the IETF's draft Interactive Connectivity
 Establishment standard (ICE).  ICE is useful for applications that want to
 establish peer-to-peer UDP data streams. It automates the process of
 traversing NATs and provides security against some attacks.
 .
 Existing standards that use ICE include the Session Initiation Protocol (SIP)
 and the Jingle XMPP extension for audio/video calls.
 .
 Nice includes integration with GStreamer.
 .
 This package provides the nice library.
Homepage: http://nice.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-pycurl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 210
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pycurl
Version: 7.19.0-4ubuntu3
Replaces: python2.3-pycurl, python2.4-pycurl
Provides: python2.7-pycurl
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.22.0), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Suggests: libcurl4-gnutls-dev, python-pycurl-dbg
Conflicts: python2.3-pycurl, python2.4-pycurl
Description: Python bindings to libcurl
 This module provides the Python bindings to libcurl. Please refer to
 the libcurl documentation available in libcurl4-gnutls-dev Debian package.
 .
 NOTE: the SSL support is provided by GnuTLS.
Homepage: http://pycurl.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Debian Python Modules Team <python-modules-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: mysql-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: database
Installed-Size: 128
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: mysql-5.5
Version: 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: mysql-common-4.1
Provides: mysql-common-4.1
Breaks: mysql-client-5.1, mysql-client-core-5.1, mysql-server-5.1, mysql-server-core-5.1
Conflicts: mysql-common-4.1
Conffiles:
 /etc/mysql/my.cnf 7424e1ae4a4f3eaf8f1971cf80762978
Description: MySQL database common files, e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf
 MySQL is a fast, stable and true multi-user, multi-threaded SQL database
 server. SQL (Structured Query Language) is the most popular database query
 language in the world. The main goals of MySQL are speed, robustness and
 ease of use.
 .
 This package includes files needed by all versions of the client library,
 e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf.
Homepage: http://dev.mysql.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian MySQL Maintainers <pkg-mysql-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: clamtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 1311
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 4.38-1
Depends: perl, clamav (>= 0.95), clamav-freshclam (>= 0.95) | clamav-data, libgtk2-perl (>= 1.102), libfile-find-rule-perl, libdate-calc-perl, libwww-perl, liblocale-gettext-perl, zenity, libnet-dns-perl
Recommends: udev
Suggests: cabextract
Description: graphical front-end for ClamAV
 ClamTk is a GUI front-end for ClamAV using perl-Gtk2.
Original-Maintainer: David Paleino <dapal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://clamtk.sourceforge.net

Package: libappindicator1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 115
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libappindicator
Version: 0.4.92-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk4 (>= 0.4.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.20.0), libindicator7 (>= 0.4.90)
Recommends: indicator-application (>= 0.2.93)
Description: Application Indicators
 A library and indicator to take menus from applications and place them in
 the panel.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libappindicator

Package: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 232
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.6.2-1ubuntu1~precise2
Replaces: xorg-driver-synaptics
Provides: xorg-driver-input, xorg-driver-synaptics
Depends: udev, libc6 (>= 2.14), libmtdev1 (>= 1.1.0), libx11-6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.0), xorg-input-abi-16, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Suggests: gpointing-device-settings, touchfreeze
Conflicts: xorg-driver-synaptics
Description: Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
 This package provides an input driver for the X.Org X server to enable
 advanced features of the Synaptics Touchpad including:
 .
  * Movement with adjustable, non-linear acceleration and speed
  * Button events through short touching of the touchpad
  * Double-Button events through double short touching of the touchpad
  * Dragging through short touching and holding down the finger on the touchpad
  * Middle and right button events on the upper and lower corner of the touchpad
  * Vertical scrolling (button four and five events) through moving the finger
    on the right side of the touchpad
  * The up/down button sends button four/five events
  * Horizontal scrolling (button six and seven events) through moving the finger
    on the lower side of the touchpad
  * The multi-buttons send button four/five events, and six/seven events for
    horizontal scrolling
  * Adjustable finger detection
  * Multifinger taps: two finger for middle button and three finger for right
    button events. (Needs hardware support. Not all models implement this
    feature.)
  * Run-time configuration using shared memory. This means you can change
    parameter settings without restarting the X server (see synclient(1)).
  * It also provides a daemon to disable touchpad while typing at the keyboard
    and thus avoid unwanted mouse movements (see syndaemon(1)).
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: pm-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 334
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.4.1-9
Replaces: laptop-mode-tools (<< 1.55), pm-utils-powersave-policy
Depends: powermgmt-base
Recommends: vbetool, procps, hdparm, kbd | console-tools
Suggests: cpufrequtils, wireless-tools, ethtool, radeontool
Conflicts: laptop-mode-tools (<< 1.55), pm-utils-powersave-policy
Conffiles:
 /etc/kernel/postinst.d/pm-utils 5b2be1c56ee085b4e54fd192a6d687aa
 /etc/logrotate.d/pm-utils 9eb4057eeedc809f704b9b52701548db
Description: utilities and scripts for power management
 This package provides simple shell command line tools to suspend and
 hibernate your computer.
Original-Maintainer: Tim Dijkstra <tim@famdijkstra.org>
Homepage: http://pm-utils.freedesktop.org/

Package: xserver-xorg-video-vesa
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 89
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:2.3.0-7build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- VESA display driver
 This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description)
 uses the standard VESA interface provided on all video cards, but runs
 unaccelerated.  This driver is not recommended for use unless you have a
 problem with the normal driver for your card, because it will perform very
 badly.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-vesa driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgksu2-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 272
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgksu
Version: 2.0.13~pre1-5ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgconf2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.20.3), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtop2-7 (>= 2.23.2), libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.4), libx11-6, gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), xauth | xbase-clients
Recommends: sudo
Description: library providing su and sudo functionality
 This library comes from the gksu program. It provides a simple
 API to use su and sudo in programs that need to execute tasks
 as other user. It provides X authentication facilities for running
 programs in an X session.
Homepage: http://www.nongnu.org/gksu
Original-Maintainer: Gustavo Noronha Silva <kov@debian.org>

Package: libgutenprintui2-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 300
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gutenprint
Version: 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libgutenprint2 (>= 5.2.8~pre1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: gutenprint-locales (>= 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1)
Description: runtime for the Gutenprint printer driver user interface library
 This package includes the libgutenprintui library, necessary to run
 gimp-gutenprint.  libgutenprintui contains GTK+ widgets which may be
 used for print dialogs etc. for use with libgutenprint.
 .
 Gutenprint is the print facility for the GIMP, and in addition a
 suite of drivers that may be used with common UNIX spooling systems
 using GhostScript or CUPS.  These drivers provide printing quality
 for UNIX/Linux on a par with proprietary vendor-supplied drivers in
 many cases, and can be used for many of the most demanding printing
 tasks.  Gutenprint was formerly known as Gimp-Print.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Group <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: espeak
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 231
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.46.02-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libespeak1 (>= 1.46.02)
Description: Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer
 eSpeak is a software speech synthesizer for English, and some other
 languages.
 .
 eSpeak produces good quality English speech. It uses a different synthesis
 method from other open source text to speech (TTS) engines, and sounds quite
 different. It's perhaps not as natural or "smooth", but some find the
 articulation clearer and easier to listen to for long periods.
 .
 It can run as a command line program to speak text from a file or from stdin.
 .
   * Includes different Voices, whose characteristics can be altered.
   * Can produce speech output as a WAV file.
   * Can translate text to phoneme codes, so it could be adapted as a front end
     for another speech synthesis engine.
   * Potential for other languages. More than 40 languages are included.
   * Compact size. The program and its data total about 350 kbytes.
   * Written in C++.
Homepage: http://espeak.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: libreadline5
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 346
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: readline5
Version: 5.2-11
Depends: readline-common, libc6 (>= 2.11), libtinfo5
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: GNU readline and history libraries, run-time libraries
 The GNU readline library aids in the consistency of user interface
 across discrete programs that need to provide a command line
 interface.
 .
 The GNU history library provides a consistent user interface for
 recalling lines of previously typed input.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: libreadline6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 384
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: readline6
Version: 6.2-8
Depends: readline-common, libc6 (>= 2.11), libtinfo5
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: GNU readline and history libraries, run-time libraries
 The GNU readline library aids in the consistency of user interface
 across discrete programs that need to provide a command line
 interface.
 .
 The GNU history library provides a consistent user interface for
 recalling lines of previously typed input.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: python-appindicator
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 242
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libappindicator
Version: 0.4.92-0ubuntu1
Provides: python2.7-appindicator
Depends: libappindicator1 (= 0.4.92-0ubuntu1), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-gobject
Description: Python bindings for libappindicator
 This package provides Python bindings so that you can use libappindicator from
 a Python program.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libappindicator
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: qt-at-spi
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 409
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.2.0+git20120411-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.8.0), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: accessibility plugin for Qt
 A plugin to export Qt widgets over AT-SPI2. This allows them to be read by
 accessibility tools such as the Orca screen reader.

Package: libncurses5
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 471
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ncurses
Version: 5.9-4
Depends: libtinfo5 (= 5.9-4), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support, libtinfo5 (>= 5.9-3)
Recommends: libgpm2
Description: shared libraries for terminal handling
 The ncurses library routines are a terminal-independent method of
 updating character screens with reasonable optimization.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries necessary to run programs
 compiled with ncurses.
Original-Maintainer: Craig Small <csmall@debian.org>
Homepage: http://invisible-island.net/ncurses/

Package: gimp-plugin-registry
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 4992
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.5.4-1
Replaces: gimp-refocus (<< 0.9.0-2), gimp-save-for-web
Provides: gimp-save-for-web
Depends: gimp (>= 2.6), libc6 (>= 2.7), libfftw3-3, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgimp2.0 (>= 2.6), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglew1.6 (>= 1.6.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libglu1-mesa | libglu1, libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), libgtkglext1, libjpeg62 (>= 6b1), liblapack3gf | liblapack.so.3gf | libatlas3gf-base, liblcms1 (>= 1.15-1), liblqr-1-0 (>= 0.4.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libtiff4, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), python, libtiff-tools, xdg-utils
Recommends: gimp-gmic
Suggests: icc-profiles
Conflicts: gimp-refocus (<< 0.9.0-2), gimp-save-for-web
Enhances: gimp
Description: repository of optional extensions for GIMP
 The package contains the following plugins:
 .
   * Add Film Grain (2.4):
     Helps adding realistic film grain to BW images.
   * btn4ws (0.8.0.1):
     Generates a series of buttons in three states (passive, active, pressed)
     with various selectable effects on them, as well as XHTML, CSS and
     JavaScript code for using the buttons.
   * Black and White Film Simulation (1.1):
     Converts the selected layer into Black and White using
     the channel mixer. Tries to produce results resembling
     tonal qualities of film.
   * CMYK Tiff 2 PDF for Gimp (20090321):
     This plugin completes the prepress workflow of using Separate+ to generate
     CMYK Tiff images by allowing you to convert the saved CMYK Tiff image into
     a PDF file.
   * Contact Sheet (2.15):
     Generates a contact sheet(s) for a directory of images.
   * David's Batch Processor (1.1.9):
     A simple batch processing plugin for The Gimp - it allows
     the user to automatically perform operations (such as resize)
     on a collection of image files.
   * Diana-Holga2 (c):
     Diana/Holga Toys Cameras effect simulator.
   * El Samuko GIMP Scripts:
     * Antique Photo Border Script:
       This script simulates a yellowed and slightly jagged border
       like these of old photographies.
     * Che Guevara Script:
       This script generates a poster like the famous Che Guevara
       one from Jim Fitzpatrick.
     * Cyanotype Script:
       This script simulates the Cyanotype printing process.
     * Difference Layer Script
       This script generates two difference layers from the two layers
       on the top. It's similar to GIMP's built-in Grain Extract/Merge
       function, but the tonal range is bigger.
       Now you can apply further editing and "switch on/off" the
       adjustment by switching the visibility of the subtractive and
       the additive layer.
       Also you can change the modification intensity by changing the
       intensity of these two layers.
     * Escape Line Script:
       This script creates escaping lines from any point. It's similar
       in function to the built-in Line-Nova Script, but much more
       flexible. So you can chose the center, the thickness, the angle,
       the length, the offset and the randomness.
     * Film Grain Script:
       This is yet another script which simulates the typical film grain
       of high ISO pictures.
     * First Photo Border Script:
       This script simulates the cut-off of the first picture of a film
       roll of cheap cameras like Lomo.
     * Lomo Script with Old Style Colors
       This script simulates the Lomo effect.
     * Movie 300 Script:
       This script simulates the color style of the movie "300".
     * National Geographic Script:
       This script simulates a high quality (portrait) photo like
       these from the National Geographic.
     * Obama "HOPE" Script:
       This script generates a poster like the famous Obama "HOPE"
       one from Shepard Fairey.
     * Rainy Landscape Script:
       This script changes a dry landscape to a wet one.
     * Photochrom Script:
       This script simulates a photochrom image, a lithographic printing
       process from the 1890's.
     * Sprocket Hole Script:
       This script simulates complete exposed 35mm film strips with frame
       numbers, lettering, overexposed sprocketholes and DX film edge barcodes.
     * Sunny Landscape Script:
       This script changes a rainy landscape to a sunny one.
     * Technicolor 2 Color Script:
       This script simulates the 2 Color Technicolor effect.
     * Technicolor 3 Color Script:
       This script simulates the 3 Color Technicolor effect.
     * Vintage Look Script:
       This script simulates a 70s vintage look.
      * Exposure Blend (1.3b):
        Prompt for 3 images in a bracketed exposure series (e.g. 0,-2,+2 EV)
        and blend these into a contrast enhanced image.
   * EZ Perspective:
     Specialized tool for easily correcting or changing perspective.
   * Fix-CA (3.0.2):
     Corrects chromatic aberration in photos
   * Focus-Blur (3.2.5):
     This plugin tries to simulate an out-of-focus blur
   * GIMP FX Foundry (r111):
     Probably the largest script collection available for The GIMP.
   * GIMP-Mask:
     Do and undo several popular image masking (that is, censoring)
     methods (CP, FL, Q0, MEKO).
   * Warming and Cooling Filters (May 24, 2010):
     Warm or cool an image using one of several methods:
     Wratten, Roy's Warm, Brauer's Warm, Pasty Cadaveric Look
   * Layer-Effects (2.4):
     This is a series of scripts that implement various layer effects:
     Drop Shadow, Inner Shadow, Outer Glow, Inner Glow, Bevel and Emboss,
     Satin, Color Overlay, Gradient Overlay, Pattern Overlay, Stroke
   * Liquid Rescale (0.7.1):
     Content-aware rescaling. Keeps the features of the image while
     rescaling along a single direction.
   * Normalmap (1.2.2):
     Allows you to convert images into RGB normal maps for use in
     per-pixel lighting applications.
   * OpenRaster load/save handler (20100506-142cb16):
     OpenRaster is an effort by the Create project[1] to offer a standardized
     and open interchange format for raster-based applications. This plugin
     allows to load and save files in the OpenRaster format.
   * Planet Render (1-2):
     Creates a planet. Color, size and sun orientation
     can be set.
   * Refocus (0.9.1):
     The GIMP plugin to refocus images using FIR Wiener filtering.
     During image processing operations such as scanning and scaling, images
     tend to get blurry. The blurred impression of these images is due to the
     fact that image pixels are averaged with their neighbors. Blurred images
     don't have sharp boundaries and look as though they have been taken with
     an unfocused camera.
   * Save for Web (0.29.0):
     Allows to experiment with various popular web format options. It shows
     an automatically updated preview and file size statistics.
   * Separate+ (0.5.8):
     Separate+ is a plug-in that generates color separations from an RGB
     image, proofs CMYK colors on the monitor and exports the CMYK TIFF file.
   * Smart Sharpen (redux) (2.4):
     This script implements the redux version of smart sharpening. It utilizes
     the Unsharp Mask or Refocus plugin to sharpen the image.
   * Streak-Camera simulation (0.6):
     A streak camera images an object through a slit -
     thus getting a "one dimensional image". This image is
     propagated along the second dimension of the image plane
     at a constant speed. The result is a picture of the time
     dependency of the object.
   * Traditional Orton:
     This is an effect invented by Michael Orton in the 1990s, which
     consists of taking two copies of an image, one blurred, and one sharp,
     and mixing them to produce an image with a dreamy quality. It is
     especially well suited to landscape and flower photography.
   * Wavelet Decompose (0.1.2):
     The wavelet decompose plugin decomposes a layer of an image into layers
     of wavelet scales. This means that you can edit the image on different
     detail scales (frequencies). The trivial recomposition of the image can
     be done by GIMP's layer modes so you can see the results of your
     modifications instantly. Among the applications are retouching, noise
     reduction, and enhancing global contrast.
   * Wavelet Denoise (0.3.1):
     The wavelet denoise plugin is a tool to selectively reduce noise in
     individual channels of an image with optional RGB<->YCbCr conversion.
     It has a user interface to adjust the amount of denoising applied. The
     wavelet nature of the algorithm makes the processing quite fast.
   * X11 Mouse Cursor (XMC) plug-in (2.0.6):
     Enables GIMP to import and export X11 mouse cursor files.
     (Only shipped if the package was built against libgimp-dev < 2.7~)
Original-Maintainer: Bernd Zeimetz <bzed@debian.org>

Package: bamfdaemon
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 360
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bamf
Version: 0.2.118-0ubuntu0.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgtop2-7 (>= 2.22.3), libwnck-3-0 (>= 3.2.0), libx11-6
Description: Window matching library - daemon
 bamf matches application windows to desktop files
 .
 This package contains the daemon used by the library and a gio
 module that facilitates the matching of applications started
 through GDesktopAppInfo
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/bamf

Package: libplymouth2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 279
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: plymouth
Version: 0.8.2-2ubuntu30
Replaces: plymouth (<< 0.7.0+git20090207-0ubuntu0.1~ppa4)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4)
Breaks: casper (= 1.227), mountall (<< 2.8)
Description: graphical boot animation and logger - shared libraries
 Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process
 (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical
 boot animation while the boot process happens in the background.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.

Package: unity-2d-panel
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 470
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: unity-2d
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2
Provides: indicator-renderer
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbusmenu-qt2 (>= 0.3.2), libdconf-qt0 (>= 0.0.0.110722), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtbamf1 (>= 0.1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgconf1 (>= 0.1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libunity-2d-private0 (= 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2), libunity-core-5.0-5 (>= 4.14.2), libwnck-3-0 (>= 2.91.6), libx11-6, libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxfixes3, libxrender1, unity-2d-common (= 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2)
Recommends: indicator-application, indicator-appmenu, indicator-datetime, indicator-messages, indicator-session, indicator-sound
Description: Unity 2D Panel
 The Unity 2D panel displays a top panel containing the application menu and
 various indicators. It is part of Unity 2D and can not run  as a standalone
 application outside of the Unity 2D environment.
Original-Maintainer: Olivier Tilloy <olivier.tilloy@canonical.com>

Package: libmpcdec6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 120
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmpc
Version: 2:0.1~r459-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: MusePack decoder - library
 Musepack is an audio compression format with a strong emphasis on
 high quality. It's not lossless, but it is designed for transparency,
 so that you won't be able to hear differences between the original
 wave file and the much smaller MPC file.
 .
 It is based on the MPEG-1 Layer-2 / MP2 algorithms, but since 1997
 it has rapidly developed and vastly improved and is now at an advanced
 stage in which it contains heavily optimized and patentless code.
Homepage: http://www.musepack.net
Original-Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: rsync
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 638
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0.9-1ubuntu1
Depends: libacl1 (>= 2.2.51-3), libc6 (>= 2.8), libpopt0 (>= 1.16), lsb-base (>= 3.2-14), base-files (>= 4.0.1)
Suggests: openssh-client, openssh-server
Conflicts: duplicity (<< 0.6.11)
Conffiles:
 /etc/default/rsync e0d7efac23e911c65f44b08de446e837
 /etc/init.d/rsync 14875a3578ab580e9b887b6b158b8291
Description: fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool
 rsync is a fast and versatile file-copying tool which can copy locally
 and to/from a remote host. It offers many options to control its behaviour,
 and its remote-update protocol can minimize network traffic to make
 transferring updates between machines fast and efficient.
 .
 It is widely used for backups and mirroring and as an improved copy
 command for everyday use.
 .
 This package provides both the rsync command line tool and optional
 daemon functionality.
Homepage: http://rsync.samba.org/
Original-Maintainer: Paul Slootman <paul@debian.org>

Package: libxcb-dri2-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 59
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X C Binding, dri2 extension
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-dri2, the dri2 extension for the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: libwind0-heimdal
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 229
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: heimdal
Version: 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcomerr2 (>= 1.01), libroken18-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Heimdal Kerberos - stringprep implementation
 Heimdal is a free implementation of Kerberos 5 that aims to be
 compatible with MIT Kerberos.
Original-Maintainer: Brian May <bam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.h5l.org/

Package: lockfile-progs
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 77
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.1.16
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), liblockfile1 (>= 1.0)
Description: Programs for locking and unlocking files and mailboxes
 This package includes several programs to safely lock and unlock
 files and mailboxes from the command line.  These include:
 .
   lockfile-create
   lockfile-remove
   lockfile-touchlock
   mail-lock
   mail-unlock
   mail-touchlock
 .
 These programs use liblockfile to perform the file locking and
 unlocking, so they are guaranteed compatible with Debian's
 file locking policies.
Original-Maintainer: Rob Browning <rlb@defaultvalue.org>

Package: gnome-menus
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 288
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: python
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Breaks: alacarte (<< 0.13.2-2), gnome-control-center (<< 2.91), gnome-panel (<< 2.91)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu 741b777f82bfaea186820730407df6c7
 /etc/gnome/menus.blacklist ab7e8145436ec2baddaea7b7464df639
Description: GNOME implementation of the freedesktop menu specification
 The package contains an implementation of the draft
 "Desktop Menu Specification" from freedesktop.org:
 .
 http://www.freedesktop.org/Standards/menu-spec
 .
 Also contained here are the GNOME menu layout configuration files, .directory
 files and assorted menu related utility programs.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-network
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2038
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Description: Qt 4 network module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtNetwork module offers classes that allow you to write TCP/IP clients and
 servers. It provides classes to make network programming easier and portable.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-network
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2027
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Description: Qt 4 network module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtNetwork module offers classes that allow you to write TCP/IP clients and
 servers. It provides classes to make network programming easier and portable.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: mahjongg
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: games
Installed-Size: 3803
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-games
Version: 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1
Replaces: gnome-games (<< 1:3.0.2), gnome-games-data (<< 1:3.0.2), gnome-mahjongg
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.6.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.11), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), librsvg2-2 (>= 2.32.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gnome-games-data (= 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1)
Suggests: gnome-games-extra-data
Breaks: gnome-games (<< 1:3.0.2), gnome-games-data (<< 1:3.0.2)
Conflicts: gnome-mahjongg
Description: classic Eastern tile game for GNOME
 This is a solitaire (one player) version of the classic Eastern tile
 game, Mahjongg.
 .
 You start with five levels of tiles which are stacked so some are
 covered up by the tiles on top. The object of Mahjongg is to remove all
 the tiles from the game, by finding matching pairs which look alike.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGames
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libglib-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 927
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2:1.241-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), perl (>= 5.14.2-5ubuntu1), perlapi-5.14.2
Description: interface to the GLib and GObject libraries
 Glib provides a Perl interface to the GLib and GObject libraries, as part
 of gtk2-perl. It attempts to provide a perlish interface while remaining as
 true as possible to the underlying C API, so perusing the reference manual is
 recommended (see <URL:http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/glib/>).
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/

Package: libnspr4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 364
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nspr
Version: 4.8.9-1ubuntu2.3
Replaces: libnspr4-0d (<< 4.8.7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: evolution-plugins (<< 3.2.0-0ubuntu2)
Conflicts: evolution-documentation-cs, evolution-documentation-de, evolution-documentation-el, evolution-documentation-en, evolution-documentation-es, evolution-documentation-fr, evolution-documentation-mk, evolution-documentation-oc, evolution-documentation-ru, evolution-documentation-sv, language-support-translations-cs, language-support-translations-de, language-support-translations-el, language-support-translations-en, language-support-translations-es, language-support-translations-fr, language-support-translations-mk, language-support-translations-oc, language-support-translations-ru, language-support-translations-sv, libnspr4-0d (<< 4.8.7)
Description: NetScape Portable Runtime Library
 This library provides platform independent non-GUI operating system
 facilities including:
  * threads,
  * thread synchronisation,
  * normal file I/O and network I/O,
  * interval timing and calendar time,
  * basic memory management (malloc and free),
  * shared library linking.
Homepage: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/nspr/
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of Mozilla-related packages <pkg-mozilla-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ppp
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 1172
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.4.5-5ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libpcap0.8 (>= 0.9.8), libpam-modules, libpam-runtime, procps
Breaks: network-manager (<= 0.8.0.999-1), network-manager-pptp (<= 0.8.0.999-1), pppdcapiplugin (<= 1:3.9.20060704+dfsg.1-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/logrotate.d/ppp 8434ebaff1b3b33bb0ea0bce523adfd3
 /etc/bash_completion.d/pon 41cf8cde5bd9fefe51100a051947b118
 /etc/pam.d/ppp cc163be3dbe4258e639238ccd5bcdea0
 /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/0000usepeerdns aaae5708fe89b23c76b94fc9862e1381
 /etc/ppp/ip-up bb4b48272ac4adf06cbc6caf4ede3a1c
 /etc/ppp/ipv6-down e11550beb886ac90b2b79f0b9fea67d6
 /etc/ppp/pppoe_on_boot c3ea78aee841d29ca779783a013b4dac
 /etc/ppp/options 35abf21f84daddb8f602dada6bd46c52
 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/0000usepeerdns bab9720708c00e7ebba8bfb7d32077dd
 /etc/ppp/ipv6-up 047b617b3d150aeed5e1c7fea7e14e04
 /etc/ppp/ip-down 85d38850a138c53ae48bd2736b1b2753
 /etc/chatscripts/pap 17dbbede1dc894aa6c6c4e8be5727c1d
 /etc/chatscripts/gprs 49518071cd909518f6c79480b69cd10c
 /etc/init.d/pppd-dns da2af4d20b81a9a422a1b67eed69582f
Description: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) - daemon
 The Point-to-Point Protocol provides a standard way to transmit
 datagrams over a serial link, as well as a standard way for the machines
 at either end of the link to negotiate various optional characteristics
 of the link.
 .
 This package is most commonly used to manage a modem for dial-up or
 certain kinds of broadband connections.
Original-Maintainer: Marco d'Itri <md@linux.it>

Package: python-cairo
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 209
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pycairo
Version: 1.8.8-1ubuntu3
Provides: python2.7-cairo
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.8.6), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python bindings for the Cairo vector graphics library
 This package contains modules that allow you to use the Cairo vector
 graphics library in Python programs.
Homepage: http://cairographics.org/pycairo/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Python Modules Team <python-modules-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libjpeg-turbo8
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 308
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libjpeg-turbo
Version: 1.1.90+svn733-0ubuntu4.1
Replaces: libjpeg8 (<< 8c-2ubuntu5)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libjpeg8 (<< 8c-2ubuntu5)
Description: IJG JPEG compliant runtime library.
 Runtime library supporting the Independent JPEG Group's standard
 for JPEG files.
 .
 This package contains the shared library which is a drop in
 replacement for libjpeg8, which has better performance than
 standard libjpeg by use of SIMD and other optimizations.
Homepage: http://libjpeg-turbo.virtualgl.org/

Package: libjpeg-turbo8
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 331
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libjpeg-turbo
Version: 1.1.90+svn733-0ubuntu4.1
Replaces: libjpeg8 (<< 8c-2ubuntu5)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libjpeg8 (<< 8c-2ubuntu5)
Description: IJG JPEG compliant runtime library.
 Runtime library supporting the Independent JPEG Group's standard
 for JPEG files.
 .
 This package contains the shared library which is a drop in
 replacement for libjpeg8, which has better performance than
 standard libjpeg by use of SIMD and other optimizations.
Homepage: http://libjpeg-turbo.virtualgl.org/

Package: compiz-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 1196
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: compiz
Version: 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4
Replaces: compiz-gnome (<< 1:0.8.4-4ubuntu1), compiz-wrapper (<< 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu4)
Provides: compiz-core-abiversion-20120305
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 2.32.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libsm6, libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.7), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libx11-6, libxext6, libxinerama1, libxrandr2
Recommends: compiz-plugins-default (= 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4)
Breaks: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (<< 0.9), compiz-fusion-plugins-main (<< 0.9.2.1-0ubuntu6), libcompizconfig0 (<< 0.9.5.94-0ubuntu2), simple-ccsm (<< 0.9), unity (<< 4.2.0)
Conflicts: compiz-wrapper (<< 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu4)
Description: OpenGL window and compositing manager
 Compiz brings to life a variety of visual effects that make the Linux desktop
 easier to use, more powerful and intuitive, and more accessible for users
 with special needs.
 .
 Compiz combines together a window manager and a composite manager using
 OpenGL for rendering. A "window manager" allows the manipulation of the
 multiple applications and dialog windows that are presented on the screen. A
 "composite manager" allows windows and other graphics to be combined together
 to create composite images. Compiz achieves its stunning effects by doing
 both of these functions.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libvcdinfo0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 241
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vcdimager
Version: 0.7.23-4.1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcdio13, libiso9660-8
Description: library to extract information from VideoCD
 This library can be used to extract information stored on a
 VideoCD. One use is in media players, such as xine and vlc (where in
 fact it is currently used). Here libvcdinfo assists in VideoCD
 navigation, playback control and showing what is contained on a
 VideoCD. Some standalone programs for this library are vcd-info and
 vcdxrip (part of the VCDImager distribution).
Original-Maintainer: Nicolas Boullis <nboullis@debian.org>

Package: libkeyutils1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 51
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: keyutils
Version: 1.5.2-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Linux Key Management Utilities (library)
 Keyutils is a set of utilities for managing the key retention facility in the
 kernel, which can be used by filesystems, block devices and more to gain and
 retain the authorization and encryption keys required to perform secure
 operations.
 .
 This package provides a wrapper library for the key management facility system
 calls.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>
Homepage: http://people.redhat.com/~dhowells/keyutils/

Package: libkeyutils1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 50
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: keyutils
Version: 1.5.2-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Linux Key Management Utilities (library)
 Keyutils is a set of utilities for managing the key retention facility in the
 kernel, which can be used by filesystems, block devices and more to gain and
 retain the authorization and encryption keys required to perform secure
 operations.
 .
 This package provides a wrapper library for the key management facility system
 calls.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>
Homepage: http://people.redhat.com/~dhowells/keyutils/

Package: libclamav6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 10410
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: clamav
Version: 0.97.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libltdl7 (>= 2.4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1), libtommath0, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: libclamunrar6
Description: anti-virus utility for Unix - library
 Clam AntiVirus is an anti-virus toolkit for Unix. The main purpose of
 this software is the integration with mail servers (attachment
 scanning). The package provides a flexible and scalable
 multi-threaded daemon in the clamav-daemon package, a command-line
 scanner in the clamav package, and a tool for automatic updating via
 the Internet in the clamav-freshclam package. The programs are based
 on libclamav6, which can be used by other software.
 .
 For programs written using the libclamav library. Libclamav may be used to add
 virus protection into software. The library is thread-safe, and automatically
 recognizes and scans archives. Scanning is very fast and most of the time
 not noticeable.
Homepage: http://www.clamav.net/
Original-Maintainer: ClamAV Team <pkg-clamav-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libhttp-message-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 244
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.01-1
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl, liburi-perl, libhttp-date-perl, libhtml-parser-perl, libencode-locale-perl, liblwp-mediatypes-perl, perl (>= 5.10.1) | libio-compress-perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: perl interface to HTTP style messages
 The HTTP::Headers class encapsulates HTTP-style message headers. The headers
 consist of attribute-value pairs also called fields, which may be repeated,
 and which are printed in a particular order. The field names are cases
 insensitive.
 .
 Instances of this class are usually created as member variables of the
 HTTP::Request and HTTP::Response classes, internal to the library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTTP-Message/

Package: telepathy-haze
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 305
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.6.0-0ubuntu1
Provides: telepathy-connection-manager
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpurple0 (>= 1:2.7.0), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.15.1)
Description: Telepathy connection manager that uses libpurple
 Haze is a Telepathy connection manager based on libpurple.
 This allow Telepathy based application to connect all protocols
 supported by libpurple (pidgin).
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: parted
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 188
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.3-8ubuntu5.1
Replaces: fsresize, parted1.6
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libparted0debian1 (>= 2.2-1), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libtinfo5
Suggests: parted-doc
Conflicts: fsresize, parted1.6
Description: disk partition manipulator
 GNU Parted is a program that allows you to create, destroy, resize,
 move, and copy disk partitions. This is useful for creating space
 for new operating systems, reorganizing disk usage, and copying data
 to new hard disks.
 .
 This package contains the binary and manual page. Further
 documentation is available in parted-doc.
 .
 Parted currently supports DOS, Mac, Sun, BSD, GPT, MIPS, and PC98
 partitioning formats, as well as a "loop" (raw disk) type which
 allows use on RAID/LVM. It can detect and remove ASFS/AFFS/APFS,
 Btrfs, ext2/3/4, FAT16/32, HFS, JFS, linux-swap, UFS, XFS, and ZFS
 file systems. Parted also has the ability to create and modify file
 systems of some of these types, but using it to perform file system
 operations is now deprecated.
 .
 The nature of this software means that any bugs could cause massive
 data loss. While there are no such bugs known at the moment, they
 could exist, so please back up all important files before running
 it, and do so at your own risk.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted
Original-Maintainer: Parted Maintainer Team <parted-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libvorbisenc2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2913
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libvorbis
Version: 1.3.2-1ubuntu3
Replaces: libvorbis0 (<< 1.0.0)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libvorbis0a (= 1.3.2-1ubuntu3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libvorbis0 (<< 1.0.0)
Description: The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (Encoder library)
 Ogg Vorbis is a fully open, non-proprietary, patent-and-royalty-free,
 general-purpose compressed audio format for audio and music at fixed
 and variable bitrates from 16 to 128 kbps/channel.
 .
 The Vorbisenc library provides a convenient API for setting up an encoding
 environment using libvorbis.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Xiph.org Maintainers <pkg-xiph-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libvorbisenc2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1537
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libvorbis
Version: 1.3.2-1ubuntu3
Replaces: libvorbis0 (<< 1.0.0)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.1.3), libvorbis0a (= 1.3.2-1ubuntu3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libvorbis0 (<< 1.0.0)
Description: The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (Encoder library)
 Ogg Vorbis is a fully open, non-proprietary, patent-and-royalty-free,
 general-purpose compressed audio format for audio and music at fixed
 and variable bitrates from 16 to 128 kbps/channel.
 .
 The Vorbisenc library provides a convenient API for setting up an encoding
 environment using libvorbis.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Xiph.org Maintainers <pkg-xiph-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: logrotate
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 184
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.7.8-6ubuntu5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libpopt0 (>= 1.16), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), cron | anacron | fcron, base-passwd (>= 2.0.3.4)
Suggests: mailx
Conffiles:
 /etc/logrotate.conf 176edd439a499501372cf3d04e795810
 /etc/cron.daily/logrotate da9c29ed0b408ffd88d05c3d8e881e94
Description: Log rotation utility
 The logrotate utility is designed to simplify the administration of
 log files on a system which generates a lot of log files.  Logrotate
 allows for the automatic rotation compression, removal and mailing of
 log files.  Logrotate can be set to handle a log file daily, weekly,
 monthly or when the log file gets to a certain size.  Normally, logrotate
 runs as a daily cron job.
Original-Maintainer: Paul Martin <pm@debian.org>

Package: plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 103
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: plymouth
Version: 0.8.2-2ubuntu30
Replaces: plymouth (<< 0.8.1-1~)
Provides: plymouth-theme
Depends: plymouth, plymouth-label
Description: graphical boot animation and logger - ubuntu-logo theme
 Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process
 (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical
 boot animation while the boot process happens in the background.
 .
 This package contains the default ubuntu-logo theme.

Package: libltdl7
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 396
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libtool
Version: 2.4.2-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool
 This package contains the run-time libltdl library.
 .
 A small library that aims at hiding the various difficulties of
 dlopening libraries from programmers.  It is a system independent
 dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool.
 .
 It supports the following dlopen interfaces:
   * dlopen (Solaris, Linux and various BSD flavors)
   * shl_load (HP-UX)
   * LoadLibrary (Win16 and Win32)
   * load_add_on (BeOS)
   * GNU DLD (emulates dynamic linking for static libraries)
   * libtool's dlpreopen
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/libtool/
Original-Maintainer: Kurt Roeckx <kurt@roeckx.be>

Package: libexpat1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 383
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: expat
Version: 2.0.1-7.2ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: wink (<= 1.5.1060-4)
Description: XML parsing C library - runtime library
 This package contains the runtime, shared library of expat, the C
 library for parsing XML. Expat is a stream-oriented parser in
 which an application registers handlers for things the parser
 might find in the XML document (like start tags).
Homepage: http://expat.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Debian XML/SGML Group <debian-xml-sgml-pkgs@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libexpat1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 374
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: expat
Version: 2.0.1-7.2ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: wink (<= 1.5.1060-4)
Description: XML parsing C library - runtime library
 This package contains the runtime, shared library of expat, the C
 library for parsing XML. Expat is a stream-oriented parser in
 which an application registers handlers for things the parser
 might find in the XML document (like start tags).
Homepage: http://expat.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Debian XML/SGML Group <debian-xml-sgml-pkgs@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: librarian0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 180
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rarian
Version: 0.8.1-5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Conflicts: yelp (<< 2.21)
Description: Documentation meta-data library (library package)
 Rarian (formerly Spoon) is a documentation meta-data library,
 designed as a replacement for Scrollkeeper.
 .
 This package ships the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Frederic Peters <fpeters@debian.org>
Homepage: http://rarian.freedesktop.org/

Package: libnet-dns-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 641
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.66-2ubuntu3
Depends: perl (>= 5.14.2-3build1), perlapi-5.14.2, libc6 (>= 2.4), libdigest-hmac-perl (>= 1), libmime-base64-perl, libnet-ip-perl (>= 1.2)
Suggests: libio-socket-inet6-perl
Description: Perform DNS queries from a Perl script
 Net::DNS is a DNS resolver implemented in Perl.  It allows the
 programmer to perform nearly any type of DNS query from a Perl
 script.
 With libio-socket-inet6-perl installed it supports IPv6.
Homepage: http://www.net-dns.org/
Original-Maintainer: Florian Hinzmann <fh@debian.org>

Package: postfix
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: mail
Installed-Size: 3367
Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.9.3-2~12.04.3
Replaces: mail-transport-agent
Provides: default-mta, mail-transport-agent
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdb5.1, libsasl2-2 (>= 2.1.24), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, netbase, adduser (>= 3.48), dpkg (>= 1.8.3), lsb-base (>= 3.0-6), ssl-cert, cpio
Recommends: python
Suggests: procmail, postfix-mysql, postfix-pgsql, postfix-ldap, postfix-pcre, sasl2-bin, libsasl2-modules, dovecot-common, resolvconf, postfix-cdb, mail-reader, ufw, postfix-doc
Conflicts: libnss-db (<< 2.2-3), mail-transport-agent, smail
Conffiles:
 /etc/insserv.conf.d/postfix 7fe2d086ff4822fc9fe13adab1090dce
 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/postfix fccc53fc4eeeab46941ebcc95a71e766
 /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/postfix 52275dc23864f3bfca412c7558e28fe6
 /etc/ufw/applications.d/postfix 5c7e746dc9255e750b8f50460de11a32
 /etc/network/if-up.d/postfix fccc53fc4eeeab46941ebcc95a71e766
 /etc/network/if-down.d/postfix 52275dc23864f3bfca412c7558e28fe6
 /etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d/postfix a0548352443659052ed16d4ae7314506
 /etc/rsyslog.d/postfix.conf d8a09827fff2a22311e4dd4a83e95c83
 /etc/postfix/postfix-script 0d01860b2f0778cf41951c801f538b30
 /etc/postfix/post-install 4e9b37279a95246a5fe68afdbbbfd035
 /etc/postfix/postfix-files ad34dcc8c31d057f6f20268b0aa16f29
 /etc/init.d/postfix 793c179dfc57f90df913e61feb14bd77
Description: High-performance mail transport agent
 Postfix is Wietse Venema's mail transport agent that started life as an
 alternative to the widely-used Sendmail program.  Postfix attempts to
 be fast, easy to administer, and secure, while at the same time being
 sendmail compatible enough to not upset existing users. Thus, the outside
 has a sendmail-ish flavor, but the inside is completely different.
Homepage: http://www.postfix.org

Package: libwacom-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 62
Maintainer: Timo Aaltonen <tjaalton@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libwacom
Version: 0.4-1ubuntu1
Replaces: libwacom0 (<= 0.2-1)
Description: Wacom model feature query library (common files)
 libwacom is a library to identify wacom tablets and their model-specific
 features. It provides easy access to information such as "is this a built-in
 on-screen tablet", "what is the size of this model", etc.
 .
 This package contains common data files for libwacom.

Package: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4977
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-bad0.10
Version: 0.10.22.3-2ubuntu2.1
Replaces: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse (<< 0.10.5-2), gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight, gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad (<< 0.10.14), gstreamer0.10-schroedinger, gstreamer0.10-xvid, transmageddon (<< 0.20-1ubuntu0.2)
Provides: gstreamer0.10-audiosink, gstreamer0.10-audiosource, gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight, gstreamer0.10-schroedinger, gstreamer0.10-videosink, gstreamer0.10-videosource, gstreamer0.10-visualization
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, libass4 (>= 0.9.7), libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libcdaudio1 (>= 0.99.12p2), libcelt0-0 (>= 0.7.1), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), libdc1394-22, libdca0, libdirac-encoder0, libdirectfb-1.2-9, libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, libfaad2, libflite1, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgme0 (>= 0.5.5), libgsm1 (>= 1.0.13), libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-0 (= 0.10.22.3-2ubuntu2.1), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libjasper1, libkate1 (>= 0.4.1), libmimic0, libmms0 (>= 0.4), libmodplug1, libmpcdec6 (>= 1:0.1~r435), libofa0 (>= 0.9.3), libopenal1 (>= 1:1.13), liborc-0.4-0 (>= 1:0.4.16), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), librsvg2-2 (>= 2.14.4), librtmp0 (>= 2.3), libschroedinger-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.9), libslv2-9 (>= 0.6.4-1~), libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libsoundtouch0, libspandsp2 (>= 0.0.6~pre18), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libvo-aacenc0 (>= 0.1.0~rc1), libvo-amrwbenc0, libvpx1 (>= 1.0.0), libwildmidi1 (>= 0.2.3), libx11-6, libxvidcore4 (>= 1.2.2), libzbar0 (>= 0.10), libzvbi0 (>= 0.2.11), gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: frei0r-plugins
Conflicts: gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (<< 0.10.15.2), gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (<< 0.10.13.2), gstreamer0.10-schroedinger, gstreamer0.10-xvid, transmageddon (<< 0.20-1ubuntu0.2)
Description: GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 GStreamer Bad Plug-ins is a set of plug-ins that aren't up to par compared
 to the rest. They might be close to being good quality, but they're missing
 something - be it a good code review, some documentation, a set of tests, a
 real live maintainer, or some actual wide use.
Gstreamer-Decoders: application/mxf; application/sdp; application/x-hls; application/x-rtp, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], media=(string)video, encoding-name=(string)VP8-DRAFT-IETF-01; application/x-yuv4mpeg, y4mversion=(int)2; audio/midi; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, stream-format=(string){ raw, adts }; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)2; audio/ms-gsm; audio/riff-midi; audio/x-adpcm, layout=(string){ microsoft, dvi }; audio/x-aiff; audio/x-ay; audio/x-celt; audio/x-dts; audio/x-gbs; audio/x-gsm; audio/x-gym; audio/x-hes; audio/x-it; audio/x-kss; audio/x-mod; audio/x-musepack, streamversion=(int){ 7, 8 }; audio/x-nsf; audio/x-private1-dts; audio/x-s3m; audio/x-sap; audio/x-siren, dct-length=(int)320; audio/x-spc; audio/x-stm; audio/x-vgm; audio/x-xm; image/jp2; image/svg; image/svg+xml; image/x-j2c, fields=(int)1; image/x-jpc, fields=(int)1; image/x-portable-anymap; image/x-portable-bitmap; image/x-portable-graymap; image/x-portable-pixmap; subtitle/x-kate; video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int){ 1, 2 }, systemstream=(boolean)true; video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int){ 4, [ 1, 2 ] }, systemstream=(boolean)false; video/mpegts; video/x-cdxa; video/x-dirac; video/x-h263, variant=(string)itu; video/x-h264; video/x-ivf; video/x-mve; video/x-nuv; video/x-vcd; video/x-vmnc, version=(int)1; video/x-vp8
Gstreamer-Elements: adpcmdec, adpcmenc, aiffmux, aiffparse, apexsink, asfmux, asfparse, assrender, audioparse, audiosegmentclip, bayer2rgb, bpmdetect, bulge, burn, bz2dec, bz2enc, cdaudio, cdxaparse, celtdec, celtenc, checksumsink, chopmydata, chromahold, chromium, circle, cogcolorconvert, cogcolorspace, cogdownsample, coglogoinsert, cogmse, cogscale, coloreffects, colorspace, compare, curlsink, dataurisrc, dc1394src, dccpclientsink, dccpclientsrc, dccpserversink, dccpserversrc, debugspy, decklinksink, decklinksrc, dfbvideosink, diffuse, dilate, diracenc, diracparse, dodge, dtsdec, dvbbasebin, dvbsrc, dvbsuboverlay, dvdspu, exclusion, faad, faceoverlay, fbdevsink, festival, fieldanalysis, fisheye, flitetestsrc, fpsdisplaysink, freeverb, freeze, gaussianblur, gmedec, gsettingsaudiosink, gsettingsaudiosrc, gsettingsvideosink, gsettingsvideosrc, gsmdec, gsmenc, h263parse, h264parse, hdvparse, hlsdemux, id3mux, interaudiosink, interaudiosrc, interlace, intervideosink, intervideosrc, irtspparse, ivfparse, jp2kdec, jp2kdecimator, jp2kenc, kaleidoscope, katedec, kateenc, kateparse, katetag, ladspa-amp-mono, ladspa-amp-stereo, ladspa-delay-5s, ladspa-hpf, ladspa-lpf, ladspa-noise-white, ladspa-sine-faaa, ladspa-sine-faac, ladspa-sine-fcaa, ladspa-sine-fcac, legacyh264parse, legacympegvideoparse, legacyresample, linsyssdisink, linsyssdisrc, marble, measurecollector, mimdec, mimenc, mirror, mmssrc, modplug, mpeg4videoparse, mpegpsdemux, mpegpsmux, mpegtsdemux, mpegtsmux, mpegtsparse, mpegvideoparse, musepackdec, mvedemux, mvemux, mxfdemux, mxfmux, nsfdec, nuvdemux, ofa, openalsink, openalsrc, patchdetect, pcapparse, pinch, pitch, pnmdec, pnmenc, removesilence, rfbsrc, rgb2bayer, rotate, rsndvdbin, rsvgdec, rsvgoverlay, rtmpsink, rtmpsrc, rtpasfpay, rtpvp8depay, rtpvp8pay, scaletempo, scenechange, schrodec, schroenc, sdidemux, sdimux, sdpdemux, sfsink, sfsrc, sirendec, sirenenc, smooth, solarize, spacescope, spanplc, spectrascope, speed, sphere, square, srtenc, ssim, stereo, stretch, synaescope, teletextdec, tsdemux, tsparse, ttadec, ttaparse, tunnel, twirl, vcdparse, vcdsrc, videoanalyse, videodetect, videomark, videomaxrate, videoparse, videosegmentclip, vmncdec, voaacenc, voamrwbenc, vp8dec, vp8enc, waterripple, wavescope, webvttenc, wildmidi, xviddec, xvidenc, y4mdec, zbar, zebrastripe
Gstreamer-Encoders: application/mxf; application/x-bzip; application/x-kate; application/x-raw-sdi, format=(fourcc){ UYVY, v210 }; application/x-rtp, media=(string){ audio, video, application }, encoding-name=(string)X-ASF-PF; application/x-rtp, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)VP8-DRAFT-IETF-01; application/x-subtitle; audio/AMR-WB; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, stream-format=(string){ adts, raw }, base-profile=(string)lc; audio/x-adpcm, layout=(string){ dvi }; audio/x-aiff; audio/x-celt, frame-size=(int)[ 64, 512 ]; audio/x-gsm; audio/x-siren, dct-length=(int)320; image/jp2; image/x-j2c, fourcc=(fourcc){ sRGB, sYUV }, fields=(int)1; image/x-jpc, fourcc=(fourcc){ sRGB, sYUV }, fields=(int)1; image/x-portable-anymap; image/x-portable-bitmap; image/x-portable-graymap; image/x-portable-pixmap; subtitle/x-kate; text/webvtt; video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)2, systemstream=(boolean)true; video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, systemstream=(boolean)false; video/mpegts, systemstream=(boolean)true, packetsize=(int){ 188, 192 }; video/x-dirac; video/x-mimic; video/x-mp4-part; video/x-ms-asf, parsed=(boolean)true; video/x-mve; video/x-qt-part; video/x-vp8; video/x-xvid
Gstreamer-Uri-Sinks: rtmfp, rtmp, rtmpe, rtmps, rtmpt, rtmpte, rtmpts
Gstreamer-Uri-Sources: cd, data, dvb, dvd, mms, mmsh, mmst, mmsu, rtmfp, rtmp, rtmpe, rtmps, rtmpt, rtmpte, rtmpts, vcd
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-keyring
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 189
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.7.1-1fakesync1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Recommends: python-crypto
Description: store and access your passwords safely
 The Python keyring library provides an easy way to access the system
 keyring service (e.g Gnome-Keyring, KWallet) from Python.
 it can be used in any application that needs safe password storage.
Homepage: http://home.python-keyring.org/
Original-Maintainer: Carl Chenet <chaica@ohmytux.com>

Package: gnome-session-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 296
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-session
Version: 3.2.1-0ubuntu8
Replaces: gnome-session (<< 3.0), gnome-session-bin (<< 3.0), libgnomevfs2-common (<< 1:2.24.0-3)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc 1d4ac1cd647ea506c0f8623c0c7415d5
Description: GNOME Session Manager - common files
 The GNOME Session Manager is in charge of starting the core components
 of the GNOME desktop, and applications that should be launched at
 login time. It also features a way to save and restore currently
 running applications.
 .
 This package contains the translations, data files and startup scripts
 which are common to the GNOME and GNOME fallback sessions.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libarchive12
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 600
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libarchive
Version: 3.0.3-6ubuntu1
Depends: libacl1 (>= 2.2.51-5), libattr1 (>= 1:2.4.46-5), libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.14), liblzma5 (>= 5.1.1alpha+20110809), libnettle4 (>= 2.3), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Multi-format archive and compression library (shared library)
 The libarchive library provides a flexible interface for reading and writing
 archives in various formats such as tar and cpio. libarchive also supports
 reading and writing archives compressed using various compression filters such
 as gzip and bzip2. The library is inherently stream-oriented; readers serially
 iterate through the archive, writers serially add things to the archive.
 .
 Archive formats supported are:
 .
    * tar (read and write, including GNU extensions)
    * pax (read and write, including GNU and star extensions)
    * cpio (read and write, including odc and newc variants)
    * iso9660 (read only, including Joliet and Rockridge extensions, with some
      limitations)
    * zip (read only, with some limitations, uses zlib)
    * mtree (read and write)
    * shar (write only)
    * ar (read and write, including BSD and GNU/SysV variants)
    * empty (read only; in particular, note that no other format will accept an
      empty file)
    * raw (read only)
    * xar (read only)
    * rar (read only, with some limitations)
    * 7zip (read and write, with some limitations)
 .
 Filters supported are:
 .
    * gzip (read and write, uses zlib)
    * bzip2 (read and write, uses bzlib)
    * compress (read and write, uses an internal implementation)
    * uudecode (read only)
    * separate command-line compressors with fixed-signature auto-detection
    * xz and lzma (read and write using liblzma)
 .
 This package provides the libarchive shared library.
Homepage: http://libarchive.github.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Libarchive Maintainers <ah-libarchive@debian.org>

Package: gnome-media
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1156
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1
Replaces: gnome-media-common (<< 2.91.0), libgnome-media-dev (<< 2.91.0), libgnome-media0 (<< 2.91.0)
Depends: gconf-service, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.2), libgnome-media-profiles-3.0-0 (>= 2.91.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.23), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.23), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), gstreamer0.10-gconf, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (>= 0.10.3), gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, x11-utils
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: pulseaudio, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, gnome-control-center
Breaks: gnome-control-center (<< 1:3.0)
Description: GNOME media utilities
 This package contains a few media utilities for the GNOME desktop:
  * the GNOME Sound Recorder;
  * the GStreamer properties capplet.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeMedia
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-sql-mysql
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 214
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.1.3), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libmysqlclient18 (>= 5.5.13-1), libqt4-sql (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libqt4-dev
Description: Qt 4 MySQL database driver
 This package contains the MySQL plugin for Qt 4.
 .
 Install it if you intend to use or write Qt programs that are to access a
 MySQL DB.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: iproute
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: net
Installed-Size: 982
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 20111117-1ubuntu2
Provides: arpd
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdb5.1
Recommends: libatm1
Suggests: iproute-doc
Conflicts: arpd
Conffiles:
 /etc/iproute2/ematch_map 0b9befbbbee4b415319b8070f18b9b88
 /etc/iproute2/group 3aea2c0e0dd75e13a5f8f48f2936915f
 /etc/iproute2/rt_dsfield 4264d5c7c8298300185aa04e1a736934
 /etc/iproute2/rt_protos 95ce0b4b5b79f5a8a45941fb418a904c
 /etc/iproute2/rt_realms 7137bdf40e8d58c87ac7e3bba503767f
 /etc/iproute2/rt_scopes 6298b8df09e9bda23ea7da49021ca457
 /etc/iproute2/rt_tables a1313318d6778fe6b8c680248ef5a463
Description: networking and traffic control tools
 The iproute suite, also known as iproute2, is a collection of
 utilities for networking and traffic control.
 .
 These tools communicate with the Linux kernel via the (rt)netlink
 interface, providing advanced features not available through the
 legacy net-tools commands 'ifconfig' and 'route'.
Homepage: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/Net:Iproute2
Original-Maintainer: Debian iproute maintainers <ah-iproute@debian.org>

Package: remmina-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 324
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: remmina
Version: 1.0.0-1ubuntu6.1
Replaces: remmina (<< 1.0.0), remmina-plugin-data
Recommends: remmina
Breaks: remmina (<< 1.0.0), remmina-plugin-data
Description: common files for remmina remote desktop client
 Remmina is a remote desktop connection client able to display and control a
 remote desktop session.
 .
 This package contains the common files.
Homepage: http://remmina.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Luca Falavigna <dktrkranz@debian.org>

Package: libbamf0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 114
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bamf
Version: 0.2.118-0ubuntu0.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), bamfdaemon (= 0.2.118-0ubuntu0.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: unity (<< 3.2.12)
Description: Window matching library - shared library
 bamf matches application windows to desktop files
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/bamf

Package: libtiff-tools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 713
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: tiff
Version: 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libtiff4
Suggests: libtiff-opengl
Description: TIFF manipulation and conversion tools
 libtiff is a library providing support for the Tag Image File Format
 (TIFF), a widely used format for storing image data.  This package
 includes tools for converting TIFF images to and from other formats
 and tools for doing simple manipulations of TIFF images.  See also
 libtiff-opengl.
Homepage: http://libtiff.maptools.org
Original-Maintainer: Jay Berkenbilt <qjb@debian.org>

Package: libpam-gnome-keyring
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 280
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-keyring
Version: 3.2.2-2ubuntu4
Replaces: libpam-keyring
Provides: libpam-keyring
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libpam-runtime (>= 1.0.1-6)
Recommends: gnome-keyring
Conflicts: libpam-keyring
Description: PAM module to unlock the GNOME keyring upon login
 gnome-keyring is a daemon in the session, similar to ssh-agent,
 and other applications can use it to store passwords and other
 sensitive information.
 .
 This package contains a PAM module that will automatically unlock the
 keyrings using your login password, making gnome-keyring usage
 transparent without losing its security benefits.
 .
 When installed, this module will automatically be used by GDM and
 gnome-screensaver to unlock your keyrings when logging in and when
 unlocking the screen saver.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libpulsedsp
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 149
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pulseaudio
Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: PulseAudio OSS pre-load library
 PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and
 WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with
 much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
 .
 This package provides the pre-load library used to redirect applications
 using OSS through pulseaudio.
Homepage: http://www.pulseaudio.org
Original-Maintainer: Pulseaudio maintenance team <pkg-pulseaudio-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgnome2-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 660
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libgnome
Version: 2.32.1-2ubuntu1.1
Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2)
Suggests: desktop-base (>= 0.3.16)
Breaks: gnome-panel (<< 2.28)
Conffiles:
 /etc/sound/events/gtk-events-2.soundlist c9110db7c797eb722b95f252e4a36e8e
 /etc/sound/events/gnome-2.soundlist c09950d1798b664926167b972ba325b6
Description: The GNOME library - common files
 This package contains internationalization files for the base GNOME
 library functions.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: simple-scan
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 548
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.6.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libsane (>= 1.0.11-3), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), gnome-icon-theme, xdg-utils, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Description: Simple Scanning Utility
 Simple Scan is an easy-to-use application, designed to let users
 connect their scanner and quickly have the image/document in an
 appropriate format.
 .
 Simple Scan is basically a frontend for SANE - which is the same
 backend as XSANE uses. This means that all existing scanners will
 work and the interface is well tested.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/simple-scan
Original-Maintainer: Alessio Treglia <alessio@debian.org>

Package: ubuntuone-client-gnome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 129
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: ubuntuone-client (<= 1.1.1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3), libebook-1.2-12 (>= 3.2.3), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91), libsyncdaemon-1.0-1, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, ubuntuone-client (>= 2.0.0), gnome-settings-daemon, gconf2 (>= 2.31.1)
Suggests: ubuntuone-client-gnome-dbg
Breaks: ubuntuone-client (<= 1.1.1)
Description: Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
 Ubuntu One is a suite of on-line services. This package provides
 integration with the GNOME desktop.
Homepage: https://one.ubuntu.com
Original-Maintainer: Rick McBride <rick.mcbride@canonical.com>

Package: libyelp0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 373
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: yelp
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblzma5 (>= 5.1.1alpha+20110809), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.25)
Breaks: yelp (<< 3.2.0)
Description: Library for the GNOME help browser
 Yelp is the help browser for the GNOME desktop.  Yelp provides a simple
 graphical interface for viewing DocBook, Mallard, HTML, man, and info
 formatted documentation.
 .
 This library contains widgets and utilities for use by Yelp.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Yelp
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libdirectfb-1.2-9
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1962
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: directfb
Version: 1.2.10.0-4.3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libsysfs2, libts-0.0-0 (>= 1.0)
Description: direct frame buffer graphics - shared libraries
 DirectFB is a graphics library which was designed with embedded systems
 in mind. It offers maximum hardware accelerated performance at a minimum
 of resource usage and overhead.
Homepage: http://www.directfb.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian DirectFB Team <pkg-directfb-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-artwork
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 105
Maintainer: Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 57
Depends: light-themes, ubuntu-wallpapers, adium-theme-ubuntu
Description: Ubuntu themes and artwork
 This package contains merely the Distributor Logo and pulls in all the
 other components via Depends.

Package: gnome-control-center
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 3232
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5
Depends: gconf-service, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libcolord1 (>= 0.1.13), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.23.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-control-center1 (>= 1:3.3.5), libgnome-desktop-3-2 (>= 3.2.0), libgnome-menu-3-0 (>= 3.2.0.1), libgnomekbd7 (>= 2.91.91), libgoa-1.0-0 (>= 3.1.1), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.6), libgtop2-7 (>= 2.22.3), libnm-glib4 (>= 0.8.998), libnm-gtk0, libnm-util2 (>= 0.8.998), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.3), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libupower-glib1 (>= 0.9.2), libwacom2 (>= 0.3), libx11-6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4), libxklavier16 (>= 5.1), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), accountsservice, apg, desktop-file-utils, gnome-control-center-data (<< 1:3.5), gnome-control-center-data (>= 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu0.5), gnome-desktop3-data, gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.24), gnome-icon-theme-symbolic, gnome-menus (>= 2.12.0), gnome-settings-daemon (>= 3.3.91), gsettings-desktop-schemas (>= 3.3.90-0ubuntu2), ubuntu-system-service (>= 0.1.10)
Recommends: gnome-online-accounts, gnome-session-bin, iso-codes, mousetweaks, policykit-1-gnome, ubuntu-docs, indicator-sound (>= 0.8.1), indicator-power (>= 1.90)
Suggests: gnome-screensaver | xscreensaver, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, libcanberra-gtk-module, x11-xserver-utils
Breaks: gnome-power-manager (<< 3.0), gnome-session (<< 3.0), libglib2.0-0 (<< 2.28.6-2)
Description: utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
 This package contains configuration applets for the GNOME desktop,
 allowing to set accessibility configuration, desktop fonts, keyboard
 and mouse properties, sound setup, desktop theme and background, user
 interface properties, screen resolution, and other GNOME parameters.
 .
 It also contains a front end to these applets, which can also be
 accessed with the GNOME panel or the Nautilus file manager.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: checkbox
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 3604
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.13.7
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), debconf, python-libxml2, udev
Recommends: dpkg (>= 1.13), gstreamer0.10-gconf, lsb-release, perl, pm-utils, python-apport, python-apt, python-dateutil, python-gst0.10
Suggests: checkbox-cli | checkbox-gtk, bonnie++, bootchart, bzr, cvs, ethtool, flex, fwts, git-core, hdparm, lshw, make, nmap, obexd-client, python-pexpect, smartmontools, sox, stress, wodim
Description: System testing application
 This project provides an extensible interface for system testing. The
 results can then be sent to Launchpad.

Package: libproxy1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 173
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libproxy
Version: 0.4.7-0ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: automatic proxy configuration management library (shared)
 libproxy is a lightweight library which makes it easy to develop
 applications proxy-aware with a simple and stable API.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/libproxy/
Original-Maintainer: Emilio Pozuelo Monfort <pochu@debian.org>

Package: gsettings-desktop-schemas
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 204
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Description: GSettings deskop-wide schemas
 gsettings-desktop-schemas contains a collection of GSettings schemas for
 settings shared by various components of a desktop.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gcalctool
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: math
Installed-Size: 1236
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 6.4.1.1-0ubuntu3
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: yelp, gvfs, gnome-icon-theme
Description: GNOME desktop calculator
 gcalctool is a powerful graphical calculator with financial, logical and
 scientific modes. It uses a multiple precision package to do its arithmetic
 to give a high degree of accuracy.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Gcalctool
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: humanity-icon-theme
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 19624
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.5.3.11
Depends: gnome-icon-theme, hicolor-icon-theme
Description: Humanity Icon theme
 Humanity and Humanity Dark are nice and well polished icon themes for
 the GNOME desktop.

Package: synaptic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 7619
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.75.9ubuntu1
Depends: libapt-inst1.4 (>= 0.8.0), libapt-pkg4.12 (>= 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu8), libc6 (>= 2.14), libept1.4.12, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libvte9 (>= 1:0.24.0), libx11-6, libxapian22, hicolor-icon-theme
Recommends: gksu | kdebase-bin | policykit-1, libgtk2-perl (>= 1:1.130), rarian-compat, software-properties-gtk
Suggests: dwww, menu, deborphan, apt-xapian-index
Conflicts: menu (<< 2.1.11)
Description: Graphical package manager
 Synaptic is a graphical package management tool based on GTK+ and APT.
 Synaptic enables you to install, upgrade and remove software packages in
 a user friendly way.
 .
 Besides these basic functions the following features are provided:
  * Search and filter the list of available packages
  * Perform smart system upgrades
  * Fix broken package dependencies
  * Edit the list of used repositories (sources.list)
  * Download the latest changelog of a package
  * Configure packages through the debconf system
  * Browse all available documentation related to a package (dwww is required)
Original-Maintainer: Michael Vogt <mvo@debian.org>

Package: cups-filters
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 946
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.18-0ubuntu0.1
Replaces: cups (<< 1.5.0-16), cups-common (<< 1.5.0-16), ghostscript-cups (<< 9.02~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsfilters1 (>= 1.0~b1), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libijs-0.35 (>= 0.35), liblcms2-2 (>= 2.2+git20110628-2), libpoppler19, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), ghostscript (>= 9.02~), ttf-freefont | fonts-liberation | ttf-dejavu
Recommends: colord, foomatic-filters (>= 4.0), ghostscript-cups (>= 9.02~)
Suggests: foomatic-db-compressed-ppds | foomatic-db
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0-16), cups-common (<< 1.5.0-16), ghostscript-cups (<< 9.02~)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.d/99pdftoopvp.conf a5221cfad70a981c80864229ef56586d
Description: OpenPrinting CUPS Filters
 This package provides additional CUPS filters which are not provided
 by the CUPS project itself. This includes filters for a PDF based
 printing workflow.
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openprinting.org/

Package: libportaudio2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 220
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: portaudio19
Version: 19+svn20111121-1
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.7), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Portable audio I/O - shared library
 PortAudio is a portable audio I/O library designed for cross-platform
 support of audio. It uses a callback mechanism to request audio
 processing.  Audio can be generated in various formats, including 32
 bit floating point, and will be converted to the native format
 internally.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian VoIP Team <pkg-voip-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.portaudio.com/

Package: libopenjpeg2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 204
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: openjpeg
Version: 1.3+dfsg-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: JPEG 2000 image compression/decompression library
 Libopenjpeg2 is a library for handling the JPEG 2000 image compression format.
Original-Maintainer: Debian PhotoTools Maintainers <pkg-phototools-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openjpeg.org

Package: patch
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: standard
Section: vcs
Installed-Size: 218
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.6.1-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Suggests: ed, diffutils-doc
Description: Apply a diff file to an original
 Patch will take a patch file containing any of the four forms
 of difference listing produced by the diff program and apply
 those differences to an original file, producing a patched
 version.
Original-Maintainer: Christoph Berg <myon@debian.org>

Package: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1253
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-ugly0.10
Version: 0.10.18.3-1ubuntu1
Replaces: gstreamer0.10-lame, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (<< 0.10.10.2), gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (<< 0.10.9.2), gstreamer0.10-x264
Depends: liba52-0.7.4, libc6 (>= 2.7), libcdio13, libdvdread4, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.35.2), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.35.2), libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b-3), libmp3lame0, libmpeg2-4, libopencore-amrnb0, libopencore-amrwb0, liborc-0.4-0 (>= 1:0.4.16), libsidplay1, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libtwolame0, libx264-120
Conflicts: gstreamer0.10-lame, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (<< 0.10.5.2), gstreamer0.10-x264
Description: GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains plugins from the "ugly" set, a set of
 good-quality plug-ins that might pose distribution problems.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-plugins-ugly.html
Gstreamer-Decoders: application/vnd.rn-realmedia; application/x-pn-realaudio; application/x-rdt, media=(string)application, encoding-name=(string)X-REAL-RDT; application/x-rtp, media=(string){ application, video, audio }, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)X-ASF-PF; audio/AMR; audio/AMR-WB; audio/ac3; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)[ 1, 3 ]; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, parsed=(boolean)false; audio/x-ac3; audio/x-lpcm; audio/x-private1-ac3; audio/x-private1-lpcm; audio/x-sid; video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int){ 1, 2 }, systemstream=(boolean){ true, false }; video/x-ms-asf
Gstreamer-Elements: a52dec, ac3iec958, amrnbdec, amrnbenc, amrwbdec, asfdemux, cdiocddasrc, dvddemux, dvdlpcmdec, dvdreadsrc, dvdsubdec, dvdsubparse, lame, lamemp3enc, mad, mp3parse, mpeg2dec, mpegdemux, mpegparse, pnmsrc, rademux, rdtdepay, rdtmanager, rmdemux, rtpasfdepay, rtspreal, rtspwms, siddec, twolame, x264enc, xingmux
Gstreamer-Encoders: audio/AMR; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int){ 2, 3 }; audio/x-iec958; audio/x-raw-int, endianness=(int)4321, signed=(boolean)true; video/x-h264, stream-format=(string){ byte-stream, avc }, alignment=(string){ au }, profile=(string){ high-10, high, main, constrained-baseline, high-10-intra }
Gstreamer-Uri-Sources: cdda, dvd, pnm
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gconf-service-backend
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 572
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gconf
Version: 3.2.5-0ubuntu2
Replaces: gconf-service (<< 3.2.5-0ubuntu2), gconf2-common (<< 3.2.3-2)
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libgconf-2-4 (= 3.2.5-0ubuntu2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25.9), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), gconf2-common (= 3.2.5-0ubuntu2)
Breaks: gconf2-common (<< 3.2.3-2)
Description: GNOME configuration database system (D-Bus service)
 GConf is a configuration database system for storing application
 preferences. It supports default or mandatory settings set by the
 administrator, and changes to the database are instantly applied to all
 running applications. It is written for the GNOME desktop but doesn't
 require it.
 .
 This package contains the D-Bus enabled daemon that is used internally
 by the GConf library to access configuration data.  It is an internal
 implementation of gconf used to work around multiarch-related upgrade
 problems, and will eventually be merged back into gconf-service.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libpango1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1045
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pango1.0
Version: 1.30.0-0ubuntu3.1
Provides: pango1.0-multiarch-modver-1.6.0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.8.10-3), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libthai0 (>= 0.1.12), libx11-6, libxft2 (>> 2.1.1), libxrender1, fontconfig (>= 2.1.91)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: ttf-baekmuk, ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp, ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp, ttf-arphic-gkai00mp, ttf-arphic-bkai00mp
Breaks: plymouth (<< 0.8.2-2ubuntu19)
Conflicts: pango-libthai
Description: Layout and rendering of internationalized text
 Pango is a library for layout and rendering of text, with an emphasis
 on internationalization. Pango can be used anywhere that text layout is
 needed. however, most of the work on Pango-1.0 was done using the GTK+
 widget toolkit as a test platform. Pango forms the core of text and
 font handling for GTK+-2.0.
 .
 Pango is designed to be modular; the core Pango layout can be used with
 four different font backends:
  - Core X windowing system fonts
  - Client-side fonts on X using the Xft library
  - Direct rendering of scalable fonts using the FreeType library
  - Native fonts on Microsoft backends
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: initramfs-tools-bin
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 119
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: initramfs-tools
Version: 0.99ubuntu13
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libudev0 (>= 147)
Description: binaries used by initramfs-tools
 This package contains binaries used inside the initramfs images generated
 by initramfs-tools.
Original-Maintainer: Debian kernel team <debian-kernel@lists.debian.org>

Package: folks-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 40
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: folks
Version: 0.6.8-2
Description: library to aggregates people into metacontacts (common files)
 libfolks is a library that aggregates people from multiple sources
 (eg, Telepathy connection managers and eventually evolution data server,
 Facebook, etc.) to create metacontacts.
 .
 This package contains common files (translations) used by folks components.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Folks

Package: libcogl9
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 624
Maintainer: Rico Tzschichholz <ricotz@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cogl
Version: 1.10.0-0ubuntu2
Replaces: libcogl2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libx11-6, libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libcogl-common
Conflicts: libcogl2
Description: Object oriented GL/GLES Abstraction/Utility Layer
 Cogl is a small open source library for using 3D graphics hardware to draw
 pretty pictures. The API departs from the flat state machine style of
 OpenGL and is designed to make it easy to write orthogonal components that
 can render without stepping on each others toes.

Package: libtwolame0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 161
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: twolame
Version: 0.3.13-1build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Description: MPEG Audio Layer 2 encoding library
 TwoLAME is an optimized MPEG Audio Layer 2 encoder. It is based on tooLAME by
 Mike Cheng, which in turn is based upon the ISO dist10 code and portions of
 LAME.
 .
 TwoLAME does NOT support MPEG Audio Layer 3 (MP3) encoding due to patent
 issues surrounding MP3.
 .
 However, as most MPEG Audio players are able to play layer 2 (MP2) files,
 TwoLAME makes a very good drop-in replacement for LAME and other layer 3
 encoders.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian MythTV Team <pkg-mythtv-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.twolame.org

Package: libdca0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 207
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdca
Version: 0.0.5-5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Description: decoding library for DTS Coherent Acoustics streams
 libdca provides a low-level interface to decode audio frames encoded using
 DTS Coherent Acoustics. DTS Coherent Acoustics streams are commonly found
 on DVDs, DTS audio CDs and some radio broadcastings. libdca also provides
 downmixing and dynamic range compression for various output configurations.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdca.html

Package: libfreerdp1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 685
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: freerdp
Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), libx11-6, libxkbfile1
Suggests: xfreerdp
Description: RDP client for Windows Terminal Services (library)
 FreeRDP is a client for Windows Terminal Services implementing the Remote
 Desktop Protocol (RDP).
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://www.freerdp.com/
Original-Maintainer: Otavio Salvador <otavio@debian.org>

Package: libass4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 183
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libass
Version: 0.10.0-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libenca0 (>= 1.9), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libfribidi0 (>= 0.19.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library for SSA/*** subtitles rendering
 SubStation Alpha (SSA) is a subtitle file format that allows more
 advanced subtitles than the conventional SRT and similar formats.
 .
 This package contains the shared library for libass.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/libass/

Package: libsonic0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 57
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sonic
Version: 0.1.17-1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Simple library to speed up or slow down speech
 This package contains just the actual library.
 libsonic is a very simple library for speeding up or slowing
 down speech.  It has only basic dependencies, and is meant to
 work on both Linux desktop machines and embedded systems.
 The key new feature in Sonic versus other libraries is very
 high quality at speed up factors well over 2X.
Original-Maintainer: Bill Cox <waywardgeek@gmail.com>
Homepage: http://dev.vinux-project.org/sonic

Package: libqt4-script
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2798
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Description: Qt 4 script module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtScript module provides classes for making Qt applications scriptable.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-script
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2750
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Description: Qt 4 script module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtScript module provides classes for making Qt applications scriptable.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libreoffice-emailmerge
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 204
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: python-uno (<< 1:2.4.1-5)
Depends: python-uno | python3-uno, libreoffice-core
Conflicts: ure (<< 1.5.1+OOo3.1.1-15)
Enhances: libreoffice-writer
Description: office productivity suite -- email mail merge
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains a component which allows LibreOffice to "mail merge"
 to E-Mail.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgdu0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 280
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-disk-utility
Version: 3.0.2-2ubuntu7
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.22.2), udisks (>= 1.0.0), udisks (<< 1.1.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: GObject based Disk Utility Library
 The gnome-disk-utility library provides an user-space interface to the
 udisks objects and properties (such as drives, volumes, SMART data),
 and operations (such as mounting, unmounting, creating and checking
 partitions).
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-disk-utility/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsoundtouch0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 128
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: soundtouch
Version: 1.6.0-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Sound stretching library
 SoundTouch is a library that can be used to change pitch and time
 of soundfiles independently.
 .
 This package contains the libsoundtouch0 shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.surina.net/soundtouch/

Package: libvdpau1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 103
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libvdpau
Version: 0.4.1-3ubuntu1
Replaces: nvidia-libvdpau, nvidia-libvdpau-ia32, nvidia-libvdpau1, nvidia-libvdpau1-ia32
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6, libxext6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: nvidia-vdpau-driver | nvidia-vdpau-driver-ia32 | vdpau-driver
Conflicts: nvidia-libvdpau, nvidia-libvdpau-ia32, nvidia-libvdpau1, nvidia-libvdpau1-ia32
Description: Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (libraries)
 VDPAU (Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix) is an open source
 library (libvdpau) and API designed by NVIDIA originally for its GeForce
 8 series and later GPU hardware, targeted at the X Window System on Unix
 operating-systems (including Linux, FreeBSD, and Solaris). This VDPAU API
 allows video programs to offload portions of the video decoding process
 and video post-processing to the GPU video-hardware.
 .
 This package contains the VDPAU wrapper and trace libraries.
Homepage: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~aplattner/libvdpau
Original-Maintainer: Debian NVIDIA Maintainers <pkg-nvidia-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libbamf3-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 114
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bamf
Version: 0.2.118-0ubuntu0.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), bamfdaemon (= 0.2.118-0ubuntu0.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: unity (<< 3.2.12)
Description: Window matching library - shared library
 bamf matches application windows to desktop files
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/bamf

Package: libcairomm-1.0-1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 207
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cairomm
Version: 1.10.0-1ubuntu1
Replaces: libcairomm-1.0-0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: C++ wrappers for Cairo (shared libraries)
 cairomm provides C++ bindings for the Cairo graphics library,
 a multi-platform library providing anti-aliased vector-based
 rendering for multiple target backends.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Homepage: http://cairographics.org/cairomm/
Original-Maintainer: Dave Beckett <dajobe@debian.org>

Package: unity-2d-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 124
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: unity-2d
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2
Replaces: unity-2d (<< 5.7.0)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Description: Common files for Unity 2D Shell
 This is part of Unity 2D and contains the common files needed by multiple
 components of it.
Original-Maintainer: Olivier Tilloy <olivier.tilloy@canonical.com>

Package: usbutils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 661
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:005-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.8), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: wget (>= 1.8.1-6) | lynx (>= 2.8.4.1b-3)
Description: Linux USB utilities
 This package contains the lsusb utility for inspecting the devices
 connected to the USB bus. It shows a graphical representation of the
 devices that are currently plugged in, showing the topology of the
 USB bus. It also displays information on each individual device on
 the bus.
 .
 More information can be found at the Linux USB web site
 http://www.linux-usb.org/ .
Original-Maintainer: Aurelien Jarno <aurel32@debian.org>

Package: libdevmapper1.02.1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 201
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lvm2 (2.02.66-4ubuntu7.1)
Version: 2:1.02.48-4ubuntu7.1
Provides: libdevmapper
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), libudev0 (>= 147), dmsetup (>= 2:1.02.48-4ubuntu7.1)
Breaks: lvm2 (<< 2.02.66)
Description: The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace library
 The Linux Kernel Device Mapper is the LVM (Linux Logical Volume Management)
 Team's implementation of a minimalistic kernel-space driver that handles
 volume management, while keeping knowledge of the underlying device layout
 in user-space.  This makes it useful for not only LVM, but EVMS, software
 raid, and other drivers that create "virtual" block devices.
 .
 This package contains the (user-space) shared library for accessing the
 device-mapper; it allows usage of the device-mapper through a clean,
 consistent interface (as opposed to through kernel ioctls).
Homepage: http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/
Original-Maintainer: Debian LVM Team <pkg-lvm-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ttf-freefont
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 5020
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 20100919-1
Description: Freefont Serif, Sans and Mono Truetype fonts
 A set of free high-quality TrueType fonts covering the UCS
 character set. These fonts are similar to the (in)famous Helvetica,
 Times and Courier fonts.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Fonts Task Force <pkg-fonts-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/freefont/

Package: libboost-system1.46.1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: boost1.46
Version: 1.46.1-7ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Operating system (e.g. diagnostics support) library
 This package forms part of the Boost C++ Libraries collection.
 .
 The Boost System library provides simple, light-weight error_code
 objects that encapsulate system-specific error code values, yet also
 provide access to more abstract and portable error conditions via
 error_condition objects. Because error_code objects can represent
 errors from sources other than the operating system, including
 user-defined sources, each error_code and error_condition has an
 associated error_category.
Homepage: http://www.boost.org/libs/system/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Boost Team <pkg-boost-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxi6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 142
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxi
Version: 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxext6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Input extension library
 libXi provides an X Window System client interface to the XINPUT
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The Input extension allows setup and configuration of multiple input devices,
 and will soon allow hotplugging of input devices; to be added and removed on
 the fly.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXi
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxi6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 141
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libxi
Version: 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxext6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Input extension library
 libXi provides an X Window System client interface to the XINPUT
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The Input extension allows setup and configuration of multiple input devices,
 and will soon allow hotplugging of input devices; to be added and removed on
 the fly.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXi
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 364
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.10.13-1
Depends: libavcodec53 (>= 4:0.7.3-1) | libavcodec-extra-53 (>= 4:0.7.3-1), libavformat53 (>= 4:0.7.3-1) | libavformat-extra-53 (>= 4:0.7.3-1), libavutil51 (>= 4:0.7.3-1) | libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.7.3-1), libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.31), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.31), liborc-0.4-0 (>= 1:0.4.16), libpostproc52 (>= 4:0.7.3-1) | libpostproc-extra-52 (>= 4:0.7.3-1), libswscale2 (>= 4:0.7.3-1) | libswscale-extra-2 (>= 4:0.7.3-1), libavcodec53 (<< 5:0) | libavcodec-extra-53 (<< 5:0)
Description: FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer
 This GStreamer plugin supports a large number of audio and video compression
 formats through the use of the FFmpeg library.  The plugin contains GStreamer
 elements for decoding 90+ formats (AVI, MPEG, OGG, Matroska, ASF, ...),
 demuxing 30+ formats and colorspace conversion.
 .
 http://www.ffmpeg.org/
 http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/
 http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-ffmpeg.html
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Gstreamer-Decoders: application/gxf; application/mxf; application/x-ape; application/x-gst_ff-RoQ; application/x-gst_ff-avs; application/x-gst_ff-daud; application/x-gst_ff-ea; application/x-gst_ff-ffm; application/x-gst_ff-film_cpk; application/x-gst_ff-idcin; application/x-gst_ff-ipmovie; application/x-gst_ff-mm; application/x-gst_ff-mmf; application/x-gst_ff-nut; application/x-gst_ff-nuv; application/x-gst_ff-psxstr; application/x-gst_ff-smk; application/x-gst_ff-sol; application/x-gst_ff-vmd; application/x-gst_ff-voc; application/x-gst_ff-wc3movie; application/x-gst_ff-wsaud; application/x-gst_ff-wsvqa; application/x-shockwave-flash; application/x-yuv4mpeg, y4mversion=(int)2; audio/AMR; audio/AMR-WB; audio/G722; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int){ 2, 1 }; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, stream-format=(string)loas; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int){ 2, 4 }, stream-format=(string){ raw, adts, adif }; audio/ms-gsm; audio/qcelp; audio/x-adpcm, layout=(string){ yamaha, xa, thp, swf, sbpro4, sbpro3, sbpro2, microsoft, westwood, dvi, smjpeg, quicktime, iss, ea-sead, ea-eacs, dk4, dk3, amv, g726, g721, ea-xas, ea-r1, ea-maxis-xa, ea, ct, adx, 4xm, ea-r3 }; audio/x-aiff; audio/x-alac; audio/x-dpcm, layout=(string){ xan, sol, roq, interplay }; audio/x-ffmpeg-parsed-ape; audio/x-ffmpeg-parsed-musepack, streamversion=(int){ 8, 7 }; audio/x-flac; audio/x-gsm; audio/x-gst_ff-mp3adu; audio/x-gst_ff-mp3on4; audio/x-gst_ff-vmdaudio; audio/x-gst_ff-ws_snd1; audio/x-imc; audio/x-mace, maceversion=(int){ 6, 3 }; audio/x-mlp; audio/x-musepack, streamversion=(int)7; audio/x-nellymoser; audio/x-pn-realaudio, raversion=(int){ 2, 1, 8 }; audio/x-qdm2; audio/x-shorten; audio/x-sipro; audio/x-true-hd; audio/x-truespeech; audio/x-tta; audio/x-ttafile; audio/x-twin-vq; audio/x-vnd.sony.atrac1; audio/x-vnd.sony.atrac3; audio/x-wma, wmaversion=(int){ 2, 1, 3 }; audio/x-wms; image/bmp; image/jpeg; image/pbm; image/png; image/ppm; image/tiff; image/x-pcx; image/x-portable-anymap; image/x-portable-graymap; image/x-sgi; image/x-sun-raster; image/x-tga; unknown/unknown; video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int){ 4, [ 1, 2 ] }, systemstream=(boolean)false; video/sp5x; video/x-3ivx; video/x-4xm; video/x-aasc; video/x-amv; video/x-apple-video; video/x-asus, asusversion=(int){ 2, 1 }; video/x-ati-vcr, vcrversion=(int)1; video/x-camstudio; video/x-camtasia; video/x-cinepak; video/x-cirrus-logic-accupak; video/x-compressed-yuv; video/x-divx, divxversion=(int){ 3, [ 4, 5 ] }; video/x-dnxhd; video/x-dv, systemstream=(boolean)false; video/x-ffv, ffvversion=(int)1; video/x-flash-screen; video/x-flash-video, flvversion=(int)1; video/x-fraps; video/x-gst_ff-8bps; video/x-gst_ff-avs; video/x-gst_ff-cavs; video/x-gst_ff-ffvhuff; video/x-gst_ff-flic; video/x-gst_ff-idcinvideo; video/x-gst_ff-interplayvideo; video/x-gst_ff-mdec; video/x-gst_ff-mmvideo; video/x-gst_ff-pgmyuv; video/x-gst_ff-qpeg; video/x-gst_ff-roqvideo; video/x-gst_ff-snow; video/x-gst_ff-vmdvideo; video/x-gst_ff-vqavideo; video/x-gst_ff-wnv1; video/x-gst_ff-xl; video/x-h261; video/x-h263, variant=(string)itu; video/x-h264; video/x-huffyuv; video/x-indeo, indeoversion=(int){ 5, 3, 2 }; video/x-intel-h263, variant=(string)intel; video/x-kmvc; video/x-lagarith; video/x-loco; video/x-mimic; video/x-mjpeg-b; video/x-msmpeg, msmpegversion=(int){ 43, 42, 41 }; video/x-msvideocodec, msvideoversion=(int)1; video/x-mszh; video/x-nsv; video/x-nuv; video/x-pn-realvideo, systemstream=(boolean)false, rmversion=(int){ 4, 3, 2, 1 }; video/x-qdrw; video/x-rle, layout=(string){ quicktime, microsoft }; video/x-smc; video/x-svq, svqversion=(int){ 3, 1 }; video/x-truemotion, trueversion=(int){ 2, 1 }; video/x-ultimotion; video/x-vmnc; video/x-vp3; video/x-vp5; video/x-vp6; video/x-vp6-alpha; video/x-vp6-flash; video/x-vp8; video/x-wmv, wmvversion=(int){ 3, 2, 1 }; video/x-xan, wcversion=(int){ 4, 3 }; video/x-xvid; video/x-zlib; video/x-zmbv
Gstreamer-Elements: ffaudioresample, ffdec_4xm, ffdec_8bps, ffdec_8svx_exp, ffdec_8svx_fib, ffdec_FRWU, ffdec_aac, ffdec_aac_latm, ffdec_aasc, ffdec_ac3, ffdec_adpcm_4xm, ffdec_adpcm_adx, ffdec_adpcm_ct, ffdec_adpcm_ea, ffdec_adpcm_ea_maxis_xa, ffdec_adpcm_ea_r1, ffdec_adpcm_ea_r2, ffdec_adpcm_ea_r3, ffdec_adpcm_ea_xas, ffdec_adpcm_ima_amv, ffdec_adpcm_ima_dk3, ffdec_adpcm_ima_dk4, ffdec_adpcm_ima_ea_eacs, ffdec_adpcm_ima_ea_sead, ffdec_adpcm_ima_iss, ffdec_adpcm_ima_qt, ffdec_adpcm_ima_smjpeg, ffdec_adpcm_ima_wav, ffdec_adpcm_ima_ws, ffdec_adpcm_ms, ffdec_adpcm_sbpro_2, ffdec_adpcm_sbpro_3, ffdec_adpcm_sbpro_4, ffdec_adpcm_swf, ffdec_adpcm_thp, ffdec_adpcm_xa, ffdec_adpcm_yamaha, ffdec_alac, ffdec_als, ffdec_amrnb, ffdec_amrwb, ffdec_amv, ffdec_anm, ffdec_ansi, ffdec_ape, ffdec_asv1, ffdec_asv2, ffdec_atrac1, ffdec_atrac3, ffdec_aura, ffdec_aura2, ffdec_avs, ffdec_bethsoftvid, ffdec_bfi, ffdec_binkaudio_dct, ffdec_binkaudio_rdft, ffdec_binkvideo, ffdec_bmp, ffdec_c93, ffdec_camstudio, ffdec_camtasia, ffdec_cavs, ffdec_cdgraphics, ffdec_cinepak, ffdec_cljr, ffdec_cook, ffdec_cyuv, ffdec_dca, ffdec_dfa, ffdec_dnxhd, ffdec_dpx, ffdec_dsicinaudio, ffdec_dsicinvideo, ffdec_dvvideo, ffdec_dxa, ffdec_eac3, ffdec_eacmv, ffdec_eamad, ffdec_eatgq, ffdec_eatgv, ffdec_eatqi, ffdec_escape124, ffdec_ffv1, ffdec_ffvhuff, ffdec_flac, ffdec_flashsv, ffdec_flic, ffdec_flv, ffdec_fraps, ffdec_g722, ffdec_g726, ffdec_gsm, ffdec_gsm_ms, ffdec_h261, ffdec_h263, ffdec_h263i, ffdec_h264, ffdec_huffyuv, ffdec_idcinvideo, ffdec_iff_byterun1, ffdec_iff_ilbm, ffdec_imc, ffdec_indeo2, ffdec_indeo3, ffdec_indeo5, ffdec_interplay_dpcm, ffdec_interplayvideo, ffdec_jpegls, ffdec_jv, ffdec_kgv1, ffdec_kmvc, ffdec_lagarith, ffdec_loco, ffdec_mace3, ffdec_mace6, ffdec_mdec, ffdec_mimic, ffdec_mjpeg, ffdec_mjpegb, ffdec_mlp, ffdec_mmvideo, ffdec_motionpixels, ffdec_mp1float, ffdec_mp2float, ffdec_mp3, ffdec_mp3adu, ffdec_mp3adufloat, ffdec_mp3float, ffdec_mp3on4, ffdec_mp3on4float, ffdec_mpc7, ffdec_mpc8, ffdec_mpeg2video, ffdec_mpeg4, ffdec_mpegvideo, ffdec_msmpeg4, ffdec_msmpeg4v1, ffdec_msmpeg4v2, ffdec_msrle, ffdec_msvideo1, ffdec_mszh, ffdec_mxpeg, ffdec_nellymoser, ffdec_nuv, ffdec_pam, ffdec_pbm, ffdec_pcm_lxf, ffdec_pcx, ffdec_pgm, ffdec_pgmyuv, ffdec_pictor, ffdec_png, ffdec_ppm, ffdec_ptx, ffdec_qcelp, ffdec_qdm2, ffdec_qdraw, ffdec_qpeg, ffdec_qtrle, ffdec_r10k, ffdec_real_144, ffdec_real_288, ffdec_rl2, ffdec_roq_dpcm, ffdec_roqvideo, ffdec_rpza, ffdec_rv10, ffdec_rv20, ffdec_rv30, ffdec_rv40, ffdec_s302m, ffdec_sgi, ffdec_shorten, ffdec_sipr, ffdec_smackaud, ffdec_smackvid, ffdec_smc, ffdec_snow, ffdec_sol_dpcm, ffdec_sp5x, ffdec_sunrast, ffdec_svq1, ffdec_svq3, ffdec_targa, ffdec_thp, ffdec_tiertexseqvideo, ffdec_tiff, ffdec_tmv, ffdec_truehd, ffdec_truemotion1, ffdec_truemotion2, ffdec_truespeech, ffdec_tta, ffdec_twinvq, ffdec_txd, ffdec_ultimotion, ffdec_vb, ffdec_vc1, ffdec_vcr1, ffdec_vmdaudio, ffdec_vmdvideo, ffdec_vmnc, ffdec_vp3, ffdec_vp5, ffdec_vp6, ffdec_vp6a, ffdec_vp6f, ffdec_vp8, ffdec_vqavideo, ffdec_wmapro, ffdec_wmav1, ffdec_wmav2, ffdec_wmavoice, ffdec_wmv1, ffdec_wmv2, ffdec_wmv3, ffdec_wnv1, ffdec_ws_snd1, ffdec_xan_dpcm, ffdec_xan_wc3, ffdec_xan_wc4, ffdec_xl, ffdec_xsub, ffdec_yop, ffdec_zlib, ffdec_zmbv, ffdeinterlace, ffdemux_4xm, ffdemux_RoQ, ffdemux_aiff, ffdemux_ape, ffdemux_avs, ffdemux_daud, ffdemux_ea, ffdemux_ffm, ffdemux_film_cpk, ffdemux_gxf, ffdemux_idcin, ffdemux_ipmovie, ffdemux_mm, ffdemux_mmf, ffdemux_mpc, ffdemux_mxf, ffdemux_nsv, ffdemux_nut, ffdemux_nuv, ffdemux_psxstr, ffdemux_smk, ffdemux_sol, ffdemux_swf, ffdemux_tta, ffdemux_vmd, ffdemux_voc, ffdemux_wc3movie, ffdemux_wsaud, ffdemux_wsvqa, ffdemux_yuv4mpegpipe, ffenc_a64multi, ffenc_a64multi5, ffenc_aac, ffenc_ac3, ffenc_ac3_fixed, ffenc_adpcm_adx, ffenc_adpcm_ima_qt, ffenc_adpcm_ima_wav, ffenc_adpcm_ms, ffenc_adpcm_swf, ffenc_adpcm_yamaha, ffenc_alac, ffenc_asv1, ffenc_asv2, ffenc_bmp, ffenc_dnxhd, ffenc_dpx, ffenc_dvvideo, ffenc_eac3, ffenc_ffv1, ffenc_ffvhuff, ffenc_flashsv, ffenc_flv, ffenc_g722, ffenc_g726, ffenc_h261, ffenc_h263, ffenc_h263p, ffenc_huffyuv, ffenc_jpegls, ffenc_ljpeg, ffenc_mjpeg, ffenc_mp2, ffenc_mpeg1video, ffenc_mpeg2video, ffenc_mpeg4, ffenc_msmpeg4, ffenc_msmpeg4v2, ffenc_nellymoser, ffenc_pam, ffenc_pbm, ffenc_pcx, ffenc_pgm, ffenc_pgmyuv, ffenc_png, ffenc_ppm, ffenc_qtrle, ffenc_real_144, ffenc_roq_dpcm, ffenc_roqvideo, ffenc_rv10, ffenc_rv20, ffenc_sgi, ffenc_snow, ffenc_svq1, ffenc_targa, ffenc_tiff, ffenc_wmav1, ffenc_wmav2, ffenc_wmv1, ffenc_wmv2, ffenc_zmbv, ffmux_3g2, ffmux_3gp, ffmux_a64, ffmux_adts, ffmux_aiff, ffmux_amr, ffmux_asf, ffmux_asf_stream, ffmux_au, ffmux_avi, ffmux_avm2, ffmux_daud, ffmux_dv, ffmux_dvd, ffmux_ffm, ffmux_filmstrip, ffmux_flv, ffmux_gxf, ffmux_ipod, ffmux_ivf, ffmux_matroska, ffmux_md5, ffmux_mmf, ffmux_mov, ffmux_mp2, ffmux_mp3, ffmux_mp4, ffmux_mpeg, ffmux_mpegts, ffmux_mpjpeg, ffmux_mxf, ffmux_mxf_d10, ffmux_nut, ffmux_ogg, ffmux_psp, ffmux_rcv, ffmux_rm, ffmux_rso, ffmux_rtsp, ffmux_sap, ffmux_sox, ffmux_spdif, ffmux_svcd, ffmux_swf, ffmux_vcd, ffmux_vob, ffmux_voc, ffmux_wav, ffmux_webm, ffmux_yuv4mpegpipe, ffvideoscale, postproc_ahdeblock, postproc_autolevels, postproc_avdeblock, postproc_cubicipoldeint, postproc_default, postproc_dering, postproc_ffmpegdeint, postproc_forcequant, postproc_hdeblock, postproc_linblenddeint, postproc_linipoldeint, postproc_lowpass5, postproc_mediandeint, postproc_tmpnoise, postproc_vdeblock, postproc_x1hdeblock, postproc_x1vdeblock
Gstreamer-Encoders: application/gxf; application/mxf; application/ogg; application/x-gst_ff-a64; application/x-gst_ff-adts; application/x-gst_ff-asf_stream; application/x-gst_ff-avm2; application/x-gst_ff-daud; application/x-gst_ff-dvd; application/x-gst_ff-ffm; application/x-gst_ff-filmstrip; application/x-gst_ff-ivf; application/x-gst_ff-md5; application/x-gst_ff-mmf; application/x-gst_ff-mpjpeg; application/x-gst_ff-nut; application/x-gst_ff-rcv; application/x-gst_ff-rso; application/x-gst_ff-rtsp; application/x-gst_ff-sap; application/x-gst_ff-sox; application/x-gst_ff-spdif; application/x-gst_ff-svcd; application/x-gst_ff-vcd; application/x-gst_ff-vob; application/x-gst_ff-voc; application/x-pn-realmedia, systemstream=(boolean)true; application/x-shockwave-flash; application/x-yuv4mpeg, y4mversion=(int)2; audio/G722; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)4, stream-format=(string)raw, base-profile=(string)lc; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)2; audio/x-ac3; audio/x-adpcm, layout=(string){ yamaha, swf, microsoft, dvi, quicktime, g726, adx }; audio/x-aiff; audio/x-alac; audio/x-amr-nb-sh; audio/x-au; audio/x-dpcm, layout=(string)roq; audio/x-eac3; audio/x-nellymoser; audio/x-pn-realaudio, raversion=(int)1; audio/x-wav; audio/x-wma, wmaversion=(int){ 2, 1 }; image/bmp; image/jpeg; image/pbm; image/png; image/ppm; image/tiff; image/x-pcx; image/x-portable-anymap; image/x-portable-graymap; image/x-sgi; image/x-tga; unknown/unknown; video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int){ 4, 2, 1 }, systemstream=(boolean)false; video/mpeg, systemstream=(boolean)true; video/mpegts, systemstream=(boolean)true; video/quicktime, variant=(string){ 3gpp, 3g2, psp, iso, apple, ipod }; video/webm; video/x-asus, asusversion=(int){ 2, 1 }; video/x-divx, divxversion=(int)5; video/x-dnxhd; video/x-dv, systemstream=(boolean){ true, false }; video/x-ffv, ffvversion=(int)1; video/x-flash-screen; video/x-flash-video, flvversion=(int)1; video/x-flv; video/x-gst_ff-ffvhuff; video/x-gst_ff-pgmyuv; video/x-gst_ff-roqvideo; video/x-gst_ff-snow; video/x-h261; video/x-h263, variant=(string)itu, h263version=(string){ h263p, h263 }; video/x-huffyuv; video/x-matroska; video/x-ms-asf; video/x-msmpeg, msmpegversion=(int){ 43, 42 }; video/x-msvideo; video/x-pn-realvideo, systemstream=(boolean)false, rmversion=(int){ 2, 1 }; video/x-rle, layout=(string)quicktime; video/x-svq, svqversion=(int)1; video/x-wmv, wmvversion=(int){ 2, 1 }; video/x-zmbv
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10

Package: libxatracker1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1198
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mesa
Version: 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libllvm3.0, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X acceleration library -- runtime
 This package contains the XA (X acceleration) library.  It is used exclusively
 by the X server to do render, copy and video acceleration.
 .
 XA is intended to be used by the vmware driver for virtualized X acceleration.
Homepage: http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: xinit
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 132
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.3.1-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libx11-6, coreutils (>= 7.4-1), x11-common, xauth
Recommends: xserver-xorg | xserver, xterm | x-session-manager | x-window-manager | x-terminal-emulator
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc 50faa91e980a25adcd0de32020b340bb
 /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc c11ee025d7c11c6e0b7a90d76cb424d1
Description: X server initialisation tool
 xinit and startx are programs which facilitate starting an X server, and
 loading a base X session.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libattr1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 56
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: attr
Version: 1:2.4.46-5ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: attr (<< 2.0.0)
Description: Extended attribute shared library
 Contains the runtime environment required by programs that make use
 of extended attributes.
Homepage: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/attr/
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: libaacs0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 110
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libaacs
Version: 0.3.0-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Enhances: libbluray1
Description: free-and-libre implementation of AACS
 libaacs is a research project to implement the Advanced Access Content
 System specification. It provides, through an open-source library, a
 way to understand how the AACS works.
 .
 This package DOES NOT provide any key or certificate that could be used
 to decode encrypted copyrighted material. It is based on the official
 public AACS specification only.
 .
 This package provides the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/developers/libaacs.html

Package: torcs-data-tracks
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: games
Installed-Size: 226652
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.3.1-1
Recommends: torcs (>= 1.3.1)
Description: data files for torcs game - Tracks set
 TORCS, The Open Racing Car Simulator, is a car racing simulation, which
 allows you to drive in races against opponents simulated by the computer.
 .
 This package includes the following tracks for the game.
  - 13 road tracks
  - 9 oval tracks
  - 8 dirt tracks
 .
 Website: http://torcs.org
Original-Maintainer: Rudy Godoy <rudy@debian.org>

Package: omins
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 244
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.2.0-7.1
Provides: ladspa-plugin
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5)
Description: collection of LADSPA plugins aimed at modular synthesizers
 These plugins are provided:
  - Range translator
  - Formant filter
  - AD Envelope
  - DAHDSR Envelope
  - Hz to V/Oct converter
  - Comparison
  - Fast Crossfade
  - Masher, Multiplexer
  - Power, Probability Switch
  - Sample and Hold
  - Signal Absolute Value
  - Slew Limiter
  - Slide
  - Waveguide Mesh
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.nongnu.org/om-synth/omins.html

Package: liblvm2app2.2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 553
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lvm2
Version: 2.02.66-4ubuntu7.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdevmapper-event1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.20), libdevmapper1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.44)
Description: LVM2 application library
 This package contains the lvm2app shared library. It allows easier access
 to the basic LVM objects and provides functions to enumerate, create or
 modify them.
Homepage: http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/
Original-Maintainer: Debian LVM Team <pkg-lvm-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xfonts-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 8280
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:1.0.3
Replaces: xfonts-misc
Depends: xfonts-utils (>= 1:7.5+2)
Suggests: xfs | xserver
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/fonts/misc/xfonts-base.alias a8ec05d528431d4c9703b55a7efd67a8
Description: standard fonts for X
 xfonts-base provides a standard set of low-resolution bitmapped fonts.  In
 most cases it is desirable to have the X font server (xfs) and/or an X server
 installed to make the fonts available to X clients.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: liblwres80
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 120
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bind9
Version: 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libbind0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15)
Conflicts: libbind0
Description: Lightweight Resolver Library used by BIND
 The Berkeley Internet Name Domain (BIND) implements an Internet domain
 name server.  BIND is the most widely-used name server software on the
 Internet, and is supported by the Internet Software Consortium, www.isc.org.
 This package delivers the liblwres shared library used by BIND's daemons
 and clients.
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-sisusb
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 137
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:0.9.4-2build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- SiS USB display driver
 This package provides the driver for SiS USB-attached video devices.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-sisusb driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: gnome-scan-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 532
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-scan
Version: 0.6.2-1.1ubuntu1
Replaces: flegita (<= 0.6.2-0ubuntu4), flegita-gimp (<= 0.6.2-0ubuntu4), libgnomescan-common
Breaks: flegita (<= 0.6.2-0ubuntu4), flegita-gimp (<= 0.6.2-0ubuntu4), libgnomescan-common
Description: Scan library for GNOME - common files
 Gnome Scan is an infrastructure that brings scanning features to the
 GNOME desktop, using the Sane library.
 .
 This package contains the translations and icons.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-rb-3.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 479
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rhythmbox
Version: 2.96-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gst-plugins-base-0.10, gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, librhythmbox-core5 (>= 2.96)
Description: GObject introspection data for the rhythmbox music player
 Rhythmbox is a very easy to use music playing and management program
 which supports a wide range of audio formats (including mp3 and ogg).
 .
 This package contains introspection data for the Rhythmbox core support
 libraries. It can be used to write and execute plugins for rhythmbox in
 interpreted languages supporting it.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libdaemon0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 84
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdaemon
Version: 0.14-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8)
Description: lightweight C library for daemons - runtime library
 libdaemon is a leightweight C library which eases the writing of UNIX daemons.
 It consists of the following parts:
 .
  * Wrapper around fork() for correct daemonization of a process
  * Wrapper around syslog() for simple log output to syslog or STDERR
  * An API for writing PID files
  * An API for serializing signals into a pipe for use with select() or poll()
  * An API for running subprocesses with STDOUT and STDERR redirected to syslog
 .
 Routines like these are included in most of the daemon software available. It
 is not simple to get these done right and code duplication is not acceptable.
 .
 This package includes the libdaemon run time shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libdaemon/

Package: krb5-locales
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: standard
Section: localization
Installed-Size: 1516
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: krb5
Version: 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
Description: Internationalization support for MIT Kerberos
 Kerberos is a system for authenticating users and services on a network.
 Kerberos is a trusted third-party service.  That means that there is a
 third party (the Kerberos server) that is trusted by all the entities on
 the network (users and services, usually called "principals").
 .
 This is the MIT reference implementation of Kerberos V5.
 .
 This package contains internationalized messages for MIT Kerberos.
Homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hartman <hartmans@debian.org>

Package: libqt4-dbus
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 668
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-dev (<< 4:4.7.1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.3.1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-xml (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: qdbus (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2)
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-dev (<< 4:4.7.1)
Description: Qt 4 D-Bus module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtDBus module is a Unix-only library that you can use to make Inter-Process
 Communication using the D-Bus protocol.
 .
 Applications using the QtDBus module can provide services to other, remote
 applications by exporting objects, as well as use services exported by those
 applications by placing calls and accessing properties.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-dbus
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 674
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-dev (<< 4:4.7.1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.3.1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-xml (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: qdbus (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2)
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1), libqt4-dev (<< 4:4.7.1)
Description: Qt 4 D-Bus module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtDBus module is a Unix-only library that you can use to make Inter-Process
 Communication using the D-Bus protocol.
 .
 Applications using the QtDBus module can provide services to other, remote
 applications by exporting objects, as well as use services exported by those
 applications by placing calls and accessing properties.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: fwbuilder
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 33777
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.0.0-1
Replaces: fwbuilder-backend, fwbuilder-bsd, fwbuilder-cisco, fwbuilder-linux, libfwbuilder9
Provides: fwbuilder-frontend
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libsnmp15 (>= 5.4.3~dfsg), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.25), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), fwbuilder-common (= 5.0.0-1)
Recommends: fwbuilder-doc
Description: Firewall administration tool GUI
 Firewall Builder consists of an object-oriented GUI and a set of policy
 compilers for various firewall platforms. In Firewall Builder, firewall
 policy is a set of rules, each rule consists of abstract objects which
 represent real network objects and services (hosts, routers, firewalls,
 networks, protocols). Firewall Builder helps the user maintain a database
 of objects and allows policy editing using simple drag-and-drop operations.
 .
 This is the GUI part of fwbuilder
Original-Maintainer: Sylvestre Ledru <sylvestre@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.fwbuilder.org/

Package: libmpc2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 118
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mpclib
Version: 0.9-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libgmp10, libmpfr4
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: multiple precision complex floating-point library
 MPC is a portable library written in C for arbitrary precision
 arithmetic on complex numbers providing correct rounding. For the time
 being, it contains all arithmetic operations over complex numbers, the
 exponential and the logarithm functions, the trigonometric and
 hyperbolic functions.
 .
 Ultimately, it should implement a multiprecision equivalent of the ISO
 C99 standard.
 .
 It builds upon the GNU MP and the MPFR libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Laurent Fousse <lfousse@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.multiprecision.org/mpc/

Package: libpcap0.8
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 283
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libpcap
Version: 1.1.1-10
Replaces: libpcap0.8-dev (<< 1.0.0-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: system interface for user-level packet capture
 libpcap (Packet CAPture) provides a portable framework for low-level
 network monitoring.  Applications include network statistics collection,
 security monitoring, network debugging, etc.
 .
 Since almost every system vendor provides a different interface for
 packet capture, and since there are several tools that require this
 functionality, the libpcap authors created this system-independent API
 to ease in porting and to alleviate the need for several
 system-dependent packet capture modules in each application.
Original-Maintainer: Romain Francoise <rfrancoise@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.tcpdump.org/

Package: libfltk1.1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1004
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: fltk1.1
Version: 1.1.10-10
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libx11-6, libxft2 (>> 2.1.1), libxinerama1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: flwm (<= 1.02-2)
Description: Fast Light Toolkit - shared libraries
 This package contains the files necessary for running programs
 dynamically linked with FLTK.
 .
 The Fast Light Toolkit (FLTK) is a cross-platform graphical user interface
 toolkit originally based on libForms.
Original-Maintainer: Aaron M. Ucko <ucko@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.fltk.org/

Package: bluez-alsa
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 394
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bluez
Version: 4.98-2ubuntu7
Replaces: bluez-audio
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libc6 (>= 2.15), bluez
Description: Bluetooth ALSA support
 This package contains a driver operate with the ALSA stack.
 .
 BlueZ is the official Linux Bluetooth protocol stack. It is an Open Source
 project distributed under GNU General Public License (GPL).
Homepage: http://www.bluez.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Bluetooth Maintainers <pkg-bluetooth-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libhtml-tree-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 536
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 4.2-1
Depends: perl, libhtml-parser-perl, libhtml-tagset-perl
Description: Perl module to represent and create HTML syntax trees
 HTML::Tree is a collection of modules that represent, create and extract
 information from HTML syntax trees.  These modules used to be part of
 the libwww-perl distribution, but are now unbundled in order to
 facilitate a separate development track.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTML-Tree/

Package: libspeexdsp1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 111
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: speex
Version: 1.2~rc1-3ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: The Speex extended runtime library
 Speex is an audio codec especially designed for compressing voice at low
 bit-rates for applications such as voice over IP (VoIP). In some senses,
 it is meant to be complementary to the Vorbis codec which places a greater
 emphasis on high-quality music reproduction.
 .
 This package provides the runtime library of additional functions that
 are part of the Speex distribution.
Homepage: http://www.speex.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ron Lee <ron@debian.org>

Package: libspeexdsp1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 205
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: speex
Version: 1.2~rc1-3ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: The Speex extended runtime library
 Speex is an audio codec especially designed for compressing voice at low
 bit-rates for applications such as voice over IP (VoIP). In some senses,
 it is meant to be complementary to the Vorbis codec which places a greater
 emphasis on high-quality music reproduction.
 .
 This package provides the runtime library of additional functions that
 are part of the Speex distribution.
Homepage: http://www.speex.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ron Lee <ron@debian.org>

Package: libsnmp15
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3052
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: net-snmp
Version: 5.4.3~dfsg-2.4ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libsnmp-base (<< 5.4.2.1~dfsg-4), snmp (<< 5.4.3~dfsg-1)
Depends: libsnmp-base (>= 5.4.3~dfsg-2.4ubuntu1.1), libc6 (>= 2.15), libperl5.14 (>= 5.14.2), libsensors4 (>= 1:3.0.0), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), libwrap0 (>= 7.6-4~)
Conffiles:
 /etc/snmp/snmp.conf 798ffddaba16ce8203868ca921ce6e35
Description: SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) library
 The Simple Network Management Protocol (SNMP) provides a framework
 for the exchange of management information between agents (servers)
 and clients.
 .
 The Net-SNMP library contains common functions for the construction,
 sending, receiving, decoding, and manipulation of the SNMP requests
 and responses.
Homepage: http://net-snmp.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Net-SNMP Packaging Team <pkg-net-snmp-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: genisoimage
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: otherosfs
Installed-Size: 1543
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cdrkit
Version: 9:1.1.11-2ubuntu2
Replaces: mkisofs
Provides: mkisofs
Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.7), libmagic1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: wodim, cdrkit-doc
Conflicts: mkhybrid, mkisofs
Description: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images
 genisoimage is a pre-mastering program for creating ISO-9660 CD-ROM
 filesystem images, which can then be written to CD or DVD media using
 the wodim program. genisoimage includes support for making bootable
 "El Torito" CDs, as well as CDs with support for the
 Macintosh HFS filesystem.
 .
 The package also includes extra tools useful for working with ISO images:
  * mkzftree - create ISO-9660 image with compressed contents
  * dirsplit - easily separate large directory contents into disks of
    predefined size
  * geteltorito - extract an El Torito boot image from a CD image
 .
 Please install cdrkit-doc if you want most of the documentation and
 README files.
Original-Maintainer: Joerg Jaspert <joerg@debian.org>

Package: sed
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 296
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.2.1-9
Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libselinux1 (>= 1.32)
Description: The GNU sed stream editor
 sed reads the specified files or the standard input if no
 files are specified, makes editing changes according to a
 list of commands, and writes the results to the standard
 output.
Original-Maintainer: Clint Adams <clint@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/sed/

Package: libidn11
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 347
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libidn
Version: 1.23-2
Replaces: libidn11-dev
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libidn9-dev
Description: GNU Libidn library, implementation of IETF IDN specifications
 GNU Libidn is a fully documented implementation of the Stringprep,
 Punycode and IDNA specifications.  Libidn's purpose is to encode and
 decode internationalized domain names.  The Nameprep, XMPP, SASLprep,
 and iSCSI profiles are supported.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Libidn Team <help-libidn@gnu.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/libidn/

Package: libreoffice-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 51491
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: openoffice.org-common (<< 1:3.3.0~)
Provides: libreoffice-l10n-en-us
Depends: libreoffice-style-default | libreoffice-style, ure
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~)
Recommends: xfonts-mathml, libexttextcat-data
Suggests: libreoffice-style-hicontrast, libreoffice-style-tango, libreoffice-style-crystal, libreoffice-style-human, libreoffice-style-oxygen
Breaks: libreoffice-core (>= 1:3.6~), libreoffice-core (<< 1:3.5~), libreoffice-style-andromeda (<< 1:3.5~), libreoffice-style-crystal (>= 1:3.6~), libreoffice-style-crystal (<< 1:3.5~), libreoffice-style-galaxy (>= 1:3.6~), libreoffice-style-galaxy (<< 1:3.5~), libreoffice-style-hicontrast (>= 1:3.6~), libreoffice-style-hicontrast (<< 1:3.5~), libreoffice-style-industrial, libreoffice-style-oxygen (>= 1:3.6~), libreoffice-style-oxygen (<< 1:3.5~), libreoffice-style-tango (>= 1:3.6~), libreoffice-style-tango (<< 1:3.5~)
Conflicts: broffice, libreoffice-common (<< 1:3.5.0), libtextcat-data (<< 2.2-8), openoffice.org-common (<< 1:3.3.0~)
Conffiles:
 /etc/libreoffice/psprint.conf 63f577fd5689f7535c51a2e1a83b5973
 /etc/libreoffice/sofficerc 64c6d49ff9841b15f9cf317ab580dd79
 /etc/libreoffice/soffice.sh a9a682983020c079c09de05a556f1811
 /etc/bash_completion.d/libreoffice.sh b214aa8a83f23793d525aa3e37b14495
Description: office productivity suite -- arch-independent files
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the architecture-independent files of
 LibreOffice.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: libtheora0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 695
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libtheora
Version: 1.1.1+dfsg.1-3ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libogg0 (>= 1.1.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: The Theora Video Compression Codec
 Theora is an open video codec being developed by the Xiph.org Foundation as
 part of their Ogg project. Theora is originally derived from On2's VP3 codec,
 and has improved on it significantly with the merging of code from the
 Thusnelda branch.
Homepage: http://www.theora.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Xiph.org Maintainers <pkg-xiph-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: hdparm
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 260
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 9.37-0ubuntu3.1
Replaces: apmd (<= 3.0.2-1.15), pm-utils (<< 1.2.6)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Recommends: powermgmt-base
Suggests: apmd
Breaks: pm-utils (<< 1.2.5-2ubuntu8), udev (<< 136-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apm/event.d/20hdparm 69c0a826b29c8f40b7ca5e56e53d7f83
 /etc/hdparm.conf ca3e32b09c7bfda7e7e3580a587e3c2b
Description: tune hard disk parameters for high performance
 Get/set device parameters for Linux SATA/IDE drives.
 Primary use is for enabling irq-unmasking and IDE multiplemode.
Homepage: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hdparm/
Original-Maintainer: Stephen Gran <sgran@debian.org>

Package: gimp-help-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 44
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gimp-help
Version: 2.6.1-1
Description: Data files for the GIMP documentation
 This package contains necessary files common to all GIMP help
 packages, such as graphics and screenshots.
Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gimp.org

Package: python2.7-minimal
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 5480
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: python2.7
Version: 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1
Replaces: python2.7 (<< 2.7.1~rc1-2~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.0), python-minimal (>= 2.6.6-3+squeeze1)
Recommends: python2.7
Suggests: binfmt-support
Conflicts: binfmt-support (<< 1.1.2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/python2.7/sitecustomize.py d6b276695157bde06a56ba1b2bc53670
Description: Minimal subset of the Python language (version 2.7)
 This package contains the interpreter and some essential modules.  It can
 be used in the boot process for some basic tasks.
 See /usr/share/doc/python2.7-minimal/README.Debian for a list of the modules
 contained in this package.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: rakarrack
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 7069
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.6.1-4
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libfltk1.1 (>= 1.1.7), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libx11-6, libxpm4, jackd
Description: Simple and easy guitar effects processor for GNU/Linux
 Rakarrack is a guitar effects processor for GNU / Linux simple and easy to use
 but it contains features that make it unique in this field of applications.
 .
 Currently it contains 17 effects:
  * Linear Equalizer
  * Parametric Equalizer
  * Compressor
  * Distorsion
  * Overdrive
  * Echo
  * Chorus
  * Phaser
  * Flanger
  * Reverb
  * WahWah
  * Alienwah
  * Harmonizer
  * NoiseGate
  * Musical Delay
  * Cabinet
  * AutoPan/Extra Stereo
 .
 Rakarrack integrates a tuner and a MIDI converter. It can also be handled by
 an external MIDI controller. The settings designed by the user can be stored in
 presets and these presets can be used to create banks of effects.
Original-Maintainer: Tiago Bortoletto Vaz <tiago@debian.org>
Homepage: http://rakarrack.sourceforge.net

Package: gs-cjk-resource
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 4388
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.20100103-3
Depends: ghostscript (>= 8.70~dfsg-2.1)
Recommends: cmap-adobe-japan1 | cmap-adobe-cns1 | cmap-adobe-gb1 | cmap-adobe-korea1 | cmap-adobe-japan2
Suggests: fonts-ipafont-mincho, fonts-ipafont-gothic, ttf-arphic-ukai, ttf-arphic-uming, fonts-unfonts-core
Conflicts: gs-aladdin (<= 6.50-5), gs-cjk-resource-6.0, gs-cjk-resource-6.5
Enhances: ghostscript
Conffiles:
 /etc/ghostscript/cidfmap.d/90gs-cjk-resource-cns1.conf d3a491137506a332ab747c571e5bee33
 /etc/ghostscript/cidfmap.d/90gs-cjk-resource-gb1.conf 5ec7d7edc178ef73b1f6ac21a3cdc8a0
 /etc/ghostscript/cidfmap.d/90gs-cjk-resource-japan1.conf 9502944d3a420a2763a36517679460f4
 /etc/ghostscript/cidfmap.d/90gs-cjk-resource-japan2.conf 00d6b53125e159d61e2fd0a5056b4b4c
 /etc/ghostscript/cidfmap.d/90gs-cjk-resource-korea1.conf c061fa1173de10074782f5ee25d3aa84
Description: Resource files for gs-cjk, ghostscript CJK-TrueType extension
 This package contains several resource files (actually Adobe CMaps) to
 use CJK TrueType fonts with gs.
 .
 gs-cjk enables ghostscript to handle CJK TrueType fonts through CID-keyed
 font technology. In addition to this package, a language-specific CMap
 package (named cmap-adobe-*) and a TrueType font package (ttf-*) is
 needed.
 .
 Japanese: needs cmap-adobe-japan1 and fonts-ipafont-mincho |
  fonts-ipafont-gothic.
 Korean: needs cmap-adobe-korea1 and fonts-unfonts-core.
 Traditional-Chinese: needs cmap-adobe-cns1 and ttf-arphic-ukai |
  ttf-arphic-uming.
 Simplified-Chinese: needs cmap-adobe-gb1 and ttf-arphic-ukai |
  ttf-arphic-uming.
Original-Maintainer: Kenshi Muto <kmuto@debian.org>

Package: tcpdump
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 1040
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.2.1-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libpcap0.8 (>= 1.0.0), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0)
Suggests: apparmor (>= 2.3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump 0140154aa1f454b1f1c2eacefddbc4d4
Description: command-line network traffic analyzer
 This program allows you to dump the traffic on a network. tcpdump
 is able to examine IPv4, ICMPv4, IPv6, ICMPv6, UDP, TCP, SNMP, AFS
 BGP, RIP, PIM, DVMRP, IGMP, SMB, OSPF, NFS and many other packet
 types.
 .
 It can be used to print out the headers of packets on a network
 interface, filter packets that match a certain expression. You can
 use this tool to track down network problems, to detect attacks
 or to monitor network activities.
Homepage: http://www.tcpdump.org/
Original-Maintainer: Romain Francoise <rfrancoise@debian.org>

Package: gnome-icon-theme
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 917
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: gnome-icon-theme-full (<< 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.1)
Depends: hicolor-icon-theme, libgtk-3-bin, librsvg2-common, humanity-icon-theme | gnome-icon-theme-full
Breaks: evolution (<< 2.30), gnome-games (<< 1:2.30.2-1), mail-notification (<< 5.4.dfsg.1-2.2), netspeed (<< 0.15.2-2), rhythmbox (<< 0.12.8)
Enhances: nautilus (>= 2.2)
Description: GNOME Desktop icon theme (small subset)
 This package contains the default icon theme used by the GNOME desktop.
 The icons are used in the panel menu, and in nautilus and other
 applications, to represent the different applications, files,
 directories, and devices.
 .
 This package only contains a small subset of the original GNOME icons which
 are not provided by the Humanity icon theme, to avoid installing many
 duplicated icons. Please install gnome-icon-theme-full if you want the full
 set.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libxcb-render0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 83
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libxcb1 (>= 1.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X C Binding, render extension
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-render, the render extension for the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 248
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-fluendo-mp3
Version: 0.10.15.debian-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.35.2-1ubuntu1), liboil0.3 (>= 0.3.10)
Description: Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin
 This GStreamer plugin permits decoding of MPEG 1 audio layer III
 streams.  It is derived from the ISO MPEG dist10 reference package.
 .
 This plugin differs from the GStreamer MAD plugin in that it doesn't
 depend on a GPL library.
Homepage: http://www.fluendo.com/resources/fluendo_mp3.php
Gstreamer-Decoders: audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)[ 1, 3 ]
Gstreamer-Elements: flump3dec
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: tor
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 2518
Maintainer: Peter Palfrader <weasel@debian.org>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.2.3.24-rc-1~precise+1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libevent-2.0-5 (>= 2.0.16-stable), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), adduser, lsb-base
Recommends: logrotate, tor-geoipdb, torsocks
Suggests: mixmaster, xul-ext-torbutton, socat, tor-arm, polipo (>= 1) | privoxy, apparmor-utils
Conflicts: libssl0.9.8 (<< 0.9.8g-9)
Conffiles:
 /etc/tor/tor-tsocks.conf 771897a706f291187a3c5119ba683ce6
 /etc/tor/torrc 8baea7eeffaf349cd35b61cf2012aa7e
 /etc/default/tor cf3c11966d4cb6f2206b145dff4985de
 /etc/init.d/tor dd3e4cb3d3c424d0ab6aa3c5f790e441
 /etc/cron.weekly/tor 78214da84411cbfef01ed0c037514288
 /etc/apparmor.d/system_tor ddc298327112e4aa7b2373890a7bd7e0
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/tor 5ab8e593d93fa5441652d7d786f50f69
 /etc/logrotate.d/tor eed691b65643a2da985d38fc959a5de9
Description: anonymizing overlay network for TCP
 Tor is a connection-based low-latency anonymous communication system.
 .
 Clients choose a source-routed path through a set of relays, and
 negotiate a "virtual circuit" through the network, in which each relay
 knows its predecessor and successor, but no others. Traffic flowing
 down the circuit is decrypted at each relay, which reveals the
 downstream relay.
 .
 Basically, Tor provides a distributed network of relays. Users bounce
 their TCP streams (web traffic, ftp, ssh, etc) around the relays, and
 recipients, observers, and even the relays themselves have difficulty
 learning which users connected to which destinations.
 .
 This package enables only a Tor client by default, but it can also be
 configured as a relay and/or a hidden service easily.
 .
 Client applications can use the Tor network by connecting to the local
 socks proxy interface provided by your Tor instance. If the application
 itself does not come with socks support, you can use a socks client
 such as torsocks.
 .
 Note that Tor does no protocol cleaning on application traffic. There
 is a danger that application protocols and associated programs can be
 induced to reveal information about the user. Tor depends on Torbutton
 and similar protocol cleaners to solve this problem. For best
 protection when web surfing, the Tor Project recommends that you use
 the Tor Browser Bundle, a standalone tarball that includes static
 builds of Tor, Torbutton, and a modified Firefox that is patched to fix
 a variety of privacy bugs.
Homepage: https://www.torproject.org/

Package: libswscale2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 362
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libav
Version: 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libavutil51 (>= 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) | libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.8.3), libavutil51 (<< 4:0.8.3-99) | libavutil-extra-51 (<< 4:0.8.3.99), libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Libav video scaling library
 Libav is a complete, cross-platform solution to decode, encode, record,
 convert and stream audio and video.
 .
 This is the video software scaling library from Libav.
Homepage: http://libav.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libupower-glib1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 106
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: upower
Version: 0.9.15-3git1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0)
Description: abstraction for power management - shared library
 upower provides an interface to enumerate power sources on the system
 and control system-wide power management. Any application can access the
 org.freedesktop.UPower service on the system message bus. Some
 operations (such as suspending the system) are restricted using PolicyKit.
 .
 This package contains the shared library to be used by applications.
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://upower.freedesktop.org/

Package: libgeis1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 196
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: geis
Version: 2.2.9.2-0ubuntu1
Depends: libgrail5 (>= 3.0.6), libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libframe6 (>= 2.2.4), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.2.99.901), libxext6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.5.99.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Gesture engine interface support
 A common API for clients of a systemwide gesture recognition and propagation
 engine.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/geis

Package: liblockfile-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: standard
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 70
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: liblockfile
Version: 1.09-3
Replaces: liblockfile1 (<< 1.09-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Breaks: liblockfile1 (<< 1.09-1)
Description: support binaries for and cli utilities based on liblockfile
 This package contains support binaries for the liblockfile library,
 and the command-line utility ``dotlockfile''.
Original-Maintainer: Miquel van Smoorenburg <miquels@cistron.nl>

Package: libpulse0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 828
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pulseaudio
Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1
Depends: libasyncns0 (>= 0.3), libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libjson0, libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libwrap0 (>= 7.6-4~), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: pulseaudio
Breaks: pavucontrol (<< 0.9.8)
Conffiles:
 /etc/pulse/client.conf bdea965cdb68b445c04a1fa62193c096
Description: PulseAudio client libraries
 PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and
 WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with
 much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
 .
 Client libraries used by applications that access a PulseAudio sound server
 via PulseAudio's native interface.
Homepage: http://www.pulseaudio.org
Original-Maintainer: Pulseaudio maintenance team <pkg-pulseaudio-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpulse0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 868
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: pulseaudio
Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1
Depends: libasyncns0 (>= 0.3), libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libjson0, libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libwrap0 (>= 7.6-4~), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: pulseaudio
Breaks: pavucontrol (<< 0.9.8)
Conffiles:
 /etc/pulse/client.conf bdea965cdb68b445c04a1fa62193c096
Description: PulseAudio client libraries
 PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and
 WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with
 much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
 .
 Client libraries used by applications that access a PulseAudio sound server
 via PulseAudio's native interface.
Homepage: http://www.pulseaudio.org
Original-Maintainer: Pulseaudio maintenance team <pkg-pulseaudio-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgtk2.0-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 1108
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gtk+2.0
Version: 2.24.10-0ubuntu6
Replaces: libgtk2.0-0 (<< 2.24.8-2)
Recommends: libgtk2.0-0
Breaks: libgtk2.0-0 (<< 2.24.8-2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/gtk-2.0/im-multipress.conf c358838e1789c1d4e6da7f525fc922cf
Description: common files for the GTK+ graphical user interface library
 GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user
 interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, GTK+ is suitable
 for projects ranging from small one-off tools to complete application
 suites.
 .
 This package contains the common files which the libraries need.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: clamav-freshclam
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 625
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: clamav
Version: 0.97.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.12.04.1
Provides: clamav-data
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, clamav-base (>= 0.97.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.12.04.1), libc6 (>= 2.15), libclamav6 (>= 0.97.6+dfsg), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), ucf, logrotate, lsb-base (>= 3.2-13)
Suggests: clamav-docs, apparmor (>= 2.3+1289)
Conflicts: clamav-data, libclamav2, libclamav3
Conffiles:
 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.freshclam 395cc0a4306e4b319de90f58debb00c7
 /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam 8c27d883bc4d1053b4c82672e1005f6b
 /etc/logcheck/ignore.d.server/clamav-freshclam 355dd654d396e29b503b5953fa2bb052
 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/clamav-freshclam-ifupdown b3599cad6f7f2fea4ca5c220d72c49e6
 /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/clamav-freshclam-ifupdown b3599cad6f7f2fea4ca5c220d72c49e6
 /etc/network/if-down.d/clamav-freshclam-ifupdown b3599cad6f7f2fea4ca5c220d72c49e6
 /etc/network/if-up.d/clamav-freshclam-ifupdown b3599cad6f7f2fea4ca5c220d72c49e6
Description: anti-virus utility for Unix - virus database update utility
 Clam AntiVirus is an anti-virus toolkit for Unix. The main purpose of
 this software is the integration with mail servers (attachment
 scanning). The package provides a flexible and scalable
 multi-threaded daemon in the clamav-daemon package, a command-line
 scanner in the clamav package, and a tool for automatic updating via
 the Internet in the clamav-freshclam package. The programs are based
 on libclamav6, which can be used by other software.
 .
 This package contains the freshclam program and scripts to automate virus
 database updating. It relies on an Internet connection, but can be
 run in a variety of ways to compensate for intermittent connections.
Homepage: http://www.clamav.net/
Original-Maintainer: ClamAV Team <pkg-clamav-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: vlc-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 26400
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: vlc
Version: 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: mozilla-plugin-vlc (<< 0.9.2-1), vlc (<< 0.9.2-1), vlc-nox (<< 2.0.1-3)
Breaks: vlc-nox (<< 2.0.1-3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/vlc/lua/http/.hosts 487bfe8c3948da33c57775ea867101cb
 /etc/vlc/lua/http/dialogs/.hosts ba6042287e8f67c1b413d87db043af16
Description: Common data for VLC
 Localisations, HTTP interface files, Lua scripts for VLC media player
 .
 VLC is the VideoLAN project's media player. It plays MPEG, MPEG-2, MPEG-4,
 DivX, MOV, WMV, QuickTime, WebM, FLAC, MP3, Ogg/Vorbis files, DVDs, VCDs,
 podcasts, and multimedia streams from various network sources.
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 134
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:1.4.3-4build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- tdfx display driver
 This package provides the driver for 3dfx Voodoo video cards and their
 derivatives.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-tdfx driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: liboverlay-scrollbar3-0.2-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 109
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: overlay-scrollbar
Version: 0.2.16-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.6-0ubuntu1)
Description: Scrollbar overlayed widget - shared lib
 Overlay scrollbar is a library implementing a new GTK Widget enabling
 a dynamic overlay behavior.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar

Package: libxcb-glx0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 149
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X C Binding, glx extension
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-glx, the glx extension for the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: ttf-punjabi-fonts
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 220
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ttf-indic-fonts
Version: 1:0.5.11ubuntu1
Suggests: xserver-xfree86 | xserver | xfs, x-ttcidfont-conf
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-ttf-punjabi-fonts.conf d2836496e3df145d1753357025479b1f
Description: Free TrueType fonts for the Punjabi language
 Fonts for the Punjabi language which is spoken in the Punjab region of India
 and Pakistan. Fonts in this package use the Gurmukhi script. In Pakistan,
 Punjabi is written using Arabic script. The Devanagari script is also
 sometimes used in India.
Homepage: http://debian-in.alioth.debian.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian-IN Team <debian-in-workers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: lshw
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 712
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 02.15-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Recommends: pciutils, usbutils
Description: information about hardware configuration
 A small tool to provide detailed information on the hardware
 configuration of the machine. It can report exact memory
 configuration, firmware version, mainboard configuration, CPU version
 and speed, cache configuration, bus speed, etc. on DMI-capable x86
 systems, on some PowerPC machines (PowerMac G4 is known to work) and AMD64.
 .
 Information can be output in plain text, HTML or XML.
Original-Maintainer: Ghe Rivero <ghe.rivero@gmail.com>

Package: evince
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1085
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.4
Provides: djvu-viewer, pdf-viewer, postscript-viewer
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libevince3-3 (= 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.22.2), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.2), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91), libsm6, libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), evince-common (>= 3.4), evince-common (<< 3.5), gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.17.1), shared-mime-info
Recommends: dbus-x11, gvfs
Suggests: unrar, poppler-data, nautilus, apparmor
Conflicts: evince-gtk
Description: Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer
 Evince is a simple multi-page document viewer.  It can display and print
 PostScript (PS), Encapsulated PostScript (EPS), DJVU, DVI and Portable
 Document Format (PDF) files.
 When supported by the document, it also allows searching for text,
 copying text to the clipboard, hypertext navigation, and
 table-of-contents bookmarks.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: evince-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 2400
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: evince
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.4
Replaces: evince (<< 2.30.3-1), evince-gtk (<< 2.26.2)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gsettings-desktop-schemas
Conffiles:
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/evince ccdac1d59673e21feb4e48e8026725f6
 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.evince 300fc497a2209ae0e4c2465eeae9bef2
Description: Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer - common files
 Evince is a simple multi-page document viewer.  It can display and print
 PostScript (PS), Encapsulated PostScript (EPS), DJVU, DVI and Portable
 Document Format (PDF) files.
 When supported by the document, it also allows searching for text,
 copying text to the clipboard, hypertext navigation, and
 table-of-contents bookmarks.
 .
 This package contains shared files for evince and evince-gtk packages.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libshout3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 114
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libshout
Version: 2.2.2-7ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3), libspeex1 (>= 1.2~beta3-1), libtheora0 (>= 0.0.0.alpha7.dfsg), libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: MP3/Ogg Vorbis broadcast streaming library
 A library for communicating with and sending data to Icecast and Icecast 2
 streaming audio servers.  It handles the socket connection, the timing of
 the data transmission, and prevents bad data from getting to the server.
Homepage: http://www.icecast.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libvte-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 436
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: vte
Version: 1:0.28.2-3ubuntu2
Replaces: libvte2 (<= 0.5.1-2)
Breaks: libvte9 (<< 1:0.28)
Description: Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.x - common files
 The VTE library provides a terminal emulator widget VteTerminal for
 applications using the GTK+ toolkit. It also provides the VtePTY object
 containing functions for starting a new process on a new
 pseudo-terminal and for manipulating pseudo-terminals.
 .
 This package contains internationalization files for the VTE library
 and common files for the GTK+ 2.x version.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libglapi-mesa
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 228
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mesa
Version: 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: free implementation of the GL API -- shared library
 The Mesa GL API module is responsible for dispatching all the gl*
 functions. It is intended to be mainly used by both the libgles1-mesa
 and libgles2-mesa packages.
Homepage: http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: printer-driver-ptouch
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ptouch-driver
Version: 1.3-3ubuntu0.1
Replaces: ptouch-driver (<< 1.3-2~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), python, xz-utils, ghostscript
Breaks: ptouch-driver (<< 1.3-2~)
Description: printer driver Brother P-touch label printers
 The ptouch driver is an open source driver for the Brother P-touch label
 printers, from the QL-* and PT-* series.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.diku.dk/hjemmesider/ansatte/panic/P-touch/

Package: libtiff4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 494
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: tiff
Version: 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Tag Image File Format (TIFF) library
 libtiff is a library providing support for the Tag Image File Format
 (TIFF), a widely used format for storing image data.  This package
 includes the shared library.
Homepage: http://libtiff.maptools.org
Original-Maintainer: Jay Berkenbilt <qjb@debian.org>

Package: libtiff4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 489
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: tiff
Version: 3.9.5-2ubuntu1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Tag Image File Format (TIFF) library
 libtiff is a library providing support for the Tag Image File Format
 (TIFF), a widely used format for storing image data.  This package
 includes the shared library.
Homepage: http://libtiff.maptools.org
Original-Maintainer: Jay Berkenbilt <qjb@debian.org>

Package: librtmp0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 143
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rtmpdump
Version: 2.4~20110711.gitc28f1bab-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.5.0-0), libgnutls26 (>= 2.9.11-0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: toolkit for RTMP streams (shared library)
 A small dumper for media content streamed over the RTMP protocol (like BBC's
 iPlayer high quality streams). Supplying an rtmp URL will result in a dumped
 flv file, which can be played/transcoded using ffmpeg/mplayer, etc.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries, header files needed by
 programs that want to use librtmp.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://rtmpdump.mplayerhq.hu/

Package: libaudiofile1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 250
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: audiofile
Version: 0.3.3-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Open-source version of SGI's audiofile library
 The audiofile library allows the processing of audio data to and from audio
 files of many common formats (currently AIFF, AIFF-C, WAVE, NeXT/Sun, BICS,
 and raw data).
 .
 This package contains the library needed to run executables using
 libaudiofile.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://audiofile.68k.org/

Package: libtar0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libtar
Version: 1.2.11-8
Replaces: libtar
Provides: libtar
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Breaks: libtar
Description: C library for manipulating tar archives
 libtar allows programs to create, extract and test tar archives.
 It supports both the strict POSIX tar format and many of the commonly-used
 GNU extensions.
Original-Maintainer: Magnus Holmgren <holmgren@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.feep.net/libtar/

Package: socat
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: net
Installed-Size: 886
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.7.1.3-1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libreadline5 (>= 5.2), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), libwrap0 (>= 7.6-4~)
Description: multipurpose relay for bidirectional data transfer
 Socat (for SOcket CAT) establishes two bidirectional byte streams
 and transfers data between them. Data channels may be files, pipes,
 devices (terminal or modem, etc.), or sockets (Unix, IPv4, IPv6, raw,
 UDP, TCP, SSL). It provides forking, logging and tracing, different
 modes for interprocess communication and many more options.
 .
 It can be used, for example, as a TCP relay (one-shot or daemon),
 as an external socksifier, as a shell interface to Unix sockets,
 as an IPv6 relay, as a netcat and rinetd replacement, to redirect
 TCP-oriented programs to a serial line, or to establish a relatively
 secure environment (su and chroot) for running client or server shell
 scripts inside network connections. Socat supports sctp as of 1.7.0.
Original-Maintainer: Chris Taylor <ctaylor@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.dest-unreach.org/socat/

Package: libopencc1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 8892
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: opencc
Version: 0.3.0-1
Replaces: libopencc0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Conflicts: libopencc0
Description: simplified-traditional chinese conversion library - runtime
 opencc is a library for converting character between traditional chinese and
 simplified chinese.
 .
 This package includes the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: IME Packaging Team <pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/opencc

Package: libboost-filesystem1.46.1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 185
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: boost1.46
Version: 1.46.1-7ubuntu3
Depends: libboost-system1.46.1 (>= 1.46.1-1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: filesystem operations (portable paths, iteration over directories, etc) in C++
 This package forms part of the Boost C++ Libraries collection.
 .
 The Boost Filesystem Library provides portable facilities to query and
 manipulate paths, files, and directories.  The goal is to
 facilitate portable script-like operations from within C++ programs.
Homepage: http://boost.org/libs/filesystem/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Boost Team <pkg-boost-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-gobject-2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: oldlibs
Installed-Size: 952
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pygobject-2
Version: 2.28.6-10ubuntu1
Replaces: python-gobject (<< 2.90)
Provides: python2.7-gobject, python2.7-gobject-2
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.14), libffi6 (>= 3.0.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0)
Suggests: python-gobject-2-dbg
Breaks: python-gobject (<< 2.90)
Description: deprecated static Python bindings for the GObject library
 GObject is an abstraction layer that allows programming with an object
 paradigm that is compatible with many languages. It is a part of Glib,
 the core library used to build GTK+ and GNOME.
 .
 This package contains the static Python bindings for gobject, glib, and gio.
 These are deprecated by dynamic gobject-introspection bindings (which are
 provided with the python-gobject package), and should not be used in newly
 written code. These static bindings just exist to provide backwards
 compatibility for GNOME 2 based software.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: klibc-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 367
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: klibc
Version: 1.5.25-1ubuntu2
Depends: libklibc (= 1.5.25-1ubuntu2)
Description: small utilities built with klibc for early boot
 This package contains a collection of programs that are linked
 against klibc. These duplicate some of the functionality of a
 regular Linux toolset, but are typically much smaller than their
 full-function counterparts.  They are intended for inclusion in
 initramfs images and embedded systems.
Original-Maintainer: maximilian attems <maks@debian.org>

Package: indicator-sound
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 366
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.8.5.0-0ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 (>= 0.4.2), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libido3-0.1-0 (>= 0.1.9), libindicator3-7, libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, pulseaudio
Description: System sound indicator.
 System sound indicator which provides easy control of the PulseAudio sound
 daemon.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound
Original-Maintainer: Conor Curran <conor.curran@canonical.com>

Package: liblapack3gf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 9228
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lapack
Version: 3.3.1-1
Replaces: lapack99
Provides: liblapack.so.3gf
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, libblas3gf | libblas.so.3gf | libatlas3gf-base, libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgfortran3 (>= 4.6)
Conflicts: lapack99
Description: library of linear algebra routines 3 - shared version
 LAPACK version 3.X is a comprehensive FORTRAN library that does
 linear algebra operations including matrix inversions, least
 squared solutions to linear sets of equations, eigenvector
 analysis, singular value decomposition, etc. It is a very
 comprehensive and reputable package that has found extensive
 use in the scientific community.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Science Team <debian-science-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.netlib.org/lapack/

Package: e2fslibs
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 370
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: e2fsprogs
Version: 1.42-1ubuntu2
Replaces: e2fsprogs (<< 1.34-1)
Provides: libe2p2, libext2fs2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: ext2/ext3/ext4 file system libraries
 The ext2, ext3 and ext4 file systems are successors of the original ext
 ("extended") file system. They are the main file system types used for
 hard disks on Debian and other Linux systems.
 .
 This package provides the ext2fs and e2p libraries, for userspace software
 that directly accesses extended file systems. Programs that use libext2fs
 include e2fsck, mke2fs, and tune2fs. Programs that use libe2p include
 dumpe2fs, chattr, and lsattr.
Homepage: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Theodore Y. Ts'o <tytso@mit.edu>

Package: libgnome-menu2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 152
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-menus2
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu7
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0)
Description: GNOME implementation of the freedesktop menu specification
 The package contains an implementation of the draft
 "Desktop Menu Specification" from freedesktop.org:
 .
 http://www.freedesktop.org/Standards/menu-spec
 .
 Also contained here are the GNOME menu layout configuration files, .directory
 files and assorted menu related utility programs.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: libquvi7
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libquvi
Version: 0.4.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), liblua5.1-0, libquvi-scripts
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support, dpkg (>= 1.15.6)
Description: library for parsing video download links (runtime libraries)
 Library to parse Adobe flash video download links. It supports Youtube
 and other similar video websites. It provides access to functionality and
 data through an API, and does not enable or require the use of the
 flash technology.
Original-Maintainer: Alejandro Garrido Mota <garridomota@gmail.com>
Homepage: http://quvi.sourceforge.net

Package: libqtdee2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 93
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libqtdee
Version: 0.2.4-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libqtdee1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 0.5.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libqt4-declarative (>= 4:4.7.0~rc1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.6.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libqt4-dbus
Breaks: libqtdee1
Description: Qt binding and QML plugin for Dee - shared library
 Simple Qt binding and QML plugin for Dee (https://launchpad.net/dee).
Original-Maintainer: Olivier Tilloy <olivier.tilloy@canonical.com>

Package: python-smbc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 90
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.13-0ubuntu1
Provides: python2.7-smbc
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libsmbclient (>= 2:3.2.0), python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python bindings for Samba clients (libsmbclient)
 A module for using the Samba client API in Python programs.
Homepage: http://cyberelk.net/tim/software/pysmbc/

Package: thunderbird
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: mail
Installed-Size: 49205
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: mozilla-thunderbird, thunderbird-gnome-support (<= 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu3)
Provides: mail-reader
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.9), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.8), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libx11-6, libxext6, libxrender1, libxt6
Recommends: myspell-en-us | hunspell-dictionary | myspell-dictionary, thunderbird-globalmenu, libcanberra0
Suggests: thunderbird-gnome-support, latex-xft-fonts, libthai0
Breaks: thunderbird-gnome-support (<= 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu3)
Conflicts: mozilla-thunderbird
Conffiles:
 /etc/thunderbird/syspref.js 09e457e65435a1a043521f2bd19cd2a1
 /etc/apport/native-origins.d/thunderbird 237203a3ee75e1b45122f13fa8abf8ce
 /etc/apport/blacklist.d/thunderbird c2067afdda11f2a3b21aba4980eb379d
Description: Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter
 Thunderbird is a full-featured email, RSS and newsgroup client that makes
 emailing safer, faster and easier than ever before. It supports different mail
 accounts (POP, IMAP, Gmail), has a simple mail account setup wizard, one-
 click address book, tabbed interface, an integrated learning spam filter,
 advanced search and indexing capabilities, and offers easy organization
 of mails with tagging and virtual folders. It also features unrivalled
 extensibility.

Package: hydrogen
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 16700
Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.9.6~beta2-1~12.04
Depends: libarchive12, libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libportaudio2 (>= 19+svn20101113), libportmidi0, libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-xmlpatterns (>= 4:4.6.1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Recommends: hydrogen-drumkits, rubberband-cli
Description: advanced drum machine/step sequencer
 Hydrogen is an advanced drum machine.  It's main goal is to bring
 professional yet simple and intuitive pattern-based drum programming.
 .
 General features:
  * Very user-friendly, modular, fast and intuitive graphical interface
    based on QT 4.
  * Sample-based stereo audio engine, with import of sound samples in
    .wav, .au and .aiff formats.
  * Support of samples in compressed FLAC file.
 .
 Sequencer and mixer features:
  * Pattern-based sequencer, with unlimited number of patterns and
    ability to chain patterns into a song.
  * Up to 64 ticks per pattern with individual level per event and
    variable pattern length.
  * 32 instrument tracks with volume, mute, solo, pan capabilities.
  * Multi layer support for instruments (up to 16 samples for each
    instrument).
  * Ability to import/export song files.
  * Unique human velocity, human time, pitch and swing functions.
  * Multiple patterns playing at once.
 .
 Other features:
  * JACK, ALSA, PortAudio and OSS audio drivers.
  * ALSA MIDI and PortMidi input with assignable midi-in channel (1..16,
    ALL).
  * Import/export of drumkits.
  * Export song to wav file.
  * Export song to midi file.
Homepage: http://www.hydrogen-music.org/

Package: libassuan0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 124
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libassuan
Version: 2.0.2-1ubuntu1
Replaces: libassuan2-0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libassuan2-0
Description: IPC library for the GnuPG components
 An IPC library used by the next generation of GnuPG and its various
 components.
Homepage: http://www.gnupg.org/(en)/related_software/libassuan/index.html
Original-Maintainer: Eric Dorland <eric@debian.org>

Package: xfonts-scalable
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 532
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:1.0.3-1
Depends: xfonts-utils
Suggests: xfs | xserver
Conflicts: xfntscl
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/fonts/Type1/xfonts-scalable.scale b579d5c7759383647c486da590d60815
Description: scalable fonts for X
 xfonts-scalable provides fonts that can be drawn at any size by the X server
 or font server without loss of quality.  In most cases it is desirable to
 have the X font server (xfs) and/or an X server installed to make the fonts
 available to X clients.
 .
 This package is missing three fonts from the X.Org source archives
 because the license terms on the fonts do not meet the Debian Free
 Software Guidelines; they are the Type1 fonts Adobe Utopia, IBM Courier,
 and Bigelow & Holmes (B&H) Luxi.
 .
 This package requires the xutils package to prepare the font directories
 for use by an X server or X font server.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libdevmapper-event1.02.1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 70
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lvm2 (2.02.66-4ubuntu7.1)
Version: 2:1.02.48-4ubuntu7.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libdevmapper1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.36)
Description: The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace library
 The Linux Kernel Device Mapper is the LVM (Linux Logical Volume Management)
 Team's implementation of a minimalistic kernel-space driver that handles
 volume management, while keeping knowledge of the underlying device layout
 in user-space.  This makes it useful for not only LVM, but EVMS, software
 raid, and other drivers that create "virtual" block devices.
 .
 This package contains the userspace library to help with event monitoring
 for devmapper devices, in conjunction with the dmevent daemon.
Homepage: http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/
Original-Maintainer: Debian LVM Team <pkg-lvm-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: udisks
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 1100
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.4-5ubuntu2.1
Replaces: devicekit-disks
Depends: libatasmart4 (>= 0.13), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libdevmapper1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.20), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), liblvm2app2.2 (>= 2.02.66), libparted0debian1 (>= 2.2-1), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), libsgutils2-2 (>= 1.27), libudev0 (>= 147), udev, dbus
Recommends: policykit-1, hdparm, dosfstools, mtools, ntfs-3g, eject, cryptsetup-bin
Suggests: xfsprogs, reiserfsprogs, mdadm
Breaks: libgdu-gtk0 (<< 2.28), libgdu0 (<< 2.28)
Conflicts: devicekit-disks
Conffiles:
 /etc/avahi/services/udisks.service a0372c812d283ec1973c2461afd64774
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.UDisks.conf ed1fcf897e31049909a921f2b4cfd026
Description: storage media interface
 The udisks daemon serves as an interface to system block devices,
 implemented via D-Bus. It handles operations such as querying, mounting,
 unmounting, formatting, or detaching storage devices such as hard disks
 or USB thumb drives.
 .
 This package also provides the udisks utility, which can be used to
 trigger these operations from the command line (if permitted by
 PolicyKit). External tools such as hdparm are used if available to
 implement extra operations, such as configuring disk spindown times.
 .
 Creating or modifying file systems such as XFS, RAID, or LUKS encryption
 requires that the corresponding mkfs.* and admin tools are installed, such as
 dosfstools and mtools for VFAT, xfsprogs for XFS, or cryptsetup for LUKS.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/udisks
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: fonts-tlwg-kinnari
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 517
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-01-tlwg-kinnari.conf e24bb4bb2e90c7e41d950cb9ff6c5fdf
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/89-tlwg-kinnari-synthetic.conf 90c4b677d2f799dfb41178f1b9a5d242
Description: Thai Kinnari font
 This package provides Thai Kinnari font, code-named "NF1", from the
 National Font Project.
 .
 The font provides Times-compatible Thai glyphs traditionally used in
 school books and official documents.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: radeontool
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 231
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.6.2-1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libpciaccess0
Description: utility to control ATI Radeon backlight functions on laptops
 Radeontool is a small utility to control ATI Radeon based laptops' backlight
 and external output functions. It is also able to dump the contents of
 registers for debugging purposes.
 .
 WARNING: Radeontool code has not been completely audited and may contain bugs
 that could damage your hardware. Use at your own risk.
Original-Maintainer: Luigi Gangitano <luigi@debian.org>

Package: brasero-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1968
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: brasero
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: brasero (<< 2.26)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Breaks: brasero (<< 2.26)
Description: Common files for the Brasero CD burning application and library
 Brasero is a simple application to burn, copy and erase CD and DVD
 media.
 .
 This package contains the common files and translations.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/brasero/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: dictionaries-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 889
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.12.1ubuntu2
Replaces: openoffice.org-updatedicts
Provides: openoffice.org-updatedicts
Depends: debconf (>= 1.5.5) | debconf-2.0, libtext-iconv-perl
Suggests: ispell, emacsen-common, jed-extra
Breaks: hunspell-ar (<= 0.0.0+20080110-1.1), hunspell-da (<= 1:3.1.0), hunspell-de-at (<= 20100727-1), hunspell-de-ch (<= 20100727-1), hunspell-de-de (<= 20100727-1), hunspell-en-us (<= 20070829-4ubuntu2), hunspell-eu-es (<= 0.4.20081029-4), hunspell-gl-es (<= 2.2a-8), hunspell-kk (<= 1.1-1), hunspell-ko (<= 0.5.3-1), hunspell-se (<= 1.0~beta6.20081222-1.1), hunspell-uz (<= 0.6-3.1), hyphen-en-us (<< 2.8.3-1), myspell-bg (<= 3.0-12), myspell-ca (<= 0.6-10), myspell-cs (<= 20040229-5), myspell-da (<= 1.6.25-1), myspell-de-at (<= 20100727-1), myspell-de-ch (<= 20100727-1), myspell-de-de (<= 20100727-1), myspell-de-de-oldspell (<= 1:2-27), myspell-el-gr (<= 0.8-1), myspell-en-au (<= 2.1-5), myspell-eo (<= 2.1.2000.02.25-42), myspell-es (<= 1.11-1), myspell-et (<= 1:20030606-12.1), myspell-fa (<= 0.20070816-2), myspell-fi (<= 0.7-17.3), myspell-fo (<= 0.2.44-2), myspell-fr (<= 1.4-25), myspell-fr-gut (<= 1:1.0-28), myspell-ga (<= 2.0-20), myspell-gd (<= 0.50-7), myspell-gv (<= 0.50-9), myspell-he (<= 1.1-1), myspell-hr (<= 20060617-2), myspell-hu (<= 1.2-0ubuntu2), myspell-hy (<= 0.20.0-1), myspell-ku (<= 0.20.0-2), myspell-lv (<= 0.9.3-2), myspell-nb (<= 2.0.10-3.2), myspell-nl (<= 1:2.0-1), myspell-nn (<= 2.0.10-3.2), myspell-nr (<< 20070206-4ubuntu1), myspell-ns (<< 20070206-4ubuntu1), myspell-pl (<= 20100612-1), myspell-pt-br (<= 20101030-1), myspell-pt-pt (<= 20091013-2), myspell-ru (<= 0.99g5-8.1), myspell-sk (<= 0.5.5a-2.1fakesync1), myspell-sl (<< 1.0-3ubuntu1), myspell-ss (<< 20070206-4ubuntu1), myspell-sv-se (<= 1.3.8-6-2.2), myspell-tn (<< 20070206-4ubuntu1), myspell-ts (<< 20070207-4ubuntu1), myspell-uk (<= 1.6.0-1), myspell-ve (<< 20070206-3ubuntu1), myspell-xh (<< 20070206-4ubuntu1), myspell-zu (<< 20070207-5ubuntu1), mythes-it (<= 2.0.7.gh.deb1-3), openoffice.org-thesaurus-it (<< 2.0.7.gh.deb1-1.1ubuntu3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/emacs/site-start.d/50dictionaries-common.el 91404c49be9f4d4370ff49ae417a1319
Description: Common utilities for spelling dictionary tools
 These are utilities shared by all ispell, myspell and wordlist
 dictionaries, including support for some tools that use ispell
 (like emacsen, jed and mutt) and some patched spell-checking
 lisp files for better system integration.
 More info about naming conventions and availability of those
 dictionaries in README.Debian file.
 .
 Maintainers should install dictionaries-common-dev as well, and
 read its documentation.
Homepage: http://dict-common.alioth.debian.org
Original-Maintainer: Agustin Martin Domingo <agmartin@debian.org>

Package: flashplugin-installer
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: contrib/web
Installed-Size: 136
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: flashplugin-nonfree
Version: 11.2.202.243ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: flashplugin (<< 6), flashplugin-downloader (<< 11.1.102.55ubuntu3), flashplugin-nonfree (<< 11.0.1.152ubuntu1)
Provides: flashplugin-nonfree
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, wget, libgtk2.0-0, fontconfig, libxt6, libxext6, libatk1.0-0, libc6, libcairo2, libexpat1, libfontconfig1, libfreetype6, libglib2.0-0, libice6, libpango1.0-0, libpng12-0, libsm6, libx11-6, libxau6, libxcursor1, libxdmcp6, libxfixes3, libxi6, libxinerama1, libxrandr2, libxrender1, zlib1g, libnss3-1d, libnspr4-0d, libcurl3 | libcurl3-gnutls, libasound2, update-notifier-common (>= 0.119ubuntu2)
Recommends: libasound2-plugins (>= 1.0.16)
Suggests: firefox, x-ttcidfont-conf, ttf-mscorefonts-installer, ttf-bitstream-vera | ttf-dejavu, ttf-xfree86-nonfree, xfs
Breaks: flashplugin-downloader (<< 11.1.102.55ubuntu3)
Conflicts: flashplayer-mozilla, flashplugin (<< 6), flashplugin-nonfree (<< 11.0.1.152ubuntu1), libflashsupport
Description: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
 Downloads and Installs the Adobe Flash Player plugin. The Adobe Flash Player
 plugin supports playing of media and other dynamic content online.
 .
 The Adobe Flash Player plugin will work with a range of web-browsers including,
 limited to:
  * Firefox
  * Chromium
  * SeaMonkey
  * Iceweasel
  * Iceape
  * Galeon
  * Epiphany
  * Konqueror
 .
 WARNING: Installing this Ubuntu package causes the Adobe Flash Player plugin to
 be downloaded from the Adobe web site. The distribution license of the
 Adobe Flash Player plugin is available at www.adobe.com. Installing this
 Ubuntu package implies that you have accepted the terms of that license.
Homepage: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer.html
Npp-Applications: ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384, 92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a, aa5ca914-c309-495d-91cf-3141bbb04115
Npp-Description: Adobe Flash SWF Player (http://www.adobe.com)
Npp-File: libflashplayer.so
Npp-Mimetype: application/x-shockwave-flash
Npp-Name: Adobe Flash Player (installer)
Original-Maintainer: Bart Martens <bartm@knars.be>

Package: libkrb5support0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 110
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: krb5
Version: 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
Replaces: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-9)
Description: MIT Kerberos runtime libraries - Support library
 Kerberos is a system for authenticating users and services on a network.
 Kerberos is a trusted third-party service.  That means that there is a
 third party (the Kerberos server) that is trusted by all the entities on
 the network (users and services, usually called "principals").
 .
 This is the MIT reference implementation of Kerberos V5.
 .
 This package contains an internal runtime support library used by other
 Kerberos libraries.
Homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hartman <hartmans@debian.org>

Package: libkrb5support0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 109
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: krb5
Version: 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
Replaces: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-9)
Description: MIT Kerberos runtime libraries - Support library
 Kerberos is a system for authenticating users and services on a network.
 Kerberos is a trusted third-party service.  That means that there is a
 third party (the Kerberos server) that is trusted by all the entities on
 the network (users and services, usually called "principals").
 .
 This is the MIT reference implementation of Kerberos V5.
 .
 This package contains an internal runtime support library used by other
 Kerberos libraries.
Homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hartman <hartmans@debian.org>

Package: libgs9
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 10033
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ghostscript
Version: 9.05~dfsg-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libidn11 (>= 1.13), libijs-0.35 (>= 0.35), libjasper1, libjbig2dec0 (>= 0.11-1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liblcms2-2 (>= 2.2+git20110628-2), libpaper1, libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libtiff4, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), gs-cjk-resource, libgs9-common (= 9.05~dfsg-0ubuntu4.2)
Description: interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF - Library
 GPL Ghostscript is used for PostScript/PDF preview and printing.
 Usually as a back-end to a program such as ghostview, it can display
 PostScript and PDF documents in an X11 environment.
 .
 This package provides the Ghostscript library which makes the
 facilities of GPL Ghostscript available to applications.
Homepage: http://www.ghostscript.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: gnome-session
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 205
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.2.1-0ubuntu8
Replaces: gnome-session-bin (<< 3.0), gnome-session-common (<< 3.0.0-2ubuntu1), gnome3-session
Provides: gnome3-session, x-session-manager
Depends: gnome-settings-daemon (>= 3.0), nautilus, gnome-session-bin (>= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8), gnome-session-bin (<< 3.3), gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8)
Recommends: unity | unity-2d | gnome-shell (>= 3.0)
Suggests: gnome-user-guide, desktop-base, gnome-keyring, gnome-session-fallback
Breaks: bug-buddy (<< 2.20), gnome-power-manager (<< 2.28), unity-2d (<< 5.4~), xserver-xorg (<< 1:7.4)
Conflicts: gnome3-session
Description: GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session
 The GNOME Session Manager is in charge of starting the core components
 of the GNOME desktop, and applications that should be launched at
 login time. It also features a way to save and restore currently
 running applications.
 .
 This package contains the required components for the standard GNOME 3
 session, based on the GNOME Shell. It can be started from a display
 manager such as GDM, and requires 3D acceleration to work properly.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: samba-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 665
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: samba
Version: 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3
Replaces: samba (<< 3.0.20b-1), samba4-common (<< 4.0.0~alpha7-1)
Depends: ucf, debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
Recommends: samba-common-bin
Conflicts: samba4-common (<< 4.0.0~alpha7-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/samba 732cae8c1d0d7a7f80e8597ae551ea0d
 /etc/pam.d/samba a69b859744494a52ecf10bb604544093
 /etc/samba/gdbcommands 898c523d1c11feeac45538a65d00c838
Description: common files used by both the Samba server and client
 Samba is an implementation of the SMB/CIFS protocol for Unix systems,
 providing support for cross-platform file and printer sharing with
 Microsoft Windows, OS X, and other Unix systems.
 .
 This package contains common files used by both Samba 3 and Samba 4.
Homepage: http://www.samba.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Samba Maintainers <pkg-samba-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ttf-wqy-microhei
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 5147
Maintainer: Zhengpeng Hou <zhengpeng-hou@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.2.0-beta-1ubuntu1
Recommends: fontconfig (>= 2.3.1-1)
Description: A droid derived Sans-Seri style CJK font
 WenQuanYi Micro Hei font family is a Sans-Serif style (also known as Hei,
 Gothic or Dotum among the Chinese/Japanese/Korean users) high quality
 CJK outline font. It was derived from "Droid Sans Fallback", "Droid
 Sans" and "Droid Sans Mono" released by Google Corp. This font package
 contains two faces, "Micro Hei" and "Micro Hei Mono", in form of a
 True-Type Collection (ttc) file. All the unified CJK Han glyphs, i.e.
 GBK Hanzi, in the range of U+4E00-U+9FC3 defined in Unicode Standard 5.1
 are covered, with additional support to many other international
 languages such as Latin, Extended Latin, Hanguls and Kanas. The font
 file is extremely compact (~5M) compared with most known CJK fonts.
 As a result, it can be used for hand-held devices or embedded systems, or
 used on PC with a significantly small memory footprint. Because both
 font faces carry hinting and kerning instructions for Latin glyphs,
 they are the excellent choices for desktop fonts.
Homepage: http://wqy.sourceforge.net/

Package: gir1.2-pango-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 223
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pango1.0
Version: 1.30.0-0ubuntu3.1
Replaces: gir1.0-gtk-2.0 (<< 2.22), gir1.0-pango-1.0, gobject-introspection-repository
Depends: gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-glib-2.0, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.29.4)
Conflicts: gir1.0-pango-1.0
Description: Layout and rendering of internationalized text - gir bindings
 Pango is a library for layout and rendering of text, with an emphasis
 on internationalization. Pango can be used anywhere that text layout is
 needed. however, most of the work on Pango-1.0 was done using the GTK+
 widget toolkit as a test platform. Pango forms the core of text and
 font handling for GTK+-2.0.
 .
 Pango is designed to be modular; the core Pango layout can be used with
 four different font backends:
  - Core X windowing system fonts
  - Client-side fonts on X using the Xft library
  - Direct rendering of scalable fonts using the FreeType library
  - Native fonts on Microsoft backends
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: python-louis
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: liblouis
Version: 2.3.0-3
Provides: python2.7-louis
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), liblouis2 (>= 2.3.0-3)
Description: Python bindings for liblouis
 Liblouis is a braille translator and back-translator.  It features support for
 computer and literary braille, supports contracted and uncontracted translation
 for many languages and has support for hyphenation.  Liblouis also supports
 math braille (Nemeth and Marburg).
 .
 This package contains Python bindings.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/liblouis/

Package: fonts-tlwg-typewriter
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 425
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Description: Thai TlwgTypewriter font
 This package provides Thai TlwgTypewriter monospace font from TLWG.
 .
 The font provides Thai semi-monospace font, i.e. all glyphs are of the
 same width, except combining characters.
 .
 The glyph shapes are designed to look like Thai X bitmap font for terminal.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: libcdio-paranoia1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 174
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcdio
Version: 0.83-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcdio-cdda1, libcdio13
Description: library to read digital audio CDs with error correction
 This library is made to read digital audio CDs, with error
 correction. It does its best to correct errors and jitter that happen
 when reading such discs. As it uses libcdio as a backend, it supports
 the same kind of CDROM drives (and images) as libcdio.
Original-Maintainer: Nicolas Boullis <nboullis@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/libcdio/

Package: libfolks-eds25
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 264
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: folks
Version: 0.6.8-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libebook-1.2-12 (>= 3.2.3), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libfolks25 (>= 0.6.8), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), evolution-data-server (>= 3.2.0)
Recommends: folks-common (= 0.6.8-2)
Description: Evolution-data-server backend for libfolks
 libfolks is a library that aggregates people from multiple sources
 (eg, Telepathy connection managers and eventually evolution data server,
 Facebook, etc.) to create metacontacts.
 .
 This package contains the EDS backend for libfolks
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Folks

Package: libgtkglext1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 406
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtkglext
Version: 1.2.0-2fakesync1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libglu1-mesa | libglu1, libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.20.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libx11-6, libxmu6
Description: OpenGL Extension to GTK+ (shared libraries)
 GtkGLExt provides the GDK objects to support OpenGL rendering in GTK+,
 and GtkWidget API add-ons to make GTK+ widgets OpenGL-capable.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gtkglext/
Original-Maintainer: Bart Martens <bartm@debian.org>

Package: telepathy-logger
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 77
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libtelepathy-logger2 (= 0.4.0-0ubuntu1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25.11), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.15.6), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Description: Telepathy logger service - Daemon
 This package contains the Telepathy Logger daemon.
 .
 Telepathy is a D-Bus framework for unifying real time communication,
 including instant messaging, voice calls and video calls. It abstracts
 differences between protocols to provide a unified interface for
 applications.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/

Package: wget
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: web
Installed-Size: 600
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.13.4-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libidn11 (>= 1.13), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Conflicts: wget-ssl
Conffiles:
 /etc/wgetrc 12cbbf1f2f88dc3b0b289cd368761b7e
Description: retrieves files from the web
 Wget is a network utility to retrieve files from the web
 using HTTP(S) and FTP, the two most widely used internet
 protocols. It works non-interactively, so it will work in
 the background, after having logged off. The program supports
 recursive retrieval of web-authoring pages as well as FTP
 sites -- you can use Wget to make mirrors of archives and
 home pages or to travel the web like a WWW robot.
 .
 Wget works particularly well with slow or unstable connections
 by continuing to retrieve a document until the document is fully
 downloaded. Re-getting files from where it left off works on
 servers (both HTTP and FTP) that support it. Both HTTP and FTP
 retrievals can be time stamped, so Wget can see if the remote
 file has changed since the last retrieval and automatically
 retrieve the new version if it has.
 .
 Wget supports proxy servers; this can lighten the network load,
 speed up retrieval, and provide access behind firewalls.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/
Original-Maintainer: Nol Kthe <noel@debian.org>

Package: libgl1-mesa-glx
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 480
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mesa
Version: 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.1
Replaces: libgl1, libgl1-mesa-dri (<< 6.4.0)
Provides: libgl1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdrm2 (>= 2.3.1), libglapi-mesa (= 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.1), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libx11-xcb1, libxcb-glx0 (>= 1.8), libxcb1, libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxxf86vm1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 7.2)
Breaks: fglrx-glx (<< 1:11-6-1), libgl1-nvidia-alternatives (<= 275.09.07-1)
Conflicts: libgl1, libgl1-mesa-dri (<< 6.4.0)
Description: free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime
 This version of Mesa provides GLX and DRI capabilities: it is capable of
 both direct and indirect rendering.  For direct rendering, it can use DRI
 modules from the libgl1-mesa-dri package to accelerate drawing.
 .
 This package does not include the modules themselves: these can be found
 in the libgl1-mesa-dri package.
 .
 For a complete description of Mesa, please look at the
 libgl1-mesa-swx11 package.
Homepage: http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libutouch-geis1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 225
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: utouch-geis
Version: 2.2.9-0ubuntu3
Depends: libutouch-grail1 (>= 2.0.1), libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libutouch-frame1 (>= 2.0.0), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.2.99.901), libx11-xcb1, libxcb1, libxext6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.5.99.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Gesture engine interface support
 A common API for clients of a systemwide gesture recognition and propagation
 engine.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/utouch-geis

Package: x11-utils
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 590
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 7.6+4ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfontenc1, libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libx11-6, libxaw7, libxcb-shape0, libxcb1 (>= 1.6), libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxext6, libxft2 (>> 2.1.1), libxi6, libxinerama1, libxmu6, libxmuu1, libxrender1, libxt6, libxtst6, libxv1, libxxf86dga1, libxxf86vm1
Suggests: mesa-utils
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Viewres 4f77da598593ff07cda9d2d147a07772
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xmessage-color ca383db9e4e9648bda0952ad6b8a2115
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Editres 04c860eb13ac3a4e8d74ebebcf3da76c
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XFontSel d917f63ef27294544ab192a3e33e30df
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Viewres-color ff9c397a80443790a97b909050f63282
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xmessage eed84b35dde8b18e7dcfc80e75c1da67
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Editres-color f16b07f1caf85b42cd40355e23d927a0
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xfd 60b82c8a81cdcfc3876bb03b48120768
Description: X11 utilities
 An X client is a program that interfaces with an X server (almost always via
 the X libraries), and thus with some input and output hardware like a
 graphics card, monitor, keyboard, and pointing device (such as a mouse).
 .
 This package provides a miscellaneous assortment of X utilities
 that ship with the X Window System, including:
  - appres, editres, listres and viewres, which query the X resource database;
  - luit, a filter that can be run between an arbitrary application and a
    UTF-8 terminal emulator;
  - xdpyinfo, a display information utility for X;
  - xdriinfo, query configuration information of DRI drivers;
  - xev, an X event displayer;
  - xfd, a tool that displays all the glyphs in a given X font;
  - xfontsel, a tool for browsing and selecting X fonts;
  - xkill, a tool for terminating misbehaving X clients;
  - xlsatoms, which lists interned atoms defined on an X server;
  - xlsclients, which lists client applications running on an X display;
  - xlsfonts, a server font list displayer;
  - xmessage, a tool to display message or dialog boxes;
  - xprop, a property displayer for X;
  - xvinfo, an Xv extension information utility for X;
  - xwininfo, a window information utility for X;
 .
 The editres and viewres programs use bitmap images provided by the
 xbitmaps package. The luit program requires locale information from
 the libx11-data package.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: base-passwd
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 165
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@debian.org>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.5.24
Replaces: base
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8)
Description: Debian base system master password and group files
 These are the canonical master copies of the user database files
 (/etc/passwd and /etc/group), containing the Debian-allocated user and
 group IDs. The update-passwd tool is provided to keep the system databases
 synchronized with these master files.

Package: nautilus-sendto-empathy
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1855
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: empathy
Version: 3.4.2.3-0ubuntu1
Replaces: nautilus-sendto (<< 2.28.2-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libebook-1.2-12 (>= 3.2.3), libenchant1c2a (>= 1.6), libfolks-telepathy25 (>= 0.6.6), libfolks25 (>= 0.6.2), libgcr-3-1 (>= 2.91.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 3.2.2-2~), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgoa-1.0-0 (>= 3.3.0), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.9), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.6), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libnm-glib4 (>= 0.7.999), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.4.0), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.17.5), libtelepathy-logger2 (>= 0.2.10), libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), empathy-common (= 3.4.2.3-0ubuntu1)
Recommends: nautilus-sendto (>= 2.28.2-2)
Breaks: nautilus-sendto (<< 2.28.2-2)
Description: GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client (nautilus-sendto plugin)
 Instant messaging program supporting text, voice, video, file transfers
 and inter-application communication over many different protocols,
 including: AIM, MSN, Google Talk (Jabber/XMPP), Facebook, Yahoo!, Salut,
 Gadu-Gadu, Groupwise, ICQ and QQ.
 .
 This package contains nautilus-sendto plugin for the Empathy IM application.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: uuid-runtime
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 141
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: util-linux
Version: 2.20.1-1ubuntu3
Replaces: e2fsprogs (<= 1.40.3-1ubuntu1)
Depends: passwd, libuuid1 (>= 2.20.1), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: runtime components for the Universally Unique ID library
 The libuuid library generates and parses 128-bit universally unique
 ids (UUIDs).  A UUID is an identifier that is unique across both
 space and time, with respect to the space of all UUIDs.  A UUID can
 be used for multiple purposes, from tagging objects with an extremely
 short lifetime, to reliably identifying very persistent objects
 across a network.
 .
 See RFC 4122 for more information.
 .
 This package contains the uuidgen program and the uuidd daemon.
 .
 The uuidd daemon is used to generate UUIDs, especially time-based
 UUIDs, in a secure and guaranteed-unique fashion, even in the face
 of large numbers of threads trying to grab UUIDs running on
 different CPUs. It is used by libuuid as well as the uuidgen
 program.
Homepage: http://userweb.kernel.org/~kzak/util-linux/
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: at
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 177
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.1.13-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), upstart-job, lsb-base (>= 3.2-14), libpam-runtime (>= 1.0.1-11)
Suggests: default-mta | mail-transport-agent
Conffiles:
 /etc/pam.d/atd 931055740c22663fcef3e304dcf89c54
 /etc/init/atd.conf 67b61cd5b9745d2c3837b776c2367472
 /etc/at.deny 8cb7e7632119dc26115436938efd2522
Description: Delayed job execution and batch processing
 At and batch read shell commands from standard input
 storing them as a job to be scheduled for execution in the
 future.
 .
 Use
  at    to run the job at a specified time
  batch to run the job when system load levels permit
Original-Maintainer: Ansgar Burchardt <ansgar@debian.org>

Package: bind9-host
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: net
Installed-Size: 171
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bind9
Version: 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4
Replaces: dnsutils (<< 1:9.0.0), host (<< 1:9.7.0)
Provides: host
Depends: libbind9-80 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdns81 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4), libisc83 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4), libisccfg82 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4), liblwres80 (= 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4)
Conflicts: dnsutils (<< 1:9.0.0), host (<< 1:9.7.0)
Description: Version of 'host' bundled with BIND 9.X
 This package provides the 'host' program in the form that is bundled with
 the BIND 9.X sources.
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: transmission-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 836
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: transmission
Version: 2.51-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.4.90), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), libevent-2.0-5 (>= 2.0.16-stable), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libminiupnpc8 (>= 1.6), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), transmission-common (= 2.51-0ubuntu1.1)
Recommends: xdg-utils
Description: lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK interface)
 Transmission is a set of lightweight BitTorrent clients (in GUI, CLI
 and daemon form). All its incarnations feature a very simple, intuitive
 interface on top on an efficient, cross-platform back-end.
 .
 This package contains the GTK stand-alone client.
Homepage: http://www.transmissionbt.com/
Original-Maintainer: Leo Costela <costela@debian.org>

Package: libdbusmenu-gtk3-4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 172
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdbusmenu
Version: 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.5.90), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library for passing menus over DBus - GTK+ version
 libdbusmenu passes a menu structure across DBus so that a program can
 create a menu simply without worrying about how it is displayed on the
 other side of the bus.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by GTK+ applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/dbusmenu
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: consolekit
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 538
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.4.5-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libck-connector0 (>= 0.2.1), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.94), libx11-6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), dbus (>= 1.1.2)
Recommends: libpam-ck-connector
Breaks: udev (<< 147)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/ConsoleKit.conf 9a2dbb48a49638bf1cb1b5ff90755a29
 /etc/ConsoleKit/seats.d/00-primary.seat eb3f3c54b501dbdaf38dbc38a4ee91fe
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90consolekit 628cccb5bdaaf3388da6b09c02eb07c8
 /etc/logrotate.d/consolekit 94c8a5d4828b67bcabe2e9ef0d301921
Description: framework for defining and tracking users, sessions and seats
 ConsoleKit is a system daemon for tracking what users are logged
 into the system and how they interact with the computer (e.g.
 which keyboard and mouse they use).
 .
 It provides asynchronous notification via the system message bus.
 .
 This package provides the system daemon and tools to interact with it.
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit

Package: libgexiv2-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 165
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gexiv2
Version: 0.4.1-1build1
Replaces: libgexiv2-0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libexiv2-11, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0)
Breaks: shotwell (<< 0.12)
Description: GObject-based wrapper around the Exiv2 library
 gexiv2 is a GObject-based wrapper around the Exiv2 library. It makes the basic
 features of Exiv2 available to GNOME applications.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Shotwell Maintainers <pkg-shotwell-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://redmine.yorba.org/projects/gexiv2/wiki

Package: libgnome-menu-3-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 175
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-menus
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0)
Description: GNOME implementation of the freedesktop menu specification
 The package contains an implementation of the draft
 "Desktop Menu Specification" from freedesktop.org:
 .
 http://www.freedesktop.org/Standards/menu-spec
 .
 Also contained here are the GNOME menu layout configuration files, .directory
 files and assorted menu related utility programs.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libcrypt-passwdmd5-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 55
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.3-10
Depends: perl
Description: interoperable MD5-based crypt() for perl
 This package provides various crypt()-compatible interfaces to the
 MD5-based crypt() function found in various *nixes. It's based on the
 implementation found on FreeBSD 2.2.[56]-RELEASE
Original-Maintainer: Bart Martens <bartm@debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Crypt-PasswdMD5/

Package: libqt4-opengl
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1226
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtgui4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libx11-6, libxrender1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libqt4-gui (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Description: Qt 4 OpenGL module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtOpenGL module offers classes that make it easy to use OpenGL in Qt
 applications.
 .
 OpenGL is a standard API for rendering 3D graphics. OpenGL only deals with 3D
 rendering and provides little or no support for GUI programming issues.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgme0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 368
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: game-music-emu
Version: 0.5.5-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Playback library for video game music files - shared library
 game-music-emu is a collection of video game music file emulators that
 support the following formats and systems:
  * AY        ZX Spectrum/Amstrad CPC
  * GBS       Nintendo Game Boy
  * GYM       Sega Genesis/Mega Drive
  * HES       NEC TurboGrafx-16/PC Engine
  * KSS       MSX Home Computer/other Z80 systems (doesn't support FM sound)
  * NSF/NSFE  Nintendo NES/Famicom (with VRC 6, Namco 106, and FME-7 sound)
  * SAP       Atari systems using POKEY sound chip
  * SPC       Super Nintendo/Super Famicom
  * VGM/VGZ   Sega Master System/Mark III, Sega Genesis/Mega Drive,BBC Micro
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries necessary to run programs
 using libgme.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Drge <slomo@debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/game-music-emu

Package: librsvg2-2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 400
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: librsvg
Version: 2.36.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libcroco3 (>= 0.6.2), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: librsvg2-bin
Description: SAX-based renderer library for SVG files (runtime)
 The rsvg library is an efficient renderer for Scalable Vector Graphics
 (SVG) pictures.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library, necessary to run
 applications using librsvg.
Homepage: http://librsvg.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-wallpapers
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: metapackages
Installed-Size: 356
Maintainer: Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.34.1
Depends: ubuntu-wallpapers-precise
Suggests: ubuntu-wallpapers-oneiric, ubuntu-wallpapers-natty, ubuntu-wallpapers-maverick, ubuntu-wallpapers-lucid, ubuntu-wallpapers-karmic
Description: Ubuntu Wallpapers
 The default Ubuntu wallpaper. This is also a meta-package depending on the
 other default wallpapers for the current Ubuntu release.

Package: file-roller
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 2588
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gnome-icon-theme (<< 2.14)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.2), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libmagic1, libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, bzip2, zip | p7zip-full, unzip | p7zip-full, genisoimage, nautilus-data (>= 1:3.0)
Recommends: gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.18), gvfs, sessioninstaller | packagekit
Suggests: arj, binutils, cpio, lha, lzip, lzma, lzop, ncompress, rpm2cpio, rzip, sharutils, unace, unalz, unrar | p7zip-rar, unzip, xz-utils, zip, zoo
Description: archive manager for GNOME
 File-roller is an archive manager for the GNOME environment. It allows you to:
 .
  * Create and modify archives.
  * View the content of an archive.
  * View a file contained in an archive.
  * Extract files from the archive.
 .
 File-roller supports the following formats:
  * Tar (.tar) archives, including those compressed with
    gzip (.tar.gz, .tgz), bzip (.tar.bz, .tbz), bzip2 (.tar.bz2, .tbz2),
    compress (.tar.Z, .taz), lzip (.tar.lz, .tlz), lzop (.tar.lzo, .tzo),
    lzma (.tar.lzma) and xz (.tar.xz)
  * Zip archives (.zip)
  * Jar archives (.jar, .ear, .war)
  * 7z archives (.7z)
  * iso9660 CD images (.iso)
  * Lha archives (.lzh)
  * Single files compressed with gzip (.gz), bzip (.bz), bzip2 (.bz2),
    compress (.Z), lzip (.lz), lzop (.lzo), lzma (.lzma) and xz (.xz)
 .
 File-roller doesn't perform archive operations by itself, but relies on
 standard tools for this.
Homepage: http://fileroller.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpaper-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 70
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libpaper
Version: 1.1.24+nmu1build1
Replaces: libpaper1 (<< 1.1.10), libpaperg (<< 1.1.9)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libpaper1
Description: library for handling paper characteristics (utilities)
 The libpaper paper-handling library automates recognition of many
 different paper types and sizes for programs that need to deal with
 printed output.
 .
 This package contains utilities for setting the system's default
 paper type and for accessing paper type information from shell
 scripts.
Original-Maintainer: Giuseppe Sacco <eppesuig@debian.org>

Package: uno-libs3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1796
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice (1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1)
Version: 3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: ure (<< 1.4+OOo3.0.0~beta2-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), ure
Description: LibreOffice UNO runtime environment -- public shared libraries
 The Uno Runtime Environment (URE) is the well-known UNO component model
 of LibreOffice, packaged up as an individual product.
 .
 It offers you a flexible, low-overhead component model that is most ideal
 for (but not limited to) combining in one application components written in
 different computer languages, and developed by different parties. You can use
 it to create any kind of application, in whatever application domain you can
 imagine.
 .
 This package contains the public libraries:
  - libuno_sal: System Abstraction Layer (C Interface)
  - libuno_salhelpergcc3: additional C++ functionality for sal
  - libuno_cppu: C++ UNO bridge (C Interface)
  - libuno_cppuhelpergcc3: additionl C++ functionality for cppu
  - libuno_purpenvhelpergcc3: "purpose environments" helper
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: unity-lens-files
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 244
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.10.0-0ubuntu1
Replaces: unity-place-files (<< 0.6.0~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 1.0.0), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libunity9 (>= 5.0.0), libzeitgeist-1.0-1 (>= 0.3.14), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Breaks: unity-place-files (<< 0.6.0~)
Description: File lens for unity
 This package contains the "file" lens which can be used
 inside Unity to browse your files.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-files

Package: python-packagekit
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 129
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: packagekit
Version: 0.7.2-4ubuntu3
Depends: python-dbus, python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Recommends: python-aptdaemon.pkcompat | packagekit
Description: PackageKit Python bindings
 PackageKit allows performing simple software management tasks over a DBus
 interface e.g refreshing the cache, updating, installing and removing
 software packages or searching for multimedia codecs and file handlers.
 .
 This package provides Python bindings for PackageKit
Homepage: http://www.packagekit.org
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klumpp <matthias@tenstral.net>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: gir1.2-gudev-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 154
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: udev
Version: 175-0ubuntu9.1
Replaces: gir1.0-gudev-1.0
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0, libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 165), libglib2.0-0
Conflicts: gir1.0-gudev-1.0
Description: libgudev-1.0 introspection data
 This package contains the GObject-introspection data of libgudev-1.0 in
 binary typelib format.
Homepage: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

Package: libcomerr2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 97
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: e2fsprogs
Version: 1.42-1ubuntu2
Replaces: e2fsprogs (<< 1.34-1)
Provides: libcomerr-kth-compat
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: common error description library
 libcomerr is an attempt to present a common error-handling mechanism to
 manipulate the most common form of error code in a fashion that does not
 have the problems identified with mechanisms commonly in use.
Homepage: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Theodore Y. Ts'o <tytso@mit.edu>

Package: libcomerr2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: e2fsprogs
Version: 1.42-1ubuntu2
Replaces: e2fsprogs (<< 1.34-1)
Provides: libcomerr-kth-compat
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: common error description library
 libcomerr is an attempt to present a common error-handling mechanism to
 manipulate the most common form of error code in a fashion that does not
 have the problems identified with mechanisms commonly in use.
Homepage: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Theodore Y. Ts'o <tytso@mit.edu>

Package: ibus
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 1056
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.4.1-3ubuntu1
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.14), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.5-4), libibus-1.0-0, libx11-6, gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python-ibus (= 1.4.1-3ubuntu1), python-xdg, librsvg2-common, python-notify
Recommends: ibus-gtk3 | ibus-qt4 | ibus-clutter, ibus-gtk | ibus-qt4 | ibus-clutter, python-appindicator, im-switch | im-config
Breaks: ibus-anthy (<< 1.2), ibus-chewing (<< 1.2.99), ibus-hangul (<< 1.2.99), ibus-m17n (<< 1.2.99), ibus-pinyin (<< 1.2.99), ibus-table (<< 1.2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus e1d6b34d3391810daec087452e28badc
Description: Intelligent Input Bus - core
 IBus is an Intelligent Input Bus. It is a new input framework for the Linux
 OS. It provides full featured and user friendly input method user interface.
 It also may help developers to develop input method easily.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
Original-Maintainer: IME Packaging Team <pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libfile-listing-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 55
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.03-1
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl, libhttp-date-perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: module to parse directory listings
 File::Listing exports a single function called parse_dir(), which can be used
 to parse directory listings.
 .
 The first parameter to parse_dir() is the directory listing to parse. It can
 be a scalar, a reference to an array of directory lines or a glob
 representing a filehandle to read the directory listing from.
 .
 The second parameter is the time zone to use when parsing time stamps in the
 listing. If this value is undefined, then the local time zone is assumed.
 .
 The third parameter is the type of listing to assume. Currently supported
 formats are 'unix', 'apache' and 'dosftp'. The default value 'unix'.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/File-Listing/

Package: libexttextcat0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libexttextcat
Version: 3.2.0-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libexttextcat-data (= 3.2.0-1ubuntu1)
Description: Language detection library
 Libtextcat is a library with functions that implement the classification
 technic described in Cavnar & Trenkle, "N-Gram-Based Text Categorization".
 It was primarily developed for language guessing, a task on which it is known
 to perform with near-perfect accuracy.
Original-Maintainer: Rene Engelhard <rene@debian.org>
Homepage: http://software.wise-guys.nl/libtextcat/

Package: language-pack-en-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: translations
Installed-Size: 4057
Maintainer: Language pack maintainers <language-packs@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:12.04+20120801
Replaces: language-pack-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-gnome-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-gnome-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-kde-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-kde-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801)
Depends: locales (>= 2.3.6), language-pack-en (>= 1:12.04+20120801)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.10.27ubuntu1)
Recommends: firefox-locale-en
Conflicts: language-pack-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801)
Description: translations for language English
 Translation data for all supported packages for:
 English
 .
 This package provides the bulk of translation data and is updated
 only seldom. language-pack-en provides frequent
 translation updates, so you should install this as well.

Package: liborc-0.4-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 564
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: orc
Version: 1:0.4.16-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Library of Optimized Inner Loops Runtime Compiler
 Orc is a library and set of tools for compiling and executing
 very simple programs that operate on arrays of data.  The "language"
 is a generic assembly language that represents many of the features
 available in SIMD architectures, including saturated addition and
 subtraction, and many arithmetic operations.
 .
 This package contains the orc shared libraries.  It is typically
 installed automatically when an application or library requires it.
Homepage: http://code.entropywave.com/projects/orc/
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libvncserver0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 429
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libvncserver
Version: 0.9.8.2-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: libvncserver0-dbg (= 0.9.8.2-2ubuntu1)
Description: API to write one's own vnc server
 LibVNCServer makes writing a VNC server (or more correctly, a program
 exporting a framebuffer via the Remote Frame Buffer protocol) easy. It hides
 the programmer from the tedious task of managing clients and compression.
Homepage: http://libvncserver.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Luca Falavigna <dktrkranz@debian.org>

Package: python-serial
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 374
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: pyserial
Version: 2.5-2.1build1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Suggests: python-wxgtk2.8 | python-wxgtk2.6 | python-wxgtk
Description: pyserial - module encapsulating access for the serial port
 This module capsulates the access for the serial port. It provides
 backends for standard Python running on Windows, Linux, BSD (possibly
 any POSIX compilant system). The module named "serial" automatically
 selects the appropriate backend.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libbabl-0.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 267
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: babl
Version: 0.0.22-1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11)
Description: Dynamic, any to any, pixel format conversion library
 Babl is a dynamic, any to any, pixel format conversion library. It
 provides conversions between the myriad of buffer types images can be
 stored in. Babl doesn't only help with existing pixel formats, but
 also facilitates creation of new and uncommon ones.
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>

Package: mawk
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 197
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.3.3-17
Provides: awk
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: a pattern scanning and text processing language
 Mawk is an interpreter for the AWK Programming Language. The AWK
 language is useful for manipulation of data files, text retrieval and
 processing, and for prototyping and experimenting with algorithms. Mawk
 is a new awk meaning it implements the AWK language as defined in Aho,
 Kernighan and Weinberger, The AWK Programming Language, Addison-Wesley
 Publishing, 1988. (Hereafter referred to as the AWK book.) Mawk conforms
 to the POSIX 1003.2 (draft 11.3) definition of the AWK language
 which contains a few features not described in the AWK book, and mawk
 provides a small number of extensions.
 .
 Mawk is smaller and much faster than gawk. It has some compile-time
 limits such as NF = 32767 and sprintf buffer = 1020.
Original-Maintainer: Steve Langasek <vorlon@debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-sounds
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 396
Maintainer: Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.13
Description: Ubuntu's GNOME audio theme
 Sounds to spruce up the GNOME desktop environment.

Package: libnm-gtk-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 59
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: network-manager-applet
Version: 0.9.4.1-0ubuntu2
Replaces: network-manager-gnome (<< 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu2)
Breaks: network-manager-gnome (<< 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu2)
Description: network management framework (common files for wifi and mobile)
 NetworkManager is a system network service that manages your network devices
 and connections, attempting to keep active network connectivity when
 available. It manages ethernet, WiFi, mobile broadband (WWAN), and PPPoE
 devices, and provides VPN integration with a variety of different VPN
 services.
 .
 This package contains common files to use for displaying dialogs for wireless
 or mobile connections.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libopencore-amrnb0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 288
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: opencore-amr
Version: 0.1.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Adaptive Multi Rate speech codec - shared library
 This library contains an implementation of the 3GPP TS 26.073 specification for
 the Adaptive Multi Rate (AMR) speech codec. The implementation is derived from
 the OpenCORE framework, part of the Google Android project.
 .
 This package contains the encoder/decoder shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-speechd
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 194
Maintainer: Ubuntu Accessibility Developers <ubuntu-accessibility@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: speech-dispatcher
Version: 0.7.1-6ubuntu3
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python interface to Speech Dispatcher
 Speech Dispatcher provides a device independent layer for speech synthesis.
 It supports various software and hardware speech synthesizers as
 backends and provides a generic layer for synthesizing speech and
 playing back PCM data via those different backends to applications.
 .
 Various high level concepts like enqueueing vs. interrupting speech and
 application specific user configurations are implemented in a device
 independent way, therefore freeing the application programmer from
 having to yet again reinvent the wheel.
 .
 This package contains a Python library for communication with Speech
 Dispatcher.
Homepage: http://devel.freebsoft.org/speechd
Original-Maintainer: Boris Duek <dusek@brailcom.org>

Package: update-notifier
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 257
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.119ubuntu8.6
Depends: libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.2.92), libc6 (>= 2.7), libgdu0 (>= 0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libx11-6, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, update-notifier-common (= 0.119ubuntu8.6), python, python-dbus, update-manager-gnome | update-manager, notification-daemon, gksu
Recommends: apport-gtk, python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets | synaptic, software-properties-gtk, anacron, aptdaemon
Suggests: ubuntu-system-service
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop 5f1754c249678e688f6bbfa4f21f1818
Description: Daemon which notifies about package updates
 Puts an icon in the user's notification area when package updates are
 available.

Package: clamav-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 498
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: clamav
Version: 0.97.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, adduser, ucf, logrotate
Recommends: clamav
Description: anti-virus utility for Unix - base package
 Clam AntiVirus is an anti-virus toolkit for Unix. The main purpose of
 this software is the integration with mail servers (attachment
 scanning). The package provides a flexible and scalable
 multi-threaded daemon in the clamav-daemon package, a command-line
 scanner in the clamav package, and a tool for automatic updating via
 the Internet in the clamav-freshclam package. The programs are based
 on libclamav6, which can be used by other software.
 .
 This package mainly manages the clamav system account. It is not really
 useful without the clamav package. It also handles the configuration
 for both the clamav-daemon and the clamav-milter packages.
Homepage: http://www.clamav.net/
Original-Maintainer: ClamAV Team <pkg-clamav-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gnome-orca
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 6512
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.1
Replaces: gnome-orca-common (<< 2.20.1-2)
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-speechd (>= 0.6.2), python-gi (>= 3.0.2), python-pyatspi2 (>= 2.1.90), python-cairo, python-brlapi, python-louis (>= 1.6.2), python-xdg, gir1.2-pango-1.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-wnck-3.0
Recommends: wget
Conflicts: gnome-orca-common (<< 2.20.1-2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/orca-autostart.desktop ebf0a09d65bf270d36fbdd6b9eba003f
Description: Scriptable screen reader
 A flexible, extensible, and powerful assistive technology that
 provides end-user access to applications and toolkits that support the
 AT-SPI (e.g., the GNOME desktop). With early input from and continued
 engagement with its end users, Orca has been designed and implemented
 by the Sun Microsystems, Inc., Accessibility Program Office.
 .
 Orca defines a set of default behaviors (reactions to application events) and
 key bindings (reaction to user key presses). These default behaviors and key
 bindings can be overwritten on a per-application basis. Orca creates a script
 object for each running application, which merges both the default behaviors
 and key bindings, and the application specific ones. Orca provides the
 infrastructure to activate and deactivate scripts, as well as a host of
 services accessible from within the scripts.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Orca
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libebackend-1.2-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 398
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: evolution-data-server
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.4), libdb5.1, libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.6.0)
Description: Utility library for evolution data servers
 This package is a utility library for evolution-data-servers providing
 backend functions to access data.
 .
 Evolution is the integrated mail, calendar, task and address book
 distributed suite from Novell, Inc.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 77
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: plymouth
Version: 0.8.2-2ubuntu30
Replaces: plymouth (<< 0.8.1-1~)
Provides: plymouth-theme
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libplymouth2 (>= 0.8.0~-13~ppa1), plymouth
Description: graphical boot animation and logger - ubuntu-logo theme
 Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process
 (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical
 boot animation while the boot process happens in the background.
 .
 This package contains the default ubuntu-text text theme used when no
 support for a graphical theme is found on your system.

Package: libgtk2-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 3154
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2:1.223-1build3
Depends: perl (>= 5.14.2-3), perlapi-5.14.2, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libglib-perl (>= 1:1.230), libcairo-perl, libpango-perl (>= 1.220), shared-mime-info
Suggests: libgtk2-perl-doc, librsvg2-common
Description: Perl interface to the 2.x series of the Gimp Toolkit library
 libgtk2-perl allows a perl developer to use the Gtk+ graphical user
 interface library.
 .
 The Gtk+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user
 interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, the Gtk+ is suitable
 for projects ranging from small one-off tools to complete application
 suites.
 .
 Find out more about Gtk+ at http://www.gtk.org.
 .
 The perl bindings follow the C API very closely, and the C reference
 documentation should be considered the canonical source:
 http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/gtk/index.html
 .
 This module is part of gtk2-perl.
 .
 To discuss gtk2-perl, ask questions and flame/praise the authors,
 join gtk-perl-list@gnome.org at lists.gnome.org.
 .
 Also have a look at the gtk2-perl website and sourceforge project page,
 http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/

Package: gnome-bluetooth
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1460
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.2.2-0ubuntu5
Replaces: nautilus-sendto (<< 2.28.4-2)
Depends: libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.4.90), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgnome-bluetooth8 (>= 3.2.1), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0 (= 3.2.2-0ubuntu5), gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, bluez (>= 4.36), obexd-client, udev (>= 154), consolekit, obex-data-server
Recommends: gvfs-backends, gnome-user-share, gnome-control-center
Suggests: nautilus-sendto
Breaks: gnome-phone-manager (<< 0.67), nautilus-sendto (<< 3.0), network-manager-gnome (<< 0.9.0-3)
Conflicts: bluez-gnome
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/bluetooth-applet-unity.desktop 4d1b02e235c3dbdedd833728caa02515
 /etc/xdg/autostart/bluetooth-applet.desktop fb061410f8de865f19e3a043569a01de
Description: GNOME Bluetooth tools
 This package contains tools for managing and manipulating Bluetooth
 devices using the GNOME desktop.
 .
 bluetooth-applet provides an agent to ask for PIN and managing pairing with
 devices, together with bluetooth-properties.
 .
 bluetooth-sendto is also included for sending files to Bluetooth devices via
 OBEX.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeBluetooth
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpoppler-glib8
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 287
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: poppler
Version: 0.18.4-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpoppler19, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: PDF rendering library (GLib-based shared library)
 Poppler is a PDF rendering library based on Xpdf PDF viewer.
 .
 This package provides the GLib-based shared library for applications
 using the GLib interface to Poppler.
Homepage: http://poppler.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Loic Minier <lool@dooz.org>

Package: groff-base
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: text
Installed-Size: 2779
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@debian.org>
Architecture: amd64
Source: groff
Version: 1.21-7
Replaces: groff (<< 1.20.1-6), jgroff (<< 1.17-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Suggests: groff
Breaks: groff (<< 1.17-1), jgroff (<< 1.17-1), pmake (<< 1.45-7), troffcvt (<< 1.04-14)
Conffiles:
 /etc/groff/mdoc.local ff5789529422421c5e5128f22c248e0c
 /etc/groff/man.local f2c6e1f0ab35c26505d35e3abbda7606
Description: GNU troff text-formatting system (base system components)
 This package contains the traditional UN*X text formatting tools
 troff, nroff, tbl, eqn, and pic. These utilities, together with the
 man-db package, are essential for displaying the on-line manual pages.
 .
 groff-base is a stripped-down package containing the necessary components
 to read manual pages in ASCII, Latin-1, and UTF-8, plus the PostScript
 device (groff's default). Users who want a full groff installation, with
 the standard set of devices, fonts, macros, and documentation, should
 install the groff package.
Homepage: http://groff.ffii.org/

Package: gutenprint-locales
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 10376
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gutenprint
Version: 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1
Description: locale data files for Gutenprint
 This package contains the i18n files of Gutenprint, used by
 libgutenprint2, printer-driver-gutenprint and escputil.  It is also
 used by the Print plugin for the GIMP, gimp-gutenprint.
 .
 They are needed when you want the programs in Gutenprint to print
 their messages in other languages than US English.
 .
 Gutenprint is the print facility for the GIMP, and in addition a
 suite of drivers that may be used with common UNIX spooling systems
 using GhostScript or CUPS.  These drivers provide printing quality
 for UNIX/Linux on a par with proprietary vendor-supplied drivers in
 many cases, and can be used for many of the most demanding printing
 tasks.  Gutenprint was formerly known as Gimp-Print.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Group <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: thunderbird-gnome-support
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 138
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: thunderbird
Version: 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), thunderbird (= 16.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), libindicate5, libdbusmenu-gtk4, libunity9, libebook-1.2-12, libedataserver-1.2-15
Description: Email, RSS and newsgroup client - GNOME support
 Thunderbird is a full-featured email, RSS and newsgroup client that makes
 emailing safer, faster and easier than ever before. It supports different mail
 accounts (POP, IMAP, Gmail), has a simple mail account setup wizard, one-
 click address book, tabbed interface, an integrated learning spam filter,
 advanced search and indexing capabilities, and offers easy organization
 of mails with tagging and virtual folders. It also features unrivalled
 extensibility.
 .
 This package depends on the GNOME libraries which allow Thunderbird to take
 advantage of technologies such as GConf, GIO and libnotify

Package: gnupg
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 1940
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.4.11-3ubuntu2.1
Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.15), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info, gpgv
Suggests: gnupg-curl, gnupg-doc, xloadimage | imagemagick | eog, libpcsclite1
Description: GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement
 GnuPG is GNU's tool for secure communication and data storage.
 It can be used to encrypt data and to create digital signatures.
 It includes an advanced key management facility and is compliant
 with the proposed OpenPGP Internet standard as described in RFC 4880.
 .
 GnuPG 1.4 is the standalone, non-modularized series. In contrast to
 the version 2 series, shipped with the gnupg2 package, it comes
 with no support for S/MIME and some other tools useful for desktop
 environments, but also with less dependencies.
 .
 The gnupg package is built without libcurl. So it does not support
 HKPS keyservers. Install the gnupg-curl package if you want to use
 the keyserver helper tools built with libcurl and supporting HKPS.
 .
 GnuPG does not use any patented algorithms. This means it cannot be
 compatible with PGP2, because that uses IDEA (which is patented in
 a number of countries).
Homepage: http://www.gnupg.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuPG-Maintainers <pkg-gnupg-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libbrlapi0.5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 139
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: brltty
Version: 4.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: braille display access via BRLTTY - shared library
 This package contains the shared library necessary to run programs which
 need to communicate with a braille display.
Homepage: http://mielke.cc/brltty/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: fuseiso
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 92
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 20070708-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libfuse2 (>= 2.8.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), fuse-utils
Description: FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images
 This package provides a module to mount ISO filesystem images
 using FUSE.
 With FUSE it is possible to implement a fully functional
 filesystem in a userspace program.
 .
 It can also mount single-tracks .BIN, .MDF, .IMG and .NRG.
Original-Maintainer: David Paleino <dapal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FuseIso

Package: liboauth0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 67
Maintainer: Bilal Akhtar <bilalakhtar@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: liboauth
Version: 0.9.4-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcurl3-nss (>= 7.16.2-1), libnss3 (>= 3.12.0~1.9b1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: C library for implementing OAuth 1.0
 liboauth is a collection of C functions implementing the
 OAuth Core 1.0 standard API.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries
Homepage: http://liboauth.sourceforge.net/

Package: libhttp-daemon-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.00-1
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Depends: perl, libhttp-message-perl, libhttp-date-perl, liblwp-mediatypes-perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.00)
Description: simple http server class
 Instances of the HTTP::Daemon class are HTTP/1.1 servers that listen on a
 socket for incoming requests. The HTTP::Daemon is a subclass of
 IO::Socket::INET, so you can perform socket operations directly on it too.
 .
 The accept() method will return when a connection from a client is available.
 The returned value will be an HTTP::Daemon::ClientConn object which is
 another IO::Socket::INET subclass. Calling the get_request() method on this
 object will read data from the client and return an HTTP::Request object. The
 ClientConn object also provide methods to send back various responses.
 .
 This HTTP daemon does not fork(2) for you. Your application, i.e. the user of
 the HTTP::Daemon is responsible for forking if that is desirable. Also note
 that the user is responsible for generating responses that conform to the
 HTTP/1.1 protocol.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTTP-Daemon/

Package: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:1.3.2-4build1
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- Cirrus display driver
 This package provides the driver for the Cirrus Logic family of video
 cards.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-cirrus driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: bluez-cups
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 211
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bluez
Version: 4.98-2ubuntu7
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), cups
Description: Bluetooth printer driver for CUPS
 This package contains a driver to let CUPS print to Bluetooth-connected
 printers.
 .
 BlueZ is the official Linux Bluetooth protocol stack. It is an Open Source
 project distributed under GNU General Public License (GPL).
Homepage: http://www.bluez.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Bluetooth Maintainers <pkg-bluetooth-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libexttextcat-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 363
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libexttextcat
Version: 3.2.0-1ubuntu1
Description: Language detection library - data files
 Libtextcat is a library with functions that implement the classification
 technic described in Cavnar & Trenkle, "N-Gram-Based Text Categorization".
 It was primarily developed for language guessing, a task on which it is known
 to perform with near-perfect accuracy.
 .
 This package provides the libtextcat data files.
Original-Maintainer: Rene Engelhard <rene@debian.org>
Homepage: http://software.wise-guys.nl/libtextcat/

Package: libnewt0.52
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 184
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: newt
Version: 0.52.11-2ubuntu10
Replaces: libnewt-utf8, libnewt0, libnewt0.51
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libslang2 (>= 2.0.7-1)
Recommends: libfribidi0
Conflicts: libnewt0.51
Conffiles:
 /etc/newt/palette.ubuntu d0fd66665cec1557ad2ea291a662c620
 /etc/newt/palette.original db320e5fbe7aa3b164b4ed2dfd8134ae
Description: Not Erik's Windowing Toolkit - text mode windowing with slang
 Newt is a windowing toolkit for text mode built from the slang library.
 It allows color text mode applications to easily use stackable windows,
 push buttons, check boxes, radio buttons, lists, entry fields, labels,
 and displayable text. Scrollbars are supported, and forms may be nested
 to provide extra functionality. This package contains the shared library
 for programs that have been built with newt.
Homepage: https://fedorahosted.org/newt/
Original-Maintainer: Alastair McKinstry <mckinstry@debian.org>

Package: ltrace
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 224
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.5.3-2.1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libelf1 (>= 0.131)
Conffiles:
 /etc/ltrace.conf e11b034b34cef8bb83e413235c1ad017
Description: Tracks runtime library calls in dynamically linked programs
 ltrace is a debugging program which runs a specified command until it
 exits.  While the command is executing, ltrace intercepts and records
 the dynamic library calls which are called by
 the executed process and the signals received by that process.
 It can also intercept and print the system calls executed by the program.
 .
 The program to be traced need not be recompiled for this, so you can
 use it on binaries for which you don't have the source handy.
 .
 You should install ltrace if you need a sysadmin tool for tracking the
 execution of processes.
Original-Maintainer: Juan Cespedes <cespedes@debian.org>

Package: libclutter-1.0-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 260
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: clutter-1.0
Version: 1.10.6-1~precise1
Description: Open GL based interactive canvas library (common files)
 Clutter is an Open GL based interactive canvas library, designed for creating
 fast, mainly 2D single window applications such as media box UIs,
 presentations, kiosk style applications and so on.
 .
 This package contains the common files, such as translations.
Homepage: http://www.clutter-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgmime-2.6-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 481
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gmime
Version: 2.6.7-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Description: MIME message parser and creator library - runtime
 GMime provides a core library and set of utilities which may be used for the
 creation and parsing of messages using the Multipurpose Internet Mail
 Extension (MIME).
 .
 This package contains the shared library of GMime.
Original-Maintainer: Mirco Bauer <meebey@debian.org>
Homepage: http://spruce.sourceforge.net/gmime/

Package: rtkit
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 173
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.10-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libcap2 (>= 2.10), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), adduser
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.RealtimeKit1.conf b25a6fdfd2c34e01338ec6f83556a190
Description: Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon
 RealtimeKit is a D-Bus system service that changes the
 scheduling policy of user processes/threads to SCHED_RR
 (i.e. realtime scheduling mode) on request. It is intended to
 be used as a secure mechanism to allow real-time scheduling to
 be used by normal user processes.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/public/

Package: x11-apps
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 2001
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 7.6+5ubuntu1
Replaces: bitmap, oclock, x11perf, xbase-clients (<= 1:7.2.ds2-3), xbiff, xcalc, xclipboard, xclock, xconsole, xcursorgen, xditview, xeyes, xgc, xload, xlogo, xmag, xman, xmore, xwd, xwud
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libsm6, libx11-6, libxaw7, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxft2 (>> 2.1.1), libxkbfile1, libxmu6, libxmuu1, libxrender1, libxt6, cpp
Recommends: xbitmaps
Suggests: mesa-utils
Conflicts: bitmap, oclock, x11perf, xbiff, xcalc, xclipboard, xclock, xconsole, xcursorgen, xditview, xeyes, xgc, xload, xlogo, xmag, xman, xmore, xwd, xwud
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Bitmap 53d1579022e3e95bc2b15eb813f08731
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Bitmap-color 946b659d5d6c41b6840f5e0df10680d9
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Bitmap-nocase f2db8f925e5ea5680090c32db9121c8d
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Clock-color b4ba6ae900e0e488e4b030f14c6fe656
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XCalc 8a3e6ef8cd16d9cee34be0c2b19a275c
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XCalc-color c8efe9caf8987a902df98270e2b291c9
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XClipboard 2e50b3c19a40a1edc3828d01fa0e905f
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XClock 812dfcc6f6d83e2ae9da809c3bf11c67
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XClock-color 7b049809f0bca03c76480959e2e4db89
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XConsole a310ffbe0ed9509a2477ea5f1ac1dcc5
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xditview 49d35244a61618b60f17d3400f64a81e
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xditview-chrtr 98a562569a7db396c9a0d2e6d414067e
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xedit 013f41442eb431168793e1943779c8f3
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xedit-color 59d7f0d96f4346ae0fe4904d46daf53c
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xgc 744adc578acb239541e378eb16e337f7
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xgc-color 8dfaceb0c12917fd0b1c77423f9f6a47
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XLoad 3ea554c7be110102e42e25d3d83c4134
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XLogo fb1407c8cb1574726a6eb743b0092407
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XLogo-color 439375bf8e3b87f46eebf35f55a8dbb5
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xmag 9d88fcab4261fb63f94baddeddfed52d
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xman b34cc2adfe0b89d436864163387417d1
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/XMore af46624bedc385811ea614861a58a601
Description: X applications
 This package provides a miscellaneous assortment of X applications
 that ship with the X Window System, including:
  - atobm, bitmap, and bmtoa, tools for manipulating bitmap images;
  - ico, a demo program animating polyhedrons;
  - oclock and xclock, graphical clocks;
  - xbiff, a tool which tells you when you have new email;
  - xcalc, a scientific calculator desktop accessory;
  - xclipboard, a tool to manage cut-and-pasted text selections;
  - xconsole, which monitors system console messages;
  - xcursorgen, a tool for creating X cursor files from PNGs;
  - xditview, a viewer for ditroff output;
  - xedit, a simple text editor for X;
  - xeyes, a demo program in which a pair of eyes track the pointer;
  - xgc, a graphics demo;
  - xload, a monitor for the system load average;
  - xlogo, a demo program that displays the X logo;
  - xmag, which magnifies parts of the X screen;
  - xman, a manual page browser;
  - xmore, a text pager;
  - xwd, a utility for taking window dumps ("screenshots") of the X session;
  - xwud, a viewer for window dumps created by xwd;
  - Xmark, x11perf, and x11perfcomp, tools for benchmarking graphical
    operations under the X Window System;
 .
 The xbiff, xcalc, xconsole, xedit and xman programs use bitmap images
 provided by the xbitmaps package.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgail18
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 632
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtk+2.0
Version: 2.24.10-0ubuntu6
Replaces: libgail17, libgtk2.0-0 (<< 2.14.5)
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.27.3), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.28.3), libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.24.10-0ubuntu6)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: GNOME Accessibility Implementation Library -- shared libraries
 Gail implements ATK interfaces for GTK+ widgets which are dynamically
 loadable at runtime by a GTK+ application. Once loaded, those parts of
 an application that use standard GTK+ widgets will have a basic level
 of accessibility, without the need to modify the application at all.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: x11-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 489
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: xorg
Version: 1:7.6+12ubuntu1
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, lsb-base (>= 1.3-9ubuntu2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/rgb.txt 09ee098b83d94c7c046d6b55ebe84ae1
 /etc/X11/Xreset 05d188ccac2f3360af8fe0c216640233
 /etc/X11/Xreset.d/README b344c222b5daf81926fd3270df374b5f
 /etc/X11/Xsession 50678401170c9c701d2375bd279690c5
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/20x11-common_process-args 862c8286749d25fe58dd98cad24c3fe4
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/30x11-common_xresources 61cebe25ee0c64e981b88958dfee6f9c
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/35x11-common_xhost-local 3080616d080574d7b06c2b2a20af53dd
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40x11-common_xsessionrc db544c8543d1cb3762b9859288e77040
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50x11-common_determine-startup b4570043736ae7f22947067b6d28ab8d
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60x11-common_localhost 2353ea72efc0c3e101058c3c56e282b4
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60x11-common_xdg_path 2e26bf3ff07f92cbfd1b12a63047f6c4
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90x11-common_ssh-agent ae74aadf705c5fccf841ef921b45ca72
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start 3874d5e8f3ec888f69adb126e223e168
 /etc/X11/Xsession.options 210cd520efa87a5197cac01e10b3a84a
 /etc/X11/Xresources/x11-common b640adb1cd646ec097f8df5b6deca9f0
 /etc/init.d/x11-common aacceda738fb4e684ff00b5ac3fb6c0a
Description: X Window System (X.Org) infrastructure
 x11-common contains the filesystem infrastructure required for further
 installation of the X Window System in any configuration; it does not
 provide a full installation of clients, servers, libraries, and utilities
 required to run the X Window System.
 .
 A number of terms are used to refer to the X Window System, including "X",
 "X Version 11", "X11", "X11R6", and "X11R7".  The version of X used in
 Debian is derived from the version released by the X.Org Foundation, and
 is thus often also referred to as "X.Org".  All of the preceding quoted
 terms are functionally interchangeable in an Debian system.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libopenal1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 366
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: openal-soft
Version: 1:1.13-4ubuntu3
Depends: libopenal-data (= 1:1.13-4ubuntu3), libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Software implementation of the OpenAL API (shared library)
 OpenAL, the Open Audio Library, is a joint effort to create an open,
 vendor-neutral, cross-platform API for interactive, primarily spatialized
 audio. OpenAL's primary audience are application developers and desktop
 users that rely on portable standards like OpenGL, for games and other
 multimedia applications.
 .
 This library is meant as a compatible update/replacement to the OpenAL Sample
 Implementation (the SI). The SI has been unmaintained for quite a while, and
 would require a lot of work to clean up. This is a fork the old Windows version
 to attempt an accelerated ALSA version of an OpenAL implementation.
 .
 OpenAL Soft supports mono, stereo, 4-channel, 5.1, 6.1, and 7.1 output, as
 opposed to the SI's 4-channel max (though it did have some provisions for 6
 channel, this was not 5.1, and was seemingly a "late" addition). OpenAL Soft
 does not support the Vorbis and MP3 extensions, however those were considered
 deprecated even in the SI. It does, though, support some of the newer
 extensions like AL_EXT_FLOAT32 and AL_EXT_MCFORMATS for multi-channel and
 floating-point formats, as well as ALC_EXT_EFX for environmental audio effects,
 and others.
 .
 This package installs the OpenAL Soft shared library.
Homepage: http://kcat.strangesoft.net/openal.html
Original-Maintainer: Debian Games Team <pkg-games-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: net-tools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: net
Installed-Size: 724
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.60-24.1ubuntu2
Replaces: ja-trans (<= 0.8-2), netbase (<< 4.00)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Conflicts: ja-trans (<= 0.8-2)
Description: The NET-3 networking toolkit
 This package includes the important tools for controlling the network
 subsystem of the Linux kernel.  This includes arp, ifconfig, netstat,
 rarp, nameif and route.  Additionally, this package contains utilities
 relating to particular network hardware types (plipconfig, slattach,
 mii-tool) and advanced aspects of IP configuration (iptunnel, ipmaddr).
 .
 In the upstream package 'hostname' and friends are included. Those are
 not installed by this package, since there is a special "hostname*.deb".
Homepage: http://net-tools.berlios.de/
Original-Maintainer: net-tools Team <pkg-net-tools-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: wireless-regdb
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 52
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2011.04.28-1ubuntu3
Suggests: crda
Description: wireless regulatory database
 This package contains the wireless regulatory database used by the Central
 Regulatory Database Agent (CRDA) to configure wireless devices to operate
 within the radio spectrum allowed in the local jurisdiction.
 .
 This regulatory information is provided with no warranty either expressed or
 implied. Only Linux drivers which use cfg80211 framework can make use of the
 regulatory database and CRDA.
Homepage: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory/#Theregulatorydatabase
Original-Maintainer: Ben Hutchings <ben@decadent.org.uk>

Package: libxfixes3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 61
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxfixes
Version: 1:5.0-4ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: unity (<< 5.6.0-0ubuntu2)
Description: X11 miscellaneous 'fixes' extension library
 libXfixes provides an X Window System client interface to the 'XFIXES'
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 It provides support for Region types, and some cursor functions.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXfixes
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: liboverlay-scrollbar-0.2-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 105
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: overlay-scrollbar
Version: 0.2.16-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.3-0ubuntu5)
Description: Scrollbar overlayed widget - shared lib
 Overlay scrollbar is a library implementing a new GTK Widget enabling
 a dynamic overlay behavior.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar

Package: unrar
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: non-free/utils
Installed-Size: 256
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: unrar-nonfree
Version: 1:4.0.3-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Conflicts: rar (<= 2.60-1)
Description: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
 Unrar can extract files from .rar archives. If you want to create .rar
 archives, install package rar.
Original-Maintainer: Martin Meredith <mez@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.rarlabs.com/

Package: python-glade2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 118
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pygtk
Version: 2.24.0-3
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.6.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), python-gtk2 (= 2.24.0-3)
Suggests: python-gtk2-doc
Description: GTK+ bindings: Glade support
 Contains bindings for the glade library from use within Python. Glade
 makes it very easy to create a user interface. In the target
 application you just need to load the interface description from
 the .glade file instead of constructing the GUI at runtime.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.pygtk.org/

Package: libsndfile1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 509
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libsndfile
Version: 1.0.25-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libflac8 (>= 1.2.1), libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3), libvorbis0a (>= 1.2.3), libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Library for reading/writing audio files
 libsndfile is a library of C routines for reading and writing files containing
 sampled audio data.
 .
 Various versions of WAV (integer, floating point, GSM, and compressed formats);
 Microsoft PCM, A-law and u-law formats; AIFF, AIFC and RIFX; various AU/SND
 formats (Sun/NeXT, Dec AU, G721 and G723 ADPCM); RAW header-less PCM files;
 Amiga IFF/8SVX/16SV PCM files; Ensoniq PARIS  (.PAF); Apple's Core Audio Format
 (CAF) and others.
Original-Maintainer: Erik de Castro Lopo <erikd@mega-nerd.com>
Homepage: http://www.mega-nerd.com/libsndfile/

Package: libsndfile1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 552
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libsndfile
Version: 1.0.25-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libflac8 (>= 1.2.1), libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3), libvorbis0a (>= 1.2.3), libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Library for reading/writing audio files
 libsndfile is a library of C routines for reading and writing files containing
 sampled audio data.
 .
 Various versions of WAV (integer, floating point, GSM, and compressed formats);
 Microsoft PCM, A-law and u-law formats; AIFF, AIFC and RIFX; various AU/SND
 formats (Sun/NeXT, Dec AU, G721 and G723 ADPCM); RAW header-less PCM files;
 Amiga IFF/8SVX/16SV PCM files; Ensoniq PARIS  (.PAF); Apple's Core Audio Format
 (CAF) and others.
Original-Maintainer: Erik de Castro Lopo <erikd@mega-nerd.com>
Homepage: http://www.mega-nerd.com/libsndfile/

Package: gir1.2-notify-0.7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 54
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnotify
Version: 0.7.5-1
Depends: gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, libnotify4 (>= 0.7.3)
Description: sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon (Introspection files)
 A library that sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon, as
 defined in the Desktop Notifications spec. These notifications can be
 used to inform the user about an event or display some form of
 information without getting in the user's way.
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgutenprint2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 7041
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gutenprint
Version: 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: gutenprint-locales (>= 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1)
Description: runtime for the Gutenprint printer driver library
 This package includes the Gutenprint shared library, needed to
 run programs using Gutenprint drivers.
 .
 Gutenprint is the print facility for the GIMP, and in addition a
 suite of drivers that may be used with common UNIX spooling systems
 using GhostScript or CUPS.  These drivers provide printing quality
 for UNIX/Linux on a par with proprietary vendor-supplied drivers in
 many cases, and can be used for many of the most demanding printing
 tasks.  Gutenprint was formerly known as Gimp-Print.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Group <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-r128
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 180
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 6.8.1-5build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Suggests: firmware-linux
Description: X.Org X server -- ATI r128 display driver
 This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description)
 provides support for the ATI Rage 'r128' series.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-r128 driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libunity-core-5.0-5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 740
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: unity
Version: 5.16.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 0.5.12), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libnux-2.0-0, libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), unity-services (= 5.16.0-0ubuntu1)
Description: Core library for the Unity interface.
 Unity is a desktop experience that sings. Designed by Canonical and the Ayatana
 community, Unity is all about the combination of familiarity and the future. We
 bring together visual design, analysis of user experience testing, modern
 graphics technologies and a deep understanding of the free software landscape
 to produce what we hope will be the lightest, most elegant and most delightful
 way to use your PC.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by unity-3d and unity-2d.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity

Package: liblouis2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 145
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: liblouis
Version: 2.3.0-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), liblouis-data
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Braille translation library - shared libs
 Liblouis is a braille translator and back-translator.  It features support for
 computer and literary braille, supports contracted and uncontracted translation
 for many languages and has support for hyphenation.  Liblouis also supports
 math braille (Nemeth and Marburg).
 .
 This package contains shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/liblouis/

Package: libindicator3-7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libindicator
Version: 0.5.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0)
Description: panel indicator applet - shared library
 This library contains information to build indicators to go into
 the indicator applet.
 .
 This package contains the library itself.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libindicator
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libcanberra-pulse
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 71
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcanberra
Version: 0.28-3ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libcanberra0 (= 0.28-3ubuntu3), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), pulseaudio
Description: PulseAudio backend for libcanberra
 libcanberra defines a simple abstract interface for playing event
 sounds.
 .
 This package contains the PulseAudio backend for libcanberra.
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
Original-Maintainer: Marc-Andre Lureau <marcandre.lureau@gmail.com>

Package: whoopsie
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 104
Maintainer: Evan Dandrea <ev@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: whoopsie-daisy
Version: 0.1.32
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2-1), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), upstart-job, adduser
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/whoopsie.conf 556e585ea8031e4ad3bf18c3e327fa01
 /etc/default/whoopsie c17ce59a6bf167443b2b673bb57ba885
Description: Ubuntu crash database submission daemon
 This program submits crash reports back to an Ubuntu server.
Homepage: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker

Package: xdg-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 316
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.1.0~rc1-2ubuntu6
Recommends: libfile-mimeinfo-perl, x11-utils, x11-xserver-utils
Suggests: gvfs-bin
Description: desktop integration utilities from freedesktop.org
 xdg-utils contains utilities for integrating applications with the
 desktop environment, regardless of which desktop environment is used.
 They are part of freedesktop.org's Portland project.
 .
 The following utilities are included:
 .
  * xdg-desktop-menu - Install desktop menu items
  * xdg-desktop-icon - Install icons on the user's desktop
  * xdg-icon-resource - Install icon resources
  * xdg-mime - Gather MIME information about a file
  * xdg-open - Open a URL in the user's preferred application that
               handles the respective URL or file type
  * xdg-email - Open the user's preferred email client, potentially with
                subject and other info filled in
  * xdg-screensaver - Enable, disable, or suspend the screensaver
  * xdg-settings - get various settings (default web browser) from
                   the desktop environment
Homepage: http://portland.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Per Olofsson <pelle@debian.org>

Package: unattended-upgrades
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 224
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.76
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, debconf, python, python-apt (>= 0.7.90), apt-utils, apt, ucf, lsb-release
Suggests: bsd-mailx
Conffiles:
 /etc/init.d/unattended-upgrades 71e0aef2067bd6b3b9196f6a68c5c05f
 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades 9e14c3ee0257d918a0223bfadf247491
 /etc/logrotate.d/unattended-upgrades f117ae887a8955dcb5847edb39da7c49
 /etc/pm/sleep.d/10_unattended-upgrades-hibernate dae6b7e6d88cd3115aed18f23e55b574
Description: automatic installation of security upgrades
 This package can download and install security upgrades automatically
 and unattended, taking care to only install packages from the
 configured APT source, and checking for dpkg prompts about
 configuration file changes.
 .
 This script is the backend for the APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade
 option.

Package: libaccountsservice0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 106
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: accountsservice
Version: 0.6.15-2ubuntu9.4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25.11)
Breaks: accountsservice (<< 0.6.5)
Description: query and manipulate user account information - shared libraries
 The AccountService project provides a set of D-Bus
 interfaces for querying and manipulating user account
 information and an implementation of these interfaces,
 based on the useradd, usermod and userdel commands.
 .
 This package provides the shared libraries of the
 AccountService library.
Homepage: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/
Original-Maintainer: Alessio Treglia <alessio@debian.org>

Package: libfs6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libfs
Version: 2:1.0.3-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: X11 Font Services library
 libFS, the Font Services library, provides various functions useful to
 X11 font servers, and clients connecting to font servers.  It is not used
 outside of these implementations.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libFS
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libnautilus-extension1a
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 325
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nautilus
Version: 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu4
Replaces: libnautilus-extension1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.9), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0)
Breaks: nautilus (<< 1:3.0)
Description: libraries for nautilus components - runtime version
 Nautilus is the official file manager and graphical shell for the
 GNOME desktop.
 .
 This package contains a few runtime libraries needed by nautilus' extensions.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: fonts-nanum
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 16744
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.010-2
Replaces: ttf-nanum (<< 3.010-2)
Conflicts: ttf-nanum (<< 3.010-2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-fonts-nanum.conf 3d8edd4b8457d45558c8fa2935231e9e
Description: Nanum Korean fonts
 Nanum font families are Korean font families which are intended for
 use on computer screens. These fonts are good with computer LCD
 monitors because they have used rich hinting techniques like subpixel
 rendering.
 .
 This package contains commonly-used Myeongjo and Gothic Korean font
 families.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Fonts Task Force <pkg-fonts-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://hangeul.naver.com/nanum.nhn

Package: debconf-i18n
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: localization
Installed-Size: 1075
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: debconf
Version: 1.5.42ubuntu1
Replaces: debconf (<< 1.3.0), debconf-utils (<< 1.3.22)
Depends: debconf, liblocale-gettext-perl, libtext-iconv-perl, libtext-wrapi18n-perl, libtext-charwidth-perl
Conflicts: debconf-english, debconf-utils (<< 1.3.22)
Description: full internationalization support for debconf
 This package provides full internationalization for debconf, including
 translations into all available languages, support for using translated
 debconf templates, and support for proper display of multibyte character
 sets.
Original-Maintainer: Debconf Developers <debconf-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxmu6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 147
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxmu
Version: 2:1.1.0-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libx11-6, libxext6, libxt6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 miscellaneous utility library
 libXmu provides a set of miscellaneous utility convenience functions for X
 libraries to use.  libXmuu is a lighter-weight version that does not depend
 on libXt or libXext; for more information, see libxmuu1.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXmu
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: fonts-tlwg-typist
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 460
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-22-tlwg-typist.conf f29bd26baa6cd0c2c28862c0123a8862
Description: Thai TlwgTypist font
 This package provides Thai TlwgTypist monospace font from TLWG.
 .
 The font provides Thai semi-monospace font, i.e. all glyphs are of the
 same width, except combining characters.
 .
 The glyph shapes are designed to look like Thai electric typewriters.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: libgs9-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 7658
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ghostscript
Version: 9.05~dfsg-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: ghostscript (<< 9.01~dfsg-1)
Breaks: ghostscript (<< 9.01~dfsg-1)
Description: interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF - common files
 GPL Ghostscript is used for PostScript/PDF preview and printing.
 Usually as a back-end to a program such as ghostview, it can display
 PostScript and PDF documents in an X11 environment.
 .
 This package provides common architecture-independent files needed by
 the GPL Ghostscript library.
Homepage: http://www.ghostscript.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: fuse
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 156
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.8.6-2ubuntu2
Replaces: fuse-utils
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libfuse2 (= 2.8.6-2ubuntu2), adduser, mount (>= 2.19.1), sed (>= 4), udev | makedev
Conflicts: fuse-utils (<< 2.8.5-2~), loop-aes-utils
Conffiles:
 /etc/fuse.conf c9457cf5b2196da67d5ac816d1c86a4f
Description: Filesystem in Userspace
 Filesystem in Userspace (FUSE) is a simple interface for userspace programs to
 export a virtual filesystem to the Linux kernel. It also aims to provide a
 secure method for non privileged users to create and mount their own filesystem
 implementations.
Homepage: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>

Package: libschroedinger-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 808
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: schroedinger
Version: 1.0.11-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), liborc-0.4-0 (>= 1:0.4.16)
Description: library for encoding/decoding of Dirac video streams
 The Schroedinger project will implement portable libraries for the high quality
 Dirac video codec created by BBC Research and Development. Dirac is a free and
 open source codec producing very high image quality video.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries necessary to run programs using
 libschroedinger
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: acpid
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 156
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:2.0.10-1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), upstart-job, lsb-base (>= 3.2-14), module-init-tools (>> 3.1-rel-2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn 57f021ab2369f211018d6e7d11434314
 /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ee194bed50e3f5f44824b3ce70a6ec96
 /etc/init/acpid.conf 5ed634f9848d884b1314afc5ae92e2d6
 /etc/default/acpid 8905607a50c80a1fb8ee1e09fc8dc3f2
Description: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface event daemon
 Modern computers support the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI)
 to allow intelligent power management on your system and to query battery and
 configuration status.
 .
 ACPID is a completely flexible, totally extensible daemon for delivering
 ACPI events. It listens on netlink interface (or on the deprecated file
 /proc/acpi/event), and when an event occurs, executes programs to handle the
 event. The programs it executes are configured through a set of configuration
 files, which can be dropped into place by packages or by the admin.
Homepage: http://www.tedfelix.com/linux/acpid-netlink.html
Original-Maintainer: Debian Acpi Team <pkg-acpi-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: grep
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 608
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.10-1
Provides: rgrep
Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Suggests: libpcre3 (>= 7.7)
Conflicts: rgrep
Description: GNU grep, egrep and fgrep
 'grep' is a utility to search for text in files; it can be used from the
 command line or in scripts.  Even if you don't want to use it, other packages
 on your system probably will.
 .
 The GNU family of grep utilities may be the "fastest grep in the west".
 GNU grep is based on a fast lazy-state deterministic matcher (about
 twice as fast as stock Unix egrep) hybridized with a Boyer-Moore-Gosper
 search for a fixed string that eliminates impossible text from being
 considered by the full regexp matcher without necessarily having to
 look at every character. The result is typically many times faster
 than Unix grep or egrep. (Regular expressions containing backreferencing
 will run more slowly, however.)
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/grep/

Package: fonts-tlwg-garuda
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 385
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-13-tlwg-garuda.conf fb899fd5b3aa28fb4a9edf2e94da3e83
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/89-tlwg-garuda-synthetic.conf 92a6238e18d2160a4262a10eb3022fbc
Description: Thai Garuda font
 This package provides Thai Garuda font, code-named "NF2", from the
 National Font Project.
 .
 The font provides Arial-compatible Thai monoweight glyphs traditionally
 used in school books and official documents.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: glib-networking-services
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 61
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: glib-networking
Version: 2.32.1-1ubuntu2
Replaces: glib-networking (<< 2.30.1-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.6), libproxy1 (>= 0.4.7), glib-networking-common (= 2.32.1-1ubuntu2)
Recommends: glib-networking
Breaks: glib-networking (<< 2.30.1-2)
Description: network-related giomodules for GLib - D-Bus services
 This package contains D-Bus services that are used by the GIO network
 extensions in glib-networking, for actions that need to be done in a
 separate process.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: smbclient
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 41308
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: samba
Version: 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3
Replaces: samba (<< 2.999+3.0.alpha21-4), smbget
Provides: samba-client
Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcap2 (>= 2.10), libcomerr2 (>= 1.01), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libk5crypto3 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2), libkrb5-3 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), libpopt0 (>= 1.14), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libtalloc2 (>= 2.0.4~git20101213), libtdb1 (>= 1.2.7+git20101214), libwbclient0 (>= 2:3.6.0~pre3), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: cifs-utils
Conflicts: samba4-clients
Description: command-line SMB/CIFS clients for Unix
 Samba is an implementation of the SMB/CIFS protocol for Unix systems,
 providing support for cross-platform file and printer sharing with
 Microsoft Windows, OS X, and other Unix systems.
 .
 This package contains command-line utilities for accessing Microsoft
 Windows and Samba servers, including smbclient, smbtar, and smbspool.
 Utilities for mounting shares locally are found in the package
 cifs-utils.
Homepage: http://www.samba.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Samba Maintainers <pkg-samba-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libnl-genl-3-200
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 59
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnl3
Version: 3.2.3-2ubuntu2
Depends: libnl-3-200 (= 3.2.3-2ubuntu2), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: library for dealing with netlink sockets - generic netlink
 This is a library for applications dealing with netlink sockets.
 The library provides an interface for raw netlink messaging and various
 netlink family specific interfaces.
 .
 API to the generic netlink protocol, an extended version of the netlink
 protocol.
Homepage: http://people.suug.ch/~tgr/libnl/
Original-Maintainer: Heiko Stuebner <mmind@debian.org>

Package: libcluttergesture-0.0.2-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 82
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: clutter-gesture
Version: 0.0.2.1-2ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libclutter-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2)
Description: Open GL based interactive canvas library Gesture framework
 Clutter is an Open GL based interactive canvas library, designed for creating
 fast, mainly 2D single window applications such as media box UIs,
 presentations, kiosk style applications and so on. Gesture library allows
 clutter applications to be aware of gestures and to easily attach some
 handlers to gesture events.
Homepage: http://moblin.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ying-Chun Liu (PaulLiu) <paulliu@debian.org>

Package: libavahi-gobject0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 111
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Avahi GObject library
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This library contains the GObject wrapper for Avahi.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libopenexr6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 852
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: openexr
Version: 1.6.1-4.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libilmbase6 (>= 1.0.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Description: runtime files for the OpenEXR image library
 OpenEXR is a high dynamic-range (HDR) image file format developed by
 Industrial Light & Magic for use in computer imaging applications.
 .
 OpenEXR's features include:
    * Higher dynamic range and colour precision than existing 8- and
      10-bit image file formats.
    * Support for the "half" 16-bit floating-point pixel format.
    * Multiple lossless image compression algorithms. Some of the
      included codecs can achieve 2:1 lossless compression ratios on
      images with film grain.
    * Extensibility. New compression codecs and image types can easily
      be added by extending the C++ classes included in the OpenEXR
      software distribution. New image attributes (strings, vectors,
      integers, etc.) can be added to OpenEXR image headers without
      affecting backward compatibility with existing OpenEXR
      applications.
 .
 This package contains the following shared library:
    * IlmImf - a library that reads and writes OpenEXR images.
Original-Maintainer: Debian PhotoTools Maintainers <pkg-phototools-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openexr.com

Package: libappindicator3-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 115
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libappindicator
Version: 0.4.92-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 (>= 0.4.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libindicator3-7
Recommends: indicator-application (>= 0.2.93)
Description: Application Indicators
 A library and indicator to take menus from applications and place them in
 the panel.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libappindicator

Package: plymouth-label
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 59
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: plymouth
Version: 0.8.2-2ubuntu30
Replaces: plymouth (<< 0.8.1-4)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libplymouth2 (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu30), plymouth (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu30), ttf-dejavu-core
Description: graphical boot animation and logger - label control
 Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process
 (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical
 boot animation while the boot process happens in the background.
 .
 This package contains the label control, used by various graphical themes
 to render text.

Package: busybox-static
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: shells
Installed-Size: 1869
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: busybox
Version: 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4
Replaces: busybox
Conflicts: busybox
Description: Standalone rescue shell with tons of builtin utilities
 BusyBox combines tiny versions of many common UNIX utilities into a single
 small executable. It provides minimalist replacements for the most common
 utilities you would usually find on your desktop system (i.e., ls, cp, mv,
 mount, tar, etc.).  The utilities in BusyBox generally have fewer options than
 their full-featured GNU cousins; however, the options that are included
 provide the expected functionality and behave very much like their GNU
 counterparts.
 .
 busybox-static provides you with a statically linked simple stand alone shell
 that provides all the utilities available in BusyBox. This package is
 intended to be used as a rescue shell, in the event that you screw up your
 system. Invoke "busybox sh" and you have a standalone shell ready to save
 your system from certain destruction. Invoke "busybox", and it will list the
 available builtin commands.
Homepage: http://www.busybox.net
Original-Maintainer: Debian Install System Team <debian-boot@lists.debian.org>

Package: libfolks25
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 486
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: folks
Version: 0.6.8-2
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0)
Recommends: libfolks-eds25, folks-common (= 0.6.8-2)
Description: library to aggregates people into metacontacts
 libfolks is a library that aggregates people from multiple sources
 (eg, Telepathy connection managers and eventually evolution data server,
 Facebook, etc.) to create metacontacts.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Folks

Package: linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 10968
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-31.50
Provides: linux-headers, linux-headers-3.0
Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-31, libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: Linux kernel headers for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
 This package provides kernel header files for version 3.2.0 on
 64 bit x86 SMP.
 .
 This is for sites that want the latest kernel headers.  Please read
 /usr/share/doc/linux-headers-3.2.0-31/debian.README.gz for details.

Package: libx86-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 165
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libx86
Version: 1.1+ds1-7ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Description: x86 real-mode library
 A library to provide support for making real-mode calls x86 calls. On x86
 hardware, vm86 mode is used. On other platforms, x86 emulation is provided.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/libx86/
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: xcftools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 232
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.7-3ubuntu1
Depends: xdg-utils, libc6 (>= 2.7), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4)
Recommends: mime-support
Suggests: x11-common, gimp
Enhances: gimp
Description: command-line tools for extracting data for XCF files
 This is a set of fast command-line tools for extracting information
 from the Gimp's native file format XCF.
 The tools are designed to allow efficient use of layered XCF files as
 sources in a build system that use 'make' and similar tools to manage
 automatic processing of the graphics.
 These tools work independently of the Gimp engine and do not require
 the Gimp to even be installed.
 .
 "xcf2pnm" converts XCF files to ppm, pgm or pbm format, flattening
 layers if necessary.
 If the image contains transparency, an alpha map can be written to a
 separate file, or a background color can be specified on the command
 line.
 .
 "xcf2png" converts XCF files to PNG format, flattening layers if
 necessary.
 Transparency information can be kept in the image, or a background
 color can be specified on the command line.
 .
 "xcfinfo" lists information about layers in an XCF file.
 .
 "xcfview" is a wrapper script that flattens an XCF image and displays
 it using an external PNG/PPM viewer.
 To use this script, you must make sure also to install an appropriate
 external viewer, as well as the mime-support package which provides the
 mailcap database.
 .
 The tools can either flatten an XCF file as given, or extract
 specific layers named on the command line.
Original-Maintainer: Jan Hauke Rahm <jhr@debian.org>

Package: plymouth
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 441
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.8.2-2ubuntu30
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libdrm-intel1 (>= 2.4.9), libdrm-nouveau1a (>= 2.4.23), libdrm-radeon1 (>= 2.4.17), libdrm2 (>= 2.4.3), libplymouth2 (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu30), libtinfo5, upstart-job, udev (>= 166-0ubuntu4), mountall (>= 2.0), initramfs-tools
Recommends: plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text | plymouth-theme
Breaks: gdm (<< 3.0.4-0ubuntu11), kdm (<< 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu3), lightdm (<< 0.9.7-0ubuntu2), lubuntu-plymouth-theme (<= 0.4), lxdm (<< 0.4.1-0ubuntu2), ubuntustudio-plymouth-theme (<= 0.38), xubuntu-plymouth-theme (<< 10.04.4)
Conflicts: usplash
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/plymouth.conf f8bddf7212b2362f9e37ae9f3a343481
 /etc/init/plymouth-log.conf 65d2943a69f455dec3fed43fd7996d76
 /etc/init/plymouth-splash.conf 2c0582725491da66e2d09280847e0452
 /etc/init/plymouth-stop.conf 85e687292436631eaa98959be0bad17a
 /etc/init/plymouth-upstart-bridge.conf b2c90588cf9a0cd8a91ad58f67aa7e0e
Description: graphical boot animation and logger - main package
 Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process
 (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical
 boot animation while the boot process happens in the background.

Package: libhpmud0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 385
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: hplip
Version: 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1
Replaces: hplip (<< 3.10.6-3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libsnmp15 (>= 5.4.3~dfsg), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12)
Breaks: hplip (<< 3.10.6-3)
Description: HP Multi-Point Transport Driver (hpmud) run-time libraries
 Shared library that provides direct I/O for each process. Prior to
 hpmud, all I/O was serialized through hpiod, a monolithic I/O processor.
 The new hpmud direct I/O is faster. Hpmud supports parallel, USB and
 JetDirect connectivity.
 .
 With hpmud, HPLIP no longer has Linux specific libusb extensions. This
 means any UNIX/Linux derivative that supports libusb may work with
 HPLIP. A public HPLIP "C" API is exposed through hpmud. See hpmud.h
 for documentation. A Python wrapper for hpmud, called hpmudext, is also
 available.
Original-Maintainer: Debian HPIJS and HPLIP maintainers <pkg-hpijs-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

Package: libofa0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 164
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libofa
Version: 0.9.3-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libfftw3-3, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Library for acoustic fingerprinting
 LIBOFA (the Open Fingerprint Architecture client library) is a library for
 generating acoustic fingerprints that can be used to identify music files
 using the MusicDNS service.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/musicip-libofa/

Package: yelp
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 552
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gman
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libyelp0 (= 3.4.1-0ubuntu1), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, yelp-xsl (>= 3.1.2), man-db (>= 2.5.1-1)
Recommends: gnome-user-guide
Suggests: ttf-dejavu
Breaks: scrollkeeper (<< 0.4)
Description: Help browser for GNOME
 Yelp is the help browser for the GNOME desktop.  Yelp provides a simple
 graphical interface for viewing DocBook, Mallard, HTML, man, and info
 formatted documentation.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Yelp
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: unity-lens-applications
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 300
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1
Replaces: unity-place-applications (<< 0.4.0~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdb5.1, libdee-1.0-4 (>= 1.0.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgnome-menu2 (>= 2.27.92), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libunity9 (>= 5.0.0), libxapian22, libzeitgeist-1.0-1 (>= 0.3.2), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, unity-common (>= 4.4.0)
Breaks: unity-place-applications (<< 0.4.0~)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/menus/unity-lens-applications.menu 8ea851c9545cb91b5c1566fb8e7d1007
Description: Application lens for unity
 This package contains the "application" lens which can be used
 inside Unity to launch and install applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications

Package: python-cups
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 228
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.9.61-0ubuntu2
Provides: python2.7-cups
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0)
Description: Python bindings for CUPS
 A module for using the CUPS 1.2 API in Python programs.
Original-Maintainer: Otavio Salvador <otavio@debian.org>

Package: ghostscript-x
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 211
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ghostscript
Version: 9.05~dfsg-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libx11-6, libxt6, ghostscript (= 9.05~dfsg-0ubuntu4.2)
Description: interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF - X11 support
 GPL Ghostscript is used for PostScript/PDF preview and printing.
 Usually as a back-end to a program such as ghostview, it can display
 PostScript and PDF documents in an X11 environment.
 .
 This package contains the GPL Ghostscript output device for X11.
Homepage: http://www.ghostscript.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-problem-report
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 156
Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: apport
Version: 2.0.1-0ubuntu14
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python library to handle problem reports
 This Python library provides an interface for creating, modifying,
 and accessing standardized problem reports for program and kernel
 crashes and packaging bugs.
 .
 These problem reports use standard Debian control format syntax
 (RFC822).
Homepage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport

Package: kbd
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 996
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.15.2-3ubuntu4
Replaces: open, util-linux (<< 2.11)
Provides: console-utilities, open
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), console-setup, lsb-base (>= 3.0-10), initramfs-tools
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Breaks: util-linux (<< 2.11)
Conflicts: console-utilities, kbd-data, open
Conffiles:
 /etc/kbd/remap 2f1f15d62b45ab43c04b3ddbfcf591ec
 /etc/kbd/config 7675e7d682fcc2633d00990fc1a38c29
Description: Linux console font and keytable utilities
 This package allows you to set up the Linux console, change the font,
 resize text mode virtual consoles and remap the keyboard.
 .
 You will probably want to install a set of data files, such as the one
 in the console-setup package.
Original-Maintainer: Console utilities maintainers <pkg-kbd-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: linux-image-generic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: metapackages
Installed-Size: 31
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux-meta
Version: 3.2.0.32.35
Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-32-generic, linux-firmware
Description: Generic Linux kernel image
 This package will always depend on the latest generic kernel image
 available.

Package: indicator-datetime
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 320
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.3.94-0ubuntu2
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.10), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 (>= 0.4.2), libecal-1.2-10 (>= 3.2.3), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libedataserverui-3.0-1 (>= 3.2.3), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgeoclue0 (>= 0.11.1+git20091217), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.29.19), libgnome-control-center1 (>= 1:2.91.2), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.4), libical0 (>= 0.30), libido3-0.1-0 (>= 0.2.2), libindicator3-7, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), libtimezonemap1, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gnome-control-center, geoclue-ubuntu-geoip | geoclue-provider
Recommends: indicator-applet | indicator-renderer, evolution-data-server
Description: Simple clock
 A simple clock appearing in the indicator bar
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/indicator-datetime

Package: toshset
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 241
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.76-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libpci3 (>= 1:3.1.8-2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/pm/sleep.d/novatel_3g_suspend 798cae67f8b03f7d3469efd47ba5c004
Description: Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware interface
 Toshset is a command-line tool to allow access to much of the
 Toshiba laptop hardware interface developed by Jonathan Buzzard. It can do
 things like set the hard drive spin-down time, turn off the display
 and set the fan speed without the help of the kernel.
 Toshset requires an experimental version of the toshiba_acpi kernel module
 with an ACPI-enabled kernel. Otherwise it works only if the laptop supports
 the old APM BIOS. (The last of these was produced something like 5 years ago)
 Please read README.Debian how to install the experimental version of the
 toshiba_acpi kernel module. (Ubuntu users don't need it)
 .
 This package also includes the Toshsat1800-irdasetup by Daniele Peri.  It
 can be used to configure IrDA for laptops with ALI1533 bridge (LPC47N227
 SuperIO), smc-ircc and not initializing BIOS (tested on Toshiba Satellite
 1800-514).  Homepage: http://www.csai.unipa.it/peri/toshsat1800-irdasetup/
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.schwieters.org/toshset/

Package: vlc-plugin-pulse
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 108
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vlc
Version: 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: vlc-nox (= 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), libc6 (>= 2.8), libpulse0 (>= 1:1.0), libvlccore5 (>= 2.0.0)
Description: PulseAudio plugin for VLC
 This plugin adds support for PulseAudio to the VLC media player. To
 activate the audio output module, use the `--aout pulse' flag or
 select the `pulse' audio output plugin from the preferences menu.
 .
 VLC is the VideoLAN project's media player. It plays MPEG, MPEG-2, MPEG-4,
 DivX, MOV, WMV, QuickTime, WebM, FLAC, MP3, Ogg/Vorbis files, DVDs, VCDs,
 podcasts, and multimedia streams from various network sources.
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libnss3-1d
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 81
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nss
Version: 3.13.1.with.ckbi.1.88-1ubuntu6.1
Depends: libnss3 (= 3.13.1.with.ckbi.1.88-1ubuntu6.1)
Description: Network Security Service libraries
 This is a set of libraries designed to support cross-platform development
 of security-enabled client and server applications. It can support SSLv2
 and  v4, TLS, PKCS #5, #7, #11, #12, S/MIME, X.509 v3 certificates and
 other security standards.
 .
 This package contains versioned symbolic links for Debian compatibility.
Homepage: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/pki/nss/
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of Mozilla-related packages <pkg-mozilla-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libidl-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 77
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libidl
Version: 0.8.14-0.2ubuntu2
Depends: cpp
Description: library for parsing CORBA IDL files (common files)
 libIDL is a small library for creating parse trees of CORBA v2.2 compliant
 Interface Definition Language (IDL) files, which is a specification for
 defining interfaces which can be used between different CORBA
 implementations.  libIDL is used in the ORBit2 IDL compiler, as well
 as various language bindings (Perl, Python, etc.) for ORBit2.
 .
 This package is a workaround for multiarch-related upgrade problems, and
 will eventually be merged back into libidl0.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Rittau <srittau@debian.org>

Package: libcurl3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 546
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: curl
Version: 7.22.0-3ubuntu4
Replaces: libcurl2 (<< 1:7.11.2-2), libcurl4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libidn11 (>= 1.13), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), librtmp0 (>= 2.3), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), ca-certificates
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libcurl4
Description: Multi-protocol file transfer library (OpenSSL)
 libcurl is designed to be a solid, usable, reliable and portable
 multi-protocol file transfer library.
 .
 SSL support is provided by OpenSSL.
 .
 This is the shared version of libcurl.
Homepage: http://curl.haxx.se
Original-Maintainer: Ramakrishnan Muthukrishnan <rkrishnan@debian.org>

Package: foomatic-filters
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 493
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.0.16-0ubuntu0.2
Replaces: cupsomatic-ppd, foomatic-bin (<< 2.9)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, ucf (>= 0.30)
Pre-Depends: bash (>= 2.05)
Recommends: cups-client | lpr | lprng | rlpr, ghostscript, cups | enscript | a2ps | mpage, foomatic-db-engine (>= 4.0), poppler-utils (>= 0.11.2), colord
Breaks: cupsomatic-ppd (<< 20030507), foomatic-bin (<< 2.9)
Description: OpenPrinting printer support - filters
 Foomatic is a printer database designed to make it easier to set up
 common printers for use with UNIX-like operating systems.
 It provides the "glue" between a print spooler (like CUPS or lpr) and
 the printer, by processing files sent to the printer.
 .
 This package consists of filters used by the printer spoolers
 to convert the incoming PostScript data into the printer's native
 format using a printer-specific, but spooler-independent PPD file.
 .
 For use with CUPS, you will need both the cups and cups-client
 packages installed on your system.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Group <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openprinting.org/

Package: libxdamage1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 52
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxdamage
Version: 1:1.1.3-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 damaged region extension library
 libXdamage provides an X Window System client interface to the DAMAGE
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The Damage extension provides for notification of when on-screen regions have
 been 'damaged' (altered).
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXdamage
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: x11-xserver-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 560
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 7.6+3
Replaces: iceauth, sessreg, xbase-clients (<< 1:7.3), xgamma, xhost, xmodmap, xrandr, xrdb, xrefresh, xrgb, xset, xsetmode, xsetpointer, xsetroot, xstdcmap, xutils (<< 1:7.2), xvidtune
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libx11-6, libxaw7, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxi6, libxmu6, libxmuu1, libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.99.3), libxt6, libxxf86vm1, cpp
Suggests: nickle, cairo-5c, xorg-docs-core
Conflicts: iceauth, sessreg, xgamma, xhost, xmodmap, xrandr, xrdb, xrefresh, xrgb, xset, xsetmode, xsetpointer, xsetroot, xstdcmap, xvidtune
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xvidtune 0493a0782b498e9f0dee51a4013a80e6
Description: X server utilities
 An X client is a program that interfaces with an X server (almost always via
 the X libraries), and thus with some input and output hardware like a
 graphics card, monitor, keyboard, and pointing device (such as a mouse).
 .
 This package provides a miscellaneous assortment of X Server utilities
 that ship with the X Window System, including:
  - iceauth, a tool for manipulating ICE protocol authorization records;
  - rgb;
  - sessreg, a simple program for managing utmp/wtmp entries;
  - xcmsdb, a device color characteristic utility for the X Color Management
    System;
  - xgamma, a tool for querying and setting a monitor's gamma correction;
  - xhost, a very dangerous program that you should never use;
  - xmodmap, a utility for modifying keymaps and pointer button mappings in X;
  - xrandr, a command-line interface to the RandR extension;
  - xrdb, a tool to manage the X server resource database;
  - xrefresh, a tool that forces a redraw of the X screen;
  - xset, a tool for setting miscellaneous X server parameters;
  - xsetmode and xsetpointer, tools for handling X Input devices;
  - xsetroot, a tool for tailoring the appearance of the root window;
  - xstdcmap, a utility to selectively define standard colormap properties;
  - xvidtune, a tool for customizing X server modelines for your monitor.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxaw7
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 505
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxaw
Version: 2:1.0.9-3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libx11-6, libxext6, libxmu6, libxpm4, libxt6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Athena Widget library
 libXaw7 provides the second version of Xaw, the Athena Widgets tookit,
 which is largely used by legacy X applications.  This version is the
 most common version, as version 6 is considered deprecated, and version
 8, which adds Xprint support, is unsupported and not widely used.
 In general, use of a more modern toolkit such as GTK+ is recommended.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXaw
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libijs-0.35
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 65
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ijs
Version: 0.35-8
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: IJS raster image transport protocol: shared library
 IJS is, first and foremost, a protocol for transmission of raster page
 images. This snapshot provides a reference implementation of the protocol,
 the design of which is still in flux. When the protocol specification is
 published, it will be authoritative. Applications should feel free to link
 against the library provided in this package, adapt that code for their own
 needs, or roll a completely new implementation.
 .
 IJS is a client-server protocol, used to write ghostscript drivers. The
 drivers are separate programs. The client and server communicate via pipes,
 though shared memory may be used additionally in the future. Currently IJS
 is used by the hpijs and ijsgimpprint drivers.
 .
 Code for both the client- and server-side is included in the library. This
 package provides the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.linuxprinting.org/ijs/

Package: keyboard-configuration
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 2172
Maintainer: Ubuntu Installer Team <ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: console-setup
Version: 1.70ubuntu5
Replaces: console-setup (<< 1.47), console-setup-mini (<< 1.47)
Depends: debconf (>= 1.5.34), upstart-job, liblocale-gettext-perl
Conflicts: console-setup (<< 1.47), console-setup-mini (<< 1.47)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/console-setup.conf 7fe93d1fb1311225f741b61ebff20942
Description: system-wide keyboard preferences
 This package maintains the keyboard preferences in
 /etc/default/keyboard.  Other packages can use the information
 provided by this package in order to configure the keyboard on the
 console or in X Window.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Install System Team <debian-boot@lists.debian.org>

Package: upstart
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 1040
Maintainer: James Hunt <james.hunt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.5-0ubuntu7
Replaces: startup-tasks, system-services, sysvinit, upstart-compat-sysv, upstart-job
Provides: startup-tasks, system-services, upstart-compat-sysv, upstart-job
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.9), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.2.16), libnih-dbus1 (>= 1.0.0), libnih1 (>= 1.0.0), libudev0 (>= 151), sysvinit-utils, sysv-rc, initscripts, mountall, ifupdown (>= 0.6.10ubuntu5)
Suggests: python, graphviz, bash-completion
Breaks: friendly-recovery (<< 0.2.13), libc6 (<< 2.12.1-0ubuntu12)
Conflicts: lxcguest, startup-tasks, system-services, sysvinit, upstart-compat-sysv, upstart-job
Conffiles:
 /etc/logrotate.d/upstart 070767086a27883ec119e1dde779a856
 /etc/bash_completion.d/upstart 080f7eee4a3f3e5f76197eaa581fb4da
 /etc/init/flush-early-job-log.conf 09e959647877c39f6490ad29b8a35a28
 /etc/init/tty3.conf 6608f08adf00a282358a1eeb9bdcf78e
 /etc/init/console.conf 8d79b0205f2daffb473604ce53e1dc83
 /etc/init/tty6.conf e8ad2f0411614f9c8dc9c4e364763549
 /etc/init/tty1.conf f42f2298f711147ecf177054294861a7
 /etc/init/upstart-socket-bridge.conf 5f3eaca09ee1f03d5d0686ea99f8c051
 /etc/init/wait-for-state.conf 7a4d89f072e4ba9de84599627e53e011
 /etc/init/control-alt-delete.conf 16e6603524084b63b0f0ca04eb56757e
 /etc/init/shutdown.conf 559659602cefe7e8d3c1e76820f5ae5d
 /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf a50c045d9390a6e6c43c18b19cd72fe5
 /etc/init/rc.conf 1b492dd211353c22963ee701a7881cdd
 /etc/init/rcS.conf 3c1a7f7685cc4bdeba2e5624ceb75581
 /etc/init/container-detect.conf 6bae6257355ad7322e7263e567817465
 /etc/init/tty2.conf 0d9326fdda081ac96d92bbc57ff773e4
 /etc/init/tty4.conf 2c78cd865d848bb2674104905151dbe2
 /etc/init/tty5.conf 6d5794f72a1098b008e53e326a6bb5a0
 /etc/init/upstart-udev-bridge.conf 2c24bb70877476b5e7016ccf6de745a4
 /etc/init/failsafe.conf 0b88eeccf6c8fd456e886aa7a76e3291
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/Upstart.conf 64be74cddb0c74b7d98202b40389784c
Description: event-based init daemon
 upstart is a replacement for the /sbin/init daemon which handles
 starting of tasks and services during boot, stopping them during
 shutdown and supervising them while the system is running.
Homepage: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/

Package: printer-driver-postscript-hp
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 1120
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: hplip
Version: 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1
Replaces: hplip (<< 3.11.10-1ubuntu2), hplip-data (<< 3.11.10-1ubuntu2)
Depends: python, xz-utils, hplip (>= 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1)
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0-11~), hplip (<< 3.11.10-1ubuntu2), hplip-data (<< 3.11.10-1ubuntu2)
Description: HP Printers PostScript Descriptions
 This package contains the compressed PPDs for the PostScript HP
 Printers.
Original-Maintainer: Debian HPIJS and HPLIP maintainers <pkg-hpijs-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

Package: telepathy-idle
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 252
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.1.11-2
Provides: telepathy-connection-manager
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.16.0)
Description: IRC connection manager for Telepathy
 A full-featured IRC connection manager for the Telepathy project.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://sourceforge.net/projects/telepathy-idle

Package: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 139
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:1.2.5-2build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- Neomagic display driver
 This package provides the driver for Neomagic MagicGraph chipsets, which are
 commonly found in laptops.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-neomagic driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: gimp-flegita
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 84
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-scan
Version: 0.6.2-1.1ubuntu1
Replaces: flegita-gimp (<= 0.6.2-0ubuntu4)
Depends: libbabl-0.0-0, libc6 (>= 2.14), libgegl-0.0-0 (>= 0.0.22), libgimp2.0 (>= 2.4.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), libgnomescan0 (= 0.6.2-1.1ubuntu1), gimp (>= 2.3)
Breaks: flegita-gimp (<= 0.6.2-0ubuntu4)
Enhances: gimp
Description: Scanner plugin for the GNU image manipulation program
 Gnome Scan is an infrastructure that brings scanning features to the
 GNOME desktop, using the Sane library.
 .
 This package contains a plugin to bring scanning features to Gimp, the
 GNU image manipulation program.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libmysqlclient18
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3278
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: mysql-5.5
Version: 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: mysql-common (>= 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: MySQL database client library
 MySQL is a fast, stable and true multi-user, multi-threaded SQL database
 server. SQL (Structured Query Language) is the most popular database query
 language in the world. The main goals of MySQL are speed, robustness and
 ease of use.
 .
 This package includes the client library.
Homepage: http://dev.mysql.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian MySQL Maintainers <pkg-mysql-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: sgml-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 1704
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.0.6
Replaces: docbook-xml (<= 3.1.3.6-1), sp (<< 1.3.4-1.2.1-14)
Depends: sgml-base (>= 1.17), xml-core (>= 0.12)
Suggests: perlsgml, doc-html-w3, opensp, libxml2-utils
Conflicts: sp (<= 1.1.1-2)
Description: common SGML and XML data
 This package contains basic XML and SGML data shared and used by
 multiple packages.  The package provides the technical format
 (Document Type Definition, or DTD) of all major versions of HTML.  It
 also includes standard character entity definitions which describe
 spacial characters or international characters, as well as other
 standard miscellany used by other SGML and XML packages.
 .
 This package implements the Debian XML and SGML standards for entity
 placement and registration.  This benefits the user by making the
 included materials instantly available to people writing, editing or
 building documentation without any further effort.  See
 <http://debian-xml-sgml.alioth.debian.org/> for more information.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>

Package: mlocate
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 224
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.23.1-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), adduser
Conflicts: findutils (<= 4.2.31-1), slocate (<= 3.1-1.1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/updatedb.conf c5094a717466f255c102bcc0a1103ab8
 /etc/cron.daily/mlocate dacff83a18b83a8762c82db7c778139c
Description: quickly find files on the filesystem based on their name
 mlocate is a new implementation of locate, a tool to find files
 anywhere in the filesystem based on their name, using a fixed pattern
 or a regular expression. Unlike other tools like find(1), locate uses
 a previously created database to perform the search, allowing queries
 to execute much faster. This database is updated periodically from
 cron.
 .
 Several implementations of locate exist: the original implementation
 from GNU's findutils, slocate, and mlocate. The advantages of mlocate
 are:
 .
  * it indexes all the filesystem, but results of a search will only
    include files that the user running locate has access to. It does
    this by updating the database as root, but making it unreadable for
    normal users, who can only access it via the locate binary. slocate
    does this as well, but not the original locate.
 .
  * instead of re-reading all the contents of all directories each time
    the database is updated, mlocate keeps timestamp information in its
    database and can know if the contents of a directory changed without
    reading them again. This makes updates much faster and less demanding
    on the hard drive. This feature is only found in mlocate.
 .
 Installing mlocate will change the /usr/bin/locate binary to point to
 mlocate via the alternatives mechanism. After installation, you may
 wish to run /etc/cron.daily/mlocate by hand to create the database,
 otherwise mlocate won't work until that script is run from cron itself
 (since mlocate does not use the same database file as standard locate).
 Also, you may wish to remove the "locate" package in order not to have
 two different database files updated regularly on your system.
Homepage: http://carolina.mff.cuni.cz/~trmac/blog/mlocate
Original-Maintainer: Tollef Fog Heen <tfheen@debian.org>

Package: libavahi-core7
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 280
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Avahi's embeddable mDNS/DNS-SD library
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This package contains the library for Avahi's embeddable mDNS/DNS-SD stack.
 This can be used by embedded applications to integrate mDNS/DNS-SD
 functionality into their applications.
 .
 You should not however use this library for non-embedded applications, you
 should use libavahi-client which interacts with the avahi daemon.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ureadahead
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 124
Maintainer: Scott James Remnant <scott@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.100.0-12
Replaces: readahead
Provides: readahead
Depends: e2fslibs (>= 1.41.99), libblkid1 (>= 2.16), libc6 (>= 2.7), libnih1 (>= 1.0.0), upstart (>= 0.6.0)
Conflicts: readahead
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/ureadahead-other.conf bd9285c6f7626d50bf183a36645f97fb
 /etc/init/ureadahead.conf d9e4b079e8778361dd1a8cce7377028d
Description: Read required files in advance
 ber-readahead is used during boot to read files in advance of when
 they are needed such that they are already in the page cache,
 improving boot performance.
 .
 Its data files are regenerated on the first boot after install, and
 either monthly thereafter or when packages with init scripts or
 configs are installed or updated.
 .
 ureadahead requires a kernel patch included in the Ubuntu kernel.

Package: libmng1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 628
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmng
Version: 1.0.10-3
Replaces: libmng, libmng-dev (<< 1.0.0-3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liblcms1 (>= 1.15-1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Multiple-image Network Graphics library
 The libmng library supports decoding, displaying, encoding, and various other
 manipulations of the Multiple-image Network Graphics (MNG) format image files.
 It uses the zlib compression library, and optionally the JPEG library by the
 Independent JPEG Group (IJG) and/or lcms (little cms), a color-management
 library by Marti Maria Saguar.
Original-Maintainer: Kartik Mistry <kartik@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.libmng.com

Package: libmng1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 612
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libmng
Version: 1.0.10-3
Replaces: libmng, libmng-dev (<< 1.0.0-3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liblcms1 (>= 1.15-1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Multiple-image Network Graphics library
 The libmng library supports decoding, displaying, encoding, and various other
 manipulations of the Multiple-image Network Graphics (MNG) format image files.
 It uses the zlib compression library, and optionally the JPEG library by the
 Independent JPEG Group (IJG) and/or lcms (little cms), a color-management
 library by Marti Maria Saguar.
Original-Maintainer: Kartik Mistry <kartik@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.libmng.com

Package: libdvdcss2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 108
Maintainer: Medibuntu Packaging Team <medibuntu-maintainers@lists.launchpad.net>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdvdcss
Version: 1.2.12-0.0medibuntu1
Replaces: libdvdcss-dev (<= 0.0.3-3), libdvdcss0 (<= 1.0.0-0.0), libdvdcss2-dev (<= 1.2.10-0.0)
Provides: libdvdcss
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Description: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries
 To allow applications to access some of the more advanced features
 of the DVD format.
Homepage: http://download.videolan.org/
Original-Maintainer: Christian Marillat <marillat@debian.org>

Package: libgfortran3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1193
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gcc-4.6
Version: 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libc6 (>= 2.14), libquadmath0 (>= 4.6)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: gcc-4.1, gcc-4.3 (<< 4.3.6-1), gcc-4.4 (<< 4.4.6-4), gcc-4.5 (<< 4.5.3-2)
Description: Runtime library for GNU Fortran applications
 Library needed for GNU Fortran applications linked against the
 shared library.
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: unity-scope-video-remote
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 79
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.3.5-0ubuntu2.1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), gir1.2-unity-5.0, gir1.2-dee-1.0, gir1.2-soup-2.4, gir1.2-glib-2.0, python-zeitgeist, gvfs-bin, unity-lens-video
Enhances: unity-lens-video
Description: Remote videos engine
 This scope adds a remote videos search engine to the Video lens.
Original-Maintainer: David Calle <davidc@framli.eu>
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-videos

Package: command-not-found-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 2911
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: command-not-found
Version: 0.2.46ubuntu6
Description: Set of data files for command-not-found.
 This package provides the required data used by the command-not-found
 application.
Original-Maintainer: Zygmunt Krynicki <zkrynicki@gmail.com>

Package: printer-driver-gutenprint
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 636
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gutenprint
Version: 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1
Replaces: cups-driver-gutenprint (<< 5.2.7-3)
Provides: cups-driver-gutenprint
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), libgutenprint2 (>= 5.2.8~pre1), cups (>= 1.3.0), cups-client (>= 1.3.0), ghostscript-cups
Suggests: gutenprint-doc (>= 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1), gutenprint-locales (>= 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1)
Conflicts: cups-driver-gutenprint (<< 5.2.7-3)
Description: printer drivers for CUPS
 This package includes a CUPS driver based on Gutenprint.
 .
 The CUPS drivers contain all of the files needed to support
 photo-quality printing on any printer supported by Gutenprint.  You
 can find out more about the Common UNIX Printing System ("CUPS"), an
 IPP-based printing system for UNIX/Linux, at:
 .
   http://www.cups.org
 .
 Gutenprint is the print facility for the GIMP, and in addition a
 suite of drivers that may be used with common UNIX spooling systems
 using GhostScript or CUPS.  These drivers provide printing quality
 for UNIX/Linux on a par with proprietary vendor-supplied drivers in
 many cases, and can be used for many of the most demanding printing
 tasks.  Gutenprint was formerly known as Gimp-Print.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Group <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: ftp
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: net
Installed-Size: 176
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: netkit-ftp
Version: 0.17-25
Replaces: netstd
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), netbase
Description: classical file transfer client
 This is the user interface to the ARPANET standard File Transfer Protocol.
 The program allows a user to transfer files to and from a remote network
 site.
Original-Maintainer: Alberto Gonzalez Iniesta <agi@inittab.org>

Package: libpipeline1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@debian.org>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libpipeline
Version: 1.2.1-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: pipeline manipulation library
 This is a C library for setting up and running pipelines of processes,
 without needing to involve shell command-line parsing which is often
 error-prone and insecure.
Homepage: http://libpipeline.nongnu.org/

Package: libvo-amrwbenc0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 144
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vo-amrwbenc
Version: 0.1.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: VisualOn AMR-WB encoder library
 This library contains an encoder implementation of the Adaptive Multi
 Rate Wideband (AMR-WB) audio codec. The library is based on a codec
 implementation by VisualOn, part of the Stagefright framework from
 the Google Android project.
 .
 This package contains development files.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://opencore-amr.git.sourceforge.net/

Package: libgnomekbd-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 112
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libgnomekbd
Version: 3.4.0.2-1
Replaces: gkbd-capplet (<= 2.91.2-1)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Breaks: gkbd-capplet (<= 2.91.2-1)
Description: GNOME library to manage keyboard configuration - common files
 libgnomekbd offers an API to manage the keyboard in GNOME applications.
 .
 libgnomekbdui offers an API to display a graphical user interface for
 libgnomekbd operations.
 .
 This package contains files common to the various libgnomekbd packages.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: bash-completion
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: standard
Section: shells
Installed-Size: 640
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:1.3-1ubuntu8
Replaces: bash, cryptsetup (<< 2:1.1.2-2), xen-tools (<= 4.1-1)
Depends: bash (>= 3.2)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Conflicts: xen-tools (<= 4.1-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/bash_completion.d/helpers/perl 979503470d51a6ec2a90a52f6bec12d3
 /etc/bash_completion.d/abook 1e44bd9d60692284b3f47c33ed3bd7e2
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ant b4628a7d4e06f8a3f73ffae0a7f68d58
 /etc/bash_completion.d/apache2ctl 6818cfc6a98849aeef18870f36cdf799
 /etc/bash_completion.d/apt 5c2724dd300a7b9cade1dd40266cabac
 /etc/bash_completion.d/apt-build e33d4e979843ccc3db2668daff582d8e
 /etc/bash_completion.d/aptitude 9ba76f9cb3f0836bc9e8a5d646314cca
 /etc/bash_completion.d/aspell 89470ae145088a2ba19b02f513191bae
 /etc/bash_completion.d/autoconf 05b8498983b3fbafb6c09d8cc18184bd
 /etc/bash_completion.d/automake 8eeb6e2677670055ca546da26e5123af
 /etc/bash_completion.d/autorpm e9b209cb4ec9a601c7ddea36081cfa69
 /etc/bash_completion.d/bash-builtins f89acc2f871285a347eb5e27c8c31b4a
 /etc/bash_completion.d/bind-utils 35c00f0be8a0d18e450e295b6f1985a5
 /etc/bash_completion.d/bitkeeper 38c166cdfa094fc231f0238b84f84da9
 /etc/bash_completion.d/bittorrent 025ebd47d269ec303b15e7342c057c23
 /etc/bash_completion.d/bluez 2489b9e67d6020332bb5a3c120429a39
 /etc/bash_completion.d/brctl d591c2105cd8f0732ab2f5a6fc41683e
 /etc/bash_completion.d/bzip2 364d9a45863a5b33c50f4cf718bef6ed
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cardctl c12969f7f8649a49b3191c58876d5e7e
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cfengine d76954fe8c5fc7376ec41405bc89f07f
 /etc/bash_completion.d/chkconfig 51904b0794d794b8895af5ea50d590ff
 /etc/bash_completion.d/chsh 7584877fad58f0d1096347c8f14f195b
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cksfv 55d0a9afbe5091def040e3695729df13
 /etc/bash_completion.d/clisp 1947b703bbe4f956ac1e4176bde13c81
 /etc/bash_completion.d/configure 0a0be84625c22e4b060dd489f38eaa04
 /etc/bash_completion.d/coreutils 4b218c5cdff6595303d81f60e6b26318
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cowsay e2cb71bdd6090d485e6dca7987ab1c24
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cpan2dist 5cc77c3fb29ce43b18e1bc6a6cb7af60
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cpio 42c0e4308158741c54dd31ed70c0cd0b
 /etc/bash_completion.d/crontab 7ddb6746146cc321f4a79f579d5fcb9e
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cups 942fd229d9487c02ea63ceaa4b66bbf3
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cryptsetup 1952ecad921df74b3b0dad4fe326e3ec
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cvs 56caa9c63ffe68bf7d8bfa5f30ef34dc
 /etc/bash_completion.d/cvsps 8dda984e0622ca70d95fa48ae035cd65
 /etc/bash_completion.d/dd 18eab48b74e17c284abbf0c883df09c1
 /etc/bash_completion.d/dhclient 2ac5b1adbadfc88f8f8000ba515f1fb8
 /etc/bash_completion.d/dict 6c65b8711c3597d8162a59ff270be789
 /etc/bash_completion.d/dpkg 1aa0beacacafce263ae1619015a38393
 /etc/bash_completion.d/dselect 76a646a2ec9dc0d849b696f941a37f0c
 /etc/bash_completion.d/dsniff 0900b561af924ee10497df43669524da
 /etc/bash_completion.d/dvd+rw-tools a243996cf5d9401dc2026c4ac47ff871
 /etc/bash_completion.d/e2fsprogs e51787a7503db0c39d460c9907fd86bd
 /etc/bash_completion.d/findutils 35fff21b1ffcd2e9dcac91fcf6b6fc60
 /etc/bash_completion.d/freeciv 7e3549ec737e9eef01305ad941d5e8b6
 /etc/bash_completion.d/freerdp 2a184b82dfd51fdad68dfb02e6a45b27
 /etc/bash_completion.d/fuse 7b04f3bad8338777ce1275568ed6df89
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gcc 9dce77e24a5942f5eb99bf33b4456128
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gcl 6deb8def42a894d89056631176101157
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gdb 7bd1af00dd8c752cda7c5e80a8958e5a
 /etc/bash_completion.d/genisoimage c198708cbce31e7fbe91843a146a267c
 /etc/bash_completion.d/getent 59e5e2d20537a788d009a36950d7c5f9
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gkrellm 94ae16a0ac4beb36f35b31f3675f120a
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gnatmake 344b90917df28f9b37c2fe73e3693251
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gpg 710b143c5c328a6f8a8d0643e2e38d82
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gpg2 e294c931ade780851012d85e9468194e
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gzip 8e017bb71136d210e1d504d15d72c019
 /etc/bash_completion.d/heimdal 933642c72f8402ff118aaf4a4e3f4704
 /etc/bash_completion.d/hping2 83aba979509b0bd1f44d4ccafdd3e785
 /etc/bash_completion.d/iconv 9a6f0cbe569bc0343ccd6ad786f1c40c
 /etc/bash_completion.d/iftop 24e2efb1c6bc1487933579199ae66313
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ifupdown fddc2c0669787febad563ba9051daa1b
 /etc/bash_completion.d/imagemagick f28676f7e88923f8674283968e7f78b4
 /etc/bash_completion.d/info a8ca0db34927eb9ce195d307bc16db8c
 /etc/bash_completion.d/iptables d58815c7c3cf4c3ddae9f568c03c7338
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ipmitool 6b4afa2cab3926995c1091e5dc9b82d6
 /etc/bash_completion.d/iproute2 75c501ea010410863b1eb83c2851bbc2
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ipsec 9a217a943e24ccd2511e895f98e4f49c
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ipv6calc 9e9f42ebd506687f603f946e9601ef59
 /etc/bash_completion.d/isql 09ac2472b0b4dd7f88ef3a877ccf712c
 /etc/bash_completion.d/jar 368bd20678a95bdb61cc34a101474aa9
 /etc/bash_completion.d/java 72862fd288a1644a825943e406c9631d
 /etc/bash_completion.d/k3b 73455f34015a1605b7be09127708eb44
 /etc/bash_completion.d/kldload 5785f50220f80ba910b6226ba1620f90
 /etc/bash_completion.d/larch 849baab2cd67a892e0f778498934a488
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ldapvi e246017ca5b4490211557b112ae2c3e6
 /etc/bash_completion.d/lftp bb6a731e15eeb2329a1875a4383f66b6
 /etc/bash_completion.d/lilo 7d1bf7c211fb68b2e1420a00d2abbd3e
 /etc/bash_completion.d/links b088aab3b32955b586772529420f960c
 /etc/bash_completion.d/lintian 7e5a3f172df9c1a6819a034a7b4f0bf0
 /etc/bash_completion.d/lisp ab95120ef6b2da6c964b36b3124e5eb2
 /etc/bash_completion.d/lrzip d6f6541a386fbfeeca48bbca20b514bf
 /etc/bash_completion.d/lsof d3fdaa21d973603e8cf82d0f63828f5c
 /etc/bash_completion.d/lvm 8ea6826e9d4aa7b4958242aa2f927fe8
 /etc/bash_completion.d/lzma 86fb58a915c24485f812c4db28612484
 /etc/bash_completion.d/lzop a7efdad9c12acd24b6a25e999cd9a342
 /etc/bash_completion.d/mailman 5b1f51e2707f4932e942959d6477ea0a
 /etc/bash_completion.d/make 376a868e1126979fd9f1ded14da30b21
 /etc/bash_completion.d/man dbb2a74efbbab32201412b2305f6ed72
 /etc/bash_completion.d/mc 8fa4861a2d60df574ca8d367fef9dd1e
 /etc/bash_completion.d/mcrypt d152291b7a9e2ea55291eb62cecb5432
 /etc/bash_completion.d/mdadm 04e7b4138f8fb12f8fb1388453ee6cda
 /etc/bash_completion.d/medusa 89819bc41f01af0bfcd0ac6b7ab4d965
 /etc/bash_completion.d/minicom a27aba65f3f7d7f3eb5f60fb9b72f687
 /etc/bash_completion.d/mkinitrd 511c80f4c3add796d9a842ea4bc5a6f8
 /etc/bash_completion.d/module-init-tools f9d952866cf13ad453c0a3420bfa7bd5
 /etc/bash_completion.d/monodevelop 6bb73625e32b9b1cbf02572c1e32638d
 /etc/bash_completion.d/mount 42e9c5075ecd9b9decb35d93ef263956
 /etc/bash_completion.d/mplayer 312cd63058a30138fc8acd1bcf469847
 /etc/bash_completion.d/msynctool 8da1c41c7b76348ca0d3ccacb5508276
 /etc/bash_completion.d/munin-node 0f7b9278eafe5b822a18c1bc7cc2e026
 /etc/bash_completion.d/mutt d0c1d91d56a9468e0ba26487fbb3caec
 /etc/bash_completion.d/mysqladmin c5102d137f83e12fb3e54fb500e4ee05
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ncftp 282ed142aa6c466787ef2a9b6bc5ea1d
 /etc/bash_completion.d/net-tools 9ac7ec0de44dac4f0d7680f9c439e20f
 /etc/bash_completion.d/nmap b62580b091e76979b1fbe77409378146
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ntpdate 1f364448f83dc300125abf976c646804
 /etc/bash_completion.d/openldap 05ed297c3e60ab129ca5b3b0b6da16d1
 /etc/bash_completion.d/openssl c1957186ce0bd22a07e3ea72dfd51b52
 /etc/bash_completion.d/open-iscsi 67a412aee21aea10447a4aa7e0412f30
 /etc/bash_completion.d/p4 2014944ca4cbdc98d42075a8dabfa808
 /etc/bash_completion.d/perl 9975832f1bbda823765b401f354a45c4
 /etc/bash_completion.d/pine be44f975727d988108de9b14d230fdea
 /etc/bash_completion.d/pkg-config 5abe7ec65b273b73af1b34167b8f37d7
 /etc/bash_completion.d/pkg_install 443021265fb23f6b044a6c492d16a4c6
 /etc/bash_completion.d/pkgtools 10e7a82314ac571211d4d79fdbbbc9e2
 /etc/bash_completion.d/pm-utils 05520e3afdc8da4bfa16fe7a8857e8b1
 /etc/bash_completion.d/portupgrade 623d1e9ec863907a081bd2c130af208d
 /etc/bash_completion.d/postfix 7b4851d040186d2c5a0c0986a94125ad
 /etc/bash_completion.d/postgresql f216029e97b1f147261eaa6fba11a616
 /etc/bash_completion.d/povray 899b7f4c9bf715f94aad162951948e5a
 /etc/bash_completion.d/procps 28a0dd552723c8cd75fb6dbd1daa4588
 /etc/bash_completion.d/python cffe820bf62e3023c8a639c7c1086967
 /etc/bash_completion.d/qdbus 4f7253cd179e6dca0d5b3a02acb22fcd
 /etc/bash_completion.d/qemu 51f46006f62185ca212c5adadb53b645
 /etc/bash_completion.d/quota-tools 0f5f5792374c4cece82fcafa735eade4
 /etc/bash_completion.d/rcs 81d5693f48d59e81593ea23f07d3cdfd
 /etc/bash_completion.d/rdesktop fbe9fc2a4b64416e481682454e6b5026
 /etc/bash_completion.d/reportbug 7abfcec9ae3220bcdd3243ced670a3a7
 /etc/bash_completion.d/resolvconf b412e4117565a8e7512a62fb922341bd
 /etc/bash_completion.d/rfkill 3ff043d804f9c835ca5634eef2e1e05a
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ri a49e726b6b4e6ddea3dbf3cb5a065b38
 /etc/bash_completion.d/rpcdebug bb6df5163fc69a59b0f2b70731791151
 /etc/bash_completion.d/rpm 9724ab7d2532c5ada2ac8114e5f86271
 /etc/bash_completion.d/rpmcheck 0ab94f66670383a1d6e2b17cede93da1
 /etc/bash_completion.d/rrdtool 89fb1182ae89ff388da0a81708fd1730
 /etc/bash_completion.d/rsync 207a3debf8b04ece25f433464f41d4a7
 /etc/bash_completion.d/rtcwake 1c18579214ddad45c152b2bf0f2606d9
 /etc/bash_completion.d/samba 454dd79745abf622cf9f9632809801fb
 /etc/bash_completion.d/sbcl 904c1624cd8734c068df7bd2fd5637f4
 /etc/bash_completion.d/screen a40c0f211eb24fd713fce26e531ef494
 /etc/bash_completion.d/service 84cc1cb614e107c0b4adda82e920fe8a
 /etc/bash_completion.d/sh ed7b56efb38bf3fab429fc7336395f25
 /etc/bash_completion.d/shadow f4ad6e6db21703b802e6be3902a63b99
 /etc/bash_completion.d/sitecopy 8df8ca8e48b2709ef8903a29053be502
 /etc/bash_completion.d/smartctl 429d9da789b4a1c44df1582c1bfe61c3
 /etc/bash_completion.d/snownews 341782db2f3c3beb29df8c3bccc8a448
 /etc/bash_completion.d/sqlite3 a84124d7e065ff320ec0eb318a1f57e9
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ssh c40b858d9ae1aee952726de8310b3006
 /etc/bash_completion.d/sshfs 15270fec82f8e38e14a6d3934285c9ae
 /etc/bash_completion.d/strace c9b9cc700f57cc389e77ec0e1a7ae4c6
 /etc/bash_completion.d/svk 31036779d9a22486a21555f300cc9599
 /etc/bash_completion.d/sysbench dc4bd68eba09611cd73c8312d2643662
 /etc/bash_completion.d/sysctl b4f4ecb48c6c376516e4db95604d80c6
 /etc/bash_completion.d/sysv-rc fbee1b2640b8ebb788f9ace2d55c9eaa
 /etc/bash_completion.d/tar 0398cfa972d4e3d79b2feaec593cb0d4
 /etc/bash_completion.d/tcpdump f1a23e7f97835cd1080041cc003cbe85
 /etc/bash_completion.d/unace 4b9109ef5e7a6ef23a3ed5fbe3ee76e9
 /etc/bash_completion.d/unrar 3201b9f268bebf90ca65b6b023ad8bdd
 /etc/bash_completion.d/update-alternatives 8392673cafa74115939ce0c63fa96196
 /etc/bash_completion.d/util-linux df55b75ec5fe7e373a274cfd9bd154be
 /etc/bash_completion.d/vncviewer 8749311e95e0ad0d83ed7cb6c30e4dd7
 /etc/bash_completion.d/vpnc 42de647be45138e58a0e690a62004cb3
 /etc/bash_completion.d/wireless-tools d173f7040b4328f3760182b79ac85583
 /etc/bash_completion.d/wodim 122c7555893abbe683a2d0c821381e08
 /etc/bash_completion.d/wol 4bc57f737a82d858e7e789558879eb3f
 /etc/bash_completion.d/wtf 5e9ac8752ed0f9a2a83a871f3f5ef90a
 /etc/bash_completion.d/wvdial 51dd13b53e3c99a16c91f6dc755b62c4
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xhost cb91e50845f9a40b9564cd0b33d47e1b
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xm d6302e950ad39937383eb9e47388ed02
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xmllint 13693cc741f88387b91ae08f0d0d8e82
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xmlwf a839a6d4bc18b70158dac41299cfc140
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xmms 74d90bb6a5d092ec481932030ef2f084
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xmodmap 6b51dd0c12d27cce4bd3810dab2681b7
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xrandr 8929e292cb9b86dfc9aa53e5c5c7e35f
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xrdb ebf26366fc89a4246e8992f7d681bac3
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xsltproc e552d2d52c96bf984c53413b10d7254e
 /etc/bash_completion.d/xz b0b9f15041c567d72ade3af9a11cb062
 /etc/bash_completion.d/yp-tools ffda231db1e4e3314f8cd5989cfc0421
 /etc/bash_completion.d/yum-arch a357ac184cafcda37152d8e95aa109a3
 /etc/bash_completion 5d4c5fb388b9e2f5ed14d01a9558bb53
 /etc/profile.d/bash_completion.sh c9f21609bdb02142c934d46b476210b7
Description: programmable completion for the bash shell
 bash completion extends bash's standard completion behavior to achieve
 complex command lines with just a few keystrokes.  This project was
 conceived to produce programmable completion routines for the most
 common Linux/UNIX commands, reducing the amount of typing sysadmins
 and programmers need to do on a daily basis.
Homepage: http://bash-completion.alioth.debian.org
Original-Maintainer: Bash Completion Maintainers <bash-completion-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gvfs-libs
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 253
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gvfs
Version: 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: gvfs (<< 1.10.1-1), libgvfscommon0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), gvfs-common (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1)
Breaks: gvfs (<< 1.10.1-1)
Conflicts: libgvfscommon0
Description: userspace virtual filesystem - private libraries
 gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem where mounts run as separate
 processes which you talk to via D-Bus. It also contains a gio module
 that seamlessly adds gvfs support to all applications using the gio
 API. It also supports exposing the gvfs mounts to non-gio applications
 using fuse.
 .
 This package contains private libraries with common functions between
 the daemons and the GIO module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libkate1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 118
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libkate
Version: 0.4.1-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: Kate is a codec for karaoke and text encapsulation
 Kate is meant to be used for karaoke alongside audio/video streams (typically
 Vorbis and Theora), movie subtitles, song lyrics, and anything that needs text
 data at arbitrary time intervals.
 .
 libkate provides an API for the encoding and decoding of kate files.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Xiph.org Maintainers <pkg-xiph-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/libkate/

Package: obexd-client
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 197
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: obexd
Version: 0.44-0ubuntu1
Depends: libbluetooth3 (>= 4.91), libc6 (>= 2.7), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0)
Description: D-Bus OBEX client
 Implementation of OBEX(OBject EXchange) client and server as a D-Bus service
 providing high-level functionality.
 .
 OBEX is communication protocol to facilitate the exchange of the binary object
 between the device.
 .
 In this package the client is included.
Homepage: http://www.bluez.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Bluetooth Maintainers <pkg-bluetooth-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsasl2-modules
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 228
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cyrus-sasl2
Version: 2.1.25.dfsg1-3ubuntu0.1
Depends: libsasl2-2 (= 2.1.25.dfsg1-3ubuntu0.1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0)
Suggests: libsasl2-modules-otp, libsasl2-modules-ldap, libsasl2-modules-sql, libsasl2-modules-gssapi-mit | libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal
Description: Cyrus SASL - pluggable authentication modules
 This is the Cyrus SASL API implementation, version 2.1. See package
 libsasl2-2 and RFC 2222 for more information.
 .
 This package provides the following SASL modules: LOGIN, PLAIN, ANONYMOUS,
 NTLM, CRAM-MD5, and DIGEST-MD5 (with DES support).
Homepage: http://www.cyrusimap.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Cyrus SASL Team <pkg-cyrus-sasl2-debian-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsasl2-2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 191
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cyrus-sasl2
Version: 2.1.25.dfsg1-3ubuntu0.1
Replaces: libsasl2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libdb5.1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libsasl2-modules (= 2.1.25.dfsg1-3ubuntu0.1)
Breaks: postfix (<= 2.8.3-1), slapd (<= 2.4.25-3)
Description: Cyrus SASL - authentication abstraction library
 This is the Cyrus SASL API implementation, version 2.1.
 .
 SASL is the Simple Authentication and Security Layer, a method for
 adding authentication support to connection-based protocols. To use
 SASL, a protocol includes a command for identifying and
 authenticating a user to a server and for optionally negotiating
 protection of subsequent protocol interactions. If its use is
 negotiated, a security layer is inserted between the protocol and the
 connection. See RFC 2222 for more information.
 .
 Any of: ANONYMOUS, CRAM-MD5, DIGEST-MD5, GSSAPI (MIT or Heimdal
 Kerberos 5), NTLM, OTP, PLAIN, or LOGIN can be used. If you intend to
 use this package on a server that provides SASL authentication, then
 you must install some of the libsasl2-modules* packages.
Homepage: http://www.cyrusimap.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Cyrus SASL Team <pkg-cyrus-sasl2-debian-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: passwd
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 2084
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: shadow
Version: 1:4.1.4.2+svn3283-3ubuntu5.1
Replaces: manpages-tr (<< 1.0.5), manpages-zh (<< 1.5.1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), upstart-job, libpam-modules, debianutils (>= 2.15.2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/passwd.conf ea81baf06e4c358225ce22b786ad9e6a
 /etc/default/useradd cc9f9a7713ab62a32cd38363d958f396
 /etc/pam.d/passwd eaf2ad85b5ccd06cceb19a3e75f40c63
 /etc/pam.d/newusers 1454e29bfa9f2a10836563e76936cea5
 /etc/pam.d/chpasswd 9900720564cb4ee98b7da29e2d183cb2
 /etc/pam.d/chfn 4d466e00a348ba426130664d795e8afa
 /etc/pam.d/chsh a6e9b589e90009334ffd030d819290a6
 /etc/cron.daily/passwd db990990933b6f56322725223f13c2bc
Description: change and administer password and group data
 This package includes passwd, chsh, chfn, and many other programs to
 maintain password and group data.
 .
 Shadow passwords are supported.  See /usr/share/doc/passwd/README.Debian
Homepage: http://pkg-shadow.alioth.debian.org/
Original-Maintainer: Shadow package maintainers <pkg-shadow-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libiec61883-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libiec61883
Version: 1.2.0-0.1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libraw1394-11
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: an partial implementation of IEC 61883
 This library is an implementation of IEC 61883, part 1 (CIP, plug
 registers, and CMP), part 2 (DV-SD), part 4 (MPEG2-TS), and part 6
 (AMDTP). Outside of IIDC, nearly all FireWire multimedia devices use IEC
 61883 protocols.
 .
 The libiec61883 library provides a higher level API for streaming DV,
 MPEG-2 and audio over Linux IEEE 1394. This includes both reception and
 transmission. It uses the new "rawiso" API of libraw1394, which
 transparently provides mmap-ed DMA for efficient data transfer. It also
 represents the third generation of I/O technology for Linux 1394 for
 these media types thereby removing the complexities of additional kernel
 modules, /dev nodes, and procfs. It also consolidates features for plug
 control registers and connection management that previously existed in
 experimental form in an unreleased version of libavc1394.
Original-Maintainer: Marcio Roberto Teixeira <marciotex@gmail.com>

Package: bsdmainutils
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 540
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 8.2.3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libtinfo5, bsdutils (>= 3.0-0), debianutils (>= 1.8)
Suggests: cpp, wamerican | wordlist, whois, vacation
Breaks: bsdutils (<< 1:2.13-11)
Conffiles:
 /etc/calendar/default f499e79b0d2d685aa5ae7e1013940b96
 /etc/cron.daily/bsdmainutils f58739ed756eb2efa7b73f377976a5e4
Description: collection of more utilities from FreeBSD
 This package contains lots of small programs many people expect to find when
 they use a BSD-style Unix system.
 .
 It provides banner (as printerbanner), calendar, col, colcrt, colrm, column,
 from (as bsd-from), hexdump (or hd), look, lorder, ncal (or cal), ul, and
 write (as bsd-write).
 .
 This package used to contain whois and vacation, which are now distributed in
 their own packages. Also here was tsort, which is now in the "coreutils"
 package.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Bsdmainutils Team <pkg-bsdmainutils@teams.debian.net>

Package: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 56
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gdk-pixbuf
Version: 2.26.1-1
Replaces: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (<< 2.24.0-2)
Breaks: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (<< 2.24.0-2)
Description: GDK Pixbuf library - data files
 This package contains the common files and translations for the GDK
 Pixbuf library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/

Package: gnome-mplayer
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 1674
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.5-1
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgmlib0 (>= 1.0.5), libgmtk0 (>= 1.0.5), libgpod4 (>= 0.7.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libmusicbrainz3-6 (>= 3.0.2), libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libx11-6, libxss1, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, mplayer2 | mplayer
Suggests: gecko-mediaplayer
Description: A GTK+ interface for MPlayer
 The power of MPlayer combined with a friendly interface for your desktop.
 You can play all your multimedia (audio, video, CD, DVDs, and VCDs, streams
 etc. with full DVD and MKV chapter support), organize, sort and create
 playlists, take screenshots while playing videos, be notified about media
 changes, retrieve cover art and more.
 Gnome-MPlayer fully supports subtitles giving the ability to specify
 preferred audio and subtitle languages.
 .
 The player can be used to play media on websites from your browser when
 used with Gecko Mediaplayer and is the modern replacement for
 mplayerplug-in (from the same author).
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/gnome-mplayer

Package: hostname
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.06ubuntu1
Replaces: nis (<< 3.17-30)
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), upstart-job
Conflicts: nis (<< 3.17-30)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/hostname.conf 6cfe98f58ae3bf5fed6558696bbcc488
Description: utility to set/show the host name or domain name
 This package provides commands which can be used to display the system's
 DNS name, and to display or set its hostname or NIS domain name.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Hostname Team <hostname-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: linux-headers-3.2.0-32
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 54927
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-32.51
Provides: linux-headers, linux-headers-3
Depends: coreutils | fileutils (>= 4.0)
Description: Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.2.0
 This package provides kernel header files for version 3.2.0, for sites
 that want the latest kernel headers. Please read
 /usr/share/doc/linux-headers-3.2.0-32/debian.README.gz for details

Package: linux-headers-3.2.0-31
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 54919
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-31.50
Provides: linux-headers, linux-headers-3
Depends: coreutils | fileutils (>= 4.0)
Description: Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.2.0
 This package provides kernel header files for version 3.2.0, for sites
 that want the latest kernel headers. Please read
 /usr/share/doc/linux-headers-3.2.0-31/debian.README.gz for details

Package: libnetfilter-conntrack3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 115
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnetfilter-conntrack
Version: 0.9.1-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libnfnetlink0 (>= 1.0.0)
Description: Netfilter netlink-conntrack library
 libnetfilter_conntrack is a userspace library providing a programming
 interface (API) to the in-kernel connection tracking state table.
Homepage: http://www.netfilter.org/projects/libnetfilter_conntrack/
Original-Maintainer: Alexander Wirt <formorer@debian.org>

Package: python-dateutil
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 232
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.5-1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), tzdata
Description: powerful extensions to the standard datetime module
 It features:
 .
  * computing of relative deltas (next month, next year, next monday, last week
    of month, etc);
  * computing of relative deltas between two given date and/or datetime objects
  * computing of dates based on very flexible recurrence rules, using a superset
    of the iCalendar specification. Parsing of RFC strings is supported as well.
  * generic parsing of dates in almost any string format
  * timezone (tzinfo) implementations for tzfile(5) format files
    (/etc/localtime, /usr/share/zoneinfo, etc), TZ environment string (in all
    known formats), iCalendar format files, given ranges (with help from
    relative deltas), local machine timezone, fixed offset timezone, UTC
    timezone
  * computing of Easter Sunday dates for any given year, using Western, Orthodox
    or Julian algorithms
Original-Maintainer: Guido Gnther <agx@sigxcpu.org>

Package: printer-driver-foo2zjs
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 3837
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: foo2zjs
Version: 20111202dfsg0-1ubuntu1
Replaces: foo2zjs (<< 20111023dfsg0-1~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), python, xz-utils, foomatic-filters, dc, mscompress
Recommends: foomatic-db-engine, wget, unzip, cups, cups-client
Suggests: psutils, hannah-foo2zjs, tk8.4, tix
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0-3~), foo2zjs (<< 20111023dfsg0-1~), udev (<< 136-1)
Description: printer driver for ZjStream-based printers
 foo2zjs is an open source printer driver for printers that use the
 Zenographics ZjStream wire protocol for their print data, such as the
 Minolta magicolor 2200/2300/2430 DL, Minolta Color PageWorks/Pro L and
 HP LaserJet 1000/1005/1018/1020/1022. These printers are often
 erroneously referred to as "winprinters" or "GDI printers".
 .
 This package provides the following drivers: foo2hiperc, foo2hp,
 foo2lava, foo2oak, foo2qpdl, foo2slx, foo2xqx, foo2zjs.
 .
 The foomatic-db-engine package is recommended to simplify configuring
 this printer driver.  The psutils package is needed to enable n-up
 printing support.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/

Package: xkb-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 3017
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: xkeyboard-config
Version: 2.5-1ubuntu1.3
Breaks: libx11-6 (<< 2:1.4.3)
Description: X Keyboard Extension (XKB) configuration data
 This package contains configuration data used by the X Keyboard
 Extension (XKB), which allows selection of keyboard layouts when
 using a graphical interface.
 .
 Every X11 vendor provides its own XKB data files, so keyboard layout
 designers have to send their layouts to several places.  The
 xkeyboard-config project has been launched at FreeDesktop in order
 to provide a central repository that could be used by all vendors.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/XKeyboardConfig
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: gwibber-service-identica
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gwibber
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu2
Depends: gwibber-service (>> 2.33.0)
Conflicts: gwibber-service (<= 2.33.0)
Description: Identi.ca plugin for Gwibber
 Gwibber is a social networking client for GNOME. It supports Facebook,
 Twitter, Identi.ca, StatusNet, FriendFeed, Qaiku, Flickr, and Digg.
 .
 This package includes the Identi.ca plugin for the Gwibber desktop service
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/gwibber

Package: vlc-nox
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 8865
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vlc
Version: 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: vlc (<< 1.1.0)
Provides: mp3-decoder
Depends: liba52-0.7.4, libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libass4 (>= 0.9.7), libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavc1394-0 (>= 0.5.3), libavcodec53 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libavcodec-extra-53 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libavformat53 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libavformat-extra-53 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libavutil51 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libbluray1, libc6 (>= 2.15), libcddb2, libcdio13, libcrystalhd3, libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.2.16), libdc1394-22, libdca0, libdirac-encoder0, libdirectfb-1.2-9, libdvbpsi7 (>= 0.2.0), libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, libebml3, libfaad2, libflac8 (>= 1.2.1), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libfribidi0 (>= 0.19.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10), libkate1 (>= 0.3.0), liblircclient0, liblua5.1-0, libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b-3), libmatroska5, libmodplug1, libmpcdec6 (>= 1:0.1~r435), libmpeg2-4, libmtp9 (>= 1.1.0), libncursesw5 (>= 5.6+20070908), libogg0 (>= 1.1.0), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libpostproc52 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libpostproc-extra-52 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libproxy1 (>= 0.4.7), libraw1394-11, libresid-builder0c2a, libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libschroedinger-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.10), libshout3, libsidplay2, libsmbclient (>= 3.0.24), libspeex1 (>= 1.2~beta3-1), libspeexdsp1 (>= 1.2~beta3.2-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libswscale2 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libswscale-extra-2 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libtag1c2a (>= 1.7), libtheora0 (>= 1.0), libtinfo5, libtwolame0, libudev0 (>= 147), libupnp3 (>= 1.4.3), libv4l-0 (>= 0.5.0), libvcdinfo0 (>> 0.7.23), libvlc5 (>= 2.0.0), libvlccore5 (>= 2.0.2), libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2), libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.2), libx264-120, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libzvbi0 (>= 0.2.11), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.0.2)
Description: multimedia player and streamer (without X support)
 VLC is the VideoLAN project's media player. It plays MPEG, MPEG-2, MPEG-4,
 DivX, MOV, WMV, QuickTime, WebM, FLAC, MP3, Ogg/Vorbis files, DVDs, VCDs,
 podcasts, and multimedia streams from various network sources.
 .
 VLC can also be used as a streaming server that duplicates the stream it
 reads and multicasts them through the network to other clients, or serves
 them through HTTP.
 .
 VLC has support for on-the-fly transcoding of audio and video formats, either
 for broadcasting purposes or for movie format transformations. Support for
 most output methods is provided by this package, but features can be added
 by installing additional audio plugins (vlc-plugin-pulse, vlc-plugin-sdl,
 vlc-plugin-jack) or video plugins (vlc-plugin-sdl).
 .
 This package contains a version of VLC that does not require X and that is
 thus suitable for headless servers.
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: dmz-cursor-theme
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 3572
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.4.3
Description: Style neutral, scalable cursor theme
 This package contains the DMZ cursor themes, which are derived from
 the Industrial theme developed for the Ximian GNOME desktop. Black and
 white cursors are provided, in scalable formats.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libminiupnpc8
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: miniupnpc
Version: 1.6-3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Suggests: minissdpd
Description: UPnP IGD client lightweight library
 The UPnP protocol is supported by most home adsl/cable routers and Microsoft
 Windows 2K/XP. The aim of the MiniUPnP project is to bring a free software
 solution to support the "Internet Gateway Device" part of the protocol. The
 MediaServer/MediaRenderer UPnP protocol is also becoming very popular.
 .
 Miniupnpc aims at the simplest library possible, with the smallest footprint
 and no dependencies to other libraries such as XML parsers or HTTP
 implementations. All the code is pure ANSI C. Compiled on a x86 PC, the
 miniupnp client library have less than 15KB code size. For instance, the upnpc
 sample program is around 20KB. The miniupnp daemon is much smaller than any
 other IGD daemon and is ideal for using on low memory device for this reason.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://miniupnp.free.fr/
Original-Maintainer: Thomas Goirand <zigo@debian.org>

Package: libgnome-media-profiles-3.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 370
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgnome-media-profiles
Version: 3.0.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgconf2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.27), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.23), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2)
Description: GNOME Media Profiles library
 Library that contains code to manage media profiles.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libacl1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: acl
Version: 2.2.51-5ubuntu1
Depends: libattr1 (>= 2.4.46-3), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: acl (<< 2.0.0), libacl1-kerberos4kth
Description: Access control list shared library
 This package contains the libacl.so dynamic library containing
 the POSIX 1003.1e draft standard 17 functions for manipulating
 access control lists.
Homepage: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/acl/
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: python-gnomekeyring
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 145
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-python-desktop
Version: 2.32.0+dfsg-1
Replaces: python-gnome2-desktop (<< 2.24.0-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 3.2.2-2~), python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), python-gtk2
Suggests: gnome-keyring
Description: Python bindings for the GNOME keyring library
 This package contains a module that allows one to access and manipulate
 the GNOME keyring framework in Python.
Original-Maintainer: Loic Minier <lool@dooz.org>

Package: libstartup-notification0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 79
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: startup-notification
Version: 0.12-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-xcb1, libxcb-util0 (>= 0.3.8), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library for program launch feedback (shared library)
 startup-notification is a library which allows programs to give the user
 visual feedback that they are being launched; this is typically implemented
 using a busy cursor. This library is currently used by GNOME programs, but
 is part of the freedesktop.org suite of cross-desktop libraries.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libpam-runtime
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 296
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: pam
Version: 1.1.3-7ubuntu2
Replaces: libpam0g-dev, libpam0g-util
Depends: debconf (>= 1.5.19), libpam-modules (>= 1.0.1-6)
Conflicts: libpam0g-util
Conffiles:
 /etc/pam.conf 87fc76f18e98ee7d3848f6b81b3391e5
 /etc/pam.d/other 31aa7f2181889ffb00b87df4126d1701
Description: Runtime support for the PAM library
 Contains configuration files and  directories required for
 authentication  to work on Debian systems.  This package is required
 on almost all installations.
Homepage: http://pam.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Steve Langasek <vorlon@debian.org>

Package: libnl-route-3-200
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 307
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnl3
Version: 3.2.3-2ubuntu2
Depends: libnl-3-200 (= 3.2.3-2ubuntu2), libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: library for dealing with netlink sockets - route interface
 This is a library for applications dealing with netlink sockets.
 The library provides an interface for raw netlink messaging and various
 netlink family specific interfaces.
 .
 API to the configuration interfaces of the NETLINK_ROUTE family.
Homepage: http://people.suug.ch/~tgr/libnl/
Original-Maintainer: Heiko Stuebner <mmind@debian.org>

Package: geoip-database
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 6881
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 20111220-1
Recommends: libgeoip1
Breaks: libgeoip1 (<< 1.4.5.dfsg)
Description: IP lookup command line tools that use the GeoIP library (country database)
 GeoIP is a C library that enables the user to find the country that any
 IP address or hostname originates from. It uses a file based database.
 .
 This database simply contains IP blocks as keys, and countries as values and
 it should be more complete and accurate than using reverse DNS lookups.
 .
 This package contains the free GeoLiteCountry database.
Original-Maintainer: Patrick Matthi <pmatthaei@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.maxmind.com/

Package: fonts-kacst-one
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 140
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 5.0+svn11846-2
Replaces: ttf-kacst-one (<< 5.0-1)
Recommends: fonts-kacst
Conflicts: ttf-kacst (<< 2.01+mry), ttf-kacst-one (<< 5.0-1)
Description: TrueType font designed for Arabic language
 This package provides a TrueType font designed for Arabic by the
 King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST), Saudi Arabia.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Fonts Task Force <pkg-fonts-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://projects.arabeyes.org

Package: libaudio2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 170
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nas
Version: 1.9.3-4
Replaces: nas-lib
Provides: nas-lib
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libxau6, libxt6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: nas
Conflicts: nas-lib
Description: Network Audio System - shared libraries
 The Network Audio System (NAS) was developed by NCD for playing,
 recording, and manipulating audio data over a network. Like the X
 Window System, it uses the client/server model to separate
 applications from the specific drivers that control audio input and
 output devices.
 .
 This package contains the NAS library (libaudio), needed for both remote
 and local output.
Original-Maintainer: Steve McIntyre <93sam@debian.org>

Package: libaudio2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 169
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: nas
Version: 1.9.3-4
Replaces: nas-lib
Provides: nas-lib
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libxau6, libxt6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: nas
Conflicts: nas-lib
Description: Network Audio System - shared libraries
 The Network Audio System (NAS) was developed by NCD for playing,
 recording, and manipulating audio data over a network. Like the X
 Window System, it uses the client/server model to separate
 applications from the specific drivers that control audio input and
 output devices.
 .
 This package contains the NAS library (libaudio), needed for both remote
 and local output.
Original-Maintainer: Steve McIntyre <93sam@debian.org>

Package: foomatic-db-engine
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 928
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.0.8-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), perl, foomatic-filters (>= 4.0), wget | curl
Pre-Depends: bash (>= 2.05)
Recommends: netcat, cups, cups-client, foomatic-db-compressed-ppds | foomatic-db
Suggests: foomatic-db-gutenprint
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0-3~)
Description: OpenPrinting printer support - programs
 Foomatic is a printing system designed to make it easier to set up
 common printers for use with Debian (and other operating systems).
 It provides the "glue" between a print spooler (like CUPS or lpr) and
 your actual printer, by telling your computer how to process files
 sent to the printer.
 .
 This package contains the architecture-dependent programs needed to
 set up and maintain the foomatic system.  You will also need one or
 more database packages.  The foomatic-db package includes drivers for
 most common printers using Ghostscript as the print processor, as
 well as some common glue code used in other filter systems.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Group <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openprinting.org/

Package: libjpeg8
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 26
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libjpeg8-empty
Version: 8c-2ubuntu7
Depends: libjpeg-turbo8 (>= 1.1.90+svn722-1ubuntu6)
Description: Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (dependency package)
 libjpeg8 dependency package, depending on libjpeg-turbo8.

Package: libjpeg8
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 26
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libjpeg8-empty
Version: 8c-2ubuntu7
Depends: libjpeg-turbo8 (>= 1.1.90+svn722-1ubuntu6)
Description: Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (dependency package)
 libjpeg8 dependency package, depending on libjpeg-turbo8.

Package: docbook-xml
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 2144
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 4.5-7ubuntu1
Provides: docbk-xml
Depends: sgml-data (>= 2.0.2), sgml-base (>= 1.17)
Pre-Depends: xml-core (>= 0.12)
Suggests: docbook, docbook-dsssl, docbook-xsl, docbook-defguide
Conffiles:
 /etc/sgml/docbook-xml/4.3/dbgenent.mod ce4a918789b89c9bd47e67ea708397e2
 /etc/sgml/docbook-xml/4.1.2/dbgenent.mod ff50724b83f8882fc9e8231523b01606
 /etc/sgml/docbook-xml/4.4/dbgenent.mod 6d98c5fb728d6c773bb73a2fc36bdc16
 /etc/sgml/docbook-xml/4.0/dbgenent.ent e12c1ec4ee0669dd4fad8aa06f51d650
 /etc/sgml/docbook-xml/4.5/dbgenent.mod 4d0b7b6dc2397b03aef38f30878a66ee
 /etc/sgml/docbook-xml/4.2/dbgenent.mod 081cd00c46a110da400770eb9baf968b
Description: standard XML documentation system for software and systems
 DocBook is an XML document type definition (DTD).  That is, it
 contains the "DocBook" document structure.  This is used by authors
 or editors writing documents in the DocBook XML format.  DocBook was
 designed for books, articles, or reference documentation about
 technical matters or software.  It has emerged as an open, standard
 DTD in the software industry, and is the documentation system of
 choice for many free software projects.
 .
 This package contains the XML DTD for DocBook, which describes the
 formal structure for documents following this format.  If you wish to
 author DocBook documents using SGML rather than XML, use the
 'docbook' package.  You will need other packages in order to edit
 (psgml), validate (opensp, libxml2-utils) or format (docbook-xsl,
 docbook-dsssl) DocBook documents.
 .
 This package ships with the latest DocBook 4.5 XML DTD, as well as a
 selected set of legacy DTDs for use with older documents, including
 4.0, 4.1.2, 4.2, 4.3 and 4.4.
Homepage: http://docbook.org/schemas/4x.html
Original-Maintainer: Debian XML/SGML Group <debian-xml-sgml-pkgs@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: librsvg2-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 259
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: librsvg
Version: 2.36.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.21.5), librsvg2-2 (= 2.36.1-0ubuntu1)
Breaks: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (<< 2.23.5-2), libgtk2.0-0 (<< 2.24.5-4)
Description: SAX-based renderer library for SVG files (extra runtime)
 The rsvg library is an efficient renderer for Scalable Vector Graphics
 (SVG) pictures.
 .
 This package includes the gdk-pixbuf loader and a GTK+ engine, allowing
 to load SVG images transparently inside GTK+ applications.
Homepage: http://librsvg.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: sessioninstaller
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 268
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.20+bzr128-0ubuntu1.2
Replaces: gnome-codec-install
Provides: gnome-codec-install
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), aptdaemon (>= 0.30), python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets, python-defer, python-gst0.10, python-xapian, python-gi, gir1.2-gtk-3.0
Conflicts: gnome-codec-install, packagekit-gnome
Description: APT based installer using PackageKit's session DBus API
 Sessioninstaller allows applications to easily install additional software
 (e.g. extensions or GStreamer codecs), uninstall files and perform simple
 software status queries by implementing the distribution neutral
 D-Bus session interface of PackageKit.
 .
 The whole process including confirmation, error reporting and progress
 and notification is handled by sessioninstaller.
 .
 The reference implementation of the D-Bus interface can be found in
 gnome-packagekit. It was also adpoted by KPackageKit.
 .
 In contrast to gnome-packagekit and KPackageKit it doesn't use the PackageKit
 daemon for querying and installation, but instead makes use of APT and
 aptdaemon (alternatively synaptic can be used).
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/sessioninstaller
Original-Maintainer: Julian Andres Klode <jak@debian.org>

Package: libcompizconfig0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 492
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcompizconfig
Version: 0.9.7.0~bzr428-0ubuntu6
Depends: compiz-core, libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libprotobuf7, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), compiz-core-abiversion-20120305
Breaks: compiz-core (<< 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop3), compizconfig-backend-gconf (<< 0.9.5.92)
Conffiles:
 /etc/compizconfig/config e6718e38a81a932b222f387f41a70fb0
Description: Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositing Project
 The OpenCompositing Project brings 3D desktop visual effects that improve
 usability of the X Window System and provide increased productivity
 through plugins and themes contributed by the community giving a
 rich desktop experience.
 .
 This package contains the library for plugins to configure settings.

Package: xdg-user-dirs
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 1118
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.14-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf 602a95ec7fe4068512bebb712c41102d
 /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults b8595963fe74aeb65e854ba9da7f1acb
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg-user-dirs-update 408d38a4d3e161d0b21ea112bbe227b3
Description: tool to manage well known user directories
 xdg-user-dirs is a tool to help manage "well known" user directories
 like the desktop folder and the music folder. It also handles
 localization (i.e. translation) of the filenames.
 .
 The way it works is that xdg-user-dirs-update is run very early in the
 login phase. This program reads a configuration file, and a set of
 default directories. It then creates localized versions of these
 directories in the users home directory and sets up a config file in
 $(XDG_CONFIG_HOME)/user-dirs.dirs (XDG_CONFIG_HOME defaults to
 ~/.config) that applications can read to find these directories.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Drge <slomo@debian.org>

Package: libgstreamer0.10-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2612
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gstreamer0.10
Version: 0.10.36-1ubuntu1
Replaces: gobject-introspection-repository (<< 0.6.5-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: gstreamer0.10-tools, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
Conflicts: gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (<< 0.10.25.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (<< 0.10.11cvs20070110-0ubuntu5)
Description: Core GStreamer libraries and elements
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains the core library and elements.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gnome-disk-utility
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 2516
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0.2-2ubuntu7
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdu-gtk0 (>= 3.0.0), libgdu0 (>= 2.29.90), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libunique-3.0-0 (>= 2.90.1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gdu-notification-daemon.desktop 956f598e6b9e687e7418b5b44770845b
Description: manage and configure disk drives and media
 palimpsest (from the gnome-disk-utility project) is a tool to manage disk
 drives and media:
 .
  * Format and partition drives.
  * Mount and unmount partitions.
  * Query S.M.A.R.T. attributes.
 .
 It utilizes udisks.
Homepage: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-disk-utility/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xauth
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:1.0.6-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libx11-6, libxau6, libxext6, libxmuu1
Description: X authentication utility
 xauth is a small utility to read and manipulate Xauthority files, which
 are used by servers and clients alike to control authentication and access
 to X sessions.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libdjvulibre-text
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 381
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: djvulibre
Version: 3.5.24-9
Replaces: djview3 (= 3.5.20-9), djvulibre-desktop (<< 3.5.20-9), libdjvulibre15
Description: Linguistic support files for libdjvulibre
 Runtime linguistic support files for the libdjvulibre library.
Original-Maintainer: Barak A. Pearlmutter <bap@debian.org>
Homepage: http://djvu.sourceforge.net/

Package: libksba8
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 292
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libksba
Version: 1.2.0-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X.509 and CMS support library
 KSBA (pronounced Kasbah) is a library to make X.509 certificates as
 well as the CMS easily accessible by other applications.  Both
 specifications are building blocks of S/MIME and TLS.
 .
 KSBA provides these subsystems: ASN.1 Parser, BER Decoder, BER
 Encoder, Certificate Handling and CMS Handling.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library files.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuTLS Maintainers <pkg-gnutls-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/libksba/

Package: ufw
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 678
Maintainer: Jamie Strandboge <jamie@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.31.1-1
Depends: debconf, python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, upstart-job, iptables, ucf
Suggests: rsyslog
Conffiles:
 /etc/bash_completion.d/ufw 50de7ccdcddb779093156f133d9c0a5e
 /etc/logrotate.d/ufw 37513e22d976e5129fd0eb67de47bbe9
 /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf 322b0e04163744367d1cba9608891bfe
 /etc/ufw/sysctl.conf 7723079fc108eda8f57eddab3079c70a
 /etc/default/ufw c0ad23294ca6d694f98d8ba060ab8391
 /etc/init/ufw.conf b85f80257c81675ef38e9db139fb0921
Description: program for managing a Netfilter firewall
 The Uncomplicated FireWall is a front-end for iptables, to make managing a
 Netfilter firewall easier. It provides a command line interface with syntax
 similar to OpenBSD's Packet Filter. It is particularly well-suited as a
 host-based firewall.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/ufw
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: gir1.2-gtksource-3.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 180
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtksourceview3
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu1
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libgtksourceview-3.0-0 (>= 3.3.4)
Description: gir files for the GTK+ syntax highlighting widget
 GtkSourceView is a text widget that extends the standard GTK+ 3.x text widget
 GtkTextView. It improves GtkTextView by implementing syntax highlighting and
 other features typical of a source editor.
 .
 This package contains gobject introspection information.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gtksourceview/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libisofs6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 325
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libisofs
Version: 1.1.6-1ubuntu1
Depends: libacl1 (>= 2.2.51-4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libjte1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.0)
Description: library to create ISO9660 images
 libisofs creates ISO images which can then be burnt with cdrskin or other
 software.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Libburnia packagers <pkg-libburnia-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://libburnia-project.org

Package: libslang2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1530
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: slang2
Version: 2.2.4-3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libpng12-0
Description: S-Lang programming library - runtime version
 S-Lang is a C programmer's library that includes routines for the rapid
 development of sophisticated, user friendly, multi-platform applications.
 .
 This package contains only the shared library libslang.so.* and copyright
 information. It is only necessary for programs that use this library (such
 as jed and slrn). If you plan on doing development with S-Lang, you will
 need the companion -dev package as well.
Original-Maintainer: Alastair McKinstry <mckinstry@debian.org>

Package: sni-qt
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 200
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.2.5-0ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbusmenu-qt2 (>= 0.3.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.6.1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.3-1ubuntu3~), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.7.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/sni-qt.conf 80aa2a55e48db9fceb52560aa5aacd76
Description: indicator support for Qt
 This plugin provides indicator support for Qt.  It allows applications
 to export their systray transparently to the indicator system.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/sni-qt

Package: sni-qt
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 200
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Version: 0.2.5-0ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2), libdbusmenu-qt2 (>= 0.3.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.6.1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.3-1ubuntu3~), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.7.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/sni-qt.conf 80aa2a55e48db9fceb52560aa5aacd76
Description: indicator support for Qt
 This plugin provides indicator support for Qt.  It allows applications
 to export their systray transparently to the indicator system.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/sni-qt

Package: libdc1394-22
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 265
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.2.0-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libraw1394-11, libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.9~rc3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: high level programming interface for IEEE1394 digital camera
 libdc1394 is a library that is intended to provide a high level
 programming interface for application developers who wish to control
 IEEE 1394 based cameras that conform to the 1394-based Digital Camera
 Specification (found at http://www.1394ta.org/).
 .
 This version of libdc1394 supports both the old and new (juju) FireWire stack.
 It automatically detects which one to use at runtime.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Guus Sliepen <guus@debian.org>
Homepage: http://damien.douxchamps.net/ieee1394/libdc1394/

Package: unity-scope-musicstores
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 118
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: unity-lens-music
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 0.5.2), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0), libunity9 (>= 5.2.0), unity-lens-music, rhythmbox-ubuntuone
Description: Store music lens for unity
 This package contains the store scope for the "music" lens
 which can be used into Unity to preview and buy online
 media files.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-music

Package: libcrystalhd3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 139
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: crystalhd
Version: 1:0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19-4.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: Crystal HD Video Decoder (shared library)
 Crystal HD Solution is a product offered by Broadcom. It is used to enable
 flawless playback of 1080p high definition video across a wide range of
 systems.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Andres Mejia <amejia@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.broadcom.com/support/crystal_hd/

Package: initscripts
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 223
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sysvinit
Version: 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu11.1
Replaces: libc0.1, libc0.3, libc6, libc6.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), mount (>= 2.11x-1), debianutils (>= 4), lsb-base (>= 3.2-14), sysvinit-utils (>= 2.86.ds1-64), sysv-rc | file-rc, coreutils (>= 5.93), passwd, upstart, mountall (>= 2.28)
Recommends: psmisc, e2fsprogs
Breaks: hostname (<< 2.95ubuntu1~boot2), rsyslog (<< 4.2.0-2ubuntu3~boot1), selinux-policy-default (<= 2:0.2.20100524-9), udev (<< 146-2~boot6), upstart (<< 0.6.3-2~boot4)
Conflicts: libdevmapper1.02.1 (<< 2:1.02.24-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init.d/bootlogd 267ceea04f703171e6c62f506fda3305
 /etc/init.d/stop-bootlogd 4544c7e1a2d0c713d29424d02faad237
 /etc/init.d/stop-bootlogd-single 648d8624e708151500c5e299a6005afe
 /etc/init.d/halt 6ae1b3b1b8198567a5e32116077f12a2
 /etc/init.d/killprocs 5e404d35091fab6c4889302736ed4602
 /etc/init.d/ondemand cc2a79a545967eec1170dc2bb44468e0
 /etc/init.d/rc.local 2964c1446c6453cdde4213eede97ac38
 /etc/init.d/reboot 1b9db1ef7bfd79b128ef85d5065721a6
 /etc/init.d/sendsigs 3b575caa7457cbe6cf096881064b834b
 /etc/init.d/single dc13cb373c5c098a8fb95424701373e3
 /etc/init.d/umountfs 9b65e42431636b29ab429e1e7471b575
 /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh 5f3600170b867d5408ad5b4ae6f8aae4
 /etc/init.d/umountroot 3be838222127557f1e03d6c17f4d6eb7
 /etc/init.d/urandom 96d5bd37396a40ab5fe7071139f780fc
 /etc/default/bootlogd 70a108da715299a6e33470eb450669fb
 /etc/default/devpts fc857c5ac5fb84d80720ed4d1c624f6e
 /etc/default/halt 18d9844cf8ca8608e2a559a4555e593a
Description: scripts for initializing and shutting down the system
 The scripts in this package initialize a standard Debian
 system at boot time and shut it down at halt or reboot time.
Homepage: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/sysvinit
Original-Maintainer: Debian sysvinit maintainers <pkg-sysvinit-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libblkid1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 249
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: util-linux
Version: 2.20.1-1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libuuid1 (>= 2.16)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conffiles:
 /etc/blkid.conf 7f4c49e01e0a23d2f4b20eeb32e95abb
Description: block device id library
 The blkid library which allows system programs like fsck and
 mount to quickly and easily find block devices by filesystem UUID and
 LABEL.  This allows system administrators to avoid specifying
 filesystems by hard-coded device names, but via a logical naming
 system instead.
Homepage: http://userweb.kernel.org/~kzak/util-linux/
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: libdatrie1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 73
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdatrie
Version: 0.2.5-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Double-array trie library
 This package provides shared libraries needed to run programs that use the
 datrie library. It is usually automatically installed.
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/libthai

Package: libgeoclue0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 125
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: geoclue
Version: 0.12.0-1ubuntu12
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Suggests: geoclue
Description: C API for GeoClue
 libgeoclue is a convenience wrapper for the GeoClue service, and
 the recommended way to use GeoClue in the C language.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/GeoClue
Original-Maintainer: Bernd Zeimetz <bzed@debian.org>

Package: libedata-book-1.2-11
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 573
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: evolution-data-server
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libebackend-1.2-1 (>= 3.2.3), libebook-1.2-12 (>= 3.2.3), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9)
Description: Backend library for evolution address books
 Evolution is the integrated mail, calendar, task and address book
 distributed suite from Novell, Inc.
 .
 This package is a backend library for evolution address book.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: liborbit2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 682
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: orbit2
Version: 1:2.14.19-0.1ubuntu1
Replaces: liborbit2-dev (<< 2.8.1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libidl0
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libbonobo-activation4 (<< 1:2.4.0), liblinc1 (<< 1.0.3-4), liborbit2-dev (<< 2.8.1-1)
Description: libraries for ORBit2 - a CORBA ORB
 ORBit2 is a high-performance CORBA (Common Object Request Broker
 Architecture) ORB (Object Request Broker). It allows programs to send
 requests and receive replies from other programs, regardless of the
 locations of the two programs. CORBA is an architecture that enables
 communication between program objects, regardless of the programming
 language they're written in or the operating system they run on.
 .
 This package contains the run-time libraries used by ORBit2-based
 applications.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Rittau <srittau@debian.org>

Package: dc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: math
Installed-Size: 216
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bc
Version: 1.06.95-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Description: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator
 GNU dc is a reverse-polish desk calculator which supports unlimited
 precision arithmetic.  It also allows you to define and call macros.
 .
 A reverse-polish calculator stores numbers on a stack. Entering a number
 pushes it on the stack.  Arithmetic operations pop arguments off the
 stack and push the results.
 Home page: http://directory.fsf.org/GNU/bc.html
Original-Maintainer: John G. Hasler <jhasler@debian.org>

Package: xinput
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 92
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.5.99.1-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.2.99.901), libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4), libxinerama1, libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.0)
Description: Runtime configuration and test of XInput devices
 Xinput is an utility for configuring and testing XInput
 devices.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libss2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 109
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: e2fsprogs
Version: 1.42-1ubuntu2
Replaces: e2fsprogs (<< 1.34-1)
Depends: libcomerr2, libc6 (>= 2.11)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: command-line interface parsing library
 libss provides a simple command-line interface parser which will
 accept input from the user, parse the command into an argv argument
 vector, and then dispatch it to a handler function.
 .
 It was originally inspired by the Multics SubSystem library.
Homepage: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Theodore Y. Ts'o <tytso@mit.edu>

Package: liblwp-protocol-https-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.02-1
Replaces: libwww-perl (<< 6.02)
Depends: perl, libwww-perl (>= 6.02), libnet-http-perl, libio-socket-ssl-perl, ca-certificates
Suggests: libcrypt-ssleay-perl
Breaks: libwww-perl (<< 6.02)
Description: https driver for LWP::UserAgent
 The LWP::Protocol::https module provide support for using https schemed URLs
 with LWP. LWP::Protocol::https is a plug-in to the LWP protocol handling, so
 you don't use it directly. Once the module is installed LWP is able to access
 sites using HTTP over SSL/TLS.
 .
 If hostname verification is requested by LWP::UserAgent's ssl_opts, and
 neither SSL_ca_file nor SSL_ca_path is set, then SSL_ca_file is implied to be
 the one provided by ca-certificates.
 .
 This module used to be bundled with the libwww-perl, but it was unbundled in
 v6.02 in order to be able to declare its dependencies properly for the CPAN
 tool-chain. Applications that need https support can just declare their
 dependency on LWP::Protocol::https and will no longer need to know what
 underlying modules to install.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/LWP-Protocol-https/

Package: libgck-1-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 384
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-keyring
Version: 3.2.2-2ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25.0), libp11-kit0 (>= 0.11)
Description: Glib wrapper library for PKCS#11 - runtime
 GCK is a wrapper based on GLib implementing the PKCS#11 (Cryptoki)
 interface.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries needed to run programs
 built against the GCK library.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libpam-modules-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 202
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pam
Version: 1.1.3-7ubuntu2
Replaces: libpam-modules (<< 1.1.3-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libselinux1 (>= 1.32)
Description: Pluggable Authentication Modules for PAM - helper binaries
 This package contains helper binaries used by the standard set of PAM
 modules in the libpam-modules package.
Homepage: http://pam.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Steve Langasek <vorlon@debian.org>

Package: command-not-found
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.2.46ubuntu6
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-apt, command-not-found-data, python-gdbm, lsb-release
Conffiles:
 /etc/zsh_command_not_found efe722bf2776c3763a32daebae42baca
Description: Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions
 This package will install a handler for command_not_found that looks up
 programs not currently installed but available from the repositories.
Original-Maintainer: Zygmunt Krynicki <zkrynicki@gmail.com>

Package: libavahi-common-data
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Description: Avahi common data files
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This package contains common data files for avahi.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libavahi-common-data
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Description: Avahi common data files
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This package contains common data files for avahi.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gucharmap
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 732
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:3.4.1.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.6), libgucharmap-2-90-7 (= 1:3.4.1.1-0ubuntu1), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: yelp
Description: Unicode character picker and font browser
 This program allows you to browse through all the available Unicode
 characters and categories for the installed fonts, and to examine
 their detailed properties.  It is an easy way to find the character
 you might only know by its Unicode name or code point.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Gucharmap
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libunique-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 106
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libunique
Version: 1.1.6-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libx11-6, dbus, dbus-x11
Description: Library for writing single instance applications - shared libraries
 Unique is a library for writing single instance application.
 If you launch a single instance application twice, the second
 instance will either just quit or will send a message to the
 running instance.
 .
 Unique makes it easy to write this kind of applications, by
 providing a base class, taking care of all the IPC machinery
 needed to send messages to a running instance, and also handling
 the startup notification side.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/LibUnique

Package: findutils
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 832
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.4.2-4ubuntu1
Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Suggests: mlocate | locate
Description: utilities for finding files--find, xargs
 GNU findutils provides utilities to find files meeting specified
 criteria and perform various actions on the files which are found.
 This package contains 'find' and 'xargs'; however, 'locate' has
 been split off into a separate package.
Homepage: http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/findutils/
Original-Maintainer: Andreas Metzler <ametzler@debian.org>

Package: liblightdm-gobject-1-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 115
Maintainer: Robert Ancell <robert.ancell@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lightdm
Version: 1.2.1-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libx11-6, libxklavier16 (>= 5.0)
Recommends: lightdm, accountsservice
Description: LightDM GObject client library
 A GObject based library for LightDM clients to use to interface with LightDM.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/lightdm

Package: libbsd0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 125
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libbsd
Version: 0.3.0-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: utility functions from BSD systems - shared library
 This library provides some functions commonly available on BSD systems
 but not on others like GNU systems.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNU/kFreeBSD <debian-bsd@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://libbsd.freedesktop.org/

Package: libatk-adaptor
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 440
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: at-spi2-atk
Version: 2.4.0-1ubuntu2
Replaces: at-spi (<< 2.4.0-1ubuntu1)
Provides: at-spi
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.32.0), libatspi2.0-0 (>= 1.91.92), libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0)
Recommends: libatk-adaptor-schemas (= 2.4.0-1ubuntu2)
Conflicts: at-spi (<< 2.4.0-1ubuntu1)
Description: at-spi2-atk
 This package includes a gtk-module that bridges ATK to the new
 D-Bus based AT-SPI.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Accessibility/GNOME3
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgweather-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3228
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libgweather
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2)
Conflicts: libgweather1 (<< 2.22.2-2)
Description: GWeather common files
 libgweather is a library to access weather information from online
 services for numerous locations.
 .
 This package contains the weather locations.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxft2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 135
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xft
Version: 2.2.0-3ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.5), libx11-6, libxrender1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: FreeType-based font drawing library for X
 Xft provides a client-side font API for X applications, making the FreeType
 font rasterizer available to X clients.  Fontconfig is used for font
 specification resolution.  Where available, the RENDER extension handles
 glyph drawing; otherwise, the core X protocol is used.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: ibus-pinyin-db-android
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 3540
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ibus-pinyin
Version: 1.4.0-1
Description: Pinyin engine for IBus - Android database
 ibus-pinyin is a IBus based IM engine for Chinese.
 .
 For more information on pinyin input method, please check
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinyin_method
 .
 This package contains the android data files used by ibus-pinyin.
Original-Maintainer: IME Packaging Team <pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/ibus

Package: xz-utils
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 388
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.1.1alpha+20110809-3
Replaces: xz-lzma (<< 4.999.9beta+20091004-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), liblzma5 (>= 5.1.1alpha+20110809)
Suggests: xz-lzma
Breaks: xz-lzma (<< 4.999.9beta+20091004-1)
Description: XZ-format compression utilities
 XZ is the successor to the Lempel-Ziv/Markov-chain Algorithm
 compression format, which provides memory-hungry but powerful
 compression (often better than bzip2) and fast, easy decompression.
 .
 This package provides the command line tools for working with XZ
 compression, including xz, unxz, xzcat, xzgrep, and so on. They can
 also handle the older LZMA format, and if invoked via appropriate
 symlinks will emulate the behavior of the commands in the lzma
 package.
 .
 The XZ format is similar to the older LZMA format but includes some
 improvements for general use:
 .
  * 'file' magic for detecting XZ files;
  * crc64 data integrity check;
  * limited random-access reading support;
  * improved support for multithreading (not used in xz-utils);
  * support for flushing the encoder.
Original-Maintainer: Jonathan Nieder <jrnieder@gmail.com>
Homepage: http://tukaani.org/xz/

Package: libgail-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 971
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtk+2.0
Version: 2.24.10-0ubuntu6
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.27.3), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.28.3), libx11-6, libgail18 (= 2.24.10-0ubuntu6)
Breaks: libgnome2-0 (<< 2.32.1-2)
Description: GNOME Accessibility Implementation Library -- common modules
 Gail implements ATK interfaces for GTK+ widgets which are dynamically
 loadable at runtime by a GTK+ application. Once loaded, those parts of
 an application that use standard GTK+ widgets will have a basic level
 of accessibility, without the need to modify the application at all.
 .
 This package contains core shared libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libcogl-pango0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Rico Tzschichholz <ricotz@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cogl
Version: 1.10.0-0ubuntu2
Replaces: libcogl2, libcogl5 (<< 1.8.0-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.10), libcogl9 (>= 1.9.6), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.28.3-5)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libcogl-common
Breaks: libcogl5 (<< 1.8.0-1)
Conflicts: libcogl2
Description: Object oriented GL/GLES Abstraction/Utility Layer
 Cogl is a small open source library for using 3D graphics hardware to draw
 pretty pictures. The API departs from the flat state machine style of
 OpenGL and is designed to make it easy to write orthogonal components that
 can render without stepping on each others toes.

Package: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 344
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:0.0.16+git20111201+b5534a1-1build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdrm-nouveau1a (>= 2.4.23), libudev0 (>= 147), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Recommends: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 7.11.1)
Description: X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver
 This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description)
 provides support for NVIDIA Riva, TNT, GeForce, and Quadro cards.
 .
 This package provides 2D support including EXA acceleration, Xv and
 RandR.  3D functionality is provided by the libgl1-mesa-dri package.
 .
 This package is built from the FreeDesktop.org xf86-video-nouveau driver.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/

Package: dosfstools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: otherosfs
Installed-Size: 192
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0.12-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Description: utilities for making and checking MS-DOS FAT filesystems
 The dosfstools package includes the mkdosfs (aka mkfs.dos and mkfs.vfat) and
 dosfsck (aka fsck.msdos and fsck.vfat) utilities, which respectively make and
 check MS-DOS FAT filesystems on hard drives or on floppies.
 .
 This version uses the enhanced boot sector/superblock format of DOS 3.3+ as
 well as provides a default dummy boot sector code.
Homepage: http://www.daniel-baumann.ch/software/dosfstools/
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>

Package: printer-driver-splix
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 187
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: splix
Version: 2.0.0+svn300-1.1ubuntu2
Replaces: splix (<< 2.0.0+svn299-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), python, xz-utils, ghostscript-cups
Recommends: cups | foomatic-filters
Breaks: splix (<< 2.0.0+svn299-1)
Description: Driver for Samsung and Xerox SPL2 and SPLc laser printers
 Support for printing to SPL2- and SPLc-based printers. These are most
 of the cheaper Samsung laser printers which do not understand standard
 languages like PostScript or PCL. Both monochrome (ML-15xx, ML-16xx,
 ML-17xx, ML-2xxx) and color (CLP-5xx, CLP-6xx) models are supported.
 Also some rebranded Samsungs like the Xerox Phaser 6100 work with this
 driver.
 .
 Note that older SPL1-based models (ML-12xx, ML-14xx) do not work. Use
 these printers with the older "gdi" driver which is built into
 GhostScript.
Homepage: http://splix.ap2c.org/
Original-Maintainer: Luca Niccoli <lultimouomo@gmail.com>

Package: gwibber
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 802
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu2
Replaces: gwibber-themes (<< 3.1.1)
Depends: python-dbus, python-egenix-mxdatetime, python-simplejson, librsvg2-2, librsvg2-common, python-oauth, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-webkit-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, gir1.2-wnck-3.0, libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 0.5.2), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgwibber-gtk2 (>= 3.1.4.1+r1119), libgwibber2 (>= 3.1.4.1), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), gwibber-service (= 3.4.2-0ubuntu2)
Suggests: gwibber-service-flickr, gwibber-service-digg, gwibber-service-statusnet, gwibber-service-foursquare, gwibber-service-friendfeed, gwibber-service-pingfm, gwibber-service-qaiku, unity-lens-gwibber
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gwibber.desktop e700434072d3f7a35f763b959e4b4531
Description: Open source social networking client for GNOME
 Gwibber is a social networking client for GNOME. It supports Facebook,
 Twitter, Identi.ca, StatusNet, FriendFeed, Qaiku, Flickr, and Digg.
 .
 This package includes the Gwibber desktop client
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/gwibber

Package: app-install-data-partner
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 39
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 12.12.04.1
Replaces: app-install-data-commercial (<< 11.9.04)
Description: Application Installer (data files for partner applications/repositories)
 A pretty application installer.
 .
 This package contains the data files for the partner applications and
 repositories available in gnome-app-install.

Package: xfonts-encodings
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 668
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:1.0.4-1ubuntu1
Replaces: xfonts-base (<< 1:1.0.0)
Depends: x11-common
Description: Encodings for X.Org fonts
 This package contains the encodings that map to specific characters.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libx11-6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1476
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libx11
Version: 2:1.4.99.1-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libxcb1 (>= 1.2), libx11-data
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 client-side library
 This package provides a client interface to the X Window System, otherwise
 known as 'Xlib'.  It provides a complete API for the basic functions of the
 window system.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libX11
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libx11-6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1469
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libx11
Version: 2:1.4.99.1-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libxcb1 (>= 1.2), libx11-data
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 client-side library
 This package provides a client interface to the X Window System, otherwise
 known as 'Xlib'.  It provides a complete API for the basic functions of the
 window system.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libX11
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgtk-3-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 134
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtk+3.0
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libgtk3.0-bin
Depends: libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4), libgtk-3-common (= 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4)
Conflicts: libgtk3.0-bin
Description: programs for the GTK+ graphical user interface library
 GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user
 interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, GTK+ is suitable
 for projects ranging from small one-off tools to complete application
 suites.
 .
 This package contains the utilities which are used by the libraries
 and other packages.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsensors4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 140
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lm-sensors
Version: 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1
Depends: makedev (>= 2.3.1-45) | udev, libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: lm-sensors
Conffiles:
 /etc/sensors3.conf d9e1b7fa4a90781ff0b65d21a5659429
 /etc/sensors.d/.placeholder d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
Description: library to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
 Lm-sensors is a hardware health monitoring package for Linux. It allows you
 to access information from temperature, voltage, and fan speed sensors. It
 works with most newer systems.
 .
 This package contains a shared library for querying lm-sensors.
Homepage: http://www.lm-sensors.org
Original-Maintainer: Aurelien Jarno <aurel32@debian.org>

Package: libjasper1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 356
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: jasper
Version: 1.900.1-13
Replaces: libjasper-1.700-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libjpeg8 (>= 8c)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libjasper-runtime
Conflicts: libjasper-1.700-2
Description: JasPer JPEG-2000 runtime library
 JasPer is a collection of software (i.e., a library and application programs)
 for the coding and manipulation of images.  This software can handle image
 data in a variety of formats.  One such format supported by JasPer is the
 JPEG-2000 format defined in ISO/IEC 15444-1:2000.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Roland Stigge <stigge@antcom.de>

Package: gnome-terminal-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1224
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-terminal
Version: 3.4.1.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2)
Recommends: gnome-terminal
Description: Data files for the GNOME terminal emulator
 GNOME Terminal is a terminal emulation application that you can use to
 perform the following actions:
  - Access a UNIX shell in the GNOME environment.
  - Run any application that is designed to run on VT102, VT220, and xterm
 terminals.
 .
 This package contains data, help files and localization settings for
 gnome-terminal, the GNOME terminal emulator application.
Original-Maintainer: Guilherme de S. Pastore <gpastore@debian.org>

Package: libcanberra0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 137
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcanberra
Version: 0.28-3ubuntu3
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libc6 (>= 2.14), libltdl7 (>= 2.4.2), libtdb1 (>= 1.2.7+git20101214), libvorbisfile3 (>= 1.1.2), sound-theme-freedesktop
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libcanberra-gtk0, libcanberra-pulse
Description: simple abstract interface for playing event sounds
 libcanberra defines a simple abstract interface for playing event
 sounds.
 .
 libcanberra relies on the XDG sound naming specification for
 identifying event sounds. On Unix/Linux the right sound to play
 is found via the mechanisms defined in the XDG sound theming
 specification.
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
Original-Maintainer: Marc-Andre Lureau <marcandre.lureau@gmail.com>

Package: media-player-info
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 140
Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
Bugs: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?product=media-player-info
Architecture: all
Version: 16-1
Depends: udev
Description: Media player identification files
 media-player-info is a repository of data files describing media player
 (mostly USB Mass Storage ones) capabilities. These files contain information
 about the directory layout to use to add music to these devices, about the
 supported file formats, and so on.
 .
 The music player capabilities are now described in *.mpi files (which are
 ini-like files), together with udev rules to identify these devices.
Original-Maintainer: Martin Pitt <mpitt@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/media-player-info/

Package: fonts-tlwg-mono
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 431
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-23-tlwg-mono.conf 497f4d24f64ff1b2b34a4baddd5d456d
Description: Thai TlwgMono font
 This package provides Thai TlwgMono monospace font from TLWG.
 .
 The font provides Thai purely monospace font, i.e. all glyphs are of the
 same width, even for combining characters.
 .
 The glyph shapes are designed to look like Thai X bitmap font for terminal.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: gconf-service
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 372
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gconf
Version: 3.2.5-0ubuntu2
Depends: gconf-service-backend (= 3.2.5-0ubuntu2)
Description: GNOME configuration database system (D-Bus service)
 GConf is a configuration database system for storing application
 preferences. It supports default or mandatory settings set by the
 administrator, and changes to the database are instantly applied to all
 running applications. It is written for the GNOME desktop but doesn't
 require it.
 .
 This package provides the D-Bus enabled daemon that is used internally
 by the GConf library to access configuration data.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: brasero-cdrkit
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 649
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: brasero
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libbrasero-media3-1 (= 3.4.1-0ubuntu1), libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.29.14), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.15), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), genisoimage, wodim
Suggests: dvdauthor, readom
Description: cdrkit extensions for the Brasero burning application
 Brasero is a simple application to burn, copy and erase CD and DVD
 media.
 .
 This package contains extensions for Brasero, based on the genisoimage,
 wodim, readom and dvdauthor programs. They are only needed for the
 following operations in Brasero:
  * Audio CD burning with CD-Text information
  * Video DVD creation
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/brasero/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: grub-gfxpayload-lists
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 47
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.6
Depends: grub-pc (>= 1.99~20101210-1ubuntu2)
Description: GRUB gfxpayload blacklist
 The 'set gfxpayload=keep' facility in GRUB provides smooth graphical
 handover to the Linux kernel.  Unfortunately, this does not work on all
 systems, resulting in a black or corrupt display.  This package provides a
 blacklist of PCI IDs which fail.
 .
 We maintain this separately from GRUB because it is likely to be updated on
 a different schedule.

Package: jockey-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 126
Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: jockey
Version: 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.4
Depends: python, jockey-common (= 0.9.7-0ubuntu7.4), python-gi, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-notify-0.7, gir1.2-appindicator3-0.1, policykit-1-gnome
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/jockey-gtk.desktop 4a3339397905f3f03863d4d3469e9f22
Description: GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management
 Jockey provides a user interface for configuring third-party drivers,
 such as the Nvidia and ATI fglrx X.org and various Wireless LAN
 kernel modules.
 .
 This package contains the GNOME frontend.

Package: libva-x11-1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 65
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libva
Version: 1.0.15-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdrm2 (>= 2.3.1), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxext6, libxfixes3
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Video Acceleration (VA) API for Linux -- X11 runtime
 Video Acceleration API (VA API) is a library ("libVA") and API specification
 which enables and provides access to graphics hardware (GPU) acceleration for
 video processing on Linux and UNIX based operating systems. Accelerated
 processing includes video decoding, video encoding, subpicture blending and
 rendering. The specification was originally designed by Intel for its GMA
 (Graphics Media Accelerator) series of GPU hardware, the API is however not
 limited to GPUs or Intel specific hardware, as other hardware and manufacturers
 can also freely use this API for hardware accelerated video decoding.
 .
 This package provides the libva-x11 library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/vaapi

Package: libresid-builder0c2a
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 225
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sidplay-libs
Version: 2.1.1-12
Replaces: libresid-builder0, libresid2c102 (<= 2.1.1-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Conflicts: libresid-builder0, libresid2c102 (<= 2.1.1-2)
Description: SID chip emulation class based on resid
 SID builder packages provide a chip emulator, to be used by libsidplay2.
 This package is an emulation based on the resid library, including hardsid
 support.
Original-Maintainer: Laszlo Boszormenyi (GCS) <gcs@debian.hu>

Package: libpangomm-1.4-1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 219
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pangomm
Version: 2.28.4-1ubuntu1
Replaces: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (<< 1:2.13)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairomm-1.0-1 (>= 1.6.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 2.30.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.23.0), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (<< 1:2.13)
Description: C++ Wrapper for pango (shared libraries)
 Pangomm is a C++ wrapper for the pango library. Originally part of
 gtkmm, pangomm provides convenient C++ interfaces for handling both
 the layout and internationalization of text in graphical applications.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://gtkmm.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: cabextract
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 188
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.4-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Enhances: konqueror
Description: Microsoft Cabinet file unpacker
 Cabextract is a program which unpacks cabinet (.cab) files, which
 are a form of archive Microsoft uses to distribute their software
 and things like Windows Font Packs.
Original-Maintainer: Eric Sharkey <sharkey@debian.org>

Package: python-gtk2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 3385
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pygtk
Version: 2.24.0-3
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), python-cairo (>= 1.0.2-1.1), python-gobject-2 (>= 2.21.3)
Suggests: python-gtk2-doc
Breaks: python-gtkglext1 (<< 1.1.0-7~)
Description: Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set
 This archive contains modules that allow you to use GTK+ in Python
 programs.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.pygtk.org/

Package: e2fsprogs
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 2326
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.42-1ubuntu2
Replaces: hurd (<= 20040301-1), libblkid1 (<< 1.38+1.39-WIP-2005.12.10-2), libuuid1 (<< 1.38+1.39-WIP-2005.12.10-2)
Pre-Depends: e2fslibs (= 1.42-1ubuntu2), libblkid1 (>= 2.17.2), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcomerr2 (>= 1.42~WIP-2011-10-05-1), libss2 (>= 1.34-1), libuuid1 (>= 2.16), util-linux (>= 2.15~rc1-1)
Suggests: gpart, parted, e2fsck-static
Conflicts: dump (<< 0.4b4-4), initscripts (<< 2.85-4), quota (<< 1.55-8.1), sysvinit (<< 2.85-4)
Conffiles:
 /etc/mke2fs.conf e2cdbf0620e93949af5857eb4739f949
Description: ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities
 The ext2, ext3 and ext4 file systems are successors of the original ext
 ("extended") file system. They are the main file system types used for
 hard disks on Debian and other Linux systems.
 .
 This package contains programs for creating, checking, and maintaining
 ext2/3/4-based file systems.
Homepage: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net
Original-Maintainer: Theodore Y. Ts'o <tytso@mit.edu>

Package: python-gi-cairo
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 221
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pygobject
Version: 3.2.2-1~precise
Replaces: python-gobject-cairo
Provides: python-gobject-cairo
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.0), python-gi (= 3.2.2-1~precise), python-cairo
Conflicts: python-gobject-cairo
Description: Python Cairo bindings for the GObject library
 GObject is an abstraction layer that allows programming with an object
 paradigm that is compatible with many languages. It is a part of Glib,
 the core library used to build GTK+ and GNOME.
 .
 This package contains the Python Cairo bindings for GObject. It is mostly
 used by other bindings to map their GObjects to Python objects.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libpaper1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libpaper
Version: 1.1.24+nmu1build1
Replaces: libpaperg (<< 1.1.9)
Provides: libpaperg
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, ucf (>= 0.28)
Recommends: libpaper-utils
Description: library for handling paper characteristics
 The libpaper paper-handling library automates recognition of many
 different paper types and sizes for programs that need to deal with
 printed output.
Original-Maintainer: Giuseppe Sacco <eppesuig@debian.org>

Package: python-gobject
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 183
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: pygobject
Version: 3.2.2-1~precise
Depends: python-gi (>= 3.2.2-1~precise), python-gobject-2
Description: Python 2.x bindings for GObject - transitional package
 This package will bring the two versions of GObject Python modules: the
 deprecated gobject module, and the new gobject-introspection system. It
 is here for upgrade purposes only. You can remove it safely when
 nothing else depends on it.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libjack-jackd2-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 492
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: jackd2
Version: 1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1
Replaces: libjack-0.116
Provides: libjack-0.116
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: jackd2 (= 1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1)
Conflicts: jackd2 (>> 1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1), jackd2 (<< 1.9.8~dfsg.2-1precise1), libjack-0.116, libjack0
Description: JACK Audio Connection Kit (libraries)
 JACK is a low-latency sound server, allowing multiple applications to
 connect to one audio device, and to share audio between themselves.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Homepage: http://jackaudio.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libjack-jackd2-0
Status: install ok not-installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Architecture: i386

Package: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 83
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libsigc++-2.0
Version: 2.2.10-0ubuntu2
Replaces: libsigc++-1.9-0, libsigc++-2.0-0, libsigc++-2.0-0c2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libsigc++-1.9-0, libsigc++-2.0-0, libsigc++-2.0-0c2
Description: type-safe Signal Framework for C++ - runtime
 This library implements a full callback system for use in widget
 libraries, abstract interfaces, and general programming. It provides
 the ability to connect an abstract callback to a class method,
 function, or function object, and contains adaptor classes for the
 connection of dissimilar callbacks.
 .
 These are the runtime files for libsigc++, needed only if you wish to
 run software which depends on it.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Burrows <dburrows@debian.org>

Package: libnm-gtk0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 207
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: network-manager-applet
Version: 0.9.4.1-0ubuntu2
Replaces: network-manager-gnome (<< 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu2)
Depends: libnm-gtk-common (>= 0.9.4.1-0ubuntu2), gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.4), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 3.2.2-2~), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnm-glib4 (>= 0.8.998), libnm-util2 (>= 0.9.2.0+git201202060518.95b0b72), policykit-1-gnome, dbus-x11
Recommends: network-manager (>= 0.9.4), mobile-broadband-provider-info
Suggests: network-manager-openvpn-gnome, network-manager-vpnc-gnome, network-manager-pptp-gnome, gnome-bluetooth
Breaks: network-manager-gnome (<< 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu2)
Description: network management framework (GNOME dialogs for wifi and mobile)
 NetworkManager is a system network service that manages your network devices
 and connections, attempting to keep active network connectivity when
 available. It manages ethernet, WiFi, mobile broadband (WWAN), and PPPoE
 devices, and provides VPN integration with a variety of different VPN
 services.
 .
 This package contains libraries to use for displaying dialogs for wireless
 or mobile connections.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libx264-120
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1113
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: x264
Version: 2:0.120.2151+gita3f4407-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: x264 video coding library
 libx264 is an advanced encoding library for creating H.264 (MPEG-4 AVC)
 video streams.
 .
 This package contains the libx264 shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/developers/x264.html

Package: acl
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 184
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.2.51-5ubuntu1
Depends: libacl1 (>= 2.2.51-5), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: Access control list utilities
 This package contains the getfacl and setfacl utilities needed for
 manipulating access control lists.
Homepage: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/acl/
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: libpolkit-backend-1-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 139
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: policykit-1
Version: 0.104-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.104)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: policykit-1 (<< 0.99)
Description: PolicyKit backend API
 PolicyKit is a toolkit for defining and handling the policy that
 allows unprivileged processes to speak to privileged processes.
 .
 This package contains a library for implementing authentication backends.
Homepage: http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: nautilus
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 2321
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu4
Replaces: nautilus-data (<< 1:3.2.1-2ubuntu1), nautilus-sendto
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo-gobject2 (>= 1.10.0), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libexempi3 (>= 2.2.0), libexif12, libgail-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.18), libgnome-desktop-3-2 (>= 3.2.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.18), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.20.0), libunity9 (>= 3.8.4), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libzeitgeist-1.0-1 (>= 0.3.14), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, nautilus-data (>= 1:3.4), nautilus-data (<< 1:3.5), shared-mime-info (>= 0.50), desktop-file-utils (>= 0.7), gvfs (>= 1.3.2), libglib2.0-data, gsettings-desktop-schemas
Recommends: eject, brasero (>= 2.26), librsvg2-common, gvfs-backends
Suggests: eog, evince | pdf-viewer, totem | mp3-decoder, xdg-user-dirs, gnome-sushi
Breaks: gnome-bluetooth (<< 3.0), gnome-session (<< 2.28), gnome-volume-manager (<< 2.24), nautilus-sendto-empathy (<< 3.0), rhythmbox (<< 0.12)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop 132571316e477d7e4a822a6eb985102a
Description: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME
 Nautilus is the official file manager for the GNOME desktop. It allows
 to browse directories, preview files and launch applications associated
 with them. It is also responsible for handling the icons on the GNOME
 desktop. It works on local and remote filesystems.
 .
 Several icon themes and components for viewing different kinds of files
 are available in separate packages.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: gvfs
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 405
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libudev0 (>= 147), gvfs-daemons (>= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1), gvfs-daemons (<< 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1.1~), gvfs-libs (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1), gvfs-common (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1)
Suggests: gvfs-backends
Breaks: brasero (<< 2.28.0-2), libgdu0 (<< 2.28.1-3), libglib2.0-0 (<< 2.30), rhythmbox (<< 0.12.6-2)
Description: userspace virtual filesystem - GIO module
 gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem where mounts run as separate
 processes which you talk to via D-Bus. It also contains a gio module
 that seamlessly adds gvfs support to all applications using the gio
 API. It also supports exposing the gvfs mounts to non-gio applications
 using fuse.
 .
 This package contains the GIO module that lets applications use gvfs
 mounts.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libatk1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 222
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: atk1.0
Version: 2.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libatk1.0-data (= 2.4.0-0ubuntu1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: ATK accessibility toolkit
 ATK is a toolkit providing accessibility interfaces for applications or
 other toolkits. By implementing these interfaces, those other toolkits or
 applications can be used with tools such as screen readers, magnifiers, and
 other alternative input devices.
 .
 This is the runtime part of ATK, needed to run applications built with it.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsidplay1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 292
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libsidplay
Version: 1.36.59-5
Replaces: libsidplay1-c102 (<= 1.36.59-2), libsidplay1.36
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-21), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1-4)
Suggests: sidplay-base, xsidplay
Conflicts: libsidplay1-c102 (<= 1.36.59-2), libsidplay1.36, sidplay (<= 1.36.36)
Description: SID (MOS 6581) emulation library
 This is a (shared) library that implements the emulation of the C64's
 SID chip (MOS 6581) and CPU (6510). It is used by several "player"
 applications, e.g. sidplay, which make it possible to listen to *really*
 a lot (13.600+) of tunes, known from old and new C64 programs (as well
 as Amiga compositions).
 Find most of the available musics from your favourite games or demos
 and more in the High Voltage SID Collection (HVSC). For downloads and
 information about the volunteers, who maintain the collection, look at
 the HVSC homepage http://www.hvsc.c64.org.
Original-Maintainer: Laszlo Boszormenyi (GCS) <gcs@debian.hu>

Package: libsidplay2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 290
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sidplay-libs
Version: 2.1.1-12
Replaces: libsidplay2-1, libsidplay2-1c102 (<= 2.1.1-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Conflicts: libsidplay2-1, libsidplay2-1c102 (<= 2.1.1-2)
Description: SID (MOS 6581) emulation library
 This is a (shared) library that implements the emulation of the C64's
 SID chip (MOS 6581) and CPU (6510). It is used by several "player"
 applications, e.g. sidplay, which make it possible to listen to *really*
 a lot (13.600+) of tunes, known from old and new C64 programs (as well
 as Amiga compositions).
 .
 Find most of the available musics from your favourite games or demos
 and more in the High Voltage SID Collection (HVSC). For downloads and
 information about the volunteers, who maintain the collection, look at
 the HVSC homepage http://www.hvsc.c64.org.
Original-Maintainer: Laszlo Boszormenyi (GCS) <gcs@debian.hu>

Package: libssh-4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 364
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libssh
Version: 0.5.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: tiny C SSH library
 The ssh library was designed to be used by programmers needing a working SSH
 implementation by the mean of a library. The complete control of the client
 is made by the programmer. With libssh, you can remotely execute programs,
 transfer files, use a secure and transparent tunnel for your remote programs.
 With its SFTP implementation, you can play with remote files easily.
Original-Maintainer: Laurent Bigonville <bigon@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.libssh.org/

Package: libglib2.0-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 933
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: glib2.0
Version: 2.32.3-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libglib2.0-0 (<< 2.25.11-2), libglib2.0-dev (<< 2.25.11-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libelf1 (>= 0.142), libglib2.0-0 (= 2.32.3-0ubuntu1), libglib2.0-data
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Conflicts: libglib2.0-0 (<< 2.25.11-2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gsettings-bash-completion.sh 912020ee60c5011d69c46fdefbbc1ef5
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gresource-bash-completion.sh 305f04df5006e28bbee350d1f9f7f973
 /etc/bash_completion.d/gdbus-bash-completion.sh 3c6022ac0bf85f2f374358a52456e803
Description: Programs for the GLib library
 GLib is a library containing many useful C routines for things such
 as trees, hashes, lists, and strings.  It is a useful general-purpose
 C library used by projects such as GTK+, GIMP, and GNOME.
 .
 This package contains the program files which is used for the libraries
 and others.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: liblzma5
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 303
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xz-utils
Version: 5.1.1alpha+20110809-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: XZ-format compression library
 XZ is the successor to the Lempel-Ziv/Markov-chain Algorithm
 compression format, which provides memory-hungry but powerful
 compression (often better than bzip2) and fast, easy decompression.
 .
 The native format of liblzma is XZ; it also supports raw (headerless)
 streams and the older LZMA format used by lzma. (For 7-Zip's related
 format, use the p7zip package instead.)
Original-Maintainer: Jonathan Nieder <jrnieder@gmail.com>
Homepage: http://tukaani.org/xz/

Package: tsocks
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 861
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.8beta5-9.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Conffiles:
 /etc/tsocks.conf 63abc51920efddd0bd08c62a890e29ff
Description: transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy
 tsocks provides transparent network access through a SOCKS version 4
 or 5 proxy (usually on a firewall). tsocks intercepts the calls
 applications make to establish TCP connections and transparently
 proxies them as necessary. This allows existing applications to use
 SOCKS without recompilation or modification.
Original-Maintainer: Tamas SZERB <toma@rulez.org>
Homepage: http://tsocks.sf.net

Package: libunique-3.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 111
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libunique3
Version: 3.0.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libx11-6, dbus, dbus-x11
Description: Library for writing single instance applications - shared libraries
 Unique is a library for writing single instance application.
 If you launch a single instance application twice, the second
 instance will either just quit or will send a message to the
 running instance.
 .
 Unique makes it easy to write this kind of applications, by
 providing a base class, taking care of all the IPC machinery
 needed to send messages to a running instance, and also handling
 the startup notification side.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/LibUnique

Package: libnih1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 144
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnih
Version: 1.0.3-4ubuntu9
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support, libc6 (>> 2.15), libc6 (<< 2.16)
Description: NIH Utility Library
 libnih is a light-weight "standard library" of C functions to ease the
 development of other libraries and applications, especially those
 normally found in /lib.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libnih
Original-Maintainer: Scott James Remnant <scott@netsplit.com>

Package: python-torctl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 316
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 20110618git-1
Depends: python (>= 2.4), python-support (>= 0.90.0), python-socksipy, python-geoip
Description: Tor control library for Python
 TorCtl is a Python Tor controller with extensions to support path
 building and various constraints on node and path selection, as well as
 statistics gathering
 .
 There are a few more extras including SQL support for retrieving stats,
 GeoIP localization support, between others.
Original-Maintainer: Ulises Vitulli <dererk@debian.org>
Homepage: https://gitweb.torproject.org/pytorctl.git

Package: libglibmm-2.4-1c2a
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1840
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: glibmm2.4
Version: 2.32.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.32.0), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: C++ wrapper for the GLib toolkit (shared libraries)
 GLib is a low-level general-purpose library used mainly by GTK+/GNOME
 applications, but is useful for other programs as well.
 glibmm is the C++ wrapper for GLib.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gtkmm.org/
Original-Maintainer: Deng Xiyue <manphiz-guest@users.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-reportlab-accel
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 131
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: python-reportlab
Version: 2.5-1.1build1
Replaces: python2.3-reportlab-accel, python2.4-reportlab-accel
Provides: python2.7-reportlab-accel
Depends: python-reportlab (>= 2.5-1.1build1), python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Conflicts: python2.3-reportlab-accel, python2.4-reportlab-accel
Description: C coded extension accelerator for the ReportLab Toolkit
 A C coded extension accelerator for the ReportLab Toolkit.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: printer-driver-sag-gdi
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 77
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: rastertosag-gdi
Version: 0.1-3
Replaces: rastertosag-gdi (<< 0.1-3)
Depends: python, ghostscript
Recommends: cups | foomatic-filters
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0-3), rastertosag-gdi (<< 0.1-3)
Description: printer driver for Ricoh Aficio SP 1000s/SP 1100s
 The rastertosag-gdi driver is an open source Linux driver for the Ricoh Aficio
 SP 1000s/SP 1100s printers. These are some of the few Ricoh printers which do
 not understand PostScript or PCL, but only a proprietary raster format.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openprinting.org/driver/rastertosag-gdi/

Package: libvo-aacenc0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 161
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vo-aacenc
Version: 0.1.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: VisualOn AAC encoder library
 This library contains an encoder implementation of the Advanced Audio
 Coding (AAC) audio codec. The library is based on a codec implementation
 by VisualOn, part of the Stagefright framework from the Google
 Android project.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://opencore-amr.git.sourceforge.net/

Package: libcroco3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 334
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcroco
Version: 0.6.5-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Cascading Style Sheet (CSS) parsing and manipulation toolkit
 Services provided by Libcroco
  * A parser module that provides
    o A SAC like API. SAC stands for Simple API for CSS. SAC is an event driven
      API wich resembles SAX in the xml world.
    o A CSSOM like API. CSSOM stands for Cascading Style Sheet Object Model.
 .
    The libcroco parser implements the CSS Level 2 specification, the CSS
    forward compatibility rules and the CSS cascading rules.
 .
  * A CSS2 selection engine
    Given an xml element node (that obviously comes from an xml document) and
    a stylesheet cascade, the Libcroco selection engine can evaluate the css
    selectors of the cascade and return the style properties associated to
    the xml element node.
 .
    Note that the xml manipulation toolkit used by the libcroco selection
    engine at the moment is libxml2.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: brltty
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 6372
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.3-1ubuntu5
Replaces: libbrlapi1 (<< 3.7.2-7.1)
Depends: libbrlapi0.5, libc6 (>= 2.14), libgpm2 (>= 1.20.4), libicu48 (>= 4.8-1), libncursesw5 (>= 5.6+20070908), libtinfo5, initramfs-tools (>= 0.40ubuntu30), lsb-base (>= 3.2-14)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Suggests: brltty-speechd, brltty-x11, console-braille
Breaks: udev (<< 136-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/default/brltty c99731b55202edfffcfbecd5f0401b85
 /etc/brltty.conf 0efd391b8640b162c4b5935b79f123ef
 /etc/brltty/kok.ttb 4dcc9beaa49ac0afe3486e8cec1e0c04
 /etc/brltty/hu.ttb e3e8f3ce3ee7182fcaaf2878aee1cb2f
 /etc/brltty/boxes.tti 976518c2e83f7a4953079c0efdc00126
 /etc/brltty/zh-tw-polyphone.cti a5110d57431b646ae4bc8640a3767f0a
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-bar.kti 5c76384f7039f106aac8f7e53ab6696a
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-status0.kti 98a528951567c4104e512a8ff7512596
 /etc/brltty/gurmukhi.tti cac241318d18054ed6ffbb460453ac3a
 /etc/brltty/letters-latin-dot8.tti c05137d914d0f6cc508c28f2ef6468e9
 /etc/brltty/mg.ttb e0b83c8c363bbeb3467deb307bce3566
 /etc/brltty/zh-tw.ctb e74605d525c6e915fa9faf0cd9f7d36e
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-keyboard.kti c5c938cb63806e5d60c1aef3d689fb60
 /etc/brltty/fr.ttb f362b3c4a802525b90151f11120fd2e0
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-2d_l.ktb d91f08c0f7c796f8af750aac07708a83
 /etc/brltty/ja.ctb 154b93d107eadcc5c6d304fbd10c9ff9
 /etc/brltty/brl-vs-all.txt f35dd207f346453c58e1f14ee724f5d0
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-status2.kti 1ffe30ccd6f43899fcef0269c056ba4a
 /etc/brltty/mg.ctb d029360e09eab31cff88f4100c3fe4e3
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-ab40.ktb 9b87afb0ee0122d9c750c8a068a7fa4e
 /etc/brltty/bg.ttb 5aac58138f52f18ef4b07689b66b321f
 /etc/brltty/en-us-g2.ctb 4d2e7f111ec4ff5a283ab7f54229b12a
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-front6.kti 070b47dfcdf7c76dc7cb3a018e1078d7
 /etc/brltty/pt.ttb 016778effd6bae9fc7f8f143495eeb2d
 /etc/brltty/ipa.ctb 25b4a23b4d637a7acedf21fc3c009a10
 /etc/brltty/control-latin.tti e42e488ae06fd1012d80bf6e7d2d1a59
 /etc/brltty/mt.ttb cb9159a446b9cab57fbec9d9dfe5cbbf
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-bkwm.ktb 1c8a6a99bb6aba4439f40dbd5a588a75
 /etc/brltty/kha.ttb c1b6faf2983ecb131b6a07274a1cad6c
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-me88.ktb cbf2784419f70bb46c195ffcbf4be02b
 /etc/brltty/letters-cyrillic.tti e3f3b41e7418c91a713e1dd63ff33b27
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-bs40.ktb 31b29252cc7d527e096ac20454b72b3f
 /etc/brltty/kannada.tti b4b290bc66d2e02f727920991af551bf
 /etc/brltty/brl-ts-nav20_nav40.txt 0bc9d5f9f0a9341872a6fe2d7d8d175b
 /etc/brltty/devanagari.tti 24f97c20f7fb74ea797dc078cf1ac906
 /etc/brltty/brl-at-all.ktb a16b4d33b7013511e5cb21f8d5c0568e
 /etc/brltty/fr-cbifs.ttb 04ab38ebf79df62efef8ecb9da15cff4
 /etc/brltty/blocks.tti b8ae1b8d5d8c95b618ca67f9a96a737b
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el70s.ktb 5f4f46381448ecd7e58465b45a7f7d26
 /etc/brltty/ml.ttb 3b7fa8cb8fa74eaa83f10d3eb0a34922
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-front9.kti eb846773bdc39eee9faea57b12a4bb36
 /etc/brltty/brl-ec-all.txt ea9a61f7c677e676116445543c0eafcb
 /etc/brltty/lv.ttb b149e83335b522a9f8480341e608f31e
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-mdlr.ktb 08bdabaf038cfead5cc529d0d1c74ecf
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el66s.ktb fc38dad9e13358dcbba90b60a91a8e31
 /etc/brltty/kbd-keypad.ktb 078d1687803ba4cc26140e7195730df7
 /etc/brltty/gu.ttb e60e76601e91103271cec05dc781ae9c
 /etc/brltty/en.ttb 87db7e0ef440a1c5a83df93342ce479c
 /etc/brltty/mi.ttb 86ed02ea8b8286ef5b964f86b12ff97c
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-vario80.ktb b271d1c7f49404fa34c4a6ea0a5b7042
 /etc/brltty/brl-vo-bp.ktb 3aeb02012c93c2fea38d4d18d83d6c23
 /etc/brltty/nl_BE.ttb 1813d874be2a6bfa707d5854e213f3c1
 /etc/brltty/gon.ttb 7bfcffb619d8a800f575763be0f25da0
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-switches.kti bddc605394d5bd19a3a53bca220c3227
 /etc/brltty/ar.ttb 4ff7bcdb50e2ede3c6159d02dfe9eed0
 /etc/brltty/hr.ttb 3a25ee5d41e158e0f7728f6c0b8b51e4
 /etc/brltty/he.ttb cb09845267abfc0c5a1b5ef98bfa96ba
 /etc/brltty/fr-integral.ctb 678acfcc7d36d53a3773320ef0a8c4f1
 /etc/brltty/sw.ttb 80a99c59170ddf71150d0f59c93a8937
 /etc/brltty/tamil.tti d4b34f29adaef3c876cc029acaebaa49
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-me64.ktb c0f18f91b31df9b9f3e1a8007dcb3923
 /etc/brltty/mun.ttb d8becfe50bb51b0882991bee25b9da71
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el2d_80s.ktb 649209381820879ed62f044088065e72
 /etc/brltty/cy.ttb 74ade76cbf849253a8fa1cd4be61dc6f
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-front13.kti 4472832fbf02d1d2e5ecdc9b9aee18c1
 /etc/brltty/kbd-braille.kti ab8e372e717167afc21dfbb656fefc11
 /etc/brltty/brl-mb-all.txt 6297f26f6f0e45b35bbdc1217cc9cb37
 /etc/brltty/brl-vr-all.txt dd882b291681d58cd7c7ca5f9a201da0
 /etc/brltty/si.ctb 4b12dd1fa85e16fd42c061049cec040c
 /etc/brltty/pa.ttb 40f10822618e0f98a7943dfa0ddddd83
 /etc/brltty/countries.cti 1292daf840b8b90cfae01a221e3d90dc
 /etc/brltty/de-basis.ctb 883acd10779459a7915ef3b0bbdc156d
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-dots.kti 9fedf396569451db550e744b5138cb73
 /etc/brltty/pt.ctb 0e929e6c67eb9e1cde231abb4806f0b2
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-pro.ktb dbcf6d686a58d590545480efbef48541
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el_2d_80.ktb 2a93908caa1f5f512e99f0945502ffb9
 /etc/brltty/de-kurzschrift.ctb d1524c68891760094927f81fa9d561b8
 /etc/brltty/et.ttb 70967514835553d946c914fbb875fae9
 /etc/brltty/brl-tt-all.txt 611cf47fdd0db795029725d8db1eb2de
 /etc/brltty/ga.ttb 3a095f24c2db2eb710bd31fb3d7eafb6
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-vertical.kti 6d9405407e0c906abd56f24d5d3c4139
 /etc/brltty/bra.ttb d58dc57f102bed52ac2d503d67f352b2
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-routing.kti 8dc61c4a34855d7738332b3651755010
 /etc/brltty/tr.ttb fc0969286762b904902045576688eb92
 /etc/brltty/it.ttb 3ec8bf35cb1777df0353a7264a1883a7
 /etc/brltty/brl-ts-nav80.txt fd4e565596608d979e0d4eb709b9e480
 /etc/brltty/brl-pg-all.ktb 0ed4105cc78305fdb62106f44f7d5b11
 /etc/brltty/ru.ttb 6118ca423165e897aeaab890b67ba784
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-bs.kti 3cf519df0e574c7e70b5be38bee8805e
 /etc/brltty/brl-al-abt_extra.kti 1cb7ed43d091cd05bb19cc75efbd2724
 /etc/brltty/te.ttb 7c48cae0a6cba7e028fb9ce5b2a4b337
 /etc/brltty/ta.ttb 3bdd8472282a5326aa8d31593df9e00b
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-command.kti c1eba289ba1c902c94915f2059135bc6
 /etc/brltty/eo.ttb 82ced3a7e76328800f3364bfe8e6a6e2
 /etc/brltty/brl-bl-18.txt 28404d2b1ba509bddfecaacb682cd722
 /etc/brltty/brl-vo-all.ktb c0e87ca47cb4de8163a01d76a7a2c9f0
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-rockers.kti 7dc0fffa253990d2aea36cb9544c575e
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-2d_s.ktb d41ec419dad359ba21cf31ac34a5951c
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-easy.ktb 3fb38c467240e39593c5c66e8ad20102
 /etc/brltty/numbers-french.tti ff13729d6eb0244a043fad1f61022d14
 /etc/brltty/vi.ttb c079ac2f2355fac278293b219a29a611
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-routing7.kti ed5d6e08f22f0786f7681328888325cb
 /etc/brltty/brl-cb-all.ktb 0ff434b7bda877dacf687c44f551ace6
 /etc/brltty/brl-ba-all.txt 798c2b496bd3c045a32450241f3dd6ce
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-c_486.ktb ded260f625e4eac40a111da3f0208e5d
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el_80.ktb 4e385d841af2c1341b013d48272687df
 /etc/brltty/brl-lt-all.txt b1e2352134d0770c0b05aefe27bdd643
 /etc/brltty/brl-bn-commands.txt bea5bd67dd3a6c91c0dfc64afebad7d2
 /etc/brltty/ha.ctb 3e82808b5bc92bd098e5650fb2faa301
 /etc/brltty/kbd-laptop.ktb 0b3e9e00ff2099d93690a4fe1028b8ba
 /etc/brltty/awa.ttb 9d71f47175ce608d76a89d8114b1d2f0
 /etc/brltty/brl-fs-focus_basic.kti f738c14c7e759830d83c578fa8eea90e
 /etc/brltty/en-ueb-g2.ctb db419342d15a1c93c61b879e90d59c26
 /etc/brltty/sk.ttb c75a3728253963bf32a66647a921c853
 /etc/brltty/brl-al-abt_small.ktb 889817d7024bae81970c63de1651357b
 /etc/brltty/no.ttb 961ed551aef41407606d5519f5fdeee0
 /etc/brltty/is.ttb ab16d71e0e4aad13c4008b11e32b8460
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-c.ktb 1b2f544e5bcf31e0eb8cbe541c1ed8bf
 /etc/brltty/brl-fs-focus_large.ktb 24c942168a810696272e862ad602d9f3
 /etc/brltty/gd.ttb 99ab89b6cd6473147046058663a6d6f7
 /etc/brltty/ne.ttb e4676ec3959a7703600f96c21633bbe0
 /etc/brltty/brl-tn-all.txt 1c44b5a8f7c083ca0a318399f889c7c2
 /etc/brltty/brl-fs-pacmate.ktb de3f9f87d93944698af90846ea612e16
 /etc/brltty/brl-fs-bumpers.kti d9fdefc3179a0904c46fb8c14385b91c
 /etc/brltty/ko-g2.ctb ea6d5bc0dde03c97f8da5d32abfabdfe
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-input.kti 622864345e701f010348c057de700ce6
 /etc/brltty/en-chess.tti 87bc36b3eb57ea5e0a055d5129777d46
 /etc/brltty/ko-g1.ctb cf78cc5b724fdb6a42b0e86733cd6e43
 /etc/brltty/brl-bn-keys.txt f9b205f49b2359c562a9ec2320bc69ae
 /etc/brltty/sat.ttb 923f32ea3d50416543f383c24c4e3d85
 /etc/brltty/fr-abrege.ctb e76f6ed82d86cbfdd76f03e64382d99f
 /etc/brltty/da.ttb c1b3a1219ad52605ffb4e7f60111e21e
 /etc/brltty/bengali.tti e0095aefc24c1e7477250cbbdfb6b116
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-default.ktb a204f864d02dd4d0706c49039bfbbc19
 /etc/brltty/pl.ttb fa6c863e5d573b736ac94bc55caad991
 /etc/brltty/oriya.tti ca73b6e243bf339399c05999c9d4028b
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-trio.ktb 9afdb1440204269a3f0b22efaca19e6d
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-status20.kti 0ca5fa59ccbf3e35faadc789c6fb7db4
 /etc/brltty/ny.ctb 94d2a8f224533cb43737a8c8cfa81652
 /etc/brltty/am.ctb 72bfaa5449387c37b4065fd75cb9a7db
 /etc/brltty/brl-vd-all.txt 919861d99e7dd119262bb407eba13cd2
 /etc/brltty/de-chess.tti a04502ab0a615f877288f35ddc8f789a
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-keyboard.kti 8e88164221db1fd3a0ca41d476bf8d26
 /etc/brltty/nl.ctb 27061c643561b398499cbbb6598abb2e
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-status.kti 14fd5eb14a3504c2b5d07a8e6d9366c6
 /etc/brltty/nabcc.cti 5d4e8b9e62df6cb34432f522c8a56008
 /etc/brltty/da-1252.ttb b62662e978663dd0fddf0fa6cafe5df7
 /etc/brltty/kru.ttb 5b97a0343b4b2952323940f5ccf40d52
 /etc/brltty/brl-al-sat_extra.kti 8db6868693bc578160519eeec5b905cb
 /etc/brltty/ko.ctb e9e3b0f978a8596fc84bf19485fa42d2
 /etc/brltty/hi.ttb a5da98f82f4ee5c0d539a844a2820273
 /etc/brltty/as.ttb d883687467a03be737bdbab416f09438
 /etc/brltty/hy.ttb 8972f5904aa0b1d9de7b85dd91b89f73
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-dm80p.ktb 83cc6fa1e92c9d4c38b03f3eb717d663
 /etc/brltty/or.ttb c1be5a03af73e72c29df856718735cc8
 /etc/brltty/en_CA.ttb c15690a88a64400f8af22c19348853cb
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-status13.kti f308e65880f027a4bee7559a27875e26
 /etc/brltty/nwc.ttb 5928858a123f412270ef0eb3a6649d27
 /etc/brltty/mr.ttb 0e8ceb5f7fa8dcef6d288ad1d491e2b6
 /etc/brltty/no-generic.ttb 282fed480b3036a432a298051c6f452c
 /etc/brltty/zh-tw-ucb.ctb 79fec46992e69fdb686f00562d786993
 /etc/brltty/nl.ttb 55174d54a0b814a3c987450cec6c8f9e
 /etc/brltty/brl-il-all.txt 6eef565026f4c63028298a8ea3640d85
 /etc/brltty/sa.ttb 8ccccbb6a19397abedcb424b19dafa71
 /etc/brltty/letters-latin.cti 27cb0114f35d63dd01dcbc8c64513924
 /etc/brltty/de-vollschrift.ctb a4ce6ba3c930429dcca5b59884aa7eda
 /etc/brltty/numbers-dot6.tti f4ceffbb8bc2897417da9570ac92d05f
 /etc/brltty/bn.ttb 15c4610be71f2fb82462d7ccb39fb70b
 /etc/brltty/brl-md-all.txt 6f152cdd4b72fb6ff4c2e9a5428a44e6
 /etc/brltty/fi.ttb e8c1fdd32cccf0a2e5a0d441cfd05105
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-display6.kti 245b65c784a587123d77b12410fa420d
 /etc/brltty/new.ttb ba60ecd2f13d35af5571f183f7540006
 /etc/brltty/da-lt.ttb b1fa4e37cd2210a2cc31246cc7203a3f
 /etc/brltty/punctuation-basic.tti 6aa7bdb6d10bde13121843196dd17a87
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-elba_32.ktb f11ba86c027143eb58784277dcd5a60b
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-vario.ktb 094b13c675c587087c8d25dd9145a038
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-elba_20.ktb a35d3f6bf1e5b0680f26218dccff63e3
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-front10.kti 5d4d17cc0c708cd3223f2188ab4410c0
 /etc/brltty/gujarati.tti ddf1a5f80e057951aad096763cc06ec8
 /etc/brltty/bh.ttb 692a0b4471804760c9efa6875d4f7163
 /etc/brltty/lt.ttb 45b7b8fa8120ebbc2ab9affaeda8725f
 /etc/brltty/brl-bl-40_m20_m40.txt 16b93bdcffd0e7b959136b7fcebb7ee9
 /etc/brltty/brl-fs-rockers.kti bc4ba3b08c8157b4d00ac4ea1e90afbe
 /etc/brltty/brl-fs-common.kti 268f0794e434bae58ec3482a3db92da2
 /etc/brltty/en-nabcc.ttb 9e181c1a5e59772bc7827917921b74a5
 /etc/brltty/brl-al-sat_large.ktb 97a2c6a05b1725ff394d25fd82e59df4
 /etc/brltty/sv-1996.ttb 8d2d73b2ed39e6eb3301484dc8956e2d
 /etc/brltty/attrib.atb 1c7239ef9be7cb25723af22cb7b111f9
 /etc/brltty/brl-fs-focus_small.ktb b533de9d171ac5646675aed42ecf9fc1
 /etc/brltty/es.ctb 295d37e91bf8a09f0b23b2e8ccd154ac
 /etc/brltty/zu.ctb 6a86f560f9d70b2eafc31140fc469017
 /etc/brltty/brl-ec-spanish.txt 1c3bb65c624678ba622e4939c8b63de3
 /etc/brltty/brl-lb-all.txt 486416bf849508c8268ce55fdf2fc840
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-horizontal.kti 7ada84b142b4923f24850153db64bb29
 /etc/brltty/malayalam.tti 4aca89902354516d06f6a187d5f5883d
 /etc/brltty/dra.ttb 26b7752a964ef3c01c7378c78d800d8c
 /etc/brltty/brl-al-abt_large.ktb 373d54f28e3440425c022a79967d1803
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el_2d_40.ktb 4b27a29d50f6bacea4b45563c045ac00
 /etc/brltty/sv.ttb fded43ff0e1ca8f60c6cee6fef8df7b2
 /etc/brltty/brl-al-sat_small.ktb e5375c3a95926039e60f6669f1c4ff7c
 /etc/brltty/en-na-ascii.tti cf909203f61cb1375b79361cf35fba22
 /etc/brltty/mwr.ttb f4cd095fbe9e7a7951d1ce97a2119bf8
 /etc/brltty/nl_NL.ttb b66e78ff2a8beba2903347cc353c0f70
 /etc/brltty/kn.ttb 4dae29f97b0af4db450d592d24f26ae0
 /etc/brltty/brl-al-bc.ktb 04b3fb303d889d4bb0c57dd197eb6033
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-wave.ktb d3f0527a645aff7ed7fe886cc14314bb
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-elba_trio_32.ktb a76c58f8cd95f94a680854fa11fde3f0
 /etc/brltty/sd.ttb 29b72e8dfa8ec32876052421ca349ef1
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-bs80.ktb 07ac7cdeb3f18941dd5739c6219d20b1
 /etc/brltty/en_GB.ttb d3fb70f26863bb35f7598af212397baf
 /etc/brltty/punctuation-tibetan.tti 915a0e53943f9e536ff059214049d9c6
 /etc/brltty/common.tti 32c244412fe1ae0276a5b967cccdc568
 /etc/brltty/telugu.tti 9382f4da52cdd91e35fff92aa383ad77
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el40s.ktb d321380585a0f86c3f5300f9bff96bbe
 /etc/brltty/brl-mt-all.ktb efe8b17557fa267a2954968ccc1c8ffb
 /etc/brltty/pi.ttb 37bc869b09d1ebcb11b98f587aafc0ef
 /etc/brltty/brl-bd-all.txt d8c911f6741d0c3e4e77d03b36ff0566
 /etc/brltty/fr-2007.ttb d6ea951bb25d7b3680be0435e3596e96
 /etc/brltty/brl-mn-all.txt a0c76476e07cfc7bb1c1f0392f1de8cb
 /etc/brltty/brl-fs-focus_basic.ktb 1943bfdf85d95a0eb800d3f193e64da3
 /etc/brltty/mun.ctb d435aee14962c40d41dcd2b38867ed4d
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el80s.ktb a3ab467b85426d3f04f7aa7ae2da8f4d
 /etc/brltty/brl-sk-all.ktb c35bd1d4faf58027e04502deedbf51ea
 /etc/brltty/brl-ts-pb65_pb81.txt ba096af2dcf475301bb0bfa9ef32a608
 /etc/brltty/letters-latin.tti fab8678dd4aa5460ad1e4fe86b578edb
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-keys.kti 2caf1c8200709bd34a869b970f839958
 /etc/brltty/cs.ttb 78ff0c3ac188cfce4e85b775ff66a6ea
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-status22.kti 1082aeb662371f1ea48e7e02e2b4137b
 /etc/brltty/brl-ts-pb40.txt 5e6408e8cd4afb7e696e3119344448f3
 /etc/brltty/de.ttb 1f0131a066067bd2e2eb1ec35dda7d3e
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-ib_80.ktb 0d22efdf3cf608c77478bdd8ffaf769d
 /etc/brltty/th.ctb f2c245525bb2fd1fa28ef97450bda1eb
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el80_ii.ktb 595b7e47e3b48a32508ac8a38db91c54
 /etc/brltty/numbers-nemeth.tti 332c80dadfa769d552b08e16d9df9269
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-status4.kti 29718602c6bec190c19b5dea0cd50bf2
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-inka.ktb 37effd0729140a2481ee9202fc1d00a9
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-display7.kti de9d4b25cab0e2dfb8fc5b015c54bc9b
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-wheels.kti 90419fc8f79e57d138ef7f20d6fd05d0
 /etc/brltty/af.ctb b44bd1f53b116c4447ae9c6802babd58
 /etc/brltty/es.ttb 0cfd19cd07ddea79eb493fb0b25be783
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el_40_p.ktb 1d881a22e2c57b13a2c49fcbc42de098
 /etc/brltty/ro.ttb 00fd5fb270202c3e54abc55b6e1970f3
 /etc/brltty/letters-tibetan.tti b891cbb8aeadccbaa72ffd0a8c3e6541
 /etc/brltty/no-oub.ttb 682a03cff1ce6f0a218e844d66609042
 /etc/brltty/brl-al-abt_basic.kti 35aabb007bca74e2869ab8f8af92008c
 /etc/brltty/sv-1989.ttb 56f5fc6a27db3b0ee3f6ef8a662d67a0
 /etc/brltty/fr_FR.ttb fc42e8e1efc4dd179b07e55ebb8ad0c4
 /etc/brltty/fr_CA.ttb 92f4dd33239535879f8a9fdcaa26f6b9
 /etc/brltty/brf.ttb 9f4a391baf14909803b4d9126bce25d3
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-keypad.kti b921333cec637aae4a4c22e7c145df24
 /etc/brltty/sw.ctb 72d1090670393974d3f7f36916e40e84
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-el_2d_66.ktb 00a0971a42be844e40c2877eb94c09d4
 /etc/brltty/brl-al-sat_basic.kti d06db860eaacd2a78577a6019b3c09a3
 /etc/brltty/brl-ht-me.kti ab992d99effd3bf41b601ccc52cf8d12
 /etc/brltty/brl-pm-elba_trio_20.ktb 03d632616700a1844a2af16ca8a6c31d
 /etc/brltty/el.ttb 93c2678abca2f88ada8021890f754acc
 /etc/brltty/kbd-desktop.ktb 95a305a1a2f62f733a306e59c7980a79
 /etc/brltty/bo.ttb 543bad549cd4f7e799d5212c8ca050c7
 /etc/brltty/mni.ttb b9646116e765f43ec962e749e3f69146
 /etc/brltty/spaces.tti bae27bafd93f79706cc97176d8101a3d
 /etc/brltty/brl-bm-routing6.kti 3264a06f881540531125a76ccd947abc
 /etc/brltty/id.ctb d2bffc634514699709ce2506783cbf84
 /etc/brltty/numbers-dot8.tti 7f58503d9fd4b93943191f1be0648a79
 /etc/brltty/en_US.ttb 85e91010c8a0ea5b440aaa544d857016
 /etc/brltty/brl-hm-sense.ktb 999d306209a32d2dc147722d0fa00ea8
 /etc/brltty/punctuation-alternate.tti 3ff0f83f1e0ee5459d51d257fb27d820
 /etc/brltty/brl-eu-all.txt 4a195286cef553474c0a88b3be2cbe77
 /etc/brltty/ascii-basic.tti 5bc2d6073ee7e9315859fc3312bf69f8
 /etc/brltty/brl-hm-sync.ktb 467e37a7178baf58a6942801a41c1af0
 /etc/brltty/attributes.atb 6cac2843bcbe49ca6b95b2f55214df48
 /etc/brltty/fr-vs.ttb 42de52ed82b598e9a1c72a37db0b6c60
 /etc/init.d/brltty ff21add488f1dff38d5b42800d3716c6
Description: Access software for a blind person using a braille display
 BRLTTY is a daemon which provides access to the console (text mode)
 for a blind person using a braille display.  It drives the braille
 display and provides complete screen review functionality.
 The following display models are supported:
  * Alva (ABT3xx, Delphi, Satellite, Braille System 40, BC 640/680)
  * Baum
  * BrailleLite (18, 40, M20/M40)
  * BrailleNote (18/32)
  * EcoBraille displays
  * EuroBraille displays
  * Freedom Scientific (Focus and PacMate)
  * HandyTech displays
  * HIMS (Braille Sense, SyncBraille)
  * LogText 32
  * MDV braille displays
  * Papenmeier
  * Pegasus (20/27/40/80)
  * Seika 40
  * Tieman (Voyager 44/70, CombiBraille, MiniBraille and MultiBraille)
  * Tivomatic (Albatross)
  * TSI (PowerBraille/Navigator)
  * Videobraille
  * VisioBraille
 .
 BRLTTY also provides a client/server based infrastructure for applications
 wishing to utilize a Braille display.  The daemon process listens for incoming
 TCP/IP connections on a certain port.  A shared object library for clients is
 provided in the package libbrlapi0.5.  A static library, header files and
 documentation is provided in package libbrlapi-dev.  Bindings to other
 programming languages can be found in libbrlapi-java (Java) and
 python-brlapi (Python).
Homepage: http://mielke.cc/brltty/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: libavahi-common3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libavahi-common-data
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Avahi common library
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This package contains the Avahi common library, which is a set of common
 functions used by many of Avahis components and client applications.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libavahi-common3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 119
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libavahi-common-data
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Avahi common library
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This package contains the Avahi common library, which is a set of common
 functions used by many of Avahis components and client applications.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: cpp
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: allowed
Priority: optional
Section: interpreters
Installed-Size: 84
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)
Version: 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: cpp-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~)
Suggests: cpp-doc
Conflicts: cpp-doc (<< 1:2.95.3)
Description: GNU C preprocessor (cpp)
 The GNU C preprocessor is a macro processor that is used automatically
 by the GNU C compiler to transform programs before actual compilation.
 .
 This package has been separated from gcc for the benefit of those who
 require the preprocessor but not the compiler.
 .
 This is a dependency package providing the default GNU C preprocessor.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libnss-mdns
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 119
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nss-mdns
Version: 0.10-3.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), base-files (>= 3.1.10), avahi-daemon (>= 0.6.16-1)
Suggests: avahi-autoipd | zeroconf
Description: NSS module for Multicast DNS name resolution
 nss-mdns is a plugin for the GNU Name Service Switch (NSS) functionality
 of the GNU C Library (glibc) providing host name resolution via Multicast
 DNS (using Zeroconf, aka Apple Bonjour / Apple Rendezvous ), effectively
 allowing name resolution by common Unix/Linux programs in the ad-hoc mDNS
 domain .local.
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libplist1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 78
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libplist
Version: 1.8-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Description: Library for handling Apple binary and XML property lists
 libplist is a library for reading and writing the Apple binary and XML
 property lists format. It's part of the libimobiledevice stack, providing
 access to iDevices (iPod, iPhone, iPad ...).
Original-Maintainer: gtkpod Maintainers <pkg-gtkpod-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/

Package: at-spi2-core
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 179
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.4.2-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libatspi2.0-0, libc6 (>= 2.7), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libx11-6, libxtst6
Conffiles:
 /etc/at-spi2/accessibility.conf 3d889b26c1d8da538e386cd6b67caba8
 /etc/xdg/autostart/at-spi-dbus-bus.desktop 9b130c786b2d753c1e4521314984b62c
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90qt-a11y 99477e5b2d08d7bb13edbee519ff694c
Description: Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface (dbus core)
 This package contains the core components of GNOME Accessibility.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Accessibility/GNOME3
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: gnomine
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: games
Installed-Size: 3283
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-games
Version: 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1
Replaces: gnome-games (<< 1:3.0.2), gnome-games-data (<< 1:3.0.2)
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.6.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.11), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), librsvg2-2 (>= 2.32.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gnome-games-data (= 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1)
Breaks: gnome-games (<< 1:3.0.2), gnome-games-data (<< 1:3.0.2)
Description: popular minesweeper puzzle game for GNOME
 Mines is a puzzle game where you locate mines floating in an ocean
 using only your brain and a little bit of luck.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGames
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libfile-desktopentry-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 70
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.04-3
Depends: perl, libfile-basedir-perl (>= 0.03)
Description: Perl module to handle freedesktop .desktop files
 File::DesktopEntry is used to work with .desktop files. The format of these
 files is specified by the freedesktop "Desktp Entry" specification. For this
 module version 0.9.4 of the specification was used.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/File-DesktopEntry/

Package: libgnutls26
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1052
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnutls26
Version: 2.12.14-5ubuntu3.1
Replaces: gnutls0, gnutls0.4, gnutls3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libp11-kit0 (>= 0.11), libtasn1-3 (>= 1.6-0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: gnutls-bin
Breaks: ccbuild (<= 2.0.1-1), csync2 (<= 1.34-2.2), freewheeling (<= 0.6-1.1), gkrellm (<= 2.3.4-1), libsoup2.4-1 (= 2.31.2-1), libsoup2.4-1 (<= 2.30.1-1), macopix-gtk2 (<= 1.7.4-3), pokerth (<= 0.8.3-3+b1), pokerth-server (<= 0.8.3-3+b1), sipsak (<= 0.9.6-2.1), slrn (<= 1.0.0~pre18-1.1), slrnpull (<= 1.0.0~pre18-1.1), snowdrop (<= 0.02b-9), ssmtp (<= 2.64-4), tf5 (<= 5.0beta8-4), wput (<= 0.6.2-2), zoneminder (<= 1.24.4-1)
Conflicts: gnutls0, gnutls0.4
Description: GNU TLS library - runtime library
 GnuTLS is a portable library which implements the Transport Layer
 Security (TLS 1.0, 1.1, 1.2) and Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) 3.0 protocols.
 .
 GnuTLS features support for:
  - TLS extensions: server name indication, max record size, opaque PRF
    input, etc.
  - authentication using the SRP protocol.
  - authentication using both X.509 certificates and OpenPGP keys.
  - TLS Pre-Shared-Keys (PSK) extension.
  - Inner Application (TLS/IA) extension.
  - X.509 and OpenPGP certificate handling.
  - X.509 Proxy Certificates (RFC 3820).
  - all the strong encryption algorithms (including SHA-256/384/512 and
    Camellia (RFC 4132)).
 .
 This package contains the runtime libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gnutls.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuTLS Maintainers <pkg-gnutls-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgnutls26
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1080
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: gnutls26
Version: 2.12.14-5ubuntu3.1
Replaces: gnutls0, gnutls0.4, gnutls3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libp11-kit0 (>= 0.11), libtasn1-3 (>= 1.6-0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: gnutls-bin
Breaks: ccbuild (<= 2.0.1-1), csync2 (<= 1.34-2.2), freewheeling (<= 0.6-1.1), gkrellm (<= 2.3.4-1), libsoup2.4-1 (= 2.31.2-1), libsoup2.4-1 (<= 2.30.1-1), macopix-gtk2 (<= 1.7.4-3), pokerth (<= 0.8.3-3+b1), pokerth-server (<= 0.8.3-3+b1), sipsak (<= 0.9.6-2.1), slrn (<= 1.0.0~pre18-1.1), slrnpull (<= 1.0.0~pre18-1.1), snowdrop (<= 0.02b-9), ssmtp (<= 2.64-4), tf5 (<= 5.0beta8-4), wput (<= 0.6.2-2), zoneminder (<= 1.24.4-1)
Conflicts: gnutls0, gnutls0.4
Description: GNU TLS library - runtime library
 GnuTLS is a portable library which implements the Transport Layer
 Security (TLS 1.0, 1.1, 1.2) and Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) 3.0 protocols.
 .
 GnuTLS features support for:
  - TLS extensions: server name indication, max record size, opaque PRF
    input, etc.
  - authentication using the SRP protocol.
  - authentication using both X.509 certificates and OpenPGP keys.
  - TLS Pre-Shared-Keys (PSK) extension.
  - Inner Application (TLS/IA) extension.
  - X.509 and OpenPGP certificate handling.
  - X.509 Proxy Certificates (RFC 3820).
  - all the strong encryption algorithms (including SHA-256/384/512 and
    Camellia (RFC 4132)).
 .
 This package contains the runtime libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gnutls.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuTLS Maintainers <pkg-gnutls-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: baobab
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 712
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gnome-utils (<< 2.30.0-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.18), libgtop2-7 (>= 2.22.3), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Suggests: yelp
Breaks: gnome-utils (<< 2.30.0-2)
Description: GNOME disk usage analyzer
 Disk Usage Analyzer is a graphical, menu-driven application to analyse
 disk usage in a GNOME environment. It can easily scan either the whole
 filesystem tree, or a specific user-requested directory branch (local or
 remote).
 .
 It also auto-detects in real-time any changes made to your home
 directory as far as any mounted/unmounted device. Disk Usage Analyzer
 also provides a full graphical treemap window for each selected folder.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeUtils

Package: dbus-x11
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 132
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dbus
Version: 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libx11-6, dbus
Breaks: x11-common (<< 1:7.5+4)
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/75dbus_dbus-launch 8d0d45fe1b649f4c5e90f311c3f9a293
Description: simple interprocess messaging system (X11 deps)
 D-Bus is a message bus, used for sending messages between applications.
 Conceptually, it fits somewhere in between raw sockets and CORBA in
 terms of complexity.
 .
 This package contains the dbus-launch utility which is necessary for
 packages using a D-Bus session bus.
 .
 See the dbus description for more information about D-Bus in general.
Homepage: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gimp-gutenprint
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 175
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gutenprint
Version: 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgimp2.0 (>= 2.4.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libgutenprint2 (>= 5.2.8~pre1), libgutenprintui2-1 (>= 5.2.8~pre1), gimp (>= 2.4.0~rc1-1)
Suggests: gutenprint-doc (>= 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1), gutenprint-locales (>= 5.2.8~pre1-0ubuntu2.1)
Enhances: gimp
Description: print plugin for the GIMP
 This package includes the Gutenprint Print plugin for the GIMP.
 .
 Gutenprint is the print facility for the GIMP, and in addition a
 suite of drivers that may be used with common UNIX spooling systems
 using GhostScript or CUPS.  These drivers provide printing quality
 for UNIX/Linux on a par with proprietary vendor-supplied drivers in
 many cases, and can be used for many of the most demanding printing
 tasks.  Gutenprint was formerly known as Gimp-Print.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Group <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-mga
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 245
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:1.4.13.dfsg-4build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Suggests: firmware-linux
Description: X.Org X server -- MGA display driver
 This package provides the driver for the Matrox MGA family of chipsets,
 including Matrox Millennium and Mystique cards.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-mga driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgpm2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 78
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gpm
Version: 1.20.4-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: gpm
Description: General Purpose Mouse - shared library
 This package provides a library that handles mouse requests
 and delivers them to applications. See the description for the 'gpm'
 package for more information.
Original-Maintainer: Peter Samuelson <peter@p12n.org>
Homepage: http://unix.schottelius.org/gpm/

Package: notify-osd-icons
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 1444
Maintainer: Kenneth Wimer <kwwii@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.7
Description: Notify-OSD icons
 Icons for Notify-OSD in Ubuntu style

Package: gimp-data-extras
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: graphics
Installed-Size: 8472
Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:2.0.1-3
Enhances: gimp
Description: An extra set of brushes, palettes, and gradients for The GIMP
 This package contains extra brushes, palettes, and gradients for
 extra GIMPy artistic enjoyment.

Package: libdb5.1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1536
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: db
Version: 5.1.25-11build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Berkeley v5.1 Database Libraries [runtime]
 This is the runtime package for programs that use the v5.1 Berkeley
 database library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Berkeley DB Group <pkg-db-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/berkeley-db/index.html

Package: ubuntu-wallpapers-precise
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 2515
Maintainer: Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ubuntu-wallpapers
Version: 0.34.1
Replaces: ubuntu-wallpapers (<< 0.34.0)
Conflicts: ubuntu-wallpapers (<< 0.34.0)
Description: Ubuntu 12.04 Wallpapers
 Wallpapers from the Ubuntu 12.04 community contest

Package: poppler-utils
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 402
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: poppler
Version: 0.18.4-1ubuntu2
Replaces: pdftohtml, xpdf-reader, xpdf-utils (<< 3.02-2~)
Provides: pdftohtml, xpdf-utils
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), liblcms2-2 (>= 2.2+git20110628-2), libpoppler19, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Recommends: ghostscript
Breaks: xpdf-utils (<< 3.02-2~)
Conflicts: pdftohtml
Description: PDF utilities (based on Poppler)
 Poppler is a PDF rendering library based on Xpdf PDF viewer.
 .
 This package contains command line utilities (based on Poppler) for getting
 information of PDF documents, convert them to other formats, or manipulate
 them:
  * pdffonts -- font analyzer
  * pdfimages -- image extractor
  * pdfinfo -- document information
  * pdfseparate -- page extraction tool
  * pdftocairo -- PDF to PNG/JPEG/PDF/PS/EPS/SVG converter using Cairo
  * pdftohtml -- PDF to HTML converter
  * pdftoppm -- PDF to PPM/PNG/JPEG image converter
  * pdftops -- PDF to PostScript (PS) converter
  * pdftotext -- text extraction
  * pdfunite -- document merging tool
Homepage: http://poppler.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Loic Minier <lool@dooz.org>

Package: libjte1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: jigit
Version: 1.19-1
Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.7), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Description: Jigdo Template Export - runtime library
 libjte is a library providing support for creating jigdo files, to be
 used by ISO image creation tools such as xorriso.
 .
 This package provides the runtime library file needed to run software
 written using libjte
Original-Maintainer: Steve McIntyre <93sam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.einval.com/~steve/software/JTE/

Package: insserv
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 221
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.14.0-2.1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Suggests: bootchart
Breaks: sysv-rc (<< 2.87dsf-3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/insserv.conf d548110b8916421c5dd31fdf2bd3531e
 /etc/bash_completion.d/insserv 32975fe14795d6fce1408d5fd22747fd
Description: Tool to organize boot sequence using LSB init.d script dependencies
 The insserv program is used to update the order of symlinks in
 /etc/rc?.d/ with sysv-rc based on dependencies specified in the
 scripts themselves using LSB init.d script headers.
 .
 This allow each package maintainer to specify their init.d script
 relation to other scripts and make it possible to detect and reject
 script dependency loops as well as making sure all scripts start in
 their intended order.
 .
 The program insserv in this package should be used with care and
 together with the sysv-rc package, as using it incorrectly can lead
 to an unbootable system.
Homepage: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/sysvinit
Debian-Vcs-Browser: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/initscripts-ng/trunk/src/insserv/
Debian-Vcs-Svn: svn://svn.debian.org/initscripts-ng/trunk/src/insserv
Original-Maintainer: Petter Reinholdtsen <pere@debian.org>

Package: liblircclient0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 224
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lirc
Version: 0.9.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Suggests: lirc
Description: infra-red remote control support - client library
 LIRC stands for 'Linux Infra-red Remote Control'.
 .
 This package provides a library with functions to support remote
 controls via LIRC in programs such as xawtv.
Homepage: http://lirc.org
Original-Maintainer: lirc Maintainer Team <pkg-lirc-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: syslinux
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 177
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2:4.05+dfsg-2
Replaces: syslinux-common
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libuuid1 (>= 2.16), syslinux-common (= 2:4.05+dfsg-2)
Recommends: mtools
Suggests: dosfstools, os-prober
Breaks: syslinux-common (<< 2:4.05+dfsg-2)
Description: collection of boot loaders
 SYSLINUX is a collection of boot loaders which operates off Linux ext2/3/4 or
 btrfs filesystems, MS-DOS FAT filesystems, network servers using PXE firmware,
 or from CD-ROMs.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>
Homepage: http://syslinux.zytor.com/

Package: gzip
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 219
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.4-1ubuntu2
Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Pre-Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Suggests: less
Description: GNU compression utilities
 This package provides the standard GNU file compression utilities, which
 are also the default compression tools for Debian.  They typically operate
 on files with names ending in '.gz', but can also decompress files ending
 in '.Z' created with 'compress'.
Original-Maintainer: Bdale Garbee <bdale@gag.com>

Package: libwww-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 370
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.03-1
Depends: perl, ca-certificates, libencode-locale-perl, libfile-listing-perl, libhtml-parser-perl, libhtml-tagset-perl, libhtml-tree-perl, libhttp-cookies-perl, libhttp-date-perl, libhttp-message-perl, libhttp-negotiate-perl, liblwp-mediatypes-perl, liblwp-protocol-https-perl, libnet-http-perl, liburi-perl, libwww-robotrules-perl, netbase
Recommends: libhtml-form-perl, libhtml-format-perl, libhttp-daemon-perl, libmailtools-perl
Suggests: libauthen-ntlm-perl
Breaks: fusioninventory-agent (<< 2.1.8-2), gsutil (<< 3.1-1), libfrontier-rpc-perl (<< 0.07b4-6), libhttp-daemon-ssl-perl (<< 1.04-3), libhttp-proxy-perl (<< 0.24-2), libhttp-request-ascgi-perl (<< 1.2-2), libhttp-request-params-perl (<< 1.01-6), libjson-rpc-perl (<< 0.96-3), libpoe-perl (<< 2:1.2990-2), librpc-xml-perl (<< 0.74-2), libsoap-lite-perl (<< 0.7.12-3), libwww-mechanize-formfiller-perl (<< 0.10-2), libwww-mechanize-perl (<< 1.66-2), satutils (<= 0.6), tidy-proxy (<< 0.97-4)
Description: simple and consistent interface to the world-wide web
 libwww-perl (also known as LWP) is a collection of Perl modules that provide
 a simple and consistent programming interface (API) to the World-Wide Web.
 The main focus of the library is to provide classes and functions that allow
 you to write WWW clients. It also contains general purpose modules, as well
 as a simple HTTP/1.1-compatible server implementation.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/libwww-perl/

Package: dpkg
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 5931
Origin: debian
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Bugs: debbugs://bugs.debian.org
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.16.1.2ubuntu7
Pre-Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.14), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), coreutils (>= 5.93-1), tar (>= 1.23), xz-utils
Suggests: apt
Breaks: apt (<< 0.7.7), aptitude (<< 0.4.7-1), dpkg-dev (<< 1.15.8), libdpkg-perl (<< 1.15.8), pinfo (<< 0.6.9-3.1), tkinfo (<< 2.8-3.1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg f4413ffb515f8f753624ae3bb365b81b
 /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch e018c53338191b34f943e2b38e160d1a
 /etc/logrotate.d/dpkg 782ea5ae536f67ff51dc8c3e2eeb4cf9
 /etc/alternatives/README 69c4ba7f08363e998e0f2e244a04f881
 /etc/cron.daily/dpkg b6b8dc21210ea50db7cc4636f521758f
Description: Debian package management system
 This package provides the low-level infrastructure for handling the
 installation and removal of Debian software packages.
 .
 For Debian package development tools, install dpkg-dev.
Homepage: http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Dpkg
Original-Maintainer: Dpkg Developers <debian-dpkg@lists.debian.org>

Package: grub-pc
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 463
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: grub2
Version: 1.99-21ubuntu3.4
Replaces: grub, grub-common (<= 1.97~beta2-1), grub-coreboot, grub-efi-amd64, grub-efi-ia32, grub-ieee1275, grub-legacy, grub2 (<< 1.99-21ubuntu3.4)
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, grub-common, grub2-common (= 1.99-21ubuntu3.4), grub-pc-bin (= 1.99-21ubuntu3.4), ucf, grub-gfxpayload-lists
Conflicts: grub (<< 0.97-54), grub-coreboot, grub-efi-amd64, grub-efi-ia32, grub-ieee1275, grub-legacy
Conffiles:
 /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub fe8ac9419007a7ca8e13525a35e3c09a
 /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub fe8ac9419007a7ca8e13525a35e3c09a
Description: GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
 GRUB is a portable, powerful bootloader.  This version of GRUB is based on a
 cleaner design than its predecessors, and provides the following new features:
 .
  - Scripting in grub.cfg using BASH-like syntax.
  - Support for modern partition maps such as GPT.
  - Modular generation of grub.cfg via update-grub.  Packages providing GRUB
    add-ons can plug in their own script rules and trigger updates by invoking
    update-grub2.
  - VESA-based graphical mode with background image support and complete 24-bit
    color set.
  - Support for extended charsets.  Users can write UTF-8 text to their menu
    entries.
 .
 This package contains a version of GRUB that has been built for use with
 traditional PC/BIOS architecture.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
Original-Maintainer: GRUB Maintainers <pkg-grub-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-pyinotify
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 132
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: pyinotify
Version: 0.9.2-1
Provides: python2.7-pyinotify
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Suggests: python-pyinotify-doc
Description: simple Linux inotify Python bindings
 pyinotify is a simple wrapper for the Linux inotify mechanism.
 .
 inotify is a Linux Kernel feature available since 2.6.13. inotify makes
 it possible for applications to easily be notified of filesystem changes.
Original-Maintainer: Mikhail Gusarov <dottedmag@debian.org>
Homepage: https://github.com/seb-m/pyinotify

Package: torsocks
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 258
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Recommends: tor
Conffiles:
 /etc/bash_completion.d/torsocks d803bd5a94524dc2227b873ee6558860
 /etc/torsocks.conf 97be31988c6d442914be6bcbd9d52710
Description: use socks-friendly applications with Tor
 Torsocks allows you to use most socks-friendly applications in a safe way with
 Tor. It ensures that DNS requests are handled safely and explicitly rejects
 UDP traffic from the application you're using.
Original-Maintainer: Patrick Matthi <pmatthaei@debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/torsocks/

Package: python-chardet
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 578
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: chardet
Version: 2.0.1-2build1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: universal character encoding detector
 Chardet takes a sequence of bytes in an unknown character encoding, and
 attempts to determine the encoding.
 .
 Supported encodings:
  * ASCII, UTF-8, UTF-16 (2 variants), UTF-32 (4 variants)
  * Big5, GB2312, EUC-TW, HZ-GB-2312, ISO-2022-CN (Traditional and Simplified
    Chinese)
  * EUC-JP, SHIFT_JIS, ISO-2022-JP (Japanese)
  * EUC-KR, ISO-2022-KR (Korean)
  * KOI8-R, MacCyrillic, IBM855, IBM866, ISO-8859-5, windows-1251 (Cyrillic)
  * ISO-8859-2, windows-1250 (Hungarian)
  * ISO-8859-5, windows-1251 (Bulgarian)
  * windows-1252 (English)
  * ISO-8859-7, windows-1253 (Greek)
  * ISO-8859-8, windows-1255 (Visual and Logical Hebrew)
  * TIS-620 (Thai)
 .
 This library is a port of the auto-detection code in Mozilla.
Original-Maintainer: Piotr Ożarowski <piotr@debian.org>
Homepage: http://chardet.feedparser.org/

Package: libnet-ssleay-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 604
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.42-1build1
Depends: perl (>= 5.14.2-3build1), perlapi-5.14.2, libc6 (>= 2.4), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0)
Suggests: libmime-base64-perl
Description: Perl module for Secure Sockets Layer (SSL)
 Net::SSLeay.pm is a perl module that allows you to call Secure Sockets
 Layer (SSL) functions of the SSLeay library directly from your perl
 scripts. It is useful if you want to program robots that access secure web
 servers or if you want to build your own applications over SSL encrypted
 tunnels. If you just want to view web pages on https servers, you do not
 need this - your web browser already knows to do that.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Net-SSLeay/

Package: libxvidcore4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 864
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xvidcore
Version: 2:1.3.2-6
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Open source MPEG-4 video codec (library)
 Xvid (formerly XviD) is an open source MPEG-4 video codec, implementing MPEG-4
 Simple Profile, Advanced Simple Profile, and Advanced Video Coding standards.
 It is written in C with assembler optimizations for quality and speed
 (including MMX, SSE, and 3Dnow! code for i386 and AltiVec for PowerPC), and is
 especially optimized towards offline, multi-pass compression for storage and
 archival purposes.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.xvid.org/

Package: libv4lconvert0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 245
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: v4l-utils
Version: 0.8.6-1ubuntu2
Replaces: libv4l-0 (<< 0.8.5-4)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libjpeg8 (>= 8c)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libv4l-0 (<< 0.8.5-4)
Description: Video4linux frame format conversion library
 libv4lconvert offers functions to convert from any (known) pixelformat
 to BGR24, RGB24, YUV420 and YVU420.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Gregor Jasny <gjasny@googlemail.com>
Homepage: http://linuxtv.org/downloads/v4l-utils/

Package: libtelepathy-farstream2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 319
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: telepathy-farstream
Version: 0.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libfarstream-0.1-0 (>= 0.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.24), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.17.5)
Description: Glue library between telepathy and farstream
 Telepathy-farstream is a helper library to glue together Telepathy's media
 signalling and the media streaming capabilities of Farsight2.
 .
 Telepathy is a D-Bus framework for unifying real time communication,
 including instant messaging, voice calls and video calls. It abstracts
 differences between protocols to provide a unified interface for applications.
 .
 Farsight2 is a framework for media streaming in audio/video conferences.
 .
 This package contains the core telepathy-farstream library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/

Package: libpcre3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 441
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pcre3
Version: 8.12-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: approx (<< 4.4-1~), cduce (<< 0.5.3-2~), cmigrep (<< 1.5-7~), galax (<< 1.1-7~), libpcre-ocaml (<< 6.0.1~), liquidsoap (<< 0.9.2-3~), ocsigen (<< 1.3.3-1~)
Conflicts: libpcre3-dev (<= 4.3-3)
Description: Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - runtime files
 This is a library of functions to support regular expressions whose syntax
 and semantics are as close as possible to those of the Perl 5 language.
 .
 This package contains the runtime libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Mark Baker <mark@mnb.org.uk>

Package: libpcre3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 431
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: pcre3
Version: 8.12-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: approx (<< 4.4-1~), cduce (<< 0.5.3-2~), cmigrep (<< 1.5-7~), galax (<< 1.1-7~), libpcre-ocaml (<< 6.0.1~), liquidsoap (<< 0.9.2-3~), ocsigen (<< 1.3.3-1~)
Conflicts: libpcre3-dev (<= 4.3-3)
Description: Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - runtime files
 This is a library of functions to support regular expressions whose syntax
 and semantics are as close as possible to those of the Perl 5 language.
 .
 This package contains the runtime libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Mark Baker <mark@mnb.org.uk>

Package: linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: kernel
Installed-Size: 145825
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-31.50
Provides: fuse-module, ivtv-modules, kvm-api-4, linux-image, linux-image-3.0, ndiswrapper-modules-1.9, redhat-cluster-modules
Depends: initramfs-tools (>= 0.36ubuntu6), module-init-tools (>= 3.3-pre11-4ubuntu3), crda (>= 1.1.1-1ubuntu2) | wireless-crda
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.10.24)
Recommends: grub-pc | grub-efi-amd64 | grub-efi-ia32 | grub | lilo (>= 19.1)
Suggests: fdutils, linux-doc-3.2.0 | linux-source-3.2.0, linux-tools
Conflicts: hotplug (<< 0.0.20040105-1)
Description: Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
 This package contains the Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on
 64 bit x86 SMP.
 .
 Also includes the corresponding System.map file, the modules built by the
 packager, and scripts that try to ensure that the system is not left in an
 unbootable state after an update.
 .
 Supports Generic processors.
 .
 Geared toward desktop and server systems.
 .
 You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install
 the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work
 correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed.

Package: ubuntu-desktop
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: metapackages
Installed-Size: 57
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ubuntu-meta
Version: 1.267
Depends: alsa-base, alsa-utils, anacron, at-spi2-core, baobab, bc, ca-certificates, checkbox-qt, dmz-cursor-theme, doc-base, eog, evince, file-roller, foomatic-db-compressed-ppds, foomatic-filters, gcalctool, gedit, genisoimage, ghostscript-x, gnome-control-center, gnome-font-viewer, gnome-media, gnome-menus, gnome-nettool, gnome-power-manager, gnome-screenshot, gnome-session, gnome-session-canberra, gnome-system-log, gnome-system-monitor, gnome-terminal, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, gucharmap, gvfs-bin, inputattach, language-selector-gnome, launchpad-integration, libatk-adaptor, libatk-adaptor-schemas, libgd2-xpm, libnotify-bin, libpam-ck-connector, libsasl2-modules, libsdl1.2debian, libxp6, lightdm, nautilus, nautilus-sendto, notify-osd, nvidia-common, openprinting-ppds, printer-driver-pnm2ppa, pulseaudio, rfkill, seahorse, software-center, software-properties-gtk, ssh-askpass-gnome, system-config-printer-gnome, ttf-dejavu-core, ttf-freefont, ubuntu-artwork, ubuntu-extras-keyring, ubuntu-sounds, unity, unity-2d, unity-greeter, unzip, update-manager, update-notifier, wireless-tools, wpasupplicant, xdg-user-dirs, xdg-user-dirs-gtk, xdiagnose, xkb-data, xorg, xterm, yelp, zenity, zip
Recommends: acpi-support, activity-log-manager-control-center, aisleriot, app-install-data-partner, apport-gtk, avahi-autoipd, avahi-daemon, bluez, bluez-alsa, bluez-cups, bluez-gstreamer, branding-ubuntu, brasero, brltty, cmap-adobe-japan2, cups, cups-bsd, cups-client, deja-dup, empathy, example-content, firefox, firefox-gnome-support, fonts-kacst-one, fonts-khmeros-core, fonts-lao, fonts-liberation, fonts-nanum, fonts-takao-pgothic, fonts-thai-tlwg, gcc, ginn, gnome-accessibility-themes, gnome-bluetooth, gnome-disk-utility, gnome-orca, gnome-screensaver, gnome-sudoku, gnomine, gvfs-fuse, gwibber, hplip, ibus, ibus-gtk3, ibus-pinyin, ibus-pinyin-db-android, ibus-table, im-switch, jockey-gtk, kerneloops-daemon, landscape-client-ui-install, laptop-detect, libgail-common, libnss-mdns, libpam-gnome-keyring, libproxy1-plugin-gsettings, libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager, libqt4-sql-sqlite, libreoffice-calc, libreoffice-gnome, libreoffice-help-en-us, libreoffice-impress, libreoffice-math, libreoffice-style-human, libreoffice-writer, libwmf0.2-7-gtk, linux-headers-generic, mahjongg, make, mousetweaks, nautilus-share, network-manager-gnome, network-manager-pptp, network-manager-pptp-gnome, onboard, overlay-scrollbar, pcmciautils, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo, policykit-desktop-privileges, printer-driver-c2esp, printer-driver-foo2zjs, printer-driver-min12xxw, printer-driver-ptouch, printer-driver-pxljr, printer-driver-sag-gdi, printer-driver-splix, pulseaudio-module-bluetooth, pulseaudio-module-gconf, pulseaudio-module-x11, python-aptdaemon.pkcompat, qt-at-spi, remmina, rhythmbox, rhythmbox-plugin-magnatune, rhythmbox-ubuntuone, shotwell, simple-scan, sni-qt, speech-dispatcher, telepathy-idle, thunderbird, thunderbird-gnome-support, totem, totem-mozilla, transmission-gtk, ttf-indic-fonts-core, ttf-punjabi-fonts, ttf-ubuntu-font-family, ttf-wqy-microhei, ubuntu-docs, ubuntuone-client-gnome, ubuntuone-installer, usb-creator-gtk, vino, whoopsie, xcursor-themes, xdg-utils, xul-ext-ubufox
Description: The Ubuntu desktop system
 This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu desktop system
 .
 It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that
 it not be removed.

Package: pkg-config
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 156
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.26-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libpopt0 (>= 1.16)
Description: manage compile and link flags for libraries
 pkg-config is a system for managing library compile and link flags that
 works with automake and autoconf.
 .
 Increasingly libraries ship with ".pc" files that allow querying of the
 compiler and linker flags needed to use them through the pkg-config(1)
 program.
Homepage: http://pkg-config.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: Tollef Fog Heen <tfheen@debian.org>

Package: libtimezonemap1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 713
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libtimezonemap
Version: 0.3.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.10), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.4), libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0)
Description: GTK+3 timezone map widget
 Timezone map widget for GTK+3

Package: iso-codes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 13099
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.31-1
Suggests: isoquery
Description: ISO language, territory, currency, script codes and their translations
 This package provides the ISO 639 and ISO 639-3 language code lists,
 the ISO 4217 currency code list, the ISO 3166 territory code list,
 the ISO 3166-2 sub-territory list, and the ISO 15924 script code
 list as XML files.
 .
 More importantly, it also provides their translations to be used by
 other programs.
Original-Maintainer: Tobias Quathamer <toddy@debian.org>
Homepage: http://pkg-isocodes.alioth.debian.org/

Package: libcmis-0.2-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 109
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcmis
Version: 0.1.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Description: CMIS protocol client library
 LibCMIS is a C++ client library for the CMIS interface. This allows C++
 applications to connect to any CMIS-enabled repositories.
Original-Maintainer: Rene Engelhard <rene@debian.org>

Package: appmenu-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 81
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.3.92-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk4 (>= 0.4.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libx11-6
Conflicts: indicator-appmenu (<< 0.0.9)
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu 611d3dec50376a3928a3a7564c65ee3f
Description: Export GTK menus over DBus
 .
 This package provides support for application menus.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/appmenu-gtk

Package: gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 42
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: launchpad-integration
Version: 0.1.56.1
Replaces: gir1.0-launchpad-integration-3.0
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17)
Conflicts: gir1.0-launchpad-integration-3.0
Description: library for launchpad integration (gir files)
 The launchpad-integration tools provide an easy way to set menu items,
 for an application using GtkUIManager, pointing to the launchpad pages
 about a package. Users can get information about the used application here,
 translate it, ...
 .
 This package contains the gobject introspection information for the GTK+ 3.0
 version of the library.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: fonts-khmeros-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 570
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-khmeros
Version: 5.0-5ubuntu1
Replaces: fonts-khmeros (<< 5.0-5ubuntu1), ttf-khmeros (<< 5.0-4), ttf-khmeros-core (<< 5.0-5ubuntu1)
Breaks: fonts-khmeros (<< 5.0-5ubuntu1), ttf-khmeros (<< 5.0-4), ttf-khmeros-core (<< 5.0-5ubuntu1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf ab0841fb4665a40d77701029085f9c34
Description: KhmerOS Unicode fonts for the Khmer language of Cambodia
 Free fonts for the Khmer language, used in Cambodia, developed by
 the Khmer Software Iniative, part of the Open Forum of Cambodia.
 .
 This package provides Khmer OS fonts for use in the default Ubuntu desktop.
Homepage: http://www.khmeros.info
Original-Maintainer: Debian Fonts Task Force <pkg-fonts-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: rhythmbox-mozilla
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 354
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rhythmbox
Version: 2.96-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: rhythmbox (<< 2.95.5)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), rhythmbox (= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2)
Recommends: firefox | epiphany-browser | www-browser
Breaks: rhythmbox (<< 2.95.5)
Description: Rhythmbox Mozilla plugin
 This package contains the Rhythmbox Mozilla plugin, which will
 detect the presence of iTunes when opening iTunes Store URLs in
 a web page with Firefox.
 .
 This plugin should work for Firefox as well as XULRunner based browsers.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libncursesw5
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 527
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ncurses
Version: 5.9-4
Depends: libtinfo5 (= 5.9-4), libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libgpm2
Description: shared libraries for terminal handling (wide character support)
 The ncurses library routines are a terminal-independent method of
 updating character screens with reasonable optimization.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries necessary to run programs
 compiled with ncursesw, which includes support for wide characters.
Original-Maintainer: Craig Small <csmall@debian.org>
Homepage: http://invisible-island.net/ncurses/

Package: ginn
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 101
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.2.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libbamf0 (>= 0.2.20), libc6 (>= 2.15), libgeis1 (>= 1.0.8), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libx11-6, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxtst6
Conffiles:
 /etc/ginn/wishes.xml 035d330e2be7943bd495d7b55d463673
Description: Gesture Injector: No-GEIS, No-Toolkits
 .
 A daemon with jinn-like wish-granting capabilities: it gives applications the
 ability to support a subset of multi-touch gestures without having to integrate
 GEIS or multi-touch GTK/Qt libs.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/ginn

Package: python-simplejson
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 353
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: simplejson
Version: 2.3.2-1
Provides: python2.7-simplejson
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.2.5)
Recommends: libjs-jquery
Description: simple, fast, extensible JSON encoder/decoder for Python
 simplejson is a simple, fast, complete, correct and extensible JSON
 <http://json.org> encoder and decoder.
 .
 The encoder may be subclassed to provide serialization in any kind of
 situation, without any special support by the objects to be serialized
 (somewhat like pickle).
 .
 The decoder can handle incoming JSON strings of any specified encoding
 (UTF-8 by default).
 .
 simplejson is the externally maintained development version of the json
 library included with Python 2.6 and Python 3.0, but maintains backwards
 compatibility with Python 2.5.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Python Modules Team <python-modules-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://undefined.org/python/#simplejson

Package: liblocale-gettext-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 92
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.05-7build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5)
Pre-Depends: perl-base (>= 5.14.2-3), perlapi-5.14.2
Description: module using libc functions for internationalization in Perl
 The gettext module permits access from perl to the gettext() family of
 functions for retrieving message strings from databases constructed
 to internationalize software.
 .
 It provides gettext(), dgettext(), dcgettext(), textdomain(),
 bindtextdomain(), bind_textdomain_codeset(), ngettext(), dcngettext()
 and dngettext().
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/gettext/gettext.pm

Package: libgnomescan0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 274
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-scan
Version: 0.6.2-1.1ubuntu1
Depends: libbabl-0.0-0, libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgconf2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgegl-0.0-0 (>= 0.0.22), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libsane (>= 1.0.11-3), gnome-scan-common (= 0.6.2-1.1ubuntu1)
Description: Scan library for GNOME - runtime
 Gnome Scan is an infrastructure that brings scanning features to the
 GNOME desktop, using the Sane library.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libmimic0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 87
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmimic
Version: 1.0.4-2.1build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0)
Description: A video codec for Mimic V2.x content
 libmimic is an open source video decoding library for decoding Mimic V2.x-
 encoded content (fourCC: ML20), which is the encoding used by MSN Messenger
 for webcam conversations.
Original-Maintainer: Luciano Bello <luciano@debian.org>

Package: launchpad-integration
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 69
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.1.56.1
Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), lsb-release
Suggests: libgnome2-0, konqueror
Description: launchpad integration
 The launchpad-integration tools provide an easy way to set menu items,
 for an application using GtkUIManager, pointing to the launchpad pages
 about a package. Users can get information about the used application here,
 translate it, ...
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-keyring
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 46
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@canonical.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2011.11.21.1
Recommends: gpgv
Description: GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive
 The Ubuntu project digitally signs its Release files. This package
 contains the archive keys used for that.

Package: indicator-status-provider-mc5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 81
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: indicator-messages
Version: 0.6.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libindicator-messages-status-provider1 (>= 0.4.92), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.9.0), indicator-messages (>= 0.4.92)
Description: indicator-messages status provider for telepathy mission-control-5
 A status provider for indicator-messages to update your desktop presence
 from telepathy mission-control-5.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/indicator-messages
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-xapian
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 1341
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xapian-bindings
Version: 1.2.8-1
Provides: python2.7-xapian
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libxapian22 (>= 1.2.8)
Suggests: xapian-doc
Description: Xapian search engine interface for Python
 This package provides Xapian Python bindings for all the packaged versions
 of Python.
 .
 The Xapian search engine library is a highly adaptable toolkit which allows
 developers to easily add advanced indexing and search facilities to their own
 applications.  It implements the probabilistic model of information retrieval,
 and provides facilities for performing ranked free-text searches, relevance
 feedback, phrase searching, boolean searching, stemming, and simultaneous
 update and searching.  It is highly scalable, and is capable of working with
 collections containing hundreds of millions of documents.
 .
 The Xapian Python bindings provide an interface to the Xapian library from the
 Python programming language, allowing both indexing and retrieval operations.
Original-Maintainer: Olly Betts <olly@survex.com>
Homepage: http://xapian.org/

Package: deja-dup
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 3320
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 22.0-0ubuntu2
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-control-center1 (>= 1:2.91.2), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.22.2), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnautilus-extension1a (>= 1:2.91), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libunity9 (>= 3.4.6), duplicity (>= 0.6.14)
Recommends: gvfs-backends, python-ubuntuone-client, ubuntuone-client, ubuntuone-control-panel, ubuntuone-couch (>= 0.3.0)
Suggests: python-boto (>= 0.9d), python-rackspace-cloudfiles
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/deja-dup-monitor.desktop eef5eae3ead65052b6c84e1a81dd8d07
Description: Back up your files
 Dj Dup is a simple backup tool. It hides the complexity of backing up the
 Right Way (encrypted, off-site, and regular) and uses duplicity as the
 backend.
 .
 Features:
  * Support for local, remote, or cloud backup locations, such as Amazon S3,
    Rackspace Cloud Files, and Ubuntu One
  * Securely encrypts and compresses your data
  * Incrementally backs up, letting you restore from any particular backup
  * Schedules regular backups
  * Integrates well into your GNOME desktop
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/deja-dup
Original-Maintainer: Jose Carlos Garcia Sogo <jsogo@debian.org>

Package: fwbuilder-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 1199
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fwbuilder
Version: 5.0.0-1
Description: Firewall administration tool GUI (common files)
 Firewall Builder consists of an object-oriented GUI and a set of policy
 compilers for various firewall platforms. In Firewall Builder, firewall
 policy is a set of rules, each rule consists of abstract objects which
 represent real network objects and services (hosts, routers, firewalls,
 networks, protocols). Firewall Builder helps the user maintain a database
 of objects and allows policy editing using simple drag-and-drop operations.
 .
 This is the arch independent common parts of fwbuilder
Original-Maintainer: Sylvestre Ledru <sylvestre@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.fwbuilder.org/

Package: glib-networking-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 48
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: glib-networking
Version: 2.32.1-1ubuntu2
Replaces: glib-networking (<< 2.30.1-2)
Recommends: glib-networking
Breaks: glib-networking (<< 2.30.1-2)
Description: network-related giomodules for GLib - data files
 This package contains data files and translations for the GIO network
 extensions in glib-networking.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libplib1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1653
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: plib
Version: 1.8.5-5.2
Replaces: plib1.8.4c2
Depends: freeglut3, libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libx11-6
Conflicts: plib1.8.4c2
Description: Portability Libraries: Run-time package
 Provides a Joystick interface, a simple GUI built on top of OpenGL,
 some standard geometry functions, a sound library and a simple scene
 graph API built on top of OpenGL.
 .
 This package provides the shared libraries. It should be installed
 automatically by packages which need it.
Original-Maintainer: Bradley Smith <bradsmith@debian.org>
Homepage: http://plib.sourceforge.net/

Package: python-cupshelpers
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 224
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: system-config-printer
Version: 1.3.8+20120201-0ubuntu8.1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-pycurl
Conffiles:
 /etc/cupshelpers/preferreddrivers.xml d301d822d9a044cadd632009b346c898
Description: Python modules for printer configuration with CUPS
 Python modules for printer configuration with CUPS. The modules have no GUI
 and can therefore also be used on headless servers or by background processes.
Original-Maintainer: Otavio Salvador <otavio@ossystems.com.br>

Package: furiusisomount
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 548
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.11.3.1~repack0-1
Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), fuseiso, fuseiso9660, python-gtk2, python-glade2, nautilus
Suggests: brasero
Description: ISO, IMG, BIN, MDF and NRG image management utility
 Furius ISO Mount is a simple application for mounting ISO, IMG,
 BIN, MDF and NG image files even without burning them to disk.
 .
 It provides the following features:
  - Automatically Mounts ISO, IMG, BIN, MDF and NRG image files.
  - Automatically creates a mount point in your home directory.
  - Automatically Unmounts the Image files.
  - Automatically removes the mount directory to return your home
    directory to its previous state.
  - Automatically saves the history of the last 10 images mounted.
  - Mounts multiple images.
  - Burn ISO and IMG Files to optical disk.
  - Generate Md5 and SHA1 checksums.
  - Automatically retrieves any previously unmounted images.
  - Automatically generates a log file of all commands needed to
    mount and unmount images manually.
Original-Maintainer: Alessio Treglia <alessio@debian.org>
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/furiusisomount

Package: python-pam
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 79
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.4.2-12.2ubuntu4
Replaces: python2.3-pam, python2.4-pam
Provides: python2.7-pam
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.4), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1)
Suggests: python-pam-dbg
Conflicts: python2.3-pam, python2.4-pam
Description: A Python interface to the PAM library
 This module makes the PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) functions
 available in Python. With this module you can write Python applications
 that implement authentication services using PAM.
Original-Maintainer: Dima Barsky <dima@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: xbitmaps
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 476
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.1.1-1
Description: Base X bitmaps
 This package contains the base X bitmaps, which are used in many legacy X
 clients.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libencode-locale-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 57
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.02-2
Depends: perl
Description: utility to determine the locale encoding
 In many applications it's wise to let Perl use Unicode for the strings it
 processes. Most of the interfaces Perl has to the outside world are still byte
 based. Programs therefore need to decode byte strings that enter the program
 from the outside and encode them again on the way out.
 .
 The POSIX locale system is used to specify both the language conventions
 requested by the user and the preferred character set to consume and output.
 The Encode::Locale module looks up the charset and encoding (called a CODESET
 in the locale jargon) and arranges for the Encode module to know this encoding
 under the name "locale". It means bytes obtained from the environment can be
 converted to Unicode strings by calling Encode::encode(locale => $bytes) and
 converted back again with Encode::decode(locale => $string).
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Encode-Locale/

Package: software-properties-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 129
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: software-properties
Version: 0.82.7.3
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-gi, gir1.2-glib-2.0, python-dbus
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.ubuntu.SoftwareProperties.conf cc3c01a5b5e8e05d40c9c075f44c43ea
Description: manage the repositories that you install software from (common)
 This software provides an abstraction of the used apt repositories.
 It allows you to easily manage your distribution and independent software
 vendor software sources.
 .
 This package contains the common files for software-properties like the
 D-Bus backend.

Package: libcanberra-gtk0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 59
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcanberra
Version: 0.28-3ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libcanberra0 (>= 0.12), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libcanberra-gtk-module
Description: GTK+ helper for playing widget event sounds with libcanberra
 libcanberra-gtk provides a few functions that simplify libcanberra
 usage from GTK+.
 .
 Contextual information is needed to play event sound. This library
 can help to compile directly event sounds property lists based on
 active GtkWidget objects or GdkEvent events.
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
Original-Maintainer: Marc-Andre Lureau <marcandre.lureau@gmail.com>

Package: gir1.2-freedesktop
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 60
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gobject-introspection
Version: 1.32.0-1
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0 (= 1.32.0-1)
Conflicts: gir1.0-freedesktop, gobject-introspection-freedesktop
Description: Introspection data for some FreeDesktop components
 GObject Introspection is a project for providing machine readable
 introspection data of the API of C libraries. This introspection
 data can be used in several different use cases, for example
 automatic code generation for bindings, API verification and documentation
 generation.
 .
 GObject Introspection contains tools to generate and handle the
 introspection data.
 .
 This package contains small pieces of introspection data for the Cairo,
 FontConfig, FreeType, GL, and some XOrg libraries. They are
 distributed in this package temporarily, while the original sources
 do not include support for GObject Introspection. They are far from
 complete and only include what is necessary for other introspection
 packages to work properly.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GObjectIntrospection

Package: yelp-xsl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1890
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.4.1-1
Description: XSL stylesheets for the yelp help browser
 Yelp-xsl contains XSL stylesheets that are used by the yelp help browser
 to format Docbook and Mallard documents.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-twisted-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 5517
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: twisted
Version: 11.1.0-1ubuntu2
Replaces: python-twisted (<< 2.1.0-4), python2.3-twisted (<< 2.1.0-4), python2.3-twisted-core, python2.4-twisted (<< 2.1.0-4), python2.4-twisted-core
Provides: python2.7-twisted-core
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-twisted-bin (>= 11.1.0-1ubuntu2), python-zope.interface (>= 3.5)
Recommends: python-openssl, python-pam, python-serial
Suggests: python-tk, python-gtk2, python-glade2, python-qt3, python-wxgtk2.8
Conflicts: python-twisted (<< 2.1.0-4), python2.3-twisted (<< 2.1.0-4), python2.3-twisted-core, python2.4-twisted (<< 2.1.0-4), python2.4-twisted-core
Description: Event-based framework for internet applications
 It includes a web server, a telnet server, a multiplayer RPG engine, a
 generic client and server for remote object access, and APIs for creating
 new protocols.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: vino
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 564
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.2.92), libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-glib1 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.20.3), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libminiupnpc8 (>= 1.6), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libsm6, libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.24.0), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.11.13), libx11-6, libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxtst6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: gvfs
Suggests: vinagre, gnome-user-guide
Breaks: gnome-session-bin (<< 3.0)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop 1fb907503747b28761bd76f597983a24
Description: VNC server for GNOME
 VNC is a protocol that allows remote display of a user's desktop. This
 package provides a VNC server that integrates with GNOME, allowing you
 to export your running desktop to another computer for remote use or
 diagnosis.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Vino
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-gst0.10
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 1129
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst0.10-python
Version: 0.10.22-3ubuntu0.1
Replaces: python2.3-gst0.10, python2.4-gst0.10
Provides: python2.7-gst0.10
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-gobject (>= 2.11.2), python-libxml2
Suggests: python-gst0.10-dev, python-gst0.10-dbg
Conflicts: python2.3-gst0.10, python2.4-gst0.10
Description: generic media-playing framework (Python bindings)
 GStreamer is a media processing framework with support for a wide variety
 of data sources, sinks, and formats through the use of dynamically loaded
 plugins.
 .
 This package contains bindings to access GStreamer from Python.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gksu
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 176
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.0.2-6ubuntu1
Replaces: gnome-sudo, libgksu0
Provides: gnome-sudo
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libgksu2-0 (>= 2.0.8), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), sudo
Recommends: gnome-keyring
Conflicts: gnome-sudo (<= 0.3-1.1)
Description: graphical frontend to su
 gksu is a Gtk+ frontend to /bin/su. It supports login shells
 and preserving environment when acting as a su frontend. It
 is useful to menu items or other graphical programs that need
 to ask a user's password to run another program as another user.
Homepage: http://www.nongnu.org/gksu
Original-Maintainer: Gustavo Noronha Silva <kov@debian.org>

Package: ubuntuone-couch
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 87
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.3.0-0ubuntu4
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-dbus, python-oauth, python-httplib2, python-ubuntuone-client
Description: Ubuntu One CouchDB
 Library and command line utilities to access a user's CouchDB data on
 the Ubuntu One servers.
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-couch
Original-Maintainer: Eric Casteleijn <eric.casteleijn@canonical.com>

Package: anacron
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 224
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.3-14ubuntu1
Replaces: pe
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), debianutils (>= 1.7), upstart-job, lsb-base (>= 3.0-10)
Recommends: cron (>= 3.0pl1-43), rsyslog | system-log-daemon
Suggests: default-mta | mail-transport-agent, powermgmt-base
Conffiles:
 /etc/cron.d/anacron b249d4c49b4f562674b346883eb3bd32
 /etc/cron.daily/0anacron a46c5cc26a2a6715d0155781ddd07a19
 /etc/cron.weekly/0anacron b2c55b2905f28b3b53bdf3e2d66e830b
 /etc/cron.monthly/0anacron 402ac7af3ebd2da5dddcd3712d776ae3
 /etc/apm/event.d/anacron 9f62ec02d5954fe39f9becf362fb31c3
 /etc/anacrontab 2941547ebec4a1bd8019e4c102a3d83e
 /etc/init/anacron.conf 2a7b931bb1e2618894de8c4fb5189d7b
Description: cron-like program that doesn't go by time
 Anacron (like `anac(h)ronistic') is a periodic command scheduler.  It
 executes commands at intervals specified in days.  Unlike cron, it
 does not assume that the system is running continuously.  It can
 therefore be used to control the execution of daily, weekly and
 monthly jobs (or anything with a period of n days), on systems that
 don't run 24 hours a day.  When installed and configured properly,
 Anacron will make sure that the commands are run at the specified
 intervals as closely as machine-uptime permits.
 .
 This package is pre-configured to execute the daily jobs of the Debian
 system. You should install this program if your system isn't powered on
 24 hours a day to make sure the maintenance jobs of other Debian packages
 are executed each day.
Original-Maintainer: Peter Eisentraut <petere@debian.org>

Package: info
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 370
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: texinfo
Version: 4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2
Replaces: texinfo (<< 4.7-2)
Provides: info-browser
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libtinfo5, install-info
Suggests: texinfo-doc-nonfree
Description: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser
 The Info file format is an easily-parsable representation for online
 documents. This program allows you to view Info documents, like the
 ones stored in /usr/share/info.
 .
 Much of the software in Debian comes with its online documentation in
 the form of Info files, so it is most likely you will want to install it.
Original-Maintainer: Debian TeX maintainers <debian-tex-maint@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgmtk0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 120
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gmtk
Version: 1.0.5-1
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgmlib0 (>= 1.0.5), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libgmtk0-data (= 1.0.5-1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libgmtk0-dbg (= 1.0.5-1)
Description: gnome-mplayer toolkit (shared library)
 A set of GTK+ widgets used by gnome-mplayer. It provides, amongst others,
 gnome-mplayer's media player widget.
 .
 This package provides the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/gmtk/

Package: libheimntlm0-heimdal
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 94
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: heimdal
Version: 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libhcrypto4-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libkrb5-26-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libroken18-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Heimdal Kerberos - NTLM support library
 Heimdal is a free implementation of Kerberos 5 that aims to be
 compatible with MIT Kerberos.
Original-Maintainer: Brian May <bam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.h5l.org/

Package: crda
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.1.2-1ubuntu1
Replaces: wireless-crda (<< 1.15), wireless-regdb (= 2011.04.28-1ubuntu1), wireless-regdb (= 2011.04.28-1ubuntu2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libnl-3-200 (>= 3.2.3), libnl-genl-3-200 (>= 3.2.3), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), wireless-regdb
Recommends: iw
Breaks: wireless-crda (<< 1.15), wireless-regdb (= 2011.04.28-1ubuntu1), wireless-regdb (= 2011.04.28-1ubuntu2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/default/crda d1f1468521b60cdfc0b9d22d5a74975a
Description: wireless Central Regulatory Domain Agent
 This package provides a Central Regulatory Domain Agent (CRDA) to be used by
 the Linux kernel cf80211 wireless subsystem to query and apply the regulatory
 domain settings wireless devices may operate within for a given location.
 .
 CRDA queries operational frequency regulations stored within the regulatory
 database provided by the wireless-regdb package.
Homepage: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory/#CRDA
Original-Maintainer: Ben Hutchings <ben@decadent.org.uk>

Package: aptdaemon
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 188
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu5
Depends: python, python-aptdaemon (= 0.43+bzr805-0ubuntu5), python-gi, gir1.2-glib-2.0
Breaks: software-center (<< 1.1.21)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.debian.apt.conf e0c8a5d2fbd0a727bdea215e32061e58
 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20dbus ea231d256caa030328bee60cc4e9b56c
Description: transaction based package management service
 Aptdaemon allows normal users to perform package management tasks, e.g.
 refreshing the cache, upgrading the system, installing or removing software
 packages.
 .
 Currently it comes with the following main features:
 .
  - Programming language independent D-Bus interface, which allows one to
    write clients in several languages
  - Runs only if required (D-Bus activation)
  - Fine grained privilege management using PolicyKit, e.g. allowing all
    desktop user to query for updates without entering a password
  - Support for media changes during installation from DVD/CDROM
  - Support for debconf (Debian's package configuration system)
  - Support for attaching a terminal to the underlying dpkg call
 .
 This package contains the aptd script and all the data files required to run
 the daemon. Moreover it contains the aptdcon script, which is a command
 line client for aptdaemon. The API is not stable yet.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/aptdaemon
Original-Maintainer: Julian Andres Klode <jak@debian.org>

Package: usb-modeswitch-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: comm
Installed-Size: 197
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 20120120-0ubuntu1
Replaces: usb-modeswitch (<< 1.0.7-1), usb-modeswitch-data-packed
Provides: usb-modeswitch-data-packed
Depends: udev (>= 0.140) | not+linux-gnu
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: usb-modeswitch (>= 1.1.9)
Breaks: usb-modeswitch (<< 1.1.9)
Conflicts: usb-modeswitch-data-packed
Description: mode switching data for usb-modeswitch
 Several new USB devices have their proprietary Windows drivers onboard,
 especially WAN dongles. When plugged in for the first time, they act
 like a flash storage and start installing the driver from there. If
 the driver is already installed, the storage device vanishes and
 a new device, such as an USB modem, shows up. This is called the
 "ZeroCD" feature.
 .
 On Debian, this is not needed, since the driver is included as a
 Linux kernel module, such as "usbserial". However, the device still
 shows up as "usb-storage" by default. usb-modeswitch solves that
 issue by sending the command which actually performs the switching
 of the device from "usb-storage" to "usbserial".
 .
 This package contains the commands data needed for usb-modeswitch.
Homepage: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
Original-Maintainer: Didier Raboud <odyx@debian.org>

Package: software-center-aptdaemon-plugins
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 69
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <mvo@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.1.2
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-gi, gir1.2-glib-2.0
Breaks: aptdaemon (<< 0.43+bzr760)
Description: The aptdaemon plugins for software-center
 This package contains the plugins of software-center that enhance the
 functionatlity of aptdaemon. This includes the ability to install
 systemwide license keys.

Package: dmsetup
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 157
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lvm2 (2.02.66-4ubuntu7.1)
Version: 2:1.02.48-4ubuntu7.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdevmapper1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.47), libudev0 (>= 147), initramfs-tools, util-linux (>> 2.16), udev (>> 141-2)
Breaks: udev (<< 138-1)
Conflicts: devicekit-disks (<< 009)
Description: The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace library
 The Linux Kernel Device Mapper is the LVM (Linux Logical Volume Management)
 Team's implementation of a minimalistic kernel-space driver that handles
 volume management, while keeping knowledge of the underlying device layout
 in user-space.  This makes it useful for not only LVM, but EVMS, software
 raid, and other drivers that create "virtual" block devices.
 .
 This package contains a utility for modifying device mappings.
Homepage: http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/
Original-Maintainer: Debian LVM Team <pkg-lvm-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: tsconf
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: embedded
Installed-Size: 50
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: tslib
Version: 1.0-10
Replaces: libts-0.0-0 (<= 1.0-6)
Conffiles:
 /etc/ts.conf 4783b67c395ff75d49d5a462c0b9fafe
Description: touch screen library common files
 Tslib is an abstraction layer for touchscreen panel events, as well
 as a filter stack for the manipulation of those events.
 .
 This package contains the common files for the shared
 library.
Original-Maintainer: Neil Williams <codehelp@debian.org>
Homepage: http://tslib.berlios.de/

Package: libxcb-composite0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 50
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X C Binding, composite extension
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-composite, the composite extension for the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: samba-common-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 17886
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: samba
Version: 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3
Replaces: samba (<< 3.0.20b-1), samba-common (<< 2:3.4.0~pre1-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcap2 (>= 2.10), libcomerr2 (>= 1.01), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libk5crypto3 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2), libkrb5-3 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), libpopt0 (>= 1.14), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libtalloc2 (>= 2.0.4~git20101213), libtdb1 (>= 1.2.7+git20101214), libuuid1 (>= 2.16), libwbclient0 (>= 2:3.6.0~pre3), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), samba-common (>= 2:3.4.0~pre1-2)
Description: common files used by both the Samba server and client
 Samba is an implementation of the SMB/CIFS protocol for Unix systems,
 providing support for cross-platform file and printer sharing with
 Microsoft Windows, OS X, and other Unix systems.
 .
 This package contains files and programs needed by Samba when used as
 either a client or a server.
Homepage: http://www.samba.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian Samba Maintainers <pkg-samba-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 248
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-good0.10
Version: 0.10.31-1ubuntu1
Provides: gstreamer0.10-audiosink, gstreamer0.10-audiosource
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libpulse0 (>= 1:1.0)
Description: GStreamer plugin for PulseAudio
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains the GStreamer plugin for PulseAudio, a sound server
 for POSIX and WIN32 systems.
Gstreamer-Elements: pulseaudiosink, pulsemixer, pulsesink, pulsesrc
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gnome-online-accounts
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 209
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgoa-1.0-0 (= 3.4.0-0ubuntu1), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), librest-0.7-0 (>= 0.7), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.4.0)
Recommends: gnome-control-center
Description: GNOME Online Accounts
 This package contains the GNOME Online Accounts service, which provides a
 centralized place for managing online accounts (Google, etc) for the
 GNOME desktop.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: https://live.gnome.org/OnlineAccounts

Package: eject
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 152
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.1.5+deb1+cvs20081104-9
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libdevmapper1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.20)
Suggests: cdtool, setcd
Description: ejects CDs and operates CD-Changers under Linux
 This little program will eject CD-ROMs (assuming your drive supports
 the CDROMEJECT ioctl). It also allows setting the autoeject feature.
 .
 On supported ATAPI/IDE multi-disc CD-ROM changers, it allows changing
 the active disc.
 .
 You can also use eject to properly disconnect external mass-storage
 devices like digital cameras or portable music players.
Original-Maintainer: Frank Lichtenheld <djpig@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.pobox.com/~tranter/eject.html

Package: oneconf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 220
Maintainer: Didier Roche <didrocks@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.2.8.1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-dbus, python-oauth, python-gi, python-apt, python-gtk2, ubuntu-sso-client, python-piston-mini-client (>= 0.3+bzr32-0ubuntu1), python-imaging
Recommends: software-center (>= 4.1.21), update-notifier (>= 0.103)
Description: synchronize your configuration data over the network
 OneConf provides the ability to sync your computer's configuration data over
 the network.
 .
 It integrates nicely with the Ubuntu Software Center to compare sets of
 installed software between computers. A command line tool also provides for
 the same functionality.

Package: libcap-ng0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 50
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcap-ng
Version: 0.6.6-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: An alternate POSIX capabilities library
 This library implements the user-space interfaces to the POSIX
 1003.1e capabilities available in Linux kernels.  These capabilities are
 a partitioning of the all powerful root privilege into a set of distinct
 privileges.
 .
 The libcap-ng library is intended to make programming with POSIX
 capabilities much easier than the traditional libcap library.
 .
 This package contains header files and libraries for libcap-ng.
Original-Maintainer: Pierre Chifflier <pollux@debian.org>
Homepage: http://people.redhat.com/sgrubb/libcap-ng

Package: gir1.2-wnck-3.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 109
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libwnck3
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libwnck-3-0 (>= 3.2.1-1ubuntu1~)
Description: GObject introspection data for the WNCK library
 This package contains introspection data for Window Navigator
 Construction Kit, a library to interact with window managers.
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libfile-copy-recursive-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.38-1
Depends: perl (>= 5.6.0-16)
Description: Perl extension for recursively copying files and directories
 File::Copy::Recursive module copies and moves directories recursively
 (or single files, well... singley) to an optional depth and attempts
 to preserve each file or directory's mode.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/File-Copy-Recursive/

Package: torcs
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: games
Installed-Size: 30633
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.3.1-6.2
Depends: freeglut3, libalut0 (>= 1.0.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglu1-mesa | libglu1, libopenal1, libplib1 (>= 1.8.5-1), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1), libxrandr2, torcs-data (>= 1.3.1)
Recommends: menu
Description: 3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL
 TORCS, The Open Racing Car Simulator, is a car racing simulation, which
 allows you to drive in races against opponents simulated by the computer.
 You can also develop your own computer-controlled driver (also called a
 robot) in C or C++. TORCS is GPL (version 2 or later).
 .
 Hardware requirements are at least 550MHZ CPU, 128MB RAM and 32 MB
 OpenGL 1.3 compatible graphics card (with 3D accel preferred) in order to
 fully enjoy the game.
Original-Maintainer: Rudy Godoy <rudy@debian.org>
Homepage: http://torcs.org

Package: libproxy1-plugin-gsettings
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 99
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libproxy
Version: 0.4.7-0ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libproxy1 (= 0.4.7-0ubuntu4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: automatic proxy configuration management library (GSettings plugin)
 libproxy is a lightweight library which makes it easy to develop
 applications proxy-aware with a simple and stable API.
 .
 This package contains the plugin to allow libproxy to read proxy settings from
 GSettings (GNOME 3)
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/libproxy/
Original-Maintainer: Emilio Pozuelo Monfort <pochu@debian.org>

Package: totem-plugins
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 870
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: totem
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1
Depends: totem (= 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1), libbluetooth3 (>= 4.91), libc6 (>= 2.7), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libgdata13 (>= 0.8.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.23.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.27.92), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblircclient0, libtotem0 (>= 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1), libtotem0 (<< 3.1), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libzeitgeist-1.0-1 (>= 0.3.2), python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python2.7, gir1.2-totem-1.0 (= 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1), gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, gir1.2-peas-1.0, python-gi, python-xdg, python-httplib2
Recommends: gnome-settings-daemon
Suggests: gromit
Description: Plugins for the Totem media player
 Totem is a simple yet featureful media player for GNOME which can read
 a large number of file formats.
 .
 This package contains a set of recommended plugins for Totem, which
 allow to:
 .
    * Control Totem with an Infrared remote control
    * Control Totem with the keyboard's media player keys
    * Keep the Totem window on top of the screen
    * Display movie properties
    * Deactivate the screensaver when a movie is playing
    * Skip to a defined time in the movie
    * Set the away status in the instant messenger when a movie is
      playing
    * Control totem with a mobile phone using the Bluetooth protocol
    * Share the current playlist via HTTP
    * Search, browse for and play videos from YouTube
 .
 Additional plugins can be written in C, Python or Vala.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: libmtdev1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 104
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mtdev
Version: 1.1.0-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: Multitouch Protocol Translation Library - shared library
 libmtdev is a library for translating evdev multitouch events using the legacy
 protocol to the new multitouch slots protocol. This is necessary for kernel
 drivers that have not been updated to use the newer protocol.
Homepage: http://bitmath.org/code/mtdev/
Original-Maintainer: Nobuhiro Iwamatsu <iwamatsu@debian.org>

Package: gnome-user-share
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 716
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0.2-0ubuntu1
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.4), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgnome-bluetooth8 (>= 2.91.2), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), libx11-6, gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), obex-data-server, gnome-bluetooth
Suggests: apache2.2-bin, libapache2-mod-dnssd (>= 0.6)
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-user-share.desktop d68b0f7685c1920484cbed27369910b9
Description: User level public file sharing via WebDAV or ObexFTP
 gnome-user-share is a small package that allows easy user-level file sharing
 via WebDAV or ObexFTP. The shared files are announced on the network
 by Avahi.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: irqbalance
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 93
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.56-1ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcap-ng0, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, upstart-job, lsb-base (>= 3.1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/irqbalance.conf c6931c198d2902e0899d3077debbf672
Description: Daemon to balance interrupts for SMP systems
 Daemon to balance interrupts across multiple CPUs, which can lead to
 better performance and IO balance on SMP systems. This package is
 especially useful on systems with multi-core processors, as interrupts
 will typically only be serviced by the first core.
 .
 Note: irqbalance is not useful if you don't have more than one core
       or socket.
Homepage: http://irqbalance.org/
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-glib-2.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 575
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gobject-introspection
Version: 1.32.0-1
Depends: libgirepository-1.0-1 (>= 1.31.20), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.22)
Breaks: gnome-shell (<< 3.0.2-6), python-gobject (<< 2.90)
Conflicts: gir1.0-glib-2.0, gobject-introspection-glib-2.0
Description: Introspection data for GLib, GObject, Gio and GModule
 GObject Introspection is a project for providing machine readable
 introspection data of the API of C libraries. This introspection
 data can be used in several different use cases, for example
 automatic code generation for bindings, API verification and documentation
 generation.
 .
 GObject Introspection contains tools to generate and handle the
 introspection data.
 .
 This package contains the introspection data for the GLib, GObject,
 GModule and Gio libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GObjectIntrospection

Package: alsa-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 2104
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.25-1ubuntu5
Provides: audio-mixer
Depends: linux-sound-base (>= 1.0.15-1), lsb-base (>= 3.0-9), module-init-tools, whiptail | dialog, upstart-job, libasound2 (>= 1.0.25), libc6 (>= 2.15), libncursesw5 (>= 5.6+20080119), libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libtinfo5
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: alsa-base (>= 1.0.15-1), pciutils
Conflicts: alsa-base (<< 1.0.9b-3), udev (<< 0.060)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/alsa-restore.conf c8186cdbf2225bcb3cc042f9b559ef95
 /etc/init/alsa-store.conf 85e0cfe7e4ce377662e7572734ce9c30
Description: Utilities for configuring and using ALSA
 Included tools:
  - amixer: command line mixer
  - alsamixer: curses mixer
  - amidi: read from and write to ALSA RawMIDI ports
  - aplay, arecord: command line playback and recording
  - aplaymidi, arecordmidi: command line MIDI playback and recording
  - aconnect, aseqnet, aseqdump: command line MIDI sequencer control
 .
 ALSA is the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
Homepage: http://www.alsa-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian ALSA Maintainers <pkg-alsa-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gcc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 41
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)
Version: 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Provides: c-compiler
Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5), gcc-4.6 (>= 4.6.3-1~)
Recommends: libc6-dev | libc-dev
Suggests: gcc-multilib, make, manpages-dev, autoconf, automake1.9, libtool, flex, bison, gdb, gcc-doc
Conflicts: gcc-doc (<< 1:2.95.3)
Description: GNU C compiler
 This is the GNU C compiler, a fairly portable optimizing compiler for C.
 .
 This is a dependency package providing the default GNU C compiler.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: gimp-help-en
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 40248
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gimp-help
Version: 2.6.1-1
Provides: gimp-help
Depends: gimp-help-common (= 2.6.1-1), gimp-helpbrowser | www-browser
Enhances: gimp
Description: Documentation for the GIMP (English)
 This package contains the documentation files for the GIMP designed for use
 with the internal GIMP help browser or external web browsers.
 .
 This package contains the documentation for the GIMP in English.
Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gimp.org

Package: busybox-initramfs
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: shells
Installed-Size: 362
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: busybox
Version: 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4
Replaces: busybox-cvs-initramfs
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11)
Conflicts: busybox-cvs-initramfs
Description: Standalone shell setup for initramfs
 BusyBox combines tiny versions of many common UNIX utilities into a single
 small executable. It provides minimalist replacements for the most common
 utilities you would usually find on your desktop system (i.e., ls, cp, mv,
 mount, tar, etc.). The utilities in BusyBox generally have fewer options than
 their full-featured GNU cousins; however, the options that are included
 provide the expected functionality and behave very much like their GNU
 counterparts.
 .
 busybox-initramfs provides a simple stand alone shell that provides
 only the basic utilities needed for the initramfs.
Homepage: http://www.busybox.net
Original-Maintainer: Debian Install System Team <debian-boot@lists.debian.org>

Package: librubberband2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 196
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rubberband
Version: 1.3-1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libfftw3-3, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Description: an audio time-stretching and pitch-shifting library
 Rubber Band is a library and utility program that permits you to
 change the tempo and pitch of an audio recording independently of one
 another.
Original-Maintainer: Szkelyi Szabolcs <cc@mail.3d.hu>
Homepage: http://www.breakfastquay.com/rubberband/

Package: libilmbase6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 528
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ilmbase
Version: 1.0.1-3build2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1)
Description: several utility libraries from ILM used by OpenEXR
 IlmBase are a set of utility libraries released by ILM, and used in
 their OpenEXR implementation. Included in this package you can find:
 .
  * libHalf: a class (Half) for manipulating "half" values (16-bit
    floating point format) as if they were a built-in C++ data type.
 .
  * libIlmThread: a thread abstraction library on top of pthreads.
 .
  * libImath: a math library with support for matrices, 2d- and
    3d-transformations, solvers for linear/quadratic/cubic equations,
    and more.
 .
  * libIex: an exception handling library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian PhotoTools Maintainers <pkg-phototools-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openexr.com

Package: libio-socket-ssl-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 153
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.53-1
Depends: perl, libnet-ssleay-perl, netbase
Recommends: libio-socket-inet6-perl, libnet-libidn-perl | liburi-perl (>= 1.50)
Description: Perl module implementing object oriented interface to SSL sockets
 This module is a true drop-in replacement for IO::Socket::INET that
 uses SSL to encrypt data before it is transferred to a remote server
 or client.  IO::Socket::SSL supports all the extra features that one
 needs to write a full-featured SSL client or server application:
 multiple SSL contexts, cipher selection, certificate verification, and
 SSL version selection.  As an extra bonus, it works perfectly with
 mod_perl.
 .
 IO::Socket::SSL uses IPv6 if libio-socket-inet6-perl is installed.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/IO-Socket-SSL/

Package: ghostscript
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 222
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 9.05~dfsg-0ubuntu4.2
Provides: gs-esp, postscript-viewer
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgs9 (= 9.05~dfsg-0ubuntu4.2), gsfonts (>= 6.0-1), debconf | debconf-2.0, debianutils (>= 1.6)
Suggests: ghostscript-cups, ghostscript-x, hpijs
Breaks: ghostscript-x (<< 8.64~dfsg-8)
Description: interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF
 GPL Ghostscript is used for PostScript/PDF preview and printing.
 Usually as a back-end to a program such as ghostview, it can display
 PostScript and PDF documents in an X11 environment.
 .
 Furthermore, it can render PostScript and PDF files as graphics to be
 printed on non-PostScript printers. Supported printers include common
 dot-matrix, inkjet and laser models.
Homepage: http://www.ghostscript.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: qjackctl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 1876
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.3.8-1
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libx11-6, jackd
Recommends: pulseaudio-utils
Description: User interface for controlling the JACK sound server
 Qjackctl offers a user interface for controlling the JACK sound server
 daemon. At the same time it figures as a JACK patch bay and monitoring
 tool.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net

Package: python-xdg
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 183
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: pyxdg
Version: 0.19-3ubuntu2
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python library to access freedesktop.org standards
 PyXDG contains implementations of freedesktop.org standards in Python:
 .
  * Base Directory Specification Version 0.6
  * Menu Specification Version 1.0-draft1
  * Desktop Entry Specification Version 1.0
  * Icon Theme Specification Version 0.8
  * Recent File Spec 0.2
  * Shared-MIME-Database Specification 0.13
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/pyxdg
Original-Maintainer: Debian Python Modules Team <python-modules-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libibus-1.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 329
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ibus
Version: 1.4.1-3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Intelligent Input Bus - shared library
 IBus is an Intelligent Input Bus. It is a new input framework for the Linux
 OS. It provides full featured and user friendly input method user interface.
 It also may help developers to develop input method easily.
 .
 This package contains shard library
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
Original-Maintainer: IME Packaging Team <pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-crypto
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 1193
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.4.1-1ubuntu0.1
Replaces: python2.3-crypto, python2.4-crypto
Provides: python2.7-crypto
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgmp10
Suggests: python-crypto-dbg, python-crypto-doc
Conflicts: python2.3-crypto, python2.4-crypto
Description: cryptographic algorithms and protocols for Python
 A collection of cryptographic algorithms and protocols, implemented
 for use from Python. Among the contents of the package:
 .
  * Hash functions: HMAC, MD2, MD4, MD5, RIPEMD160, SHA, SHA256.
  * Block encryption algorithms: AES, ARC2, Blowfish, CAST, DES, Triple-DES.
  * Stream encryption algorithms: ARC4, simple XOR.
  * Public-key algorithms: RSA, DSA, ElGamal, qNEW.
  * Protocols: All-or-nothing transforms, chaffing/winnowing.
  * Miscellaneous: RFC1751 module for converting 128-key keys
    into a set of English words, primality testing, random number gereration.
Homepage: http://www.pycrypto.org/
Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Ramacher <s.ramacher@gmx.at>

Package: gnome-games-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 624
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-games
Version: 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1
Replaces: gnome-card-games, gnome-games-common, gnome-games-locale
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, librsvg2-common
Recommends: gvfs
Breaks: gnome-games (<= 1:2.10.1-2), gnome-games-common, gnome-icon-theme (<< 2.14)
Description: data files for the GNOME games
 This package contains translations, sounds and pictures used by the
 GNOME games.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGames
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-s3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 128
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:0.6.3-4build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- legacy S3 display driver
 This package provides the driver for certain legacy S3 video card chipsets,
 including the Trio64 and 96x cards.  It does not provide support for
 ViRGE/Trio3D or Savage chipsets; support for these cards is provided by
 xserver-xorg-video-s3virge and xserver-xorg-driver-savage, respectively.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-s3 driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: lightdm
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 432
Maintainer: Robert Ancell <robert.ancell@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.2.1-0ubuntu1.1
Provides: x-display-manager
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, upstart-job, libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libxcb1, libxdmcp6, libpam-runtime (>= 0.76-14), libpam-modules, adduser, libglib2.0-bin, dbus
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: xserver-xorg, unity-greeter | lightdm-greeter
Conflicts: liblightdm-gobject-0-0, liblightdm-qt-0-0
Conffiles:
 /etc/apparmor.d/lightdm-guest-session 23d2b8e90c75cc869067a2ee93bdc5c7
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.conf b76b6b45d7f7ff533c51d7fc02be32f4
 /etc/pam.d/lightdm-autologin 3d4f9d79e7302b4eff2b7a00e5e4693c
 /etc/pam.d/lightdm 02d4bd40eb6d8c03d4063da806aaf42c
 /etc/init/lightdm.conf 85cf974c71fe8ec739f6f8eed6cd0f0e
 /etc/lightdm/users.conf 9365d0d580a33cc9be3b5ad77ce5dcc8
Description: Display Manager
 LightDM is a X display manager that:
  * Has a lightweight codebase
  * Is standards compliant (PAM, ConsoleKit, etc)
  * Has a well defined interface between the server and user interface
  * Cross-desktop (greeters can be written in any toolkit)
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/lightdm

Package: liblqr-1-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 114
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: liblqr
Version: 0.4.1-1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0)
Description: converts plain array images into multi-size representation
 The LiquidRescale (lqr) library provides a C/C++ API for performing
 non-uniform resizing of images by the seam-carving technique.
 .
 The library takes images in plain array format as input and converts
 them to a multi-size representation.
 .
 Following is a list of features:
 .
   * Areas in the image can be marked for preservation or discard
   * Once the image has been fully processed, the scaling can be done
     in real-time. In fact, the information can be saved and read out
     later without any further processing
   * The resizing is done with a single function which automatically
     performs all the necessary operations; it can also work in
     successive steps without wasting computational time
   * Possibility to tune the carving operation by letting the seams be
     less connected, or more rigid, or both
   * Can export and import the visibility map (the seams)
   * Other images can be attached and undergo the same carving process
     as the parent image
   * The automatic feature detection algorithm can be tuned by
     selecting among different energy gradient functions
   * Reports progress through a customizable interface
   * A signalling system permits to cleanly handle errors
 .
 The library implements the algorithm described in the paper "Seam
 Carving for Content-Aware Image Resizing" by Shai Avidan and Ariel
 Shamir, which can be found at
 http://www.faculty.idc.ac.il/arik/imret.pdf
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Bernd Zeimetz <bzed@debian.org>
Homepage: http://liblqr.wikidot.com/

Package: appmenu-gtk3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 81
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: appmenu-gtk
Version: 0.3.92-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.4.2), libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 (>= 0.4.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0)
Conflicts: indicator-appmenu (<< 0.0.9)
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu-gtk3 71a20c82a97253df64fcf523b28188dc
Description: Export GTK menus over DBus
 .
 This package provides support for application menus.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/appmenu-gtk

Package: iputils-ping
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: net
Installed-Size: 140
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: iputils
Version: 3:20101006-1ubuntu1
Replaces: netbase (<< 4.00)
Provides: ping
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0)
Conflicts: ping, suidmanager (<< 0.50)
Description: Tools to test the reachability of network hosts
 The ping command sends ICMP ECHO_REQUEST packets to a host in order to
 test if the host is reachable via the network.
 .
 This package includes a ping6 utility which supports IPv6 network
 connections.
Original-Maintainer: Noah Meyerhans <noahm@debian.org>

Package: liblcms1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 252
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lcms
Version: 1.19.dfsg-1ubuntu3
Replaces: liblcms
Provides: liblcms
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: liblcms-utils
Conflicts: liblcms
Description: Little CMS color management library
 lcms is a standalone CMM engine, which deals with the color management.
 LittleCMS implements a fast transformation between ICC profiles. The
 intention of it is to be portable across several platforms.
Original-Maintainer: Oleksandr Moskalenko <malex@debian.org>

Package: liblcms1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 255
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: lcms
Version: 1.19.dfsg-1ubuntu3
Replaces: liblcms
Provides: liblcms
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: liblcms-utils
Conflicts: liblcms
Description: Little CMS color management library
 lcms is a standalone CMM engine, which deals with the color management.
 LittleCMS implements a fast transformation between ICC profiles. The
 intention of it is to be portable across several platforms.
Original-Maintainer: Oleksandr Moskalenko <malex@debian.org>

Package: ibus-table
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 652
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.3.9.20110827-1ubuntu1
Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), ibus (>= 1.3.99.20110419)
Description: table engine for IBus
 IBus-Table is the IM Engine framework for table-based input methods, such as
 WuBi, ErBi, CangJie and so on.
 .
 This package provide the table engine framework and one input method:
   * Compose: input special character by compose letter and diacritical mark
 .
 More input method based on ibus-table can be installed from
 ibus-table-cangjie, ibus-table-wubi, ...
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/ibus
Original-Maintainer: IME Packaging Team <pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: espeak-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 1501
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: espeak
Version: 1.46.02-0ubuntu1
Recommends: espeak (= 1.46.02-0ubuntu1)
Description: Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer: speech data files
 eSpeak is a software speech synthesizer for English, and some other
 languages.
 .
 This package contains necessary synthesizer data files needed
 for the espeak program, and the shared library.
Homepage: http://espeak.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: vidalia
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: net
Installed-Size: 5880
Maintainer: Ulises Vitulli <dererk@torproject.org>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.2.20-1~precise
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), debconf (>= 1.5.11) | debconf-2.0, ucf, adduser, tor (>= 0.2.2.29-beta-1)
Suggests: iceweasel-torbutton
Description: controller GUI for Tor
 Vidalia offers a graphical user interface to start and stop Tor, view
 its status at a glance, and monitor its bandwidth usage.
 .
 Vidalia also makes it easy to contribute to
 the Tor network by helping you set up a Tor server.
 .
 Tor protects privacy in communications via a distributed network of
 relays run by volunteers all around the world: it prevents anybody
 watching Internet connections from learning what sites you visit,
 and it prevents the visited sites from learning your physical
 location. Tor works with web browsers, instant messaging programs,
 remote login clients, and many other TCP-based applications.
Homepage: https://www.torproject.org/projects/vidalia

Package: ttf-dejavu-core
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 2806
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ttf-dejavu
Version: 2.33-2ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-dejavu (<< 2.20-1)
Conflicts: ttf-dejavu (<< 2.20-1)
Description: Vera font family derivate with additional characters
 DejaVu provides an expanded version of the Vera font family aiming for
 quality and broader Unicode coverage while retaining the original Vera
 style. DejaVu currently works towards conformance with the Multilingual
 European Standards (MES-1 and MES-2) for Unicode coverage. The DejaVu
 fonts provide serif, sans and monospaced variants.
 .
 This package only contains the sans, sans-bold, serif, serif-bold,
 mono and mono-bold variants. For additional variants, see the
 ttf-dejavu-extra package.
 .
 DejaVu fonts are intended for use on low-resolution devices (mainly
 computer screens) but can be used in printing as well.
Homepage: http://dejavu-fonts.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Fonts Task Force <pkg-fonts-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 384
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ubuntuone-storage-protocol
Version: 3.0.2-0ubuntu1
Replaces: ubuntuone-storage-protocol
Provides: python2.7-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-twisted-core, python-oauth (>= 1.0~svn1092), python-openssl, python-protobuf (>= 2.0.3-0ubuntu1), python-xdg
Conflicts: ubuntuone-storage-protocol
Conffiles:
 /etc/ssl/certs/ValiCert_Class_2_VA.pem newconffile
 /etc/ssl/certs/UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem 4f5a072d379bdf90bc2f3c126ceaaab2
 /etc/ssl/certs/UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_CA.pem 3ddb4e4856a653f2caae15e06000df8f
Description: Python library for Ubuntu One file storage and sharing service
 This package provides the network client library for accessing
 Ubuntu One file storage and sharing. This is the Python interface to
 Ubuntu One's online file storage and sharing service.
Homepage: https://one.ubuntu.com
Original-Maintainer: Rick McBride <rick.mcbride@canonical.com>

Package: libheimbase1-heimdal
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 129
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: heimdal
Version: 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Heimdal Kerberos - Base library
 Heimdal is a free implementation of Kerberos 5 that aims to be
 compatible with MIT Kerberos.
 .
 This package contains the base library.
Original-Maintainer: Brian May <bam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.h5l.org/

Package: gir1.2-gtk-2.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1407
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtk+2.0
Version: 2.24.10-0ubuntu6
Replaces: gir1.0-gtk-2.0
Depends: libgtk2.0-common, gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0)
Conflicts: gir1.0-gtk-2.0, gobject-introspection-repository
Description: GTK+ graphical user interface library -- gir bindings
 GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user
 interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, GTK+ is suitable
 for projects ranging from small one-off tools to complete application
 suites.
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxp6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 77
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxp
Version: 1:1.0.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6, libxau6, libxext6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X Printing Extension (Xprint) client library
 libXp provides public APIs to allow client applications to render to
 non-display devices, making use of the X Print Service.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXp
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-trident
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 221
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:1.3.4-2build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- Trident display driver
 This package provides the driver for Trident Blade/Image/ProVidia/TGUI/9xxx
 video cards.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-trident driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-dirspec
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 60
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: dirspec
Version: 3.0.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python User Folders Specification Library
 A library for handling the XDG Base Directory specification, and the
 XDG User Directories for music, videos, etc
Original-Maintainer: Ubuntu One Hackers <ubuntuone-users@lists.launchpad.net>

Package: iputils-tracepath
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 102
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: iputils
Version: 3:20101006-1ubuntu1
Replaces: netbase (<< 4.00)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Suggests: traceroute
Conflicts: suidmanager (<< 0.50)
Description: Tools to trace the network path to a remote host
 The tracepath utility is similar to the traceroute utility, but also
 attempts to discover the MTU of the path.
 .
 This package also includes tracepath6 and traceroute6 utilities, which
 may be used on IPv6 networks.
Original-Maintainer: Noah Meyerhans <noahm@debian.org>

Package: qdbus
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 203
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-dbus (<< 4:4.7.4-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqt4-xml (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Breaks: libqt4-dbus (<< 4:4.7.4-1)
Description: Qt 4 D-Bus tool
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 This package contains qdbus, a command-line tool interface to D-Bus that uses
 the QtDBus library.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: fonts-opensymbol
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 376
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libreoffice (1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1)
Version: 2:102.2+LibO3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: ttf-opensymbol
Provides: ttf-opensymbol
Recommends: fontconfig
Description: OpenSymbol TrueType font
 This package contains the OpenSymbol TrueType font included in
 LibreOffice. This font contains symbols (like fonts as Wingdings(tm)),
 bullets (needed for bullets in LibreOffice) and non-latin character
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgssapi3-heimdal
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 323
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: heimdal
Version: 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libasn1-8-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcomerr2 (>= 1.01), libhcrypto4-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libheimntlm0-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libkrb5-26-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110403), libroken18-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libgssapi3
Description: Heimdal Kerberos - GSSAPI support library
 Heimdal is a free implementation of Kerberos 5 that aims to be
 compatible with MIT Kerberos.
 .
 This package contains the library for GSSAPI support.
Original-Maintainer: Brian May <bam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.h5l.org/

Package: python-zeitgeist
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 179
Maintainer: Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals <rainct@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: zeitgeist
Version: 0.9.0-1ubuntu1
Replaces: zeitgeist-core (<< 0.8.99~alpha1)
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-xdg, python-dbus, python-gobject (>= 2.16.0)
Breaks: zeitgeist-core (<< 0.8.99~alpha1)
Description: event logging framework - Python bindings
 Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files
 opened, websites visited, conversations held with other people, etc.) and
 makes the relevant information available to other applications.
 .
 It serves as a comprehensive activity log and also makes it possible to
 determine relationships between items based on usage patterns.
 .
 This package contains the Python API.
Homepage: http://zeitgeist-project.com/

Package: fonts-lao
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 131
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.0.20060226-8
Description: TrueType font for Lao language
 This package includes fonts that are suitable for the display of the Lao
 language.
Original-Maintainer: Christian Perrier <bubulle@debian.org>

Package: linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 10975
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-32.51
Provides: linux-headers, linux-headers-3.0
Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-32, libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: Linux kernel headers for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
 This package provides kernel header files for version 3.2.0 on
 64 bit x86 SMP.
 .
 This is for sites that want the latest kernel headers.  Please read
 /usr/share/doc/linux-headers-3.2.0-32/debian.README.gz for details.

Package: libwmf0.2-7-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libwmf
Version: 0.2.8.4-10ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libwmf0.2-7 (= 0.2.8.4-10ubuntu1)
Description: Windows metafile conversion library
 Windows metafile (WMF) is a picture format used by many Windows
 programs, e.g. Microsoft Word.  libwmf is a library for interpreting
 metafile images and either displaying them using X or converting them
 to standard formats such as PNG, JPEG, PS, EPS and SVG(Z)...
 .
 This package contains the GTK pixbuf plugin.
Original-Maintainer: Loc Minier <lool@debian.org>

Package: rhythmbox-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 2064
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: rhythmbox
Version: 2.96-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: rhythmbox (<< 2.90.1~git20111117.f101562-1), transmageddon (<< 0.20-1ubuntu0.1)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: rhythmbox
Breaks: rhythmbox (<< 2.90.1~git20111117.f101562-1), transmageddon (<< 0.20-1ubuntu0.1)
Description: data files for rhythmbox
 Rhythmbox is a very easy to use music playing and management program
 which supports a wide range of audio formats (including mp3 and ogg).
 Originally inspired by Apple's iTunes, the current version also supports
 Internet Radio, iPod integration and generic portable audio player
 support, Audio CD burning, Audio CD playback, music sharing, and
 Podcasts.
 .
 This package contains pictures, localization files and other data
 needed by rhythmbox.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libasn1-8-heimdal
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 797
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: heimdal
Version: 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcomerr2 (>= 1.01), libroken18-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Heimdal Kerberos - ASN.1 library
 Heimdal is a free implementation of Kerberos 5 that aims to be
 compatible with MIT Kerberos.
 .
 This package contains the ASN.1 parser required for Heimdal.
Original-Maintainer: Brian May <bam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.h5l.org/

Package: libbz2-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 113
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bzip2
Version: 1.0.6-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: high-quality block-sorting file compressor library - runtime
 This package contains libbzip2 which is used by the bzip2 compressor.
 .
 bzip2 is a freely available, patent free, high-quality data compressor.
 It typically compresses files to within 10% to 15% of the best available
 techniques, whilst being around twice as fast at compression and six
 times faster at decompression.
 .
 bzip2 compresses files using the Burrows-Wheeler block-sorting text
 compression algorithm, and Huffman coding. Compression is generally
 considerably better than that achieved by more conventional
 LZ77/LZ78-based compressors, and approaches the performance of the PPM
 family of statistical compressors.
 .
 The archive file format of bzip2 (.bz2) is incompatible with that of its
 predecessor, bzip (.bz).
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.bzip.org/

Package: foomatic-db-compressed-ppds
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 681
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: foomatic-db
Version: 20120322-0ubuntu1
Replaces: foomatic-db, foomatic-db-hpijs
Provides: foomatic-db
Depends: python, xz-utils
Recommends: foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-filters (>= 4.0), ghostscript, cups, cups-client, printer-driver-min12xxw, printer-driver-hpijs, printer-driver-pnm2ppa
Suggests: printer-driver-gutenprint, hplip, printer-driver-hpcups, printer-driver-foo2zjs, printer-driver-splix, printer-driver-m2300w, printer-driver-pxljr, ghostscript-cups, openprinting-ppds, cjet, printer-driver-c2050, printer-driver-ptouch, printer-driver-c2esp
Breaks: cups (<< 1.5.0-3~), foomatic-db, foomatic-filters (<< 4.0)
Conflicts: foomatic-db, foomatic-db-hpijs
Description: OpenPrinting printer support - Compressed PPDs derived from the database
 Foomatic is a printing system designed to make it easier to set up
 common printers for use with Debian (and other operating systems).
 It provides the "glue" between a print spooler (like CUPS or lpr) and
 your actual printer, by telling your computer how to process files
 sent to the printer.
 .
 This package contains all PPD files which can be generated from the Foomatic
 database as one small compressed archive. This reduces the disk space
 consumption compared to the Foomatic XML database vastly and in addition
 makes listing of all available PPDs and extracting the needed PPD much faster
 than using the Foomatic XML database.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Group <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.openprinting.org/

Package: indicator-application
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 158
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.5.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.2.92), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 (>= 0.4.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libindicator3-7, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0)
Description: Application Indicators
 A library and indicator to take menus from applications and place them in
 the panel.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/indicator-application

Package: im-switch
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 168
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.20ubuntu5
Recommends: x11-common | xfree86-common
Suggests: zenity
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default 465a93272efa59a7db862b22f4a22b24
 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default-xim a43ea51c40428494e3d63eb881311416
 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/lo-gtk 3ac998761f0d09c07f1e8257854ed997
 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/none 09e72c33cf762a9a08dcb835cf87bf12
 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/th-gtk 36d4992d54f4677601d5b84a437b41b2
 /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/th-xim 170ea3515e028fb2a6836b5ba5a528d3
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80im-switch 044a2f13aa8382902dc8f47dc7da7064
Description: Input method switch framework
 im-switch provides the framework to configure and to switch the input
 method on X Window System depending on the locale. This input method is
 the essential mechanism for Japanese, Chinese and Korean (CJK) language
 to enter their non-ASCII native characters.
 .
 Some input methods such as SCIM support not only one of these CJK
 languages but support almost all languages simultaneously by
 dynamically switching keyboard modes with GUI.
 .
 By installing this package, the most desirable input method and its
 backend conversion engine are automatically configured with both XIM or
 IMmodule mechanism.
 .
 You can further customize your input method with 'im-switch' command.
Original-Maintainer: Osamu Aoki <osamu@debian.org>

Package: libzvbi0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 700
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: zvbi
Version: 0.2.33-4
Replaces: libzvbi-0.1 (<= 0.2.1-3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libzvbi-common (>= 0.2.33-4)
Description: Vertical Blanking Interval decoder (VBI) - runtime files
 The VBI devices capture the hidden lines on a television picture that carry
 further information like closed-caption data, Teletext (primarily in
 Europe), and now Intercast and the ATVEC Internet television encodings.
Original-Maintainer: Christian Marillat <marillat@debian.org>
Homepage: http://zapping.sourceforge.net/ZVBI/index.html

Package: libvisual-0.4-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 312
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libvisual
Version: 0.4.0-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libvisual-0.4-plugins
Breaks: libvisual-0.4-plugins (<< 0.4.0.dfsg.1-5)
Description: Audio visualization framework
 Libvisual is a generic visualization framework that allows
 applications to easily access and manage visualization plugins.
 Audio visualization is the process of making pretty moving images
 that are correlated in some way to the audio currently being played
 by a media player.  Most audio visualization is tied to a specific
 application or media player, making it difficult to share code.
 Libvisual allows applications to use existing visualization plugins
 written for the libvisual framework.
 .
 This package contains the runtime libraries for libvisual.  Libvisual
 is not very useful without visualization plugins, so it is highly
 recommended to install the libvisual-0.4-plugins package.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>

Package: libunity-misc4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 128
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libunity-misc
Version: 4.0.4-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libx11-6
Description: Miscellaneous functions for Unity - shared library
 libunity-misc is a shared library that provides miscellaneous functions for
 Unity.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by application.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libunity-misc

Package: xserver-xorg-video-intel
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 911
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4.2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libdrm-intel1 (>= 2.4.23-3~), libdrm2 (>= 2.4.17), libpciaccess0 (>= 0.8.0+git20071002), libudev0 (>= 147), libx11-6, libx11-xcb1, libxcb-dri2-0, libxcb-util0 (>= 0.3.8), libxcb1, libxv1, libxvmc1, xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
 This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family
 of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945
 and i965 series chips.
 .
 This package also provides XvMC (XVideo Motion Compensation) drivers
 for i810/i815 and i9xx and newer chipsets.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-intel driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 17077
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.1
Replaces: libarchive-tar-perl (<= 1.38-2), libcompress-raw-bzip2-perl, libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libcompress-zlib-perl, libdevel-dprof-perl, libdigest-md5-perl, libdigest-sha-perl, libencode-perl, libio-compress-base-perl, libio-compress-bzip2-perl, libio-compress-perl, libio-compress-zlib-perl, libmime-base64-perl, libmodule-corelist-perl (<< 2.14-2), libstorable-perl, libsys-syslog-perl, libthreads-perl, libthreads-shared-perl, libtime-hires-perl, libtime-piece-perl, perl-base (<< 5.10.1-12), perl-doc (<< 5.8.0-1), perl-modules (<< 5.8.1-1)
Provides: data-dumper, libcompress-raw-bzip2-perl, libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libcompress-zlib-perl, libdevel-dprof-perl, libdigest-md5-perl, libdigest-sha-perl, libencode-perl, libio-compress-base-perl, libio-compress-bzip2-perl, libio-compress-perl, libio-compress-zlib-perl, libmime-base64-perl, libstorable-perl, libsys-syslog-perl, libthreads-perl, libthreads-shared-perl, libtime-hires-perl, libtime-piece-perl, perl5
Depends: perl-base (= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.1), perl-modules (>= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.1), libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.14), libdb5.1, libgdbm3 (>= 1.8.3), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg)
Recommends: netbase
Suggests: perl-doc, libterm-readline-gnu-perl | libterm-readline-perl-perl, make
Breaks: libcompress-raw-bzip2-perl (<< 2.033), libcompress-raw-zlib-perl (<< 2.033), libcompress-zlib-perl (<< 2.033), libdevel-dprof-perl (<< 20110228.00), libdigest-md5-perl (<< 2.51), libdigest-sha-perl (<< 5.61), libencode-perl (<< 2.42.01), libio-compress-base-perl (<< 2.033), libio-compress-bzip2-perl (<< 2.033), libio-compress-perl (<< 2.033), libio-compress-zlib-perl (<< 2.033), libmime-base64-perl (<< 3.13), libstorable-perl (<< 2.27), libsys-syslog-perl (<< 0.27), libthreads-perl (<< 1.83), libthreads-shared-perl (<< 1.37), libtime-hires-perl (<< 1.9721.01), libtime-piece-perl (<< 1.20.01), mrtg (<< 2.16.3-3.1), perl-doc (<< 5.14.2-1)
Conflicts: doc-base (<< 0.10.3), libjson-pp-perl (<< 2.27200-2), libxml-sax-perl (<< 0.99+dfsg-1ubuntu0.1), mono-gac (<< 2.10.8.1-1)
Description: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language
 An interpreted scripting language, known among some as "Unix's Swiss
 Army Chainsaw".
 .
 Perl is optimised for scanning arbitrary text files and system
 administration.  It has built-in extended regular expression matching
 and replacement, a data-flow mechanism to improve security with
 setuid scripts and is extensible via modules that can interface to C
 libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Niko Tyni <ntyni@debian.org>

Package: libdotconf1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dotconf
Version: 1.0.13-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Description: Configuration file parser library - runtime files
 dot.conf is a simple-to-use and powerful configuration-file parser
 library written in C. The configuration files created for dot.conf
 look very similar to those used by the Apache Webserver. Even
 Container-Directives known from httpd.conf can easily be used in the
 exact same manner as for Apache-Modules. It supports various types of
 arguments, dynamically loadable modules that create their own
 configuration options on-the-fly, a here-documents feature to pass
 very long ARG_STR data to your app, and on-the-fly inclusion of
 additional config files.
Original-Maintainer: Shane Wegner <shane@debian.org>

Package: cups-bsd
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: net
Installed-Size: 151
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Replaces: lpr
Provides: lpr
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, cups-client (= 1.5.3-0ubuntu4), update-inetd, cups-common
Suggests: cups
Conflicts: lpr, lprng
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - BSD commands
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpr, lpd and the like.  It supports the
 Internet Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver
 model for handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides the BSD commands for interacting with CUPS.  It
 is provided separately to allow CUPS to coexist with other printing
 systems (to a small degree).
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 854
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gstreamer0.10
Version: 0.10.36-1ubuntu1
Replaces: gir1.0-gstreamer-0.10, gobject-introspection-repository (<< 0.6.5-2), libgstreamer0.10-0 (<< 0.10.25-3)
Depends: gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-glib-2.0
Conflicts: gir1.0-gstreamer-0.10
Description: Description: GObject introspection data for the GStreamer library
 This package contains introspection data for the GStreamer streaming media
 framework.
 .
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libevince3-3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1352
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: evince
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1.4
Replaces: evince (<< 2.26.2), evince-gtk (<< 2.26.2), libevdocument3, libevince3, libevview3
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libdjvulibre21 (>= 3.5.24), libgail-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgrip0, libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.2), libkpathsea5, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libpoppler-glib8 (>= 0.18), libspectre1 (>= 0.2.3), libt1-5 (>= 5.1.0), libtiff4, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Breaks: libevdocument3, libevince3, libevview3
Description: Document (PostScript, PDF) rendering library
 This package contains evince-related libraries for rendering and displaying
 Evince documents like PostScript (PS), Encapsulated PostScript (EPS), DJVU,
 DVI and Portable Document Format (PDF) files.
  * libevdocument, which performs the rendering of the documents
  * libevview, which provides GTK+ widgets for displaying documents
 .
 It is shipped with the ps, pdf, dvi, tiff, djvu, comics pixbuf backends.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: indicator-messages
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 347
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.6.0-0ubuntu1
Replaces: indicator-me
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.5.90), libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 (>= 0.4.2), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libindicate5 (>= 0.4.90), libindicator-messages-status-provider1 (>= 0.4.92), libindicator3-7, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0)
Recommends: indicator-applet | indicator-renderer, indicator-status-provider-mc5
Breaks: indicator-applet (<< 0.3.0)
Conflicts: indicator-me
Description: indicator that collects messages that need a response
 A place on the user's desktop that collects messages that need a response.
 This menu provides a condensed and collected view of all of those messages
 for quick access, but without making them annoying in times that you want
 to ignore them.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/indicator-messages
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libmp3lame0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 401
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lame
Version: 3.99.3+repack1-1
Replaces: liblame0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: liblame0
Description: MP3 encoding library
 LAME (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder) is a research project for learning about and
 improving MP3 encoding technology. LAME includes an MP3 encoding library, a
 simple frontend application, and other tools for sound analysis, as well as
 convenience tools.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://lame.sourceforge.net/

Package: system-config-printer-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 252
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: system-config-printer
Version: 1.3.8+20120201-0ubuntu8.1
Replaces: system-config-printer
Depends: python-cups (>= 1.9.60), python-smbc, python-dbus, python-cupshelpers
Recommends: system-config-printer-udev, avahi-utils
Conflicts: system-config-printer, system-config-printer-kde (<= 0.09ubuntu1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.redhat.NewPrinterNotification.conf 8df3896101328880517f530c11fff877
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.redhat.PrinterDriversInstaller.conf d81013f5bfeece9858706aed938e16bb
Description: Printer configuration GUI
 A CUPS printer configuration tool and status applet.
 .
 This package provides common files used by both frontends.
Original-Maintainer: Otavio Salvador <otavio@ossystems.com.br>

Package: libcairo-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 411
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.081-1build2
Depends: perl (>= 5.14.2-3build1), perlapi-5.14.2, libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0)
Suggests: libfont-freetype-perl
Description: Perl interface to the Cairo graphics library
 libcairo-perl provides access to the Cairo library.
 .
 Cairo is a 2D graphics library with support for multiple
 output devices. It is designed to produce consistent output
 on all output media while taking advantage of display hardware
 acceleration when available (eg. through the X Render Extension).
 .
 The cairo API provides operations similar to the drawing
 operators of PostScript and PDF. Operations in cairo including
 stroking and filling cubic Bzier splines, transforming and compositing
 translucent images, and antialiased text rendering. All drawing
 operations can be transformed by any affine transformation (scale,
 rotation, shear, etc.)
 .
 Find out more about Cairo at http://www.cairographics.org/.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/

Package: rarian-compat
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 460
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rarian
Version: 0.8.1-5
Replaces: scrollkeeper (<< 0.4)
Provides: scrollkeeper
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), librarian0 (>= 0.8.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), xml-core (>= 0.12), docbook-xml
Conflicts: scrollkeeper (<< 0.4)
Description: Documentation meta-data library (compatibility tools)
 Rarian (formerly Spoon) is a documentation meta-data library,
 designed as a replacement for Scrollkeeper.
Original-Maintainer: Frederic Peters <fpeters@debian.org>
Homepage: http://rarian.freedesktop.org/

Package: fonts-thai-tlwg
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 42
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Depends: fonts-tlwg-kinnari, fonts-tlwg-garuda, fonts-tlwg-norasi, fonts-tlwg-loma, fonts-tlwg-mono, fonts-tlwg-typewriter, fonts-tlwg-typist, fonts-tlwg-typo, fonts-tlwg-umpush, fonts-tlwg-sawasdee, fonts-tlwg-purisa, fonts-tlwg-waree
Description: Thai fonts maintained by TLWG (meta package)
 Shortcut for installing all Thai fonts that are collected, enhanced and
 maintained by Thai Linux Working Group (TLWG).
 .
 Most modern desktop users who want to use Thai language should install this
 package.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-mach64
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 258
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 6.9.0-1build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- ATI Mach64 display driver
 This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description)
 provides support for the ATI Mach64 series.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-mach64 driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libhyphen0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 83
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: hyphen
Version: 2.8.3-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: ALTLinux hyphenation library - shared library
 ALTLinuxhyph is a modified version of libhnj which is a high quality
 hyphenation and justification library based on the TeX
 hyphenation algorithm. The TeX hyphenation patterns could be used after
 a preprocessing step.
 .
 It is used in OpenOffice.org
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: libcaca0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1037
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcaca
Version: 0.99.beta17-2.1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libncursesw5 (>= 5.6+20070908), libslang2 (>= 2.0.7-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libtinfo5, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: colour ASCII art library
 libcaca is the Colour AsCii Art library. It provides high level functions
 for colour text drawing, simple primitives for line, polygon and ellipse
 drawing, as well as powerful image to text conversion routines.
 .
 This package contains the shared library for libcaca.
Homepage: http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hocevar <sho@debian.org>

Package: friendly-recovery
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 67
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.2.25
Depends: upstart-job, upstart, whiptail
Recommends: gettext-base, update-manager-core (>= 0.90.0)
Breaks: grub2 (<< 1.99-12ubuntu4), initramfs-tools (<< 0.99ubuntu4), upstart (<< 1.3-0ubuntu9)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/friendly-recovery.conf e5ccadca648d429f076c31fabbd6bb81
Description: Make recovery more user-friendly
 Make the recovery mode more user-friendly by providing a menu
 with pluggable options.

Package: libnm-glib4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 313
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Dev Team <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: network-manager
Version: 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu4.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libnm-util2 (>= 0.9.3.995+git201203081848.bba834f)
Description: network management framework (GLib shared library)
 NetworkManager is a system network service that manages your network devices
 and connections, attempting to keep active network connectivity when
 available. It manages ethernet, WiFi, mobile broadband (WWAN), and PPPoE
 devices, and provides VPN integration with a variety of different VPN
 services.
 .
 This package provides the shared library that applications can use to query
 connection status via NetworkManager.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libvte-2.90-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 424
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: vte3
Version: 1:0.32.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libvte-common (<< 1:0.28.2-2)
Breaks: libvte-common (<< 1:0.28.2-2), libvte9 (<< 1:0.28)
Description: Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 3.0 - common files
 The VTE library provides a terminal emulator widget VteTerminal for
 applications using the GTK+ toolkit. It also provides the VtePTY object
 containing functions for starting a new process on a new
 pseudo-terminal and for manipulating pseudo-terminals.
 .
 This package contains internationalization files for the VTE library
 and common files for the GTK+ 3.x version.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: network-manager
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 1688
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Dev Team <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu4.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libnl-3-200 (>= 3.2.3), libnl-genl-3-200 (>= 3.2.3), libnl-route-3-200, libnm-glib4 (>= 0.9.4.0~git201203162258.69247a0), libnm-util2 (>= 0.9.3.995+git201203081848.bba834f), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), upstart-job, lsb-base (>= 3.2-14), wpasupplicant (>= 0.7.3-1), dbus (>= 1.1.2), udev, isc-dhcp-client (>= 4.1.1-P1-4), iproute, dnsmasq-base, iputils-arping
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: network-manager-pptp, network-manager-gnome | network-manager-kde | plasma-widget-networkmanagement, policykit-1, ppp (>= 2.4.5), iptables, modemmanager
Suggests: avahi-autoipd, python
Breaks: network-manager-gnome (<< 0.8.99), network-manager-kde (<< 1:0.9~~), network-manager-openvpn (<< 0.8.99), network-manager-pptp (<< 0.8.99), network-manager-vpnc (<< 0.8.99), ppp (<< 2.4.5)
Conflicts: connman
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/nm-dispatcher.conf 5711a76c31a3763750fe2c331741f679
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf 5d2ea570537233f0504022c0a760c5f8
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/nm-dhcp-client.conf 06b1ecfd8f1fa2a501a5f352e2e5e88e
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/nm-avahi-autoipd.conf 91ab68968b0dc06c3a55b482b50b3028
 /etc/init/network-manager.conf 080b2a860317698f65f960687f5363cc
 /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown e491a5bec6ce58505181d573d38036bc
 /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf 725fe5849b897aeda40cc37b83f9e1ef
Description: network management framework (daemon and userspace tools)
 NetworkManager is a system network service that manages your network devices
 and connections, attempting to keep active network connectivity when
 available. It manages ethernet, WiFi, mobile broadband (WWAN), and PPPoE
 devices, and provides VPN integration with a variety of different VPN
 services.
 .
 This package provides the userspace daemons and a command line interface to
 interact with NetworkManager.
 .
 Optional dependencies:
  * policykit-1: Required for reading and writing system connections.
  * ppp: Required for establishing dial-up connections (e.g. via GSM).
  * avahi-autoipd: Used for IPv4LL, a protocol for automatic Link-Local IP
    address configuration.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libhtml-parser-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 246
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.69-1build1
Depends: perl (>= 5.14.2-3build1), perlapi-5.14.2, libc6 (>= 2.4), liburi-perl, libhtml-tagset-perl
Suggests: libdata-dump-perl
Enhances: libwww-perl
Description: collection of modules that parse HTML text documents
 HTML::Parser is a collection of modules useful for handling HTML documents.
 These modules used to be part of the libwww-perl distribution, but are now
 unbundled in order to facilitate a separate development track.
 .
 Objects of the HTML::Parser class will recognize markup and separate it from
 content data. As different kinds of markup are recognized, the corresponding
 event handler is invoked. The document to be parsed may also be supplied in
 arbitrary chunks, making on-the-fly parsing of network documents possible.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTML-Parser/

Package: python-wadllib
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 167
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.3.0-2
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-pkg-resources, python-lazr.uri
Description: Python library for navigating WADL files
 The Web Application Description Language (WADL) is an XML vocabulary for
 describing the capabilities of HTTP resources. wadllib can be used in
 conjunction with an HTTP library to navigate and manipulate those resources.
 .
 This package provides wadllib for Python 2.x.
Original-Maintainer: Stefano Rivera <stefanor@debian.org>
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/wadllib

Package: python-virtkey
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 77
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: virtkey
Version: 0.60.0-0ubuntu5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libx11-6, libxtst6, python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Library to emulate keyboard keypresses.
 python-virtkey is a python extension for emulating keypresses and
 getting the keyboard geometry from the xserver.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/python-virtkey
Original-Maintainer: Chris Jones <chris.e.jones@gmail.com>

Package: libdvdnav4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 253
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdvdnav
Version: 4.2.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdvdread4
Suggests: libdvdcss2
Description: DVD navigation library
 libdvdnav is a DVD navigation library, which provides an interface to the
 advanced features of DVDs, like menus and naviation. It contains the VM and
 other parts useful for writing DVD players. It's based on Ogle, but was
 modified to be used by xine and mplayer.
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>
Homepage: http://dvdnav.mplayerhq.hu/

Package: adzapper
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 420
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 20090301.dfsg.1-0.1
Depends: perl
Recommends: squid | polipo | apache2
Suggests: apache2 | httpd, wget, konqueror
Enhances: apache2, konqueror, polipo, squid
Conffiles:
 /etc/adzapper.conf 12c1fcddc8b991bd6f4a7592c89e37e7
Description: proxy advertisement zapper add-on
 A redirector for squid that intercepts advertising (banners, popup
 windows, flash animations, etc), page counters and some web bugs (as
 found). This has both aesthetic and bandwidth benefits.
 .
 Add one line to your squid.conf and it's installed ! Can also be used by
 an apache2 or polipo proxy. This package contains also files which can
 be used by the Konqueror AdBlocK or Mozilla AdBlock.
Original-Maintainer: Ludovic Drolez <ldrolez@debian.org>

Package: libcupscgi1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 172
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - CGI library
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides a shared library for CGI programs in the
 CUPS web interface
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libmusicbrainz3-6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 393
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmusicbrainz3
Version: 3.0.2-2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdiscid0 (>= 0.2.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libneon27-gnutls, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: library to access the MusicBrainz.org database
 MusicBrainz is a community music metadatabase that attempts to create a
 comprehensive music information site.
 .
 This package contains the library to access the data from C or C++.
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>

Package: libgtkmm-3.0-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 5286
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtkmm3.0
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libatkmm-1.6-1 (>= 2.22.1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairomm-1.0-1 (>= 1.6.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 2.32.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.4.0), libpangomm-1.4-1 (>= 2.27.1), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Description: C++ wrappers for GTK+ (shared libraries)
 Gtkmm is a C++ interface for the popular GUI library GTK+, API version 3.0.
 Gtkmm provides a convenient interface for C++ programmers to create
 graphical user interfaces with GTK+'s flexible OO framework. Highlights
 include type safe callbacks, widgets extensible using inheritance and
 over 180 classes that can be freely combined to quickly create complex
 user interfaces.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gtkmm.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gwibber-service-twitter
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 105
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gwibber
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu2
Depends: gwibber-service (>> 2.33.0)
Conflicts: gwibber-service (<= 2.33.0)
Description: Twitter plugin for Gwibber
 Gwibber is a social networking client for GNOME. It supports Facebook,
 Twitter, Identi.ca, StatusNet, FriendFeed, Qaiku, Flickr, and Digg.
 .
 This package includes the Twitter plugin for the Gwibber desktop service
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/gwibber

Package: gnome-desktop3-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-desktop3
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.1
Description: Common files for GNOME desktop apps
 This package includes some files that are shared between several GNOME
 apps (internationalization files).
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: librhythmbox-core5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1552
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rhythmbox
Version: 2.96-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: librhythmbox-core4
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgirepository-1.0-1 (>= 0.9.3), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.4), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libpeas-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), libsm6, libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.26.0), libtdb1 (>= 1.2.7+git20101214), libtotem-plparser17 (>= 2.32.1), libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Description: support library for the rhythmbox music player
 Rhythmbox is a very easy to use music playing and management program
 which supports a wide range of audio formats (including mp3 and ogg).
 .
 This package contains the core support library used by rhythmbox and
 programs interacting with it.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libdrm-intel1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 177
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdrm
Version: 2.4.32-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdrm2 (>= 2.4.3), libpciaccess0
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Userspace interface to intel-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
 This library implements the userspace interface to the intel-specific kernel
 DRM services.  DRM stands for "Direct Rendering Manager", which is the
 kernelspace portion of the "Direct Rendering Infrastructure" (DRI). The DRI is
 currently used on Linux to provide hardware-accelerated OpenGL drivers.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: language-pack-gnome-en
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: translations
Installed-Size: 30
Maintainer: Language pack maintainers <language-packs@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:12.04+20120801
Replaces: language-pack-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-gnome-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-gnome-en-base, language-pack-kde-en (<< 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-kde-en-base (<< 1:12.04+20120801)
Depends: language-pack-gnome-en-base (>= 1:12.04+20120801), language-pack-en
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.10.27ubuntu1)
Description: GNOME translation updates for language English
 Translation data updates for all supported GNOME packages for:
 English
 .
 language-pack-gnome-en-base provides the bulk of translation data
 and is updated only seldom. This package provides frequent translation
 updates.

Package: libcamel-1.2-29
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1478
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: evolution-data-server
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcomerr2 (>= 1.01), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libnspr4 (>= 1.8.0.10), libnss3 (>= 3.12.0~beta3), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.6.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Breaks: evolution (<< 2.26)
Description: Evolution MIME message handling library
 Camel is a generic messaging library. It supports the standard
 messaging system for receiving and sending messages. It is the
 messaging backend for Evolution.
 .
 Evolution is the integrated mail, calendar, task and address book
 distributed suite from Novell, Inc.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libzeitgeist-1.0-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 158
Maintainer: Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals <rainct@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libzeitgeist
Version: 0.3.18-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.22)
Recommends: zeitgeist | zeitgeist-core
Description: library to access Zeitgeist - shared library
 Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files
 opened, websites visited, conversations hold with other people, etc.) and
 makes the relevant information available to other applications.
 .
 It serves as a comprehensive activity log and also makes it possible to
 determine relationships between items based on usage patterns.
 .
 Libzeitgeist is a client library to access and manage the Zeitgeist event
 log from languages such as C and Vala.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libzeitgeist

Package: wireless-tools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: net
Installed-Size: 324
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 30~pre9-5ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libiw30 (>= 30~pre1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools 90ae1e300f250b82577989492b0c3379
 /etc/network/if-post-down.d/wireless-tools 1f6530d0aee88247fe5001fe2f5f50d0
Description: Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions
 This package contains the Wireless tools, used to manipulate
 the Linux Wireless Extensions. The Wireless Extension is an interface
 allowing you to set Wireless LAN specific parameters and get the
 specific stats.
Homepage: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
Original-Maintainer: Guus Sliepen <guus@debian.org>

Package: libmythes-1.2-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 47
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mythes
Version: 2:1.2.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: simple thesaurus library
 MyThes is a simple thesaurus that uses a structured
 text data file and an index file with binary search
 to lookup words and phrases and return information
 on part of speech, meanings, and synonyms
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian OpenOffice Team <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: libtinfo5
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 436
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ncurses
Version: 5.9-4
Replaces: libncurses5 (<< 5.9-3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: shared low-level terminfo library for terminal handling
 The ncurses library routines are a terminal-independent method of
 updating character screens with reasonable optimization.
 .
 This package contains the shared low-level terminfo library.
Original-Maintainer: Craig Small <csmall@debian.org>
Homepage: http://invisible-island.net/ncurses/

Package: gnome-screensaver
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 412
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-desktop-3-2 (>= 3.2.0), libgnomekbd7 (>= 2.91.91), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libx11-6, libxext6, libxklavier16 (>= 5.0), libxxf86vm1, dbus-x11, gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.15.90), gsettings-desktop-schemas (>= 2.91.92)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: gnome-power-manager | xfce4-power-manager, libpam-gnome-keyring
Conffiles:
 /etc/pam.d/gnome-screensaver 6db13401571f575bd03b96a501817be7
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-screensaver.desktop 9b7ea12c1cf57a691cbe44e2307add58
Description: GNOME screen saver and locker
 gnome-screensaver is a screen saver and locker that aims to have simple,
 sane and secure defaults, and be well integrated with the GNOME desktop.
 .
 It is designed to support, among other things:
 .
  * the ability to lock down configuration settings
  * translation into other languages
  * user switching
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver
Original-Maintainer: Guilherme de S. Pastore <gpastore@debian.org>

Package: python-apt-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 204
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: python-apt
Version: 0.8.3ubuntu7
Replaces: python-apt (<< 0.7.98+nmu1)
Depends: python | python3
Breaks: python-apt (<< 0.7.98+nmu1)
Enhances: python-apt, python3-apt
Description: Python interface to libapt-pkg (locales)
 The apt_pkg Python interface will provide full access to the internal
 libapt-pkg structures allowing Python programs to easily perform a
 variety of functions.
 .
 This package contains locales.
Original-Maintainer: APT Development Team <deity@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-markupsafe
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 101
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: markupsafe
Version: 0.15-1
Provides: python2.7-markupsafe
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.2.5)
Description: XML/HTML/XHTML Markup safe string for Python
 MarkupSafe implements a unicode subclass that supports HTML strings:
 .
  >>> from markupsafe import Markup, escape
  >>> escape("<script>alert(document.cookie);</script>")
  Markup(u'&lt;script&gt;alert(document.cookie);&lt;/script&gt;')
  >>> tmpl = Markup("<em>%s</em>")
  >>> tmpl % "Peter > Lustig"
  Markup(u'<em>Peter &gt; Lustig</em>')
 .
 If you want to make an object unicode that is not yet unicode
 but don't want to lose the taint information, you can use the
 `soft_unicode` function:
 .
  >>> from markupsafe import soft_unicode
  >>> soft_unicode(42)
  u'42'
  >>> soft_unicode(Markup('foo'))
  Markup(u'foo')
Original-Maintainer: Piotr Ożarowski <piotr@debian.org>
Homepage: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/MarkupSafe

Package: libgtkspell-3-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtkspell3
Version: 3.0.0~hg20110814-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libenchant1c2a (>= 1.6), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0)
Description: spell-checking addon for GTK's TextView widget
 GtkSpell provides MSWord/MacOSX-style highlighting of misspelled words in a
 GtkTextView widget.  Right-clicking a misspelled word pops up a menu of
 suggested replacements.
Original-Maintainer: Ari Pollak <ari@debian.org>
Homepage: http://gtkspell.sourceforge.net/

Package: gir1.2-unity-5.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 102
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libunity
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: gir1.2-unity-3.0, gir1.2-unity-4.0
Depends: gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4 (>= 0.4.90), gir1.2-dee-1.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, libunity9 (>= 5.2.0)
Conflicts: gir1.2-unity-3.0, gir1.2-unity-4.0
Description: GObject introspection data for the Unity library
 This package contains introspection data for the Unity library.
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libunity

Package: liblua5.1-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 399
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: lua5.1
Version: 5.1.4-12ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Shared library for the Lua interpreter version 5.1
 Lua is a powerful, light-weight programming language designed for extending
 applications.  The language engine is accessible as a library, having a C
 API which allows the application to exchange data with Lua programs and also
 to extend Lua with C functions.  Lua is also used as a general-purpose,
 stand-alone language through the simple command line interpreter provided.
 .
 This package contains runtime libraries.  You shouldn't need to install it
 explicitly.
Homepage: http://www.lua.org
Original-Maintainer: John V. Belmonte <jbelmonte@debian.org>

Package: cheese-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 5656
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: cheese
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1
Replaces: cheese (<< 2.30.1-1)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Breaks: cheese (<< 2.30.1-1)
Description: Common files for the Cheese tool to take pictures and videos
 A webcam application that supports image and video capture. Makes
 it easy to take photos and videos of you, your friends, pets or whatever
 you want. Allows you to apply fancy visual effects, fine-control image
 settings and has features such as Multi-Burst mode, Countdown timer
 for photos.
 .
 This package contains the common files and translations.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: fonts-tlwg-norasi
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 723
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-02-tlwg-norasi.conf 4fef8f04b5e39f43c23c6911a7230bbb
Description: Thai Norasi font
 This package provides Thai Norasi font, code-name "NF3", from the
 National Font Project.
 .
 The font provides Times-compatible Thai glyphs with a rich set of Latin
 glyphs for typesetting books. It was originally created for the Omega
 (Unicode-based TeX kernel) project.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: libtag1c2a
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 33
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: taglib
Version: 1.7-1ubuntu5
Depends: libtag1-vanilla (= 1.7-1ubuntu5) | libtag1-rusxmms (= 1.7-1ubuntu5)
Conflicts: libtag-extras0
Description: audio meta-data library
 TagLib is a library for reading and editing the meta-data of several popular
 audio formats. Currently it supports both ID3v1 and ID3v2 for MP3 files, Ogg
 Vorbis comments and ID3 tags and Vorbis comments in FLAC, MPC, Speex, WavPack
 TrueAudio, WAV, AIFF, MP4 and ASF files.
 .
 This package is the main metapackage for the TagLib Audio Meta-Data Library.
 Packages using TagLib should depend on this package rather than specific
 TagLib flavour. Vanilla (original) flavour is default. Alternatively you may
 install RusXMMS flavour which can be found in the libtag1-rusxmms package.
Homepage: http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/taglib.html
Original-Maintainer: Modestas Vainius <modax@debian.org>

Package: telepathy-salut
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 2032
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.8.0-0ubuntu1
Provides: telepathy-connection-manager
Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-gobject0 (>= 0.6.22), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.4.1), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libtelepathy-glib0 (>= 0.17.1), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), avahi-daemon
Description: Link-local XMPP connection manager for the Telepathy framework
 Telepathy is a real time communications framework. Salut provides Link-local
 Jabber functionality for Telepathy.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Telepathy maintainers <pkg-telepathy-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/

Package: libjbig2dec0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 144
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: jbig2dec
Version: 0.11-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Description: JBIG2 decoder library - shared libraries
 jbig2dec is a decoder library and example utility implementing the JBIG2
 bi-level image compression spec. Also known as ITU T.88 and ISO IEC
 14492, and included by reference in Adobe's PDF version 1.4 and later.
 .
 This package contains the shared library libjbig2dec.
Original-Maintainer: Jonas Smedegaard <dr@jones.dk>
Homepage: http://jbig2dec.sourceforge.net/

Package: libx11-xcb1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 206
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libx11
Version: 2:1.4.99.1-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Xlib/XCB interface library
 libX11-xcb provides functions needed by clients which take advantage of
 Xlib/XCB to mix calls to both Xlib and XCB over the same X connection.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 More information about XCB can be found at:
 <URL:http://xcb.freedesktop.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libX11
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libvorbis0a
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 227
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libvorbis
Version: 1.3.2-1ubuntu3
Replaces: libvorbis0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libogg0 (>= 1.1.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libvorbis0
Description: The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (Decoder library)
 Ogg Vorbis is a fully open, non-proprietary, patent-and-royalty-free,
 general-purpose compressed audio format for audio and music at fixed
 and variable bitrates from 16 to 128 kbps/channel.
 .
 The Vorbis library is the primary Ogg Vorbis library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Xiph.org Maintainers <pkg-xiph-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libvorbis0a
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 218
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libvorbis
Version: 1.3.2-1ubuntu3
Replaces: libvorbis0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libogg0 (>= 1.1.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libvorbis0
Description: The Vorbis General Audio Compression Codec (Decoder library)
 Ogg Vorbis is a fully open, non-proprietary, patent-and-royalty-free,
 general-purpose compressed audio format for audio and music at fixed
 and variable bitrates from 16 to 128 kbps/channel.
 .
 The Vorbis library is the primary Ogg Vorbis library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Xiph.org Maintainers <pkg-xiph-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libwnck-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libwnck
Version: 1:2.30.7-0ubuntu1
Description: Window Navigator Construction Kit - common files
 A library to use for writing pagers and task lists.
 .
 This package contains internationalization files.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libavformat53
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1105
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libav
Version: 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libavcodec53 (>= 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) | libavcodec-extra-53 (>= 4:0.8.3), libavcodec53 (<< 4:0.8.3-99) | libavcodec-extra-53 (<< 4:0.8.3.99), libavutil51 (>= 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) | libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.8.3), libavutil51 (<< 4:0.8.3-99) | libavutil-extra-51 (<< 4:0.8.3.99), libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.14), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Libav file format library
 Libav is a complete, cross-platform solution to decode, encode, record,
 convert and stream audio and video.
 .
 This is the library for handling file formats from Libav.
 .
 It supports most existing file formats (AVI, MPEG, OGG, Matroska,
 ASF...).
Homepage: http://libav.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xul-ext-ubufox
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 350
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ubufox
Version: 2.1.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: ubufox (<< 0.9~rc2-0ubuntu3)
Provides: firefox-ubufox, ubufox
Depends: aptdaemon, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26)
Recommends: firefox (>= 9.0)
Breaks: ubufox (<< 0.9~rc2-0ubuntu3)
Enhances: firefox
Conffiles:
 /etc/xul-ext/ubufox.js 0d5fac4062ac0aace878dd9e2e70fce6
Description: Ubuntu-specific configuration defaults and apt support for Firefox
 Adds Ubuntu-specific modifications to Firefox.
 .
 Integrates the browser with Ubuntu to:
  * Enable searching for missing plugins from Ubuntu software catalog
  * Add the following options to the Help menu
    - Get help on-line
    - Help translating Firefox
    - Ubuntu Release Notes
  * Set homepage to Ubuntu Start Page
  * Display a restart notification after upgrading Firefox
  * Add ask.com to the search engines.
 .
 You can uninstall this if you prefer to use a pristine Firefox install.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/ubufox

Package: python-notify
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 134
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: notify-python
Version: 0.1.1-3
Provides: python2.7-notify
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), python-gtk2 (>= 2.10)
Description: Python bindings for libnotify
 libnotify sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon, as
 defined in the Desktop Notifications spec. These notifications can be
 used to inform the user about an event or display some form of
 information without getting in the user's way.
 .
 python-notify provides just the Python bindings for libnotify.
Original-Maintainer: Gustavo Franco <stratus@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.galago-project.org

Package: libgphoto2-2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3272
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgphoto2
Version: 2.4.13-1ubuntu1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libexif12, libgd2-xpm (>= 2.0.36~rc1~dfsg), libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.4.10.1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libltdl7 (>= 2.4.2), adduser
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2), multiarch-support
Recommends: udev (>= 0.175), libgphoto2-l10n (>= 2.4.13-1ubuntu1.2)
Suggests: gphoto2 (>= 2.1.1)
Breaks: gphoto2 (<= 2.1.1)
Description: gphoto2 digital camera library
 The gphoto2 library can be used by applications to access various
 digital camera models, via standard protocols such as USB Mass Storage
 and PTP, or vendor-specific protocols.
 .
 This package contains the library.
 .
 The gphoto2 command-line frontend is shipped separately, in the gphoto2
 package.
Homepage: http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/
Original-Maintainer: Debian PhotoTools Maintainers <pkg-phototools-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gstreamer0.10-gconf
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 163
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-good0.10
Version: 0.10.31-1ubuntu1
Replaces: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (<< 0.10.30-2)
Provides: gstreamer0.10-audiosink, gstreamer0.10-audiosource, gstreamer0.10-videosink, gstreamer0.10-videosource
Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgconf2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36)
Breaks: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (<< 0.10.30-2)
Description: GStreamer plugin for getting the sink/source information from GConf
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains the GStreamer plugin for getting the information
 about which sources or sinks should be used for audio and video from
 GConf.
Gstreamer-Elements: gconfaudiosink, gconfaudiosrc, gconfvideosink, gconfvideosrc
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-imaging
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 969
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.1.7-4
Provides: python2.7-imaging
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), mime-support | python-imaging-tk, libc6 (>= 2.11), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liblcms1 (>= 1.15-1), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: python-imaging-doc, python-imaging-dbg
Description: Python Imaging Library
 The Python Imaging Library (PIL) adds an image object to your Python
 interpreter. You can load images from a variety of file formats, and
 apply a rich set of image operations to them.
 .
 Image Objects:
  o Bilevel, greyscale, palette, true colour (RGB), true colour with
    transparency (RGBA).
  o colour separation (CMYK).
  o Copy, cut, paste operations.
  o Flip, transpose, resize, rotate, and arbitrary affine transforms.
  o Transparency operations.
  o Channel and point operations.
  o Colour transforms, including matrix operations.
  o Image enhancement, including convolution filters.
 .
 File Formats:
  o Full (Open/Load/Save): BMP, EPS (with ghostscript), GIF, IM, JPEG,
    MSP, PDF, PNG, PPM, TIFF, XBM.
  o Read only (Open/Load): ARG, CUR, DCX, FLI, FPX, GBR, GD, ICO, IMT, IPTC,
    MCIDAS, MPEG, PhotoCD, PCX, PIXAR, PSD, TGA, SGI, SUN, TGA, WMF, XPM.
  o Save only: PDF, EPS (without ghostscript).
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libutouch-grail1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 212
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: utouch-grail
Version: 3.0.5-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libmtdev1 (>= 1.1.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libutouch-evemu1 (>= 1.0.5), libutouch-frame1 (>= 2.2.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Gesture Recognition And Instantiation Library
 This library consists of an interface and tools for handling gesture
 recognition and gesture instantiation. Applications can use the grail
 callbacks to receive gesture primitives and raw input events from the
 underlying kernel device.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/utouch-grail

Package: unzip
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 424
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 6.0-4ubuntu1
Replaces: unzip-crypt (<< 5.41)
Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.4)
Suggests: zip
Conflicts: unzip-crypt (<< 5.41)
Description: De-archiver for .zip files
 InfoZIP's unzip program. With the exception of multi-volume archives
 (ie, .ZIP files that are split across several disks using PKZIP's /& option),
 this can handle any file produced either by PKZIP, or the corresponding
 InfoZIP zip program.
 .
 This version supports encryption.
Homepage: http://www.info-zip.org/UnZip.html
Original-Maintainer: Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-mono
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 3448
Maintainer: Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.0.40
Depends: humanity-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme, hicolor-icon-theme
Description: Ubuntu Mono Icon theme
 Dark and Light panel icons to make your desktop beautiful

Package: libpciaccess0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 75
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libpciaccess
Version: 0.12.902-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: pciutils
Description: Generic PCI access library for X
 Provides functionality for X to access the PCI bus and devices
 in a platform-independant way.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: rhythmbox-plugin-magnatune
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 447
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rhythmbox
Version: 2.96-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: rhythmbox-plugins (<< 2.95.5)
Depends: rhythmbox (= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2), gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-peas-1.0
Breaks: rhythmbox-plugins (<< 2.95.5)
Description: Magnatune plugin for rhythmbox music player
 Rhythmbox is a very easy to use music playing and management program
 which supports a wide range of audio formats (including mp3 and ogg).
 Originally inspired by Apple's iTunes, the current version also supports
 Internet Radio, iPod integration and generic portable audio player
 support, Audio CD burning, Audio CD playback, music sharing, and
 Podcasts.
 .
 This package contains the Magnatune music store plugin.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libwnck22
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 352
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libwnck
Version: 1:2.30.7-0ubuntu1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.4), libx11-6, libxres1, libwnck-common
Description: Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files
 A library to use for writing pagers and task lists.
 .
 This package contains runtime files.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libexiv2-11
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2228
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: exiv2
Version: 0.22-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: exiv2
Description: EXIF/IPTC metadata manipulation library
 Exiv2 is a C++ library and a command line utility to manage image metadata.
 It provides fast and easy read and write access to the Exif, IPTC and XMP
 metadata of images in various formats
 .
 Exiv2 library provides:
  * fast read and write access to the Exif, IPTC, and XMP metadata of an image
  * an easy to use and extensively documented API
  * conversions of Exif and IPTC metadata to XMP and vice versa
  * a smart IPTC implementation that does not affect data that programs like
    Photoshop store in the same image segment
  * Exif Makernote support:
    - Makernote tags can be read and written just like any other metadata
    - a sophisticated write algorithm avoids corrupting the Makernote
  * a simple interface to extract previews embedded in RAW images and Exif
    thumbnails
  * set and delete methods for Exif thumbnails
Original-Maintainer: Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.exiv2.org

Package: libebook-1.2-12
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 661
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: evolution-data-server
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Replaces: libebook1.2-12
Provides: libebook1.2-12
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.14), libcamel-1.2-29 (>= 3.2), libcamel-1.2-29 (<< 3.3), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4)
Breaks: libebook1.2-12
Description: Client library for evolution address books
 This package is a client library for evolution addressbooks.
 .
 Evolution is the integrated mail, calendar, task and address book
 distributed suite from Novell, Inc.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: zenity-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1456
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: zenity
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu4
Replaces: zenity (<< 2.91.5-1~)
Breaks: zenity (<< 2.91.5-1~)
Description: Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts (common files)
 Zenity allows you to display GTK+ dialogs from shell scripts; it is a
 rewrite of the `gdialog' command from GNOME 1.
 .
 Zenity includes a gdialog wrapper script so that it can be used with
 legacy scripts.
 .
 This package contains architecture independent files.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Zenity
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>

Package: python-debtagshw
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 91
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: debtags
Version: 1.9+git20120320-0ubuntu1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Recommends: gir1.2-gudev-1.0, laptop-detect, sane-utils, python-cups
Description: Match debtags hardware:: tags against the actual hardware
 debtagshw provides a python library to match a given hardware:: debtag
 against the current system in order to verify that the system supports
 the hardware.
Homepage: http://wiki.debian.org/Debtags
Original-Maintainer: Enrico Zini <enrico@debian.org>

Package: libavahi-client3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 135
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.22), libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Avahi client library
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This package contains the library for Avahi's C API which  allows you
 to integrate mDNS/DNS-SD functionality into your application.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libavahi-client3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 134
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.22), libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Avahi client library
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This package contains the library for Avahi's C API which  allows you
 to integrate mDNS/DNS-SD functionality into your application.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libc-bin
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3479
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: eglibc
Version: 2.15-0ubuntu10.3
Replaces: libc0.1, libc0.3, libc6, libc6.1
Breaks: libc0.1 (<< 2.10), libc0.3 (<< 2.10), libc6 (<< 2.10), libc6.1 (<< 2.10)
Conffiles:
 /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf d4d833fd095fb7b90e1bb4a547f16de6
 /etc/default/nss d6d5d6f621fb3ead2548076ce81e309c
 /etc/bindresvport.blacklist d2d1b996add35b65f64a22e9c8413632
 /etc/gai.conf 629c0e2f8276b26c29b95f7ed53074d7
Description: Embedded GNU C Library: Binaries
 This package contains utility programs related to the GNU C Library.
 .
  * catchsegv: catch segmentation faults in programs
  * getconf: query system configuration variables
  * getent: get entries from administrative databases
  * iconv, iconvconfig: convert between character encodings
  * ldd, ldconfig: print/configure shared library dependencies
  * locale, localedef: show/generate locale definitions
  * rpcinfo: report RPC information
  * tzselect, zdump, zic: select/dump/compile time zones
Homepage: http://www.eglibc.org
Original-Maintainer: GNU Libc Maintainers <debian-glibc@lists.debian.org>

Package: linux-firmware
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 41266
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.79.1
Replaces: atmel-firmware, linux-restricted-common
Provides: atmel-firmware
Conflicts: atmel-firmware
Description: Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
 This package provides firmware used by Linux kernel drivers.

Package: librasqal3
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 517
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rasqal
Version: 0.9.28-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgmp10, libmhash2, libpcre3 (>= 8.10), libraptor2-0 (>= 2.0.4)
Suggests: rasqal-utils
Description: Rasqal RDF query library
 Rasqal is a C library providing support for querying the
 Resource Description Framework (RDF) including
 parsing query syntaxes, constructing the queries, executing them,
 returning result bindings and formatting results.  It supports the
 SPARQL RDF Query Language, RDF Data Query Language (RDQL) and LAQRS
 experimental query language extending SPARQL.
 .
 Rasqal is designed for performance, flexibility and embedding (no
 memory leaks) and to track ongoing RDF query language work.
Original-Maintainer: Dave Beckett <dajobe@debian.org>
Homepage: http://librdf.org/rasqal/

Package: libgupnp-1.0-4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 196
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gupnp
Version: 0.18.1-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgssdp-1.0-3 (>= 0.12.0), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.34.0-1~), libuuid1 (>= 2.16), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), shared-mime-info
Description: GObject-based library for UPnP
 A GObject-based API for doing UPnP transparently.
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gupnp.org

Package: libquvi-scripts
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 231
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.4.2-1
Description: library for parsing video download links (Lua scripts)
 libquvi is a library to parse Adobe flash video download links. It
 supports Youtube and other similar video websites. It provides access
 to functionality and data through an API, and does not enable or
 require the use of the flash technology.
 .
 This package contains the Lua scripts used to parse documents.
Original-Maintainer: Alejandro Garrido Mota <garridomota@gmail.com>
Homepage: http://quvi.sourceforge.net

Package: gconf2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 598
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gconf
Version: 3.2.5-0ubuntu2
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.14), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), gconf-service-backend (= 3.2.5-0ubuntu2), psmisc, dbus-x11, python
Suggests: gconf-defaults-service
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/gsettings-data-convert.desktop 7343144bfe67bf8570d6b4224b19e43d
Description: GNOME configuration database system (support tools)
 GConf is a configuration database system for storing application
 preferences. It supports default or mandatory settings set by the
 administrator, and changes to the database are instantly applied to all
 running applications. It is written for the GNOME desktop but doesn't
 require it.
 .
 This package contains the command line tools: gconftool and
 gconf-merge-tree.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: fonts-takao-pgothic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 6152
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-takao
Version: 003.02.01-5ubuntu1
Replaces: fonts-takao-gothic (<< 003.02.01-5ubuntu1), ttf-takao-gothic (<< 003.02.01-5), ttf-takao-pgothic (<< 003.02.01-5ubuntu1)
Provides: fonts-japanese-gothic
Conflicts: fonts-takao-gothic (<< 003.02.01-5ubuntu1), ttf-takao-gothic (<< 003.02.01-5), ttf-takao-pgothic (<< 003.02.01-5ubuntu1)
Description: Japanese TrueType font set, Takao P Gothic Fonts
 Takao Fonts are Japanese gothic and mincho scalable fonts. They are
 suitable for both display and printing. This package provides them in
 TrueType format.
 .
 Takao Fonts are based on IPA Fonts and IPAex Fonts. Takao's purpose is to
 make it possible to maintain and release the fonts by the community with
 changing their names.
 .
 This package includes Takao P Gothic.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/takao-fonts
Original-Maintainer: Debian Fonts Task Force <pkg-fonts-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: alsa-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 475
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: alsa-driver
Version: 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu1
Provides: alsa
Depends: module-init-tools (>= 3.2.1), linux-sound-base, udev
Recommends: alsa-utils
Suggests: apmd (>= 3.0.2-1), alsa-oss, oss-compat
Conffiles:
 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-modem.conf 83850631d180e0c064ee313d57cd7c86
 /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf 817bff6351a7321f5bbf000f39f587c0
 /etc/apm/scripts.d/alsa f83b2095c1d2a46d7eac161c5ff0373d
Description: ALSA driver configuration files
 This package contains various configuration files for
 the ALSA drivers.
 .
 For ALSA to work on a system with a given sound card,
 there must be an ALSA driver for that card in the kernel.
 Linux 2.6 as shipped in linux-image packages contains
 ALSA drivers for all supported sound cards in the form
 of loadable modules. A custom alsa-modules package can
 be built from the sources in the alsa-source package
 using the m-a utility (included in the module-assistant
 package). Please read the README.Debian file for more
 information about loading and building modules.
 .
 ALSA is the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
Homepage: http://www.alsa-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian ALSA Maintainers <pkg-alsa-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: mime-support
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: net
Installed-Size: 192
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.51-1ubuntu1
Recommends: file (>= 3.27-3)
Conflicts: a2ps (<< 4.10.4), metamail (<< 2.7-44)
Conffiles:
 /etc/mime.types 87d9979a76ee58b86b6183c4bfd9af94
 /etc/mailcap.order ba07e08a7fe3741d0b8339127963190e
Description: MIME files 'mime.types' & 'mailcap', and support programs
 As these files can be used by all MIME compliant programs, they
 have been moved into their own package that others can depend upon.
 .
 Other packages add themselves as viewers/editors/composers/etc by
 using the provided "update-mime" program.
 .
 In addition, the commands "see", "edit", "compose", and "print"
 will display, alter, create, and print (respectively) any file using
 a program determined from the entries in the mime.types and mailcap
 files.
Original-Maintainer: Brian White <bcwhite@pobox.com>

Package: guile-1.8-libs
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: lisp
Installed-Size: 2892
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: guile-1.8
Version: 1.8.8+1-6ubuntu2
Replaces: guile-1.8-dev (<< 1.8.8+1-3), guile-1.8-slib
Provides: guile-1.8-slib
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libgmp10, libltdl7 (>= 2.4), libreadline6 (>= 6.0)
Conflicts: guile-1.8-slib
Description: Core Guile libraries
 Guile is a Scheme implementation designed for real world programming,
 providing a rich Unix interface, a module system, an interpreter, and
 many extension languages.  Guile can be used as a standard #! style
 interpreter, via #!/usr/bin/guile, or as an extension language for
 other applications via libguile.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/
Original-Maintainer: Rob Browning <rlb@defaultvalue.org>

Package: libido3-0.1-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 90
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ido
Version: 0.3.4-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0)
Breaks: indicator-sound (<< 0.3.7)
Description: Shared library providing extra gtk menu items for display in
 system indicators
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by GTK+ 3 applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/ido

Package: libldap-2.4-2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 494
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: openldap
Version: 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libldap-2.3-0, libldap2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgssapi3-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libsasl2-2 (>= 2.1.24)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: ldap-utils (<= 2.1.23-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/ldap/ldap.conf 0b3f4d19d88498314478273ce10b0a70
Description: OpenLDAP libraries
 These are the run-time libraries for the OpenLDAP (Lightweight Directory
 Access Protocol) servers and clients.
Homepage: http://www.openldap.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian OpenLDAP Maintainers <pkg-openldap-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: zenity
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 324
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu4
Replaces: libgtkada2-bin (<< 2.12.0-4)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 (>= 1.3.10), libx11-6, zenity-common (= 3.4.0-0ubuntu4)
Breaks: libgtkada2-bin (<< 2.12.0-4)
Description: Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts
 Zenity allows you to display GTK+ dialogs from shell scripts; it is a
 rewrite of the `gdialog' command from GNOME 1.
 .
 Zenity includes a gdialog wrapper script so that it can be used with
 legacy scripts.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Zenity
Original-Maintainer: Ross Burton <ross@debian.org>

Package: libgoa-1.0-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 44
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gnome-online-accounts
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Description: library for GNOME Online Accounts - common files
 This package contains the GNOME Online Accounts service, which provides a
 centralized place for managing online accounts (Google, etc) for the
 GNOME desktop.
 .
 This package contains the translation files for the GOA library and daemon.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: https://live.gnome.org/OnlineAccounts

Package: unity-2d-spread
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 164
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: unity-2d
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-declarative (>= 4:4.7.0~rc1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libunity-2d-private0 (= 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2), unity-2d-common (= 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2), libqt4-svg
Description: Unity 2D Spread
 The Unity 2D spread allows you to display a quick thumbnailed view of open
 windows so you can quickly and effectively choose which one you want to
 switch to. It is part of Unity 2D and can not run  as a standalone application
 outside of the Unity 2D environment.
Original-Maintainer: Olivier Tilloy <olivier.tilloy@canonical.com>

Package: gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2109
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-base0.10
Version: 0.10.36-1ubuntu0.1
Replaces: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (<< 0.10.3+cvs20060814-0ubuntu4)
Provides: gstreamer0.10-audiosource, gstreamer0.10-videosource
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcdparanoia0 (>= 3.10.2+debian), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3), liborc-0.4-0 (>= 1:0.4.16), libtheora0 (>= 1.0), libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0-4), libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2), libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.2), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36)
Suggests: gvfs
Description: GStreamer plugins from the "base" set
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains the GStreamer plugins from the "base" set, an
 essential exemplary set of elements.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Gstreamer-Decoders: application/ogg; application/x-annodex; application/x-***; application/x-ogg-avi; application/x-ogm-audio; application/x-ogm-text; application/x-ogm-video; application/x-ssa; application/x-subtitle; application/x-subtitle-dks; application/x-subtitle-mpl2; application/x-subtitle-qttext; application/x-subtitle-sami; application/x-subtitle-tmplayer; audio/x-vorbis; video/x-theora
Gstreamer-Elements: adder, appsink, appsrc, audioconvert, audiorate, audioresample, audiotestsrc, cdparanoiasrc, decodebin, decodebin2, encodebin, ffmpegcolorspace, gdpdepay, gdppay, giosink, giosrc, giostreamsink, giostreamsrc, multifdsink, oggaviparse, oggdemux, oggmux, oggparse, ogmaudioparse, ogmtextparse, ogmvideoparse, playbin, playbin2, playsink, ssaparse, subparse, subtitleoverlay, tcpclientsink, tcpclientsrc, tcpserversink, tcpserversrc, theoradec, theoraenc, theoraparse, uridecodebin, videorate, videoscale, videotestsrc, volume, vorbisdec, vorbisenc, vorbisparse, vorbistag
Gstreamer-Encoders: application/ogg; application/x-gdp; audio/x-vorbis; video/x-theora
Gstreamer-Uri-Sinks: appsink, file
Gstreamer-Uri-Sources: appsrc, cdda, file
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: hplip-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 9354
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: hplip
Version: 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1
Depends: python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), xz-utils
Suggests: hplip
Description: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - data files
 This package contains data files and PPDs for the HP Linux Printing and
 Imaging System.
Original-Maintainer: Debian HPIJS and HPLIP maintainers <pkg-hpijs-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

Package: libgphoto2-l10n
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: localization
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libgphoto2
Version: 2.4.13-1ubuntu1.2
Replaces: libgphoto2-2 (<= 2.4.10.1-4)
Breaks: libgphoto2-2 (<= 2.4.10.1-4)
Description: gphoto2 digital camera library - localized messages
 The gphoto2 library can be used by applications to access various
 digital camera models, via standard protocols such as USB Mass Storage
 and PTP, or vendor-specific protocols.
 .
 This package contains the localized messages for the library.
Homepage: http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/
Original-Maintainer: Debian PhotoTools Maintainers <pkg-phototools-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libkrb5-26-heimdal
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 643
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: heimdal
Version: 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2
Depends: libasn1-8-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcomerr2 (>= 1.41.11), libhcrypto4-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libheimbase1-heimdal (>= 1.6~git20120311), libhx509-5-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libroken18-heimdal (>= 1.4.0+git20110226), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libwind0-heimdal (>= 1.6~git20120311)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Heimdal Kerberos - libraries
 Heimdal is a free implementation of Kerberos 5 that aims to be
 compatible with MIT Kerberos.
 .
 This package contains the Kerberos 5 library.
Original-Maintainer: Brian May <bam@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.h5l.org/

Package: libmhash2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 244
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mhash
Version: 0.9.9.9-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: Library for cryptographic hashing and message authentication
 Mhash is a library that provides a uniform interface to a large
 number of hash algorithms.  These algorithms can be used to compute
 checksums, message digests, and other signatures.  The HMAC support
 implements the basics for message authentication, following RFC 2104.
 Mhash also provides several key-generation algorithms, including
 those of OpenPGP (RFC 2440).  Further information is available at
 http://mhash.sourceforge.net/.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Chris Hanson <cph@debian.org>

Package: libdbusmenu-gtk4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 172
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdbusmenu
Version: 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbusmenu-glib4 (>= 0.5.90), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: library for passing menus over DBus - GTK+ version
 libdbusmenu passes a menu structure across DBus so that a program can
 create a menu simply without worrying about how it is displayed on the
 other side of the bus.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by GTK+ applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/dbusmenu
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libnss3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3012
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nss
Version: 3.13.1.with.ckbi.1.88-1ubuntu6.1
Replaces: libnss3-1d
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libnspr4 (>= 4.8.6), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libnss3-1d (<< 3.12.9~b2), sunbird
Description: Network Security Service libraries
 This is a set of libraries designed to support cross-platform development
 of security-enabled client and server applications. It can support SSLv2
 and  v4, TLS, PKCS #5, #7, #11, #12, S/MIME, X.509 v3 certificates and
 other security standards.
Homepage: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/pki/nss/
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of Mozilla-related packages <pkg-mozilla-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xml-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 260
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.13
Depends: sgml-base (>= 1.17), sed (>= 4.1.2-8)
Suggests: debhelper (>= 4.1.75)
Description: XML infrastructure and XML catalog file support
 This package creates the XML infrastructure directories and provides
 XML catalog file support in compliance with the current Debian XML
 Policy draft:
 .
   * infrastructure directories:
      - /etc/xml
      - /usr/share/xml/{declaration,entities,misc,schema}
      - /usr/local/share/xml/{declaration,entities,misc,schema}
 .
   * XML catalog schema: OASIS XML Catalog Committee Specification 1.0
 .
   * update-xmlcatalog(8): tool for maintaining the root XML catalog
     file and the package XML catalog files in the '/etc/xml' directory
     as well as local XML catalog files.
 .
   * dh_installxmlcatalogs(1): debhelper tool for installing local XML
     catalog files and registering XML entities in package XML catalog
     files and the root XML catalog file (requires debhelper package)
Original-Maintainer: Debian XML/SGML Group <debian-xml-sgml-pkgs@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgmlib0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 62
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gmtk
Version: 1.0.5-1
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libpulse-mainloop-glib0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: libgmlib0-dbg (= 1.0.5-1)
Description: gnome-mplayer library (shared library)
 A set of functions used by gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplyer. It provides
 functions to manipulate audio devices and manage configuration settings.
 .
 This package provides the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/gmtk/

Package: sysvinit-utils
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 260
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sysvinit
Version: 2.88dsf-13.10ubuntu11.1
Replaces: last, sysvinit (<= 2.86.ds1-65)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libselinux1 (>= 1.32)
Recommends: upstart (>= 0.6.3-4)
Suggests: sash
Conflicts: chkconfig (<< 11.0-79.1-2), last, sysvconfig
Description: System-V-like utilities
 This package contains the important System-V-like utilities.
 .
 Specifically, this package includes:
 killall5, last, lastb, mesg, pidof, service, sulogin
Homepage: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/sysvinit
Original-Maintainer: Debian sysvinit maintainers <pkg-sysvinit-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libunity-2d-private0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1496
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: unity-2d
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu1.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbusmenu-qt2 (>= 0.5.1), libdconf-qt0 (>= 0.0.0.110722), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgeis1 (>= 1.0.8), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libindicator3-7, libnux-2.0-0, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.6.1), libqt4-declarative (>= 4:4.7.0~rc1), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-opengl (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtbamf1 (>= 0.2.1), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtdee2 (>= 0.2.4), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libunity-core-5.0-5 (>= 4.14.2), libwnck-3-0 (>= 2.91.6), libx11-6, libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxext6, libxfixes3 (>= 1:5.0-4ubuntu4), libxi6
Description: Unity 2D shared library
 This library is used to host common code used by several Unity 2D components
 It is only used internally, there is no use case for it outside of the unity-2d
 project.
Original-Maintainer: Olivier Tilloy <olivier.tilloy@canonical.com>

Package: libicu48
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 21664
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: icu
Version: 4.8.1.1-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1)
Description: International Components for Unicode
 ICU is a C++ and C library that provides robust and full-featured
 Unicode and locale support.  This package contains the runtime
 libraries for ICU.
Original-Maintainer: Jay Berkenbilt <qjb@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.icu-project.org

Package: libpackagekit-glib2-14
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 353
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: packagekit
Version: 0.7.2-4ubuntu3
Depends: libarchive12, libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9)
Recommends: python-aptdaemon.pkcompat | packagekit (= 0.7.2-4ubuntu3)
Description: Library for accessing PackageKit using GLib
 PackageKit allows performing simple software management tasks over a DBus
 interface e.g. refreshing the cache, updating, installing and removing
 software packages or searching for multimedia codecs and file handlers.
 .
 This package provides an advanced library to access PackageKit using GLib.
 It makes use of only async D-Bus calls and provides high level tasks which
 peform the "transaction dance".
Homepage: http://www.packagekit.org
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klumpp <matthias@tenstral.net>

Package: cron
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 301
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0pl1-120ubuntu4
Provides: cron-daemon
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), upstart-job, debianutils (>= 1.7), adduser, lsb-base (>= 3.0-10), libpam-runtime (>= 1.0.1-11)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Suggests: anacron (>= 2.0-1), logrotate, checksecurity, exim4 | postfix | mail-transport-agent
Breaks: dpkg (<< 1.15.4)
Conffiles:
 /etc/cron.weekly/.placeholder e5e12910bf011222160404d7bdb824f2
 /etc/init/cron.conf 1ed11393cd5e5e45d7d14c0e9d028fde
 /etc/cron.hourly/.placeholder e5e12910bf011222160404d7bdb824f2
 /etc/cron.monthly/.placeholder e5e12910bf011222160404d7bdb824f2
 /etc/default/cron 7bd39371e1c10e74dd3d37a58cc186f8
 /etc/pam.d/cron c0914a9d5dfaf3d5b09f83045e8bee93
 /etc/cron.daily/.placeholder e5e12910bf011222160404d7bdb824f2
 /etc/cron.daily/standard a28d268048a6d0ab2903751578028470
 /etc/cron.d/.placeholder e5e12910bf011222160404d7bdb824f2
 /etc/crontab 8f111d100ea459f68d333d63a8ef2205
Description: process scheduling daemon
 The cron daemon is a background process that runs particular programs at
 particular times (for example, every minute, day, week, or month), as
 specified in a crontab. By default, users may also create crontabs of
 their own so that processes are run on their behalf.
 .
 Output from the commands is usually mailed to the system administrator
 (or to the user in question); you should probably install a mail system
 as well so that you can receive these messages.
 .
 This cron package is configured by default to do some basic daily system
 maintenance tasks. Other packages, such as checksecurity, can provide further
 maintenance tasks.
Homepage: http://ftp.isc.org/isc/cron/
Original-Maintainer: Javier Fernandez-Sanguino Pen~a <jfs@debian.org>

Package: libqt4-xml
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 435
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Description: Qt 4 XML module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtXml module provides a stream reader and writer for XML documents,
 and C++ implementations of SAX and DOM.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-xml
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 421
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
Description: Qt 4 XML module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 The QtXml module provides a stream reader and writer for XML documents,
 and C++ implementations of SAX and DOM.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-system-service
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 126
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <mvo@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.2.2
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-apt (>= 0.7.0), python-dbus, policykit-1
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.ubuntu.SystemService.conf 5e2e7a715d949ef668f550d60ba9f288
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.hostname1.conf 362ed0a84baf12af7fd742cd6f414e6f
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.locale1.conf 519e5bf4c67f0e973bbd3898b60d48dd
Description: Dbus service to set various system-wide configurations
 This package implements system wide proxy settings.

Package: libgnome-keyring0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 201
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgnome-keyring
Version: 3.2.2-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgnome-keyring-common (= 3.2.2-2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: gnome-keyring
Breaks: gnome-keyring (<< 3.0)
Description: GNOME keyring services library
 gnome-keyring is a daemon in the session, similar to ssh-agent,
 and other applications can use it to store passwords and other
 sensitive information.
 .
 The program can manage several keyrings, each with its own master
 password, and there is also a session keyring which is never stored to
 disk, but forgotten when the session ends.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries for GNOME.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring

Package: xserver-xorg-input-all
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 61
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xorg
Version: 1:7.6+12ubuntu1
Depends: xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse, xserver-xorg-input-wacom
Description: X.Org X server -- input driver metapackage
 This package depends on the full suite of input drivers for the X.Org X server
 (Xorg).  It does not provide any drivers itself, and may be removed if you wish
 to only have certain drivers installed.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: multiarch-support
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 201
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: eglibc
Version: 2.15-0ubuntu10.3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-2)
Description: Transitional package to ensure multiarch compatibility
 This is a transitional package used to ensure multiarch support is present
 in ld.so before unpacking libraries to the multiarch directories.  It can
 be removed once nothing on the system depends on it.
Homepage: http://www.eglibc.org
Original-Maintainer: GNU Libc Maintainers <debian-glibc@lists.debian.org>

Package: network-manager-pptp-gnome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 156
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: network-manager-pptp
Version: 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 2.20.3), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnm-glib-vpn1 (>= 0.8.998), libnm-util2 (>= 0.8.998), network-manager-pptp (= 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu1)
Description: network management framework (PPTP plugin GNOME GUI)
 NetworkManager is a system network service that manages your network devices
 and connections, attempting to keep active network connectivity when
 available. It manages ethernet, WiFi, mobile broadband (WWAN), and PPPoE
 devices, and provides VPN integration with a variety of different VPN
 services.
 .
 This package provides the GNOME bits of NetworkManager's PPTP plugin.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: fontconfig-config
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 294
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fontconfig
Version: 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1
Replaces: fontconfig (<< 2.3.2-2)
Depends: ucf (>= 0.29), ttf-dejavu-core | ttf-bitstream-vera | ttf-freefont | gsfonts-x11
Conflicts: fontconfig (<< 2.3.2-2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/fonts/conf.d/README 296384642206e0c9952d5c73a5451eec
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf 60ef22ca1f56543131eddee764383b46
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/11-lcd-filter-lcddefault.conf 34d7cffd14602241d09f23b0d1a39521
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-hinting.conf 4d1fb88a99c516270526c8dca5764df8
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-hinting-slight.conf 4d7df8529053d526a503b472ee42b2b3
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf a6737024098d0bdc74b70846d4b99fe9
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/40-nonlatin.conf d12a86bf977f5714f90ec15a3d2cffd4
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf a3198f34365f978c1fb5355a92e4ef94
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-antialias.conf d77e6cfb9608490da012671c25213fe4
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-no-sub-pixel.conf d06c13e792afb20a06528d23e6542459
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/65-fonts-persian.conf 7df3a06989afcf1ecd9a8f44c9bf5d63
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/90-synthetic.conf 7659edb861f44ff8e9f4e31567d24e47
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/30-urw-aliases.conf c6c33cfde9f637e1d2b8cad9353df6dc
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf 5fe723b1fde478085868af26461bcf58
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/80-delicious.conf 1c0cbfdceb6bc7a55668c11f03b0710b
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/70-yes-bitmaps.conf 91c414090c7d8bfe557785fe845cb6bd
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-unhinted.conf 7bdecdf76d7bb22cd39e3b18bcbcc28d
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/45-latin.conf 8d9a57e7891ecc9d6f0806a3e7c204a1
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/20-unhint-small-vera.conf b975a96cc427cde633cbdedc4012aa22
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-hinting-full.conf 65b0e8b7e1392797850856d8411d7272
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf cacb7572b778448d592501d03a7f96fd
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/65-nonlatin.conf 03c4dfb9ed911a0cb0fb471ddbf63ba9
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/49-sansserif.conf 22278b0b48e5864d9c7fcbc178da0db3
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/60-latin.conf 2a898e836efee4347362e1e7f09cd0d6
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-hinting-medium.conf b663214dd84d0f5c4e279b153e0b38f9
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/25-unhint-nonlatin.conf 62953912e2a45ea9a1ef4d8a400b2894
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/50-user.conf 0165add6524289f6eb0461ba0be73be2
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/70-force-bitmaps.conf 6423e63e204d4ea4629cd3f58636fcdc
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-unifont.conf 49a6cb52e1cf23e0f691807a3e8c105d
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/20-fix-globaladvance.conf fbad2da072b8609477d89a59a167705a
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/70-no-bitmaps.conf dccfa658875eea3b30514d7a8bc306bc
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/65-khmer.conf ce66ea0c26f43091ab70092f3f7024d4
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf d526b41cd9b4d5e09ab4044a39b4c038
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/51-local.conf a2fa562c168c2c4cc0c2480bfdc0f8eb
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/30-metric-aliases.conf 64accc211b62e4fb7da141d8c1c271b3
 /etc/fonts/fonts.dtd 9a099c7722190e00548c0d8375bdc24b
 /etc/fonts/fonts.conf 4c841acd3dd065819b23a0fc077d783c
Description: generic font configuration library - configuration
 Fontconfig is a font configuration and customization library, which
 does not depend on the X Window System. It is designed to locate
 fonts within the system and select them according to requirements
 specified by applications.
 .
 This package contains the configuration files and scripts for fontconfig.
Original-Maintainer: Keith Packard <keithp@debian.org>

Package: python-oauth
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 91
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.0.1-3build1
Provides: python2.7-oauth
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python library implementing of the OAuth protocol
 python-oauth implements OAuth, which is an open protocol to allow API
 authentication in a simple and standard method from desktop and web
 applications.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Python Modules Team <python-modules-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/oauth

Package: libedit2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 182
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libedit
Version: 2.11-20080614-3ubuntu2
Depends: libbsd0 (>= 0.0), libc6 (>= 2.14), libtinfo5
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: BSD editline and history libraries
 The editline library provides generic line editing and
 history functions.
 .
 It slightly resembles GNU readline
Homepage: http://ftp.netbsd.org/pub/NetBSD/NetBSD-current/src/lib/libedit/
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: libxtst6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 69
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxtst
Version: 2:1.2.0-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6, libxext6, x11-common
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Testing -- Record extension library
 libXtst provides an X Window System client interface to the Record
 extension to the X protocol.
 .
 The Record extension allows X clients to synthesise input events, which
 is useful for automated testing.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXtst
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libdate-calc-xs-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 210
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 6.2-1build1
Replaces: libdate-calc-perl (<< 6.2-1)
Depends: perl (>= 5.14.2-3build1), perlapi-5.14.2, libc6 (>= 2.4), libdate-calc-perl (>= 6.2), libbit-vector-perl (>= 7.1), libcarp-clan-perl
Breaks: libdate-calc-perl (<< 6.2-1)
Description: Perl library for accessing dates
 Date::Calc::XS is a C/XS-based implementation of the Date::Calc Perl module.
 It interfaces with a C library to provide a wide variety of calculations
 based on the Gregorian calendar. This package is never used directly. See
 Date::Calc's documentation (libdate-calc-perl) for usage details.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Date-Calc-XS/

Package: libwpg-0.2-2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 220
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libwpg
Version: 0.2.1-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0), libwpd-0.9-9
Description: WordPerfect graphics import/convert library (shared library)
 Libwpg is a collection of library and tools to work with graphics in WPG
 (WordPerfect Graphics) format. WPG is the format used among others in Corel
 sofware, such as WordPerfect(tm) and Presentations(tm).
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Rene Engelhard <rene@debian.org>

Package: libcdparanoia0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 153
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cdparanoia
Version: 3.10.2+debian-10ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: audio extraction tool for sampling CDs (library)
 An audio extraction tool for sampling CDs. Unlike similar programs such as
 cdda2wav, cdparanoia goes to great lengths to try to extract the audio
 information without any artifacts such as jitter.
 .
 This package contains the library of cdparanoia, so that its routines
 can be used by other programs.
Homepage: http://www.xiph.org/paranoia/
Original-Maintainer: Optical Media Tools Team <pkg-opt-media-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpostproc52
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 237
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libav
Version: 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: libavutil51 (>= 4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) | libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.8.3), libavutil51 (<< 4:0.8.3-99) | libavutil-extra-51 (<< 4:0.8.3.99), libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Libav video postprocessing library
 Libav is a complete, cross-platform solution to decode, encode, record,
 convert and stream audio and video.
 .
 This is the video postprocessing library from Libav.
Homepage: http://libav.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian multimedia packages maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-docs
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 38055
Maintainer: Ubuntu Documentation Team <ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 12.04.6
Depends: yelp
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.6)
Description: Ubuntu Desktop Guide
 This package holds the official Ubuntu-specific documentation, maintained
 by the Ubuntu Documentation Team. The documentation can be viewed using
 Yelp, the GNOME help browser.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc

Package: nano
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 604
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.2.6-1
Replaces: pico
Provides: editor
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libncursesw5 (>= 5.7+20100313), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Suggests: spell
Breaks: alpine-pico (<= 2.00+dfsg-5)
Conflicts: pico
Conffiles:
 /etc/nanorc fc57b93c907fefbccf12317d40b4a204
Description: small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico
 GNU nano is an easy-to-use text editor originally designed as a replacement
 for Pico, the ncurses-based editor from the non-free mailer package Pine
 (itself now available under the Apache License as Alpine).
 .
 However, nano also implements many features missing in pico, including:
  - feature toggles;
  - interactive search and replace (with regular expression support);
  - go to line (and column) command;
  - auto-indentation and color syntax-highlighting;
  - filename tab-completion and support for multiple buffers;
  - full internationalization support.
Original-Maintainer: Jordi Mallach <jordi@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.nano-editor.org/

Package: libindicate5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 136
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libindicate
Version: 0.6.92-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libindicate
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0)
Conflicts: libindicate
Description: library for raising indicators via DBus
 A small library for applications to raise "flags" on DBus for other components
 of the desktop to pick up and visualize.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libindicate
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: dconf-gsettings-backend
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 81
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: d-conf
Version: 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libdconf0 (<< 0.7.3-2)
Provides: gsettings-backend
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), dconf-service (>= 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1), dconf-service (<< 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1.1~), libdconf0 (= 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1)
Breaks: libdconf0 (<< 0.7.3-2), libglib2.0-0 (<< 2.30)
Description: simple configuration storage system - GSettings back-end
 DConf is a low-level key/value database designed for storing desktop
 environment settings.
 .
 This package contains a back-end for GSettings. It is needed by
 applications accessing settings through GSettings to set custom values
 and listen for changes.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/dconf
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 62
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gdk-pixbuf
Version: 2.26.1-1
Replaces: gir1.0-gtk-2.0 (<< 2.21.3), gir1.2-gtk-2.0 (<< 2.21.3)
Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.25.2)
Conflicts: gir1.0-gdkpixbuf-2.0
Description: GDK Pixbuf library - GObject-Introspection
 The GDK Pixbuf library provides:
  - Image loading and saving facilities.
  - Fast scaling and compositing of pixbufs.
  - Simple animation loading (ie. animated GIFs)
 .
 It can be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate
 dynamic bindings.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/

Package: inputattach
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: joystick
Version: 1:1.4.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Breaks: joystick (<< 20051019-6)
Description: utility to connect serial-attached peripherals to the input subsystem
 inputattach connects legacy serial-attached input peripherals to the input
 subsystem: keyboards, mice, joysticks, touch-screens...
 .
 Amongst other things this allows legacy mice to be accessed via the
 /dev/input/mice multiplexer.
 .
 Supported devices include:
  * Serial-attached keyboards including the Apple Newton keyboard, DEC LK201
    / LK401 keyboards, the Stowaway keyboard, Sun type 4 and 5 keyboards,
    standard PS/2 keyboards with a serial adapter
  * Serial mice using Genius, Logitech, Microsoft or Mouse Systems protocols
  * Serial-attached touchscreens including those manufactured by 3M, ELO,
    Fujitsu, Penmount, Touchright, Touchwindow
  * Serial-attached joysticks including I-Force, SpaceBall, SpaceOrb, Gravis
    Stinger, WingMan Warrior
  * The Handykey Twiddler used as a joystick or a chording keyboard
Original-Maintainer: Stephen Kitt <steve@sk2.org>
Homepage: https://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxconsole/

Package: aspell
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 380
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.60.7~20110707-1
Replaces: aspell-bin (<< 0.60.3-2), aspell-hi (<= 0.01-1), aspell-mr (<= 0.10-1)
Provides: aspell-bin
Depends: libaspell15 (= 0.60.7~20110707-1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libncursesw5 (>= 5.6+20070908), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libtinfo5, dictionaries-common (>> 0.40)
Recommends: aspell-en | aspell-dictionary | aspell6a-dictionary
Suggests: aspell-doc, spellutils
Breaks: aspell-bin (<< 0.60.3-2)
Description: GNU Aspell spell-checker
 GNU Aspell is a spell-checker which can be used either as a standalone
 application or embedded in other programs.  Its main feature is that it
 does a much better job of suggesting possible spellings than just about
 any other spell-checker available for the English language, including
 Ispell and Microsoft Word.  It also has many other technical
 enhancements over Ispell such as using shared memory for dictionaries
 and intelligently handling personal dictionaries when more than one
 Aspell process is open at once.
 .
 Aspell is designed to be a drop-in replacement for Ispell.
Original-Maintainer: Brian Nelson <pyro@debian.org>
Homepage: http://aspell.net/

Package: libnspr4-0d
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 78
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nspr
Version: 4.8.9-1ubuntu2.3
Depends: libnspr4 (= 4.8.9-1ubuntu2.3)
Description: NetScape Portable Runtime Library
 This library provides platform independent non-GUI operating system
 facilities including:
  * threads,
  * thread synchronisation,
  * normal file I/O and network I/O,
  * interval timing and calendar time,
  * basic memory management (malloc and free),
  * shared library linking.
 .
 This package contains versions symbolic links for Debian compatbility
Homepage: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/nspr/
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of Mozilla-related packages <pkg-mozilla-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: linux-generic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: metapackages
Installed-Size: 31
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux-meta
Version: 3.2.0.32.35
Depends: linux-image-generic (= 3.2.0.32.35)
Description: Complete Generic Linux kernel
 This package will always depend on the latest complete generic Linux kernel
 available.

Package: firefox-locale-zh-hans
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 510
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: firefox
Version: 16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: language-pack-zh-hans-base
Description: Simplified Chinese language pack for Firefox
 This package contains Simplified Chinese translations and search plugins
 for Firefox

Package: acpi-support
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 136
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.140
Depends: x11-xserver-utils, acpid (>= 1.0.4-1ubuntu4), hdparm, lsb-base (>= 1.3-9ubuntu3), powermgmt-base, laptop-detect, dmidecode (>= 2.7-1), libc6 (>= 2.4), pm-utils, consolekit
Recommends: toshset, radeontool, xinput, wireless-tools
Conflicts: uswsusp (<= 0.2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/acpi/batterybtn.sh 40b336a6c743ad0ea0ae5d9e5886d16b
 /etc/acpi/asus-brn-down.sh 05f15b50786169b7610704436bc028ff
 /etc/acpi/prevbtn.sh 9d526ece3cce8c09a0e2188ec9fa6579
 /etc/acpi/asus-brn-up.sh daab39c9404757cb76a64391d4952739
 /etc/acpi/playbtn.sh a17421cdbcc499c062206d922c0cdd96
 /etc/acpi/events/lenovo-undock 4745d281ecd8026ea03e2b8aabf9d247
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-media-eject 2970874c4951c9bc444d68d9e5de0482
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-battery 80aaebb748b0a605c7cfc3812d5fecb5
 /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn e08f3699d8fcd56580776844a13d94ca
 /etc/acpi/events/videobtn 20f58f12d6b24476029b1bb93bf0c3c8
 /etc/acpi/events/thinkpad-cmos 6ada4fc0d4c67b6363a6d564e0e5f13b
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-www 99903445402f2d0fab21116512ad7709
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-prev 1a1144a0fa56f3e7aa63bbf23176fd70
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-hibernate dcff86fb99be31efcce1b9c7675517ca
 /etc/acpi/events/battery aae0d8e731fe2a1a512b774182a0618c
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-rotate 65cac2e807f9587c3b55f48485be6c9a
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-brightness-up fe2ed3c38169476cfe5e36bf2da84363
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-media 58c7b76026d5687669e122f480fe4a33
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-wireless-on 3b56684384dfe99a2a8facdbb91cda38
 /etc/acpi/events/panasonic-lockbtn d2bc48abf7c51742e286d9b83086c29a
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-wireless-off 6598947a552de0811797c2a8dda1811f
 /etc/acpi/events/ac 06f67e588fb37eaff6ea9d50cf333fd6
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-next 387b27f9f5f61633e3a7087bcfd8e827
 /etc/acpi/events/ibm-wireless 02e8c71a351441b5eee01295d7b6f226
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-keyboard-backlight-down 69fda23d9000b89b1c63d7519fc01052
 /etc/acpi/events/lenovo-touchpad 24b0fbc17b66fc67b20f58b0177f8115
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-touchpad a9dfc4a298351116032041c34e1e20f9
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-ibutton f47893dc117321f16b97ea19323ef5c9
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-f8sv-touchpad 6ea48dcbc3ca1e9cfe67477b9c8a4634
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-keyboard-backlight-up a2f58b5ef417e6899a85d6a7046b6dd5
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-lock 44cdfc610ad91b7b90c383d7db02a018
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-play ceb6e57b674ad47dce5d509279570aeb
 /etc/acpi/events/lenovo-touchpad2 a5b738cf34ab88bd07a3dbbf4cd9d9f1
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-mail 4f8f0bf6e8b1717ae6ba1fd43a06c103
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-brightness-down 670e3a8150a50693e8ce06e1d845f237
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-stop 6d5d10260e927f2cdfdcbf3f8ffd7776
 /etc/acpi/events/asus-video 221987138c1de7784cae338aefebfb16
 /etc/acpi/events/tosh-wireless fdd34ccab360946bfcb591721c1ff748
 /etc/acpi/events/sleepbtn 8c17877f478940266326dc272347df64
 /etc/acpi/lid.sh 0d512abc7b1ded9006e2b0028f91b630
 /etc/acpi/asus-touchpad.sh fb093a871d15b8fc7c2345f25e9d19e5
 /etc/acpi/nextbtn.sh b873d3a1ed88d4d5e48bba2f3a2cacdf
 /etc/acpi/videobtn.sh 2277cf5e4326ce136bf904482baf4ed7
 /etc/acpi/thinkpad-stretchortouchpad.sh 3dc5ecb3fe735bf87f1d99d106765a0b
 /etc/acpi/lockbtn.sh 9823b34214e12d3139c77787d7ac9d3a
 /etc/acpi/stopbtn.sh a017ac080e7e7ea302acaa74277289c5
 /etc/acpi/rotatescreen.sh cfb5293f145d5c93b483e2c1bc938dfc
 /etc/acpi/asus-keyboard-backlight.sh e39fd5c9c93d49d66463e4c482d0c7fa
 /etc/acpi/tosh-wireless.sh b61716d95c6873f3deb6584344e7f58b
 /etc/acpi/undock.sh 5c97c8f313160055a3e61e6c72dd521a
 /etc/acpi/webbtn.sh dca08d40d1612271381e85aaacc95b06
 /etc/acpi/power.sh e8535a40f03bcaf9e8d6c138b67210d3
 /etc/acpi/ibm-wireless.sh beefa7ca7799c4a5fa63d5c3138ac6c9
 /etc/acpi/sleepbtn.sh e3e6dc4487ee8bc3b191d6642777e48b
 /etc/acpi/ejectbtn.sh de6f4a835b32cbad5d17c77af327bada
 /etc/acpi/sleep.sh bb9a2a96911a1bfbd2dc725a00092a88
 /etc/acpi/mailbtn.sh 43bb84c88df48a1da7141e1f0353035c
 /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh ce58b608d876edc5dd461440d77d7b22
 /etc/acpi/mediabtn.sh 631bfced327d67f2d2a225e02f4b8bb4
 /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh 8acf13fb41c9506cafabdac15fe4326e
 /etc/acpi/asus-wireless.sh 317925e1305250929f01e52db6c6dc53
 /etc/default/acpi-support 68b9ed124fb8a7b6a7296dd38ead7806
 /etc/init.d/acpi-support e2023e93fdc2f17aaa9758085af7fb73
Description: scripts for handling many ACPI events
 This package contains scripts to react to various ACPI events. It only
 includes scripts for events that can be supported with some level of
 safety cross platform.
 .
 It is able to:
  * Detect loss and gain of AC power, lid closure, and the press of a
    number of specific buttons (on Asus, IBM, Lenovo, Panasonic, Sony
    and Toshiba laptops).
  * Suspend, hibernate and resume the computer, with workarounds for
    hardware that needs it.
  * On some laptops, set screen brightness.
Original-Maintainer: Bart Samwel <bart@samwel.tk>

Package: libwnck-3-0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 334
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libwnck3
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.4), libx11-6, libxres1, libwnck-3-common
Description: Window Navigator Construction Kit - runtime files
 A library to use for writing pagers and task lists.
 .
 This package contains runtime files.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-input-mouse
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 131
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:1.7.1-1build3
Provides: xorg-driver-input
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), xorg-input-abi-16, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- mouse input driver
 This package provides the driver for mouse input devices.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-input-mouse driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: fuse-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 40
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fuse
Version: 2.8.6-2ubuntu2
Depends: fuse
Description: Filesystem in Userspace (transitional package)
 Package to ease upgrading from older fuse-utils packages to the new fuse
 package.
 .
 This package can be purged at anytime once the fuse package has been installed.
Homepage: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Daniel Baumann <daniel.baumann@progress-technologies.net>

Package: kerneloops-daemon
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: kerneloops
Version: 0.12+git20090217-1ubuntu19
Replaces: kerneloops (<< 0.12+git20090217-1ubuntu2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), adduser
Recommends: apport
Conflicts: kerneloops (<< 0.12+git20090217-1ubuntu2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init.d/kerneloops 4295e0b4136f989b022b3c2475866519
 /etc/default/kerneloops 40c5f85d0a7769dc841d41f93756a98d
 /etc/kerneloops.conf 6fb908bd3381b55ee942b261a701aea4
Description: kernel oops tracker
 kerneloops is a daemon that collects kernel crash information and then
 submits the extracted signature to the kerneloops.org website for
 statistical analysis and presentation to the Linux kernel developers.
Homepage: http://www.kerneloops.org/
Original-Maintainer: Matthew Wilcox <willy@debian.org>

Package: libcryptsetup4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 176
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cryptsetup
Version: 2:1.4.1-2ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libdevmapper1.02.1 (>= 2:1.02.36), libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.6-3), libuuid1 (>= 2.16), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10-0.1)
Description: disk encryption support - shared library
 Cryptsetup provides an interface for configuring encryption on block
 devices (such as /home or swap partitions), using the Linux kernel
 device mapper target dm-crypt. It features integrated Linux Unified Key
 Setup (LUKS) support.
 .
 This package provides the libcryptsetup shared library.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Cryptsetup Team <pkg-cryptsetup-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libisccc80
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bind9
Version: 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libbind0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libisc83
Conflicts: libbind0, libbind9-41
Description: Command Channel Library used by BIND
 The Berkeley Internet Name Domain (BIND) implements an Internet domain
 name server.  BIND is the most widely-used name server software on the
 Internet, and is supported by the Internet Software Consortium, www.isc.org.
 This package delivers the libisccc shared library used by BIND's daemons
 and clients, particularly rndc.
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: remmina-plugin-rdp
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 114
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: remmina
Version: 1.0.0-1ubuntu6.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libfreerdp1 (>= 1.0~beta5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), remmina (= 1.0.0-1ubuntu6.1), libfreerdp-plugins-standard
Description: RDP plugin for remmina remote desktop client
 Remmina is a remote desktop connection client able to display and control a
 remote desktop session.
 .
 This package contains the RDP plugin for Remmina.
Homepage: http://remmina.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Luca Falavigna <dktrkranz@debian.org>

Package: libice6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 137
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libice
Version: 2:1.0.7-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), x11-common
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Inter-Client Exchange library
 This package provides the main interface to the X11 Inter-Client Exchange
 library, which allows for communication of data between X clients.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libICE
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libice6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 135
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libice
Version: 2:1.0.7-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), x11-common
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Inter-Client Exchange library
 This package provides the main interface to the X11 Inter-Client Exchange
 library, which allows for communication of data between X clients.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libICE
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-libxml2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 900
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxml2
Version: 2.7.8.dfsg-5.1ubuntu4.2
Provides: python2.7-libxml2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8)
Description: Python bindings for the GNOME XML library
 XML is a metalanguage to let you design your own markup language.
 A regular markup language defines a way to describe information in
 a certain class of documents (eg HTML). XML lets you define your
 own customized markup languages for many classes of document. It
 can do this because it's written in SGML, the international standard
 metalanguage for markup languages.
 .
 This package contains the files needed to use the GNOME XML library
 in Python programs.
Homepage: http://xmlsoft.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian XML/SGML Group <debian-xml-sgml-pkgs@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libesd0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 73
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: esound
Version: 0.2.41-10build3
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libaudiofile1, libc6 (>= 2.15), esound-common (= 0.2.41-10build3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: pulseaudio-esound-compat
Conflicts: libesd-alsa0
Description: Enlightened Sound Daemon - Shared libraries
 This program is designed to mix together several digitized
 audio streams for playback by a single device.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libvlccore5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 961
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vlc
Version: 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Depends: vlc-data (= 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2)
Description: base library for VLC and its modules
 This package contains the shared library required by VLC modules and libvlc.
 .
 VLC is the VideoLAN project's media player. It plays MPEG, MPEG-2, MPEG-4,
 DivX, MOV, WMV, QuickTime, WebM, FLAC, MP3, Ogg/Vorbis files, DVDs, VCDs,
 podcasts, and multimedia streams from various network sources.
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: light-themes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 630
Maintainer: Ubuntu Artwork Team <ubuntu-art@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.1.9.1-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), ubuntu-mono, gtk2-engines-murrine (>= 0.90.3+git20100810), gtk3-engines-unico (>= 1.0.1-0ubuntu2), humanity-icon-theme
Suggests: compiz-gnome (>= 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop4)
Breaks: metacity (<< 1:2.30.3-0ubuntu2)
Conflicts: phase-themes
Description: Light Themes (Ambiance and Radiance)
 Includes matching Ambiance and Radiance themes
 .
 * Ambiance is a light-on-dark theme
 * Radiance is a dark-on-light theme
 .
 Introduced as the default themes in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/light-themes
Original-Maintainer: Paul Sladen <sladen@ubuntu.com>

Package: pppoeconf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 132
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.20ubuntu1
Depends: whiptail-provider | whiptail, ppp (>= 2.4.2+20040428-2) | pppoe (>= 3.0), ppp (>= 2.4.1.uus2-4), gettext-base (>= 0.13), sed (>= 3.95)
Recommends: locales
Suggests: xdialog
Description: configures PPPoE/ADSL connections
 User-friendly tool for initial configuration of a DSL (PPPoE) connection.
Original-Maintainer: Gregory Colpart <reg@debian.org>

Package: libjson0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: json-c
Version: 0.9-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: JSON manipulation library - shared library
 This library allows you to easily construct JSON objects in C,
 output them as JSON formatted strings and parse JSON formatted
 strings back into the C representation of JSON objects.
Homepage: http://oss.metaparadigm.com/json-c/
Original-Maintainer: fabien boucher <fabien.dot.boucher@gmail.com>

Package: libjson0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 92
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: json-c
Version: 0.9-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: JSON manipulation library - shared library
 This library allows you to easily construct JSON objects in C,
 output them as JSON formatted strings and parse JSON formatted
 strings back into the C representation of JSON objects.
Homepage: http://oss.metaparadigm.com/json-c/
Original-Maintainer: fabien boucher <fabien.dot.boucher@gmail.com>

Package: python-apt
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: python
Installed-Size: 713
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.8.3ubuntu7
Provides: python2.7-apt
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libapt-inst1.4 (>= 0.8.16~exp12), libapt-pkg4.12 (>= 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu8), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0), python-apt-common
Recommends: lsb-release, iso-codes, xz-lzma
Suggests: python-apt-dbg, python-gtk2, python-vte, python-apt-doc
Breaks: apt-forktracer (<< 0.3), apt-listchanges (<< 2.85), apt-p2p (<< 0.1.6), apt-xapian-index (<< 0.25), aptdaemon (<< 0.11+bzr343-1~), aptoncd (<< 0.1.98+bzr117), bcfg2 (<< 1.0.1), bzr-builddeb (<< 2.4), computer-janitor (<< 1.14.1-1+), debdelta (<< 0.41+), debpartial-mirror (<< 0.2.98), debsecan (<< 0.4.15), gdebi (<< 0.6.1), germinate (<< 1.21), gnome-codec-install (<< 0.4.5), mini-dinstall (<< 0.6.28), packagekit-backend-apt (<= 0.4.8-0ubuntu4), python-cdd (<< 0.0.10), python-dogtail (<< 0.6.1-3.1+), python-software-properties (<< 0.70.debian-1+), rebuildd (<< 0.3.9), software-center (<< 1.1.21debian2), tla-buildpackage (<< 0.9.14), ubuntu-dev-tools (<< 0.93debian1), unattended-upgrades (<< 0.42debian2), update-manager (<< 0.200.2-1), update-notifier (<< 0.99.3debian9), wajig (<< 2.0.46)
Description: Python interface to libapt-pkg
 The apt_pkg Python interface will provide full access to the internal
 libapt-pkg structures allowing Python programs to easily perform a
 variety of functions, such as:
 .
  - Access to the APT configuration system
  - Access to the APT package information database
  - Parsing of Debian package control files, and other files with a
    similar structure
 .
 The included 'aptsources' Python interface provides an abstraction of
 the sources.list configuration on the repository and the distro level.
Original-Maintainer: APT Development Team <deity@lists.debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libbit-vector-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 474
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 7.1-1build2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3), perl (>= 5.14.2-3build1), perlapi-5.14.2, libcarp-clan-perl
Description: Perl module for bit vectors and more
 Bit::Vector is a module that allows you to handle bit vectors, integer sets,
 "big integer arithmetic" and boolean matrices, all of arbitrary sizes. It is
 efficient (in terms of algorithmic complexity) and therefore fast (in terms
 of execution speed). It also provides overloaded operators for ease of use.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Bit-Vector/

Package: libxcb-keysyms1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 49
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: xcb-util-keysyms
Version: 0.3.8-1build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libxcb1
Description: utility libraries for X C Binding -- keysyms
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-keysyms, providing standard X key constants and conversion to/from
 keycodes.
 .
 The xcb-util module provides a number of libraries which sit on top of
 libxcb, the core X protocol library, and some of the extension
 libraries. These experimental libraries provide convenience functions
 and interfaces which make the raw X protocol more usable. Some of the
 libraries also provide client-side code which is not strictly part of
 the X protocol but which have traditionally been provided by Xlib.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org

Package: libp11-kit0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 115
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: p11-kit
Version: 0.12-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Library for loading and coordinating access to PKCS#11 modules - runtime
 Provides a way to load and enumerate PKCS#11 modules. Provides a standard
 configuration setup for installing PKCS#11 modules in such a way that
 they're discoverable.
 .
 Also solves problems with coordinating the use of PKCS#11 by different
 components or libraries living in the same process.
 .
 This package contains the shared library required for applications loading
 and accessing PKCS#11 modules.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuTLS Maintainers <pkg-gnutls-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://p11-glue.freedesktop.org/p11-kit.html

Package: libp11-kit0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 110
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: p11-kit
Version: 0.12-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Library for loading and coordinating access to PKCS#11 modules - runtime
 Provides a way to load and enumerate PKCS#11 modules. Provides a standard
 configuration setup for installing PKCS#11 modules in such a way that
 they're discoverable.
 .
 Also solves problems with coordinating the use of PKCS#11 by different
 components or libraries living in the same process.
 .
 This package contains the shared library required for applications loading
 and accessing PKCS#11 modules.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GnuTLS Maintainers <pkg-gnutls-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://p11-glue.freedesktop.org/p11-kit.html

Package: libfreerdp-plugins-standard
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 259
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: freerdp
Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libfreerdp1 (>= 1.0~beta5)
Description: RDP client for Windows Terminal Services (plugins)
 FreeRDP is a client for Windows Terminal Services implementing the Remote
 Desktop Protocol (RDP).
 .
 This package contains the plugins available to the Channel Manager extending
 the RDP core functionality, such as sounds, clipboard synchronisation,
 disk/printer redirection, etc.
Homepage: http://www.freerdp.com/
Original-Maintainer: Otavio Salvador <otavio@debian.org>

Package: libvte9
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1059
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vte
Version: 1:0.28.2-3ubuntu2
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), libtinfo5, libx11-6, libvte-common (= 1:0.28.2-3ubuntu2)
Description: Terminal emulator widget for GTK+ 2.0 - runtime files
 The VTE library provides a terminal emulator widget VteTerminal for
 applications using the GTK+ toolkit. It also provides the VtePTY object
 containing functions for starting a new process on a new
 pseudo-terminal and for manipulating pseudo-terminals.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library, needed by programs using the
 VTE widget with GTK+ 2.0.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgtk2.0-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 621
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtk+2.0
Version: 2.24.10-0ubuntu6
Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.10-0ubuntu6), libgtk2.0-common
Description: programs for the GTK+ graphical user interface library
 GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user
 interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, GTK+ is suitable
 for projects ranging from small one-off tools to complete application
 suites.
 .
 This package contains the utilities which are used by the libraries
 and other packages.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libzephyr4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: zephyr
Version: 3.0.1-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libcomerr2 (>= 1.01)
Conflicts: libzephyr4-krb, libzephyr4-krb45, libzephyr4-krb5
Description: Project Athena's notification service - non-Kerberos libraries
 Zephyr is derived from the original Project Athena 'Instant Message' system
 and allows users to send messages to other users or to groups of users.
 Users can view incoming Zephyr messages as windowgrams (transient X
 windows) or as text on a terminal.
 .
 This package provides the libraries without Kerberos support.
Original-Maintainer: Karl Ramm <kcr@debian.org>

Package: lmms-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 9596
Maintainer: DNS777 <dns@rbose.org>
Architecture: all
Source: lmms
Version: 0.4.13-stable.git.2228-4~precise1
Description: Linux Multimedia Studio - common files
 LMMS is a free cross-platform alternative to commercial programs like
 FL Studio(R), which allow you to produce music with your computer.
 This includes the creation of melodies and beats, the synthesis and mixing
 of sounds, and arranging of samples. You can have fun with your MIDI-keyboard
 and much more; all in a user-friendly and modern interface.
 .
 This package contains the platform independent files such as samples, presets
 and some example projects.
Homepage: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Patrick Winnertz <winnie@debian.org>

Package: firefox
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 44870
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: abrowser, abrowser-branding, firefox-branding, kubuntu-firefox-installer
Provides: gnome-www-browser, iceweasel, www-browser
Depends: lsb-release, libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.9), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libstartup-notification0 (>= 0.8), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libx11-6, libxext6, libxrender1, libxt6
Recommends: xul-ext-ubufox, firefox-globalmenu, libcanberra0
Suggests: latex-xft-fonts, libthai0, firefox-gnome-support
Breaks: abrowser (<= 4.0~b11+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1), abrowser-branding (<= 4.0~b11+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1), adobe-flashplugin (<= 11.1.102.63-0precise1), firefox-branding (<= 4.0~b11+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1), flashplugin-installer (<= 11.1.102.63ubuntu1)
Conflicts: gcu-plugin (<= 0.12.10-1ubuntu1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox 1e9622ff54b66ff14df4cbd6987599d9
 /etc/apport/native-origins.d/firefox 7c26b75c7c2b715c89cc6d85338252a4
 /etc/apport/blacklist.d/firefox ee63264f847e671832d42255912ce144
 /etc/firefox/syspref.js 09e457e65435a1a043521f2bd19cd2a1
Description: Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
 Firefox delivers safe, easy web browsing. A familiar user interface,
 enhanced security features including protection from online identity theft,
 and integrated search let you get the most out of the web.
Xul-Appid: {ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}

Package: libreoffice-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 723
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libx11-6, uno-libs3 (>= 1.7.0+LibO3.3.0~beta3), ure
Recommends: libreoffice-style-tango
Conflicts: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.12.10-1)
Enhances: libreoffice
Description: office productivity suite -- GTK+ integration
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the Gtk plugin for drawing LibreOffices widgets
 with Gtk+ and a Gtk/GNOMEish File Picker and print dialog when running
 under GNOME. It also contains a QuickStarter for the "notification area".
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: libfaac0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: non-free/libs
Installed-Size: 108
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: faac
Version: 1.28-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: AAC audio encoder (library)
 The FAAC project includes the AAC encoder FAAC and decoder FAAD2. It supports
 several MPEG-4 object types (LC, Main, LTP, HE AAC, PS) and file formats
 (ADTS AAC, raw AAC, MP4), multichannel and gapless en/decoding as well as MP4
 metadata tags. The codecs are compatible with standard-compliant audio
 applications using one or more of these profiles.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://www.audiocoding.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: nvidia-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 151
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:0.2.44.2
Replaces: nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-current-modaliases
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), debconf (>= 0.5.00) | debconf-2.0, pciutils, python-apt, python-xkit
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Conflicts: nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-current-modaliases
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/hybrid-gfx.conf 5537e36dfd913f8fc6d1490f75b9e9e2
Description: Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
 This package will find obsolete NVIDIA drivers in use,
 detect the hardware and recommend the most appropriate
 driver.
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libxcb-shape0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 54
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X C Binding, shape extension
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-shape, the shape extension for the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: libmjpegtools-1.9
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 602
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Bugs: mailto:marillat@debian.org
Architecture: amd64
Source: mjpegtools
Version: 1:1.9.0-0.5ubuntu7
Replaces: libmjpegtools0 (>> 1:1.9.0~rc3), libmjpegtools0 (<< 1:1.9.0~rc4-0.1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdv4, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libquicktime2 (>= 2:1.2.2), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: MJPEG video capture/editting/playback MPEG encoding
 The mjpeg programs are a set of tools that can do recording of videos and
 playback, simple cut-and-paste editing and the MPEG compression of audio
 and video under Linux. This package combines them with important supporting
 libraries required for their use.
 .
 The "lavrec" utility supplied supports capture from Zoran based MJPEG
 capture/playback cards like the Buz (Iomega), DC10 (MIRO, Pinnacle) and the
 LML33 (Linux Media Labs). Compatible MJPEG avi files can also be created
 using any frame-grabbing card supported by the xawtv tool.
 .
 Videos recorded in this can be filtered, editted, and converted to MPEG
 streams. The MPEG encoder is optimised for high quality results at medium
 to high bit-rates (1Mbps upwards) and supports MMX/SSE/3D-Now and SMP. A
 Duron 700 can deliver around 15-20 352x288 frames per second.
 .
 A key design objective of the tools is interoperability with other video
 tools: currently xawtv, bcast2000, nuppelvideo and vcdimager are known to
 interoperate. The MJPEG utilities can read AVI, Quicktime, and movtar
 streams. The MPEG encoder can produce streams suitable for buring to
 VCD/SVCD using vcdimager or similar tools. The software playback of MPEG
 streams works with almost every player and every OS. SSE/MMX and 3D-Now!
 are supported permitting a 700Mhz CPU to deliver arond 15-20 VCD
 frames/second.
Homepage: http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Christian Marillat <marillat@debian.org>

Package: libspectre1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 124
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libspectre
Version: 0.2.6-1build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libgs9 (>= 8.61.dfsg.1)
Suggests: libspectre1-dbg (= 0.2.6-1build1)
Description: Library for rendering PostScript documents
 libspectre is a small library for rendering PostScript documents. It provides
 a convenient easy to use API for handling and rendering PostScript documents.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Krap Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://libspectre.freedesktop.org

Package: libcupsppdc1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 239
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD manipulation library
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides the base shared library for generating and
 manipulating PPD files.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libatk1.0-data
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: atk1.0
Version: 2.4.0-0ubuntu1
Description: Common files for the ATK accessibility toolkit
 ATK is a toolkit providing accessibility interfaces for applications or
 other toolkits. By implementing these interfaces, those other toolkits or
 applications can be used with tools such as screen readers, magnifiers, and
 other alternative input devices.
 .
 This contains the common files which the runtime libraries need.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libnih-dbus1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 67
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnih
Version: 1.0.3-4ubuntu9
Depends: libnih1 (= 1.0.3-4ubuntu9), libc6 (>= 2.3.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.2.16)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: NIH D-Bus Bindings Library
 libnih-dbus is a D-Bus bindings library that integrates with the main
 loop provided by libnih.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libnih
Original-Maintainer: Scott James Remnant <scott@netsplit.com>

Package: libnettle4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 261
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nettle
Version: 2.4-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: low level cryptographic library (symmetric and one-way cryptos)
 Nettle is a cryptographic library that is designed to fit easily in more or
 less any context: In crypto toolkits for object-oriented languages (C++,
 Python, Pike, ...), in applications like LSH or GNUPG, or even in kernel
 space.
 .
 It tries to solve a problem of providing a common set of cryptographic
 algorithms for higher-level applications by implementing a
 context-independent set of cryptographic algorithms. In that light, Nettle
 doesn't do any memory allocation or I/O, it simply provides the
 cryptographic algorithms for the application to use in any environment and
 in any way it needs.
 .
 This package contains the symmetric and one-way cryptographic
 algorithms. To avoid having this package depend on libgmp, the
 asymmetric cryptos reside in a separate library, libhogweed.
Original-Maintainer: Magnus Holmgren <holmgren@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.lysator.liu.se/~nisse/nettle/

Package: fonts-tlwg-sawasdee
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: fonts
Installed-Size: 415
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: fonts-tlwg
Version: 1:0.4.17-1ubuntu1
Replaces: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Breaks: ttf-thai-tlwg (<< 1:0.4.16)
Description: Thai Sawasdee font
 This package provides Thai Sawasdee decorative font from TLWG.
 .
 The font provides round-shaped Thai glyphs for decoration. It can also
 be used in stylish body text.
Homepage: http://linux.thai.net/projects/thaifonts-scalable
Original-Maintainer: Theppitak Karoonboonyanan <thep@debian.org>

Package: libx11-data
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 1525
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libx11
Version: 2:1.4.99.1-0ubuntu2
Breaks: libx11-6 (<< 2:1.4.1)
Description: X11 client-side library
 This package provides the locale data files for libx11.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libX11
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: time
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.7-23.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Description: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage
 The `time' command runs another program, then displays information
 about the resources used by that program, collected by the system while
 the program was running.  You can select which information is reported
 and the format in which it is shown, or have `time' save the information
 in a file instead of display it on the screen.
 .
 The resources that `time' can report on fall into the general
 categories of time, memory, I/O, and IPC calls.
 .
 The GNU version can format the output in arbitrary ways by using a
 printf-style format string to include various resource measurements.
Original-Maintainer: Tollef Fog Heen <tfheen@debian.org>

Package: linux-headers-generic
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: metapackages
Installed-Size: 31
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: linux-meta
Version: 3.2.0.32.35
Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic
Description: Generic Linux kernel headers
 This package will always depend on the latest generic kernel headers
 available.

Package: libselinux1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 189
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libselinux
Version: 2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: SELinux runtime shared libraries
 This package provides the shared libraries for Security-enhanced
 Linux that provides interfaces (e.g. library functions for the
 SELinux kernel APIs like getcon(), other support functions like
 getseuserbyname()) to SELinux-aware applications. Security-enhanced
 Linux is a patch of the Linux kernel and a number of utilities with
 enhanced security functionality designed to add mandatory access
 controls to Linux.  The Security-enhanced Linux kernel contains new
 architectural components originally developed to improve the security
 of the Flask operating system. These architectural components provide
 general support for the enforcement of many kinds of mandatory access
 control policies, including those based on the concepts of Type
 Enforcement, Role-based Access Control, and Multi-level Security.
 .
 libselinux1 provides an API for SELinux applications to get and set
 process and file security contexts and to obtain security policy
 decisions.  Required for any applications that use the SELinux
 API. libselinux may use the shared libsepol to manipulate the binary
 policy if necessary (e.g. to downgrade the policy format to an older
 version supported by the kernel) when loading policy.
Original-Maintainer: Russell Coker <russell@coker.com.au>

Package: libselinux1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 188
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libselinux
Version: 2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: SELinux runtime shared libraries
 This package provides the shared libraries for Security-enhanced
 Linux that provides interfaces (e.g. library functions for the
 SELinux kernel APIs like getcon(), other support functions like
 getseuserbyname()) to SELinux-aware applications. Security-enhanced
 Linux is a patch of the Linux kernel and a number of utilities with
 enhanced security functionality designed to add mandatory access
 controls to Linux.  The Security-enhanced Linux kernel contains new
 architectural components originally developed to improve the security
 of the Flask operating system. These architectural components provide
 general support for the enforcement of many kinds of mandatory access
 control policies, including those based on the concepts of Type
 Enforcement, Role-based Access Control, and Multi-level Security.
 .
 libselinux1 provides an API for SELinux applications to get and set
 process and file security contexts and to obtain security policy
 decisions.  Required for any applications that use the SELinux
 API. libselinux may use the shared libsepol to manipulate the binary
 policy if necessary (e.g. to downgrade the policy format to an older
 version supported by the kernel) when loading policy.
Original-Maintainer: Russell Coker <russell@coker.com.au>

Package: libopenobex1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 92
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libopenobex
Version: 1.5-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12)
Description: OBEX protocol library
 The Object Exchange protocol can best be described as binary HTTP.
 OBEX is optimised for ad-hoc wireless links and can be used to exchange
 all kind of objects like files, pictures, calendar entries (vCal)
 and business cards (vCard).
 .
 OBEX is builtin in devices like PDA's like the Palm Pilot, and mobile
 phones like the Ericsson R320, Siemens S25, Siemens S45, Siemens ME45,
 Nokia NM207 and Nokia 9110 Communicator.
Original-Maintainer: Hendrik Sattler <debian@hendrik-sattler.de>
Homepage: http://www.openobex.org

Package: totem-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 1804
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: totem
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Description: Data files for the Totem media player
 Totem is a simple yet featureful media player for GNOME which can read
 a large number of file formats.
 .
 This package contains common data files and translations.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 51
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: launchpad-integration
Version: 0.1.56.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-common
Recommends: launchpad-integration
Breaks: libbrasero-media0
Description: library for launchpad integration
 The launchpad-integration tools provide an easy way to set menu items,
 for an application using GtkUIManager, pointing to the launchpad pages
 about a package. Users can get information about the used application here,
 translate it, ...
  .
 This package contains the shared library for GTK+ 3.0.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: openssh-client
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: standard
Section: net
Installed-Size: 2278
Maintainer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: openssh
Version: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1
Replaces: ssh, ssh-krb5
Provides: rsh-client, ssh-client
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libedit2 (>= 2.11-20080614-1), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), debconf (>= 1.2.0) | debconf-2.0, adduser (>= 3.10), dpkg (>= 1.7.0), passwd
Recommends: xauth
Suggests: ssh-askpass, libpam-ssh, keychain, monkeysphere, openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra
Conflicts: rsh-client (<< 0.16.1-1), sftp, ssh (<< 1:3.8.1p1-9), ssh-krb5 (<< 1:4.3p2-7)
Conffiles:
 /etc/ssh/ssh_config a7a6e6ef00bcd077b9b5e3e1b744fd30
 /etc/ssh/moduli b1c007bf229d5d1707a2aebe9732f13c
Description: secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines
 This is the portable version of OpenSSH, a free implementation of
 the Secure Shell protocol as specified by the IETF secsh working
 group.
 .
 Ssh (Secure Shell) is a program for logging into a remote machine
 and for executing commands on a remote machine.
 It provides secure encrypted communications between two untrusted
 hosts over an insecure network. X11 connections and arbitrary TCP/IP
 ports can also be forwarded over the secure channel.
 It can be used to provide applications with a secure communication
 channel.
 .
 This package provides the ssh, scp and sftp clients, the ssh-agent
 and ssh-add programs to make public key authentication more convenient,
 and the ssh-keygen, ssh-keyscan, ssh-copy-id and ssh-argv0 utilities.
 .
 In some countries it may be illegal to use any encryption at all
 without a special permit.
 .
 ssh replaces the insecure rsh, rcp and rlogin programs, which are
 obsolete for most purposes.
Homepage: http://www.openssh.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian OpenSSH Maintainers <debian-ssh@lists.debian.org>

Package: vbetool
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.1-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libpci3 (>= 1:3.1.7), libx86-1 (>= 0.99-1)
Description: run real-mode video BIOS code to alter hardware state
 vbetool uses lrmi in order to run code from the video BIOS. Currently, it
 is able to alter DPMS states, save/restore video card state and attempt to
 initialize the video card from scratch.
Homepage: http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/vbetool/
Original-Maintainer: Bradley Smith <bradsmith@debian.org>

Package: python-openssl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 413
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pyopenssl
Version: 0.12-1ubuntu2
Provides: python2.7-openssl
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.4), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0)
Suggests: python-openssl-doc, python-openssl-dbg
Description: Python wrapper around the OpenSSL library
 High-level wrapper around a subset of the OpenSSL library, includes
 .
   * SSL.Connection objects, wrapping the methods of Python's portable
     sockets
   * Callbacks written in Python
   * Extensive error-handling mechanism, mirroring OpenSSL's error
     codes
 .
 A lot of the object methods do nothing more than calling a
 corresponding function in the OpenSSL library.
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/pyopenssl
Original-Maintainer: Debian Python Modules Team <python-modules-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libevent-2.0-5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 313
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libevent
Version: 2.0.16-stable-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Description: Asynchronous event notification library
 Libevent is an asynchronous event notification library that provides a
 mechanism to execute a callback function when a specific event occurs
 on a file descriptor or after a timeout has been reached.
 .
 It is meant to replace the asynchronous event loop found in
 event driven network servers. Currently, libevent supports /dev/poll,
 kqueue(2), event ports, select(2), poll(2) and epoll(4).
 .
 For backward compatibility and to transition to "libevent_core only"
 or "libevent_core + libevent_extra", the libevent source package builds
 the libevent library that includes everything in libevent_core and
 libevent_extra.
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.monkey.org/~provos/libevent/

Package: libiw30
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: wireless-tools
Version: 30~pre9-5ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Description: Wireless tools - library
 Wireless tools are used to manipulate the Linux Wireless Extensions. The
 Wireless Extension is an interface allowing you to set Wireless LAN specific
 parameters and get the specific stats.
 .
 This package contains the dynamic library libiw.
Homepage: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
Original-Maintainer: Guus Sliepen <guus@debian.org>

Package: ntpdate
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 239
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ntp
Version: 1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1
Depends: netbase, libc6 (>= 2.14), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: lockfile-progs
Breaks: dhcp3-client (<< 4.1.0-1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/ntpdate 1d4c6af64ca132451ee95a08686ea111
 /etc/logcheck/ignore.d.server/ntpdate 68d4df7cceb0e97bde87126c3a56b219
 /etc/default/ntpdate 39415ec9778476795fdbb832adc43b9b
 /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate 336a082b2390bda125d83c01fe125e93
Description: client for setting system time from NTP servers
 NTP, the Network Time Protocol, is used to keep computer clocks
 accurate by synchronizing them over the Internet or a local network,
 or by following an accurate hardware receiver that interprets GPS,
 DCF-77, NIST or similar time signals.
 .
 ntpdate is a simple NTP client that sets a system's clock to match
 the time obtained by communicating with one or more NTP servers.  It
 is not sufficient, however, for maintaining an accurate clock in the
 long run.  ntpdate by itself is useful for occasionally setting the
 time on machines that do not have full-time network access, such as
 laptops.
 .
 If the full NTP daemon from the package "ntp" is installed, then
 ntpdate is not necessary.
Homepage: http://support.ntp.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian NTP Team <pkg-ntp-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libaa1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 167
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: aalib
Version: 1.4p5-39ubuntu1
Replaces: aalib1
Provides: aalib1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libgpm2 (>= 1.20.4), libncurses5 (>= 5.5-5~), libslang2 (>= 2.0.7-1), libtinfo5, libx11-6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: ASCII art library
 AAlib is a portable ASCII art graphics library. Internally, it works like
 a graphics display, but the output is rendered into gorgeous platform
 independent ASCII graphics.
Homepage: http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/aalib/
Original-Maintainer: Bart Martens <bartm@debian.org>

Package: gcc-4.6-base
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 194
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gcc-4.6
Version: 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Breaks: dehydra (<= 0.9.hg20110609-2), gcj-4.6-base (<< 4.6.1-4~), gnat-4.6 (<< 4.6.1-5~)
Description: GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
 This package contains files common to all languages and libraries
 contained in the GNU Compiler Collection (GCC).
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: gcc-4.6-base
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 194
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: gcc-4.6
Version: 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Breaks: dehydra (<= 0.9.hg20110609-2), gcj-4.6-base (<< 4.6.1-4~), gnat-4.6 (<< 4.6.1-5~)
Description: GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
 This package contains files common to all languages and libraries
 contained in the GNU Compiler Collection (GCC).
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: python-piston-mini-client
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 106
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <mvo@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: piston-mini-client
Version: 0.7.2+bzr57-0ubuntu1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-oauth, python-httplib2
Description: library for writing clients for Django's Piston REST APIs
 This package provides a small generic library for writing clients for
 Django's Piston REST APIs.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/piston-mini-client
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libtalloc2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 86
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: talloc
Version: 2.0.7-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: hierarchical pool based memory allocator
 A hierarchical pool based memory allocator with destructors. It uses
 reference counting to determine when memory should be freed.
Original-Maintainer: Jelmer Vernooij <jelmer@debian.org>
Homepage: http://talloc.samba.org/

Package: libglewmx1.6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 398
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: glew
Version: 1.6.0-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libglew1
Description: OpenGL Extension Wrangler - runtime environment
 For more information about GLEW please refer to the description of the
 libglew-dev package.
 .
 This package contains the runtime support files, built with GLEW_MX option,
 adding support for thread-safe usage of multiple rendering contexts.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>
Homepage: http://glew.sourceforge.net/

Package: mcp-plugins
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 120
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.4.0-1
Provides: ladspa-plugin
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Suggests: ams
Description: LADSPA plugins designed for Alsa Modular Synth
 MCP plugins implement a set of LADSPA plugins that vastly improve
 the sound of AlsaModularSynth.
 .
 Currently they consist of these plugins:
  * Moog VCF (1-3): Moog lowpass filters that quite successfully
    emulate the properties of the analogue circuit. Version 3 of
    these filters is recommended.
  * Phaser1: A phaser with up to 30 all-pass filters in series.
  * Phaser1+LFO: The same as above, but with built-in LFO. LFO
    waveform can be continuosly changed from saw down to triangle
    and saw up.
  * Chorus (1,2): Two chorus plugins.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.kokkinizita.net/linuxaudio/ladspa/index.html

Package: hydrogen-drumkits
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 30876
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.9.3.20070703-3
Suggests: hydrogen
Description: drumkits for Hydrogen
 This package contains a collection of drumkits for Hydrogen, a
 sample based drum machine/step sequencer.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.hydrogen-music.org/?p=drumkits

Package: libc6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 10412
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: eglibc
Version: 2.15-0ubuntu10.3
Replaces: belocs-locales-bin, libc6-amd64
Provides: glibc-2.13-1
Depends: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3), libgcc1, tzdata
Suggests: glibc-doc, debconf | debconf-2.0, locales
Breaks: nscd (<< 2.15)
Conflicts: belocs-locales-bin, libc6-amd64, prelink (<< 0.0.20090925), tzdata (<< 2007k-1), tzdata-etch
Conffiles:
 /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu.conf 593ad12389ab2b6f952e7ede67b8fbbf
Description: Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
 Contains the standard libraries that are used by nearly all programs on
 the system. This package includes shared versions of the standard C library
 and the standard math library, as well as many others.
Homepage: http://www.eglibc.org
Original-Maintainer: GNU Libc Maintainers <debian-glibc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libc6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 9125
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: eglibc
Version: 2.15-0ubuntu10.3
Replaces: belocs-locales-bin, libc6-i386
Provides: glibc-2.13-1, libc6-i686
Depends: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3), libgcc1, tzdata
Suggests: glibc-doc, debconf | debconf-2.0, locales
Breaks: libhwloc0, liblouis0 (<< 2.3.0-2), liblouisxml1 (<< 2.4.0-2), nscd (<< 2.15)
Conflicts: belocs-locales-bin, libc6-i686, prelink (<< 0.0.20090925), tzdata (<< 2007k-1), tzdata-etch
Conffiles:
 /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i686-linux-gnu.conf 1c63da36f33ec6647af1d8faff9b9795
Description: Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
 Contains the standard libraries that are used by nearly all programs on
 the system. This package includes shared versions of the standard C library
 and the standard math library, as well as many others.
Homepage: http://www.eglibc.org
Original-Maintainer: GNU Libc Maintainers <debian-glibc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libsm6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 77
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libsm
Version: 2:1.2.0-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libuuid1 (>= 2.16)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Session Management library
 This package provides the main interface to the X11 Session Management
 library, which allows for applications to both manage sessions, and make use
 of session managers to save and restore their state for later use.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libSM
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libsm6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libsm
Version: 2:1.2.0-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libuuid1 (>= 2.16)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 Session Management library
 This package provides the main interface to the X11 Session Management
 library, which allows for applications to both manage sessions, and make use
 of session managers to save and restore their state for later use.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libSM
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: notify-osd
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 795
Maintainer: DX Team <dx-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.9.34-0ubuntu2
Replaces: notification-daemon
Provides: notification-daemon
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.1.6), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.20.0), libpixman-1-0 (>= 0.15.14), libwnck-3-0 (>= 3.2.1-1ubuntu1~), libx11-6, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: notify-osd-icons
Description: daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications
 The Desktop Notifications framework provides a standard way of doing
 passive pop-up notifications on the Linux desktop.  These are
 designed to notify the user of something without interrupting their
 work with a dialog box that they must close.  Passive popups can
 automatically disappear after a short period of time.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/notify-osd

Package: freepats
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 33224
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 20060219-1
Conffiles:
 /etc/timidity/freepats.cfg cd3ca7c045e489ae6321ecd25de8023a
Description: Free patch set for MIDI audio synthesis
 Freepats is a free patch set suitable for MIDI audio synthesis.  It is not
 complete, nor comprehensive yet, and most, if not all patches are in the
 old and limited GUS patch format.
 .
 It is, however, the sole DFSG-compliant patch set in existence so far.
 New patches (including those in better formats, such as SF2 SoundFont banks)
 are welcome.
Original-Maintainer: Henrique de Moraes Holschuh <hmh@debian.org>

Package: mobile-broadband-provider-info
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 298
Maintainer: Bhavani Shankar <bhavi@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 20120410-0ubuntu1
Description: database of mobile broadband service providers
 This package contains database of service provider specific settings of mobile
 broadband providers in different countries. Its functioning through Network
 Manager makes it easy for users to choose their mobile broadband service
 provider.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/MobileBroadband/ServiceProviders

Package: libgmtk0-data
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 412
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gmtk
Version: 1.0.5-1
Description: gnome-mplayer toolkit (common files)
 A set of GTK+ widgets used by gnome-mplayer. It provides, amongst others,
 gnome-mplayer's media player widget.
 .
 This package is required for the shared library to display messages in
 languages other than English.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/gmtk/

Package: torcs-data-cars
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: games
Installed-Size: 6776
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.3.1-2
Replaces: torcs-data-cars-extra
Recommends: torcs (>= 1.3.1)
Conflicts: torcs-data-cars-extra
Description: data files for TORCS game - Cars set
 TORCS, The Open Racing Car Simulator, is a car racing simulation, which
 allows you to drive in races against opponents simulated by the computer.
 .
 This package includes the following cars for the game.
  - Alfa Romeo 155 (DTM)
  - Honda Acura NSX SZ
  - Baja Bug
  - Buggy
  - Mercedes CLK (DTM)
  - Ford GT40
  - Lotus GT1
  - McLaren F1
  - Peugeot 406
  - Porsche GT1
  - Porsche GT3RS
  - Viper GTS-R
  - Jaguar XJ220
  - Nascar RWD
  - Althea X2 GTS
 .
 Website: http://torcs.org
Original-Maintainer: Rudy Godoy <rudy@debian.org>

Package: vlc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 3519
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: vlc-data (<< 1.1.5), vlc-nox (<< 2.0.2)
Provides: mp3-decoder
Depends: fonts-freefont-ttf | ttf-freefont, vlc-nox (= 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), libaa1 (>= 1.4p5), libavcodec53 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libavcodec-extra-53 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libavutil51 (>= 4:0.8-1~) | libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.8-1~), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcaca0 (>= 0.99.beta17-1), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libfribidi0 (>= 0.19.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.10), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libtar0, libva-x11-1 (>> 1.0.15~), libva1 (>> 1.0.15~), libvlccore5 (>= 2.0.0), libx11-6, libxcb-composite0, libxcb-keysyms1 (>= 0.3.8), libxcb-randr0 (>= 1.1), libxcb-shm0, libxcb-xv0 (>= 1.2), libxcb1 (>= 1.6), libxext6, libxinerama1, libxpm4, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg)
Recommends: vlc-plugin-notify (= 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), vlc-plugin-pulse (= 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), xdg-utils
Suggests: videolan-doc
Breaks: vlc-data (<< 1.1.5), vlc-nox (<< 2.0.2)
Description: multimedia player and streamer
 VLC is the VideoLAN project's media player. It plays MPEG, MPEG-2, MPEG-4,
 DivX, MOV, WMV, QuickTime, WebM, FLAC, MP3, Ogg/Vorbis files, DVDs, VCDs,
 podcasts, and multimedia streams from various network sources.
 .
 VLC can also be used as a streaming server that duplicates the stream it
 reads and multicasts them through the network to other clients, or serves
 them through HTTP.
 .
 VLC has support for on-the-fly transcoding of audio and video formats, either
 for broadcasting purposes or for movie format transformations. Support for
 most output methods is provided by this package, but features can be added
 by installing additional audio plugins (vlc-plugin-pulse, vlc-plugin-sdl)
 or video plugins (vlc-plugin-sdl).
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: onboard
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1592
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.97.0-0ubuntu4
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.4), libdconf0 (>= 0.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libx11-6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.2.99.4), libxtst6, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, python-cairo, python-dbus, python-virtkey (>= 0.60.0), gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0 (>= 1.29.3), gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-wnck-3.0
Recommends: gir1.2-appindicator3-0.1, gir1.2-atspi-2.0
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/onboard-autostart.desktop fbabf9bc002c22a31084ca143e85feb6
Description: Simple On-screen Keyboard
 Simple On-screen Keyboard with macros and easy layout creation.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/onboard
Original-Maintainer: https://launchpad.net/~onboard/+contactuser

Package: language-selector-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 2609
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: language-selector
Version: 0.79
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), iso-codes, python-apt (>= 0.7.12.0), python-dbus, dbus, accountsservice (>= 0.6.15-2ubuntu3)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.ubuntu.LanguageSelector.conf 7fa4258d2c6b90e20fe299c6eca727ff
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-zh-tw.conf 5b4c23e1615eb318d785a61831bb4b66
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-zh-sg.conf 9d838a5656e8c8432fa544a4d79ae0f0
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf 9d838a5656e8c8432fa544a4d79ae0f0
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-ka-ge.conf e48609f277a6a0a4de0cd104c4a1fdf5
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-ja-jp.conf 184e8272d746b220fade6350a3227b57
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-zh-hk.conf c971802f45f35965c2c67e02e97f3ac2
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-zh-mo.conf c971802f45f35965c2c67e02e97f3ac2
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/99-language-selector-zh.conf 6e0c405158e848b8183bf2675e002e75
 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/30-cjk-aliases.conf 033d9a5621510163427c711c71b81d62
Description: Language selector for Ubuntu
 This package let you change and install language packs
 in Ubuntu.
 .
 This package contains the common part of language-selector
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libpam-ck-connector
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 64
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: consolekit
Version: 0.4.5-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libck-connector0 (>= 0.2.1), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libpam-runtime (>= 1.0.1-6)
Description: ConsoleKit PAM module
 ConsoleKit is a system daemon for tracking what users are logged
 into the system and how they interact with the computer (e.g.
 which keyboard and mouse they use).
 .
 This package provides a PAM module which can be used for console logins.
 Graphical login managers should talk to ConsoleKit directly.
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit

Package: ghostscript-cups
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 198
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ghostscript
Version: 9.05~dfsg-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: ghostscript (<< 8.64~dfsg-8)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), ghostscript (>= 8.64~dfsg-8)
Recommends: cups, colord
Conflicts: ghostscript (<< 8.64~dfsg-8)
Description: interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF - CUPS filters
 GPL Ghostscript is used for PostScript/PDF preview and printing.
 Usually as a back-end to a program such as ghostview, it can display
 PostScript and PDF documents in an X11 environment.
 .
 This package contains the CUPS filters, drivers, and PPDs which come
 with GPL Ghostscript.
Homepage: http://www.ghostscript.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 110
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdbusmenu
Version: 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libdbusmenu-glib4 (= 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.1), gir1.2-glib-2.0
Breaks: gir1.2-indicate-0.5 (<< 0.5.0-0ubuntu4), gir1.2-unity-3.0 (<< 3.8.4-0ubuntu2)
Description: typelib file for libdbusmenu-glib4
 libdbusmenu passes a menu structure across DBus so that a program can
 create a menu simply without worrying about how it is displayed on the
 other side of the bus.
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings for libdbusmenu-glib4.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/dbusmenu
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: rhythmbox-plugin-zeitgeist
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 370
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: rhythmbox
Version: 2.96-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: rhythmbox (<< 2.95.5)
Depends: rhythmbox (>= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2), rhythmbox (<< 2.97), gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-peas-1.0, zeitgeist-core
Breaks: rhythmbox (<< 2.95.5)
Description: zeitgeist plugin for rhythmbox music player
 Rhythmbox is a very easy to use music playing and management program
 which supports a wide range of audio formats (including mp3 and ogg).
 Originally inspired by Apple's iTunes, the current version also supports
 Internet Radio, iPod integration and generic portable audio player
 support, Audio CD burning, Audio CD playback, music sharing, and
 Podcasts.
 .
 This package contains the zeitgeist logging plugin.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gvfs-daemons
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1085
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gvfs
Version: 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: gvfs (<< 1.10.1-1), gvfs-backends (<< 1.8.1-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libgdu0 (>= 3.0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libudev0 (>= 147), x11-utils, gvfs-libs (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1), gvfs-common (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1)
Recommends: dbus, policykit-1-gnome, gvfs
Suggests: gvfs-backends
Breaks: brasero (<< 2.28.0-2), gvfs (<< 1.10.1-1), gvfs-backends (<< 1.8.1-1), libgdu0 (<< 2.28.1-3), libglib2.0-0 (<< 2.28.6-2), rhythmbox (<< 0.12.6-2)
Description: userspace virtual filesystem - servers
 gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem where mounts run as separate
 processes which you talk to via D-Bus. It also contains a gio module
 that seamlessly adds gvfs support to all applications using the gio
 API. It also supports exposing the gvfs mounts to non-gio applications
 using fuse.
 .
 This package contains the gvfs server and the minimal set of backends.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 73
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgnome-keyring
Version: 3.2.2-2
Depends: libgnome-keyring0 (= 3.2.2-2), gir1.2-glib-2.0
Description: GNOME keyring services library - introspection data
 gnome-keyring is a daemon in the session, similar to ssh-agent,
 and other applications can use it to store passwords and other
 sensitive information.
 .
 The program can manage several keyrings, each with its own master
 password, and there is also a session keyring which is never stored to
 disk, but forgotten when the session ends.
 .
 This package provides introspection data for libgnome-keyring. It can
 be used by packages using the GIRepository format to generate dynamic
 bindings.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring

Package: firefox-locale-en
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: web
Installed-Size: 753
Maintainer: Ubuntu Mozilla Team <ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: firefox
Version: 16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: language-pack-en-base
Description: English language pack for Firefox
 This package contains English translations and search plugins
 for Firefox

Package: compizconfig-backend-gconf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 120
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu5
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.8), libcompizconfig0 (>= 0.9.5.92), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Description: Compiz Fusion configuration system - gconf backend
 Compiz Fusion is the result of the re-unification of the Beryl-project
 and the community around the Compiz Window Manager. It seeks to provide
 an easy and fun-to-use windowing environment, allowing use of the
 graphics hardware to provide impressive effects, amazing speed and
 unrivalled usefulness
 .
 This package provides the gconf-based configuration backend for the
 compiz-fusion plugin system.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: grub2-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 139
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: grub2
Version: 1.99-21ubuntu3.4
Replaces: grub, grub-common (<< 1.99-1), grub-coreboot (<< 1.99-1), grub-efi (<< 1.99-1), grub-efi-amd64 (<< 1.99-1), grub-efi-ia32 (<< 1.99-1), grub-ieee1275 (<< 1.99-1), grub-legacy, grub-linuxbios (<< 1.99-1), grub-pc (<< 1.99-1), grub-yeeloong (<< 1.99-1)
Depends: grub-common (= 1.99-21ubuntu3.4), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Conflicts: grub (<< 0.97-54), grub-doc (<< 0.97-29ubuntu60), grub-legacy, grub-legacy-doc (<< 0.97-29ubuntu60)
Description: GRand Unified Bootloader (common files for version 2)
 This package contains common files shared by the distinct flavours of GRUB.
 The files in this package are specific to GRUB 2, and would break GRUB
 Legacy if installed on the same system.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
Original-Maintainer: GRUB Maintainers <pkg-grub-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxxf86vm1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 54
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxxf86vm
Version: 1:1.1.1-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1), libxext6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 XFree86 video mode extension library
 libXxf86vm provides an interface to the XFree86-VidModeExtension
 extension, which allows client applications to get and set video mode
 timings in extensive detail.  It is used by the xvidtune program in
 particular.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXxf86vm
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: zeitgeist-datahub
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 180
Maintainer: Siegfried-Angel Gevatter Pujals <rainct@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.8.2-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libzeitgeist-1.0-1 (>= 0.3.2), zeitgeist-core (>= 0.5.0~)
Enhances: zeitgeist-core
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/zeitgeist-datahub.desktop 27c04d6a82e5b80726ba87b51b351709
Description: event logging framework - passive logging daemon
 Zeitgeist is a service which logs the user's activities and events (files
 opened, websites visited, conversations hold with other people, etc.) and
 makes the relevant information available to other applications.
 .
 It serves as a comprehensive activity log and also makes it possible to
 determine relationships between items based on usage patterns.
 .
 This package contains zeitgeist-datahub, a daemon which starts together with
 the main engine and inserts information collected from GtkRecentlyUsed into
 it.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist-datahub

Package: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 5280
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-good0.10
Version: 0.10.31-1ubuntu1
Replaces: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (<< 0.10.21.2), gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc (<< 0.10.6-2), gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad (<< 0.10.21.2)
Provides: gstreamer0.10-audiosink, gstreamer0.10-audiosource, gstreamer0.10-videosink, gstreamer0.10-videosource, gstreamer0.10-visualization
Depends: libaa1 (>= 1.4p5), libavc1394-0 (>= 0.5.3), libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.14), libcaca0 (>= 0.99.beta17-1), libcairo-gobject2 (>= 1.10.0), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libdv4, libflac8 (>= 1.2.1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libiec61883-0 (>= 1.2.0), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liborc-0.4-0 (>= 1:0.4.16), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libraw1394-11, libshout3, libsoup-gnome2.4-1 (>= 2.27.4), libsoup2.4-1 (>= 2.26.1), libspeex1 (>= 1.2~beta3-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libtag1c2a (>= 1.5), libv4l-0 (>= 0.5.0), libwavpack1 (>= 4.40.0), libx11-6, libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxv1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: gstreamer0.10-x
Breaks: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (<< 0.10.21.2), gstreamer0.10-plugins-really-bad (<< 0.10.21.2)
Description: GStreamer plugins from the "good" set
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains the GStreamer plugins from the "good" set, a set
 of good-quality plug-ins under the LGPL license.
Gstreamer-Decoders: application/x-3gp; application/x-apetag; application/x-icy; application/x-id3; application/x-navi-animation; application/x-rtcp; application/x-rtp, media=(string)audio, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string){ AMR, AMR-WB }, encoding-params=(string)1, octet-align=(string)1, crc=(string){ 0, 1 }, robust-sorting=(string)0, interleaving=(string)0; application/x-rtp, media=(string){ video, audio, application }, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)MPEG4-GENERIC, streamtype=(string){ 4, 5 }, mode=(string){ generic, CELP-cbr, CELP-vbr, AAC-lbr, AAC-hbr }; application/x-rtp, media=(string)audio, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)SPEEX, encoding-params=(string)1; application/x-rtp, media=(string)audio, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)SIREN, dct-length=(int)320; application/x-rtp, media=(string)audio, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)ILBC, mode=(string){ 20, 30 }; application/x-rtp, media=(string){ video, audio }, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)DV, encode=(string){ SD-VCR/525-60, SD-VCR/625-50, HD-VCR/1125-60, HD-VCR/1250-50, SDL-VCR/525-60, SDL-VCR/625-50, 306M/525-60, 306M/625-50, 314M-25/525-60, 314M-25/625-50, 314M-50/525-60, 314M-50/625-50 }; application/x-rtp, media=(string)audio, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string){ TELEPHONE-EVENT, VORBIS, X-QDM, QCELP, MP4A-LATM, L16, MPA-ROBUST, X-MP3-DRAFT-00, X-MP3-DRAFT-01, X-MP3-DRAFT-02, X-MP3-DRAFT-03, X-MP3-DRAFT-04, X-MP3-DRAFT-05, X-MP3-DRAFT-06, MPA, PCMU, PCMA, GSM, G729, G726, G726-16, G726-24, G726-32, G726-40, AAL2-G726-16, AAL2-G726-24, AAL2-G726-32, AAL2-G726-40, G723, G722, CELT, BV16, BV32, AC3 }; application/x-rtp, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], media=(string){ audio, video }, encoding-name=(string){ X-QT, X-QUICKTIME }; application/x-rtp, media=(string)video, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string){ RAW, THEORA, X-SV3V-ES, X-SORENSON-VIDEO, X-SORENSONVIDEO, X-SorensonVideo, MP4V-ES, MP2T-ES, MP1S, JPEG, JPEG2000, H264, H263, H263-2000, MPV, H263-1998 }; application/x-rtp, media=(string)other, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)MP1S; application/x-rtp, media=(string)video, payload=(int)34, encoding-name=(string)H263; application/x-rtp, media=(string)audio, payload=(int)0, encoding-name=(string)PCMU; application/x-rtp, media=(string)audio, payload=(int)8, encoding-name=(string)PCMA; application/x-rtp, media=(string)application, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)X-GST; application/x-rtp, media=(string)audio, payload=(int){ 12, 10, 11, 14, 3, 18, 4, 9 }; application/x-rtp, media=(string)video, payload=(int){ 33, 26, 32 }; application/x-subtitle-avi; audio/ac3; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int){ 1, 2, 4 }; audio/x-ac3; audio/x-alaw; audio/x-amr-nb-sh; audio/x-amr-wb-sh; audio/x-au; audio/x-dts; audio/x-eac3; audio/x-flac; audio/x-m4a; audio/x-mulaw; audio/x-speex; audio/x-wav; audio/x-wavpack, framed=(boolean){ true, false }; audio/x-wavpack-correction, framed=(boolean)false; image/bmp; image/gif; image/jpeg, sof-marker=(int){ 0, 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 13, 14 }; image/png; image/svg; image/svg+xml; image/tiff; image/vnd.wap.wbmp; image/x-MS-bmp; image/x-bitmap; image/x-bmp; image/x-cmu-raster; image/x-icon; image/x-pcx; image/x-pixmap; image/x-portable-anymap; image/x-portable-bitmap; image/x-portable-graymap; image/x-portable-pixmap; image/x-sun-raster; image/x-tga; multipart/x-mixed-replace; text/x-cmml, encoded=(boolean)true; video/mj2; video/quicktime; video/webm; video/x-dv, systemstream=(boolean){ false, true }; video/x-fli; video/x-flv; video/x-matroska; video/x-msvideo; video/x-smoke
Gstreamer-Elements: 3gppmux, aacparse, aasink, ac3parse, agingtv, alawdec, alawenc, alpha, alphacolor, amrparse, apedemux, apev2mux, aspectratiocrop, asteriskh263, audioamplify, audiochebband, audiocheblimit, audiodynamic, audioecho, audiofirfilter, audioiirfilter, audioinvert, audiokaraoke, audiopanorama, audiowsincband, audiowsinclimit, auparse, autoaudiosink, autoaudiosrc, autoconvert, autovideoconvert, autovideosink, autovideosrc, avidemux, avimux, avisubtitle, breakmydata, cacasink, cairooverlay, cairorender, cairotextoverlay, cairotimeoverlay, capsdebug, capssetter, cmmldec, cmmlenc, cpureport, cutter, dcaparse, deinterlace, deinterleave, dicetv, dtmfdetect, dtmfsrc, dv1394src, dvdec, dvdemux, dynudpsink, edgetv, efence, equalizer-10bands, equalizer-3bands, equalizer-nbands, flacdec, flacenc, flacparse, flactag, flvdemux, flvmux, flxdec, gamma, gdkpixbufdec, gdkpixbufscale, gdkpixbufsink, goom, goom2k1, gppmux, gstrtpbin, gstrtpjitterbuffer, gstrtpptdemux, gstrtpsession, gstrtpssrcdemux, hdv1394src, icydemux, id3demux, id3v2mux, imagefreeze, interleave, ismlmux, jackaudiosink, jackaudiosrc, jifmux, jpegdec, jpegenc, jpegparse, level, liveadder, matroskademux, matroskamux, matroskaparse, mj2mux, monoscope, mp4mux, mpegaudioparse, mulawdec, mulawenc, multifilesink, multifilesrc, multipartdemux, multipartmux, multiudpsink, navigationtest, navseek, optv, oss4mixer, oss4sink, oss4src, ossmixer, osssink, osssrc, pngdec, pngenc, progressreport, pushfilesrc, qtdemux, qtmoovrecover, qtmux, quarktv, radioactv, revtv, rganalysis, rglimiter, rgvolume, rippletv, rndbuffersize, rtpL16depay, rtpL16pay, rtpac3depay, rtpac3pay, rtpamrdepay, rtpamrpay, rtpbvdepay, rtpbvpay, rtpceltdepay, rtpceltpay, rtpdec, rtpdepay, rtpdtmfdepay, rtpdtmfmux, rtpdtmfsrc, rtpdvdepay, rtpdvpay, rtpg722depay, rtpg722pay, rtpg723depay, rtpg723pay, rtpg726depay, rtpg726pay, rtpg729depay, rtpg729pay, rtpgsmdepay, rtpgsmpay, rtpgstdepay, rtpgstpay, rtph263depay, rtph263pay, rtph263pdepay, rtph263ppay, rtph264depay, rtph264pay, rtpilbcdepay, rtpilbcpay, rtpj2kdepay, rtpj2kpay, rtpjpegdepay, rtpjpegpay, rtpmp1sdepay, rtpmp2tdepay, rtpmp2tpay, rtpmp4adepay, rtpmp4apay, rtpmp4gdepay, rtpmp4gpay, rtpmp4vdepay, rtpmp4vpay, rtpmpadepay, rtpmpapay, rtpmparobustdepay, rtpmpvdepay, rtpmpvpay, rtpmux, rtppcmadepay, rtppcmapay, rtppcmudepay, rtppcmupay, rtpqcelpdepay, rtpqdm2depay, rtpsirendepay, rtpsirenpay, rtpspeexdepay, rtpspeexpay, rtpsv3vdepay, rtptheoradepay, rtptheorapay, rtpvorbisdepay, rtpvorbispay, rtpvrawdepay, rtpvrawpay, rtpxqtdepay, rtspsrc, shagadelictv, shapewipe, shmsink, shmsrc, shout2send, smokedec, smokeenc, smpte, smptealpha, souphttpclientsink, souphttpsrc, spectrum, speexdec, speexenc, splitfilesrc, streaktv, taginject, testsink, udpsink, udpsrc, v4l2radio, v4l2sink, v4l2src, vertigotv, videobalance, videobox, videocrop, videoflip, videomixer, videomixer2, warptv, wavenc, wavpackdec, wavpackenc, wavpackparse, wavparse, webmmux, ximagesrc, y4menc
Gstreamer-Encoders: application/pdf; application/postscript; application/x-rtp; application/x-yuv4mpeg, y4mversion=(int)2; audio/x-alaw; audio/x-flac; audio/x-mulaw; audio/x-speex; audio/x-wav; audio/x-wavpack-correction, framed=(boolean)true; image/jpeg; image/png; image/svg+xml; multipart/x-mixed-replace; text/x-cmml, encoded=(boolean)true; video/mj2; video/quicktime; video/webm; video/x-flv; video/x-matroska; video/x-msvideo; video/x-smoke
Gstreamer-Uri-Sinks: udp
Gstreamer-Uri-Sources: dv, hdv, http, https, pushfile, radio, rtsp, rtsp-sdp, rtsph, rtspt, rtspu, udp, v4l2
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libnm-glib-vpn1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 118
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Dev Team <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: network-manager
Version: 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu4.1
Replaces: libnm-glib2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.22), libnm-util2 (>= 0.7.0)
Breaks: libnm-glib2
Description: network management framework (GLib VPN shared library)
 NetworkManager is a system network service that manages your network devices
 and connections, attempting to keep active network connectivity when
 available. It manages ethernet, WiFi, mobile broadband (WWAN), and PPPoE
 devices, and provides VPN integration with a variety of different VPN
 services.
 .
 This package provides the shared library that applications can use for
 creating VPN connections via NetworkManager.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libpng12-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: required
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 305
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libpng
Version: 1.2.46-3ubuntu4
Replaces: libpng12-dev (<= 1.2.8rel-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libpng12-dev (<= 1.2.8rel-7), mzscheme (<= 1:209-5), pngcrush (<= 1.5.10-2), pngmeta (<= 1.11-3), povray-3.5 (<= 3.5.0c-10), qemacs (<= 0.3.1-5)
Description: PNG library - runtime
 libpng is a library implementing an interface for reading and writing
 PNG (Portable Network Graphics) format files.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library files needed to run software
 using libpng.
Homepage: http://libpng.org/pub/png/libpng.html
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: libpng12-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 308
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libpng
Version: 1.2.46-3ubuntu4
Replaces: libpng12-dev (<= 1.2.8rel-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libpng12-dev (<= 1.2.8rel-7), mzscheme (<= 1:209-5), pngcrush (<= 1.5.10-2), pngmeta (<= 1.11-3), povray-3.5 (<= 3.5.0c-10), qemacs (<= 0.3.1-5)
Description: PNG library - runtime
 libpng is a library implementing an interface for reading and writing
 PNG (Portable Network Graphics) format files.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library files needed to run software
 using libpng.
Homepage: http://libpng.org/pub/png/libpng.html
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: libtorrent-rasterbar6
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2689
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libtorrent-rasterbar
Version: 0.15.10-1
Depends: libboost-filesystem1.46.1 (>= 1.46.1-1), libboost-system1.46.1 (>= 1.46.1-1), libboost-thread1.46.1 (>= 1.46.1-1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgeoip1 (>= 1.4.8+dfsg), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.6~)
Suggests: libtorrent-rasterbar-dbg
Description: C++ bittorrent library by Rasterbar Software
 Bittorrent library by Rasterbar Software (Arvid Norberg).
 libtorrent-rasterbar is a C++ library that aims to be a good alternative to
 all the other bittorrent implementations around.
 .
 The main goals of libtorrent-rasterbar are:
  * to be cpu efficient
  * to be memory efficient
  * to be very easy to use
 .
 This package contains libtorrent-rasterbar run time shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Cristian Greco <cristian@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.rasterbar.com/products/libtorrent/index.html

Package: libmtp-runtime
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 98
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmtp
Version: 1.1.3-1ubuntu0.1
Replaces: libmtp8 (= 1.0.6-3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libmtp9 (= 1.1.3-1ubuntu0.1), libmtp-common
Breaks: libmtp8 (= 1.0.6-3)
Enhances: libmtp9
Description: Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) runtime tools
 libmtp is a library for communicating with MTP aware devices in POSIX
 compliant operating systems.  It implements MTP Basic, the subset
 proposed for standardization.
 .
 The Media Transfer Protocol (commonly referred to as MTP) is a devised
 set of custom extensions to support the transfer of music files on
 USB digital audio players and movie files on USB portable media players.
 .
 This package provides mtp-probe, a program to probe newly connected
 device interfaces from userspace to determine if they are MTP devices,
 used for udev rules.
Original-Maintainer: Alessio Treglia <alessio@debian.org>
Homepage: http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/

Package: gir1.2-gtk-3.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 884
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gtk+3.0
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4
Replaces: gir1.0-gtk-3.0
Depends: libgtk-3-common, gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.18)
Conflicts: gir1.0-gtk-3.0
Description: GTK+ graphical user interface library -- gir bindings
 GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user
 interfaces. Offering a complete set of widgets, GTK+ is suitable
 for projects ranging from small one-off tools to complete application
 suites.
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: skype-bin
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: extra
Section: partner/net
Installed-Size: 35232
Maintainer: Brian Thomason <brian.thomason@canonical.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: skype
Version: 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1
Replaces: skype (<< 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1), skype-common, skype-mid
Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.7), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.6.1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.6.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0), libx11-6, libxext6, libxss1, libxv1
Recommends: sni-qt, libasound2-plugins
Breaks: skype (<< 4.0.0.8-0oneiric1)
Conflicts: skype-common, skype-mid
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/skype.conf d09fd2adb2487dbaaeb97c43f6cdc08d
Description: client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files
 Skype is software that enables the world's conversations.  Millions of
 individuals and businesses use Skype to make free video and voice calls,
 send instant messages and share files with other Skype users.  Every day,
 people also use Skype to make low-cost calls to landlines and mobiles.
 .
  * Make free Skype-to-Skype calls to anyone else, anywhere in the world.
  * Call to landlines and mobiles at great rates.
  * Group chat with up to 200 people or conference call with up to 25 others.
  * Free to download.
 .
 This package contains the binary data.
Homepage: http://www.skype.com

Package: libdee-1.0-4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 253
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dee
Version: 1.0.10-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libicu48 (>= 4.8-1)
Description: model to synchronize mutiple instances over DBus - shared lib
 libdee is a shared library that provides objects that help
 having multiple instances communicating over DBus.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries to be used by applications.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/dee
Original-Maintainer: Kartik Mistry <kartik@debian.org>

Package: apt-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 551
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: apt
Version: 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5
Depends: libapt-inst1.4 (>= 0.8.0), libapt-pkg4.12 (>= 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.5), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdb5.1, libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Description: package managment related utility programs
 This package contains some less used commandline utilities related
 to package managment with APT.
 .
  * apt-extracttemplates is used by debconf to prompt for configuration
    questions before installation.
  * apt-ftparchive is used to create Packages and other index files
    needed to publish an archive of debian packages
  * apt-sortpkgs is a Packages/Sources file normalizer.
Original-Maintainer: APT Development Team <deity@lists.debian.org>

Package: torcs-data
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: games
Installed-Size: 62464
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.3.1-1
Depends: torcs-data-tracks (>= 1.3.1), torcs-data-cars (>= 1.3.1)
Recommends: torcs (>= 1.3.1)
Description: base data files for TORCS game
 TORCS, The Open Racing Car Simulator, is a car racing simulation, which
 allows you to drive in races against opponents simulated by the computer.
 .
 This package includes basic data files for the game. Additionally it includes
 one car: Ferrari 360 Modena.
 .
 Website: http://torcs.org
Original-Maintainer: Rudy Godoy <rudy@debian.org>

Package: vlc-plugin-notify
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 55
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vlc
Version: 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Replaces: vlc-nox (<< 1.1.2)
Depends: vlc-nox (= 2.0.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1), libc6 (>= 2.8), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), libvlccore5 (>= 2.0.0)
Breaks: vlc-nox (<< 1.1.2)
Description: LibNotify plugin for VLC
 This plugin adds support for libnotify track change notification to the
 VLC media player.
 .
 VLC is the VideoLAN project's media player. It plays MPEG, MPEG-2, MPEG-4,
 DivX, MOV, WMV, QuickTime, WebM, FLAC, MP3, Ogg/Vorbis files, DVDs, VCDs,
 podcasts, and multimedia streams from various network sources.
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: udev
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 995
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 175-0ubuntu9.1
Depends: libacl1 (>= 2.2.51-5), libc6 (>= 2.10), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), upstart-job, libudev0 (>= 175), module-init-tools (>= 3.2.1-0ubuntu3), initramfs-tools (>= 0.92bubuntu63), procps, adduser, util-linux (>> 2.15~rc2), upstart (>= 1.4-0ubuntu6)
Suggests: watershed
Conffiles:
 /etc/udev/udev.conf 8b024b79a468658332fbf2586737907e
 /etc/udev/rules.d/README 3b6de9f3f911176734c66903b4f8735c
 /etc/init/udev.conf b4fb63a560e94cacf94765c9a371db99
 /etc/init/udevmonitor.conf b541dfb5aa4958e9a5336ecaec00ca15
 /etc/init/udev-finish.conf 28ebb3ad2d2c6ca545d72f3f0769f448
 /etc/init/udev-fallback-graphics.conf b8bfe7164e10cd0e53494b243c5728b1
 /etc/init/udevtrigger.conf 651ff2421dde80be7ce7ccbf7fa8cf18
Description: rule-based device node and kernel event manager
 udev is a collection of tools and a daemon to manage events received from
 the kernel and deal with them in user-space.  Primarily this involves
 creating and removing device nodes in /dev when hardware is discovered or
 removed from the system.
 .
 Events are received via kernel netlink messaged and processed according to
 rules in /etc/udev/rules.d and /lib/udev/rules.d, altering the name of the
 device node, creating additional symlinks or calling other tools and programs
 including those to load kernel modules and initialise the device.
Homepage: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

Package: libdiscid0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 60
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdiscid
Version: 0.2.2-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Library for creating MusicBrainz DiscIDs
 libdiscid is a library for creating MusicBrainz DiscIDs from audio CDs.
 It reads a CD's table of contents (TOC) and generates an identifier which
 can be used to lookup the CD at MusicBrainz (http://musicbrainz.org).
 Additionally, it provides a submission URL for adding the DiscID to the
 database.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>
Homepage: http://musicbrainz.org/doc/libdiscid

Package: libdns81
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1609
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: bind9
Version: 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4ubuntu0.4
Replaces: libbind0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgeoip1 (>= 1.4.8+dfsg), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libisc83, libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0)
Conflicts: libbind0, libbind9-41
Description: DNS Shared Library used by BIND
 The Berkeley Internet Name Domain (BIND) implements an Internet domain
 name server.  BIND is the most widely-used name server software on the
 Internet, and is supported by the Internet Software Consortium, www.isc.org.
 This package delivers the libdns shared library used by BIND's daemons and
 clients.
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: libmpeg2-4
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 180
Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mpeg2dec
Version: 0.4.1-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: MPEG1 and MPEG2 video decoder library
 libmpeg2 is a library which can decode MPEG1 and MPEG2 video streams.
 .
 The main features in libmpeg2 are:
 .
  * Conformance - libmpeg2 is able to decode all mpeg streams that conform to
    certain restrictions. For streams that follow these restrictions, libmpeg2
    is probably 100% conformant to the mpeg standards - and there's a pretty
    extensive test suite to check this.
 .
  * Speed - there has been huge efforts there, and libmpeg2 is probably the
    fastest library around for what it does.
 .
  * Portability - most of the code is written in C, and when platform-specific
    optimizations are used, there always is a generic C routine to fall back
    on.  This should be portable to all architectures - at least we have heard
    reports from people running this code on x86, ppc, sparc, arm and sh4.
 .
  * Reuseability - libmpeg2 is not intended to include any project-specific
    code, but it should still include enough features to be used by very
    diverse projects.
 .
 This package contains the libmpeg2 shared libraries.
 .
 http://libmpeg2.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Loic Minier <lool@dooz.org>
Homepage: http://libmpeg2.sourceforge.net/

Package: gwibber-service
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 296
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: gwibber
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu2
Replaces: gwibber (<< 3.4.0-0ubuntu3)
Depends: python-dbus, gir1.2-notify-0.7, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, python-egenix-mxdatetime, python-simplejson, python-xdg, python-oauth, python-imaging, gir1.2-indicate-0.7, gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0, python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend
Recommends: python-libproxy (>= 0.3.1), gwibber-service-facebook, gwibber-service-twitter, gwibber-service-identica
Breaks: gwibber (<< 3.4.0-0ubuntu3)
Conflicts: gwibber (<< 2.29.1~bzr506-0ubuntu1), gwibber-service-buzz
Description: Open source social networking client for GNOME
 Gwibber is a social networking client for GNOME. It supports Facebook,
 Twitter, Identi.ca, StatusNet, FriendFeed, Qaiku, Flickr, and Digg.
 .
 This package includes the Gwibber desktop service
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/gwibber
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: python-httplib2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 208
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.7.2-1ubuntu2
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), ca-certificates
Description: comprehensive HTTP client library written for Python
 httplib2.py supports many features left out of other HTTP libraries.
  * HTTP and HTTPS
  * Keep-Alive
  * Authentication
  * Caching
  * All Methods
  * Redirects
  * Compression
  * Lost update support
  * Unit Tested
 .
 This package provides module for python2 series.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/httplib2/
Original-Maintainer: Luca Falavigna <dktrkranz@debian.org>

Package: libdjvulibre21
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1646
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: djvulibre
Version: 3.5.24-9
Replaces: libdjvulibre1, libdjvulibre15
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libdjvulibre-text (>= 3.5.24-9)
Conflicts: libdjvulibre1
Description: Runtime support for the DjVu image format
 DjVu runtime library.
Original-Maintainer: Barak A. Pearlmutter <bap@debian.org>
Homepage: http://djvu.sourceforge.net/

Package: libpixman-1-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 582
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pixman
Version: 0.24.4-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: pixel-manipulation library for X and cairo
 A library for manipulating pixel regions -- a set of Y-X banded
 rectangles, image compositing using the Porter/Duff model
 and implicit mask generation for geometric primitives including
 trapezoids, triangles, and rectangles.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxcb-xv0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 69
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcb
Version: 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libxcb1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X C Binding, xv extension
 This package contains the library files needed to run software using
 libxcb-xv, the xv extension for the X C Binding.
 .
 The XCB library provides an interface to the X Window System protocol,
 designed to replace the Xlib interface.  XCB provides several advantages over
 Xlib:
 .
  * Size: small library and lower memory footprint
  * Latency hiding: batch several requests and wait for the replies later
  * Direct protocol access: one-to-one mapping between interface and protocol
  * Thread support: access XCB from multiple threads, with no explicit locking
  * Easy creation of new extensions: automatically generates interface from
    machine-parsable protocol descriptions
Homepage: http://xcb.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: XCB Developers <xcb@lists.freedesktop.org>

Package: nux-tools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 80
Maintainer: Didier Roche <didrocks@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: nux
Version: 2.14.1-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libnux-1.0-common
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libpci3 (>= 1:3.1.8-2), libx11-6, libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1), libxfixes3
Conffiles:
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50_check_unity_support 6f78ef9363b5f73e15fa431da049af48
Description: Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - tools
 Nux is a graphical user interface toolkit for applications that mixes opengl
 hardware acceleration with high quality visual rendering.
 .
 This package contains various tools for nux
Homepage: http://launchpad.net/nux

Package: libraw5
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1213
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libraw
Version: 0.14.4-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjasper1, liblcms2-2 (>= 2.2+git20110628-2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Description: raw image decoder library
 LibRaw is a library for reading RAW files obtained from digital photo cameras
 (CRW/CR2, NEF, RAF, DNG, and others).
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://www.libraw.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Shotwell Maintainers <pkg-shotwell-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libxklavier16
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 145
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxklavier
Version: 5.2.1-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libx11-6, libxi6 (>= 2:1.1.2), libxkbfile1, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), xkb-data (>= 0.8), x11-xkb-utils
Suggests: iso-codes
Description: X Keyboard Extension high-level API
 Libxklavier provides programmers an API for high(er) level access to the
 X Keyboard Extension, to ease creating XKB related applications.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/LibXklavier
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: compiz-gnome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 2082
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: compiz
Version: 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4
Replaces: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (<< 0.9.2.1-0ubuntu3), compiz-plugins (<= 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu12)
Depends: gconf-service, libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.7), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdecoration0 (>= 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libmetacity-private0 (>= 1:2.26.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libwnck22 (>= 1:2.22), libx11-6, libxrender1, gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), compiz-plugins-default (= 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.4), compizconfig-backend-gconf (>= 0.9.2.1git101213)
Suggests: gnome-themes
Conffiles:
 /etc/compizconfig/unity.ini 12ca6eb4a8955c0cfb8d963c323d8213
 /etc/compizconfig/upgrades/com.canonical.unity.unity.02.upgrade 9460cde5708b072e7d87d031beee70cf
 /etc/compizconfig/upgrades/com.canonical.unity.unity.01.upgrade 5195d8f92349dbcbf5a7a475588a36b5
 /etc/X11/Xsession.d/65compiz_profile-on-session 6973d53d71bf8df611a75b4371847a36
Description: OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOME window decorator
 Compiz brings to life a variety of visual effects that make the Linux desktop
 easier to use, more powerful and intuitive, and more accessible for users
 with special needs.
 .
 This package contains files needed to integrate compiz with the GNOME desktop
 environment.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libyajl1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 71
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: yajl
Version: 1.0.12-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Yet Another JSON Library
 A small, fast library for parsing JavaScript Object Notation (JSON).  It
 supports incremental parsing from a stream and leaves data representation to
 higher level code.
Original-Maintainer: John Stamp <jstamp@users.sourceforge.net>
Homepage: http://lloyd.github.com/yajl/

Package: libgee2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 381
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgee
Version: 0.6.4-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: GObject based collection library
 libgee is a collection library providing GObject-based interfaces and
 classes for commonly used data structures.
 .
 libgee provides the following interfaces:
  * Iterable
   * Collection
    * List
    * Set
  * Iterator
  * Map
 .
 The ArrayList, HashSet, and HashMap classes provide a reasonable sample
 implementation of the List, Set, and Map interfaces. ReadOnlyCollection,
 ReadOnlyList, ReadOnlySet, and ReadOnlyMap are read-only wrapper classes
 that prevent modification of the underlying collection.
 .
 libgee is written in Vala and can be used like any GObject-based C library.
 It's planned to provide bindings for further languages.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of Vala packages <pkg-vala-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Libgee

Package: printer-driver-c2esp
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 156
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: c2esp
Version: 23-1
Replaces: c2esp (<< 19-2~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsdriver1 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Recommends: cups-ppdc
Suggests: psutils
Breaks: c2esp (<< 19-2~), cups (<< 1.5.0-2~)
Description: printer driver for Kodak ESP AiO color inkjet Series
 The c2esp driver is an open source driver for the Kodak ESP AiO and HERO
 AiO color inkjet printers series. It is likely to work on the
 ESP 3200 Series AiO,
 ESP 5200 Series AiO,
 ESP 5500 Series AiO,
 ESP 6100 Series AiO,
 ESP 7200 Series AiO,
 ESP 9200 Series AiO,
 ESP C100 Series AiO.
 ESP C310 Series AiO,
 HERO 3.1 AiO,
 HERO 5.1 AiO,
 HERO 6.1 AiO,
 HERO 7.1 AiO and
 HERO 9.1 AiO.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://cupsdriverkodak.sf.net/

Package: pcsxr
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: games
Installed-Size: 2312
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.9.92-3build1
Replaces: pcsx, pcsx-bin, pcsx-i18n, psemu-drive-cdrmooby, psemu-input-omnijoy, psemu-input-padjoy, psemu-sound-alsa, psemu-sound-oss, psemu-video-x11
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.6.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libx11-6, libxext6, libxtst6, libxv1, libxxf86vm1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Conflicts: pcsx, pcsx-bin, pcsx-df, pcsx-i18n, psemu-drive-cdrmooby, psemu-input-omnijoy, psemu-input-padjoy, psemu-sound-alsa, psemu-sound-oss, psemu-video-x11
Description: Sony PlayStation emulator
 PCSX is an advanced PlayStation (PSX) emulator, which uses a plugin
 architecture to provide full support for all components of the PSX.
 It has full emulation support for gamepads, videos, sound, memory cards,
 and other important PSX components, and is able to play many games
 without problems.
 .
 This package contains PCSX-Reloaded, which is based on PCSX-df 1.9 which
 is in turn based on the original PCSX.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Games Team <pkg-games-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://pcsxr.codeplex.com/

Package: iptables
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: net
Installed-Size: 1426
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.4.12-1ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libnfnetlink0 (>= 1.0.0)
Description: administration tools for packet filtering and NAT
 These are the user-space administration tools for the Linux
 kernel's netfilter and iptables. netfilter and iptables provide
 a framework for stateful and stateless packet filtering, network
 and port address translation, and other IP packet manipulation.
 The framework is the successor to ipchains.
 .
 netfilter and iptables are used in applications such as Internet
 connection sharing, firewalls, IP accounting, transparent proxying,
 advanced routing and traffic control.
Homepage: http://www.netfilter.org/
Original-Maintainer: Laurence J. Lane <ljlane@debian.org>

Package: libmetacity-private0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 403
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: metacity
Version: 1:2.34.1-1ubuntu11
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.20.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), metacity-common (>= 1:2.34), metacity-common (<< 1:2.35)
Description: library for the Metacity window manager
 Metacity is a small window manager, using GTK+ to do everything.
 .
 As the author says, metacity is a "Boring window manager for the adult in
 you. Many window managers are like Marshmallow Froot Loops; Metacity is
 like Cheerios."
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-xmlpatterns
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4543
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-network (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Qt 4 XML patterns module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 QtXmlPatterns is a XQuery and XPath engine for XML and custom data models.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libqt4-xmlpatterns
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4257
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: qt4-x11
Version: 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-network (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libqtcore4 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Qt 4 XML patterns module
 Qt is a cross-platform C++ application framework. Qt's primary feature
 is its rich set of widgets that provide standard GUI functionality.
 .
 QtXmlPatterns is a XQuery and XPath engine for XML and custom data models.
Homepage: http://qt.nokia.com/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>

Package: libblas3gf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 704
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: blas
Version: 1.2.20110419-2ubuntu1
Provides: libblas.so.3gf
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: Basic Linear Algebra Reference implementations, shared library
 This package is a binary incompatible upgrade to the blas package.
 Several minor changes to the C interface have been incorporated.
 One can maintain both versions on a system simultaneously to aid
 in the transition.
 .
 BLAS (Basic Linear Algebra Subroutines) is a set of efficient
 routines for most of the basic vector and matrix operations.
 They are widely used as the basis for other high quality linear
 algebra software, for example lapack and linpack.  This
 implementation is the Fortran 77 reference implementation found
 at netlib.
 .
 This package contains a shared version of the library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Science Team <debian-science-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.netlib.org/blas/

Package: libcolord1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 172
Maintainer: Christopher James Halse Rogers <raof@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: colord
Version: 0.1.16-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: colord
Description: system service to manage device colour profiles -- runtime
 colord is a system service that makes it easy to manage, install and generate
 colour profiles to accurately colour manage input and output devices.
 .
 It provides a D-Bus API for system frameworks to query, a persistent data
 store, and a mechanism for session applications to set system policy.
 .
 This package contains a gobject-based convenience library for programs to
 interact with the colord system daemon.
Homepage: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/colord/

Package: libdbusmenu-qt2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 250
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdbusmenu-qt
Version: 0.9.2-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.6.2), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Qt implementation of the DBusMenu protocol
 This library provides a Qt implementation of the DBusMenu protocol.
 .
 The DBusMenu protocol makes it possible for applications to export
 and import their menus over DBus.
 .
 This package provides shared libraries.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libdbusmenu-qt
Original-Maintainer: Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>

Package: libdbusmenu-qt2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 245
Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libdbusmenu-qt
Version: 0.9.2-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.1.3), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.6.2), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Qt implementation of the DBusMenu protocol
 This library provides a Qt implementation of the DBusMenu protocol.
 .
 The DBusMenu protocol makes it possible for applications to export
 and import their menus over DBus.
 .
 This package provides shared libraries.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libdbusmenu-qt
Original-Maintainer: Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>

Package: bash
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: shells
Installed-Size: 1424
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.2-2ubuntu2
Replaces: bash-completion (<< 20060301-0), bash-doc (<= 2.05-1)
Depends: base-files (>= 2.1.12), debianutils (>= 2.15)
Pre-Depends: dash (>= 0.5.5.1-2.2), libc6 (>= 2.15), libtinfo5
Recommends: bash-completion (>= 20060301-0)
Suggests: bash-doc
Conflicts: bash-completion (<< 20060301-0)
Conffiles:
 /etc/bash.bashrc 286dc423e71186936c39e3507d2d0cf1
 /etc/skel/.bashrc 8da3d6b1fdbdfe97c6be8adadce98172
 /etc/skel/.profile ecb6d3479ac3823f1da7f314d871989b
 /etc/skel/.bash_logout 22bfb8c1dd94b5f3813a2b25da67463f
Description: GNU Bourne Again SHell
 Bash is an sh-compatible command language interpreter that executes
 commands read from the standard input or from a file.  Bash also
 incorporates useful features from the Korn and C shells (ksh and csh).
 .
 Bash is ultimately intended to be a conformant implementation of the
 IEEE POSIX Shell and Tools specification (IEEE Working Group 1003.2).
 .
 The Programmable Completion Code, by Ian Macdonald, is now found in
 the bash-completion package.
Homepage: http://tiswww.case.edu/php/chet/bash/bashtop.html
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: make
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 320
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: make-dfsg
Version: 3.81-8.1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Suggests: make-doc
Description: An utility for Directing compilation.
 GNU Make is an utility which controls the generation of executables and
 other target files of a program from the program's source files. It
 determines automatically which pieces of a large program need to be
 (re)created, and issues the commands to (re)create them. Make is not
 limited to programs and executable, it can be applied to any task
 where a set of target files must be created based on a set of input
 files, based on dependency and processing rules. Indeed, Make is a
 general purpose dependency solver.
Original-Maintainer: Manoj Srivastava <srivasta@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/

Package: util-linux
Essential: yes
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 1559
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.20.1-1ubuntu3
Replaces: e2fsprogs, fdisk, fstrim, linux32, miscutils, schedutils, setterm, sparc-utils
Provides: linux32, schedutils
Depends: lsb-base (>= 3.0-6), tzdata (>= 2006c-2), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info, debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, upstart-job
Pre-Depends: libblkid1 (>= 2.20.1), libc6 (>= 2.15), libncurses5 (>= 5.5-5~), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), libslang2 (>= 2.0.7-1), libtinfo5, libuuid1 (>= 2.16), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Suggests: util-linux-locales, kbd | console-tools, dosfstools
Conflicts: console-tools (<< 1:0.2.3-21), fdisk, fstrim, kbd (<< 1.05-3), linux32, schedutils, setterm
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/hwclock.conf 132aa3db7e5a8cf55168e4866052208a
 /etc/init/hwclock-save.conf 4a002046525e338fc23e4418602865c9
Description: Miscellaneous system utilities
 This package contains a number of important utilities, most of which
 are oriented towards maintenance of your system.  Some of the more
 important utilities included in this package allow you to partition
 your hard disk, view kernel messages, and create new filesystems.
Homepage: http://userweb.kernel.org/~kzak/util-linux/
Original-Maintainer: LaMont Jones <lamont@debian.org>

Package: libgmp10
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 486
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gmp
Version: 2:5.0.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Multiprecision arithmetic library
 GNU MP is a programmer's library for arbitrary precision
 arithmetic (ie, a bignum package).  It can operate on signed
 integer, rational, and floating point numeric types.
 .
 It has a rich set of functions, and the functions have a regular
 interface.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Science Team <debian-science-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://gmplib.org/

Package: liblouis-data
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: extra
Section: text
Installed-Size: 4001
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: liblouis
Version: 2.3.0-3
Description: Braille translation library - data
 Liblouis is a braille translator and back-translator.  It features support for
 computer and literary braille, supports contracted and uncontracted translation
 for many languages and has support for hyphenation.  Liblouis also supports
 math braille (Nemeth and Marburg).  New languages can easily be added through
 tables that support a rule- or dictionary based approach. Included are also
 tools for testing and debugging tables.
 .
 This package contains runtime data.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/liblouis/

Package: libhunspell-1.3-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 416
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: hunspell
Version: 1.3.2-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: hunspell-en-us | hunspell-dictionary | myspell-dictionary
Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (= 2.2.0~rc2-1)
Description: spell checker and morphological analyzer (shared library)
 Hunspell is a spell checker and morphological analyzer library and program
 designed for languages with rich morphology and complex word compounding or
 character encoding. It is based on MySpell and features an Ispell-like
 terminal interface using Curses library, an Ispell pipe interface and an
 OpenOffice.org UNO module.
 .
 Main features:
  - Unicode support (first 65535 Unicode character)
  - morphological analysis (in custom item and arrangement style)
  - Max. 65535 affix classes and twofold affix stripping (for agglutinative
    languages, like Azeri, Basque, Estonian, Finnish, Hungarian, Turkish, etc.)
  - Support complex compoundings (for example, Hungarian and German)
  - Support language specific algorithms (for example, handling Azeri
    and Turkish dotted i, or German sharp s)
  - Handling conditional affixes, circumfixes, fogemorphemes,
    forbidden words, pseudoroots and homonyms.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://hunspell.sourceforge.net/

Package: gir1.2-vte-2.90
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: introspection
Installed-Size: 422
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vte3
Version: 1:0.32.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libvte-2.90-9 (>= 1:0.30.1-2ubuntu1)
Description: GObject introspection data for the VTE library
 This package contains introspection data for VTE, a terminal emulator
 widget for GTK+.
 .
 It can be used by interpreters understanding the GIRepository format to
 write programs using the VTE widget for GTK+ 3.0.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xdiagnose
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 357
Maintainer: Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.5.2ubuntu0.1
Replaces: x11-common (<< 1:7.6+7ubuntu1), xorg (<< 1:7.6+7ubuntu1), xserver-xorg-video-intel (<= 2:2.14.0-4ubuntu8)
Depends: upstart-job, python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-gi (>= 2.28), gir1.2-gtk-3.0, intel-gpu-tools
Conflicts: x11-common (<< 1:7.6+7ubuntu1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/init/failsafe-x.conf d71d932392d69846a09719b5b6376ae0
Description: X.org diagnosis tool
 This package is a friendly GUI application for diagnosing several
 common X.org problems on Ubuntu.
Homepage: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X

Package: speech-dispatcher
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 1128
Maintainer: Ubuntu Accessibility Developers <ubuntu-accessibility@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.7.1-6ubuntu3
Depends: adduser, lsb-base (>= 3.0-10), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info, libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libdotconf1.0, libespeak1 (>= 1.30), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libspeechd2 (>= 0.7.1)
Recommends: pulseaudio
Suggests: speech-dispatcher-festival (= 0.7.1-6ubuntu3), speech-dispatcher-doc-cs (= 0.7.1-6ubuntu3), libttspico-utils, speech-dispatcher-flite (= 0.7.1-6ubuntu3)
Conflicts: libspeechd1 (<< 0.5)
Conffiles:
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/cicero.conf 13b93892af06bbb4d05e0a5900aa054b
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/espeak.conf 66bef02a5b5f0566c0e255e09ad79c0d
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/festival.conf cfd2100f11ec05ee88bf32dd633e4452
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/flite.conf efe8cb1e0584b68f6ca36a039c206f16
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/ibmtts.conf 8c8b9aab24d099f93118ca02ebb350eb
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/ivona.conf 9e5b8c645badedaa921e7c2a8494c4ac
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/dtk-generic.conf 5e3c1164de36daa0aa1a48209402c4f6
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/epos-generic.conf 10e1c73204d433165464223aca882181
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/espeak-generic.conf 0bf1cf3780c3df8e3304203933712f22
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/espeak-mbrola-generic.conf e315d3298209b6ca3dca6d237c968e3a
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/llia_phon-generic.conf 03017ee31d9b483a63508792b0ecd342
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/swift-generic.conf d994780bb35f2e58f68bb5306adbe032
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules/pico-generic.conf ad4904e73d32e7c8cb647a829bd359ca
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/clients/emacs.conf 1e4a735e3fe42e5f24703200e77c8ce0
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/clients/gnome-speech.conf 988bbb2a7d3c75bd42b0b897aaf6d48e
 /etc/speech-dispatcher/speechd.conf 8373fb966f190a39c2ae135099cdc2ca
 /etc/default/speech-dispatcher 69c4c0447f3a821ffd53c4557f8c3547
 /etc/init.d/speech-dispatcher d606762520d71da020ae229004b872ad
 /etc/logrotate.d/speech-dispatcher d4e2d2a520fa619ffde38df515a1f9ce
Description: Common interface to speech synthesizers
 Speech Dispatcher provides a device independent layer for speech synthesis.
 It supports various software and hardware speech synthesizers as
 backends and provides a generic layer for synthesizing speech and
 playing back PCM data via those different backends to applications.
 .
 Various high level concepts like enqueueing vs. interrupting speech and
 application specific user configurations are implemented in a device
 independent way, therefore freeing the application programmer from
 having to yet again reinvent the wheel.
 .
 This package contains Speech Dispatcher itself.
Homepage: http://devel.freebsoft.org/speechd
Original-Maintainer: Boris Duek <dusek@brailcom.org>

Package: libiso9660-8
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 182
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libcdio
Version: 0.83-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcdio13
Description: library to work with ISO9660 filesystems
 This library is made to read and write ISO9660 filesystems; those
 filesystems are mainly used on CDROMs.
Original-Maintainer: Nicolas Boullis <nboullis@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/libcdio/

Package: linux-headers-3.2.0-29
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 54913
Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: linux
Version: 3.2.0-29.46
Provides: linux-headers, linux-headers-3
Depends: coreutils | fileutils (>= 4.0)
Description: Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.2.0
 This package provides kernel header files for version 3.2.0, for sites
 that want the latest kernel headers. Please read
 /usr/share/doc/linux-headers-3.2.0-29/debian.README.gz for details

Package: libxcursor1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxcursor
Version: 1:1.1.12-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libx11-6, libxfixes3, libxrender1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X cursor management library
 Xcursor is a simple library designed to help locate and load cursors for the
 X Window System.  Cursors can be loaded from files or memory and can exist in
 several sizes; the library automatically picks the best size.  When using
 images loaded from files, Xcursor prefers to use the Render extension's
 CreateCursor request for rendering cursors.  Where the Render extension is
 not supported, Xcursor maps the cursor image to a standard X cursor and uses
 the core X protocol CreateCursor request.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libpoppler19
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 2111
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: poppler
Version: 0.18.4-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), liblcms2-2 (>= 2.2+git20110628-2), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libtiff4
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: poppler-data
Description: PDF rendering library
 Poppler is a PDF rendering library based on Xpdf PDF viewer.
 .
 This package contains the shared core library.
Homepage: http://poppler.freedesktop.org/
Original-Maintainer: Loic Minier <lool@dooz.org>

Package: libdvbpsi7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 126
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libdvbpsi
Version: 0.2.2-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4)
Description: library for MPEG TS and DVB PSI tables decoding and generating
 libdvbpsi is a simple library designed for MPEG TS and DVB PSI tables
 decoding and generating.
 .
 This package contains the libdvbpsi runtime library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvbpsi.html

Package: libindicator7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 116
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libindicator
Version: 0.5.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.18)
Description: panel indicator applet - shared library
 This library contains information to build indicators to go into
 the indicator applet.
 .
 This package contains the library itself.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libindicator
Original-Maintainer: The Ayatana Packagers <pkg-ayatana-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xfonts-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 528
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:7.6+1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8), libfontenc1, libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libxfont1 (>= 1:1.4.2), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), x11-common, xfonts-encodings
Description: X Window System font utility programs
 xfonts-utils provides a set of utility programs shipped with the X Window
 System that are needed for font management.
 .
 The programs in this package include:
  - bdftopcf, which converts BDF fonts to PCF fonts;
  - bdftruncate and ucs2any, tools to generate fonts with various encodings
    from ISO 10646-encoded fonts
  - mkfontdir, a program to generate fonts.dir files;
  - mkfontscale, a program to generate fonts.scale files;
  - fonttosfnt, a program to wrap bitmap fonts in a sfnt (TrueType) wrapper.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: update-manager
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1387
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1:0.156.14.11
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, update-manager-core (= 1:0.156.14.11), python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets (>= 0.40) | synaptic, gksu, python-dbus, python-gobject (>= 2.28.6-2), gir1.2-vte-2.90, gir1.2-gtk-3.0
Recommends: software-properties-gtk (>= 0.71.2), gir1.2-dbusmenu-gtk-0.4, gir1.2-unity-5.0, gir1.2-webkit-3.0
Description: GNOME application that manages apt updates
 This is the GNOME apt update manager. It checks for updates and lets the user
 choose which to install.

Package: libmeanwhile1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 230
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: meanwhile
Version: 1.0.2-4ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0)
Description: open implementation of the Lotus Sametime Community Client protocol
 This library provides the basic Lotus Sametime Community Client session
 functionality along with the core services; Presence, Messaging, and
 Conferencing.
Homepage: http://meanwhile.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Chris Vanden Berghe <chrisvdb@debian.org>

Package: libboost-serialization1.46.1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 817
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: boost1.46
Version: 1.46.1-7ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6)
Description: serialization library for C++
 This package forms part of the Boost C++ Libraries collection,
 containing the following functionalities:
 .
  * proper restoration of pointers to shared data
  * serialization of STL containers and other commonly used templates
  * data portability - streams of bytes created on one platform should
    be readable on any other
  * archive interface must be rich enough to permit the creation of an
    archive that presents serialized data as XML in a useful manner
 .
 Here, "serialization" means the reversible deconstruction of an
 arbitrary set of C++ data structures to a sequence of bytes.
 archive: to refer to a specific rendering of this stream of bytes.
Homepage: http://www.boost.org/libs/serialization/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Boost Team <pkg-boost-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: avahi-daemon
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 340
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: avahi
Version: 0.6.30-5ubuntu2
Depends: libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-core7 (>= 0.6.24), libc6 (>= 2.8), libcap2 (>= 2.10), libdaemon0 (>= 0.13), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), upstart-job, upstart (>= 0.6.7-4), adduser, dbus (>= 1.2.16-0ubuntu3), lsb-base (>= 3.0-6), bind9-host | host
Recommends: libnss-mdns
Suggests: avahi-autoipd
Conffiles:
 /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf bd8d4eda789abe26c48c1f1f74d19551
 /etc/avahi/hosts 186990ae1edac95a88dbef6a36a07716
 /etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d/avahi-daemon 2cf53ff5a00f9d1fed653a2913de5bc7
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/avahi-dbus.conf 4b8ff37c10615ae704b7827a438ff534
 /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-daemon 19057755be7963e97943d32a959d5193
 /etc/init/avahi-daemon.conf 0303b3961d5ffee8f05805b1dd06f475
 /etc/default/avahi-daemon 292bdbb95b392a71a0c363eb58b3a119
Description: Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon
 Avahi is a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery.
 It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts
 running on a local network with no specific configuration. For
 example you can plug into a network and instantly find printers to
 print to, files to look at and people to talk to.
 .
 This package contains the Avahi Daemon which represents your machine
 on the network and allows other applications to publish and resolve
 mDNS/DNS-SD records.
Homepage: http://avahi.org/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 383
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: rhythmbox
Version: 2.96-0ubuntu4.2
Replaces: rhythmbox (<< 0.12.6-4)
Depends: libbrasero-media3-1 (>= 2.91.91), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), librhythmbox-core5 (>= 2.96), rhythmbox (= 2.96-0ubuntu4.2)
Breaks: rhythmbox (<< 0.12.6-4)
Description: burning plugin for rhythmbox music player
 Rhythmbox is a very easy to use music playing and management program
 which supports a wide range of audio formats (including mp3 and ogg).
 Originally inspired by Apple's iTunes, the current version also supports
 Internet Radio, iPod integration and generic portable audio player
 support, Audio CD burning, Audio CD playback, music sharing, and
 Podcasts.
 .
 This package contains the brasero based CD/DVD burning plugin.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-uno
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 719
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Provides: libreoffice-script-provider-python, python2.7-uno
Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libpython2.7 (>= 2.7), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), uno-libs3 (>= 1.7.0+LibO3.3.0~beta3), ure
Conflicts: libreoffice-common (<< 1:3.5~), libreoffice-core (<< 1:3.5~), python3-uno
Enhances: libreoffice
Description: Python-UNO bridge
 The Python-UNO bridge allows use of the standard LibreOffice API
 with the Python scripting language. It additionally allows
 others to develop UNO components in Python, thus Python UNO components
 may be run within the LibreOffice process and can be called from C++
 or the built in StarBasic scripting language.
Homepage: http://udk.openoffice.org/python/python-bridge.html
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libreoffice-draw
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 9761
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libwpd-0.9-9, libwpg-0.2-2, uno-libs3 (>= 3.5.0~beta), ure, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Description: office productivity suite -- drawing
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the drawing component for LibreOffice.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: gstreamer0.10-x
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 308
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-base0.10
Version: 0.10.36-1ubuntu0.1
Provides: gstreamer0.10-videosink
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libx11-6, libxext6, libxv1, libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36)
Description: GStreamer plugins for X11 and Pango
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains the GStreamer plugins for X11 video output, both
 for standard Xlib support and for the Xv extension, as well as the
 plugin for Pango-based text rendering and overlay.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Gstreamer-Elements: clockoverlay, textoverlay, textrender, timeoverlay, ximagesink, xvimagesink
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ubuntu-minimal
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: metapackages
Installed-Size: 57
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ubuntu-meta
Version: 1.267
Depends: adduser, apt, apt-utils, bzip2, console-setup, debconf, debconf-i18n, eject, gnupg, ifupdown, initramfs-tools, iproute, iputils-ping, isc-dhcp-client, kbd, less, locales, lsb-release, makedev, mawk, module-init-tools, net-tools, netbase, netcat-openbsd, ntpdate, passwd, procps, python, resolvconf, rsyslog, sudo, tzdata, ubuntu-keyring, udev, upstart, ureadahead, vim-tiny, whiptail
Description: Minimal core of Ubuntu
 This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu minimal system,
 that is a functional command-line system with the following capabilities:
 .
  - Boot
  - Detect hardware
  - Connect to a network
  - Install packages
  - Perform basic diagnostics
 .
 It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that
 it not be removed.

Package: popularity-contest
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 192
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.53ubuntu1
Provides: popcon
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, dpkg (>= 1.10)
Pre-Depends: debconf (>= 1.5.34) | cdebconf (>= 0.106)
Recommends: cron | fcron
Suggests: anacron
Conffiles:
 /etc/cron.daily/popularity-contest 01be65cc458d99597d0b1f94c5cbe170
Description: Vote for your favourite packages automatically
 The popularity-contest package sets up a cron job that will
 periodically anonymously submit to the Ubuntu developers
 statistics about the most used Ubuntu packages on this system.
 .
 This information helps us making decisions such as which packages
 should go on the first CD. It also lets us improve future versions
 of Ubuntu so that the most popular packages are the ones which
 are installed automatically for new users.
Homepage: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
Original-Maintainer: Popularity Contest Developers <popcon-developers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libgucharmap-2-90-7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 4312
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gucharmap
Version: 1:3.4.1.1-0ubuntu1
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.25.5), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.6), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0)
Description: Unicode browser widget library (shared library)
 The libgucharmap library contains a Unicode browser widget; it is
 most prominently used by the "gucharmap" program.  See the package of
 the same name for more information.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Gucharmap
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: apparmor
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 1055
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.7.102-0ubuntu3.4
Replaces: apparmor-parser, apparmor-utils (<< 2.6.1-4ubuntu1), libapache2-mod-apparmor (<< 2.5.1-0ubuntu3)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, python, lsb-base, initramfs-tools, debconf
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Suggests: apparmor-profiles, apparmor-docs, apparmor-utils
Breaks: apparmor-utils (<< 2.6.1-4ubuntu1), libapache2-mod-apparmor (<< 2.5.1-0ubuntu3)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/nis b2a829a4e26dd3ae92ec2f67536edc20
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/perl 3f8aff3081a1bf8e9c71598adc79d0d8
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-bittorrent-clients 6385893a933bd704925223e591800adf
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/dbus b9505561d6d1671277cfc71a978e99de
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-gnome-terminal 886de107666e17033b11aa3abb1ce054
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/mdns d4959c984a530f8c682e31f34927d57e
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-konsole 8c1c3041cf78f9b9d74b16da7264c745
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/launchpad-integration 08239d10ba383041e97bc7f3962eb788
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/xdg-desktop d891f70210acc01e42c525012a1c3fc6
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/video 2194baba2007ea20698441bc333f9446
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/python 8f2d014977b9344f35e8f410711f8731
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/user-tmp 93247b3296a7f0bff353eb9ee11fba06
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-media-players ff25e51b62d2bf5146134ae3c6530c6b
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/cups-client 57b86c021618d06e812eb6c6d83d9eee
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/user-download aa76b02a2e8113400f1381c2f5af11b3
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/wutmp 3cb05ef8e125c7c3edf00a505dd9e68f
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/p11-kit 0891f55b0b96892c3ee65edf779bbe33
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/openssl f583435c277bf8ad3d35348f1cb8e03d
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-console-browsers d560f0509cdc8ffcdfa1dc115eee88f1
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/winbind cf3bdad9d5b544c432d82afca8fe71a9
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/kde bcf406ea65f835487dc700ca93d0857b
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/xad 0b2fdc7be71e977e240d77338f414ec7
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-feed-readers b8eb233df01672f4941357487b39cda9
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-email 5f0898b479de684451e31494f6e1037a
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/smbpass b4d3be08dff2a9e3b4f1a18ddb65c63c
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-xterm bef5766269999b9e73ad6e11dd7930bd
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/consoles c7e6e00c4845e9afb877359691946386
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/likewise eda6f01c5c1f1f09bc85a7f3a1d3ebaf
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/samba 7b54ab9f0b755b04d239113abb09c5f6
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/user-mail 8006dc58aa87d6a8e314360d6575131b
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/dbus-session 4b741586e28e56f184a2de218104de33
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ibus 50790ff767727165ca62f9bda19fd5c8
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/nameservice 3cef8d44e4476e45ef2ede8ac7cda463
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/php5 6900efafb697bec0975237ca47dd8dc2
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/base 9f418cfc5f4e6fa579c261233b8af6df
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-console-email 1ebfacc8ac5cfba7f3d59baceae52af8
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/enchant a1ac9629b466be8a41cb5f87757f3363
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers 5c0382f39c818364bb01d412cea57c1e
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/svn-repositories 8bc8a123d9ce516c53b818b8a4fc0ed1
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ssl_keys 2bff85dbd2face2b968226c9f06aec15
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/user-manpages c59f25e289e9a426807ab5830136aa42
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-helpers 6490a57f721752146f5493cce22930ce
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/bash 6829aac610c17dacee8aff8f6b2b28e7
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/gnome 072b1bbd27f2201eac62b8795c8d1fc7
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/mysql 8798b0311f78ff2013480ae4c1509168
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/kerberosclient c3c029b0cae618c3a8272c846431d1c7
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/aspell 88984f0b1c090f97140b2b7a6f93b1fb
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/gnupg 5e9d013a751456f528c45b0d358cb198
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/user-write 7d74b716df22c3ba4cb5c9fe25947aff
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/audio c2bba0f488d025ae4a4adc2aabd9c217
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ldapclient f6d4bac77e72abbace3805ad95dc5fad
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/apache2-common f0653bcbe2a7cfcadeb4eba79296c0fa
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/fonts 64df3ed5013568e2b67fc25bea8f9efa
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ruby 55dcd9676dbacca96e12f97460fdfe8d
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ssl_certs 9851f49b0c83fef45f6933a78e62baae
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/orbit2 98b6459f02e5c68e6ef83dced628ea5f
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/nvidia 6f498b217d4e654c0c2d1e0f9ea2b161
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/java 75835195940f17740a2a7f6a5e5b7459
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/mailto e60b3e4611a14d835d8b6fe0ffe27fc2
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/productivity dd54584ceece9aa1ee9c3c71418cd9ae
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/text-editors 006c96f21261b0c15e2f453527136973
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/user-files c6195739a0a14bf3c947530da605413f
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/multimedia 1b85227911c079513f9a88e46c5d849e
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/ubuntu-integration 7e4a56934d013f470fb9ef92bcd77871
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/kde 15541761a5dbdc5ccd12e85e2afe4094
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/ubuntu-integration-xul a6d33002626e1d9a81a490e2f61509fa
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/ubuntu-browsers.d/plugins-common e4ca6c6a6e88485685d7da20ecf1a24d
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/X a5e35595ec71c9dc5e0cf74fcd906fee
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/web-data 86c2db1a266a9c2551f791a404cefd78
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/private-files df792fcb32a3cbf763cee7d63463f4d1
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/private-files-strict 53c40ea0b114f8959873e7a7415ed36f
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/freedesktop.org 57a9b88fc6b1dbc3a18f25ada711891e
 /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/authentication 04cf81938b39380d97f675e9e3d28824
 /etc/apparmor.d/local/README b2c6b40577b4099c584cdf731f5aeb0b
 /etc/apparmor.d/tunables/alias 45dca5dd72a6c862d27caa936e6c00ad
 /etc/apparmor.d/tunables/proc ffaa055ceb36031c973ffaece22a5fc0
 /etc/apparmor.d/tunables/home ec0b11e815b30dc6fbf4d05a41aff9f5
 /etc/apparmor.d/tunables/multiarch 6ebecd63690d4a53f3e7ff6ae48941ca
 /etc/apparmor.d/tunables/global afd8e52df0705e289431f1615d4cbd13
 /etc/init.d/apparmor e979739b30dddc2568af2b8303312140
 /etc/apparmor/subdomain.conf df4dade439e2786fd1d227c99164563d
Description: User-space parser utility for AppArmor
 This provides the system initialization scripts needed to use the
 AppArmor Mandatory Access Control system, including the AppArmor Parser
 which is required to convert AppArmor text profiles into machine-readable
 policies that are loaded into the kernel for use with the AppArmor Linux
 Security Module.
Homepage: http://apparmor.net/
Original-Maintainer: Kees Cook <kees@debian.org>

Package: libmad0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 175
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libmad
Version: 0.15.1b-7ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: MPEG audio decoder library
 MAD is an MPEG audio decoder. It currently only supports the MPEG 1
 standard, but fully implements all three audio layers (Layer I, Layer II,
 and Layer III, the latter often colloquially known as MP3.)
 .
 MAD has the following special features:
   - 100% fixed-point (integer) computation
   - completely new implementation based on the ISO/IEC 11172-3 standard
   - distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL)
Original-Maintainer: Mad Maintainers <pkg-mad-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: hplip
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 431
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libhpmud0 (= 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1), libsane (>= 1.0.11-3), libsane-hpaio (= 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1), hplip-data (= 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1), printer-driver-hpcups (= 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1), python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), python-dbus (>= 0.80), python-imaging, python-pexpect, python-reportlab, coreutils (>= 5.1.0), lsb-base (>= 3), adduser (>= 3.34), cups (>= 1.1.20), policykit-1, python-gobject-2, wget
Recommends: printer-driver-postscript-hp, sane-utils, avahi-daemon
Suggests: hplip-gui, hplip-doc, python-notify, system-config-printer
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/com.hp.hplip.conf 3f3b1250ca68d54419d19d6ddf1b9ad4
Description: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP)
 The HP Linux Printing and Imaging System provides full support for
 printing on most HP SFP (single function peripheral) inkjets and many
 LaserJets, and for scanning, sending faxes and for photo-card access on
 most HP MFP (multi-function peripheral) printers.
 .
 HPLIP is composed of:
  * System services to handle communications with the printers
  * HP CUPS backend driver (hp:) with bi-directional communication with
    HP printers (provides printer status feedback to CUPS and enhanced
    HPIJS functionality such as 4-side full-bleed printing support)
  * HP CUPS backend driver for sending faxes (hpfax:)
  * hpcups CUPS Raster driver to turn rasterized input from the CUPS
    filter chain into the printer's native format (PCL, LIDIL, ...).
    (hpcups is shipped in a separate package)
  * HPIJS Ghostscript IJS driver to rasterize output from PostScript(tm)
    files or from any other input format supported by Ghostscript, and
    also for PostScript(tm) to fax conversion support
    (HPIJS is shipped in a separate package)
  * Command line utilities to perform printer maintenance, such as
    ink-level monitoring or pen cleaning and calibration
  * GUI and command line utility to download data from the photo card
    interfaces in MFP devices
  * GUI and command line utilities to interface with the fax functions
  * A GUI toolbox to access all these functions in a friendly way
  * HPAIO SANE backend (hpaio) for flatbed and Automatic Document Feeder
    (ADF) scanning using MFP devices
 .
 USB, JetDirect (network) and parallel-port devices are supported.
Original-Maintainer: Debian HPIJS and HPLIP maintainers <pkg-hpijs-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

Package: libfontenc1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libfontenc
Version: 1:1.1.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
Description: X11 font encoding library
 libfontenc is a library which helps font libraries portably determine
 and deal with different encodings of fonts.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libfontenc
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libcarp-clan-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 72
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 6.04-1
Depends: perl
Description: Perl enhancement to Carp error logging facilities
 Carp::Clan is a Perl module designed to report errors from the perspective
 of the caller of a "clan" of modules, similar to "Carp" itself. Instead of
 giving it a number of levels to skip on the calling stack, you give it a
 pattern to characterize the package names of the "clan" of modules which
 shall never be blamed for any error.
 .
 These modules stick together like a "clan" and any error which occurs will
 be blamed on the "outsider" script or modules not belonging to this clan.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/Carp-Clan/

Package: unity-lens-music
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 164
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.12.0-0ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdee-1.0-4 (>= 1.0.2), libgee2 (>= 0.5.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.5.9), libtdb1 (>= 1.2.7+git20101214), libunity9 (>= 5.2.0)
Recommends: unity-scope-musicstores
Description: Music lens for unity
 This package contains the "music" lens which can be used
 into Unity to browse your media files.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-music

Package: libreoffice-help-en-us
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 21400
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libreoffice-common (<< 1:3.0.0~dev300m28)
Provides: libreoffice-help-3.5
Depends: libreoffice-writer | language-support-translations-en
Recommends: libreoffice-core (>> 1:3.5.4) | language-support-translations-en
Suggests: libreoffice-java-common
Description: office productivity suite -- English_american help
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the help of LibreOffice in
 English_american.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: rsyslog
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 1202
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 5.8.6-1ubuntu8
Provides: linux-kernel-log-daemon, system-log-daemon
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), upstart-job, lsb-base (>= 3.2-14), initscripts (>= 2.88dsf-13.3), adduser, ucf
Recommends: logrotate
Suggests: rsyslog-mysql | rsyslog-pgsql, rsyslog-doc, rsyslog-gnutls, rsyslog-gssapi, rsyslog-relp, apparmor (>= 2.3)
Conflicts: linux-kernel-log-daemon, system-log-daemon
Conffiles:
 /etc/rsyslog.conf 6a05320976aec88f9aa3ca964e2032f7
 /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog a5b57eb392a10dba65760e89dcdc508c
 /etc/default/rsyslog 92f41006a8a34eeb390b945ee962d504
 /etc/init/rsyslog.conf 34b6c083e007bed20e8341486361529b
 /etc/init/dmesg.conf 218f9baf50c95553d5b611d62de520e1
 /etc/logcheck/ignore.d.server/rsyslog 650507df599fbbdd6cb4142bd77fd2ff
 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.rsyslogd b19cc6250081ef3700146db17f1efa44
Description: reliable system and kernel logging daemon
 Rsyslog is a multi-threaded implementation of syslogd (a system utility
 providing support for message logging), with features that include:
  * reliable syslog over TCP, SSL/TLS and RELP
  * on-demand disk buffering
  * email alerting
  * writing to MySQL or PostgreSQL databases (via separate output plugins)
  * permitted sender lists
  * filtering on any part of the syslog message
  * on-the-wire message compression
  * fine-grained output format control
  * failover to backup destinations
  * enterprise-class encrypted syslog relaying
 .
 It is the default syslogd on Debian systems.
Homepage: http://www.rsyslog.com/
Original-Maintainer: Michael Biebl <biebl@debian.org>
Original-Vcs-Browser: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/rsyslog.git;a=summary
Original-Vcs-Git: git://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/rsyslog.git

Package: libglew1.6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 450
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: glew
Version: 1.6.0-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: glew-utils
Conflicts: libglew1
Description: OpenGL Extension Wrangler - runtime environment
 For more information about GLEW please refer to the description of the
 libglew-dev package.
 .
 This package contains the runtime support files.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>
Homepage: http://glew.sourceforge.net/

Package: libcheese3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 256
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cheese
Version: 3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libclutter-gst-1.0-0 (>= 0.10.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.32), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), cheese-common (= 3.4.1-0ubuntu2.1), gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (>= 0.10.23), gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (>= 0.10.23), gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (>= 0.10.30-1ubuntu4) | gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-x
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam - base library
 A webcam application that supports image and video capture. Makes
 it easy to take photos and videos of you, your friends, pets or whatever
 you want. Allows you to apply fancy visual effects, fine-control image
 settings and has features such as Multi-Burst mode, Countdown timer
 for photos.
 .
 This package contains the base shared library.
Homepage: http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: lmms
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 9016
Maintainer: DNS777 <dns@rbose.org>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.4.13-stable.git.2228-4~precise1
Replaces: lmms-extras (<= 0.4.3)
Depends: lmms-common (= 0.4.13-stable.git.2228-4~precise1), libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libc6 (>= 2.15), libfftw3-3, libfluidsynth1, libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libjack-jackd2-0 (>= 1.9.5~dfsg-14) | libjack-0.116, libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3), libportaudio2 (>= 19+svn20101113), libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libstk0c2a, libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2), libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.2), libvorbisfile3 (>= 1.1.2), libx11-6, libxext6, libxft2 (>> 2.1.1), libxinerama1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), stk
Recommends: tap-plugins, caps
Suggests: fil-plugins, mcp-plugins, omins, vcf, freepats
Conflicts: lmms-extras (<= 0.4.3)
Description: Linux Multimedia Studio
 LMMS is a free cross-platform alternative to commercial programs like
 FL Studio(R), which allow you to produce music with your computer.
 This includes the creation of melodies and beats, the synthesis and mixing
 of sounds, and arranging of samples. You can have fun with your MIDI-keyboard
 and much more; all in a user-friendly and modern interface.
Homepage: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
Original-Maintainer: Patrick Winnertz <winnie@debian.org>

Package: cpio
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 328
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.11-7ubuntu3
Replaces: cpio-mt
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Suggests: libarchive1
Conflicts: cpio-mt, mt-st (<< 0.6)
Description: GNU cpio -- a program to manage archives of files
 GNU cpio is a tool for creating and extracting archives, or copying
 files from one place to another.  It handles a number of cpio formats
 as well as reading and writing tar files.
Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/cpio/
Original-Maintainer: Ruben Molina <rmolina@udea.edu.co>

Package: powermgmt-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.31
Replaces: apmd (<= 3.0.2-1.17)
Depends: udev | makedev, libc6 (>= 2.3.4), module-init-tools
Description: Common utils and configs for power management
 This package contains utilities and configuration files
 for power management that are common to APM and ACPI.
Original-Maintainer: Chris Hanson <cph@debian.org>

Package: network-manager-gnome
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1629
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: network-manager-applet
Version: 0.9.4.1-0ubuntu2
Depends: gconf-service, libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.4.90), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgnome-bluetooth8 (>= 2.91.2), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 3.2.2-2~), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libnm-glib-vpn1 (>= 0.7.999), libnm-glib4 (>= 0.9.4.0~git201203162258.69247a0), libnm-gtk0, libnm-util2 (>= 0.9.2.0+git201202060518.95b0b72), libnotify4 (>= 0.7.0), gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), network-manager (>= 0.9.4), policykit-1-gnome, gnome-icon-theme, dbus-x11
Recommends: notification-daemon, mobile-broadband-provider-info
Suggests: network-manager-openvpn-gnome, network-manager-vpnc-gnome, network-manager-pptp-gnome, gnome-bluetooth
Conffiles:
 /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop e05f76259c4c831dc665a20275583f7b
Description: network management framework (GNOME frontend)
 NetworkManager is a system network service that manages your network devices
 and connections, attempting to keep active network connectivity when
 available. It manages ethernet, WiFi, mobile broadband (WWAN), and PPPoE
 devices, and provides VPN integration with a variety of different VPN
 services.
 .
 This package contains a systray applet for GNOME's notification area but it
 also works for other desktop environments which provide a systray like KDE
 or Xfce.
 It displays the available networks and allows users to easily switch between
 them. For encrypted networks it will prompt the user for the key/passphrase
 and it can optionally store them in the gnome-keyring.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libstdc++6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1190
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gcc-4.6
Version: 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: gcc-4.1, gcc-4.3 (<< 4.3.6-1), gcc-4.4 (<< 4.4.6-4), gcc-4.5 (<< 4.5.3-2)
Conflicts: scim (<< 1.4.2-1)
Description: GNU Standard C++ Library v3
 This package contains an additional runtime library for C++ programs
 built with the GNU compiler.
 .
 libstdc++-v3 is a complete rewrite from the previous libstdc++-v2, which
 was included up to g++-2.95. The first version of libstdc++-v3 appeared
 in g++-3.0.
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libstdc++6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: important
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 1134
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: gcc-4.6
Version: 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libc6 (>= 2.11), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: gcc-4.1, gcc-4.3 (<< 4.3.6-1), gcc-4.4 (<< 4.4.6-4), gcc-4.5 (<< 4.5.3-2)
Conflicts: scim (<< 1.4.2-1)
Description: GNU Standard C++ Library v3
 This package contains an additional runtime library for C++ programs
 built with the GNU compiler.
 .
 libstdc++-v3 is a complete rewrite from the previous libstdc++-v2, which
 was included up to g++-2.95. The first version of libstdc++-v3 appeared
 in g++-3.0.
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: libvisual-0.4-plugins
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 540
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libvisual-plugins
Version: 0.4.0.dfsg.1-7
Replaces: libvisual0.4-plugins
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglu1-mesa | libglu1, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0-4)
Conflicts: libvisual0.4-plugins
Description: Audio visualization framework plugins
 Plugins for the libvisual audio visualization framework.
Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>

Package: libpcsclite1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 86
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pcsc-lite
Version: 1.7.4-2ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: pcscd (= 1.7.4-2ubuntu2)
Breaks: pcscd (<< 1.7.4-2ubuntu2)
Conflicts: libpcsclite-dev (<< 1.7.4-2ubuntu2)
Description: Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (library)
 The purpose of PC/SC Lite is to provide a Windows(R) SCard interface
 in a very small form factor for communicating to smartcards and
 readers.
 .
 The PC/SC Lite library is used to connect to the PC/SC daemon from
 a client application and provide access to the desired reader.
Homepage: http://pcsclite.alioth.debian.org/
Original-Maintainer: Ludovic Rousseau <rousseau@debian.org>

Package: libatkmm-1.6-1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 343
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: atkmm1.6
Version: 2.22.6-1ubuntu1
Replaces: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (<< 1:2.22.0)
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libglibmm-2.4-1c2a (>= 2.30.0), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a (<< 1:2.22.0)
Description: C++ wrappers for ATK accessibility toolkit (shared libraries)
 Atkmm is a C++ interface for ATK, accessibility toolkit used by Gtk+ library.
 It provides a familiar interface for C++ programmers to add accessibility
 features to their applications.
 .
 This package contains shared libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gtkmm.org/
Original-Maintainer: Krzysztof Klimonda <kklimonda@syntaxhighlighted.com>

Package: x11-xfs-utils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 132
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 7.6+1
Replaces: fslsfonts, fstobdf, showfont, xbase-clients (<= 1:7.2.ds2-3), xfsinfo, xutils (<= 1:7.1.ds.3-1)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libfs6, libx11-6
Conflicts: fslsfonts, fstobdf, showfont, xfsinfo
Description: X font server utilities
 x11-xfs-utils provides a set of utility programs useful on a system that uses
 an X font server.
 .
 The programs in this package include:
  - fslsfonts, a tool that lists fonts served by an X font server;
  - fstobdf, a tool which retrieves a font in BDF format from an X font server;
  - showfont, a font dumper for use with an X font server;
  - xfsinfo, an X font server information utility.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: zip
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 636
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0-4
Replaces: zip-crypt (<= 2.30-2)
Depends: libbz2-1.0, libc6 (>= 2.7)
Recommends: unzip
Conflicts: zip-crypt (<= 2.30-2)
Description: Archiver for .zip files
 This is InfoZIP's zip program. It produces files that are fully
 compatible with the popular PKZIP program; however, the command line
 options are not identical. In other words, the end result is the same,
 but the methods differ. :-)
 .
 This version supports encryption.
Original-Maintainer: Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.info-zip.org/Zip.html

Package: libprotoc7
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 806
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: protobuf
Version: 2.4.1-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libprotobuf7, libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Description: protocol buffers compiler library
 Protocol buffers are a flexible, efficient, automated mechanism for
 serializing structured data - similar to XML, but smaller, faster, and
 simpler. You define how you want your data to be structured once, then you can
 use special generated source code to easily write and read your structured
 data to and from a variety of data streams and using a variety of languages.
 You can even update your data structure without breaking deployed programs
 that are compiled against the "old" format.
 .
 Google uses Protocol Buffers for almost all of its internal RPC protocols and
 file formats.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library needed for the protocol buffer
 compiler.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/
Original-Maintainer: Iustin Pop <iustin@debian.org>

Package: nautilus-sendto
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 408
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.0.1-2ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, nautilus (>= 1:2.91)
Suggests: evolution (>= 2.28) | thunderbird | claws-mail, pidgin (>= 2.0.0) | gajim, python-dbus
Breaks: gnome-bluetooth (<< 3.0), nautilus-sendto-empathy (<< 3.0)
Description: integrates Evolution and Pidgin into the Nautilus file manager
 The Nautilus Send To plugin provides the Nautilus file manager with a context
 menu component for quickly sending files to accounts in an Evolution email
 address book, contacts on a Pidgin or Gajim instant messaging list, through
 Thunderbird, or through Claws Mail.
 .
 Nautilus Send To also provides the option of compressing the files (tar.bz2,
 tar.gz, or zip) before sending.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: apport
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 980
Maintainer: Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 2.0.1-0ubuntu14
Replaces: python-apport (<< 1.17.2-0ubuntu3), ubiquity
Depends: python (>= 2.6), python-apport (>= 2.0.1-0ubuntu14), lsb-base (>= 3.0-6), python-gi, gir1.2-glib-2.0 (>= 1.29.17), sysv-rc (>= 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu2), upstart-job
Recommends: apport-symptoms
Suggests: apport-gtk | apport-kde
Conffiles:
 /etc/default/apport 3446c6cac185f44237f59786e006ebe4
 /etc/apport/blacklist.d/README.blacklist c2ed1eb9a17ec2550747b4960cf4b73c
 /etc/apport/blacklist.d/apport 44a58562c2c3923d9c44d67d4b5daf0f
 /etc/apport/native-origins.d/lts-q-backports 6f1e7c350c7879a2b8d3f5535e4f47d0
 /etc/bash_completion.d/apport_completion dfe766d9328bb5c895038b44185133f9
 /etc/init/apport.conf 61faaa43d687d7ded21201e34ff4d5ca
 /etc/logrotate.d/apport fa54dab59ef899b48d5455c976008df4
 /etc/cron.daily/apport 3488c008abeb2df01712c62419296592
Description: automatically generate crash reports for debugging
 apport automatically collects data from crashed processes and
 compiles a problem report in /var/crash/. This utilizes the crashdump
 helper hook provided by the Ubuntu kernel.
 .
 This package also provides a command line frontend for browsing and
 handling the crash reports. For desktops, you should consider
 installing the GTK+ or Qt user interface (apport-gtk or apport-kde).
Homepage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport

Package: iputils-arping
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: net
Installed-Size: 72
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: iputils
Version: 3:20101006-1ubuntu1
Replaces: netbase (<< 4.00)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libsysfs2
Conflicts: arping, iputils-ping (<< 20001110-6), suidmanager (<< 0.50)
Description: Tool to send ICMP echo requests to an ARP address
 The arping command acts like the standard ping command except it pings
 a machine by its ARP address instead of its IP address.  It is typically
 used to locate a machine if its hardware address is known but its IP
 address is unknown
Original-Maintainer: Noah Meyerhans <noahm@debian.org>

Package: libmpfr4
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 747
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: mpfr4
Version: 3.1.0-3ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgmp10
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Conflicts: libgmp3 (<< 4.1.4-3)
Description: multiple precision floating-point computation
 MPFR provides a library for multiple-precision floating-point computation
 with correct rounding.  The computation is both efficient and has a
 well-defined semantics. It copies the good ideas from the
 ANSI/IEEE-754 standard for double-precision floating-point arithmetic
 (53-bit mantissa).
Homepage: http://www.mpfr.org/
Original-Maintainer: Laurent Fousse <lfousse@debian.org>

Package: cryptsetup-bin
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 168
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cryptsetup
Version: 2:1.4.1-2ubuntu4
Replaces: cryptsetup (<< 2:1.4.1-2ubuntu2~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libcryptsetup4 (>= 2:1.4), libpopt0 (>= 1.14)
Breaks: cryptsetup (<< 2:1.4.1-2ubuntu2~)
Description: disk encryption support - command line tools
 Cryptsetup provides an interface for configuring encryption on block
 devices (such as /home or swap partitions), using the Linux kernel
 device mapper target dm-crypt. It features integrated Linux Unified Key
 Setup (LUKS) support.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Cryptsetup Team <pkg-cryptsetup-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libreoffice-calc
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 17827
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-base-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), uno-libs3 (>= 3.5.0~beta), ure
Description: office productivity suite -- spreadsheet
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the spreadsheet component for LibreOffice.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: libhtml-tagset-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 3.20-2
Depends: perl (>= 5.6.0-16)
Description: Data tables pertaining to HTML
 HTML-Tagset contains data tables useful in dealing with HTML.  For instance,
 it provides %HTML::Tagset::emptyElement, which lists all of the HTML elements
 which cannot have content.  It provides no functions or methods.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Perl Group <pkg-perl-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTML-Tagset/

Package: python-pyatspi2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 192
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: pyatspi
Version: 2.4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu3
Replaces: python-pyatspi (<< 2.4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu2)
Provides: python-pyatspi
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-gobject (>= 2.90.1), gir1.2-atspi-2.0 (>= 2.1.4)
Conflicts: python-pyatspi (<< 2.4.0+dfsg-0ubuntu2)
Description: Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface - Python bindings
 at-spi is the "Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface".
 .
 This package contains Python bindings for the client side aspects of at-spi2.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Accessibility/GNOME3
Original-Maintainer: Debian Accessibility Team <debian-accessibility@lists.debian.org>

Package: pulseaudio
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 3148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1
Replaces: libpulse-browse0 (<< 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1), pulseaudio-module-hal, pulseaudio-module-rygel-media-server (<< 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1), pulseaudio-module-udev (<< 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1)
Provides: pulseaudio-module-hal, pulseaudio-module-rygel-media-server, pulseaudio-module-udev
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.24.1), libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1), libltdl7 (>= 2.4.2), liborc-0.4-0 (>= 1:0.4.16), libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1), libsamplerate0 (>= 0.1.7), libsndfile1 (>= 1.0.20), libspeexdsp1 (>= 1.2~beta3.2-1), libtdb1 (>= 1.2.7+git20101214), libudev0 (>= 147), libx11-6, libx11-xcb1, adduser, lsb-base (>= 3), consolekit, libasound2-plugins, pulseaudio-utils
Recommends: pulseaudio-module-x11, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, rtkit
Suggests: pavumeter, paman, paprefs, pulseaudio-module-raop, pulseaudio-esound-compat
Conflicts: libltdl3 (<< 1.5.24-1), pulseaudio-module-rygel-media-server (<< 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1), pulseaudio-module-udev (<< 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1)
Conffiles:
 /etc/default/pulseaudio ee26e4427d72cf16a59b1a8ce2712c66
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/pulseaudio-system.conf 69d56dc5342bf589a2e199541709a452
 /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio-kde.desktop 2794d78ed7a53e4aced7d3194c8ccc84
 /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop 64044f7fa5be4ed2aaa1b44a8d22896a
 /etc/init.d/pulseaudio c5a835d0fa2deb24d878a30e6977b012
 /etc/pulse/daemon.conf 4b594b2821968579311881b8f7c0ad16
 /etc/pulse/default.pa 7d2f07add9033af7fd1563d499130528
 /etc/pulse/system.pa 408f6d6119d7afce522ab1b394709134
Description: PulseAudio sound server
 PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and
 WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with
 much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
 .
 These are some of PulseAudio's features:
 .
   * High quality software mixing of multiple audio streams with support for
     more than one sink/source. May be used to combine multiple sound cards
     into one (with sample rate adjustment).
 .
   * Wide range of supported client libraries. ESD, ALSA, oss, libao and
     GStreamer client applications are supported as-is. Native PulseAudio
     plug-ins are also available for xmms and mplayer.
 .
   * Good low latency behaviour and very accurate latency measurement for
     playback and recording. Ability to fully synchronize multiple playback
     streams.
 .
   * Network transparency, allowing an application to play back or record
     audio on a different machine than the one it is running on.
 .
   * Extensible plug-in architecture with plug-ins for jackd, multicast-rtp
     lirc and avahi, just to name a few.
 .
 This package contains the daemon and basic module set.
Homepage: http://www.pulseaudio.org
Original-Maintainer: Pulseaudio maintenance team <pkg-pulseaudio-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: isc-dhcp-client
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: net
Installed-Size: 732
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: isc-dhcp
Version: 4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.5
Replaces: dhcp3-client
Provides: dhcp3-client
Depends: debianutils (>= 2.8.2), isc-dhcp-common (= 4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.5), iproute, libc6 (>= 2.15)
Suggests: resolvconf, avahi-autoipd, apparmor
Breaks: network-manager (<< 0.8.2~rc1)
Conflicts: dhcp-client (<< 3.0), ifupdown (<< 0.6.8+nmu3), resolvconf (<= 1.45), samba-common (<< 3.0.0beta1-2)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient 89decb33ad9d3be0de07779a5178f0ee
 /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/debug dd91ed0be720067f550fbab6460cce3d
 /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/rfc3442-classless-routes ee96d782b56da3e073e1353d88f9017a
 /etc/dhcp/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/debug e8024270338806ef2315ad693178f237
 /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf 7f622632a2a0bbb0f890ff9bc6f0b78e
Description: ISC DHCP client
 This is the client from the Internet Software Consortium's implementation of
 DHCP. For more information visit http://www.isc.org.
 .
 Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) is a protocol like BOOTP
 (actually dhcpd includes much of the functionality of bootpd). It
 gives client machines "leases" for IP addresses and can
 automatically set their network configuration. If your machine
 depends on DHCP (especially likely if it's a workstation on a large
 network, or a laptop, or attached to a cable modem), keep this or
 another DHCP client installed.
 .
 Extra documentation can be found in the package isc-dhcp-common.
Original-Maintainer: Debian ISC DHCP maintainers <pkg-dhcp-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: ca-certificates
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: misc
Installed-Size: 373
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 20111211
Depends: openssl (>= 1.0.0), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0
Enhances: openssl
Description: Common CA certificates
 This package includes PEM files of CA certificates to allow SSL-based
 applications to check for the authenticity of SSL connections.
 .
 It includes, among others, certificate authorities used by the Debian
 infrastructure and those shipped with Mozilla's browsers.
 .
 Please note that Debian can neither confirm nor deny whether the
 certificate authorities whose certificates are included in this package
 have in any way been audited for trustworthiness or RFC 3647 compliance.
 Full responsibility to assess them belongs to the local system
 administrator.
Original-Maintainer: Michael Shuler <michael@pbandjelly.org>

Package: libreoffice-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 117412
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libreoffice
Version: 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: libreoffice-calc (<< 1:3.3.2-5), libreoffice-common (<< 1:3.5.0-1ubuntu1~)
Provides: libreoffice-bundled
Depends: libreoffice-common (>> 1:3.5.4), fonts-opensymbol | ttf-opensymbol (>= 1:3.0), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libcmis-0.2-0, libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1), libdb5.1, libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8), libexttextcat0 (>= 2.2-8), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.8.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.15.0), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.0), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.0), libhunspell-1.3-0, libhyphen0 (>= 2.7.1), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libicu48 (>= 4.8-1), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libmythes-1.2-0, libneon27-gnutls, libnspr4 (>= 1.8.0.10), libnss3 (>= 3.12.0~1.9b1), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libsm6, libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), libx11-6, libxext6, libxinerama1, libxml2 (>= 2.7.4), libxrandr2, libxrender1, libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.25), uno-libs3 (>= 3.5.0~beta), ure (>= 3.5.4~), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4), librdf0 (>= 1.0.14), librsvg2-2 (>= 2.36.1), fontconfig
Breaks: hunspell-ar (<< 0.0.0+20080110-1.1), hunspell-da (<< 1:3.1.0-3), hunspell-de-at (<< 20071211-2), hunspell-de-ch (<< 20071211-2), hunspell-de-de (<< 20071211-2), hunspell-de-med (<< 20090825-1), hunspell-en-ca (<< 1:3.1.0-3), hunspell-en-us (<< 20070829-3), hunspell-fr (<< 1:3.1.0-3), hunspell-gl-es (<< 2.2a-6), hunspell-hu (<< 1:3.1.0-3), hunspell-ko (<< 0.3.3-1), hunspell-ne (<< 1:3.1.0-3), hunspell-se (<< 1.0~beta6.20081222-1.1), hunspell-sh (<< 1:3.1.0-3), hunspell-sr (<< 1:3.1.0-3), hunspell-uz (<< 0.6-3.1), hunspell-vi (<< 1:3.1.0-3), libreoffice-common (<< 1:3.5.0-1ubuntu1~), libreoffice-evolution (<< 1:3.4.1~), libreoffice-filter-binfilter (<< 1:3.4.1~), libreoffice-kab (<< 1:3.4.1~), libreoffice-sdbc-postgresql (<< 0.8.1~), mozilla-libreoffice (<< 1:3.5.0~beta~), myspell-af (<< 1:3.1.0-3), myspell-ca (<< 0.6-8), myspell-cs-cz (<< 20040229-4.1), myspell-da (<< 1.6.18-1.1), myspell-de-at (<< 20071211-2), myspell-de-ch (<< 20071211-2), myspell-de-de (<< 20071211-2), myspell-de-de-oldspell (<< 1:2-25.1), myspell-el-gr (<< 0.3-1.1), myspell-en-au (<< 2.1-5), myspell-en-gb (<< 1:3.1.0-3), myspell-en-us (<< 1:3.1.0-3), myspell-en-za (<< 1:3.1.0-3), myspell-eo (<< 2.1.2000.02.25-41), myspell-es (<< 1.10-7), myspell-et (<< 1:20030606-12.1), myspell-fa (<< 0.20070816-2), myspell-fi (<< 0.7-17.2), myspell-fo (<< 0.2.36-3), myspell-fr (<< 1.4-25), myspell-fr-gut (<< 1:1.0-26.1), myspell-ga (<< 2.0-19), myspell-gd (<< 0.50-7), myspell-gv (<< 0.50-8), myspell-hr (<< 20060617-2), myspell-hu (<< 0.99.4-1.2), myspell-hy (<< 0.10.1-1.1), myspell-it (<< 1:3.1.0-3), myspell-ku (<< 0.20.0-1.1), myspell-lv (<< 0.7.3-3.1), myspell-nb (<< 2.0.10-3.1), myspell-ne (<< 1.0-4.1), myspell-nl (<< 1:1.10-3), myspell-nn (<< 2.0.10-3.1), myspell-pl (<< 20090830-1), myspell-pt-br (<< 2009.03.30-1.1), myspell-pt-pt (<< 20090309-1.1), myspell-ru (<< 0.99g5-8.1), myspell-sk (<< 0.5.5a-2.1), myspell-sv-se (<< 1.3.8-6-2.2), myspell-sw (<< 1:3.1.0-3), myspell-th (<< 1:3.1.0-3), myspell-tl (<< 0.4-0-5)
Conflicts: cacao-oj6-jre, cli-uno-bridge (<< 1:3.0.0~dev300m22), libcairo2 (= 1.4.8-1), libicu38 (= 3.8~d01-1), libreoffice-base (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-calc (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-dev (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-draw (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-evolution (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-filter-so52 (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-gnome (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-gtk (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-impress (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-kde (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-officebean (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), libreoffice-style-andromeda (<< 1:3.3.0-1), libreoffice-style-crystal (<< 1:3.3.0-1), libreoffice-style-galaxy (<< 1:3.3.0-1), libreoffice-style-hicontrast (<< 1:3.3.0-1), libreoffice-style-oxygen (<< 1:3.3.0-1), libreoffice-style-tango (<< 1:3.3.0-1), libreoffice-writer (<< 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1), mozilla-plugin-vlc (<< 1.0)
Description: office productivity suite -- arch-dependent files
 LibreOffice is a full-featured office productivity suite that provides
 a near drop-in replacement for Microsoft(R) Office.
 .
 This package contains the architecture-dependent core files of
 LibreOffice.  See the libreoffice package for more information.
Homepage: http://www.libreoffice.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian LibreOffice Maintainers <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>

Package: update-notifier-common
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1944
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: update-notifier
Version: 0.119ubuntu8.6
Replaces: update-notifier (<< 0.75.1)
Depends: python, python-apt (>= 0.6.12), python-debian, debconf, patch
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: libpam-modules (>= 1.0.1-9ubuntu3)
Suggests: gksu
Conffiles:
 /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available 0628c543e94792202076f0d3c3c521cf
 /etc/update-motd.d/98-fsck-at-reboot 16003ee8c8c80a565a98a7696cee04c0
 /etc/update-motd.d/98-reboot-required 1c4d534d0abd44d566899e47c4f22786
 /etc/cron.daily/update-notifier-common ac3a73308ace1070b9980c2bc56fb416
 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive 9e28a07261e6ad5ede22d5286291ca23
 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15update-stamp b9de0ac9e2c9854b1bb213e362dc4e41
 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99update-notifier 8e4023de6d0e7bdd45f6b018511abfe7
 /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic 03ddb526e156071de0667748b6ac1d33
Description: Files shared between update-notifier and other packages
 Apt setup files and reboot notification scripts shared between
 update-notifier and other packages, notably for server use cases.

Package: strace
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 396
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.5.20-2.3ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: A system call tracer
 strace is a system call tracer, i.e. a debugging tool which prints out
 a trace of all the system calls made by a another process/program.
 The program to be traced need not be recompiled for this, so you can
 use it on binaries for which you don't have source.
 .
 System calls and signals are events that happen at the user/kernel
 interface. A close examination of this boundary is very useful for bug
 isolation, sanity checking and attempting to capture race conditions.
Homepage: http://sourceforge.net/projects/strace/
Original-Maintainer: Frederik Schler <fs@debian.org>

Package: tor-geoipdb
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: net
Installed-Size: 4576
Maintainer: Peter Palfrader <weasel@debian.org>
Architecture: all
Source: tor
Version: 0.2.3.24-rc-1~precise+1
Depends: tor (>= 0.2.3.24-rc-1~precise+1)
Description: GeoIP database for Tor
 This package provides a GeoIP database for Tor, i.e. it maps IPv4 addresses
 to countries.
 .
 Bridge relays (special Tor relays that aren't listed in the main Tor
 directory) use this information to report which countries they see
 connections from.  These statistics enable the Tor network operators to
 learn when certain countries start blocking access to bridges.
 .
 Clients can also use this to learn what country each relay is in, so
 Tor controllers like arm or Vidalia can use it, or if they want to
 configure path selection preferences.
Homepage: https://www.torproject.org/

Package: gvfs-fuse
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 196
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gvfs
Version: 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libfuse2 (>= 2.8.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), gvfs (= 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.1), fuse (>= 2.8.4)
Description: userspace virtual filesystem - fuse server
 gvfs is a userspace virtual filesystem where mounts run as separate
 processes which you talk to via D-Bus. It also contains a gio module
 that seamlessly adds gvfs support to all applications using the gio
 API. It also supports exposing the gvfs mounts to non-gio applications
 using fuse.
 .
 This package contains the gvfs-fuse server that exports gvfs mounts to
 all applications using FUSE.
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: vim-tiny
Status: install ok installed
Priority: important
Section: editors
Installed-Size: 826
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: vim
Version: 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2.1
Provides: editor
Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2.1), libc6 (>= 2.15), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), libtinfo5
Suggests: indent
Conffiles:
 /etc/vim/vimrc.tiny ffad4bb1a71e453fece46cd5f29434e8
Description: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - compact version
 Vim is an almost compatible version of the UNIX editor Vi.
 .
 Many new features have been added: multi level undo, syntax
 highlighting, command line history, on-line help, filename
 completion, block operations, folding, Unicode support, etc.
 .
 This package contains a minimal version of vim compiled with no
 GUI and a small subset of features in order to keep small the
 package size. This package does not depend on the vim-runtime
 package, but installing it you will get its additional benefits
 (online documentation, plugins, ...).
Homepage: http://www.vim.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Vim Maintainers <pkg-vim-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: printer-driver-pnm2ppa
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 922
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pnm2ppa
Version: 1.13+nondbs-0ubuntu1
Replaces: pnm2ppa (<< 1.13-3~)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, ghostscript
Suggests: magicfilter | apsfilter
Breaks: pnm2ppa (<< 1.13-3~)
Conflicts: pbm2ppa
Description: printer driver for HP-GDI printers
 Using pnm2ppa it's possible to run HP-GDI printers on Linux. These printers
 are normally "Windows-only" and use the PPA protocol which is proprietary.
 pnm2ppa supports color.
 .
 pnm2ppa supports the following printers: HP Deskjet 7XX Series, HP Deskjet
 820 Series and HP Deskjet 1000 Series.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Printing Team <debian-printing@lists.debian.org>
Homepage: http://pnm2ppa.sf.net/

Package: python-debian
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 263
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 0.1.21ubuntu1
Replaces: python-deb822
Provides: python-deb822
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-chardet
Recommends: python-apt
Suggests: gpgv
Conflicts: python-deb822
Description: Python modules to work with Debian-related data formats
 This package provides Python modules that abstract many formats of Debian
 related files. Currently handled are:
  * Debtags information (debian.debtags module)
  * debian/changelog (debian.changelog module)
  * Packages files, pdiffs (debian.debian_support module)
  * Control files of single or multiple RFC822-style paragraphs, e.g.
    debian/control, .changes, .dsc, Packages, Sources, Release, etc.
    (debian.deb822 module)
  * Raw .deb and .ar files, with (read-only) access to contained
    files and meta-information
Original-Maintainer: Debian python-debian Maintainers <pkg-python-debian-maint@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xorg-docs-core
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: doc
Installed-Size: 140
Maintainer: Ubuntu X-SWAT <ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: xorg-docs
Version: 1:1.6-1ubuntu2
Replaces: xorg-docs (<< 1:1.4-5)
Suggests: xorg-docs
Description: Core documentation for the X.org X Window System
 This package contains core documentation for the X.org X Window
 System. This currently includes only a set of manpages which are
 standard for the system.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libgnome-bluetooth8
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 300
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-bluetooth
Version: 3.2.2-0ubuntu5
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0)
Description: GNOME Bluetooth tools - support library
 This package contains tools for managing and manipulating Bluetooth
 devices using the GNOME desktop.
 .
 The libraries included provide support to gnome-bluetooth.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeBluetooth
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-ati
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 89
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:6.14.99~git20111219.aacbd629-0ubuntu2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libpciaccess0, xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901), xserver-xorg-video-r128, xserver-xorg-video-mach64, xserver-xorg-video-radeon
Description: X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper
 This package provides the 'ati' driver for the AMD/ATI Mach64, Rage128,
 Radeon, FireGL, FireMV, FirePro and FireStream series. This driver is
 actually a wrapper that loads one of the 'mach64', 'r128' or 'radeon'
 sub-drivers depending on the hardware.
 These sub-drivers are brought through package dependencies.
 .
 Users of Rage, Mach, or Radeon boards may remove this package only if
 they use Driver "r128", "mach64", or "radeon" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 instead of relying on autodetection.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-ati driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: x11
Installed-Size: 184
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:1.7.5-1build2
Provides: xorg-driver-video
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), xorg-video-abi-11, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
Description: X.Org X server -- SiliconMotion display driver
 This package provides the driver for the SiliconMotion Lynx and Cougar family
 of chipsets, commonly found in laptops.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-siliconmotion driver module.
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: binutils
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 8564
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 2.22-6ubuntu1
Replaces: binutils-gold (<< 2.20.51.20100415)
Provides: elf-binutils
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.6), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.0)
Suggests: binutils-doc (>= 2.22-6ubuntu1)
Conflicts: binutils-gold (<< 2.20.51.20100415), elf-binutils, gas, modutils (<< 2.4.19-1)
Description: GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities
 The programs in this package are used to assemble, link and manipulate
 binary and object files.  They may be used in conjunction with a compiler
 and various libraries to build programs.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: libfaad2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 324
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: faad2
Version: 2.7-7
Replaces: libfaad2-0
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Conflicts: libfaad2-0
Description: freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime files
 FAAD2 is the fastest ISO AAC audio decoder available. FAAD2 correctly
 decodes all MPEG-4 and MPEG-2 MAIN, LOW, LTP, LD and ER object type AAC
 files.
 .
 This package contains the shared library.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.audiocoding.com/

Package: gir1.2-appindicator3-0.1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 73
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libappindicator
Version: 0.4.92-0ubuntu1
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libappindicator3-1 (>= 0.4.90)
Description: Typelib files for libappindicator3-1.
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format
 to generate dynamic bindings.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/libappindicator

Package: stk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 1011
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.4.3-2
Depends: libstk0c2a (= 4.4.3-2), tk8.4, libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), librtaudio4, librtmidi1, libstdc++6 (>= 4.4.0)
Description: Sound Synthesis Toolkit (example applications)
 The Sound Synthesis Toolkit is a C++ library with implementations
 of several sound synthesis algorithms, starting from Frequency
 Modulation, over Physical Modelling and others. It can be used
 as a library, but it also provides some nice software synthesizers.
 .
 This package provides the example files for the sound synthesis toolkit.
Original-Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://ccrma.stanford.edu/software/stk/

Package: gstreamer0.10-alsa
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 200
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-base0.10
Version: 0.10.36-1ubuntu0.1
Provides: gstreamer0.10-audiosink, gstreamer0.10-audiosource
Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23), libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36)
Recommends: alsa-base (>= 0.9.0)
Suggests: alsa-utils (>= 0.9.0)
Description: GStreamer plugin for ALSA
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains the GStreamer plugin for the ALSA library.  ALSA
 is the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Gstreamer-Elements: alsamixer, alsasink, alsasrc
Gstreamer-Version: 0.10
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-gconf
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 168
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-python
Version: 2.28.1+dfsg-1
Replaces: python-gnome2 (<< 2.22.3-3)
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgconf2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), python-gobject-2 (>= 2.17.0)
Suggests: python-gnome2-doc
Breaks: python-gnome2 (<< 2.22.3-3)
Description: Python bindings for the GConf configuration database system
 This package contains modules that allow to access and manipulate the
 GNOME configuration database (GConf) from Python programs.
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>
Homepage: http://www.pygtk.org/

Package: python-lazr.restfulclient
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 237
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: lazr.restfulclient
Version: 0.12.0-1ubuntu1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-httplib2, python-oauth, python-pkg-resources, python-wadllib (>= 1.1.4), python-zope.interface, python-simplejson
Description: client for lazr.restful-based web services
 A programmable client library that takes advantage of the commonalities
 among lazr.rest web services to provide added functionality on top
 of wadllib.
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/lazr.restfulclient
Original-Maintainer: Luca Falavigna <dktrkranz@debian.org>

Package: python-ubuntu-sso-client
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: python
Installed-Size: 372
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: ubuntu-sso-client
Version: 3.0.2-0ubuntu2
Replaces: ubuntu-sso-client (<< 2.99.4)
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-soup-2.4, gir1.2-webkit-3.0, gnome-keyring, libglib2.0-bin, python-dbus, python-httplib2 (>= 0.7.2), python-oauth, python-openssl, python-simplejson, python-twisted-core, python-twisted-web, python-xdg, python-zope.interface
Breaks: ubuntu-sso-client (<< 2.99.4)
Description: Ubuntu Single Sign-On client - Python library
 Python library to allow applications to sign into Ubuntu services via
 SSO.
Original-Maintainer: Natalia Bidart <natalia.bidart@ubuntu.com>

Package: gstreamer0.10-tools
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 799
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gstreamer0.10
Version: 0.10.36-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), pkg-config, libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.35)
Suggests: gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
Description: Tools for use with GStreamer
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 This package contains versioned command-line tools for GStreamer.
Homepage: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: dconf-service
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 85
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: d-conf
Version: 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1
Replaces: dconf-gsettings-backend (<< 0.10.0-2), libdconf0 (<< 0.7.3-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libdconf0 (= 0.12.0-0ubuntu1.1)
Recommends: dconf-gsettings-backend
Breaks: dconf-gsettings-backend (<< 0.10.0-2), libdconf0 (<< 0.7.3-2)
Description: simple configuration storage system - D-Bus service
 DConf is a low-level key/value database designed for storing desktop
 environment settings.
 .
 This package contains the DConf service, which applications talk to
 using D-Bus in order to obtain their settings. It is mostly used by the
 GSettings backend.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/dconf
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: less
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: text
Installed-Size: 324
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 444-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11), libncurses5 (>= 5.5-5~), debianutils (>= 1.8)
Description: pager program similar to more
 This package provides "less", a file pager (that is, a memory-efficient
 utility for displaying text one screenful at a time). Unlike the basic
 pager "more", it is capable of both backward and forward navigation
 through a file. As part of the GNU project, it is widely regarded as
 the standard pager on UNIX-derived systems.
 .
 Also provided are "lessecho", a simple utility for ensuring arguments
 with spaces are correctly quoted; "lesskey", a tool for modifying the
 standard (vi-like) keybindings; and "lesspipe", a filter for specific
 types of input, such as .doc or .txt.gz files.
Homepage: http://www.greenwoodsoftware.com/less/
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>

Package: libgphoto2-port0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 224
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libgphoto2
Version: 2.4.13-1ubuntu1.2
Replaces: libgphoto2port
Provides: libgphoto2port
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libltdl7 (>= 2.4.2), libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Suggests: gphoto2 (>> 2.1.0), gtkam
Breaks: gphoto2 (<= 2.1.1)
Conflicts: libgphoto2port
Description: gphoto2 digital camera port library
 The gphoto2 library can be used by applications to access various
 digital camera models, via standard protocols such as USB Mass Storage
 and PTP, or vendor-specific protocols.
 .
 This package contains the runtime code for port access.
Homepage: http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/
Original-Maintainer: Debian PhotoTools Maintainers <pkg-phototools-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libglib2.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3740
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: glib2.0
Version: 2.32.3-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libglib2.0-dev (<< 2.23.2-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libffi6 (>= 3.0.4), libpcre3 (>= 8.10), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libglib2.0-data, shared-mime-info
Breaks: gdm3 (<< 3.0.3), gnome-control-center (<< 1:3), gnome-session (<< 3.0.0-3), gvfs (<< 1.8), libgtk-3-0 (<< 3.0.12)
Conflicts: bamfdaemon (<= 0.2.92-0ubuntu1), libzeitgeist-gio, wncksyncdaemon
Description: GLib library of C routines
 GLib is a library containing many useful C routines for things such
 as trees, hashes, lists, and strings.  It is a useful general-purpose
 C library used by projects such as GTK+, GIMP, and GNOME.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libglib2.0-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3776
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: glib2.0
Version: 2.32.3-0ubuntu1
Replaces: libglib2.0-dev (<< 2.23.2-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libffi6 (>= 3.0.4), libpcre3 (>= 8.10), libselinux1 (>= 1.32), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: libglib2.0-data, shared-mime-info
Breaks: gdm3 (<< 3.0.3), gnome-control-center (<< 1:3), gnome-session (<< 3.0.0-3), gvfs (<< 1.8), libgtk-3-0 (<< 3.0.12)
Conflicts: bamfdaemon (<= 0.2.92-0ubuntu1), libzeitgeist-gio, wncksyncdaemon
Description: GLib library of C routines
 GLib is a library containing many useful C routines for things such
 as trees, hashes, lists, and strings.  It is a useful general-purpose
 C library used by projects such as GTK+, GIMP, and GNOME.
 .
 This package contains the shared libraries.
Homepage: http://www.gtk.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: gir1.2-peas-1.0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 134
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libpeas
Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1
Replaces: gir1.0-libpeas-1.0, gir1.0-peas-1.0
Depends: gir1.2-atk-1.0, gir1.2-freedesktop, gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, libpeas-1.0-0 (>= 1.1.0)
Conflicts: gir1.0-libpeas-1.0, gir1.0-peas-1.0
Description: Application plugin library (introspection files)
 libpeas is a library that allows applications to support plugins.
 .
 This package can be used by other packages using the GIRepository format to
 generate dynamic bindings.
Homepage: http://live.gnome.org/Libpeas
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-configglue
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 302
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.0-1build1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-xdg
Description: Glues together optparse.OptionParser and ConfigParser.ConfigParser
 Configglue is a library that glues together python's optparse.OptionParser
 and ConfigParser.ConfigParser, so that the same options can be exported to a
 configuration file and a commandline interface.
Original-Maintainer: Andrew Mitchell <ajmitch@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libecal-1.2-10
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 760
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: evolution-data-server
Version: 3.2.3-0ubuntu7
Replaces: libecal1.2-10
Provides: libecal1.2-10
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.14), libedataserver-1.2-15 (>= 3.2.3), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libical0 (>= 0.42)
Breaks: libecal1.2-10
Description: Client library for evolution calendars
 Evolution is the integrated mail, calendar, task and address book
 distributed suite from Novell, Inc.
 .
 This package is a client library for evolution calendar.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
Original-Maintainer: Debian Evolution Maintainers <pkg-evolution-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsane-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 3016
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: sane-backends
Version: 1.0.22-7ubuntu1
Replaces: libsane (<< 1.0.22-4~)
Description: API library for scanners -- documentation and support files
 SANE stands for "Scanner Access Now Easy" and is an application
 programming interface (API) that provides standardized access to any
 raster image scanner hardware (flatbed scanner, hand-held scanner,
 video- and still-cameras, frame-grabbers, etc.). The SANE standard is
 free and its discussion and development are open to everybody. The
 current source code is written to support several operating systems,
 including GNU/Linux, OS/2, Win32 and various Unices and is available
 under the GNU General Public License (commercial applications and
 backends are welcome, too, however).
 .
 This package includes documentation for libsane, such as the man pages
 and list of supported scanners, and support files (i18n data).
Homepage: http://www.sane-project.org
Original-Maintainer: Julien BLACHE <jblache@debian.org>

Package: libasyncns0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 84
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libasyncns
Version: 0.8-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Asynchronous name service query library
 libasyncns is a C library for Linux/Unix for executing name service queries
 asynchronously. It is an asynchronous wrapper around getaddrinfo(3),
 getnameinfo(3), res_query(3) and res_search(3) from libc and libresolv.
Original-Maintainer: Tanguy Ortolo <tanguy+debian@ortolo.eu>
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libasyncns/

Package: libasyncns0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 84
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libasyncns
Version: 0.8-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Asynchronous name service query library
 libasyncns is a C library for Linux/Unix for executing name service queries
 asynchronously. It is an asynchronous wrapper around getaddrinfo(3),
 getnameinfo(3), res_query(3) and res_search(3) from libc and libresolv.
Original-Maintainer: Tanguy Ortolo <tanguy+debian@ortolo.eu>
Homepage: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libasyncns/

Package: libtotem0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 667
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: totem
Version: 3.0.1-0ubuntu21.1
Replaces: totem (<< 3.0.1-1)
Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgirepository-1.0-1 (>= 0.9.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.30), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.30), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libpeas-1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0), libsm6, libtotem-plparser17 (>= 2.32.4-2), libx11-6, libxrandr2, libxxf86vm1
Description: Main library for the Totem media player
 This package contains the main library used by the Totem media player. It is
 used both by the media player itself and by the plugins.
 .
 This library is only useful within Totem. You should not have to
 manually install this package.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
Original-Maintainer: Sebastien Bacher <seb128@debian.org>

Package: gnome-session-bin
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 531
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-session
Version: 3.2.1-0ubuntu8
Depends: gconf-service, libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libjson-glib-1.0-0 (>= 0.12.0), libsm6, libupower-glib1 (>= 0.9.0), libx11-6, libxau6, libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxext6, libxrender1, libxtst6, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, dbus-x11, gsettings-desktop-schemas, upower (>= 0.9.0)
Conflicts: gnome-session (<< 2.26.1-5)
Description: GNOME Session Manager - Minimal runtime
 The GNOME Session Manager is in charge of starting the core components
 of the GNOME desktop, and applications that should be launched at
 login time. It also features a way to save and restore currently
 running applications.
 .
 This package contains the binaries for the GNOME Session Manager, but
 no startup scripts. It is meant for those willing to start
 gnome-session by hand with the components of their choice, and for
 applications such as GDM that use gnome-session internally.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: libgomp1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 88
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gcc-4.6
Version: 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5), libc6 (>= 2.14)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: gcc-4.1, gcc-4.3 (<< 4.3.6-1), gcc-4.4 (<< 4.4.6-4), gcc-4.5 (<< 4.5.3-2)
Description: GCC OpenMP (GOMP) support library
 GOMP is an implementation of OpenMP for the C, C++, and Fortran compilers
 in the GNU Compiler Collection.
Homepage: http://gcc.gnu.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GCC Maintainers <debian-gcc@lists.debian.org>

Package: wodim
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: otherosfs
Installed-Size: 861
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cdrkit
Version: 9:1.1.11-2ubuntu2
Replaces: cdrecord, cdrtools-doc
Provides: cdrecord
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libcap2 (>= 2.10)
Recommends: genisoimage
Suggests: cdrkit-doc
Conflicts: xcdroast (<< 0.98+0alpha15-11)
Conffiles:
 /etc/wodim.conf 9369bbf580daf4c52288f951dd547b37
 /etc/netscsid.conf 00118d4a9c94c41d3ae415638cc055dd
Description: command line CD/DVD writing tool
 wodim allows you to create CDs or DVDs on a CD/DVD recorder.
 It supports writing data, audio, mixed, multi-session, and CD+ disc and DVD
 data and video disks on DVD capable devices, on just about every type of
 CD/DVD recorder out there.
 .
 Please install cdrkit-doc if you want most of the documentation and
 README files.
Original-Maintainer: Joerg Jaspert <joerg@debian.org>

Package: libgstreamer-plugins-bad0.10-0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 334
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gst-plugins-bad0.10
Version: 0.10.22.3-2ubuntu2.1
Replaces: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (<< 0.10.22.3-2)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.36), libgstreamer0.10-0 (>= 0.10.35.2)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Breaks: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (<< 0.10.22.3-2)
Description: GStreamer shared libraries from the "bad" set
 GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters
 which operate on media data.  Applications using this library can do
 anything from real-time sound processing to playing videos, and just
 about anything else media-related.  Its plugin-based architecture means
 that new data types or processing capabilities can be added simply by
 installing new plug-ins.
 .
 GStreamer Bad Plug-ins is a set of plug-ins that aren't up to par compared
 to the rest. They might be close to being good quality, but they're missing
 something - be it a good code review, some documentation, a set of tests, a
 real live maintainer, or some actual wide use.
 .
 This package contains shared GStreamer libraries from the "bad" set. The API
 is not guaranteed to be stable.
Original-Maintainer: Maintainers of GStreamer packages <pkg-gstreamer-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libtext-charwidth-perl
Status: install ok installed
Priority: required
Section: perl
Installed-Size: 75
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.04-7build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), perl-base (>= 5.14.2-3), perlapi-5.14.2
Description: get display widths of characters on the terminal
 This module permits perl software to get the display widths of characters
 and strings on the terminal, using wcwidth() and wcswidth() from libc.
 .
 It provides mbwidth(), mbswidth(), and mblen().
Original-Maintainer: Anibal Monsalve Salazar <anibal@debian.org>
Homepage: http://search.cpan.org/search?module=Text::CharWidth

Package: libxt6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 457
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxt
Version: 1:1.1.1-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libsm6, libx11-6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 toolkit intrinsics library
 libXt provides the X Toolkit Intrinsics, an abstract widget library upon
 which other toolkits are based.  Xt is the basis for many toolkits, including
 the Athena widgets (Xaw), and LessTif (a Motif implementation).
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXt
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxt6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 417
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libxt
Version: 1:1.1.1-2build1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), libsm6, libx11-6
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 toolkit intrinsics library
 libXt provides the X Toolkit Intrinsics, an abstract widget library upon
 which other toolkits are based.  Xt is the basis for many toolkits, including
 the Athena widgets (Xaw), and LessTif (a Motif implementation).
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXt
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: aisleriot
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: games
Installed-Size: 2528
Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:3.2.3.2-0ubuntu1
Replaces: gnome-games (<< 1:3.1.0), gnome-games-data (<< 1:3.1.0)
Depends: dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2), gconf-service, guile-1.8-libs (>= 1.8.5+1-2ubuntu1), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.4), libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.10.0), libcanberra-gtk3-0 (>= 0.25), libcanberra0 (>= 0.2), libgconf-2-4 (>= 2.31.1), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.0.0), libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0), liblaunchpad-integration-3.0-1 (>= 0.1.17), librsvg2-2 (>= 2.32.0), libsm6, libx11-6
Suggests: gnome-cards-data
Conflicts: gnome-games (<< 1:3.1.0), gnome-games-data (<< 1:3.1.0)
Description: Solitaire card games
 A compilation of over eighty different solitaire card games. Everything from
 favorites like Freecell and Klondike through to the hopelessly pointless Clock
 Patience.
Homepage: https://live.gnome.org/Aisleriot

Package: usb-creator-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 231
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: usb-creator
Version: 0.2.38
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), usb-creator-common (= 0.2.38), python-gi, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, gir1.2-pango-1.0, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-unity-5.0, python-dbus
Description: create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME)
 Startup Disk Creator converts a USB key or SD card into a volume from which you
 can start up and run Ubuntu. You can also store files and settings in any space
 left over.
 .
 The program also works for Debian, or any other Debian-based OS for which you
 have a CD or .iso image.
 .
 This package contains the GTK+ client frontend.
Original-Maintainer: usb-creator Hackers Team <usb-creator-hackers@lists.launchpad.net>

Package: readline-common
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: important
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 107
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: readline6
Version: 6.2-8
Replaces: libreadline-common, libreadline4 (<< 4.3-16), libreadline5 (<< 5.0-11)
Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info
Conflicts: libreadline-common, libreadline5 (<< 5.0-11)
Description: GNU readline and history libraries, common files
 The GNU readline library aids in the consistency of user interface
 across discrete programs that need to provide a command line
 interface.
 .
 The GNU history library provides a consistent user interface for
 recalling lines of previously typed input.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>

Package: linux-sound-base
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 96
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: alsa-driver
Version: 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu1
Depends: debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, module-init-tools (>= 3.2.1)
Suggests: alsa-base (>= 1.0.18-1)
Description: base package for ALSA and OSS sound systems
 This package allows the administrator to choose between
 the OSS and ALSA sound systems.
 .
 ALSA is the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
 OSS is the free version of the Open Sound System.
Homepage: http://www.alsa-project.org/
Original-Maintainer: Debian ALSA Maintainers <pkg-alsa-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: python-launchpadlib
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 276
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.9.12-1
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-simplejson, python-httplib2 (>= 0.4.0), python-wadllib, python-lazr.restfulclient (>= 0.11.2-1), python-lazr.uri (>= 1.0.2-4), python-oauth, python-keyring (>= 0.5)
Suggests: python-pkg-resources, python-testresources
Description: Launchpad web services client library
 A free Python library for scripting Launchpad through its web services
 interface.
 .
 It currently provides access to the following parts of Launchpad:
  * People and Teams
  * Team memberships
  * Bugs and bugtasks
 .
 The Launchpad API is currently in beta, and may well change in ways
 incompatible with this library.
 .
 You can find current API documentation at
 https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
Original-Maintainer: Luca Falavigna <dktrkranz@debian.org>
Homepage: https://launchpad.net/launchpadlib

Package: libcap2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 56
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1:2.22-1ubuntu3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.8)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: support for getting/setting POSIX.1e capabilities
 This library implements the user-space interfaces to the POSIX
 1003.1e capabilities available in Linux kernels. These capabilities are
 a partitioning of the all powerful root privilege into a set of distinct
 privileges.
Homepage: http://sites.google.com/site/fullycapable/
Original-Maintainer: Torsten Werner <twerner@debian.org>

Package: libgnome-desktop-3-2
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 309
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: gnome-desktop3
Version: 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.8), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.6), libx11-6, libxext6, libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.99.3), gsettings-desktop-schemas (>= 2.91.92), gnome-desktop3-data (= 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.1)
Recommends: hwdata (>= 0.227-1)
Description: Utility library for loading .desktop files - runtime files
 This library is used by GNOME to load the .desktop files.
Original-Maintainer: Josselin Mouette <joss@debian.org>

Package: policykit-1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: foreign
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 368
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.104-1ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libpolkit-agent-1-0 (>= 0.99), libpolkit-backend-1-0 (>= 0.99), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.101), consolekit, dbus
Conffiles:
 /etc/pam.d/polkit-1 db501b7f9054813ff7cc7e490837eb34
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.conf 09f96e58327bd8fe5cfdd28e56cef236
 /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/50-localauthority.conf 2adb9d174807b0a3521fabf03792fbc8
 /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/51-ubuntu-admin.conf c4dbd2117c52f367f1e8b8c229686b10
 /etc/polkit-1/nullbackend.conf.d/50-nullbackend.conf 1619df1aeee5c92bf19446a820274e5a
Description: framework for managing administrative policies and privileges
 PolicyKit is an application-level toolkit for defining and handling the policy
 that allows unprivileged processes to speak to privileged processes.
 .
 It is a framework for centralizing the decision making process with respect to
 granting access to privileged operations for unprivileged (desktop)
 applications.
Homepage: http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: software-properties-gtk
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 318
Maintainer: Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: software-properties
Version: 0.82.7.3
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-software-properties, python-gi, gir1.2-gtk-3.0, python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets, software-properties-common
Description: manage the repositories that you install software from (gtk)
 This software provides an abstraction of the used apt repositories.
 It allows you to easily manage your distribution and independent software
 vendor software sources.
 .
 This package contains a GTK+ based graphical interface.

Package: upower
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: admin
Installed-Size: 492
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 0.9.15-3git1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.30.0), libgudev-1.0-0 (>= 147), libimobiledevice2 (>= 0.9.7), libplist1 (>= 0.16), libpolkit-gobject-1-0 (>= 0.99), libupower-glib1 (>= 0.9.2), libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.9~rc3), udev, dbus, pm-utils
Recommends: policykit-1
Conffiles:
 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.UPower.conf c40a77985310b6f1789e6929f3113f38
 /etc/UPower/UPower.conf ca50792af28c4604b500a9d1a1f540c8
Description: abstraction for power management
 upower provides an interface to enumerate power sources on the system
 and control system-wide power management. Any application can access the
 org.freedesktop.UPower service on the system message bus. Some
 operations (such as suspending the system) are restricted using PolicyKit.
Original-Maintainer: Utopia Maintenance Team <pkg-utopia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://upower.freedesktop.org/

Package: libnfnetlink0
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 76
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libnfnetlink
Version: 1.0.0-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Description: Netfilter netlink library
 libnfnetlink is the low-level library for netfilter related
 kernel/userspace communication. It provides a generic messaging
 infrastructure for in-kernel netfilter subsystems (such as
 nfnetlink_log, nfnetlink_queue, nfnetlink_conntrack) and their
 respective users and/or management tools in userspace.
Original-Maintainer: netfilter maintainers <netfilter-maintainers@ned.snow-crash.org>

Package: pptp-linux
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 188
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.7.2-6
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), ppp (>= 2.4.2), binutils
Conffiles:
 /etc/ppp/options.pptp 4ec8c474813c3d1e52969493c35c652f
Description: Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) Client
 Client for the proprietary Microsoft Point-to-Point Tunneling
 Protocol, PPTP.  Allows connection to a PPTP based VPN as used
 by employers and some cable and ADSL service providers.
Original-Maintainer: Ola Lundqvist <opal@debian.org>

Package: python-twisted-names
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: python
Installed-Size: 399
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: all
Source: twisted-names
Version: 11.1.0-1
Replaces: python2.3-twisted-names, python2.4-twisted-names
Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), python-twisted-core (>= 11.1)
Conflicts: python2.3-twisted-names, python2.4-twisted-names
Description: DNS protocol implementation with client and server
 Twisted Names is both a domain name server as well as a client
 resolver library. Twisted Names comes with an "out of the box"
 nameserver which can read most BIND-syntax zone files as well as a
 simple Python-based configuration format. Twisted Names can act as an
 authoritative server, perform zone transfers from a master to act as
 a secondary, act as a caching nameserver, or any combination of
 these. Twisted Names' client resolver library provides functions to
 query for all commonly used record types as well as a replacement for
 the blocking gethostbyname() function provided by the Python stdlib
 socket module.
Original-Maintainer: Matthias Klose <doko@debian.org>
Python-Version: 2.7

Package: libslv2-9
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 97
Maintainer: Debian Multimedia Maintainers <pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Architecture: amd64
Source: slv2
Version: 0.6.6+dfsg1-2~12.04
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libraptor2-0 (>= 2.0.6), librdf0 (>= 1.0.14)
Suggests: slv2-jack
Description: library for simple use of LV2 plugins
 SLV2 is a library geared towards music and audio applications
 which makes the use of LV2 plugins as simple as possible.
 LV2 is a standard for plugins and matching host applications,
 mainly targeted at audio processing and generation.
 .
 This package contains the shared library for libslv2.
Homepage: http://drobilla.net/software/slv2

Package: libcupsimage2
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 217
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: cups
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcups2 (>= 1.4.0), libjpeg8 (>= 8c), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4), libtiff4
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Raster image library
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides the image libraries for handling the CUPS
 raster format.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libsyncdaemon-1.0-1
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 173
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: ubuntuone-client
Version: 3.0.2-0ubuntu1
Replaces: ubuntuone-client (<< 1.3.0)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.78), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), ubuntuone-client (>= 3.0.2-0ubuntu1)
Suggests: ubuntuone-client-dbg
Breaks: ubuntuone-client (<< 1.3.0)
Description: Ubuntu One synchronization daemon library
 Ubuntu One is a suite of on-line services. This package provides the C
 library for the Ubuntu One file storage and sharing synchronization daemon.
Homepage: https://one.ubuntu.com
Original-Maintainer: Rick McBride <rick.mcbride@canonical.com>

Package: checkbox-qt
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 278
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: checkbox
Version: 0.13.7
Depends: checkbox (>= 0.13.7), libqtgui4, libqt4-dbus
Description: QT4 interface for checkbox
 This project provides an extensible interface for system testing. The
 results can then be sent to Launchpad.
 .
 This package provides a QT4 interface for answering tests.

Package: protobuf-compiler
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: devel
Installed-Size: 101
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: protobuf
Version: 2.4.1-1ubuntu2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libprotoc7 (= 2.4.1-1ubuntu2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Description: compiler for protocol buffer definition files
 Protocol buffers are a flexible, efficient, automated mechanism for
 serializing structured data - similar to XML, but smaller, faster, and
 simpler. You define how you want your data to be structured once, then you can
 use special generated source code to easily write and read your structured
 data to and from a variety of data streams and using a variety of languages.
 You can even update your data structure without breaking deployed programs
 that are compiled against the "old" format.
 .
 Google uses Protocol Buffers for almost all of its internal RPC protocols and
 file formats.
 .
 This package contains the protocol buffer compiler that is used for
 translating from .proto files (containing the definitions) to the language
 binding for the supported languages.
Homepage: http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/
Original-Maintainer: Iustin Pop <iustin@debian.org>

Package: growisofs
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: video
Installed-Size: 212
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: dvd+rw-tools
Version: 7.1-10
Replaces: dvd+rw-tools (<< 7.1-9)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
Breaks: dvd+rw-tools (<< 7.1-9)
Description: DVD+-RW/R recorder
 growisofs is a general purpose DVD recording program that supports:
 .
  * random-access media (DVD+RW, DVD-RAM, plain files, hard disk partitions)
  * mastering multisession DVD media (DVD+R, DVD-R/-RW, and Blu-ray Disc)
  * first-/single-session recording of arbitrary pre-mastered image
    (formatted as UDF, ISO9660 or any other file system, if formatted at
    all) to all supported DVD media types.
 .
 growisofs is able to either write pre-created ISO images or create them
 on-the-fly (by calling genisoimage).
 .
 This package also contains dvd+rw-format, a utility to format a DVD+RW media.
Original-Maintainer: Optical Media Tools Team <pkg-opt-media-team@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

Package: usbmuxd
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 126
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.0.7-2
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libplist1 (>= 0.16), libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.9~rc3), libusbmuxd1 (>= 1.0.0), adduser
Description: USB multiplexor daemon for iPhone and iPod Touch devices
 usbmuxd, the USB multiplexor daemon, is in charge of coordinating
 access to iPhone and iPod Touch services over USB. Synchronization and
 management applications for the iPhone and iPod Touch need this daemon
 to communicate with such devices concurrently.
 .
 This package includes udev rules to start the daemon when a supported
 device is plugged in, and stop it when all devices are removed.
Original-Maintainer: gtkpod Maintainers <pkg-gtkpod-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
Homepage: http://marcansoft.com/blog/iphonelinux/usbmuxd/

Package: libwrap0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: tcp-wrappers
Version: 7.6.q-21
Replaces: tcpd (<< 7.6.q-20)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: tcpd
Breaks: tcpd (<< 7.6.q-20)
Description: Wietse Venema's TCP wrappers library
 Wietse Venema's network logger, also known as TCPD or LOG_TCP.
 .
 These programs log the client host name of incoming telnet,
 ftp, rsh, rlogin, finger etc. requests.
 .
 Security options are:
  - access control per host, domain and/or service;
  - detection of host name spoofing or host address spoofing;
  - booby traps to implement an early-warning system.
Original-Maintainer: Marco d'Itri <md@linux.it>

Package: libwrap0
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 148
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: tcp-wrappers
Version: 7.6.q-21
Replaces: tcpd (<< 7.6.q-20)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: tcpd
Breaks: tcpd (<< 7.6.q-20)
Description: Wietse Venema's TCP wrappers library
 Wietse Venema's network logger, also known as TCPD or LOG_TCP.
 .
 These programs log the client host name of incoming telnet,
 ftp, rsh, rlogin, finger etc. requests.
 .
 Security options are:
  - access control per host, domain and/or service;
  - detection of host name spoofing or host address spoofing;
  - booby traps to implement an early-warning system.
Original-Maintainer: Marco d'Itri <md@linux.it>

Package: cups
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: net
Installed-Size: 4195
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 1.5.3-0ubuntu4
Replaces: cupsddk-drivers (<< 1.4.0), ghostscript-cups (<< 9.02~)
Provides: cupsddk-drivers
Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.16), libavahi-common3 (>= 0.6.16), libc6 (>= 2.15), libcups2 (>= 1.5.0), libcupscgi1 (>= 1.4.2), libcupsimage2 (>= 1.4.0), libcupsmime1 (>= 1.5.0), libcupsppdc1 (>= 1.4.0), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.8+dfsg), libkrb5-3 (>= 1.6.dfsg.2), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1), libpaper1, libslp1, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.9~rc3), debconf (>= 1.2.9) | debconf-2.0, upstart-job, poppler-utils (>= 0.12), procps, ghostscript (>= 9.02~), lsb-base (>= 3), cups-common (>= 1.5.3), cups-client (>= 1.5.3-0ubuntu4), ssl-cert (>= 1.0.11), adduser, bc, cups-ppdc, cups-filters
Pre-Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
Recommends: avahi-daemon, colord, foomatic-filters (>= 4.0), printer-driver-gutenprint, ghostscript-cups (>= 9.02~)
Suggests: cups-bsd, foomatic-db-compressed-ppds | foomatic-db, printer-driver-hpcups, hplip, cups-pdf, udev, smbclient
Breaks: cupsddk-drivers (<< 1.4.0), foomatic-filters (<< 4.0), ghostscript-cups (<< 9.02~)
Conffiles:
 /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd 5cc210d5438fc12e5f0a4aa50ac9e3df
 /etc/ufw/applications.d/cups 29e98a6d850da251e180c3d68dec2bd3
 /etc/default/cups 2b436fbb1a32b82b6aba45a76a1d7e40
 /etc/logrotate.d/cups 5bb41fa9900f0d1c565954405a2bd7c4
 /etc/pam.d/cups ff2488324854f7b1e892bb0df062d5f0
 /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.default 03cc7d46e085b96b9dea5f78cb80d116
 /etc/cups/snmp.conf 55baa060a50f48f9dbb99c6eb60dc04c
 /etc/cups/cupsd.conf bd2b7cffb7cc23734ccee179d2584419
 /etc/init/cups.conf 43d2d4234cff969f03c48484e985deed
Description: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server
 The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS(tm)) is a printing system and
 general replacement for lpd and the like.  It supports the Internet
 Printing Protocol (IPP), and has its own filtering driver model for
 handling various document types.
 .
 This package provides the CUPS scheduler/daemon and related files.
Homepage: http://www.cups.org
Original-Maintainer: Debian CUPS Maintainers <pkg-cups-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: libkrb5-3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 959
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: krb5
Version: 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
Replaces: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14), libcomerr2 (>= 1.34), libk5crypto3 (>= 1.9+dfsg~beta1), libkeyutils1, libkrb5support0 (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: krb5-locales
Suggests: krb5-doc, krb5-user
Breaks: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-9), libsmbclient (<= 2:3.6.1-2), sssd (<= 1.2.1-4.3)
Description: MIT Kerberos runtime libraries
 Kerberos is a system for authenticating users and services on a network.
 Kerberos is a trusted third-party service.  That means that there is a
 third party (the Kerberos server) that is trusted by all the entities on
 the network (users and services, usually called "principals").
 .
 This is the MIT reference implementation of Kerberos V5.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library for the main Kerberos v5 API
 used by applications and Kerberos clients.
Homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hartman <hartmans@debian.org>

Package: libkrb5-3
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 957
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: krb5
Version: 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
Replaces: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-7)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.9), libcomerr2 (>= 1.34), libk5crypto3 (>= 1.9+dfsg~beta1), libkeyutils1, libkrb5support0 (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Recommends: krb5-locales
Suggests: krb5-doc, krb5-user
Breaks: libkrb53 (<< 1.6.dfsg.4~beta1-9), libsmbclient (<= 2:3.6.1-2), sssd (<= 1.2.1-4.3)
Description: MIT Kerberos runtime libraries
 Kerberos is a system for authenticating users and services on a network.
 Kerberos is a trusted third-party service.  That means that there is a
 third party (the Kerberos server) that is trusted by all the entities on
 the network (users and services, usually called "principals").
 .
 This is the MIT reference implementation of Kerberos V5.
 .
 This package contains the runtime library for the main Kerberos v5 API
 used by applications and Kerberos clients.
Homepage: http://web.mit.edu/kerberos/
Original-Maintainer: Sam Hartman <hartmans@debian.org>

Package: lsof
Status: install ok installed
Priority: standard
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 452
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 4.81.dfsg.1-1build1
Replaces: lsof-2.0.35, lsof-2.0.36, lsof-2.0.38, lsof-2.2 (<< 4.73)
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11)
Conflicts: suidmanager (<< 0.50)
Description: List open files
 Lsof is a Unix-specific diagnostic tool.  Its name stands
 for LiSt Open Files, and it does just that.  It lists
 information about any files that are open, by processes
 currently running on the system.
Original-Maintainer: Norbert Tretkowski <nobse@debian.org>

Package: pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
Status: install ok installed
Priority: extra
Section: sound
Installed-Size: 303
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: pulseaudio
Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1
Depends: libbluetooth3 (>= 4.91), libc6 (>= 2.15), libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2), libpulse0 (>= 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.1), pulseaudio
Conflicts: pulseaudio (<< 0.9.14-2)
Description: Bluetooth module for PulseAudio sound server
 PulseAudio, previously known as Polypaudio, is a sound server for POSIX and
 WIN32 systems. It is a drop in replacement for the ESD sound server with
 much better latency, mixing/re-sampling quality and overall architecture.
 .
 This module enables PulseAudio to work with bluetooth devices, like headset
 or audio gateway.
 .
 The module is called module-bluetooth
Homepage: http://www.pulseaudio.org
Original-Maintainer: Pulseaudio maintenance team <pkg-pulseaudio-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>

Package: liblockfile1
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: standard
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 56
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: liblockfile
Version: 1.09-3
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), liblockfile-bin (>= 1.09-3)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: NFS-safe locking library
 Liblockfile is a shared library with NFS-safe locking functions.
Original-Maintainer: Miquel van Smoorenburg <miquels@cistron.nl>

Package: libxau6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 54
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Source: libxau
Version: 1:1.0.6-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 authorisation library
 This package provides the main interface to the X11 authorisation handling,
 which controls authorisation for X connections, both client-side and
 server-side.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXau
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: libxau6
Status: install ok installed
Multi-Arch: same
Priority: optional
Section: libs
Installed-Size: 53
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: i386
Source: libxau
Version: 1:1.0.6-4
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4)
Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
Description: X11 authorisation library
 This package provides the main interface to the X11 authorisation handling,
 which controls authorisation for X connections, both client-side and
 server-side.
 .
 More information about X.Org can be found at:
 <URL:http://www.X.org>
 .
 This module can be found at
 git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/lib/libXau
Original-Maintainer: Debian X Strike Force <debian-x@lists.debian.org>

Package: gnome-power-manager
Status: install ok installed
Priority: optional
Section: gnome
Installed-Size: 1584
Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Architecture: amd64
Version: 3.4.0-0ubuntu1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.16), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.3.8), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.0), libupower-glib1 (>= 0.9.1), dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, notification-daemon, dbus-x11, consolekit, upower, gnome-settings-daemon (>= 3.2)
Suggests: policykit-1
Breaks: gnome-session (<< 2.28)
Description: power management tool for the GNOME desktop
 GNOME Power Manager is a session daemon for the GNOME desktop
 that takes care of system or desktop events related to power, and
 triggers actions accordingly. Its philosophy is to completely hide
 these complex tasks and only show some settings important to the user.
 .
 GNOME power manager displays and manages battery status, power plug
 events, display brightness, CPU, graphics card and hard disk drive
 power saving, and can trigger suspend-to-RAM, hibernate or shutdown
 events, all integrated to other components of the GNOME desktop.
Homepage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-power-manager/
Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
```

again, thanks for all the help

----------


## ibjsb4

try

sudo apt-get clean

sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ap...nance_commands

----------


## jitup

thanks but that did not work,

----------


## ibjsb4

Please read #3 in the link I posted.  Dist upgrade is not the same as a release upgrade   :Smile:

----------


## ibjsb4

http://askubuntu.com/questions/12772...ading-to-12-04

Thats my last idea, good luck

----------


## jitup

thanks, that last link did the trick

----------


## ibjsb4

Wow, that was a lucky shot   :Smile: 

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnansweredPo.../SolvedThreads

----------


## quentinl

it's good to know I'm not the only one because i have a similar problem but i am using 12.10

----------

